#ubuntu-de 2011-08-22
<bazZti> moin
<bazZti> wie bekomme ich auf ubuntu steam installiert? geht das nur über wine?
<bazZti> test?
<bullgard4_> bazZti: Das DEB-Programmpaket steam kann man in Ubuntu 10.04 ganz normal über Synaptic installieren.
<bazZti> oh son mist, ich hab 11.04
<bazZti> und was kann ich nun machen?
<bazZti> oh ich meinte auch steam von valve zum daddeln.
<bullgard4_> bazZti: Du meinst nicht: "sTeam provides a technical platform which allows groups of students, lecturers and any other groups to construct and arrange their individual and cooperative learning and working space."?
<bazZti> genau
<bazZti> bullgard4
<bazZti> bullgard4 hab ich mich nicht präzise genug ausgedrückt
<zergo> steam von valve hatte ich damals über wine am laufen gehabt auf debian
<bazZti> ah ja hab ich mir schon gedacht. schade aber auch aber danke!
<zergo> wenn du den bug mit der schrift bekommst nach der installation musst du googlen und nur die schriftart zu wine hinzufügen
<bazZti> cool danke für den tip
<zergo> ansonsten läuft es sehr gut
<bazZti> geil, dann muss ich noch wow und andere spiele zum laufen bekommen
<bazZti> ;-)
<zergo> wow lief damals auch unter wine gut
<bazZti> is crossover sowas ähnliches wie wine?
<zergo> crossover kenne ich nicht
<bazZti> crossover is für 0 dollar im softare store 
<zergo> http://wiki.winehq.org/winecfg
<bazZti> obwohl gibt es von wow nicht asuch ne linux version?
<bazZti> denn für osx gibt es wow ja auch...
<zergo> naja vor 5 jahren gab es nicht ;)
<zergo> wie gesagt früher habe ich es genutzt 
<bazZti> ok ich probiers mit wine einfach
<bazZti> hat man eigentlich performance einbussen dadurch?
<zergo> ich schätze schon, es ist ja eine emulation von windows
<zergo> aber wenn es läuft dann nicht merkbar 
<bazZti> da bin ich mal gespannt
<zergo> ich nutze in moment windows zu spielen
<zergo> ist einfach weniger stress
<bazZti> ich hab zur zeit phonostar über wine installiert mal zum testen
<bazZti> und läuft leider nicht
<bazZti> er lädt und dann passiert plötzlich nix mehr
<zergo> auf der seite oben kannst du schon mal schauen ob jemand dein spiel zu laufen gebracht hat und wie er es gemacht hat
<bazZti> danke
<bazZti> zergo:  phonostrar hat noch keiner installiert :-(
<bazZti> ich versuche gerade xbmc zu installieren
<bazZti> und ich bekomme zurück das das paket nicht gefunden wurde
<dadrc> Hast du das PPA hinzugefügt? Und wenn ja, benutzt du 11.04?
<bazZti> jep
<bazZti> ich hab die ganze routine durchgeführt. add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc und dann update und dann install xbmc
<dadrc> bazZti, das PPA hat momentan noch kein Paket für 11.04
<bazZti> ach jaaaaaa
<bazZti> sch***
<bazZti> hab ich ganz vergessen.
<bazZti> so ein mist
<bazZti> und nu?
<bazZti> na is egal, danke dir nochmal für den tip
<dadrc> Jetzt kannst du entweder die xbmc-Leute fragen, wann da ein Paket auftaucht, oder das Beta-Paket nehmen
<dadrc> https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/unstable
<bazZti> wie nehme ich denn das beta paket?
<bazZti> k
<bazZti> ich habe phonostar über wine installiert und bekomme es nicht zum laufen. ich starte nach der korrekten installation phonostar und es passiert nix nach einer runde laden
<dc5ala> bazZti, starte es mal vom Terminal aus, vielleicht fehlt noch ne Runtime oder irgendwas
<bazZti> wie starte ich das ausm terminal?
<bazZti> wine phonostar
<mkurz> wie lass ich mir die ip von einem bereits bei cups registrierten netzwerkdrucker anzeigen? localhost:631 führt sie nirgends auf.
<dadrc> mkurz, unter Printers - <Druckername> - Connection auch nicht?
<mkurz> dadrc: hab ubuntu 10.04. finde dein menü nicht. hab im menü system ein untermenü drücken->rechte maustaste eigenschaften auf meinen drucker zeigt keine ip. nur die geräte uri
<dadrc> mkurz, das war für cups
<mkurz> dadrc: dort ist die dnssd:// angegeben. kann ich evtl darüber die ip ermitteln?
<dadrc> mkurz, du könntest versuchen, die dnssd mit avahi-resolve --name <dnssd> aufzulösen
<mkurz> dadrc: Failed to resolve host name 'dnssd://Dell_2330_devel._printer._tcp.local/': DNS failure: NXDOMAIN
<dadrc> Moment, was genau hast du eingegeben?
<dadrc> Kurz afk
<mkurz> dadrc: avahi-resolve --name 'dnssd://Dell_2330_devel._printer._tcp.local/'
<dadrc> mkurz, lass mal das dnssd:// weg
<mkurz> dadrc: avahi-resolve --name 'Dell_2330_devel._printer' gibt den selben fehler aus
<dadrc> mkurz, dann bin ich etwas überfragt, sorry.
<mkurz> dadrc: ok. trotzdem danke
<itu> hat jemand ahnung von webcams?
<itu> was liefern die an auflösung und bildern/sek und wie steuert sich das?
<itu> und was für bild- bzw. Videoformat liefert die Webcam?
<dc5ala> itu, falscher Kanal?
<itu> hm, nicht unbedingt
<sash_> Doch?
<itu> alles aus linuxperspektive
<sash_> Hardware-Beratung -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<itu> ne keine kaufberatung
<sash_> Hardware-Gelaber -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<itu> ^^
<sash_> :)
<itu> woanders finde wohl kaum mehr kompetenz zu sowas...
<sash_> Doch. Nebenan im offtopic-Channel.
<itu> :/
<sash_> Das ist mein voller Ernst. Komm einfach rüber und frag da. 
<tasse> re
<handtuch> moin , ich möchte gerne aus einer zeile das dritte wort mit grep holen , geht das? 
<LetoThe2nd> handtuch: leichter vermutlich mit cut, oder schlimmstenfalls mit awk.
<handtuch> LetoThe2nd: alles klar dank dir
<bullgard4_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MySQL/Werkzeuge: "Der 'MySQL Administrator' kann aus den Paketquellen von Ubuntu installiert werden. Dazu muss man nur das Paket mysql-admin (universe) hinzufügen." Warum finde ich kein solches Paket mit Synaptic in Lucid?
<sash_> Weil der deprecated ist.
<sash_> Mysql-workspace willst du haben.
<sash_> workbench.
<sash_> Och, doch. Ubuntu shipped noch mysql-admin: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/mysql-admin
<sash_> Und auch: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/mysql-admin <- Universe
<joschi> bullgard4_: hast du universe in deinen paketquellen?
<bibear> hallo erst mal, ich seh bei mir nicht mehr die motd meldung wenn ich mich in einer tty anmelde. und zwar seitdem ich den eintrag von byobu, das es sich automatisch startet, aus meiner .profile manuell rausgelöscht habe. wenn ich byobu starte seh ich die motd
<s_p_a_c_e> Kennst sich hier jemand mit LibreOffice aus? Hab ein Problemchen, was eventuell mit Ubuntu zu tun haben könnte. Im LibreOffice-Forum konnte mir man nicht helfen :(
<vectory> ,metafrage?s_p_a_c_e
<shetlandpony> s_p_a_c_e: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/
<dadrc> s_p_a_c_e, einfach das Problem beschreiben. Wenn es so garnicht hierher passt, wird dir das schon jemand sagen.
<vectory> s_p_a_c_e: einfach frage stellen
<vectory> mit bischen glück weiß einer ne antwort
<s_p_a_c_e> OK, also die automische Rechtschreibprüfung funktioniert nicht, obwohl sie eingeschaltet ist....
<Fuchs> s_p_a_c_e: ist das korrekte Woerterbuch installiert und aktiviert? 
<vectory> weder english noch deutsch und nur in libre office nicht?
<s_p_a_c_e> ich schreibe in deutsch
<vectory> s_p_a_c_e: schonmal nach libreoffice wörterbuch deutsch und ubuntu oder sogegooglet?
<s_p_a_c_e> und ich arbeite nur mit LibreOffice. Naja, wenn ich jetzt gerade hier meinen Text eintippe, sind komischerweise alle Wörter rot unterstrichen.
<vectory> dann is die rechtschreibprüfung aktiv, aber das richtige wörterbuch nicht (oder nichtmal installiert)
<vectory> tja, wie kriegt man das jetzt raus
<s_p_a_c_e> unter EXTRAS-OPTIONEN-SPRACHEN  verwenden ich " standard-deutsch "
<s_p_a_c_e> sollte wohl auch richtig sein ...
<Fuchs> s_p_a_c_e: spielt fuer die Rechtschreibung keine Rolle 
<Fuchs> s_p_a_c_e: das ist ein Menuepunkt weiter unten
<dadrc> Guck mal nach, ob das Paket myspell-de-de installiert ist
<s_p_a_c_e> bei LINGUISTIK ist alles mit einem Häckchen versehen.
<s_p_a_c_e> ok, ich schau mal..
<s_p_a_c_e> nein, es war nicht installiert. Hab es jetzt nachinstalliert und werd mal Writer neu starten.. 
<s_p_a_c_e> Ich verneige mich!!!!   Das war es!!   DANKE!! 
<dadrc> Gerne
<s_p_a_c_e> Gleiches gilt auch für die Silbentrennung. Obwohl sie aktiviert  ist, funktioniert sie nicht.
<vectory> selbe ursache bestimmt
<s_p_a_c_e> Gib's da auch was zum Nachinstallieren?
<dadrc> jo
<vectory> yo?
<s_p_a_c_e> wie heißt da das Paket?
<dadrc> openoffice.org-hyphenation-de
<dadrc> ja, openoffice. hat nur noch niemand umbenannt.
<vectory> warum ist das nicht in den empfelungen?
<vectory> +h
<dadrc> Ist es eigentlich. Wird irgendwas komisch gelaufen sein.
<k1l_> welches ubuntu ist das denn genau?
<s_p_a_c_e> hab auch dieses Paket nachinstalliert. Ich verwende die aktuelle Version 11.04
<dadrc> s_p_a_c_e, Wenn du schon dabei bist, willst du wahrscheinlich auch noch openoffice.org-thesaurus-de
<s_p_a_c_e> wir ist gerade nicht klar, was Thesaurus macht?
<dadrc> s_p_a_c_e, Wortalternativen vorschlagen
<s_p_a_c_e> nehm ich  :)
<rodonsidh> hi! habe gerade unter ubuntu 11.04 mit hilfe der aktualisierungsverwaltung diverse updates gezogen die einen neustart erfordeten. nach dem neustart verbindet sich mein rechner leider nicht mehr mit dem internet... kann mir da vielleicht irgendjmd helfen?
<Fuchs> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Cq2Z1j3ugQs/Sfc9pdsbWEI/AAAAAAAAEUA/9zUefaB7LQY/s400/thesaurus.jpg << 
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/3ranyhc
<Fuchs> rodonsidh: wie verbindest Du Dich normalerweise? Kabel? WLAN? 
<rodonsidh> kabel
<Fuchs> okay, darf ich die Ausgabe des Befehls  `ifconfig -a`  in einem pastebin sehen? 
<s_p_a_c_e> Vielen Dank nochmal für die schnelle Hilfe
<rodonsidh> klar
<rodonsidh> moment
<rodonsidh> fuchs: http://pastie.org/2411423
<Fuchs> rodonsidh: unschoen, die Schnittstelle fuer das Kabelgebundene fehlt ganz.  Darf ich lspci mal sehen, auch pastebin? 
<rodonsidh> kk
<rodonsidh> dauert wieder zwei minuten, da usb-stick usw...
<Fuchs> ah
<Fuchs> dann pack  dmesg noch drauf 
<rodonsidh> kk
<rodonsidh> fuchs: lspci http://pastie.org/2411455 dmesg http://pastie.org/2411458
<Fuchs> interessant
<Fuchs> also Du hast eine Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)  Netzwerkkarte, fuer die er offenbar keinen Treiber laden will
<Fuchs> darf ich mal noch lsmod sehen? 
<rodonsidh> klar
<Fuchs> oh, und solltest Du vorhin einen suspend gemacht haben: 
<Fuchs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/701053
<rodonsidh> hatte übrigens kurz nach dem update auf 11.04 auch probleme mit dem treiber für den controller, musste den von linux vorgegbenen unter viel aufwand die alternative installieren
<rodonsidh> da könntes auch dran liegen
<rodonsidh> suspend hab ich übrigens nicht gemacht
<Uwe> hey - unser netzwerkadmin hat gerade kurz irgendwo ein kabel abgeklemmt woraufhin das symbol des nm-applets verschwand und ich die verbindung verlohr. doch auch nach dem anstecken und rebooten bekomme ich weder symbol noch netzwerk zurück. unter windows bekommte ich gleichem kabel netz, unter ubuntu 10.10 nicht mehr (das benachrichtigungsfeld ist aber noch da) woran kann das liegen?
<Uwe> warum verschwindet überhaupt das nm-applet symbol?
<rodonsidh> fuchs: lsmod http://pastie.org/2411476
<koegs> Uwe: warum das Symbol nicht da ist, kann ich momentan nicht sagen
<Fuchs> rodonsidh: "vorgegbenen unter viel aufwand die alternative installieren" << wie genau und welchen? 
<koegs> wenn das Kabel eingesteckt ist, mach doch mal bitte ein "ip link show" und "sudo dhclient eth0", wenn eth0 deine Netzwerkkarte ist
<k1l_> Uwe: hast du was in der interfaces eingetragen? und was hast du genau gemacht?
<Fuchs> Uwe: laeuft nm-applet? 
<koegs> das ganze bitte in ein nopaste
<koegs> ,nopaste? Uwe
<shetlandpony> Uwe: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<rodonsidh> fuchs: undzwar musste ich von dem r8169 auf den r8168-treiber von realtek umsteigen da ich sehr langsames internet hatte. der r8169 war der vorinstallierte treiber von ubuntu
<Uwe> koegs, sudo dhclient eth0 hat mir die verbindung wiedergegeben
<Fuchs> rodonsidh: nun gut, seither hattest Du wohl ein Kernelupdate, dann ist klar, dass es nicht mehr geht
<rodonsidh> hrm
<Uwe> Fuchs, ja, läuft, aber das symbol ist nach wie vor weg
<Fuchs> rodonsidh: wie genau hast Du den realtek-Treiber installiert? 
<rodonsidh> fuchs: das weiß ich nicht mehr 100% hatte hilfe von euch hier im channel
<Fuchs> rodonsidh: wenn das ein externes Paket war, dann wurde es gegen den aktuellen Kernel gelinkt
<Fuchs> rodonsidh: da sich dieser nach einem Update aendern kann, hast Du dann den Treiber nicht mehr
<rodonsidh> war ein externes paket
<Fuchs> rodonsidh: ergo muesstest Du das Paket wohl bei jedem Kernelupdate neu installieren, 
<Fuchs> oder am besten eine saubere Loesung finden
<rodonsidh> d.h. den treiber nochmal neu installieren
<rodonsidh> kk
<Fuchs> genau 
<koegs> Uwe: eigentlich sollte das automatisch passieren, wenn du das Kabel einsteckst, wenn der Network-Manager das Interface managed
<koegs> könntest mal in /var/log/messages gucken, wenn du das Kabel entfernst und wieder einsteckst
<Uwe> koegs, was kann ich tun, damit das wieder automatisch passiert?
<Uwe> koegs, ja
<rodonsidh> fuchs: danke erstmal. ich probier jetzt den treiber nochmal zu installieren. falls das nicht klappt melde ich mich nochmal
<ivadnam> koegs, hier ist uwe auf ubuntu: messages gab aus: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/462433/
<rodonsidh> fuchs: lösung hat funktioniert. nochmals danke
<koegs> ivadnam: ok, dann guck mal bitte in /var/log/syslog ob der Network-Manager und dhclient aktiv wird
<koegs> ivadnam: k1l fragte nach /etc/network/interfaces und Fuchs fragte nach ob nm-applet läuft
<ivadnam> koegs, syslog nun auf http://paste.pocoo.org/show/462438/ - nm-applet läuft aber das symbol fehlt. interfaces auch gleich auf pocoo
<ivadnam> koegs, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/462439/
<koegs> bitte die richtige leute highlighten ;-)
<koegs> aber ist doch klar, in der Interfaces ist eth0 fest verdrahtet, da wird NM nicht aktiv
<k1l> ivadnam: das hat alles mit dem ab und anstecken des admins nichts zu tun. und vorher hat da der NM auch nicht agiert bei ner festen ip in der interfaces, denn sobald da was drin steht agiert er nicht mehr.
<k1l> ,interfaces? ivadnam 
<shetlandpony> ivadnam, interfaces ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ivadnam> hmm - zuvor waren jedoch das nm-applet-symbol zu sehen und er hat nach dem booten selbstätig verbunden, was er nun nicht mehr tut - und eben genau seit dem an- und abstäpseln des admins
<ivadnam> ist meine annahme richtig, dass wenn in der interfaces lediglich "auto eth0" steht der nm wieder übernimmt?
<ChaosZarth> wie oft kommt es eigentlich zu komplikationen, wenn man sich ein dist-upgrade übers netz besorgt?
<ChaosZarth> also direkt
<LetoThe2nd> ChaosZarth: in exakt 100% der fälle, die a) keine backups haben b) obskure fremdquellen benutzen c) lustig querkompiliert/installiert haben d) die ein oder mehrere der bedingungen a), b) oder c) erfüllen.
<lookbehind> Letho: Kann ich nicht bestätigen... bei meinem Umstieg von Karmik auf Lucid waren a, b und c gegeben... es lief ganz gut...
<LetoThe2nd> lookbehind: dafür haperts offensichtlich mit der rechtschreibung bzw. der kenntnis von tabcompletion :P
<LetoThe2nd> ,tabcompletion? lookbehind 
<shetlandpony> lookbehind: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells.
<lookbehind> LetoThe2nd: Stimmt, von der Tab-Funktion im IRC wusste ich noch nix.
<LetoThe2nd> oO( wobei "ganz gut" nicht heisst "perfekt", aber zumindest nicht schlecht. wenigstens mal einer. :] )
<ChaosZarth> achso, naja ich hab schon einmal glück gehabt, allerdings musste ich nacher händisch die sources.list korrigieren
<lookbehind> Naja, ganz gut heißt, ich kann mich nicht an irgendwelche Probleme erinnern... is allerdings auch schon n bisschen her.
<LetoThe2nd> so, und um das sinnlose hinundher wieder auf die spur zu bringen.
<LetoThe2nd> ChaosZarth: hast du auch eine konkrete frage oder willst du nur ne statistik zum fehlschlagen des upgraders machen?
<ChaosZarth> ist das auch von vorteil ne eigene partition für home zu haben oder hat das eher weniger damit zu tun? naja ne konkrete frage hab ich nicht, wollte mein grundwissen nur aufstocken
<LetoThe2nd> ChaosZarth: hat damit im allgemeinen nichts zu tun, wobei esoterische konstruktionen mit verschlüsselung und/oder remote home durchaus hinderlich sein _können_
<lookbehind> Extra Partition für Home hat halt den Vorteil, dass man nicht unbedingt ne Sicherung machen muss, wenn man weiß was man tut. Wenn du aber mit Platten-Platz knapp bemessen bist, verschenkst du damit auch was
<LetoThe2nd> ChaosZarth: jut. dann würd ich dich nämlich bitten, prinzipiell erst mal alles relevante in uu-wiki zu lesen und bei spezifischen verständnisfragen wieder zu kommen. allgemeinen smalltalk pro/contra irgendwas oder grundsatzdiskussionen bitten wir nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic zu verlagern. danke sehr. :-)
<ChaosZarth> ok
<LupusE> hi
<jokrebel> namd
<ring0> jokrebel, kurz query?
<jokrebel> logo
<jokrebel> Hab Ubuntu 10.04 LTS und bin mit Konversation hier. Ab und zu ist innerhalb des Konversation-Fensters in Kopf- und Fuß- und Seitenleiste (Pull-Down-Menü, Topic, Benutzerliste und Channel-Reiter) der Mauszeiger nicht mehr sichtbar. Programm müsste/muss dann neu gestartet, dass auch dort der Zeiger wieder zu sehen ist. Jemand ne Idee oder ähnliche Erfahrung?
<Fuchs> jokrebel: Qt Bug
<Fuchs> jokrebel: wurde von mir und ein paar weiteren Leuten gemeldet
<Fuchs> und ist in neuen Qt Versionen behoben
<sash_> , die mit 11.10 auch in Ubuntu landen werden? *scnr*
<shetlandpony> Sorry sash_, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber mit 11.10 auch in Ubuntu landen werden
<sash_> Musst du auch nicht, braves Pony.
<Fuchs> sash_: muesste ich nun nachschlagen, aber realistisch 
<jokrebel> Fuchs: hält diese (berichtige) Version in das aktuelle LTS irgendwann Einzug? Oder müsste ich gar meinen Produktiv-Rechner auf ein Nicht-LTS-Version hochziehen dafür?
<Fuchs> jokrebel: siehe Aussage oben, sorry :( 
<sash_> Fuchs: Ist der Bug denn auch im Launchpad von euch gemeldet wurden? Oder "nur" bei gentoo/KDE?
<Fuchs> sash_: Nokia / Qt 
<sash_> K.
<Fuchs> aber es gibt auch einen Bug auf bugs.kde.org dazu 
<Fuchs> launchpad waere ein unnoetiger Umweg 
<sash_> Naja, die Maintainer müssen halt updaten, nech?
<Fuchs> sash_: das muessten sie so oder so, ist ja nicht der einzige Bug, der behoben wurde. Und auch nicht gerade ein sehr kritischer. Aber das wird etwas OT 
<jokrebel> na dann - starten wir halt weiterhin ab und an kurz durch
<Fuchs> jokrebel: kleiner Hinweis: der Bug kommt dann, wenn ein Fensterchen dem Hauptfenster den Fokus wegnimmt 
<Fuchs> jokrebel: also z.B. bei einer Paste-Warnung
<Fuchs> versuch das zu verhindern, als Workaround 
<ZackZarap> hi, ich hab gerade in /etc/environment meine path varaible angepasst, kann ich die ohne einen reboot neu hashen?
<jokrebel> ah! Interessant. Mit Pastewarnung meinst Du das Melde-Popup wenn mehre CR in nem Paste sind? Sowas hatt ich vorhin tatsächlich in nem Query.
<Fuchs> jokrebel: richtig. 
<sash_> ZackZarap: hashen? Wieso hashen?
<Fuchs> jokrebel: https://bugreports.qt.nokia.com//browse/QTBUG-6185
<sash_> Wenn du laden meinst: .bashrc sollte die normalerweise laden. Also einfach ein ". $HOME/.bashrc" und es geht
<ZackZarap> sash_, naja ich denke das die gehasht wird, weil ich hab die variable war geändet aber wenn ich echo $PATH anschaue dann hat sich da nix getan.
<sash_> Zur Not abmelden und wieder anmelden. 
<ZackZarap> mhm is halt en root server, bin nur per ssh angemeldet
<ZackZarap> will den aber nicht rebooten, muss man doch refreshen können
<sash_> Liest du nicht, was ich schreibe?
<ZackZarap> aso sorry 
<ZackZarap> wenn das langt dann isses ja ok
<jokrebel> Fuchs: Vielen Dank
<leszek> hi
<leszek> hat hier zufällig jemand ein ecafe slim oder ex hd mit dem original (also ausgelieferten) ubuntu 10.04 drauf ?
 * jokrebel hofft nicht. Klingt sehr ansteckend.
<Robert_Zenz> ,frag? leszek 
<shetlandpony> leszek: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<leszek> ok xD. Ich brauch das paket libfsl-mm-core1_1.9.5-1.deb, dass die hersteller leider nur im image selber extrahiert versteckt haben und man es mit dpkg-repack wieder einpacken muss. Ich hab keinen Bock mein netbook komplett in den auslieferungsstand zu versetzen nur um an das paket zu kommen
<bullgard4_> '~$ mysqld; 110822 21:16:27 [Warning] Can't create test file /var/lib/mysql/T43.lower-test; 110822 21:16:27 [Warning] Can't create test file /var/lib/mysql/T43.lower-test; mysqld: Can't change dir to '/var/lib/mysql/' (Errcode: 13); 110822 21:16:27 [ERROR] Aborting; 110822 21:16:27 [Note] mysqld: Shutdown complete'. Muß man sich von Hand als Mitglied der Gruppe »mysql« eintragen, damit...
<bullgard4_> ...dieser Aufruf gelingt?
<dc5ala> bullgard4_, warum startest denn den überhaupt so?
<bullgard4_> dcrala: Warum sollte ich nicht? Ich habe das Programm gerade installiert und frisch fröhlich aufgerufen, wie man eben ein Programm so aufruft.
<Fuchs> *seufz* 
<Fuchs> mysql ist eine Datenbank, mysqld der daemon dazu, das ist ein Dienst. 
<Fuchs> Es ist nicht vorgesehen, dass ein normaler Nutzer den startet
<Fuchs> es ist sogar ziemlich daemlich, das zu tun
<dc5ala> bullgard4_, aber doch nicht den daemon, sondern nur den client, der heisst nur mysql
<dc5ala> bullgard4_ im Normalfall sollte der daemon schon im Hintergrund laufen, wenn du den installiert hast
<bullgard4_> dc5ala: Wenn ich  das DEB-Programmpaket mysql-server installliert habe, dann läuft der Daemon stets im Hintergrund?
<bullgard4_> dc5ala: Wenn ich  das DEB-Programmpaket mysql-server installliert habe, dann läuft der Daemon mysqld stets im Hintergrund?
<Fuchs> wenn er benoetigt wird
<Fuchs> wenn nicht, kann man den auch manuell starten. Wie alle anderen Dienste auch. 
<Fuchs> Wozu brauchst Du eine MySQL Datenbank denn? 
<dc5ala> bullgard4_, jup, so ist die Standardeinstellung, schau mal via "status mysql", der dürfte schon rennen
<bullgard4_> dc5ala: '~$ status mysql; mysql start/running, process 3133'.  Warum listet der Systemmonitor den Prozess mysqld nicht auf?
<Fuchs> weil der in der Standardeinstellung nur Prozesse von Deinem User anzeigt
<Fuchs> das thema hatten wir hier schon 3 mal, und wenn mich mein Gedaechnis nicht taeuscht, warst Du mindestens einmal dabei
<jokrebel> bullgard4_: Vielleicht zeigt er einfach den User mysql nicht an in Deiner aktuellen Einstellung.
<ruuuu> hi, ich hätte herne, dass Nautilus mit der Tastenkombi Windows+E geöffnet wird
<ruuuu> wie lautet denn der Befehl dafür?
<bullgard4_> ruuuu: Und warum nicht der Defaultwert Ctrl+Alt+P?
<jokrebel> ruuuu: Schau mal in den Tastaturkombinationen. Evebtuell lässt sich das dort regeln.
<dreamon_> nützt hier jemand den Aldi WebStick?
<bullgard4_> ruuuu: (Ubuntu ist nicht Windows.)
<jokrebel> ruuuu: Ansonsten: wenn Du Compiz nutzt kann man dass vielleicht im CCSM regeln.
<jokrebel> ,ccsm? ruuuu
<shetlandpony> ruuuu: Mit dem CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager #kurz: ccsm, engl.: CompizConfig Settings Manager# lassen sich die visuellen Effekte von Compiz bis ins kleinste Detail einstellen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CompizConfig_Einstellungs-Manager
<Fuchs> ruuuu: kannst Du einrichten 
<ruuuu> ctrl+alt+p funktioniert nicht?!
<jokrebel> ruuuu: Mach Dir nix draus - hier auch nicht…
<dc5ala> ruuuu, schau mal bei den Tastenkombinationen nach, da kannst "Persönlicher Ordner" anderst belegen
<Fuchs> ruuuu: System -> Einstellungen -> Tastenkombinationen  
<guntbert> dreamon_: welchen?
<ruuuu> bei tastenkombinationen bin ich, wenn ich dort was neues hinzufügen will, muss ich den Befehl eingeben
<ruuuu> und der befehl ist nicht ’nautilus’ ;)
<Fuchs> ruuuu: nautilus 
<Fuchs> doch 
<Fuchs> warum sollte es nicht nautilus sein? 
<ruuuu> komisch
<ruuuu> weil das nich geklappt hat, dann stimmt wohl was anderes nicht
<Fuchs> Gross- und Kleinschreibung beachten, 
<Fuchs> ach, und der Windowskey ist noch was spezielles, moment
<Fuchs> Gnome baut da in der Standardeinstellung leider Mist
<dreamon_> guntbert, S4012 Huawei (E1550)
<ruuuu> andere kombis mit winowskey funktionieren
<ruuuu> wie z.b. desktop anzeigen mit win+d
<Fuchs> ruuuu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gnome_Tastenk%C3%BCrzel#Tastaturkombinationen-mit-der-Windowstaste  
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/3cz4ccx |        GNOME Tastenkürzel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<dreamon_> guntbert, Bekannt hat ihn mir vorbeigebracht. Er verbindet. Aber ich komm nicht raus.. Kann nicht nach draußen Pingen. Ich weiß nicht ob der noch guthaben hat und wie man das auflädt usw.
<guntbert> dreamon_: den hab ich nicht, aber das nächste mal stell bitte gleich deine echte Frage (so: Ich hab den .... und möchte ...., dabei passiert ....)
<jokrebel> hier ist WIN+E bereits (standardmäßig) bereits mit was anderem belegt - vielleicht deshalb?
<ruuuu> Hyper ist den Win-Tasten zugeordnet hab ich gemacht, falls ihr das meint
<guntbert> dreamon_: ein Tipp: in Ö heisst der provider yesss, google hat da einige Resultate
<Fuchs> ruuuu: nutzt Du Desktopeffekte? 
<dreamon_> guntbert, Sry. Die verbindung ging ja bis vor kurzem. Ich weiß nur nicht ob das Problem am fehlenden Guthaben liegt oder die Zeit abgelaufen ist.. wie liest man sowas aus. http://www.urbandigital.de/urbandigital-blog/ubuntu-alditalkmedionmobile-web-stick
<shetlandpony> dreamon_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/27aspyy | AldiTalk/MEDIONmobile web stick | UrbanDigital Full Service Werbeagentur
<dreamon_> guntbert, Bin nicht in Österreich
<ruuuu> ich hab desktopeffekte weder ab- noch angestellt
<ruuuu> also so wie das in 11.04 standard ist
<Orcor> kann mir jemand denn Terminalbefehl geben damit ich java die neuste version installieren kann hab denn befehl vergessen
<guntbert> dreamon_: ist mir schon klar, aber ich wollte dir einen Hinweis geben, wo man Lösungen und antworten *auch* finden kann
<dc5ala> Orcor, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<k1l> ,java? Orcor 
<shetlandpony> Orcor, Java ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Orcor> muß man sich das nicht erst laden?
<k1l> Orcor: lies die seite vom bot
<Orcor> jo
<jokrebel> cu
<reclaimer> nabend
<hallopeter> hi
<hallopeter> 2 fragen: a) warum gibt es kein "no" command
<hallopeter> b) warum muss man bei ubuntuforums registriert sein um posts zu lesen?
<alles-wird-gut> hi, wie ist es möglich über samba auf ein ntfs laufwerk zuzugreifen? Die NTFS Partition ist über ubuntu 10.04 verbunden, und soll von "aussen" übers heimnetz mittels SAMBA angespprochen werden.
<k1l> mit dem englischem forum haben wir nicht direkt was zu tun. aber nicht alle threads sind von dieser sperre betroffen.
<k1l> hallopeter: und was willst du mit nem no command?
<hallopeter> k1l: war ne frage aus interesse, sowas wie make allnoconfig braucht das ja
<hallopeter> ich bin nur übelst angenervt vom googeln und dann "you have to register"
<philipp__> man ich habe backtrack installiert
<philipp__> ich fühle mich jetzt wie ein echter hacker
<philipp__> sry habe etwas zu viel roten getrunken
#ubuntu-de 2011-08-23
<Dinkelbrot> vlc und mplayer werden mitten im film stumm, oder stürzen ab, was kann ich da machen?
<sdx23> Aus einem Terminal starten und die Ausgaben nach was interessantem durchsehen. Falls sich nichts findet schlafen und morgen Leute fragen.
<Dinkelbrot> bin neuling wie starte ich vlc ausm terminal? einfach start vlc ?
<sdx23> Alt-F2 -> gnome-terminal -> vlc <Videodatei> <Enter> 
<sdx23> wobei man die Datei auch weglassen kann.
<Dinkelbrot> ok und was wäre was interressantes?
<sdx23> Naja, vermutlich die letzten Zeilen, die da stehen, nach dem der Ton verstummte.
<sdx23> bzw.: passiert das nur bei einem Film?
<Dinkelbrot> ja
<Dinkelbrot> nein
<Dinkelbrot> nur bei filmen 
<sdx23> Wie?
<Dinkelbrot> ich hatte mich verguckt, dachte du hättest gefragt ob es nur bei filmen währe
<Dinkelbrot> ist aber auch unabhängig vom filmvorma
<Dinkelbrot> flv avi 
<sdx23> Ok, also nichts spezielles an der Datei oder dem Codec. Ist doch schonmal etwas.
<Dinkelbrot> ich versuch am besten noch mal den film zu gucken und wenn ich wasfinde kann ich ja morgen nochmal hier fragen. besten dank
<bullgard4_> Bei mir ist /etc/blkid.tab  in Lucid und Natty ein toter Symlink. Kann ich ihn einfach löschen, oder wie muß ich dieses Problem angehen?
<rumpe1> bullgard4, ist das überhaupt ein problem?
<rumpe1> meiner ist übrigens auch tot. Wenn ich den lösche, ist mein system vielleicht zu 0.002% aufgeräumter, aber vielleicht ist der link absichtlich tot, wenn er sogar über mehrere versionen vorhanden ist.
<bullgard4_> rumpe1: Vielleicht, vielleicht...
<rumpe1> am besten ist natürlich, du löschst den und prokotollierst säuberlich alle verdächtigen systemereignisse danach :D
<rumpe1> never change a running system :>
<bullgard4_> rumpe1: Ja, ich glaube, das werde ich tun. --  Danke!
<joschi> bullgard4_, rumpe1: man könnte natürlich auch einfach mal blktab(1) lesen und ermitteln, wofür diese datei bzw. der symlink benutzt wird
<joschi> s/blktab/blkid/
<shetlandpony> joschi meant: bullgard4_, rumpe1: man könnte natürlich auch einfach mal blkid(1) lesen und ermitteln, wofür diese datei bzw. der symlink benutzt wird
<bullgard4_> joschi: 'man blkid':  OPTIONS:  -c cachefile: Read from cachefile instead of reading from the default cache file /etc/blkid.tab.  " -- Das erhellt mir die Sache auch nicht. Es scheint, als wäre das Programm blkid geändert worden, aber die Maintainer haben diese Änderungen nicht konsequent im Dateisystem berücksichtigt. Ich müßte nun im Changelog nachlesen.
<joschi> bullgard4_: wie kommst du darauf?
<bullgard4_> joschi: Die Manpage nimmt Bezug auf eine Dateibezeichnung, die ins Leere führt.
<joschi> bullgard4_: führt der symlink wirklich ins leere? bei mir ist das z. b. ein link auf /dev/.blkid.tab
<rumpe1> joschi, /etc/blkid.tab wird wohl dynamisch bei jedem reboot angelegt und der link ist solange tot, bis zum ersten aufruf, bei dem ein cache in /dev/.blkid.tab angelegt wird
<bullgard4_> joschi: Bei mir ist bblkid.tab ein Symlink auf /dev/.blkid/tab, und /dev/.blkid/tab existiert nicht. Daraus folgt: Die Manpage nimmt Bezug auf eine Dateibezeichnung, die ins Leere führt.
<rumpe1> ich glaub, das ist sowieso verkorkst... was hat ein cache für blkid mit etc oder mit dev zu tun?
<bullgard4_> rumpe1: An Deiner Argumentation ist etwas dran.
<rumpe1> da ist ne diskussion https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/514130
<rumpe1> fazit: löschen bringt wohl nix (allenfalls temporär, marginal), außer vielleicht probleme mit älterer software. Wie schon vermutet.
<bullgard4_> rumpe1: Ah! Sehr gut. Es ist also ein Übergangsphänomen, bis weitere Programme auf udev umgestellt worden sind. --  Danke!
<rumpe1> ein toter link als hinweis auf ein lebendes fossil .. schon witzig irgendwie
<bullgard4_> hehe, aber stimmt!
<rumpe1> nein, der tote link IST das lebende fossil :D
<alpha_> guten morgen
<bullgard4_> Wie lautet der Kommandozeilenbefehl, um Tilda mit 4 Arbeitsflächen aufzurufen?
<koegs> den gibt es nicht, tilda hat keine "arbeitsflächen"
<OlMightyGreek> hallo leute... vielleicht war der ot chanel nicht richtig...
<OlMightyGreek> ich habe eine platte, die liefert mir mit smartctl -a einige zeilen die so aussehen: "# 9  Short offline       Completed: read failure       60%       609         1953200336". Was bedeutet das? Ein umfassender test brachte kein negatives ergebnis.
<rumpe1> OlMightyGreek, ich würd den hersteller fragen.
<OlMightyGreek> was könnte es denn sein? ich hab mehrere dieser platten, aber nur diese gibt solche fehler aus. der SMART status ist auch nicht mehr "good" sondern "normal". das letzte mal ging die platte 2 wochen später flöten bei diesem status. obwohl erstmal alles gut aussh
<rumpe1> OlMightyGreek, du hast ein herstellereigenes checktool (smart), das dir sagt, daß was nicht stimmt. Ob das verlässlich und wie relevant das ist, kann dir nur der hersteller sagen.
<s_p_a_c_e> Ich habe eine Frage zu LibreOffice Writer. Im zugehörigem Forum konnte mir man nicht helfen.Hab in Writer ein Bild eingefügt und einen Rahmen herum gepackt. Jetzt möchte ich das Bild beschriften und leider wird die Beschriftung mit in den Rahmen reingezogen. Ich möchte aber die Beschriftung unter den Rahmen haben. Was kann ich tun?
<s_p_a_c_e> SORRY - Ich ziehe meine Frage zurück. Hab das Problem gelöst. 
<k1l> glaube da gabs auch sowas wie "titel" und das wurde weiter unter dem bild hingeschrieben. schau mal nach, sonst wüsste ich es nicht
<s_p_a_c_e> Der Rahmen ist beim Ausdruck(laut Seitenansicht) nicht zu sehen. Somit ist alles ok.
<AnCartlannai> hi
<smoking> hallo zusammen
<smoking> weis jemand wie man bei ubuntu 11.04 das claws mail einbastelt das es tut wie evolution?
<smoking> im netz finde ich da nicht wirklich was dazu
<ring0> smoking, was funktioniert denn nicht?
<ring0> smoking, ohne konkreten fehler wird dir wohl keiner helfen können
<smoking> ich will das claws-mail sich oben in die leiste einarbeitet, da wooriginal das evolution ist
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Claws_Mail/Plugins
<k1l> und eine integration wie evolution wirds wohl so einfach nicht geben
<smoking> aber der pidgin hat sich da wunderbar eingenistet, warum nicht claws mail?
<k1l> smoking: hast du denn das plugin installiert?
<k1l> vlt muss es noch auf die whitelist
<k1l> "gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"" sollte alle icons freischalten
<smoking> also plugins sind alle drin
<smoking> wenn ich alle icons freischalte... erscheinen dann auch welche die ich nicht sehen will?
<k1l> ja. in 11.04 sind die stark reduziert
<smoking> hm
<smoking> ne, dann warte ich lieber... vielleicht löstsich das von selbst in wohlgefallen auf
<smoking> danke trotzdem
<smoking> angenehmen tag noch an alle
<k1l> gleichfalls
<smoking> danke
<spY|da> hi, ich mounte meine externe platte per UUID in der fstab und mounte moechte dann ebenfalls per mount bind in der fstab ein bestimmtes verzeichnis in ein anderen reinmounten, wird die fstab schritt fuer schritt abgearbeitet? 
<itu> wie nehme ich ton auf per mikro?
<joschi> spY|da: ja, in der regel top to bottom
<spY|da> itu, mit einem aufnahme programm 
<itu> per konsole...
<spY|da> arecord? 
<itu> aha
<itu> gut, danke
<itu> und allgemeiner? müsste doch mit ffmpeg gehen
<LetoThe2nd> oO( "sagt mir allgemeiner, wie es mit programm xyz geht" ... merkwürdige frage.)
<spY|da> keine ahnung, ich wuesste jetzt auch nicht warum ich das per console machen sollte
<LetoThe2nd> itu: plus, google "ffmpeg record microphone" führt in sekundenbruchteilen schmerzfrei zu http://linuxers.org/tutorial/how-record-audio-mic-using-ffmpeg-aka-audio-grabbing
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/3bn7ojc | How to record audio from mic using FFmpeg aka audio grabbing | Linuxers
<LetoThe2nd> itu: oder dazu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1585928
<jokrebel> hi
<itu> ok
<itu> danke
<itu> LetoThe2nd: arecord geht offenbar nur mit einem bestimmtem soundtreiber
<LetoThe2nd> itu: arecord geht offensichtlich nur mit alsa, wie die manpage schon in der ersten zeile verkündet.
<itu> deswegen sagte ich das
<pogay> verwendert jemand musescore. Ich versuche eine Partitur zu erfassen und habe so meine Schwierigkeiten, ich moechte z.B. die 1/4 Noten nicht gebunden. 
<itu> deswegen 'allgemeiner'
<LetoThe2nd> itu: danke, aber sowohl logik als auch manpage als auch gesunder menschenverstand waren schneller.
<LetoThe2nd> itu: tip für die zukunft: stell zusammenhängende fragen und sag deine beweggründe am anfang dazu, nicht am ende.
<itu> das mit den beweggründen führt fast immer ins abseits
<LetoThe2nd> itu: völliger nonsens. aber danke für das gespräch.
<LetoThe2nd> next ticket!
<itu> danke auch für die infos
<s_p_a_c_e> Kennt sich jemand man VirtualBox 4.1.0 aus? VB nimmt keine USB Ports an. Ich soll einen aktuellen Nutzer in der Gruppe VBoxuser eintragen. Aber wie geht das?
<jokrebel> s_p_a_c_e: Hast Du die OSE oder die PUEL Version? Erstere kann kein USB IIRC.
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: erstens das, der zweitere rest steht im wiki unter vbox/installation
 * LetoThe2nd is wieder wech
<s_p_a_c_e> leider ist die wiki nicht sehr Aufschlussreich. Hab's ja probiert und leider net hinbekommen. 
<s_p_a_c_e> woran erkenne ich ob OSE bzw. PUEL  - was immer das heißen mag
 * jokrebel kam damals bestens zurecht mit dem Wiki-Eintrag. Sollte der etwa verschlechtert worden sein?
<jokrebel> ,virtualbox? s_p_a_c_e Falls wir nicht vom selben Wiki sprechen
<shetlandpony> s_p_a_c_e Falls wir nicht vom selben Wiki sprechen, VirtualBox ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox - Weitere Infos im query ...
<dadrc> Und wo nimmst du überhaupt 4.1.0 her? Aktuell ist 4.1.2
<s_p_a_c_e> jokrebel: ich habe unter "Erster Start und Benutzung" geschaut. Jetzt schaue ich mal unter "Installation" Vielleicht klappt es ja dann.
<s_p_a_c_e> dadrc: unter HILFE  steht dann  im Fensterchen 4.1.0 
<jokrebel> s_p_a_c_e: VOR "erster Start" ist nunmal die "Installation" und dann auch noch die, die Du brauchst (die Richtige) durchzulesen ;-P
<s_p_a_c_e> Installiert ist der ganze Mist ja schon seid langem.....deshalb hab ich das nicht mehr lesen wollen.
<s_p_a_c_e> Leider kein Erfolg gehabt...selbst nach Anleitung der WIKI
<dadrc> s_p_a_c_e, Ubuntu-Version? Wo hast du VBox her?
<s_p_a_c_e> Ubuntu 11.04  Aus'n Software-Center wenn ich mich recht erinnere
<dadrc> Einmal apt-cache policy virtualbox-4.1 in einen Pastebin, bitte
<dadrc> Das mit der 4.1.0 wundert mich nämlich, das sollte 4.1.2 sein
<s_p_a_c_e> dadrc: Oh, was meinst du mit " apt-cache policy virtualbox-4.1 in einen Pastebin" ?
<dadrc> Mach ein Terminal auf, gib 'apt-cache policy virtualbox-4.1' ein und kopier die Ausgabe in (z.B.) paste.ubuntu.com
<dadrc> Da kriegste du eine URL, die hätte ich gerne
<s_p_a_c_e> wird gemacht
<s_p_a_c_e> dadrc: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402202/
<dadrc> s_p_a_c_e, ohne den hinteren Teil, bitte. Nur: 
<dadrc> apt-cache policy virtualbox-4.1
<s_p_a_c_e> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402207/
<dadrc> s_p_a_c_e, seltsam. Laut dem Befehl hast du kein Virtualbox 4.1 installiert.
<s_p_a_c_e> sehr merkwürdig....
<dadrc> Ah, ich glaube, ich hab was gefunden.
<dadrc> s_p_a_c_e, willst du USB-2.0-Geräte benutzen?
<s_p_a_c_e> ist ein Surfstick ein USB 2.0 Gerät? Dann ja.
<dadrc> Gut möglich. Für mich sieht es im Moment jedenfalls so aus: Du hast die Open-Source-Edition installiert, die unterstützt nur USB 1.0
<dadrc> Um USB 2.0 benutzen zu können, brauchst du die PUEL-Version
<dadrc> Mein Vorschlag wär also, virtualbox zu deinstallieren und dann nach der Anleitung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Installation#VirtualBox-PUEL-Personal-Use-and-Evaluation-License vorzugehen
<shetlandpony> dadrc's url: http://tinyurl.com/4bbae3 |        Installation › VirtualBox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<dadrc> Ab "Paket aus der Paketquelle installieren" bis einschließlich "Extension Pack"
<s_p_a_c_e> OK, das ist dann aber was fürs Wochenende. Zur Zeit habe ich kein WLAN, nur UMTS
<dadrc> Ja, da wirst du knapp 150MB runterladen müssen
<s_p_a_c_e> dadrc: Danke für deine Hilfe bis hierher  
<dadrc> Gerne, viel Erfolg am WE. Wenn's nicht klappen sollte, irgendwer ist bestimmt hier ;)
<jokrebel> sag ich doch - PUEL rockt! <g>
<dreamon> Wenn man mit dd eine Festplatte kopiert, dann dauert das schon mal ein paar stunden. Wenn man aber gezwungen ist zu unterbrechen. Kann man das später dann fortsetzen, wenn man weiß wo man ungefähr geendet hat?
<sdx23> dreamon: Ja. seek und skip. bs hast du verwendet?
<dreamon> sdx23, bs=500M hab ich gemacht.. aber da es über usb geht.. 20mb/s
<dreamon> sdx23, Ich schau mal nach seek ob ich was finde
<sdx23> Größer ist da nicht unbedingt besser. Und die genannten sind keine Tools, sondern Optionen für dd.
<dreamon> Seh ich das richtig.. das ich beide Parameter einsetzen muß.. einmal fürs lesen vorspringen und der andere fürs Schreiben
<sdx23> Ja. 
<dreamon> Achje, das sind ja blöcke die ich angeben muß.. jetzt wirds Kompliziert 
<linux4ever> hi
<linux4ever> Ich brauche eine neue Festplatte für mein Notebook (Dell Studio 1749, 2,5" müsste der Rahmen groß sein). Was haltet ihr von dieser hier? http://is.gd/SrOlLu
<dadrc> ,ot? linux4ever 
<shetlandpony> linux4ever: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<linux4ever> Danke im Voraus
<linux4ever> dadrc: OK, danke
<taleon> Hi
<EroXXX> hi
<vectory> http://paste.ubuntu.com/673241/ super fehlermeldung >_>
<Wedelwolf> fehlt doch noch was?
<jokrebel> vectory: Entweder schlecht gepastet oder nicht vollständig kopiert.
<vectory> weder noch -_-
<k1l> fremdquelle kollidiert mit dem vormals installierten firefox
<k1l> apt-get -f install sollte helfen
<vectory> ok
<vectory> installiert, firefox 5 geht noch, alles gut :)
<vectory> fx6, sogar
<nullisnil> ircnet.com
<Raphael> hay
<Raphael> hab ein problem mit ubuntu server
<rumpe1> ,mf?
<shetlandpony> Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<rumpe1> hmm... ne, doch keine frage ^^
<rumpe1> Raphael, erzähl einfach
<Raphael> undzwar, wenn ich mich an die domain anmelden will bekommen ich folgenden fehler: Hinweis: Diese Informationen sind für einen Netzwerkadministrator bestimmt. Wenden Sie sich an den Netzwerkadministrator, wenn Sie kein Netzwerkadministrator sind, und leiten Sie die Informationen in der Datei C:\Windows\debug\dcdiag.txt weiter.  Der Domänenname "srvjr" ist möglicherweise ein NetBIOS-Domänenname. Sollte dies der Fall sein, stelle
<dadrc> Eine als Aussage getarnte Metafrage *g*
<dadrc> ,512? Raphael 
<shetlandpony> Raphael: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<Raphael> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402212/
<Raphael> sorry
<Raphael> aber könnt ihr mir helfen?
<rumpe1> Raphael, ne windows-fehlermeldung klingt schon eher nach off-topic
<Raphael> jaein
<Raphael> es muss ja am server selbst liegen
<rumpe1> Raphael, du willst dich an einem ubuntu-server anmelden, der ne windows-fehlermeldung generiert? o.O
<Raphael> Also. Ich hab auf meinem ubuntu server samba installiuer und konfigurtiert und funktioniert auch soweit, bis auf das ich mich nicht mit meinem Windoof Pc an die domäne anmelden kann
<rumpe1> ahso
<Raphael> hmm ja
<stefan_> Hallo! Ich habe ein Multifunktionsgerät von Brother. Ein MFC 210 FAX, Drucker, Scanner. Er wird auch auch fax erkannt, aber ich kann nicht mit ihm scannen. Ich habe den in der UU Hilfe empfohlenen Treiber für das Gerät installiert, hatte aber vor der Treiberinstallation den Drucker ungübnstigerweise schon einmal angesteckt. Wie entferne ich den denn wieder oder wie kann ich das Problem beheben.
<stefan_> (Nicht als fax erkannt sondern als Drucker meinte ich)
<dadrc> stefan_, Drucker und Scanner funktionieren unabhängig voneinander. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brother/Scanner gelesen?
<butze> hey - kann es sein, dass es unter 10.04 keine Gruppe "admin" gibt? zumindest wird mir diese bei dem frisch aufgesetzten system nicht mit cat /etc/group angezeigt...
<butze> ich würde jedoch gerne einem nutzer "sudo"-rechte geben
<stefan_> dadrc, nein aber danke
<dadrc> stefan_, dann mach das mal, damit funktionieren die meisten Scanner eigentlich. Wenn nicht, hier fragen :)
<rumpe1> butze, guck in /etc/sudoers, welche gruppen sudo rechte haben und vergeb die dann mit "sudo adduser <user> <sudoergruppe>" 
<butze> rumpe1, ok, scheint nun "root" zu heißen - danke
<rumpe1> butze, uh... root ist vielleicht ne spur zu heftig
<dadrc> Also, mein 11.04 hat 'ne Gruppe admin *einwerf*
<butze> rumpe1, hieße das, dass mein neuer nutzer die gleichen rechte wie root genießen würde?
<rumpe1> butze, gibts da keine gruppe "sudo" oder so?
<butze> rumpe1, oh ja - du hast recht - die gibts
<butze> danke
<butze> dadrc, hmm - vielleicht haben sie die auf dem shared server auf dem ich arbeite entfernt - hier zu hause gibt es die auch
<rumpe1> bin mir da auch unsicher: weiß jemand einen Grund, warum man zwischen root und sudo gruppe in sudoers unterscheiden sollte?
<rumpe1> hmm... vermutlich dateirechte
<bullgard4_> butze: : Mein ubuntu 10.04 hat automatisch eine Gruppe "admin" angelegt. --  Wenn Du keine solche Gruppe hast, kannst Du sie ohne weiteres selbst von Hand anlegen.
<butze> bullgard4, die selbst angelegte gruppe dürfte dann aber kaum automatisch die selben rechte haben wie bei dir
<bullgard4_> butze: Bringst Du  irgendetwas durcheinander? Ich schrieb: "von Hand". Meine Datei /etc/group hat eine Zeile: "admin:x:121:detlef". 
<butze> bullgard4, ich weiß nicht wie ich die rechte bestimmte aktionen ausführen zu können (zb. installation neuer pakete) an die gruppe gebe - daher ist mir die von rumpel angemerkte gruppe "sudo" ausreichend und lieb
<Fuchs> butze: simpel, die /etc/sudoers hat eine @gruppe Syntax 
<Fuchs> butze: die Gruppe, die da drin steht, verwendet man. Ein Anlegen von Hand ist deswegen in der Tat Bloedsinn 
<bullgard4_> butze: <rumpe1> ist ein kluger Mann, und Du kannst machen, was er gesagt hat. --  Aber das Einrichten einer Gruppe »admin« ist eine andere Sicherheitmaßnahme und sicherer (d. h. restriktiver). --
<Fuchs> nein. 
<rumpe1> bullgard4, das bearbeiten der sudoers-file, um der gruppe admin auch die sudo-rechte zu geben, ist wiederrum ziemlich kritisch
<rumpe1> Fuchs, was spräche dagegen, einem user statt der gruppe sudo der gruppe root hinzuzufügen?
<bullgard4_> rumpe1: Ganau!
<Fuchs> rumpe1: es spielt keine Rolle, welche Gruppe man nimmt, so lange sie mit den korrekten Berechtigungen in der sudoers steht
<Fuchs> ich habe nur als Quatsch bezeichnet, eine weitere Gruppe einfach so anzulegen 
<bullgard4_> butze: Lies Dir bitte einmal als Hintergrund  den Artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/benutzer_und_gruppen durch. Mein Eindruck ist, daß Du etwas durcheinanderbringst.
<rumpe1> Fuchs, sudo und root haben in sudoers doch normal die exakt selben berechtigungen
<rumpe1> oh... ok
<rumpe1> fehler meinerseits
<rumpe1> root steht da als user drin, sudo als gruppe
<Fuchs> rumpe1: deswegen habe ich das @ erwaehnt
<rumpe1> ist bei mir ein % :>
<Fuchs> wie gesagt, was hier gesagt wird ist zu gewissen Teilen absoluter Quatsch, deswegen habe ich mich eingemischt
<Fuchs> man nimmt die Gruppe, die in der sudoers steht, und fuegt den Nutzer via gpasswd -a oder meinetwegen adduser hinzu 
<Fuchs> alles andere ist, abgesehen von Gruppen mit anderen (eingeschraenkten) Rechten, schlicht Quatsch. 
<butze> bullgard4, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, schlägst du vor eine gruppe "admin" zu erstellen, diese in die sudoers einzutragen und meinen neuen nutzer in die gruppe admin?
<stefan_> dadrc, bin der Anleitung gefolgt. Simple Scan scannt einfach nicht und xsane image scanning programm sagt beim öffnen Error: Fehler beim Öffnen des Geräts brother2:bus4;dev1': Ungültiges Argument. Idee?
<bullgard4_> butze: Ich schlage nicht vor, die Gruppe "admin" in die sudoers einzutragen.
<rumpe1> bullgard4, dann bringt die gruppe admin aber auch nicht wirklich was 
<bullgard4_> rumpe1: Kann schon sein.
<Fuchs> ist schon so. 
<dadrc> stefan_, inklusive der Anpassung der Rechte unter Konfiguration?
<stefan_> dadrc, da habe ich beide edev Dateien editiert.
<stefan_> Die zweite Datei existierte bei mir auch, aber da war absolut nichts drin.
<stefan_> udev
<dadrc> stefan_, Ubuntuversion?
<stefan_> U 10.10 64bit
<dadrc> stefan_, hast du auch udev neu gestartet?
<dadrc> und den Scanner danach einmal aus- und eingeschaltet?
<stefan_> Ja, jeweils mit allen empfohlenen Befehlen.
<stefan_> Und auch ein und ausgemacht.
<stefan_> Nur den PC nicht
<stefan_> Soll ich mal nen Reboot versuchen?
<dadrc> Schaden kann es nicht
<butze> hmm - wenn ich nun also meinen neuen benutzer in der gruppe sudo lasse - mache ich da was falsch?
<Fuchs> butze: wenn diese Gruppe diejenige ist, die in der sudoers steht: nein. 
<Fuchs> ,sudo? butze 
<shetlandpony> butze: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<Fuchs> dann machst Du alles richtig. 
<butze> Fuchs, danke!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<butze> noch eine Frage: mein neuer Nutzer möchte byobu starten. byobu findet aber keine Terminals: "Sorry, could not find a PTY." Mit sudo dagegen funktioniert es. Warum?
<jokrebel_> butze: Terminal als user öffnen und dort dan byobu aufrufen geht auch nicht?
<butze> jokrebel, nein, leider nicht
<dreamon> Habe gerade 10.10 frisch aufgespielt. SoftwareCenter wollte ich Programme installieren. Es werden aber keine angezeigt. z.b. Grafik -> Betrachter ist alles leer.. (habe bei Suche nichts eingegeben)
<rumpe1> dreamon, schon paketquellen geupdated?
<dreamon> rumpe1, ähm.. sudo apt-get update, upgrade, dist-upgrade hab ich schon urch
<rumpe1> dreamon, hm.. dann ist das wohl ein bug
<jokrebel_> dreamon: klappt es denn mit synaptic? Und wurde das Softwarecenter vielleich geöffnet als synaptic oder was anderes verwandtes lief, vielleicht?
<dreamon> jokrebel_, synaptic könnte ich blender installieren.. 
 * jokrebel_ mag das softwarecenter eh nach wie vor nicht wirklich.
<dreamon> Unter spiele,internet gibt es nur ein element. Multimedia komplett leer. komisch. Schriftarten rand voll.
<rumpe1> dreamon, von kommandozeile aus mal gestaret? ansonsten gibts ja noch das gute alte "apt-get ..."
<dreamon> Er zeigt auch keine Empfehlungen usw an.
<stefan_> dadrc, reboot hat es gemacht
<dreamon> Ich mach mal ein update auf 11.04 vielleicht rockts dann
<dadrc> =)
<rumpe1> übern paketmanager?
<dreamon> rumpe1, Ne.. Systemaktualisierung. Um das Problem mit dem SoftwareCenter zu umgehen.
<jokrebel_> dreamon: frisch aufgespielt? Hm. Und warum installierst dann nicht gleich 11.04 lieber neu von ner frischen CD/Stick?
 * jokrebel_ fände das sinniger.
<rumpe1> ja, ich meinte systemaktualisierung übern paketmanager, also dist-upgrade. Ich würde eher eine wirklich frische installation mit formatieren und so empfehlen.
<dreamon> jokrebel_, Weil ich keine 11.04 rumliegen hatte..
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Ob Du nun übers Upgrade die sachen lädts oder lieber vorher was aktuelles saugst mach doch keine Unterschied (außer nem Rohling vielleicht).
<rumpe1> doch. download ist flottert. ;)
<dreamon> Schon richtig. Ist reine bequemlichkeit. Da ja noch nichts drauf ist, spielts auch keine Rolle
<dreamon> Echt.. dann sollte ich doch mal suchen
<jokrebel_> eben schon - Wenn sowieso komplett neu dann doch bitte auch gleich was aktuelles.
<rumpe1> download als torrent meinte ich
<dreamon> Wie ist das eigentlich.. wenn 10.10 installiert habe und eine CD mit 11.04 einlege, dann frägt er mich "Ein Datenträger mit Softwarepaketen wurde entdeckt(Paketverwaltung starten?)
<dreamon> Was will er da machen?
<rumpe1> dreamon, vermutlich n dist-upgrade im intelligentesten falle
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Die mit einbinden
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Aber wenn eh Jungfräulich. Tu Dir nen gefallen, mach platt und hau was aktuelles drau <EOD>
<rumpe1> genau
<rumpe1> schön platte putzen und frisch decken
<dreamon> Mach ich ja. Wollte nur wissen was das ist und wozu.
 * jokrebel_ versteht jeden, der upgraded weil er nicht 1000 Sachen neu "insten und confen" (C) <g> will. Aber das... ne.
<rumpe1> hm.. wobei... wenns nur das software-center ist, das nicht geht...
<rumpe1> kann man auch eigentlich noch zwei Monate warten, bis 11.10 rauskommt :D
<dreamon> rumpe1, 11.10 mit unity ohne gnome 2.x werde ich nicht dabei sein
<bekks> dreamon: Ich dachte Du nutzt KDE? :)
<dreamon> bekks, Ja, hab ich 2Monate lange gemacht.. Und als ich was nicht ans laufen bekam(weiss nicht mehr was) hab ich gnome kurz gestartet und seither läuft wieder gnome. 
<dreamon> Erst wenn ich gezwungen werde, werd ihc wohl den endgültigen schritt machen.
<rumpe1> dreamon, so änderungen sind ja auch chancen, mal was neues kennenzulernen .. wird aber offtopic grad *witter*
<ChaosZarth> hallo users, kann mir jemand sagen wie man gpg in evolution benutzt?
<ChaosZarth> bzw. einrichtet
<Fuchs> ChaosZarth: ja, ich. 
<ChaosZarth> dann lass mal hören...
<k1l> ChaosZarth: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/evolution#GnuPG-Verschluesselung
<Fuchs> ach so, ich dachte Du wolltest nur eine Antwort auf die Frage, ob jemand kann
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/evolution#GnuPG-Verschluesselung  << this
<ChaosZarth> danke, Fuchs, k1l, ich werd mich mal reinlesen
<jokrebel> gn8
<King_S> Hallo haben eben fälschlicherweise den falschen Kernel gelöscht (den aktuellen) wie kann ich nun den aktuellen wieder installieren?
<xaxas> King_S: mit dem alten booten und dann den neuen installieren
<King_S> Da liegt ja der Witz...habe aufgeräumt, normalerweise kein Ding, habe aber sowohl den alten, als auch den aktuellen gelöscht, da ich einen -11 stehen hatte, der wohl nicht in grub drin stand bzw steht
<dadrc> linux-generic zieht immer den aktuellsten Kernel als Abhängigkeit
<xaxas> ist gar keine kernelversion mehr da?
<dadrc> Das solltest du installieren
<King_S> Xaxas: scheinbar nicht, Einträge in grub ja, aber die kernel nicht
<xaxas> dadrc: ja, aber die alten kernel werden ja nicht automatisch gelöscht
<King_S> Dadrc: ohne Kernel kein install ^^
<xaxas> ^^
<dadrc> King_S, das System läuft nicht mehr?
<dadrc> Also, du hast den Rechner ausgemacht?
<King_S> dadrc: leider nicht mehr :/
<King_S> ich schau aber eben mit Windows nach, ob noch nen Kernel da ist
<dadrc> King_S, dann Live-CD, chroot, Kernel installieren, updategrub
<King_S> dadrc: okay, wenn ich nun keinen finde, mache ich das, chroot war der nächste Gedanke ^^
<bekks> King_S: Wie willst Du mit Windows auf ein Nicht-Windows-Dateisystem gucken?
<King_S> bekks: habe nen ext4 Leser da....
<King_S> Ext2explorer
<bekks> Damit kannst Du Dir wunderbar jedes Ext-Dateisystem zerballern, nur so am Rande. :)
<King_S> Nur lesen...schreibe ja nicht. Habe den 2.6.38-11 da...den Boote ich via grub wie?
<vectory> wenn grub installiert ist, n eintrag in der menu.lst einfügen
<dadrc> Wenn du noch in Grub reinkommst, e drücken, Pfad anpassen
<King_S> ah okay, grub läuft ^^
<vectory> war das nich c?
<vectory> c wie config?
<vectory> :P
<dadrc> e für edit, soweit ich weiß
<King_S> c geht in die Konsole
<dadrc> Dann booten, updategrub machen, gucken, ob der Kernel eingetragen wird
<vectory> ok
<King_S> Ok...ich Teste das nun ^^
<scipper> hi
<scipper> wie kannich den beim xchat die benutzerliste einblenden? hab schon /set gui_ulist_hide off und /set gui_ulist_resizable on probiert. hat aber nich geklappt
<k1l> scipper: menü-ansicht-benutzerliste
<King_S> scheint zu laufen..
<k1l> scipper: und den xchat nutzen, nicht den xchat-gnome
<scipper> gibts nich. ich kann da nur eine seitenleiste aktivieren
<scipper> aah
<scipper> ok
<scipper> da is das problem ^^
<King_S> So nun läuft es. Werde nun grub updaten und dann ist alles wieder ok. Danke für die schnelle und unkomplizierte Hilfe (:
<alxxor> nabend
<michel_> gibt es eine Chance, die Ausweis-App auch unter 11.04 64bit ans laufen zu kriegen? die abhängigkeiten evince und pcscd sind installiert, die installation wird trotzdem verweigert (soll die ausweisapp einem bekannten einrichten..)
<ring2> michel_, was bekommst du denn für einen fehler?
<michel_> ring2: das die Abhängigkeiten "pcscd" und "evince" nicht aufgelöst werden können, sie sind aber definitiv installiert
<ring2> michel_, auch in der richtigen version?
<ring2> michel_, kannst du den fehler mal nopasten?
<michel_> ring2: klar, moment
<michel_> ring2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/673389/
<michel_> das ganze ist zwar Kubuntu, aber ob GNOME oder KDE dürfte an sich ja egal sein..
<apollo13> dpkg kennt noch mehr --force flags, denn das i386 hängt sicher auch von evince:i386 ab…
<apollo13> wobei, vlt nichtmal, versuchs mal mit verbose und ner LANG von C
<michel_> wie meinst du das? --force-verbose?
<apollo13> man dpkg
<apollo13> wobei du vlt nicht mit force flags spielen solltest wenn du nicht weißt was mit verbose gemeint ist
<michel_> naja das lustige ist, trotz der fehlermeldung hat sich die app im Menü platziert. beim klick darauf passiert jedoch rein gar nichts.
<apollo13> dann starts händisch
<k1l> starte es aus nem terminal und guck mal was es so ausspuckt
<apollo13> hrhrh dpkg --force-help liest sich wie "how to kill your system"
<michel_> da stand nur Keine Berechtigung.. habs mit nem sudo davor gestartet, damit startet die App
<apollo13> yikes
<michel_> scheint so als wenn man zum aufruf sudo rechte benötigt
<apollo13> nein
<apollo13> du sollst nicht wahllos dinge mit sudo starten
<k1l> michel_: man gibt nicht einfach irgendwas root rechte. und sudo für grafik geschichten schon gar nicht.
<michel_> wenn ich die App mit "kdesudo" versuche zu starten passiert rein gar nichts. 
<michel_> habe hier geschaut: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo#Grafische-Programme
<apollo13> grr, du sollst applikationen weder mit kdesudo noch sudo starten wenn du nicht weißt was sie tun
<apollo13> und grad bei diesem bundestrojaner^Wausweisapp willst du das definitiv nicht
<ring2> michel_, nutzt du unity?
<michel_> ring2: nein, KDE
<michel_> apollo13: wie soll ich sie denn stattdessen starten? als normalbenutzer startet sie nicht. mit sudo jedoch
<michel_> ich finde die App auch nicht toll. Will sie auch nicht nutzen. Lediglich ein Bekannter, dem ich das installieren sollte
<apollo13> michel_: schauen was nicht geht und beheben versuchen, sudo ist definitiv der falsche weg
<michel_> apollo13: indem ich z.B. Besitzer der Datei werde statt root?
<k1l> michel_: mit dem sudo hast du schon die rechte diverser dateien zerhackt. das solltest du erstmal wieder hinbiegen
<apollo13> kommt auf den exakten fehler an
<michel_> k1l: sorry. wusste ich nicht.. normal verwende ich sudo eh nur für terminalanwendungen und nicht für grafische programme. 
<michel_> apollo13: im Terminal steht keiner. Ich denke mal das es dann an den Rechten der Dateien liegt die ich mit sudo dann zerhauen habe
<apollo13> na super…
<michel_> kdesudo /opt/olsc/AusweisApp/bc.sh -splash gibt nichts aus. 
<michel_> und als normalbenutzer kommt dort nur Keine Berechtigung.
<apollo13> jetzt spielst du noch immer mit sudo, horchst du eigentlich überhaupt zu?
<vectory> wenn ich mit fileroller was entpacken will und im ort-wählen dialog nen ordener anlegen will, schmiert des immer ab, in welchem log kann ich da nachschauen?
<michel_> apollo13: klar. aber ich weiß nicht was ich jetzt tun soll.
<apollo13> vectory: .xsession-errors möglicherweise -- sonst aus der console starten und mit strace/gdb etc debuggen
<apollo13> michel_: den stand des system so widerherstellen wie er vor den spielereien war
<apollo13> für gdb musst aber wohl nocht das dbg package für file-roller installieren, sonst ist das witzlos^^
<michel_> apollo13: Danke. ich habe die Rechte nun so vergeben das die AusweisApp als normalbenutzer ausführbar ist, es funktioniert nun auch
<michel_> Danke auch an alle anderen für die Hilfe!
<vectory> apollo13: ich versuch grad ponyprog zu übersetzen und will es nur entpacken um noch mal von vorne anzufange, keine lust auch noch gdb zu starten
<apollo13> dann schmeiß file-roller weg und entpack auf der konsole
<dAnjou> o.O das sollte keine lösung sein
<vectory> http://paste.ubuntu.com/673402/
<apollo13> tja dann kannst ja mit der info nach bugreports suchen
<vectory> das debugt sich gleich selber und sagt "code should not be reached" xD
<vectory> oder was ist das?
<apollo13> wohl code von dem bekannt ist dass er broken ist^^
<vectory> bug report expired ¬_¬
<dennda> OK freunde, ich brauche mal ein bisschen SSH-fu. Szenario: Ich hab nen neuen mac mini im buero und will da von zuhause aus drauf zugreifen, hab aber keine lust mich mit der firewall hier rumzupruegeln. Zur verfuegung steht noch ein privater server im rechenzentrum. Irgendwer ne Idee bzgl. reverse tunnel oder aehnlichen spaessen damit ich von aussen da drauf kann?
<dennda> SSH Zugriff waer z.b. schon mal super
<dAnjou> dennda: gehe über nen anderen port drauf
<dAnjou> oder is da gar nix offen?
<dennda> Also ich dachte mir der mac mini koennte ja dauerhaft ne verbindung mit dem server aufmachen und wenn ich dann grade lust habe verbinde ich mich ebenfalls ueber den server von zuhause aus auf den mac mini
<dennda> Bin mir grad gar nicht mehr sicher wie das geht
<dAnjou> dennda: screen session laufen lassen
<dennda> Wie dieser chat beweist kann ich z.b. per SSH auf meinen server vom mac mini zugreifen
<dennda> dAnjou: die frage ist eher wie ich ueber den server auf den mac mini komme
<dennda> ich sehe nicht wie screen mir da hilft
<dAnjou> also du kommst von zuhause auf den server im rz und von dem auf den im büro?
<dennda> Das ist genau das was ich hier gerne aufsetzen wuerde
<dAnjou> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#SSH-Tunnel
<dAnjou> da sind hübsche bildchen ;)
<dAnjou> trifft eins auf dein szenario zu?
<dennda> ich werd mal schauen
<dennda> ich brauche mal ne kamera um das neue setup hier zu fotografieren
<dennda> heute morgen war bescherung ;)
<dAnjou> aber so richtig verstehe ich dein problem nich. bzw. wieso eins da is
<dAnjou> ich würde das ssh-hopping nennen
<dennda> na ganz einfach
<dennda> ich kann von meinem rechner zuhause wegen der firewall nicht auf den mac mini im buero zugreifen
<dAnjou> home$ ssh rz ssh buero
<dAnjou> fertig
<dennda> eben nicht
<dAnjou> ich kann das mal eben probieren
<dennda> weil das ding im rz ein privates vps ist und nix mit der uni/firma hier zu tun hat
<dennda> deshalb kommt das genau so wenig durch die firewall
<dennda> daher sprach ich von nem reverse tunnel
<dAnjou> achso
<sdx23> klingt für mich nach ssh -R ; Oder du setzt auf rz ein vpn-server zu dem sich buero und daheim verbinden.
<dAnjou> joar
<dAnjou> vpn is wohl overkill
<sdx23> Ach, wenn man viel rumkommt, lernt man das durchaus zu schätzen, im Zweifelsfall eines zu haben. Ging mir jedenfalls so.
<dAnjou> dennda: -R geht bei mir
<dAnjou> screen brauchste aber wohl
<dAnjou> machst folgendes, du gehst auf büro. dann büro$ screen -S tunnel ssh -R 31337:rz:22
<dAnjou> und dann kannst du auf rz$ ssh -p 31337 localhost
<dAnjou> d'oh, was vergessen
<dAnjou> das hier vom büro aus: screen -S tunnel ssh -R 31337:localhost:22 rz
<dAnjou> dann im rz: ssh -p 31337 localhost
<dAnjou> das ist es
<dennda> bbl
#ubuntu-de 2011-08-24
<dennda> dAnjou: und wie dann von daheim ueber rz auf buero?
<dAnjou> dennda: von daheim auf rz und dann ssh -p 31337 localhost
<SirDidi> Moin
<SirDidi> mein ubuntu ist nun zum wiederholten mal abgestürzt... einfach kein signal mehr an bildschirm nicht geht mehr... SysRQ neustart geht aber noch... in welchen logs kann ich nach der ursache suchen?
<bullgard4_> SirDidi: In /var/log/dmesg.0
<SirDidi> bullgard4_, thx, da such ich auch gerade schon :)
<Fuchs> wenn sysrq noch geht, dann wuerde ich persoenlich einen sshd empfehlen
<Fuchs> dann von einem zweiten rechner drauf
<SirDidi> Fuchs, und dann?
<Fuchs> live logs lesen und dmesg anschauen, einiges geht beim reboot floeten
<SirDidi> Fuchs, okay werd ich mir fürs nächste mal merken
<Fuchs> z.b die liste der geladenen module und die xsession errors
<Fuchs> ansonsten: var log messages und dmesg
<SirDidi> ja in denen versuche ich auch gerade was zu finden...
<SirDidi> die logs mit zahlen sind die älteren?
<bullgard4_> ja
<Fuchs> sysrq + r und dann ctrl + alt + f1 haette auch was,
<Fuchs> dann koennte man schauen ,ob nur X nicht mehr will
<SirDidi> also nur in tty zu kommen hab ich versucht...
<Fuchs> das hilft nicht, wenn x eingefroren ist
<Fuchs> weil der die tasten abfaengt. deswegen das sysrq r 
<SirDidi> nun ist er gerade komplett eingefroren... ging gar nichts mehr...
<claw> was ist richtig ? "for (( var1>var2 )) do" oder "for (( var1>$var2 )) do"
<CalebRipley> claw, es würde helfen die Sprache zu wissen… dann sollte die entsprechende for-Schleife schnell zu finden sein.
<claw> bash
<claw> sorry
<pog> ich moechte ein System migrieren, besonders "Evolution", ich frage mich, ob man die .configfiles nur verlinken kann, sodass Evolution dann korrekt eingerichtet waere.
<pog> zudem frage ich mich, ob die Inhalte der configfiles user-abhaenig sind.
<dadrc> pog, guck mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Evolution#Backups
<dadrc> Da steht, welche Daten wo gespeichert werden und wie man sie sinnvoll umzieht
<pog> thanks, werd's mir gleich mal anschauen.
<pog> vermutlich ist es am einfachsten einen Backup zu migrieren.
<dadrc> Würd ich auch sagen, ja.
<pog> ich finde es etwas doof, wenn man eigentlich nur die Mail-Konti IMAP-Struktur uebernehmen will.
<pog> ich hab mal tests gemacht, mit einer Art chroot-Aufuf zum alten evolution, ging leider auch nicht ohne weiteres.
<dadrc> Natürlich nicht, da wird es Rechteprobleme geben
<pog> ah, das kann sein, dass es an dem lag.
<pog> claw: ich glaube, mit dem $
<pog> aber beide variablen
<Thomas_Zahreddin> Wie kann ich die gespeicherten Passwörter vom Gnome-Schlüsselbund exportieren (das Passwort zum öffnen des Schlüsselbundes habe ich), ich kann ein Passwort anklicken, jedoch bleibt der Menüeintrag zum exportieren ausgegraut.
<koegs> Thomas_Zahreddin: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/gnome-schluesselbund-exportieren-umzug-update/#post-2525875
<shetlandpony> koegs's url: http://tinyurl.com/3ddgy9c |        GNOME Schlüsselbund exportieren / Umzug Update auf 10.04 › GNOME (Ubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<Thomas_Zahreddin> koegs: danke, der Zusammenhang ist mir klar, aber was mache ich, wenn ich genau diesen Schlüsselbund z.B. in keepassx importieren will ?
<Thomas_Zahreddin> http://www.keepassx.org/ unterstützt: plain text, csv, xml …
<Thomas_Zahreddin> (und ein kopieren des Schlüsselbundes würde ich auch nicht als Export bezeichnen)
<koegs> dort steht aber beschrieben wofür der export-button ist
<koegs> eben nicht für den export der anderen schlüssel, sondern nur für pgp-schlüssel
<stefan__> Hallo! Eben wurde mir beim Booten gesagt, es seien Probleme auf / und /home gefunden worden. Was kann das denn sein? SYSLOG: http://pastebin.com/nuaCzPCv Info: Ich habe Vorher im BIOS die Systemzeit und das Datum auf den 22.08.2011 gesetzt
<Thomas_Zahreddin> koegs: ja, danke, hab ich mir schon so gedacht
<dadrc> stefan__, guck mal in /var/log.boot.log nach
<stefan__> dadrc, da sind Fehler zu lesen, aber mir ist nicht so klar, weshalb die möglicherweise aufgetreten sind.
<stefan__> http://pastebin.com/04W4YhD1
<stefan__> Zugegben, vorhin habe ich den PC per REISUB heruntergefahren, aber der PC wurde seitdem erfolgreich und offenbar fehlerlos hochgefahren
<stefan__> (Das mit REISUB habe ich zum Test gemacht.)
<dadrc> stefan__, steht da doch: Der Zeitpunkt des letzten Einhängens von SuperBlock (Wed Aug 24 10:56:53 2011,  jetzt = Mon Aug 22 07:13:13 2011) liegt in der Zukunft.
<dadrc> Das ist ein Fehler, der wurde behoben
<koegs> du hast die zeit nach hinten gesetzt, klar das er da über das mount-date meckert
<stefan__> Ach so
<stefan__> Na dann :D
<stefan__> Ich habe noch immer diese ****** W-LAN Ausfälle.
<stefan__> Ich habe den PCs feste IPs gegeben, funke immer auf nem festen Kanal, habe überprüft, dass die blöden HP Notebooks während der Ausfälle durchaus noch über meinen Smartphon-W-LAN-Router online gehen können und nur noch WPA2 Sicherung im Netz
<stefan__> Und dennoch der selbe Mist.
<deem> stefan__: warst du nicht derjenige mit dem kaputten router?
<stefan__> deem, genau
<koegs> stefan__: also während du über den router nicht mehr online kommst, gehts aber noch mit der gleichen Maschine übers Smartphone?
<stefan__> koegs, genau
<koegs> du kennst meine aussage dazu, das ist kein Thema für den ubuntu-channel :)
<stefan__> und zwar habe ich das Telefon genau neben den Router gelegt.
<stefan__> koegs, lol
<stefan__> Hat es nicht vielleicht etwas mit dem Treiber unter Ubuntu zu tun?
<stefan__> Deshalb wollte ich die Systemzeit ändern.
<stefan__> Ubuntu und das BIOS sollen denken, es sei 7 Uhr morgens.
<koegs> dann würde es auch nicht übers Smartphone gehen
<stefan__> koegs, bist Du Dir da sicher? Könnten nicht Smartphone und Router in zwei legitimen aber unterschiedlichen Arten funken und die PCs erkennen die eine legitimie Art vom FritzBox Router nicht?
<stefan__> (also zeitweise jedenfalls)
<koegs> nein, WLAN ist WLAN und spezifiziert
<koegs> und dann müsste es NIE über den Router gehen
<stefan__> Aber andere PCs können währenddessen noch immer auf den Router zugreifen.
<stefan__> Nur die Verbindung Fritzbox-HP625/Broadcom führt manchmal zu dem Problem
<stefan__> (mit Ubuntu und Windows, jeweils proprietäre Treiber)
<stefan__> Ist halt etwas komisch.
<koegs> die windows-kisten können das doch zum gleichen zeitpunkt auch nicht oder?
<jojo4> hi
<jojo4> weiß jemand wie ich sämtliche wlan passwörter die ich auf meinem laptop gespeichert habe sichern kann, sodass ich diese einfach auch auf mein netbook ziehen kann?
<stefan__> koegs, nur die win kiste als hp 625
<stefan__> nen anderes win vista teil und das Android Telefon können auf das W-LAN zugreifen.
<koegs> tja, also hast du die wahl, router tauschen oder notebook tauschen
<koegs> wäre ja nicht so als hätte ich das schon 10x gesagt
<stefan__> koegs, der Router wurde getauscht.
<stefan__> Und ich werde nicht mein Notebook verkaufen und das meiner Freundin, weil warum auch immer manchmal das W_LAN nicht will. Das ist doch ein gigantisches Geldloch, wenn man das so machen würde.
<koegs> ja, aber da das thema auch unter windows existent ist, sehe ich nicht mehr ein das Problem hier weiter zu diskutieren
<koegs> weil es dann nur noch ein hardware-problem sein kann oder wie wir damals im offtopic geschrieben haben, evtl. externe Faktoren beeinflussen
<koegs> EOD, bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weitermachen, stefan__
<stefan__> koegs, ja das kann ich verstehen. Ich werde diesbezüglich hier nichts mehr fragen. 
<stefan__> Aber eine frage besteht und zwar, wie sich Ubuntu die echte Zeit besorgt hat
<LetoThe2nd> ntp
<soc> hi
<soc> gibt es eine möglichkeit das "scrollhandle" komplett zu deaktivieren?
<soc> es gibt ja einige tutorials aber die ersetzen anscheinend nur die neue "overlay-scrollbar"
<stefan__> Hallo! Wie kann man denn dieses ntp ausschalten?
<soc> kann ich irgendwo einstellen, dass ich einfach nur die dünne orangene leiste habe?
<Fussel> welches ubuntu? stefan__ 
<stefan__> U 10.10 64 bit
<stefan__> @: Fussel 
<Fussel> ich glaub, da systhem/systhemverwaltung/Datum u. Uhrzeit. Abgleich mit Internetserver… auf manuell stellen
<Fussel> stefan__, 
<Fussel> direkt über die einstellung-menü von der uhr am rand gehts nicht
<MrRagga> stefan__: wieso willst du das abschalten?
<stefan__> MrRagga, Weil ich eine falsche Systemzeit einstellen will in Ubuntu und auch im Bios
<Fussel> joa, eigentlich ist das praktisch
<Fussel> ahja
<soc> hat jemand ne idee?
<anubis> Hallo, ich habe eine Frage, die nicht speziell etwas mit ubuntu zu tun hat. Ich habe hier Laufzeiten von einem Programm, bei dem M_MMAP_MAX = 0 gesetzt wurde. Wenn ich die Doc richtig deute, bedeutet das, dass mmap deaktiviert wurde. Interessanterweise haben diese Messungen geringere Laufzeiten und weniger Cachemisses als welche, wo diese Umgebungsvariable nicht gesetzt wurde. Kann mir das jmd erklären?
<dadrc> anubis, wenn es kein Supportfall ist, bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic fragen
<frostschutz> das hängt von so vielen sachen ab dass man das allgemein nicht beantworten kann
<anubis> darf ich dich anwispern, frostschutz?, der channel scheint nicht für meine frage geeignet
<anubis> wobei der offtopic ein wenig ZU offtopic ist, schließlich ists doch eine linux-sache ...
<frostschutz> ich kann dir da nicht weiterhelfen, tut mir leid
<anubis> kannst du mir erklären, wofür das mmap gut sein soll und was passiert wenn man es deaktiviert?
<anubis> der wiki artikel ist mir zu kompliziert
<dAnjou> anubis: was ist das überhaupt erstmal für ein programm?
<anubis> dAnjou: im Grunde nur ein paar Reechenoperationen, Matrix-Berechnungen
<anubis> viele verschachtelte for schleifen
<jokrebel> hi
<vectory_> kann ich einfach ein bestimmtes paket, zb. kdebase-runtime, entfernen um kde zu entfernen?
<dadrc> vectory_, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren gelesen?
<sdx23> Es gibt Listen von Paketen dafür, im Wiki.
<vectory_> dadrc: kde is nich mein de
<dadrc> vectory_, da ist trotzdem 'ne Liste von allen Paketen drin, die zu KDE gehören. Wenn dir das nicht hilft, versteh ich nicht, was du vorhast
<jochen_> nabend zusammen. Ich abe die Fotos von 2 verschiedenen Rechnern auf einer externen Platte mit NTFS-Partition zusammengeführt. Das Ergebnis: Von einem Teil der eigenen Fotos bin ich nicht der Besitzer und kann sie nicht sortieren/löschen etc (Icon mit Schloß-symbol). Wie bekomme ich wieder zugriff?
<dadrc> jochen_, mach mal bitte ls -l auf eine der Dateien, auf die du nicht zugreifen kannst
<jochen_> ja, mom...
<jochen_> dadrc: Dauert noch etwas. Muß erst mal sehen wie ich auf die Ex-Platte komme. Wurde früher automatisch eingebunden wenn ich sie einschaltete...
<dadrc> jochen_, sollte in /media/<Partitionsname> sein, wenn sie eingebunden wird. Sonst musst du per mount die entsprechende Partition einhängen (sollte /dev/sdX<Partitionsnummer> sein)
<jochen_> dadrc: Keine Ahnung werum das plötzlich nicht mehr geht... In /Media steht nix...
<dadrc> Man hätte ihm da ja durchaus helfen können
<dadrc> Aber gut.
<jochen_> dadrc: hilfreich ist es, die Ex-Platte auch einzustöpseln ;-((   
<dadrc> Das wohl auch.
<brennabor> hallo. ich brauche hilfe zum drucker-installieren. habe eine .tar.gz-datei, auf die ich aber nicht verweisen kann im installationsprozeß
<brennabor> wo muß die .tar.gz. hin?
<rumpe1> brennabor, welcher installationsprozess?
<jokrebel> brennabor: Eine Ubuntu-Lösung hast Du nicht?
<k1l_> welcher drucker?
<k1l_> welches ubuntu? etc. pp
<rumpe1> brennabor, normal entpackt man ein tar.gz und guckt in der README (oder so), wie man genau vorgehen soll
<brennabor> ist ein netzwerkdrucker, angeschlossen an einen windows7-host
<jokrebel> brennabor: Was ist das für Anleitung die Du versuchst zu befolgen?
<brennabor> ohne readme-datei...
<vectory_> wie kann sich in der konsole ausgeben lassen, welche pakete ein, bzw all pakete empfehlen?
<brennabor> jokrebel: keine anleitung, ich gehe über  system-drucker vor
<brennabor> system-systemverwaltung-drucken
<brennabor> der drucker wird gefunden, der treiber nicht
<vectory_> wenn der drucker gefunden wird, ssollte dock alles in ordnung sein
<brennabor> ubuntu hat keinen treiber dafür
<brennabor> ich habe aber einen downgeloaded
<brennabor> und bekomme das nicht zusammen
<brennabor> soweit klar?
<te22> und was ist nun in der tar.gz datei drin?
<brennabor> mom, da ist eine .html anstelle einer readme, ich guck da mal
<te22> welches ubuntu und welcher drucker :) 
<brennabor> ubuntu letzte lts, samsung ml-1660
<brennabor> samsung schreibt, daß die installation automatisch läuft, falls vorher cups drauf ist, ich nehme aber an, daß die automat. installation für lokal (also usb) gilt und nicht fürs netzwerkdrucken
<brennabor> cups ist drauf, soviel weiß ich
<te22> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kann-treiber-nich-installieren/#post-2712500
<te22> http://liondgemheart.blogspot.com/2010/09/samsung-ml-1660-unter-linux-verwenden.html
<shetlandpony> te22's url: http://tinyurl.com/275hupv | whatever: Samsung ML-1660 und andere Samsung-Drucker unter Linux (Ubuntu, other Debian-based) verwenden
<te22> gern geschehen 
<brennabor> danke für den link, sieht kompliziert aus
<te22> nö nimm den zweiten link 
<te22> und es ist recht simpel 
<vectory_> bedeitet netzwerkdrucker, dass der windows pc laufen muss, um zu drucken?
<brennabor> ja
<te22> klaro
<brennabor> der drucker hat keine eigene nic
<te22> so feierabend :) 
<te22> tschööö
<brennabor> jo
<jokrebel> brennabor: Vielleicht ja auch das, da gibts auch was mit .deb-Paket was IMHO absolut zu bevorzugen ist. http://liondgemheart.blogspot.com/2010/09/samsung-ml-1660-unter-linux-verwenden.html
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/275hupv | whatever: Samsung ML-1660 und andere Samsung-Drucker unter Linux (Ubuntu, other Debian-based) verwenden
<brennabor> das war jetzt 5 mal derselbe link
<brennabor> nee, 5 mal derselbe inhalt mein ich
<brennabor> also ich versuchs mal, erstmal thx
<vectory_> wie kann sich in der konsole ausgeben lassen, welche pakete ein, bzw all pakete empfehlen?
<vectory_> +man
<jokrebel> … gern geschehn - und es war nur jeweils 2 mal 2 verschiedene selbe Links … und warum muss er dafür raus hier?
<vectory_> bei apt-cache dump ist die info leider nicht dabei. ich will nach einem paket suchen, das apt-get autoremove listet, obwohl ich nicht glaube, das ich was deinstalliert hab, das dieses paket benötigt bzw empfohlen hatte
<rumpe1> vectory_, vielleicht findest sich dazu was in den apt-logs?
<vectory_> ok
<sdx23> vectory_: "why" ist ganz nützlich in aptitude
<vectory_> hab noch nix mit aptitude gemacht
<vectory_> was passiert, wenn man ein paket(a) installiert, das ein paket(b) empfiehlt, das ein anderes bereits installiertes(c) benötigt und dann das erste (c) deinstalliert, wird dann 'apt-get autoremove'/rechnerhausmeister paket b zum entfernen vorschlagen?
<jokrebel> vectory_: Sollte normal so sein, dass wenn auch nur ein einziges irgendwelche anderen noch benötigt, dass das dann natürlich nicht deinstalliert wird - Sollte. Weiter Spekulationen bitte im OT-Kanal, danke.
<vectory_> jokrebel: ich meinte die tatsache das (a) es nur empfiehlt, nicht benötigt
<vectory_> aber gut
<argh> hoi
<argh> Ich hör meine Musik immer mit Totem Videoplayer, und früher wenn ich nen Album markiert habe und geöffnet habe, dann war die Playlist richtig drin, beginnend mit track 1 und endend mit track 15 oder so. aber nun is das immer durcheinander drin, weiß jemand was da zu tun is?
<vectory_> du meinst einen ordner?
<jokrebel> argh: <Vermutung> Im Playlist-Fenster in der Liste ganz oben in die Track-Reihe klicken, damit nicht mehr nach zB. Anfangsbuchstaben der Titel sondern wieder nach den "Track-Nrn" sortiert wird?
<argh> jokrebel, ich kann da nirgends raufklicken
<jokrebel> argh: Hm - vielleicht versehentlich Zufallsmodus aktiviert? Pulldownmenü - Bearbeiten?
<argh> auch nich
<jokrebel> argh: Sorry, dann fällt mir, da ich Totem nie nutze leider nicht weiter ein… (was nicht heißt dass nicht ein anderer die Lösung für Dich hat und Dir hoffentlich bald antwortet)
<argh> jokrebel, kennst du nen guten player ohne media center und so nen quatsch?
<vectory_> argh: in den ordner gehen, alles auswöhlen (strg+a) und am ersten ttel in den zozem tiehen
<vectory_> totem*
<vectory_> argh: vlc?
<argh> ach, so gehts
<argh> hat der vlc mittlerweile ne playlist?
<vectory_> ja, alladingsd in nem extra window
<dAnjou> argh: vlc is mal das ekligste, was man zum aktiven musikhören nehmen kann </senf>
<argh> find ich auch
<argh> hab vor paar jahren mal mit vlc so nen top 100 sampler geöffnet, also alle songs auf einma, dann hatt ich 100 vlc fenster -_-
<hangaround> nabend
<rumpe1> argh, killall :D
<rumpe1> oh.. ist ja garnicht offtopic hier o.O
<jokrebel> ach es geht nur um Musik? Warum nicht Amarok oder Rythmbox?
<dAnjou> weil amarok 4 stinkt
<hangaround> jedes mal wenn ich mein xubuntu neustarte, ist meine xorg.conf wieder weg (Treiber: proprietär ATI). lösung?
<dAnjou> sorry, wir sollten das echt nach nebenan verlegen
<jokrebel> jo
<CalebRip> Ich hab n Problem beim Start von Ubuntu. Wenn Grub kommen müsste, habe ich immer frequenzprobleme (CRT-Monitor). Da er nicht automatisch weiter bootet scheint was am argen zu sein.
<vectory_> argh: xmmp?
<hangaround> @CalebRip liveCD und Grub neu installieren?
<CalebRip> Jmd. ne Idee wie ich herausfinden könnte was falsch läuft? chroot-Umgebung hab ich schon
<hangaround> achso
<CalebRip> hangaround,  leider keine änderung.
<rumpe1> CalebRip, hmm... der bootloader selbst hat noch keinen zugriff auf die partitionen, um ein log zu erstellen, denk ich mal
<jokrebel> CalebRip: Kannst Du bitte "habe ich immer frequenzprobleme (CRT-Monitor)" präzisieren?
<CalebRip> Monitor meldet, dass er kein Signal findet. 
<CalebRip> Aber erst nachdem die Festplatten initialisiert sind und in nem Live-System stecke ich ja auch schon drin, weshalb ich Graka-Probs ausschließen würde.
<hangaround> würds dir was bringen wenn du ins system reinkommst? über ultimate-boot-disk oder so
<hangaround> ah moment du bist ja eh über chroot drin :D
<CalebRip> Jupp ^^
<jokrebel> CalebRip: Nur zur sicherheit: Mit Installation (welcher Version eigentlich?) ist schon nach Grub Monitor "out of range". Mit LiveCD geht es aber?
<beaver74> CalebRip> würde versuchen über die GRUB-Parameter 'noplymouth' und/oder 'vga' dem entgegenzuwirken.. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/booten
<CalebRip> Jupp mit 11.04. Im Live-System bin ich aber nur in nem nicht grafischen Modus.
<jokrebel> CalebRip: Also bootet auch die LIveCD nicht korrekt ins X?
<CalebRip> beaver74, danke dann gucke ich da mal. Ich wollte die Parameter für den Loadscreen mal rausnehmen.. vlt. läd grub ja nur durch und der bootloader ist das problem.
<CalebRip> jokrebel: Meine Live-CD ist nur defekt..  zur chroot reicht sie aber :-)
<jokrebel> CalebRip: Und von der hast Du installiert?
<CalebRip> jokrebel: Nein, das hatte ich vor einigen Monaten (das system lief also schonmal).. der USB-Stick exestiert nicht mehr ^^
<hangaround> Also nochmal :) Ich muss nach jedem Neustart die xorg.conf neu konfigurieren. die wird immer überschrieben. tipps, suchbegriffe?
<hangaround> bei abmelden -> anmelden wird sie nicht überschrieben sondern nur der x neugestartet
<hangaround> xorg.conf : http://pastebin.com/jHU8XszT
<taleon> hi :-)
<hangaround> hi
<jokrebel> hangaround: eigentlich wird die xorg.conf schon seit längerem nur noch in Ausnahmefällen benötigt. Brauchst Du die wirklich? Was hast Du für Grafikkarte? Wer überschreit die mit was für werten und warum?
<hangaround> graka: Ati Radeon hd 6*** (genaue bezeichnung müsste ich nachschaun)
<Homer2> Guten abend
<Homer2> ich bräuchte mal hilfe
<CalebRip> Ich glaube ich habe es bei mir gefuden... der Ordner /boot/default exestier bei mir überhaupt nicht mehr.
<hangaround> ich werd jetzt mal schnell neustarten und dann die überschriebene datei nochmal posten
<hangaround> bis gleich
<Homer2> habe ein programm via apt-get installiert und will es nun ausführen und es sagt trotzdem is currently not installed
<Homer2> kann mir wer helfen?
<sdx23> Homer2: _welches_ Programm? Welche Ubuntu-Version?
<hangaround> jetz hakts aber
<CalebRip> Die /boot/default/grub.cfg konnte ich wieder herstellen und /boot/default/grub kann ich einfach manuell schreiben, aber gibt es da noch mehr dateien?
<hangaround> jetzt funktionierts -.-
<Homer2> photorec aus dem packet testdisk, backtrack 5 is glaub ubuntu 10,04
<jokrebel> ATI-Karten laufen IIRC auch ohne xorg.conf mit dem aktuellen Ubuntu (10.4LTS oder höher) recht zuverlassig. Kennst Du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI schon?
<T4b> In einer Anleitung, wie man sich einen eigenen DDNS Server mit bind einrichtet, soll ich mit "dnskeygen" einen Schlüssel generieren.
<T4b> Sieht aber so aus, als ob es den Befehl zwar in Dapper noch gibt, aber im von mir verwendeten Lucid nicht. Wie erreiche ich mit für Lucid verfügbaren Programmen das selbe, was dieses Programm tun würde?
<jokrebel> hangaround: Siehe oben
<hangaround> nein kannte ich nicht
<Homer2>  sdx23 haste oben gelesen?
<jokrebel> ,grub2? CalebRip
<shetlandpony> CalebRip: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<tobago> kann mir jemand, der auch vim 7.3 auf seinem ubuntu hat, einen gefallen tun und in einem file einige yanken, das file schliessen, ein anderes file öffnen, dort die lines pasten und mir sagen, ob es geklappt hat?
<hangaround> aber ich brauch den proprietären treiber wegen dualmonitor unterstützung
<sdx23> Homer2: a) bitte keine Farbe und b) fragst du am besten im Backtrack-Channel.
<hangaround> der läuft auch wunderbar
<hangaround> wenn er läuft :)
<hangaround> @CalebRip sicher doch einfach die grub.cfg, installier grub neu und ersetz die .cfg (falls notwendig)
<Homer2> sdx23: ok sry, gibts den auch hier aufm irc?
<sdx23> Homer2: Das wird ihn finden, falls hier auf freenode: /msg alis list *backtrack*
<jokrebel> hangaround: Lies doch bitte erst mal den ATI-Link aus dem Wiki (mit Unterlinks!) komplett durch … was Du in dieser kurzen Zeit niemals getan haben kannst…
<Homer2> danke
<jokrebel> hangaround: grub.cfg manipulieren ist keine gute Idee. Nach dem nächsten Kernelupdate ist das alles wieder weg IIRC. Ließ Dich bitte auch im Wiki in Grub2 ein.
<hangaround> jokrebel brachte mich jetzt zwar bei meinem (anscheinend von selbst gelösten) problem nicht weiter, aber danke 
<hangaround> du sagtest xorg.conf wird kaum noch "benutzt"?
<dc5ala> tobago, funtkioniert hier
<hangaround> laut wiki wird die ganze (manuelle) config hier gemacht
<LupusE> hi
<jokrebel> hangaround: Für manche speziellen Sachen (wozu teilweise auch Dual-Monitor zählt) braucht man sie tatsich manchmal noch, aber da fragst Du besser andere, da ich mit 2 Monitoren keinerlei Erfahrung habe.
<tobago> dc5ala: hast du irgendwas am vim konfiguriert, damit es funzt?
<hangaround> jokrebel wo wird das zeug sonst gespeichert?
<dc5ala> tobago, nö, kann es aber mal mit ner leeren .vimrc nochmal probieren, hab da einiges drinne
<sdx23> hangaround: normalerweise braucht man sie nicht. Nur, wenn man spezielle Optionen setzt. Es gab' zwischenzeitliche hal, welches *.fdi-Dateien auswertete.
<tobago> dc5ala: ich frag zur sicherheit nochmal nach: du hast vim 7.3?
<dc5ala> tobago, ja habe ich, mit ner leeren .vimrc geht das auch, der speichert sich das in der .viminfo, schau mal, ob der die bei dir angelegt hat
<hangaround> kk, danke nochmal
<tobago> dc5ala: aaaaargh. die .viminfo war default auf root gesetzt.
<tobago> dc5ala: hab sie jetzt auf mich chowned und nun geht es. danke für den hinweis!
<dc5ala> tobago: :)
<fist> hey, kennt jmd ein videobearbeitungsprogramm, dass das aufhellen von videos besonders gut kann? benötige nur diese eine funktion
<jokrebel> ,away? hangaround_afk
<shetlandpony> hangaround_afk: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<fist> vll kann auch einfach jmd eins aus dieser liste empfehlen: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_video_editing_software
<fist> damit ich nicht alles mal durchprobieren muss
<hangaround> kk
<dc5ala> fist, du kannst es mal mit avidemux2_gtk probieren, dort kannst filter einstellen
<dc5ala> fist, hab den grad mal gestartet, unter menu Video -> Filter kannst unter Farben den Kontrast-Filter hinzufügen und dort Helligkeit und Kontrast einstellen
<fist> dc5ala: okay werde es gleich ausprobieren
<jokrebel> fist: Und hier ist Support eigentlich. Empfehlungen und Beratungen wegen für und wieder bestimmer Programme bitte im Offtopic-Channel plazieren, danke.
<flo1> guten abend, ich habe mit latex ein pdf erstellt. die rahmen werden jeweils 2 mm zu groß ausgedruckt. wie kann ich herausfinden, ob es am druckertreiber oder daran liegt, wie latex das pdf erstellt?
<flo1> 2mm zu groß heißt: 2mm zu breit und zu lang.
<Keba> flo1: bitte sag deinem client er solle utf8 nutzen
<Keba> flo1: wie merkst du, dass es zu breit ist? also verglichen mit welchem standard?
<flo1> ein rechteck aus libreoffice draw wird etwas zu klein gedruckt.
<flo1> Keba, was ist mein client?
<Keba> das programm, mit dem du im irc bist
<jokrebel> flo1: Wenn Du das PDF mit (am besten verschiedenen) PDF-Anzeigeprogrammen öffnest kannst Du das doch auch selber feststellen, oder?
<Keba> gib mal den latex-code, obs am druckertreiber liegt kannste mit evince und co feststellen
<jokrebel> Keba: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pdf
<flo1> Keba, sorry, ich weiß nicht wie ich xchat auf utf8 umstelle.
<Keba> ^- flo1
<Keba> flo1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xchat#Auf-UTF-8-umstellen
<Der_Held> haha de-facto sicher.....
<flo1> mein latex code ist jetzt unter http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402227/ einsehbar.
<flo1> ich gebe die maße an, drucke aus, messe: 2 mm zu groß.
<flo2> ok, da bin ich wieder. flo1 --> flo2
<vankooch> Hallo allezusammen
<jokrebel> flo2: Vielleicht plazierst Du das besser in #latex oder #latex-de. Andernfalls bitte erst mal überprüfen, ob PDF allgemein und aus verschiedenen PDF-Programmen heraus _auch_ falsch gedruckt werden.
<flo2> jokrebel, bin dabei...
<vankooch> Ich habe seit ein paar tagen ein problem beim bauen eines deb packetes…..also eigendlich funktioniert alles gut, bau, installieren (dpkg und apt-get über reprepro)… aber wenn ich eine mkdir statement in der rules datei oder in der postinst datei hinzufüge dann geht apt-get insatlltion nicht mehr apt-get sagt mir immer size missmatch…. aber dpks ghet ohne problme…. kann mir da jemand weiter helfen? Dnake
<flo2> jokrebel, also, epdfview (Pdf-Betrachter) druckt es auch zu groß aus.
<jokrebel> vankooch: Ohne ne Ahnung zu haben aber nach lesen deiner Sätze kann ich mir das nicht verkneifen. Hast vielleicht irgendwo ein parr Wechstaben verbuchselt. <gdr>
<vankooch> ja dass kann gut sein
<jokrebel> flo2: Nicht "es" - auch andere PDFs die _nicht_ daraus entsammen.
<sdx23> vankooch: Paketlisten geupdatet? Cache geleert?
<vankooch> sdx23: jja alles versucht
<flo2> jokrebel, ja, ich hatte nicht genau gelesen ;-( bin weiter dabei... 
<vankooch> apt-get update / clean / ...
<vankooch> Wenn ich mir die angaben in der .changes file anschaue dann stimmen die alle mit den größen der files überein
<vankooch> also die angaben in der changes file
<vankooch> das ist eine neuer
<vankooch> neues deb…also nur ein eintrag in changelog
<vankooch> Ich frage mich ob es an apt-get liegt oder am repo oder am deb….
<jokrebel> ,enter? vankooch Von was Du sprichst weiß ich immer noch nicht.
<shetlandpony> vankooch Von was Du sprichst weiss ich immer noch nicht.: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<jokrebel> .oO( aber vielleicht kenn ich mich da ja auch nur nicht aus oder er ist im falschen Channel )
<Gharim> 7quit
<micha_> Hallo, hier ist David, David ist 10 Jahre alt und lehrnt gerade Ubuntu kennen. Jetzt zeig ich ihm, wie man im Chat Hilfe bekommt und anderen Leuten helfen kann.
<flo2> jokrebel, ein rechteck in einer pdf-datei, die ich mit libreoffice draw erstellt habe, wird in evince, epdfview und acrobat reader 0,5 bis 1 mm zu klein ausgedruckt.
<ole_oz6oh> Alle hier. Kennt jeman etwas zu python und wie man portcall 0378  magst?
<jokrebel> micha_: OK - Super! Habt Ihr ein Ubuntu-Problem, dann seid Ihr hier richtig. Erzählt einfach los.
<flo2> ich denke, es könnte am druckertreiber liegen oder an dem programm, das die pdfs erstellt.
<ole_oz6oh> Auf #python kanal bebomme ich nicht bescheid
<micha_> nein, ich wollte ihm nur mal so zeigen, was es so gibt und was geht. Und vor allem, dass es sehr gute Alternativen zu Windoof und Mac gibt. Danke!
<jokrebel> flo2: Null-Komma-Fünf Millimeter zu klein? Bist Du Setzer? Dann nimm vielleicht Profi-Hard und -Software.
<flo2> jokrebel, nee nee, ich will nur klingelschilder drucken. und bin perfektionistisch veranlagt :)
<jokrebel> micha_: Ok. Dann aber bitte weitere Gespräche eher in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. Dieser Kanal ist ausschließlich für Probleme und Hilfestellungen gedacht. Danke.
<T4b> jokrebel:  Nennt sich das immer noch Setzer?
 * T4b ist erstaunt.
<micha_> ok, tschüßi und danke nochmal
<jokrebel> flo2: Dann mach die Vorlage einfach 2mm kleiner ;-)
 * jokrebel ist altbacken.
<flo2> jokrebel, gute idee! da habe ich den wald vor lauter bäumen nicht gesehen. danke! :-)
<jokrebel> flo2: Gerne 
<flo2> T4b, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setzer und http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schriftsetzer -- in diesem Beruf wird wohl niemand mehr ausgebildet :(  Über LaTeX habe ich mich ein bisschen mit Schriftsatz beschäftigt, das ist echt spannend.  "Guter Schriftsatz" -- falls es so etwas gibt -- wird wohl mehr oder weniger als unökonomisch betrachtet, Seiten werden vollgequetscht mit Text, den man mit weniger Text pro Seite leichter lesen k
<flo2> önnte -- aber das gehört eher ins Off-Topic
<T4b> flo2:  Stimmt. Und in dem Beruf wird nicht nur niemand mehr ausgebildet, sondern mein Vater hat sich schon vor vielen Jahren einen andere Beruf suchen müssen, weil keine Schriftsetzer mehr gebraucht wurden.
<jokrebel> ,OT? T4b flo2
<shetlandpony> T4b flo2: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<T4b> jokrebel:  Ja, ich weiss, das "Stimmt" war auf "Off-Topic" bezogen, ich schreibe hier jetzt nichts mehr dazu.
<jokrebel> bitte ja - danke.
<flo2> tschüss, schönen abend!
<jokrebel> gn8
<PolitikerNEU> Hmm - wieso kann man im aktuellen Firefox (11.04 Ubuntu) nicht mehr alle geöffneten Seiten als bookmarks speichern - bzw.: geht das noch irgendwie?
<guntbert> da war einer wohl eher ungeduldig :)
<fk86> hallo
<fk86> darf ich euch mal mit meinem kleinen unbuntu problem nerven?
<bekks> ,frag? fk86 
<shetlandpony> fk86: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<fk86> also ich hab mir auf meinem asus laptop (m50vn) ubuntu 11.04 installiert. und mein touchpad lässt sich nicht per fn+f9 ab- und anschalten. weiß jemand rat?
<dreamon__> Local desktop remote, was könnt ihr empfehlen? vino versagt gerade gnadenlos
<bekks> nxclient/nxserver.
<dreamon__> Ist der in den Paketquellen?
<guntbert> fk86: du solltest es über "system/preferences/touchpad" (keine Ahnung wie das auf deutsch heisst) ein/ausschalten können, was den key betrifft, kann ich leider nix sagen
<bekks> dreamon__: Wahrscheinlich nicht.
<Fuchs> den key kann man auf ein simples Skript binden, gegeben, dass das Touchpad korrekt als solches erkannt wird
<dreamon__> bekks, Ok, danke
<Fuchs> wir hatten die Tage schon jemand mit so einem Asus, wo es als Maus erkannt worden ist. 
<fk86> guntbert: ja danke darüber geht es. es geht auch übers terminal. hab auch schon alles mögliche aus dem netz probiert, aber diese eine kombi krieg ich nicht zum laufen
<fk86> fuchs: ja das mit maus hab ich auch gelesen. bei wird alles richtig erkannt
<Fuchs> synclient auf die Taste binden
<Fuchs> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Gentoo_2007.0_on_a_ThinkPad_R61#TouchPad
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/363y27k | Installing Gentoo 2007.0 on a ThinkPad R61 - ThinkWiki
<Fuchs> fuer den Button: schau mit `xev` nach, ob Fn+F9 schon etwas gescheites produziert, wenn ja: direkt als Tastenkuerzel setzen. Wenn nein: 
<Fuchs> ,xmodmap? fk86 
<shetlandpony> fk86, Xmodmap ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xmodmap - Weitere Infos im query ...
<dreamon__> bekks, Sind das 2 seperate Pakete, 1xclient und 1xserver oder ist das in der Edition beides?
<fk86> okay danke fuchs. ich muss das jetzt erstmal kurz versuchen zu verstehen und dann probieren :D
<bekks> dreamon__: Das sind drei Pakete, die man braucht :)
<Fuchs> sonst einfach Rueckfragen
<bekks> dreamon__: http://www.nomachine.com/download.php
<dreamon__> bekks, Ok und welche genau sind das?
<bekks> dreamon__: Steht doch da :) nxclient, nxnode, nxserver
<dreamon__> bekks, und was macht node?
<bekks> Sorgt für die Kommunikation von server und client.
<fk86> okay xev hab ich. es passiert auch was wenn ich fn+f9 drück. aber was davon ist jetzt für mich wichtig?
<Fuchs> pack es fuer mich in einen pastebin
<fk86> sorry :( in einen was?
<Fuchs> ,paste? fk86 
<shetlandpony> fk86: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Fuchs> so eins
<dreamon__> wo ist der nxdode versteckt?
<bekks> dreamon__: hast du ein 32 oder ein 64bit System?
<dreamon__> 32
<Fuchs> warum auch immer man zu so einer Androidtastatur so eine schoene "design" Uhr haben will ...
<bekks> dreamon__: http://www.nomachine.com/download-package.php?Prod_Id=3501
<bekks> dreamon__: Nimm alle drei Pakete von dort. :)
<fk86> fuchs: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/463843/
<fk86> richtig so?
<Fuchs> XF86Tools << ist eine Taste drauf gebunden
<Fuchs> ergo nimmst Du das Skript, das ich da oben gepostet habe, entfernst die zwei Zeilen mit echo, speicherst es ab unter einem gescheiten Namen, machst es ausfuehrbar (chmod +x dateiname) und packst es nach $PATH  (sudo cp dateiname /usr/local/bin) 
<Fuchs> anschliessend gehst Du in die Gnome (oder was auch immer Du verwendest) Tastenkuerzeleinstellungen und machst Dir eins auf FN+F9, welches dieses Skript ausfuehrt
<Fuchs> Problem behoben 
<dreamon__> bekks, ok, Danke. sollte ich den node auf server oder auf client installieren oder beides?
<fk86> okay danke fuchs. ich teste es mal
<bekks> dreamon__: Ich installiere immer alle drei Pakete auf jedem Rechner :)
<dreamon__> bekks, Ok, das kapier selbst ich ;)
<fk86> das mit diesem synclient raff ich noch nciht ganz. 
<fk86> ich hab das ja installiert
<fk86> also laut software center
<fk86> wie starte ich das?
<Fuchs> ist ein Terminalprogramm, mit dem Befehl synclient. Du willst und musst es aber nicht starten
<fk86> brauch ich es nicht für dein skript?
<Fuchs> Du willst den Inhalt, den ich verlinkt habe, in eine Textdatei packen (ohne die echo zeilen), die Textdatei speichern, ausfuehrbar machen, nach /usr/local/bin kopieren und gut
<Fuchs> doch
<Fuchs> aber Du hast es ja
<dreamon__> bekks, Es gibt doch bestimmt eine möglichkeit alle 3Paket auf einmal zu installieren. ?
<Fuchs> wo ist das Problem? 
<fk86> sorry hab das ganze nicht ganz so verstanden
<Fuchs> also
<bekks> dreamon__: Ja, mit dpkg -i 1.deb 2.deb 3.deb :) Aber nicht umsonst ist auf der Downloadseite ja auch eine Installationsanleitung abgedruckt :)
<guntbert> fk86: in dem skript wird das programm aufgerufen - es muss nur da sein :)
<Fuchs> 1) Mach einen Texteditor auf.  2) Kopier den Inhalt von dem zweiten Codeblock hier http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Gentoo_2007.0_on_a_ThinkPad_R61#TouchPad  in den Texteditor, entferne die zwei Zeilen, die mit echo beginnen
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/363y27k | Installing Gentoo 2007.0 on a ThinkPad R61 - ThinkWiki
<Fuchs> 3) mach ein Terminal auf und  ein  chmod +x auf die Datei, die Du soeben gespeichert hast mit dem Texteditor. Dann kopier sie mit   sudo cp dateiname /usr/local/bin/ nach /usr/local/bin 
<Fuchs> 4) von da an kannst Du sie durch Eingabe des Dateinamens ausfuehren. Die schaltet zwischen Touchpad ein und Touchpad aus um, bei jedem Aufruf
<Fuchs> 5) als letztes bindest Du eine beliebige Taste, bevorzugt FN+F9, auf genau diesen Befehl. Das geht ueber die Tastenkuerzeleinstellungen von der von Dir verwendeten Umgebung, vermutlich Gnome. 
<Fuchs> 6) Du bist gluecklich
<dreamon__> bekks, Diese 16:9 Bildschirme blenden immer das wesentliche aus ;)
<dAnjou> wow, nur 6 schritte zum glücklich sein o.O
<fk86> welche sind denn die von dir erwähnten delay zeiten in dem script?
<Fuchs> delayzeiten? 
<fk86> nein schon gut
<fk86> sorry fuchs
<BenLue> nabend
<fk86> bin zu blöd gewesen
<BenLue> Weis kann mir jmd sagen wie ich nen Screenshot von mein Desktop machen kann ?
<BenLue> strg + Druck funzt nidd
<Fuchs> BenLue: im Normalfall mit der PrtSc Taste, welche Umgebung? 
<Fuchs> Wie kommst Du auf Strg? 
<Fuchs> ,screenshot? BenLue 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss nichts ueber screenshot, ich assoziiere aber 3D-Desktop und Firefox Darstellung_verbessern damit
<Fuchs> *seufz*
<BenLue> Fuchs ja
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bildschirmfotos  << da
<k1l> einfach nur druck
<Fuchs> fuer die meisten Umgebungen, inkl. wie und warum und wo. 
<BenLue> Fuchs, danke dir
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<dreamon__> bekks, Was meint er mit : The NXClient serup procedure detected that your IPP CUPS printing backend doesnt allow printing form the NX Session. 
<Fuchs> dreamon__: dass Du das ignorierst, wenn Du nicht Ferndrucken willst
<fk86> fuchs: sorry das ich nochmal stör, aber ich versteh nicht wie das mit dem chmod geht. hab die besagte textdatei auf meiner arbeitsfläche gespeichert und terminal auf. und was nun?
<dreamon__> Fuchs, Das ist klar. Inwiefern Ferndrucken. Kannst du das anhand eines kleinen Beispiels erklären. Sitzte ja im Prinzip am Server. Und wenn ich da was drucke bekomm ich den ausdruck auf den Clienten Drucker gedruckt?
<Fuchs> fk86: bewegst Du Dich mit cd in das Verzeichnis, wo die Datei liegt. z.B. cd Desktop 
<Fuchs> fk86: anschliessend    chmod +x dateiname  
<fk86> ja okay hab ich
<Fuchs> anschliessend   sudo cp dateiname /usr/local/bin 
<Fuchs> anschliessend tippst du mal ausschliesslich den Dateinamen ins Terminal und drueckst enter. Sollte dann besagtes Skript ausfuehren und somit das Touchpad umschalten. Wenn das funktioniert wie gehofft: mach ein Tastenkuerzel auf diesen Befehl (Dateinamen) 
<Fuchs> deswegen solltest Du Dir einen sinnvollen Dateinamen ueberlegen
<fk86> der dateityp ist jetzt shell script ist das richtig?
<Fuchs> das klingt vernuenftig 
<Fuchs> wobei das egal ist
<fk86> hahaha
<fk86> danke fuchs :)
<fk86> du bist so gut
<fk86> es geht
<fk86> :D
<Fuchs> freut mich 
<fk86> wenn wir schon mal dabei sind, ich hab ähnliches problem mit dem lichtsensor. ich muss den immer manuel anschalten. kann ich da auch so ein skript basteln?
<Fuchs> wenn Du mir sagst wie der Befehl dazu lautet: sicher
<Fuchs> nicht, dass ich nun wuesste was genau Du unter einem Lichtsensor verstehst
<fk86> also mein laptop hat so einen sensor der der helligkeit erkennt und dementsprechend die display helligkeit regelt. find den sehr praktisch
<fk86> und die datei indem der status von dem sensor gespeichert ist heißt ls_switch. die datei enthält standart nur eine 0. um den sensor zu aktivieren muss ich dort unter root eine 1 eintragen und schon geht der sensor. aber wenn ich neu starte ist er halt wieder aus. unter windows konnte man das mit fn+a an- und ausschalten. das hätte ich gerne wieder so
<Fuchs> das ist trivial 
<Fuchs> zumindest fast
<Fuchs> das mit dem root zum reinschreibne ist etwas doof. Da gibt es mehrere unschoene Moeglichkeiten
<Fuchs> Moeglichkeit 1: Du erstellst einen Befehl dafuer, und setzt den in der sudoers als NOPASSWD
<dreamon__> bekks, Muß ich nxnode händisch ausführen? Ist das alles über die bash zu starten. weil ich finde keine einträge unter Anwendungen
<Fuchs> ,sudo? fk86 
<shetlandpony> fk86: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<Fuchs> Moeglichkeit 2): Du nutzt die /etc/rc.local  (die beim Boot als root ausgefuehrt wird) und setzt mit chmod die Rechte auf diese Datei neu 
<Fuchs> das Skript selber ist trivial. Nimm das touchpadskript von oben und pass den Teil mit dem Setzen der Variablen an, in dem `` einfach ein cat auf die Datei
<bekks> dreamon__: Du musst eigentlich nur den nxserver starten, und dann den client. Alles andere passiert automatisch.
<Fuchs> dann wieder ein switch/case statement, und ein  echo 1 > datei im Fall 2), ein  sudo <befehl> im Fall 1) 
<fk86> ja also ich hab sonst mit sudo im terminal nautilus gestartet und da dann die 1 rein geschrieben. und das müsste doch auch als script gehen bei fn+a?
<Fuchs> aarg :( 
<Fuchs> ja, das geht via script
<dreamon__> bekks, welchen Parameter  muß ich noch mitübergeben.. --start ? 
<bekks> dreamon__: /etc/init.d/nxserver start
<Fuchs> Problem: wenn Du das einfach so machst, dann musst Du das Passwort eingeben, und das wirst Du ja wohl nicht wollen 
<fk86> oder auch anders? ich hab keine ahnung was es da für möglichkeiten gibt
<Fuchs> fk86: ergo: entweder Du aenderst die Berechtigungen auf diese Datei, oder Du verwendest NOPASSWD 
<Fuchs> fk86: die zwei, die ich oben beschrieben habe
<fk86> ich will halt nicht jedes mal die 1 dort manuel eingeben müssen
<Fuchs> ...
<Fuchs> musst Du nicht. Noch mal: beide obige Loesungen funktionieren
<Fuchs> entweder Du machst Dich daran, die umzusetzen und rueckzufragen wenn Du irgendwo feststeckst
<Fuchs> oder Du schreibst hier noch ein paar Minuten weiter was Du gerne haettest. In dem Fall klink ich mich aber aus, meine Zeit ist zu wertvoll um noch zu diskutieren wenn es eine saubere Loesung gibt
<prince_freeza> yo
<fk86> was ich will? also ich will das dieser sensor mit der tastenkombi fn+a ein- oder ausgeschalten wird
<fk86> sorry aber ich raff deine beiden methoden oben nicht
<Fuchs> gut, dann sag das. Dann sagst Du noch welchen Teil davon nicht, dann schauen wir da weiter
<Fuchs> was Du willst habe ich naemlich vor ca. 10 Minuten schon begriffen 
<fk86> okay. also ich versteh nicht wie ich so einen befehl erstellen soll. mit dem editor?
<Fuchs> http://pastebin.com/6fefgdz8  << pack das in einen Editor, ersetze /proc/irgendwo/deinetolledatei mit der echten Datei 
<Fuchs> speichere es ab, mach es ausfuehrbar, pack es nach /usr/local/bin
<Fuchs> dann aendere mit chmod die Rechte von besagter Datei, z.B. chmod 0666 /proc/irgendwo/deinetolledatei 
<Fuchs> probier aus ob es tut was es soll. Wenn ja: packe besagten chmod Befehl mit einem Texteditor in die /etc/rc.local, wie in 
<Fuchs> ,autostart? fk86 
<shetlandpony> fk86, autostart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<Fuchs> beschrieben
<Fuchs> und beachte, dass Du damit absolut allen und jedem die Rechte gegeben hast, an der Datei zu fummeln. Wenn Dir dieser Gedanke missfaellt, dann muessten wir die andere Loesung nehmen
<Fuchs> oder mit Gruppenrechten arbeiten
<dreamon__> bekks, UPS. Was hast du da angestellt. Jetzt sitz ich 2mal unterschiedlich eingeloggt an der Kiste.. lustig. Sehr interessant
<dreamon__> dreamon__, Kann ich damit auch einfach den Desktop den ich am Server habe direkt freigeben, so das ich das gleiche sehe wie auf dem Serverbildschirm
<dreamon__> bekks, Spiele gerade einen Film ab.. bild kommt am clienten an.. aber der ton läuft auf dem Server.. ;)
<dreamon__> bekks, Aber Affengeil
<fk86> fuchs: irgendwie klappt das nicht. ich hab jetzt alles so gemacht wie erstens bei der anderen datei. und wenn ich jetzt chmod 0666 mach kommt die meldung das er die datei nicht findet. 
<fk86> in dem script musste ich den pfad erst nach /proc/ ändern? oder das /proc/ auch schon weg machen? 
<BenLue> Gibt es hier auch support fuer v 11.04 ?
<Fuchs> fk86: setz dan den kompletten Pfad zu der Datei rein, proc war geraten, kann auch sys sein
<Fuchs> oder was komplett anderes
<fk86> achso okay. sorry da war ich wieder zu blöd
<BuZZ-T> BenLue: ist die aktuelle Version, also ja
<BuZZ-T> ,frag? BenLue 
<shetlandpony> BenLue: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<BenLue> Wenn ja, möchte nen Foto in Persoenliche Angaben von User speichern. Wenn ich das Foto auswaehle und auf schliessen gehe wird es aber nicht gespeichert
<BenLue> Da steht nix mit uebernehmen etc
<BuZZ-T> ne, übernehmen oder ähnliches braucht man auch nicht, hab ich grad geschaut
<BenLue> Ja aber wenn ichs erneut oeffne dann ist das Foto wech )o;
<BuZZ-T> du gehst rechts oben in der Leiste auf "About me" bzw. wie das auch deutsch heißtt?
<BenLue> Bin ich
<BenLue> Dann auf das Feld klicken select Foto
<BuZZ-T> ist das ein eigenes? Hast du es auch schon mit den vorhandenen versucht?
<BuZZ-T> vielleicht passt die Größe oder das Format nicht, ist aber nur geraten
<BenLue> Dann waehle ich nen foto aus /home/ben/Bilder/images.png
<dreamon__> bekks, noch da?
<BenLue> Foto ist dann drinn und dann auf Close - Schließen
<BenLue> Done ?
<BuZZ-T> BenLue: versuch mal zwecks Spaß eins unter /usr/share/pixmaps/faces , was du beim öffnen siehst
<BuZZ-T> BenLue: ja, mehr ist es eigentlich nicht :)(
<BuZZ-T> :)
<BenLue> Uebernimmt er mir auch nidd 
<BenLue> Ich hab nebenbei noch Updates gezogen und starte mal neu
<BenLue> Mal gucken wies dann laeuft ...
<BuZZ-T> versuch's
<fk86> okay fuchs. bis jetzt hat alles geklappt. ich kann es im terminal über das erstellte script ein und ausschalten. aber ich kann keine tastenkombi einfügen. es schein fn+a gibt keine ausgabe oder wie auch immer. was kann ich da tun?
<Fuchs> nichts
<Fuchs> nimm Win+A 
<fk86> okay
<sdx23> fk86: mit Glück bekommst du aus fn+a ein acpi-Event, das könnte man weiterverwenden.
<BenLue> BuZZ-T: Funzt leider nicht
<BenLue> Adressdaten hat er auch nidd gespeichert
<BuZZ-T> ah, also ist da irgendwas schreibgeschützt. Ich wollte grad fragen ob er andere Felder speichert
<BenLue> Mit der std Install ?
<BuZZ-T> nein, standardmäßig nicht. Ist das ein frisch aufgesetztes Ubuntu?
<BenLue> Ja auf mein Netbook
<fk86> sdx23: wie soll das gehen?
<fk86> also daraus ein acpi machen?
<sdx23> fk86: apci_listen # und damit sehen, ob es eines erzeugt.
<fk86> hotkey ATKD 0000007a 00000005
<fk86> kommt dann
<fk86> ist das eins?
<sdx23> fk86: von "daraus eines machen" sagte ich nichts. Entweder es erzeugt eines, weil das Notebook so beschaffen ist, oder nicht.
<sdx23> Ja, wenn was kommt, erzeugt es eines. 
<fk86> und wie verbinde ich das jetzt mit dem script?
<sdx23> fk86: Sieh in /etc/acpi # dort ist der ganze Kram definiert
<sdx23> Es gibt ein actions-Verzeichnis und ein events-Verzeichnis
<sdx23> In ersterem sind Skripte, die ausgeführt werden, in letzterem Definitionen, welches Skript bei welchem Event genutzt werden soll.
<BenLue> omg wo finde ich denn die Console in Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<sdx23> BenLue: im Zweifelsfalle: Alt-F2 -> gnome-terminal
<fk86> sdx23: also soll ich die datei jetzt dort rein kopieren? oder da lassen wo sie jetzt ist(/usr/local/bin)? 
<sdx23> fk86: moment, ich google für dich eine schöne Beschreibung, wie man acpi-Skripte/Events verwendet, wenn du das nicht selbst machen willst.
<sdx23> oh, scheint überflüssig zu sein: "In the past, some these events were handled in hald-addon-acpi and acpi-support, but these are deprecated. All ACPI events should become proper input events in the kernel nowadays." 
<sdx23> Demnach hättest du was falsch gemacht beim Nachsehen, ob die Tastenkombination möglich ist.
<Fuchs> "should" 
<Fuchs> es ist definitiv nicht so 
<Fuchs> und acpi events an Skripte zu binden ist relativ murksig, ich wuerde immer noch Win+A empfehlen. Wenn es _wirklich_ sein muss: ist ein Einzeiler. 
<sdx23> Sehr gut, dann kannst du ihm ja weiterhelfen :)
<Fuchs> nein, das tu ich mir heute sicher nicht an
<sdx23> fk86: Naja, so auf die Schnelle hab ich nichts gefunden, was das schön erklärt, suchen kannst du nach acpi, hotkey, event oder so.
<sdx23> fk86: Oder aber du siehst dir, wie ich anfangs schon vorgeschlagen habe, einfach mal ein paar Dateien in /etc/acpi an, die sind eigentlich selbsterklärend.
<sdx23> Oder du gehst nach Fuchs und nimmst in Kauf, dass es dann eben nicht der Beschriftung der Tastatur entspricht.
<BenLue> nochmals zum Benutzer Foto kann das viell. daran liegen weil ich ohne pw Ubuntu starten kann bzw eingestellt habe ?
<fk86> so
<fk86> es hat mit acpi geklappt
<fk86> danke an fuchs und an sdx23
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<fk86> ich hätte noch ein problem, aber ich glaub das würde eure nerven heute zu sehr strapazieren ;)
<BenLue> ^^
<Fuchs> versuchs halt
<Fuchs> morgen bin ich fast den ganzen Tag weg
<fk86> mein laptop hat ein dualmode touchpad. also man kann eigentlich oben rehcts tippen und dann leuchtet das ding und man hat so mediaplayer bedienung und so was. aber unter ubuntu geht das nicht
<Fuchs> damit wirst Du mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit leben muessen
<fk86> ich hatte dort auch schon mal wegen acpi events geguckt aber da kommt nix. ist halt wie ein normales touchpad. dann hatte ich die idee unter wine den dafür vorgesehenen treiber laufen zu lassen, aber der startet nicht
<Fuchs> die Idee scheint Dir logisch, aber ich garantiere Dir, dass die nie gehen wird
<Fuchs> Wine und Treiber -> nein. 
<fk86> schade :( weil alles was google zu dem thema ausspuckt klappt nicht
<sdx23> fk86: Normale Tastenkombinationen sind im Zweifelsfalle sowieso schöner.
<k1l> fk86: wenn der hersteller da freiwillig nichts anbietet treibermässig wirst du jemanden finden müssen der das da selbst hinfummelt. und die meisten die da fummeln können haben keine leuchtenden media touchpads.
<fk86> ja stimmt schon. fand bei der ganzen sache die option mit der lautstärke regelung bei filmen ganz cool
<fk86> aber naja
<fk86> man kann ja nicht alles haben
<k1l> strg +  und strg - 
<fk86> kann mir vielleicht noch mal jemand den link von vorhin für die autostart geschichte schicken?
<Fuchs> ,autostart? fk86 
<shetlandpony> fk86, autostart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<fk86> genau :) danke dir ;)
<k1l> ,wiki? fk86 hier kannst du auch einfach mal direkt nen blick reinwerfen
<shetlandpony> fk86 hier kannst du auch einfach mal direkt nen blick reinwerfen, wiki ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Startseite
<fk86> okay danke shetlandpony. aber ich denke das ich jetzt mit meinem system zufrieden bin :) 
<fk86> danke nochmal für die hilfe
<Fuchs> ,bot? fk86 
<shetlandpony> fk86: ich bin ein bot ;p
<ring0> kann man mit avahi auch nach upnp-servern im lokalen netz suchen?
<k1l> shetlandpony ist der bot :)  und das mit dem wiki war auch eher für die zukunft gedacht. da lohnt sich meist ein blick (bevor wir hier eh dahin verlinken)
<fk86> ja sorry das mit autostart war blöd. ich wieß... 
<fk86> aber zu den anderen problemen konnte ich dort im wiki nichts finden, bzw. hab das nciht gerafft was da stand
<fk86> so ich werd los
<fk86> bis die tage :)
<boern> hallo, könnte mir jemand helfen?
<boern> ich habe ein problem mit meinem wlan
<ring0> ,frag? boern 
<shetlandpony> boern: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Fr4gg0r> moin, Ich bräuchte sowas wie 'name = uname; if [ name = abc ] then ...
<Fr4gg0r> kann mir einer sagen wie das hinhaut?
<dAnjou> Fr4gg0r: watt?
<dAnjou> was is abc?
<Fr4gg0r> ein string
<Fr4gg0r> konkret will ich prüfen ob ich auf solaris bin
<dAnjou> lies mal deine frage. was sollen wir denn jetz sagen?
<Fr4gg0r> wie es hinhaut :D
<dAnjou> Fr4gg0r: dann guck mal in 'cat /etc/issue' oder 'lsb_release -a' nach
<dAnjou> letzteres hat auch n -h
<k1l> Fr4gg0r: vlt fragst du mal den solaris support?
<dAnjou> Fr4gg0r: und vor allem!: frag sowas nich mehr hier ;)
<Fr4gg0r> .....
<Fr4gg0r> uname gibt in meinem fall auf solaris SunOS auf stdout aus
<Fr4gg0r> das will ich in nem script einlesen
<dAnjou> Fr4gg0r: ähhhm, was genau hast du nicht verstanden *liebzwinker*
<dAnjou> lies mal den channel-namen ;)
<bibear> Fr4gg0r: vielleicht findest du in #Linux.de jemanden 
<Fr4gg0r> .-.
<Fr4gg0r> ist doch banane
<dAnjou> ist es nicht
<dAnjou> damit is hier EOD
<Fr4gg0r> will ich halt wissen, wie es in unter ubuntu in nem shellscript geht, das für die shell geschrieben wurde die da standardmäßig mitgeliefert wird
<dAnjou> Fr4gg0r: du willst, dass es auf nem solaris funktioniert. damit ist das nicht mehr unsere angelegenheit.
<bibear> Fr4gg0r: lass es lieber, EOD heißt hier is Schluss ;) wie gesagt vielleicht findest du die Lösung woanders 
<Fr4gg0r> nö nicht nur
<Fr4gg0r> soll auch auf ubuntu laufen lol
<dAnjou> Fr4gg0r: ich hab dir schon gesagt, wie es unter ubuntu geht
<Fr4gg0r> ja toll
<Fr4gg0r> der gibt dann ubuntu auf stdout aus
<Fr4gg0r> ich will das ja in ne variable einlesen -_-
<dAnjou> willst du mich veralbern?
<dAnjou> man fängt doch nich an nen script zu schreiben, ohne zu wissen wie es geht
<Fr4gg0r> nö
<bibear> Das hier ist kein bash Channel 
<dAnjou> es gibt in teh interwebz tausende shell scripting tutorials
<dAnjou> selbst das UU-wiki hat eins
<Fr4gg0r> nur wenn ich nach 'shellscript read from stdout' suche kommt nur müll bei rum
<k1l> Fr4gg0r: unterstreich bitte nochmal ubuntu in deiner frage
<dAnjou> dann such dir n einsteiger tutorial. sowas gehört zu den grundlagen und steht in *jedem*
<dAnjou> Fr4gg0r: und damit jetzt hier ende is -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Bash-Skripting-Guide_f%C3%BCr_Anf%C3%A4nger
<BenLue> laesst sich sowas auf Leopard realisieren ? *sfg*
<BenLue> Aso mitlerweile hat es mit dem Benutzerbild gefunzt. Keine Ahnung welche Rechte der User bekommt wenn er autologin hat *sfg* Hab auf Manuell Login umgestellt und siehe da, das Bild ist drinn geblieben
#ubuntu-de 2011-08-25
<helix_9> Hallo! ich habe musste gdm neustarten und habe mein terminal mit testdisc verloren. wie kann ich den prozess wieder in ein terminal holen?
<dAnjou> helix_9: gar nich ... soweit mir bekannt
<beaver74> helix_9> Du hast durch das Beenden von GDM das Terminal welches unter X lief beendet.. der testdisk Prozess wird sich nicht wieder herstellen lassen. Künftig solltest du vorsorgen, dann könnte X beendet, der Prozess aber weiter laufen und wieder aufgerufen werden. Lies dazu bitte hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SCREEN
<beaver74> helix_9> zu screen gibt es auch alternativen, die müsstest Du dir aber selber heraussuchen oder weiter erfragen
<helix_9> beaver74: sollt mir angewöhnen solche prozesse in screen laufen zu lassen ja...    - der prozess sichert noch fleißig daten weiter, nur kommt man nichtmehr an die ausgabe ran seh ich das richtig?
<beaver74> puh, soweit mir bekannt dürfte der Prozess gar nicht mehr laufen.. du könntest versuchen mit lsof herauszubekommen wer oder was da noch arbeitet.. an die Ausgabe zu kommen, keine Ahnung wie das noch funktionieren will.. ich würde versuchen so den Rest auch noch zu schließen, diesmal gewollt :) und den Prozess neu starten
<helix_9> ok scheint wohl keine möglichkeit zu geben...    Aber ich lass mal weiterlaufen, versuch grad den rest meiner verreckten festplatte zu retten -> neustarten nicht gut ^^
<helix_9> aber danke euch allen
<beaver74> helix_9> kein Problem.. sowas solltest demnächst aber wirklich direkt im TTY laufen lassen ;) gn8
<kalkin-> hi
<kalkin-> folgendes problem
<kalkin-> aus irgendeinem grund versucht apache ploetzlich alle /javascript/* files in /usr/share zu finden
<kalkin-> aus unerfindlichen gruenden
<dAnjou> kalkin-: diese info war wirklich aussagekräftig
 * dAnjou ist weg
<kalkin-> egal
<kalkin-> hat sich erledigt
<kalkin-> btw mich wuerde echt interessieren, wer auf die idee kamm /etc/apache2/conf.d/javascript-common.conf hinzuzufuegen
<kalkin-> das hat mir gerade meine produktionsumgebung kaputgemacht
<kalkin-> bzw woher die datei ueberhaupt kamm
<kalkin-> leute fixt mal das hier http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=553173
<kalkin-> das hat mir gerade 50 maschinen kaputgemacht
<vectory> falscher channel um diese uhrzeit
<vectory> in #ubuntu is grad mehr los
<vectory> j #ubuntu-server
<bazZti> moin, kann ich mein ubuntu zeitgesteuert  runterfahren?
<rumpe1> bazZti, klar... welche zeitplanung hast du genau im sinn?
<rumpe1> runterfahren um 12 uhr ginge z.B. mit "sudo shutdown -h 12:00"
<bazZti> also ich hab ne vm auf meinem server laufen, bevor der server ausgeht bzw in den ruhezustand soll die vm sich auch runterfahren
<bazZti> genauso auch wieder hochfahren bzw das kann ich dann ja durch vmware machen
<bazZti> es soll jeden tag so passieren
<rumpe1> täglicher kram ist was für cron (z.B. script in /etc/cron.daily)
<rumpe1> kannst da ja z.B. beim runterfahren n skript starten, daß vm anweist, die vm runterzufahren und danach den ganzen rechner
<rumpe1> umgekehrt hochfahren der vm über /etc/rc.local
<rumpe1> was ruhestand angeht, bin ich mir unsicher, wo das genau erweitert werden kann
<bazZti> hm
<bazZti> hab nen win server
<rumpe1> na, dann ist ja ganz einfach
<rumpe1> vm ubunt runterfahren lassen, rest ist windows-problem und off-topic :D
<bazZti> genau das war meine frage, wie lasse ich die vm regelmäßig um 23.50 runterfahren?
<rumpe1> in windows?
<bazZti> nein in ubuntu
<bazZti> die vm selber
<rumpe1> *verwirrt*
<rumpe1> wo ist jetzt die vm? in ubuntu oder aufm win server?
<bazZti> also vm is ein eigenes system in dem man auch nen shutdown einstellen kann
<rumpe1> klar
<rumpe1> aber shutdown über den vm-manager ist vielleicht sinniger
<bazZti> ich hab nen win server mit vmware
<bazZti> in vmware habe ich eine vm mit Ubuntu
<rumpe1> jo eben
<bazZti> und in ubuntu möchte ich jeden abend sagen schalte dich zu 23.50 Uhr aus
<rumpe1> dann lass doch windows ein signal/command an vmware absenden zu gegebener zeit, die vm runterzufahren per acpi-event oder so
<bazZti> vm manager gibt es nen shutdown?
<rumpe1> bestimmt
<bazZti> ich schau mal
<rumpe1> also vbox hat sowas
<bazZti> ich hab den vmware player glaub ich
<bazZti> moment
<bazZti> ich schau mal lieber
<bazZti> vmware server 2.0 hab ich
<rumpe1> wie das genau geht, kannst ja in #vmware fragen oder kommandozeilenparameter studiere
<bazZti> hab schon 
<bazZti> naja es gibt die funktion
<bazZti> ich glaube das hat die letzten male probleme verursacht aber ich such da mal an einer anderen stelle
<bazZti> danke erstmal
<rumpe1> immer gerne
<bazZti> ich hätte da noch eine frage zu einem anderen problem. mein empathy ich glaube so heisst der chatclient in ubuntu zeigt keine kontakte an obwohl ich angemeldet bin mit meinen konten
<jules> morgen
<jules> jemand schon wach??
<rumpe1> jo
<bullgard4_>  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CouchDB: "Als zentraler Bestandteil von Ubuntu wird CouchDB eingesetzt, um Adressen und Lesezeichen zu synchronisieren." Wo geschieht das in Ubuntu? 
<rumpe1> bullgard4, ubuntuone sync mit evolution, adressbuch(?) ...
<jules> ich glaube es ist erledigt
<jules> wollte frage, ob da sowas wie plugin für video/voice chat by empathy ist
<jules> es gibt nicht.... :(
<bullgard4_> jules: 'Was meinst Du mit "ist"?
<jules> ich habe empathy, aber kann kein video chat mit jemanden von meinem yahoo-kontakt herstellen
<jules> ich wollte wissen, was muss ich noch installieren
<jules> video/voice chat
<bullgard4_> jules: Wenn Du Empathy normal installiert hast über die UbuntuRepositorien, dann ist die Funktionalität Video-Chat und Voice-Chat schon installiert.
<jules> nein, das ist bei mir "grau"
<jules> ich habe empathy 2.34.0 (installiert mit live cd 11.04)
<bullgard4_> Gut. Wenn Du es besser weißt...
<nbkr> Geht nur bei mir die ubuntuusers.de Seite nicht?
<jules> nur bei dir
<bullgard4_> nbkr: Bei mir fnktioniert sie.
<jules> ich kann rein
<bazZti> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich xbmc auf 11.04 bekomme?
<bekks> bazZti: Bestenfalls durch Fremdquellen, in den offiziellen Repos ist es nicht.
<bazZti> hm,
<bazZti> son mist
<bazZti> hatte letztens gehört das man eine nicht offizielle xbmc für 11.04 installieren kann
<bekks> Das sagte ich gerade.
<ZeroMC> :D
<bazZti> ich glaub ich habs
<jules> einen schönen tag noch...
<nextnewbee> hey, möchte mir tor installieren aber ohne exit node. Steige da irgendwie nicht durch. hat einer erfahrungen_?
<lho_> nextnewbee, was hast Du denn schon?
<nextnewbee> ich weiß dass man tor und tor-geoip installieren muß und dann polipo mehr habe ich ich nicht.
<lho_> aus welcher Quelle installierst Du?
<nextnewbee> maveric
<lho_> sagt mir gar nichst
<lho_> Ich vermute, Du verwendest Ubuntu
<lho_> dann ist http://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en empfehlenswert
<k1l> bei ubuntu würde ich eher das hier empfehlen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/tor
<lho_> das läuft auf das Selbe hinaus
<lho_> Tor sollte nicht aus den Distributions-Repositories installiert werden
<k1l> und bei problemen genaue infos liefern, wo es genau nicht weitergeht.
<Denny_Crane> lho_: wieso nicht aus den repros?
<nextnewbee> hm, deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org maverick main  da will ich installieren
<lho_> weil die Versionen dort veraltet sind:
<Denny_Crane> lho_: true
<lho_> "Do not use the packages in Ubuntu's universe. In the past they have not reliably been updated. That means you could be missing stability and security fixes."
<nextnewbee> aber ich will kein exit node
<lho_> Dann musst Du ExitPolicy                reject *:*  
<lho_> ExitPolicy   reject *:*  
<Minipluto> gibt es in Thunderbird eine Möglichkeit (Einstellung oder Plugin), auzuwählen, welche Sprache verwendet wird, wenn man z.B. auf „Weiterleiten“ klickt? Da steht ja dann immer im Text „----- Original-Nachricht -----“ und das hätte ich gerne mal in deutsch und mal in englisch.
<lho_> in Deinen torrc schreiben
<nextnewbee> also in der torrc exitpolicy reject * hm ist das richtig?
<lho_> *.*
<lho_> Quatsch: *:*
<nextnewbee> danke ich versuche es mal
<lho_> praktisch ist auch http://www.torproject.org/projects/vidalia.html.en
<lho_> siehe auch http://www.torproject.org/docs/debian-vidalia.html.en
<BigKing_2nd> Befehl: mount -t cifs '\xxxxxx.kasserver.comxxxxxx' /wohingemountet -o username='xxxxxx.kasserver.comxxxxxx',password=************
<BigKing_2nd> Wenn ich das als sudo mache, dann fragt mich mein System nach eine Passwort. Das geb ich ein (root-Passwort)
<BigKing_2nd> und danach passiert leider nichts mehr.
<BigKing_2nd> kann mir jmd helfen, das Verzeichnis einzubinden?
<BigKing_2nd> sorry... war versehentlich noch im falschen Channel... die Frage zu meinem Problem war folgende:
<BigKing_2nd> hallo, möchte ein Netzlaufwerk des Webhoster all-inkl.com im System verbinden. Dazu sagte der Support, ich solle den folgende Befehl nutzen:
<k1l> welches ubuntu nutzt du denn? "pastebinit /etc/lsb-release"
<dadrc> BigKing_2nd, gib mal bitte 'mount' ein und guck, ob da was von deinem Netzlaufwerk steht
<apollo13> existiert das zielverzeichnis? ist das ein domaincontroller auf der anderen seite? dann fehlt die workgroup
<apollo13> mount mount //xxxx.kasserver.com/freigabename
<dadrc> und das da.
<apollo13> und man cifs, support schreibt zumeist blödsinn
<apollo13> man mount*
<koegs> ich glaub kaum, dass die cifs nutzen übers internet
<apollo13> würde mich auch wundern :þ
<apollo13> aber man kann ja im notfall mit smbclient testen
<dadrc> Scheint tatsächlich so zu sein, sagt Google
<BigKing_2nd> apollo13, ja das Zielverzeichnis steht.
<BigKing_2nd> habe ich als sudo mit mkdir angelegt
<BigKing_2nd> apollo13, keine Ahnung, wie die das machen... für Windows haben die einfach ein Netzlaufwerk verbinden in der FAQ
<apollo13> BigKing_2nd: was sagt smbclient -U user -L
<BigKing_2nd> für Kubuntu hab ich das so vom Support genannt bekommen.... also direkt bei denen angefragt!
<apollo13> smbclient -U user -L servername (netbiosname)
<BigKing_2nd> als su oder als normaler user ausführen
<apollo13> normaler
<apollo13> alles immer normal, außer ich sage anders ;)
<BigKing_2nd> Connection to LOGIN.kasserver.comLOGIN failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)
<BigKing_2nd> alles kla... immer normaler user
<BigKing_2nd> dadrc, unter mount steht auch nichts vom Netzlaufwerk
<apollo13> BigKing_2nd: zeig mal das genaue command dass du ausgeführt hast
<BigKing_2nd> ja sekunde
<apollo13> + was für ne ubuntu version hast du
<BigKing_2nd> Connection to 12345.kasserver.com12345 failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)
<BigKing_2nd> 11.04
<BigKing_2nd> ah... einen  / vergessen
<BigKing_2nd> bzwl backslash
<BigKing_2nd> ich probier nochmal
<BigKing_2nd> ne gar nicht
<BigKing_2nd> ich hab nur das Login gegen 12345 getauscht
<apollo13> zeig mal den exakten befehl den du ausgeführt hast
<BigKing_2nd> smbclient -U 12345.kasserver.com\12345 -L \\12345.kasserver.com\12345
<apollo13> grr
<BigKing_2nd> und die Daten wie Login und server hab ich von der Homepage von FAQ von All-inkl.com
<BigKing_2nd> direkt genommen
<BigKing_2nd> der User lautet so bescheuert
<apollo13> -L netbios_mae sagte
<apollo13> ich
<apollo13> was tragst du dort für nen blödsinn ein?
<apollo13> und sag den echten befehl nicht 12345
<apollo13> so kann dir keiner helfen
<apollo13> und verlink die faqs
<BigKing_2nd> also... ersetzte von mir aus 12345 s205712 dann hast du den richtigen Befehl... ehrlich
<BigKing_2nd> sekunde... die faq bekommst auch
<BigKing_2nd> dauert was, weil das die faq sind, die als user bekomm... ich kopier dir die Sachen raus... dauert nur ne Skunde
<BigKing_2nd> apollo13, hier sind die FAQ für Windows 7 für Linux gibt es keine...
<BigKing_2nd> http://pastebin.com/p8yqSSZK
<BigKing_2nd> apollo13, darf ich dir mal kurz ne PM schicken?
<apollo13> jupp
<apollo13> mount -t cifs //s205712.kasserver.com/s205712 /wohingemountet -o username=s205712,password=************
<apollo13> was sagt er da?
<BigKing_2nd> sekunde ich überprüfe es...
<apollo13> ah wait die domain existiert eh nicht
<BigKing_2nd> deinen Befehl... muss dann root ausführen
<apollo13> mount muss man mit root ausführen ja
<koegs> ,mount? BigKing_2nd
<shetlandpony> BigKing_2nd, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<BigKing_2nd> koegs, naja... ich werde dazu aufgefordert, das als root zu machen... war auch nur der Hinweis, was Ubuntu mir grad gesagt hat
<BigKing_2nd> ich kanns nicht ändern ;-)
<k1l> ,bot? BigKing_2nd 
<shetlandpony> BigKing_2nd: ich bin ein bot ;p
<BigKing_2nd> hallo, weiss jmd auf welchen Ports NetBios läuft und auf welchen Ports ein WEBDav läuft
<BigKing_2nd> der Support meint, mein Router würde das blocken...
<masline> hallo brauche dringen hilfe bei datei- und verzeichnis berechtigungen
<dadrc> ,wf? masline 
<shetlandpony> masline: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<masline> wenn ich per chmod 770 auf ein verzeichnis unter home gebe, wie erreiche ich, dass alle verzeichnisse, die erstellt werden auch diese berechtigung haben?
<dadrc> masline, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte#Standard-Einstellung-und-Maskierung
<rumpe1> masline, falls das dauerhaft sein soll (nicht nur aktuelle session), wären access control lists (acl) ne idee, aber das hängt davon ab, was du genau vorhast.
<masline> ah ok.. in der /etc/profile steht
<masline> the default umask is now handled by pam_umask. see pam_umask(8) and /etc/login.defs
<masline> also ich hab den wert jetzt in /etc/login.defs geändert
<masline> hat sich aber nichts geändert
<masline> komischerweise hat umask bei mir keinen effekt
<masline> selbst wenn ich umask 0777 eingebe, erstellt er mir dateien und ordner mit rwxr-x---
<rumpe1> masline, was ist die genaue abfolge? (umask gilt nur für die laufende session in der jeweiligen shell)
<PolitikerNEU> Hallo - äh, ist es "schlimm", wenn man auf einem 8 GB-System ein 32-bit Ubuntu instaliert hat?
<dadrc> PolitikerNEU, nicht sonderlich. Mit einem PAE-Kernel kannst du die nutzen
<rumpe1> PolitikerNEU, ist nicht schlimm, nur vielleicht nicht optimal bzgl. verfügbarer hardware.
<masline> rumpel, ich habe einen dropbox-ordner in meinem home-verzeichnis und habe den als samba-share freigegeben. jetzt will ich, dass die daten in dem Ordner (auch neu erstellte) mit schreibrechten für die gruppe gelten...
<dadrc> PolitikerNEU, kannst ja mal hier gucken: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<PolitikerNEU> ok, da es derzeit funktioniert, lass ich es mal so - und kann ich eig. über 2 GB pro Anwendung nutzen oder nicht? (Dürfte aber nicht so wichtig sein)
<dadrc> Nein, das geht nicht, die Programme haben weiterhin nur 32Bit Adressraum
<masline> rumpel, stimmt wenn ich eine neue shell aufmache, ist die umask wieder 0022
<masline> in der /etc/profile steht wie gesagt # The default umask is now handled by pam_umask.# See pam_umask(8) and /etc/login.defs.
<rumpe1> masline, ein s-bit (chmod g+s)auf den ordner würde dazu führen, daß alle neuen dateien der gruppe gehören. Vielleicht ist das sinniger.
<rumpe1> masline, dann bezieht sich das wohl auf login-shells
<rumpe1> masline, probier mal, ob das angewandt wird, wenn du in nem neuen terminal vorher "exec bash -l" aufrufst.
<masline> rumpel, nein
<masline> rmpel, wird umask ist immer 0022
<rumpe1> masline, ein nebeneffet von umask ist eben noch, daß sich das global auswirkt und nicht nur auf den dropbox-folder. Fraglich, ob du das überhaupt willst. Ich würde mir da vermutlich mal die ACL ansehen oder das mit nem sgid bit probieren.
<masline> das mit dem sgid bit hab ich eben versucht
<masline> ändert aber nichts daran
<masline> muss leider gehen, vielen dank!
<BenLue> Gibt es eine einfach Loesung Ubuntu 11.04 in eine Windows ADC einzubinden?
<BenLue> einfache 
<koegs> nicht getestet und einfach sieht es nicht aus: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Active_Directory_Client_Authentifikation
<BenLue> koegs: sieht recht complex aus (o;
<BenLue> Wer ich mal mit befassen, danke fuer den Link
<BenLue> werd
<DaKu> moin, hab hier n problem mit meiner Musik
<lho_> Anderen Sender wählen :)
<DaKu> immer wenn ein 2. soundereignis auftritt oder ich lauter/leiser mache, bleibt es bei der frequenz vor dem ereignis stehen
<DaKu> lho_: war ja noch gar nicht fertig mit weiter schreiben ;)
<lho_> ok
<DaKu> und, eine Lösung parat?
<DaKu> erst wenn ich wieder n Stück lauter oder leiser mache, scheint es sich wieder zu fangen
<DaKu> btw.: Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24/30 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] (rev 01)
<beaver74> DaKu> nur um deine Angaben zu vervollständigen.. welche Ubuntu Version setzt du ein, und tritt das Problem auch auf wenn die LiveCD verwendet wird?
<DaKu> natürlich die 11.04, hab ich erst heute morgen installiert und mit der live-cd habe ich es nicht getestet
<beaver74> wenn das so natürlich wäre, bräuchte man nicht fragen
<DaKu> sonst hätte ich die version mit angegeben, aber ich bin ja nicht jeder, hast recht
<beaver74> und du setzt Gnome ein, oder KDE, Xfce oder lxde.. weil Ubuntu/Gnome zu verwenden ist auch nicht natürlich
<DaKu> ubuntu mit gnome
<beaver74> schön.. einn anderen Musikplayer hattest du versucht?
<beaver74> *einen
<DaKu> bisher nur banshee
<beaver74> gut, nun sind deine Informationen komplett :)
<spY|da> kann mir jemand erklaeren was sync_first bei rsnapshot macht? ich verstehe die englische erklaerung nicht 
<DaKu> glaube, habs hinbekommen, pulseaudio deinstalliert und nun gehts ...
<DaKu> trotzdem thx ...
<beaver74> schön.. viel Spass, DaKu 
<dAnjou> kennt einer n "1 klick" webserver, der gleich php kann? is nur zum testen
<Blindie> moin
<dadrc> nicht für linux, tatsächlich. aber so kompliziert ist apt-get install apache2 php5 nu auch nicht ;)
<Blindie> weiß jemand von euch wie ich den gnome m player hinter nem proxy nutzen kann?
<dAnjou> dadrc: naja, da will aber nich user space eingerichtet werden und php aktiviert und so weiter
<dAnjou> dazu bin ich echt zu faul
<Blindie> xampp?
<dAnjou> ich will "webserver ~/verzeichnis" und dann loslegen
<dadrc> a2enmod php =)
<dAnjou> meeh
<dAnjou> Blindie: tzee
<dAnjou> nich wirklich
<Blindie> wieso nicht?
<dadrc> Wüsste ich jetzt für Python, aber der kann natürlich kein PHP
<dAnjou> das is ja noch mehr aufwand als apache installieren
<Blindie> omg
<dAnjou> dadrc: der von python is arschlahm, da nehm ich webfsd
<dAnjou> wie hieß denn dieses java ding o.O
<Blindie> und ich frag mich warum der mplayer nicht geht
<dAnjou> ahh, mal sehen, was der kann http://www.cherokee-project.com/
 * Blindie slaps proxy
<pog> hallo, wieder mal ein Versuch ein Evolution aus einem anderen Home auszufuehren, gar nicht einfach.
<dAnjou> HAHA http://www.cherokee-project.com/doc/other_bundle_cherokee-worker.html
<dadrc> Blindie, Proxy in der mplayer.conf eingetragen?
<dadrc> Nette Sache, dAnjou. Mal merken.
<Blindie> wo finde ich die?
<pog> ich hab einen zweiten User kreiert und ein bind-mount des homes gemacht, allerdings ist dann die .Xauthority falsch, oder die Berechtigungen dafuer, d.h. das X-Gui  startet dann nicht.
<dadrc> ~/.mplayer *behaupt*
<Blindie> habse
<Blindie> gute suche^^
<dadrc> Jedenfalls, wenn du da den Proxy einträgst, wird der auch von GnomeMplayer benutzt.
<Blindie> ok
<Blindie> warscheinlich selbe syntax wie bei apt.conf?
<drakooner> kennt sich jemand mit calibre aus? Der Download-link bei einem Amazon Buch (Stendhal Napoleon Bonaparte ist ausgegraut.
<dadrc> Blindie, weiß ich nicht. Lässt sich aber bestimmt schnell googlemn
<Blindie> jjop
<Blindie> bin dabei
<pog> es erstaunt mich, dass evolution nicht einen Parameter hat, um einen anderen Home-Pfad anzugeben.
<pog> wenn wegen ev. anderer Berechtigungen ueberhaupt ginge.
<drakooner> pog, vielleicht lässt sich mit einem symlink operieren. Evolution ist aber etwas verteilt in $HOME
<dadrc> pog, ich glaube, du solltest erstmal beschreiben, was genau du eigentlich am Ende erreichen willst. Vielleicht gibt es ja eine einfachere Lösung.
<pog> es sind offenbar 3-Orte wo die Configs drin sind.
<pog> zur Zeit moechte ich aus einem 10.04 die Mails des 8.04 ansehen, d.h. dort war halt evolution vollstaendig.
<koragenstand> Hey leute. Ich habe mir gerade ubuntu neu draufgemacht. Dann habe ich in der Aktualisierungsverwaltung alle runtergezogen. Jetzt steht dort "225 Aktualisierungen ausgewählt. Die aktualisierungen wurden bereits heruntergeladen, aber noch nicht installiert." Wenn ich auf Installieren klicke, folgendes: "Das Paketsystem ist beschädigt Überprüfen sie, ob sie software paketquellen von Drittanbietern nutzen (.....)"
<pog> Eigentlich will ich ein "portables" Evolution, das ich von ueberall lesen kann. 
<koragenstand> j
<pog> die Daten vom Evolution muessen ja nicht unbedingt auf meinem laufenden System sein.
<dadrc> koragenstand, Ubuntuversion, Fremdquellen hinzugefügt, stabile Internetleitung, Installationsmedium sauber?
<sash_> pog: IMAP nutzen.
<dadrc> pog, ich fürchte, dafür ist Evolution nicht wirklich gedacht. In Zeiten von IMAP... that.
<koragenstand> Ubuntu 11.04, Fremdquellen (Keine ahnung?!), 3 MB/sek internet, und install ging gut.
<Blindie> hmm
<Blindie> finde nichts
<pog> IMAP ist schon super, doof ist eigenlich nur, dass auch die IMAP-Konti nicht einfach auf die schnelle migriert werden koennen. 
<sash_> Dann richtest du die eben 2 mal ein
<sash_> Oder nutzt nen Client, dessen Konfiguration sich portieren lässt.
<sash_> Das können quasi alle anderen.
<pog> wenn ich laenger wo arbeite, richte ich mir die Haupt-Konti auch ein, oder schaue die Mails halt ueber Web an.
<pog> ah, so.  muss vllt mal thundebird diesbezeuglich anschauen.
<dadrc> koragenstand, einmal die Ausgabe von 'ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/' in einen Pastebin, bitte.
<sash_> Ja, der legt seine komplette Config für alle Konten standardmäßig in ~/.thunderbird ab.
<jokrebel> koragenstand: Ein "apt-get update" und ein "apt-get upgrade" bitte in ein Pastbin.
<koragenstand> dadrc: nochmal für leute, die keine ahnung haben schrittweise bitte :D
<pog> imap geht sonst an fuer sich recht gut unter Evolution, zumindest das normale Mail-anschauen.
<sash_> ,paste? koragenstand 
<shetlandpony> koragenstand: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Blindie> ok
<dadrc> koragenstand, Terminal aufmachen, den jeweiligen Befehl eingeben, Ausgabe markieren, kopieren, dann s.o.
<Blindie> mplayer kann keine authentification
<Blindie> son dreck
<jokrebel> koragenstand: Terminal öffnen - sudo apt-get update - sudo apt-get upgrade - Auswählen und kopieren - und in nen Pasteservice hochladen.
<koragenstand> okay moment
<Blindie> clementine geht auch nicht
<damian> test
<koragenstand> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/464335/   - Das ist get-update
<pog> damian: ich kann es jedenfalls lesen :-)
<damian> pog, ich auch ;)
<koragenstand> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/464336/ - Ugrade
<pog> was heisst mplayer kann keine Authentification? Blindie
<dadrc> Dafür gibts #test :>
<koragenstand> upgrade
<damian> tut mir leid
<Blindie> hab das probiert mplayer http_proxy://proxy:8080/http://example.com:80/stream.ogg
<Blindie> und habs abgeändert mplayer http_proxy://user:pass@proxy:8080/http://example.com:80/stream.ogg
<Blindie> error 407 authentification required
<pog> der authstring wird nicht korrect erkannt.
<dadrc> koragenstand, meinen Befehl bitte auch noch einmal ausführen
<koragenstand> sorry welchen ?
<AopicieR> hallo; ich versuche gerade, zwei computer direkt per netzwerkkabel zu verbinden, aber ich bekomme es nicht hin, dass sie sich gegenseitig sehen
<dadrc> koragenstand: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<rumpe1> AopicieR, 100Mbit? 1000MBit? crossoverkabel? switch/hub dazwischen? ...
<AopicieR> in der /etc/network/interfaces habe ich einträge auto eth0 iface eth0 inet static address 192.168.0.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.0.1 hinzugefügt, auf dem anderen pc dann entsprechend 192.168.0.2 als adresse
<Blindie> rhytmbox verbindet sich mit dem proxy und lädt sich tot
<koragenstand> dadrc: genauso im terminal eingeben ? 
<koragenstand> weil dann passiert nichts
<dadrc> koragenstand, genau
<dadrc> ok, das kann sein
<dadrc> dann sind da einfach keine Dateien drin
<Blindie> muss für sowas nen spezieller port freigeschaltet sein?
<koragenstand> okay
<AopicieR> rumpe1: kein switch oder hub, direkt die netzwerkkarten; ist wahrscheinlich kein crossoverkabel, aber das sollte die netzwerkkarte kompensieren; es hat früher auch schon mal mit diesen beiden pcs und diesem kabel geklappt, aber entweder habe ich einen schritt vergessen oder es hat sich etwas verändrt
<pog> AopicieR: ich wuerde auch noch schauen, ob der Verbindungskabel o.k. ist, grundsaetzlich gibt es ja pc-pc und uplink-Kabel.
<Blindie> wenn das so weiter geht wechsel ich wieder zu windows, da hab ich nen player der geht
<rumpe1> Blindie, klingt nach der einfachsten lösung
<koragenstand> dadrc: und nun? :D
<pog> Blindie: die Playersachen brauchen unter Linux manchmal etwas Geduld. 
<AopicieR> pog: das kabel ist prinzipiell okay, der eine rechner war davor damit mit dem internet verbunden; es hat wie gesagt mit diesem kabel auch schon mal funktionioniert
<dadrc> koragenstand, da stimmt etwas mit deinen Perl-Versionen nicht. Hast du irgendwas an dem System geändert, bevor du das Update versucht hast?
<Blindie> aber, brauch ich den für streams nen speziellen port?
<dAnjou> ach scheiße, cherokee is auch n krampf
<Blindie> bzw. kann man den irgendwie umleiten
<pog> vielleicht wurde der Update unterbrochen, das jedenfalls kann unangenehme Folgen haben.
<koragenstand> Ich habe installiert (Habe ein haken gemacht "wärend installation (...)mp3(...) von drittanbietern runterladen" und "updates wärend installation runterladen")
<AopicieR> muss ich außer adresse, netmask und gateway(?) noch etwas setzen? prinzipiell sollten die sich doch jetezt einfach pingen können, oder nicht?
<koragenstand> und dann sofort die aktualliesierungen runterladen
<koragenstand> aktuallesierungen
<pog> ich hab bis anhin so nur router angehaengt, aber es ging immer.
<rumpe1> AopicieR, wenn das kabel ok ist und keine firewall was blockt, sollte das dann gehen  ;)
<koragenstand> benutze aber ubuntu classics. fals es irgendwas damit zu tun haben sollte ?!
<koragenstand> ich meine, ist das jetzt von großer bedeutung? so das ich nochmal alles neu drauf spielen müsste, oder ist das nicht dramatisch !?
<dadrc> koragenstand, nein, das ist egal. mach mal das in der Fehlermeldung vorgeschlagene apt-get -f install mit sudo
<koragenstand> habe ich schon
<pog> koragenstand: ich frage mich, ob es nicht weniger aufwaendig ist, das ganze neu zu installieren, die Korrektur scheint mir jedenfalls sehr aufwaendig.
<Blindie> wie kann ich eine paketquelle ohne key benutzen?
<koragenstand> pog:  dann liegt es bestimmt daran das ich wärend des install die haken gesetzt habe oder ?!
<koragenstand> vorallem:
<koragenstand> Ich habe mich mit dem W-Lan verbunden. Und wärend der install ist er rausgeflogen aus dem internet abunzu und wollte password vom W-Lan neu haben.
<pog> meiner meinung nach gibt es nur eine Fehlermeldung, wenn der Schluessel nicht vorliegt, der Key braucht es nur wegen der Echtheit der Packete.
<Blindie> den schlüssel meine ich ja
<Blindie> um den zu besorgen braucht er ne ssl verbindung soweit ich weiß und port 443 ist dicht
<koragenstand> Naja gut, hau ich alles nochmal neu drauf. Was soll's. Danke pog und dadrc
<koragenstand> Tschüss
<pog> viel erfolg
<dadrc> koragenstand,  apt-get --reinstall install perl perl-base könntest du noch testen
<dadrc> hmjo, oder nicht.
<Blindie> ^^
<BigKing> hallo, benötige einen guten VPN Client, um die Verbindung zu einem anderen Server herzustellen.
<Blindie> wieso sperrt jemand bitte den ssl port :(
<pog> Normalerweise kann man den Schluessel auch von Hand dem System mitteilen, findet man das nicht bei den installationsanleitungen von mplayer. Normalerweise sind diese Sachen gut dokumentiert. 
<pog> auch wenn nicht immer so einfach zu verstehen.
<Blindie> das mit dem schlüssel hatte jetzt nicht mit dem mplayer zutun, sondern mit der installation von updates
<dadrc> BigKing, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager#VPN
<pog> ich musste mal so ein Schluesseltuerk wegen dropbox machen. 
<pog> bei den standard-repositories besteht das Problem ja eigentlich nicht.
<pog> sieht man mit apt-get update nicht, wer der Schluessel braucht?
<dAnjou> ok, ich hab jetz apache inkl. userdir-zeugs aufgesetzt und das hier (3 zeilen):
<dAnjou> :~/public_html$ ls -l
<dAnjou> insgesamt 4
<dAnjou> drwxr-xr-x 7 max max 4096 2011-08-25 16:23 wiki
<dAnjou> aber alles, was ich sehe ist eine index seite auf der nichts gelistet wird
<dAnjou> http://127.0.0.1/~max/
<dAnjou> da
<dAnjou> da steht nur parent directory
<dAnjou> was is da schon wieder falsch?
<pog> du hast ein sog. document-root. das ist glaube ich /var/www
<pog> das kannst Du natuerlich beliebig konfigurieren.
<dAnjou> nein
<pog> oder mit gewissen Befehlen, glaube alias, kann man beliebige Pfade rein configurieren.
<dAnjou> nein
<dAnjou> das muss man nicht
<dAnjou> apache installieren und mod_userdir aktivieren reicht, um sachen in ~/public_html ablegen zu können
<dAnjou> und wenn ich jetzt userdir deaktiviere, findet ers auch nicht mehr
<pog> o.k. 
<dAnjou> und wenn ich es wieder aktiviere, bekomme ich das verzeichnis listing, aber ohne inhalt
<pog> ah, ja, kann sein, dass man das Verzeichnis aktivieren muss, dass es ein Listing zeigt.
<jokrebel> könntet Ihr bitte mit der Enter-Taste ein bischen zurückhaltender sein, danke.
<pog> machte es jedenfalls nicht unbedingt automatisch, auch aus sicherheitsgruenden will man nicht immer ein listing, bei einem Pfad
<pog> wuerde immer auch testen, ob ein index.html und index.php aufgefuehrt wird.
<dAnjou> eine mit touch angelegte datei zeigt er an
<pog> also funkiniert jetzt alles, was Du brauchst dAnjou?
<dAnjou> *facepalm* .. ich hab ne .htaccess datei in dem entsprechenden ordner
<pog> .htaccess braucht man eigentlich mehr bei Providern, weil man dort kein Zugang zu den Apache configs hat. 
<pog> .htaccess hat sicher auch den Vorteil, dass man nicht immer apache neu starten muss, wenn man was umkonfiguriert :-)
<BuZZ-T> dAnjou: : "Options Indexes" sollte die Option sein, die du brauchst
<rumpe1> pog, geht das nicht auch mit HUP-signal?
<dAnjou> BuZZ-T: nope
<BuZZ-T> bzw. kein "Options -Indexes" im aktuellen oder in darüberliegenden Verzeichnissen
<dAnjou> oder einfach die .htaccess rausnehmen?
<dAnjou> ;)
<Blindie> :/
<ohhi> sagt mal wenn ich ein script hab das rootrechte braucht , wie kann ich das starten ohne jedes mal mein passwort eingeben zu müssen ?
<MrRagga> ohhi: als user root starten?
<ohhi> so in etwa 
<MrRagga> ohhi: oder ein sudoers eintrag mit NOPASSWD fuer den befehl anlegen
<ohhi> also quasi sudo in einem script nutzen
<ppq> ohhi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo/Konfiguration
<MrRagga> ohhi: aber das script sollte dann nur noch durch den root benutzer veraenderbar sein
<trailhunt> Hi, hier habe ich einen Rechner bei dem per CD statt ein Upgrade eine Neuinstallation durgeführt wurde. Wie kann ich die alte Partition wiederherstellen?
<jokrebel> trailhunt: Wenn da die neue Installations drübergebügelt wurde wirst Du da wohl Pech haben…
<trailhunt> jokrebel: oooh, ganz schlecht, aber danke trotzdem
<jokrebel> trailhunt: Höchstens die Neuinstallation wurde in eine andere Partition gepackt.
<jokrebel> trailhunt: Schau einfach mal mit "sudo fdsik -l" oder grafisch mit "GParted" drauf, ob es mehrere Partitionen gibt.
<trailhunt> jokrebel: also, da sind nur die aktuellen
<trailhunt> jokrebel: ich versuche gerade mein Glück mit Testdisk
<Blindie> och menno
<jokrebel> trailhunt: Mit etwas Glück wurde bei der Installation die "Alte" verkleinert und eine neu Partiton angelegt. Dann sind zumindest dessen Daten noch in einer Deiner jetzigen Partitionen zu finden - einfach alle durchschaun. Mehr kannst eh schon nimmer kaput machen IMHO.
<jokrebel> +t
<AopicieR> hm, 10 stunden später und es geht immer noch nicht; anscheinend ein bug in laptopmode-utils, der dafür sorgt, dass meine netzwerkkarte gar nicht mehr geht; ich habe auch gerade festgestellt, dass mein syslog 50 % CPU verbraucht, wenn ich eth0 aktiviere
<AopicieR> ganz großes kino hier
 * jokrebel war or 10 Stunden leider nicht hier und kennt deshalb die Vorgeschichte nicht. (Und hätte sie sich vermutlich auch gar nicht so lange merlen können?
<jokrebel> ,wf? AopicieR
<shetlandpony> AopicieR: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<AopicieR> sorry, ich glaube, ich will gar keine hilfe, bin nur frustiert gerade; 10 stunden war auch übertrieben, ich war vor einer halben stunde mal hier, weil ich versuche, zwei pcs per netzwerkkabel zu verbinden und die sich aber nicht pingen können; aber die probleme scheinen viel tiefliegender zu sein, s. o.
<AopicieR> mein syslog ist voll von ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PME# enabled
<trailhunt> AopicieR: hast du manuell die IP's vergeben (falls kein Router dazwischenliegt)
<jokrebel> AopicieR: Hier Hilfe. Jammern Nebenan bitte.
<BuZZ-T> AopicieR: ehci ist USB, nicht Ethernet. Wie sind die IPs vergeben? Sind das vllt ältere Netzwerkkarten ohne Auto MDI/MDI-X und du hast kein Crossover Kabel verwendet (oder Crossover mit Switch)?
<AopicieR> https://bugs.mageia.org/show_bug.cgi?id=290 ich glaube, ich leide unter diesem bug; aus irgendeinem grund sorgt der dafür, dass die netzwerkkarte gar nicht mehr geht
<AopicieR> anscheinend hat ehci_hcd auch was mit pci zu utn?
<AopicieR> statische ip per ifconfig, pcs direkt verbunden, wahrscheinlich kein crossover kabel, aber ging in diesem setup schon mal, das wrid wohl von der netzwerkkarte kompensiert
<thopiekar> hi..
<thopiekar> Kann mir jmd sagen was mir beim Bau von Xorg1.9 unter Oneiric fehlt bzw. ein Downgrade braucht, wenn beim ./configure von xorg-server folgende Meldung kommt: Xdmx build explicitly requested, but required modules not found. ?
<thopiekar> hab keine schimmer wo die Module sich befinden also in welchem Paket..
<jokrebel> thopiekar: Oneiric? Da bist Du glaub ich hier (noch) falsch, oder?
<thopiekar> naja schon aber unter Oneiric handelt es sich es auch wie bei Natty um Xorg 1.10
<thopiekar> und will ja wie für Natty Xorg auf 1.9 downgraden..
<thopiekar> das downgrade für Natty funktionierte ja damals..
<jokrebel> thopiekar: Nicht ja schon - Fragen zu zukünftigen Versionen bitte ausschließlich den ...+1 Kanälen.
<thopiekar> -.-' oki
<thopiekar> ubuntu-de+1
<alxxor> nabend
<seven_> ich hab da ein postfix prob:  NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from localhost[127.0.0.1]: 554 5.7.1 ... was ist denn da falsch ?
<boern> kann mir jemand helfen? ich hab ein problem mit meinem wlan
<jokrebel> ,frag? boern
<shetlandpony> boern: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<boern> Ich hab ein Problem und zwar erkennt Ubuntu mein Wlan aber es verbindet nicht damit. Ich habe den richtigen Key eingegeben und unter Windows funktioniert es. 
<boern> ich weiß leider nicht wie mein router heißt, aber ich kann ein link von einem bild reingeben wenn ich das darf
<jokrebel> boern: Link paste geht klar
<boern> und wenn ich den laptob per kabel mit dem wlan router verbinde geht es
<boern> http://saved.im/mtkwndgybdmz/95_-505623888.jpg
<seven_> ;P
<boern> weiß jmd was ich da machen kann damit ubuntu mit dem wlan verbindet?
<jokrebel> boern: Hast Du denn Zugriff auf den Router?
<boern> ja ich bin gerade mit dem router drin aber ich hab ihn per kabel mit meinem laptob verbunden und so geht das
<boern> aber über funk geht es eben icht
<boern> nicht*
<jokrebel> boern: Es gibt da verschiedene Ursachen warum eine WLAN-Verbindung scheitert. Paste doch mal bitte lsusb und lspci, damit erfahren wir vielleicht mehr über Deine WLAN-Karte.
<ohhi> wie start ich den den cups server neu ?
<jokrebel> boern: Und "ich bin drin" bedeutet nicht dass Du auch (Konfigurations)Zugriff auf den Router hast.
<ppq> ohhi: mit 'sudo service cups restart' oder 'sudo stop cups' --> 'sudo start cups'
<boern> achso ich hab keine wlan karte mein lapi hat einen integrierten wlan empfang und der geht normalerweise
<ohhi> thx
<boern> und mit welches befehl mach ich das nochmalß
<jokrebel> boern: Es gibt da verschiedene Ursachen warum eine WLAN-Verbindung scheitert. Paste doch mal bitte lsusb und lspci, damit erfahren wir vielleicht mehr über Deine WLAN-Karte. >>>> Dies gilt auch für fest verbaute ^^
<boern> und was schreib ich da in den terminal? ich kenn mich mit den befehlen nicht so aus
<seven_> kann mir da jemand helfen ? http://pastebin.de/18464
<boern> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<boern> Bus 006 Device 002: ID 046d:c019 Logitech, Inc. Optical Tilt Wheel Mouse
<boern> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<boern> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<boern> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<boern> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<boern> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<boern> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<ohhi> woa
<ohhi> bitte nich so
<k1l> ,nopaste? boern 
<shetlandpony> boern: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<boern> sorry aber wie soll ich die codes sonst posten?
<jokrebel> boern: Terminal öffnen - lsusb <Enter> lspci <Enter> - Kopieren und in nen Pastebin-Service hochladen - Link posten. Wie vorhin bei dem Bild
<boern> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/464454/
<boern> so danke jetzt hab ichs
<ppq> boern: für später ist pastebinit auch praktisch.
<ppq> ,pastebinit? boern
<shetlandpony> boern, pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<boern> ok danke hab es installiert
<boern> und weißt du was ich machen könnte, damit mein wlan wieder funktioniert?
<ppq> boern: welche ubuntuversion hast du?
<boern> 11.04
<jokrebel> boern: als erstes würde ich mal prüfen ob der richtige Treiber läuft http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/wlan/chips%C3%A4tze#Pro-Wireless-2100-2200BG-und-3945ABG 
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/3opefhy |        Chipsätze › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<ppq> boern: dann bitte auch mal 'rfkill list all | pastebinit' ausführen und uns den link geben
<boern> http://paste.ubuntu.com/674691/
<boern> welches von den 3 soll ich nehmen
<boern> sudo modprobe ipw2100    
<boern> oder eines der anderen 2
<ohhi> oh ne ipw2100
<ohhi> so eine hab ich auch
<boern> ja aber da gibts noch sudo modprobe ipw2200  und sudo modprobe ipw3945    welchen soll cih da nehmen
<ohhi> haste zufällig mit bluetooth rumgespielt ? das schaltet die manchmal aus
<ppq> boern: du hast eine 3945, also guck erstmal ob das modul nicht schon geladen ist: 'lsmod | grep 3945 | pastebinit'
<boern> nein ahb cih nicht
<ohhi> dein paste sagt was anderes
<ppq> ohhi: der paste sagt 04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<boern> http://paste.ubuntu.com/674694/
<boern> bluetooth ist aber ausgeschalten
<ohhi> ich meinte den vom rfkill
<ohhi> bluetooth mus meis an sein damit wlan klappt bei der karte
<ppq> boern: aha, ist also schon geladen, daran liegts schonmal nicht. doofe frage zwischendurch - das passwort, das du eingeben musst wenn du die wlan verbindung aufbaust - was genau steht in dem dialog? zufällig was von "schlüsselbund entsperren"?
<ohhi> mach mal rfkill unblock all
<boern> ja ich hab immer so ein schlüsselbund pw
<boern> also ich hab bluetooth jetzt an soll ichs mal versuchen?
<ppq> boern: und da hast du auch deine schlüsselbundpassphrase eingegeben und nicht den key für's wlan? war hier öfters schon die problemursache, daher frag ich
<boern> kcn
<boern> ich hab den key eingegeben
<boern> und das pw für den schlüsselbund
<boern> beides
<ohhi> gotverdammt wieso kann ich nicht drucken ?
<boern> ich versuch mal mit bluetooth an ins wlan zu gehen
<boern> bin gleich wieder da
<ohhi> oO
<ohhi> welches prob hat der eig ?
<ppq> ohhi: die goten können da auch nix für </scnr>
<ohhi> w00t ? check i net ><
<ohhi> okey womit richte ich den erstmal den drucker ein ?
<ppq> boern: und führ doch bitte auch mal 'iwconfig | pastebinit' aus
<ohhi> die gui die ich hab verreckt sobalt ich auf pply klicke
<ppq> ohhi: mit cups, http://localhost:631
<jokrebel> ohhi: Könntest Du bitte zur allgemeinen besseren Verständlichkeit auf Abkürzugen wie grad eben (prob eig) verzichten, danke.
<boern_> so irgendwie hats nicht funktioniert
<ohhi> -.- okey okey
<ppq> boern: und führ doch bitte auch mal 'iwconfig | pastebinit' aus
<ppq> grunz
<ohhi> also ich bekomm immer "failed to connect to server"
<boern> so..
<ppq> boern: und führ doch bitte auch mal 'iwconfig | pastebinit' aus
<boern> also iwie hats nicht geholfen
<boern> ok
<boern> http://paste.ubuntu.com/674705/
<dreamon> bekks, Kann ich auch den Desktop eines anderen PCs direkt (also den Screen Remoten) mit NX....
<bekks> dreamon: Du meinst das, was der andere auch sieht?
<dreamon> bekks, genau..
<ppq> boern: und nu auch noch 'iwlist | pastebinit'
<bekks> Nicht das ich wüsste - habe mich damit nie beschäftigt bei NX.
<dreamon> bekks, Will vom Tablett aus sehen können was die große Kiste treibt.. 
<boern> Du versuchst ein leeres Dokument ab zu senden, beende.
<boern> ?
<ppq> boern: 'iwlist', kriegst du da ne ausgabe?
<bekks> dreamon: VNC durch SSH tunneln.
<boern> jap
<ppq> boern: dann nopaste die man manuell
<boern> aber ist das dann eh kein spam?
<boern> aso sorry versteh schon
<ppq> boern: NOpasten, nicht pasten ;)
<dreamon> bekks, Ist nur Lokal. Glaube da brauch ich nicht groß verschlüsseln
<boern> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/464476/
<boern> jo hab mich nur verschaut XD
<ppq> boern: ah, das braucht parameter, k. dann: 'iwlist scan | pastebinit'
<boern> http://paste.ubuntu.com/674713/
<jokrebel> .oO( hm - Channel 11 vielleicht? )
<ppq> boern: sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus. bis auf dass das wpa1 ist, aber immerhin kein wep.
<boern> hmm.. ja aber wie krieg ich mein wlan jetzt wieder zum laufen?
<ppq> boern: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN#Konfiguration probier's mal mit was anderem als networkmanager
<jokrebel> boern: Sonderzeichen in der Passphrase machen auch manchmal Probleme. Und Kanäle im oberen Bereich (nicht weltweit zulässig) waren IIRC auch schon Ursache für Ablehnung des WLAN-Keys.
<bekks> Ab und an lädt aptitude/apt-get Pakete parallel herunter. Wo/wie kann man das triggern, dass das IMMER passiert?
<bekks> Die Downloads sind ja schliesslich nicht abhängig von einander.
<ardalrian> Da bin ich wieder. Ich habe gerade das Plugin irssi-xmpp installiert. Wie verbinde ich mich denn jetzt mit einem Jabber-Netzwerk?
<mgolisch> bekks: ka
<bekks> Dasmussmandochirgendwieeinstellenkönnen. grmpf.
<bekks> moin mgolisch erstmal.
<mgolisch> jo moint
<mgolisch> :)
<mgolisch> -t
<ppq> bekks: apt lädt nur eine sache pro quell-repo gleichzeitig
<ppq> lässt sich afaik auch nicht anders konfigurieren, entsprechende feature-requests gibts
<ppq> wenn man parallel laden will, kann man sich das aber manuell basteln
<ppq> http://johntellsall.blogspot.com/2009/04/fast-parallel-downloading-for-apt-get.html
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/3dgxkd2 | John Tells All: Fast Parallel Downloading (for apt-get)
<mgolisch> jo mit --print-uris und irgend nem download tool
<ppq> genau
<jokrebel> bekks: Was versprichst Du Dir davon. Da? Dein Upgrade ein paar Sekunden früher heruntergeladen ist?
<jokrebel> gn8
<bastii> hi
<bastii> ..ich hab gestern ein ganz fisches ubuntu installiert... jedesmal, wenn ich das reboote, steht der grub so, dass er das menü zeigt, aber keine zeit und ich eine eingabe machen muss, dass es weiter geht... ich kann grub purgen und wieder isntallieren, dann funktioniert alles... aber wenn ich dann weider reboote, ist dieser zustand wieder da
<k1l> ,grub2? bastii 
<shetlandpony> bastii: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<bastii> k1l ja
<k1l> bastii: stell ihn halt richtig ein
<bastii> k1l das ding ist, dass die einstellung nichts ändert..
<bastii> selbst eine neu instalation von grub und alem grubartigen funktioniet nurbeim ersten booten..
<bastii> ich muss mich ncihtmal einloggen, dafür, dass das sytem das wieder ändert
<k1l> spucken denn die logs was aus, das was schief läuft?
<bastii> ne
<k1l> was machst du denn nach dem ersten boot?
<koegs> und vor allem irgendwelche anderen programme installiert, die an grub rumwurschteln?
<bastii> also der prozess ist momentan.. grubmenu-hängt... purge grub(etc), install grub(etc), reboot ubuntu startet automatisch... ich logge mich per ssh ein und mache direkt sudo reboot... grub wird wieder angezeigt
<bastii> ich hab xbmc im verdacht
<bastii> was ich noch gemacht hab, ist gdm aus dem autostart zu nehmen
<BuZZ-T> bastii: das Problem hab ich am Laptop auch manchmal. Gefühlt seltener in letzter Zeit. Und die config passt auch
<BuZZ-T> um ehrlich zu sein hatte ich das Problem schon länger gar nicht mehr, ohne was geändert zu haben
<bastii> Buzz-T das hört sich ja komisch an ;)
<BuZZ-T> jup :)
<bastii> ich installier das system jetz neu..
<bastii> ich hab jetz schon mehr zeit fürs debuggen gebraucht, als neu zu installieren
<bastii> hab das system ja erst heute nacht aufgesetzt
<LupusE> xmbc auf ubuntu oder neben ubuntu?
<bastii> auf
<bastii> das ist halt auch das einzige, was nich ausm offiziellen repository kam
<bastii> aber nem link von xmbc.org
<LupusE> das waere meine naechste frage gewesen. aber das grub verhalten soll dadurch beeinflusst werden?
<bastii> mir is klar, dass das nicht passieren sollte
<bastii> aber ich hab nichs umgestellt..
<bastii> ich bin sogar nochma die bash history durch gegangen, was ich so gemacht hab
<LupusE> was genau ist das problem? (kurz! ein satz)
<bastii> und die einzigen zwei dinge, die auffälliger waren, waren halt gdm ausm rc.d zu nehmen  (der übrigens trotzdem startet) und xbmc zu instalieren
<bastii> nach jedem neustart ist grub so eingestellt, dass das menu gezeigt wird und keien zeit abläuft, so dass eien benutzereingabe erzwungen wird, um ins system zu kommen
<mgolisch> obwohl du nur einen kernel installiert hast?
<LupusE> okay, aber die /etc/default/grub/ und /boot/grub/...blah... sehen gut aus?
<bastii> genau
<LupusE> bastii: du hast also ein menu (angezeigt) ohne timer? ... und diene tastatur prellt nicht?
<Gaertner> hallo ich habe ein problem mit dem update
<LupusE> wenn du 'timeout = 2' setzt, um einfach mal zu testen was er tut?
<Jarris> ich krieg unter ubuntu mein mikro nicht ans laufen und bräuchte hilfe oder einfach den richtigen tutorial, weiter infos hab ich hier gepastet http://paste.ubuntu.com/674769/
<bastii> LupusE: genau, ud wenn ich die timeouts verstelle, ändert das daran nichts
<bastii> LupusE: und wenn ich grub2, grub-pc und so purge, neu installiere und reboote, dann geht es... wenn ich dann wieder reboote, das alte spiel
<LupusE> bastii: kann es sein, dass du das 'neue grub' an die falsch estelle schreibst, so dass der angepasste bootloader gar nicht aktiv wird?
<Gaertner> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402242/
<bastii> nein, weil es ja einmal bootet
<bastii> bzw einmal der grub nicht eingezeigt wird und beim nächsten booten dann weider hängt
<LupusE> reboot oder kaltstart?
<bastii> sudo reboot
<LupusE> soweit ich weiss hat grub kein default, was ueberspielt wird.
<LupusE> magst du es noch ein letztes mal testen. 'update-grub', dann runterfahren und mit dme einschalter, und dne letzten schritt nochmal? das wuerd emich interessieren.
<bastii> hat es auch nicht... grub wird ja aus den "quellen" bei jedem update-grub neu erzeugt
<bastii> das hab ich schon... kommt immer drauf zurück, dass das menü angezeigt wird
<Gaertner> kann mir einer helfen
<bastii> auserdem hab ich schon gerade das partitionieren menü vom installer auf ;)
<Gaertner> ich habe probleme beim update per terminal und per Softwarcenter
<LupusE> nutzt du devicefiles oder uuid? nutze einmal in der grubconfig die UUIDs?
<bastii> ich hab persönlich bevor es nichtmehr ging nichts an grub verstellt... wie gesagt das system ist kkeine 24h alt
<LupusE> nunja, wenn du ein kaputtes bios hast, was beim reboot anders reagiert als beim kaltstart, und daher die devicefiles sich tauschen, dann wuerdest du bei einem neustart immer das falsche ergebniss erhalten. mit UUIDs hast du es ein uer alle mal definiert.
<LupusE> ich bezweifle, dass das problem an ubuntu liegt, aber wo muss der MBR ueberschrieben werden, damit es konstant bleibt?
<LupusE> is nur so eine idee.
<Gaertner> also fehler teminal http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402242/
<Jarris> kann sich das bitte kurz wer anschauen und mir auf die sprünge helfen, komme einfahc nciht weiter...
<Jarris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/674769/
<LupusE> leute, ist paste das neue 'problembeschreiben'? reduziert euch doch mal.
<LupusE> Gaertner: da ist kein problem.
<bastii> Gaertner der kram ist schon installiert
<Jarris> ich hab über drei zeilen hier im fenster geschrieben und mich dann an die anmerkung des bots erinnert "Nutze ab 3 Zeilen einen Paste-Service "!
<LupusE> Jarris: alsamixer auf (jaja, du nutzt pulse ... das ist aber kein audioserver, du hast darunter alsa) und alle fraglichen optionen durchprobieren. bevorzugt boolean optionen, wi e'analog/digital und/oder mic an/aus ... am boos sollte es nicht liegen.
<Jarris> woher weiß ich was ich nutze?
<LupusE> Jarris: daher, dass ich es dir sage, weil du es doof findest, wenn ich dir sage wo du lesen sollst.
<BuZZ-T> Gaertner: damit dir jemand helfen kann: Was willst du tun? Was wird nicht getan? Und paste bitte mehr, mindestens davor hast du die Ausgabe abgeschnitten
<Jarris> und wie schalt ich dann auf alsa um?
<LupusE> Jarris: gar nicht,
<LupusE> lesen hilft.
<moritz__> hey, ich hab ein Problem mit dem Default-Schlüsselbund. Und zwar werde ich kurz nach dem login immer nach dem PW dafür gefragt. Allerdings habe ich nie ein solches PW vergeben. Kann ich den in Seahorse einfach rauslöschen? Das ist mir eigentlich sehr unrecht, aber ich weiss nicht, was für ein PW das sein soll, bzw. wie ich den beim login autom. entsperren kann...?
<Gaertner> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402247/
<ring1> Gaertner, und wo ist der fehler?
<bastii> Gaertner: wenn du mal die Pakete verusuchst einzeln zu instalieren,sollte doch ne fehlermeldung kommen, warum er das nicht tun will
<ring1> Gaertner, geht es dir um die 7 nicht aktualisierten pakete?
<LupusE> .oO( wahlweise dist-upgrade nutzen ...)
<ring1> Gaertner, siehe LupusE :)
<Gaertner> ja
<BuZZ-T> apt-get upgrade installiert keine neuen Pakete, aktualisiert nur bereits installierte => sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 
<Gaertner> die werden in der Aktualisierungsverwaltung werden auch welche angezeigt
<Gaertner> BuZZ-T
<Gaertner> habe ich
<Gaertner> haber da steht ja http://de.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates
<Gaertner> wenn ich das rausnehme
<moritz__> PS: automatische anmeldung ist deaktiviert
<koegs> moritz__: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gnome_schl%C3%BCsselbund + http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/networkmanager#Drahtlose-Verbindungen
<moritz__> koegs, habe mir den Schlüsselbund Artikel schon durchgelesen, leider stimmen die beiden PWs nicht überein
<moritz__> scheinbar
<koegs> dann ändere es doch entsprechend
<mgolisch> jo setzt es einfach auf das selbe wie dein user pw
<moritz__> das geht ja nicht, ich muss zum ändern das alte eingeben, und das weiss ich nicht weil ich es nie gesetzt habe
<koegs> wenn du es nie gesetzt hast, sollte es gleich dem user-password sein
<moritz__> koegs, ja, ich habe es jetzt... bisschen doof. Musste über chroot in mein System und musste dort mein WLAN-PW eingeben und das in nem Schlüsselbund speichern... dachte allerdings nicht, dass er dadurch dann das alte PW einfach überschreibt. Naja, also erledigt
<Sputnik> Guten Abend
<Sputnik> Hab da ein Problem! Wenn ich den Befehl uptime eingebe, dann wird auf 2 User hingewiesen! Ist das der Benutzer und Root oder hab ich da einen Hacker dabei?
<LupusE> moritz__: wlan PW wuerde ich eh nicht im schluesselbund ablegen, sondern plaintext.
<ring1> Sputnik, probier mal users
<Sputnik> ok
<moritz__> LupusE, heisst? Habe mir darüber ehrlich gesagt bisher keine Gedanken gemacht...
<Gaertner> mein probelm ist immernoch nicht prohoben
<LupusE> heisst: mach dir mal gedanken darüber.
<bekks> Sputnik: Nopaste die Ausgabe dieser Befehle: lsb_release -a; uptime
<Sputnik> ok
<LupusE> Sputnik: mittels 'w' (ohne '') siehst du wer im system angemeldet ist und was er/sie macht.
<Sputnik> da erscheint zweimal jux mein name
<bekks> nopaste :)
<k1l> Gaertner: das ist kein problem. das ist so gewollt
<Sputnik> ok danke sehr. ich dachte schon
<k1l> Gaertner: hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get#Aktualisierung-durchfuehren
<Gaertner> dasind update dabei für ubuntu
<Gaertner> dabei
<k1l> Gaertner: lies bitte nochmal den absatz, dden ich dir extra verlinkt habe
<Gaertner> sudo apt-get upgrade  und sudo apt-get  upgrage
<k1l> Gaertner: lesen! abmarsch
<Sputnik> ich hab es mal bei Lodge It gepastet  Paste464535
<Sputnik> oh moment hab ein zeichen vergessen  Paste#464535
<ring1> Sputnik, das wird sich keiner ansehen. paste doch einfach den link
<Sputnik> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/464535/#
<Sputnik> ist das so in ordenung oder ist das ein hacker?
<ring1> ist alles in ordnung
<Sputnik> ok danke sehr puh,smile
<k1l> Sputnik: du meinst die beiden user unter w?
<Sputnik> ja meine ich
<k1l> nee, das passt. das bist du und du mit dem w prozess :)
<Sputnik> ok du und du ist gut
<Sputnik> lach
<Sputnik> danke sehr
<Sputnik> muß ins bett, elektrische grüße
<Jarris> kann mir jetzt vllt nochmal jemand helfen, wie einem richtigen noob, würde gern mein mikro ans laufen bekommen
<ring1> Jarris, gibt mal alsamixer im terminal ein
<Jarris> hab
<Jarris> und dann f4 für aufname?
<ring1> positiv
<ring1> mit den pfeiltasten kannst du dich durch die kanäle bewegen
<ring1> also, rechts und links. hoch und runter erhöht oder vermindert den pegel. mit m kann man muten
<Jarris> input = Mic  ; input 1 = front Mic
<Jarris> alle ablekn mittig
<Jarris> S/PDIF lässt sich icht verändern
<Jarris> was soll ich da denn noch ausprobieren?
<ring1> hast du bei input source mic gewählt?
<Jarris> ja
<ring1> könntest bei all, also mit f5, nochmal gucken, ob irgendwas diesbezüglich gemutet ist
<ring1> MM steht für mute, OO für an
<Jarris> ahhhh
<Jarris> ja bei ner menge steht das warte
<Jarris> bei Mic zum beisoiel :)
<Jarris> und wie änder ich das?
<ring1> m
<Jarris> ok :) das geht
<Jarris> und wie läuft das dann das ich mich nicht selber höre sondern nur die anderen bei skype z.b.?
<ring1> ausprobieren, hab ich nie getestet
<Jarris> hmmm, aber danke schonmal vielmals :)
<ring1> kann dir nur http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype ans herz legen
<Jarris> hab ich schon offen, aber vorher hatte ich den eindruck er erkänt mein mikro garnicht, also danke!
<ring1> gern
<fk86> hallo
<fk86> an wen darf ich mich in sachen html wenden? speziell frames
<Jarris> je nach frage
<mgolisch> was hat das mit ubuntu zu tun?
<guntbert> fk86: hast do selfhtml schon gesehen?
<guntbert> *du
<fk86> dachte vielleicht das es an dem editor mit liegen könnte
<fk86> guntbert. ja hab ich aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht
<ring1> fk86, ich würde es mal in #html versuchen
<guntbert> fk86: abgesehen davon, dass das hier eher off topic ist: egal wo du fragst, du solltest etwas mehr info liefern, was du tun willst und was nicht geht
<fk86> ja okay danke ring1
<guntbert> fk86: und #html ist englisch :)
<fk86> das erschwert die sachen :( aber egal
<mgolisch> das lernt man doch in der schule..
<fk86> ich könnte wetten mein schulenglisch hilft mir gleich wenig weiter
<fk86> gibt es noch mehr channels für html? in dem reagiert irgendwie keiner
<k1l> fk86: bei uns im offtopic oder wäre auch so eine channel-frage besser aufgehoben
<fk86> wo find ich offtopic?
<k1l> ,topic? fk86 
<shetlandpony> fk86: Guck doch mal ins Topic von diesem Channel. Auch einzusehen mit: /topic
<fk86> Aufruf: /topic <Thema>: Das Thema der aktuellen Unterhaltung festlegen
<fk86> ?
<k1l> aiaiai, gib einfach mal "/topic" hier ein. dann wird dir das topic njochmal angezeigt, weil du es ja beim betreten nicht gelesen hast. dort findest du viele informationen.
<fk86> das was ich gerade geschrieben hab kommt raus wenn ich /topic eingebe
<lana> Sind Fragen zu Gnome in Ordnung?
<k1l> lana: kommt drauf an :) aber kannst es ja mal versuchen
<lana> Es geht um Soundeffekte, genauer um einen Alarm.
<k1l> fk86: um es abzukürzen: #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<k1l> ,wf? lana 
<shetlandpony> lana: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<fk86> danke
<lana> Kann man definieren welches Programm einen Ton als Warnung bekommt, und welches nicht?
<lana> Es geht um Firefox, der seit Version 3.5 die Systemvariablen nutzt. Deshalb kann man dort das Warnsignal nicht direkt abstellen.
<lana> Jetzt frage ich mich, ob man denn definieren kann, dass Firefox keinen Ton bei einer Warnung abgibt.
<lana> Einen Versuch ist das Fragen hier allemal Wert.
<lana> Man kann im Firefox zwar die Warnung abstellen, den Ton dazu dafür nicht.
<ppq> lana: öffne mal in einem neuen tab about:config und gib in der suchmaske ein: accessibility.typeaheadfind.enablesound 
<lana> Nein.
<ppq> lana: darauf ein rechtsklick -> umschalten
<lana> So einfach ist es leider nicht.
<lana> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=508474
<lana> Die Option zum festlegen einer Variable müsste theoretisch in Gnome / Ubuntu bereitgestellt werden.
<bfg28> hi
<lana> So wie es im Moment aussieht, ist es nicht Möglich in den Einstellungen etwas derartiges festzulegen.
<bfg28> Oh, deutschsprachig, wunderbar
<bfg28> Hätte mal ein paar fragen an die pros über die Einstellungen im ubuntu 11.04
<bfg28> Natürlich nur wenn einer von Euch noch fit ist um die Uhrzeit, geht um einen Monitor der via HDMI an meinem Läppy hängt
<lana> Die eigentliche Frage wäre jetzt noch interessant.
<bfg28> Ok, ich habe einen Asus Läppy an dem via hdmi ein Asus Monitor hängt, Bei Windows7 konnte ich den großen Montior als Standart definieren, im ubuntu hab ich diese einstellung leider noch nicht gefunden
<ppq> welche grafikkarte?
<lana> Das ganze nennt sich Bildschirmeinstellungen.
<ppq> 'lspci -knn' in einem pastebin wäre interessant
 * ppq stupst bfg28 leicht an
<bfg28> Da war ich schon drinne Monitore sind eingestellt, aber die Hauptanwendungen sind immer aufm Läppy Monitor. Gibbet um herauszufinden welche Graka genau verbaut ist einen Befehl für terminal?
<ppq> bfg28: habe ich dir eben genannt :)
<ring1> :)
<ppq> tzz
<bfg28> 0:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller [8086:0044] (rev 18)
<bfg28> 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:1f97]
<bfg28> 	Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel
<bfg28> 00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port [8086:0045] (rev 18)
<bfg28> 	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
<bfg28> 	Kernel modules: shpchp
<bfg28> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0046] (rev 18)
<bfg28> 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:1252]
<bfg28> 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<bfg28> 	Kernel modules: i915
<bfg28> 00:16.0 Communication controller [0780]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller [8086:3b64] (rev 06)
<ring1> ,paste? bfg28 
<shetlandpony> bfg28: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<ppq> bfg28: guck mal da http://intellinuxgraphics.org/dualhead.html
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR
<MaSch> hiho
<MaSch> also nen kollege von mir hat mir grad das folgende erzählt: Er habe ein Hardware-Raid in seinem recher mit 2 platten im raid 0. Unter windows würde alles perfekt erkannt so das dort nur eine platte sichtbar ist. Ubuntu würde ihm angeblich allerdings die beiden einzelnen Platten anzeigen. Eigentlich möchte ich ihm keinen Drogenkonsum unterstellen aber... öhh? Gibts ne sinnvolle erklärung? 
<ppq> *kopfkratz* er ist sich sicher, dass das kein sw raid ist?
<MaSch> ähhh nein
<MaSch> ich würde wetten das es eins ist
<MaSch> also, das ist das einzige was es erklären würde
<MaSch> oder?
<MaSch> ist son abgefahrens asus board mit diesem EFI-Krämpel 
<MaSch> warum steht denn nirgends ob es nen HW oder SW raid ist im netz ? argh
<W4R|Justus> hi ich bin auf der live cd und brauche den befehl env-update da das packet nicht auf der cd ist suche ich das packet
<k1l> was soll denn env-update sein?
<k1l> ist das nicht gentoo kram?
<W4R|Justus> das gibts doch auch bei ubuntu
<W4R|Justus> ich will die partition wechseln
<W4R|Justus> also das chroot ändern dafür brauch ich das
<k1l> also ich finde da nur gentoo kram und nen "bug", wo ein gentoouser sich das für ubuntu wünscht. aber nicht bekommt.
<W4R|Justus> hatte da was gelesen das da n user sein ubuntu zerlegt hat aber egal
<W4R|Justus> gibts dazu was äquivalentes
<W4R|Justus> wenns das so nicht gibt
<k1l> wenn du das chroot wechseln willst unmounten und dann ins neue rein? 
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD  hier als beispiel.
<k1l> ich bin aber jetzt raus, viel erfolg noch.
<ring2> wozu ist der teil vor ssh-rsa in der .ssh/know_hosts?
<MaSch> ppq: also er meint er hätte das raid im BIOS (= EFI) eingerichtet
<MaSch> demnach _sollte_ es doch nen hw raid sein oder? kann efi sw-raid?
<MaSch> ahh.. es ist ein raid 1
<MaSch> Okay.. raus mit der sprache, mit welcher magie nehmt ihr unter ubunut ein hw raid in 2 platten auseinander O.o 
<MaSch> ahh.. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/hardware-raid-wird-nicht-erkannt-1/#post-2594165 das klingt ähnlich
<shetlandpony> MaSch's url: http://tinyurl.com/3drsv5o |        Hardware Raid wird nicht erkannt › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<ring2> es scheint die dns und die ip des servers allerdings gehasht zu sein
<MaSch> ring2: also bei mir steht da die "dns,ip ssh-rsa blabla" 
<MaSch> ist aer auch nen gentoo 
<MaSch> aber openssh ist openssh
<ring2> stimmt ja auch
<MaSch> ja dann ist doch klar wofür das ist
<ring2> ich habs ja jetzt auch gefunden
<MaSch> ich wollte das nur bestätigen
<MaSch> weil du sagtest es "scheint" 
<ring2> es steht da heutzutage nicht mehr im klartext
<ring2> sondern als hash
<ring2> das erreicht man mit 'ssh-keygen -H' nachm eintragen der zeile
<MaSch> achso, ja.. öhhh danke!
<ring2> muss man natürlich aktivieren, falls nicht schon geschehen in ssh_config: HashKnownHosts yes
<MaSch> gut zu wissen
<MaSch> hast auch ne lösung für den RAID-Bug?
#ubuntu-de 2011-08-26
<ring2> ich würde davon ausgehen, dass es ein software raid ist
<MaSch> ich eigentlich auch. Also son Fake-Raid (siehe post oben) 
<ring2> genau
<MaSch> hmm
<MaSch> weist du wie das ist wenn er unter windows & linux jeweils nen software raid draus macht? 
<MaSch> klappt das? 
<ring2> weiß ich nicht. würde mal vermuten, dass nein
<ring2> unter linux kann mich sich auf jeden fall entscheiden zwischen dmraid und mdadm als tool
<MaSch> hmm.. was sag ich dem armen typ denn jetzt? Er soll sich nen anständigen raid-controller kaufen?
<ring2> das ist immer eine gute idee ;) aber ich weiß nicht, wie gut der parallelbetrieb von windows und linux sich auf einem raid auswirkt bzw. ob es überhaupt funktioniert. hab kein windows
<ring2> MaSch, vielleicht morgen nochmal zu einer humaneren uhrzeit fragen
<MaSch> ring2: das macht sinn, ja
<pog> wann wir das .XAuthority generiert?  Sollte es nicht moeglich sein, ein /home/user umzuhaengen, sodass X noch funktioniert? Oder ist es nur ein Problem, wenn das ./XAuthority vom user selbst nicht lesbar ist?
<pog> es ist wirklich unangenehm, dass in $home, die Configs und user-daten, und user-profile so vermischt sind, sodass man nicht ohne weiteres ein $home aus einem anderen system verwenden kann. (bei migration).
<sash_> Gerade alles was die WM-Konfiguration oder Gnome-Konfiguration und so weiter angeht, würde ich gar nicht mitnehmen wollen. An sich mache ich ein neues Home und ziehe von Documents über Pictures usw noch .ssh, .bashrc, .thunderbird, .mozilla, .openvpn usw. mit rüber
<pog> ja, nur das macht es leider etwas schwierig, von einem neuen System, z.B. ein altes $home mal zu verwenden, was manchmal noch praktisch waere.
<pog> also so, dass man es von unterschiedlichen Orten anschnallen kann, ohne fixe manipulation
<sash_> NFS
<pog> oder auf dem gleichen Rechern, eine andere Installation.
<pog> diese Geschichten, auch mit chroot sind immer unglaublich kompliziert.
<pog> sobald X im Spiel ist.
<pog> auf jeden Fall, wenn man kein X11-Guru ist.
<pog> Windows ist ja diesbezueglich nicht besser :-)
<sash_> Aber was brauchst du denn aus deinem Home an verschiedenen Rechnern? Deine .bashrc? Die kann man ja auch so mitnehmen oder runterladen. Was spricht gegen nen persistenten Stick bzw. eine komplette Installation auf nem Stick?
<pog> meist ist es meine relativ aufwendige evolution, was ich verwenden will.
<sash_> Auf der Arbeit? Weil zu an zig verschiedenen Rechnern arbeiten musst? Oder wie genau?
<pog> der rest ist eigentlich egal.
<sash_> Gerade evolution ist bezüglich Portabilität ja ein Witz, afaik. Also, ein schlechter Witz.
<pog> wenn ich halt eine neue Installation mache, dann moechte ich halt immer zugriff auf mein Mail haben, und nicht wechseln, ohne aber immer das Mail zu migrieren.
<pog> sash_: das mag eben sein :-) ein wirklich schlechter Witz
<sash_> Naja, wenn du eine Neuinstallation machst, dein neuer User den gleichen Namen und UID hat wie der alte, dann sollte eigentlich nix dagegen sprechen, das ganze /home/$USER verwenden zu können.
<pog> ich hab das problem, dass ich jetzt den Hauptbenutzer sysadmin nenne, und frueher pogay, weil ich dazu tendiere, in Installatinen dem Benutzer nicht immer alle Rechte zu geben, die Installationen sollen ja nicht userspezifisch (auf meinen User sein) sonder allgemein gueltig.
<pog> auf jeden FAll hab ich dann einen user pogay creiert, der andere ID's hatte 1001 statt 1000. 
<pog> und der User 1000 ist ja schon da und da kann ich das $home nicht ad hoc wechseln.
<pog> ev. geht es wenn ich mich mit pogay einlogge, dann mit dem sysadmin das andere $home anschnalle. 
<pog> es geht mir eigentlich auch um das Verstaendnis...
<sash_> Die Sache mit dem Sysadmin-User wirst du irgendwann nicht mehr toll finden.
<sash_> Aber generell kannst du pogay auch einfach als Erstes anlegen und danach den sysadmin. Und UIDs umbiegen kannst du auch.
<pog> eigentlich kann man Linux installieren, indem man die parition installiert. Und dann kann man noch individuelle Installationen und Configs vornehmen.
<pog> vllt ist der andere Weg besser.
<pog> wollte einfach keine Installatinen fuer Enduser, mit dem Haupt-User pogay, oder dass sie den gar verwenden.
<pog> es ist auch so, wenn ich z.B. ein System vom Stick aufstarte, moechte ich im Prinzip oft Sachen von anderen Installatinen verwenden, z.B. bestehende Evolution...
<sash_> Aber was hat dein Account auf nem Rechner für andere Leute verloren?
<pog> es geht mir um eine sehr grosse Portabilitaet.
<pog> eben genau, wenn ich eine Inst einfach copiere, muss ich einen allgemeinen User haben.
<sash_> Evolution ist nicht gerade für großße Portabilität verwendbar.
<sash_> Nimm dann einfach thunderbird oder mutt oder sylpheed oder claws oder oder oder oder.
<sash_> Naja, ich muss los.
<pog> muss mir ueberlegen, eine andere Mail-SW zu vwerenden, ja, vllt. thunderbird, was dan..ok ciao
<pog> thanks
<mandu666> hallo :)
<bullgard4_> Warum ist meine Datei /var/lib/dpkg/status-old 18 Bytes größer als /var/lib/dpkg/status?
<BuZZ-T> vimdiff? :)
<LetoThe2nd> offensichtlich zufall.
<Mamr> wenn ich mit encfs daten auf einer externen platte verschlüssle, kann ich diese dann auch auf einem anderen computer (unter ubuntu) öffnen?
<LetoThe2nd> bei mir ist status 17byte grösser - liegt nach kurzer betrachtung mit diff einfach immer daran, was der gerade letzte vorgang mit dpkg war.
<joschi> Mamr: ja
<Mamr> beispiel:
<Mamr> ich erstelle die verschlüsselten ordner folgendermaßen:
<Mamr> encfs /mnt/encrypted /home/nutzer/einhängepunkt
<LetoThe2nd> ,enter? Mamr 
<shetlandpony> Mamr: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<pog> nachdem ich den Mechanismus mit dem xauth cookie einigermassen verstanden habe, kann mein user nun die Xterms starten, nur um evolution zu starten, muss wohl der Benutzer die gleichen Rechte haben, wie der originalbenutzer, hoffentlich reicht es wenn ID's identisch.
<Mamr> wenn ich das jetzt auf einem anderen system mittels encfs /mnt/encrypted /home/nutzer/anderereinhängepunkt öffne, dann klappt das? Ich frage insbesondere in bezug auf andere mount-points auf dem anderen gerät
<LetoThe2nd> Mamr: sollte gehen. aber probiers halt einfach schnell mit nem stick oder so aus.
<Mamr> LetoThe2nd: danke! und noch eine frage: kann mir auto-mount irgendwie dazwischenkommen? --> d.h. sollte ich die externe platte jedesmal auswerfen und dann händisch nach /mnt/eigenereinhängepunkt mounten?
<Mamr> also mittels des encfs-commands
<LetoThe2nd> Mamr: zur kombination automount/encfs kann ich mangels erfahrung nichts sagen.
<Bundestrojaner> Morgen
<bullgard4_> BuZZ-T: Ich kann mir die Unterschiede zwischen beiden Dateien mittels '~/var/lib/dpkg$ diff status status-old' ansehen. Das beantwortet aber nicht meine Frage "Warum...".
<Bundestrojaner> ich habe gerade den qtcreator installiert (Kubuntu 10.04 LTS), doch er lässt sich nicht öffnen...
<Bundestrojaner> nach kurzer Zeit verschwindet der "Laden-Task" unten, bei Top hängt jedoch qtcreator.bin mit 100% CPU-Last drinnen
<BuZZ-T> bei mir schon. Ein Paket stand vorher auf "unpacked" und nachher auf "installed", ein Buchstabe Unterschied, ein  Byte Unterschied
<LetoThe2nd> BuZZ-T: sag ich doch. der exakte unterschied ist einfach zufall, abhängig von der letzten dpkg-operation.
<bullgard4_> BuZZ-T: Was verstehst Du unter "vorher" und "nachher"?
<BuZZ-T> status_old und status, wie Leto gemeint hat, die letzte Aktion von dpkg liegt dazwischen
<LetoThe2nd> BuZZ-T: vmtl hat er mich auf ignore.
<bullgard4_> BuZZ-T: Meine beiden Dateien haben denselben Zeitstempel.
<Bundestrojaner> Ausgabe wenn ich ihn in der Konsole starte: http://pastebin.com/s0ndU8Pw
<BuZZ-T> müssen ja auch gleichzeitig geändert werden. Wenn eine Aktion durchgeführt wird, ändert sich sowohl die letzte als auch die vorletzte Aktion
<BuZZ-T> ist ja dann sowas wie ein Log bzw. Protokoll
<sash_> bullgard4_: Die müssen ja auch gleichzeitig geändert werden.
<bullgard4_> sash_: Wieso weicht eine Sicherheitskopie vom Original ab? http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:QanNNSTBE4AJ:seraphyn.teiko.org/+%22Die+Datei+/var/lib/dpkg/status-old%22&cd=1&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de&lr=lang_en&source=www.google.de
<shetlandpony> bullgard4_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/3nlrlu6 | Seraphyn Blog 
<k1l> bullgard4: weil es die sicherheitskopie der alten datei ist, bevor "welcher dienst auch immer" die neue angelegt hat.
<bullgard4_> k1l: Ein Dienst legt eine neue Datei in nullkommanix Zeit an? Wie geht das?
<k1l> bullgard4: das übersteigt leider alles den ubuntu support, wenn du da rumdoktorst. wende dich am besten direkt an linus torvalds.
<bullgard4_> k1l: Ok, danke!
<BenLue> Tschoe mit oe, heue Tiere versorgen und morgen aba an die See. Wuensche euch ein Schoenes WE ....
<BenLue> -a
<jokrebel__> hi
<pog> jetz gelang es mir, in einer neuen session mit einem anderen user, dem aendern von $home und rumcopieren von .Xauthority evolution korrekt zu starten, nur --- jetzt motzt er nach den imap passwoertern. 
<pog> also ist nicht viel brauchbarer
<pog> werden diese IMAP pw im Safe der aktuellen Installation abgelegt?
<besterino> hallo zusammen
<pog> ist jemand schweizer, und hatte im 10.04 oder spaeter das problem, dass die Tile nur noch ueber legacy oder veraltete Tastatur-Einstellungen kamen?
<pog> die Tilde und anderen zusammengesetzte Zeichen.
<pog> solange legacy geht, ist es an fuer sich o.k. aber doch ist es recht bloed, wenn die aktuelle CH-Tastatur keine zusammengesetzen Zeichen generieren wuerde, v.a. bei der engabe von franz. sonderzeichen.
<besterino> bin ich hier grds. richtig, um eine (funktionierende) Lösung einmal "schnell" auf grundsätzliche (strukturelle/sicherheitsrelevante) Fehler gegenprüfen zu können?
<besterino> Es geht um phpmyadmin und ssl
<besterino> (und ich bin von dem abgewichen, was man sonst so im Netz dazu findet...)
<LetoThe2nd> besterino: nur sehr eingeschränkt, wenn es sich nicht direkt um ein ubuntu-problem handelt und du nur nen billigen audit haben willst.
<pog> ssl ist nur die Sicherheit, dass von aussen die Verbindung nicht angesehen werden kann.
<frostschutz> gibts kein #phpmyadmin?
<pog> um was geht es? es ist klar, dass das Tool nicht von jedermann aufgerufen werden darf.
<besterino> @leto: jau, Problem nicht wirklich, lüppt ja
<LetoThe2nd> besterino: dann vllt. #ubuntu-de-offtopic, #php, #ssh, whatever bitte. danke sehr. :-)
<besterino> alles klar, danke für den Weg zum richtigen Plätzchen! 
<besterino> :-D
<pog> besterino: im offtopic kann man z.T. solche allgemeinen EDV-Probleme diskutieren
<pog> wo werden die Sachen abgelegt, wenn man z.B. im Mail (Evolution) ein Passwort eingeben muss. Ist mir auch schon passiert, dass ein Aufruf ueber Qemu und dann evolution die Passoerter neu promptet, ist mir unklar warum.
<koegs> entweder in der applikation selber oder z.B. im Gnome SChlüsselbund
<pog> ja, kann sein, dass ich ueber eine andere Oberflaeche reinkam, und somit der Bund nicht zur Verfuegung stand.
<pog> ich vergesse mal meine portables Evolution fuer heute :-)
<pog> scheint im uebrigen im Web diskutiert, aber keine offensichtichen loesungen.
<bullgard4_> sash_: Ich habe mich duch mc ins Bockshorn jagen lassen. Der hat gleiche Zeitstempel angezeigt, In Wirklichkeit waren die Zeitstempel verschieden.
<boern> kann mir jemand per teamviewer mit einem wlan problem helfen? ich komm da einfach nicht weiter
<netguy> Was ist denn dein Problem?
<boern> er erkennt mein wlan verbindet aber nicht damit weil er meint das pw ist falsch aber es ist der richtige key
<sash_> bullgard4_: Mit stat nachgesehen?
<boern> ich hab jetzt meinen pc per kabel mit dem wlan verbunden und es geht aber ich will das per wlan machen weil sonst muss ich immer neben dem telefonkasten sitzen^^
<boern> vl kann sich das jmd anschauen weil ich hab kein plan was ich noch machen kann
<taunix> boern, du willst jemandem deinen rechner per fernzugriff schenken?
<sash_> per Kabel mit dem WLAN verbunden?
<bullgard4_> sash_: Mit ls -al
<boern> wie meinst du das taunix?
<boern> ja per kabel mit dem wlan router verbunden
<taunix> boern, wenn du jemandem per tv an deinen rechner lässt, hat er alle macht darüber, du kannst da nicht sicher sein, dass er dir da nur das w-lan einrichtet
<Lubomir> tach. könnte mir jemand helfen folgende repos vernünftig in meine sources.list hinzu zu fügen? repo.wuala.com
<koegs> Lubomir: wuala ist in den Paketquellen enthalten
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wuala
<bauruine> Lubomir, lad das deb von der seite herunter das installiert dir das repo 
<Lubomir> koegs: bei ein frisches 11.04 findet er kein wuala in den default repos
<Lubomir> bauruine: wenn ich die passende deb herunterlade und anklicke, öffnet sich das software management und dann passiert nichts.
<koegs> interessant, hab auf packages.ubuntu.com geguckt und dort wird auch nichts gefunden
<koegs> dann stimmt der wiki-artikel wohl nicht mehr
<bauruine> koegs, der stimmt ist nur etwas umständlich beschrieben.
<Bundestrojaner> ich habe ein problem mit dem qtcreator auf Kubuntu 10.04 LTS. Vorher gerade installiert über den Packetmanager, beim Start passiert das:
<Bundestrojaner> http://pastebin.com/2bib5pN0
<koegs> ah, jetzt sehe ich es :D
<koegs> Lubomir: alternativ mit "sudo dpkg -i <datei>" probieren
<Lubomir> fügt der dann auch die neue repo hinzu?
<koegs> ich gebe bestimmt kein support für fremdpakete
<koegs> und ich werde es auch nicht ausprobieren
<bauruine> Lubomir, laut wuala website ja 
<Lubomir> ne, das war eine ubuntu frage ^^
<Lubomir> macht dpkg -i das selbe wie die grafische oberfläche?
<koegs> nein, das ist eine frage zu einem fremdpaket
<Lubomir> im hintergrund
<koegs> dpkg installiert das paket, was das paket macht... steht im paket
<Lubomir> ok
<Bundestrojaner> keiner eine Idee was das heißen soll?
<pog> gibt es eine Moeglichkeit das /tmp dynamisch zu vergroessern? 
<pog> im /home hab ich noch viel Platz, aber nicht unter dem /
<ppq> pog: lager einfach /tmp aus
<pog> kann ich im Betrieb z.B. was in /tmp mounten, usb-space o.ae.
<Lubomir> hat die repos zur sources.list nicht hinzugefügt
<ppq> pog: kannst du - allerdings solltest du vorher die grafische oberfläche beenden, die hält während der laufzeit ein paar sachen in /tmp offen
<ppq> pog: guck dir mal 'lsof | grep /tmp' an, dann siehst du was da alles noch dateien geöffnet hat
<BuZZ-T> Lubomir: wahrscheinlich in eine Datei unter /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ , in die sources.list sollte automatisch nichts eingetragen werden
<bauruine> Lubomir, schau mal unter /etc/apt/sources.list.d/wuala.list 
<ppq> pog: und nen usb-stick nach /tmp zu mounten, wird dein system stark verlangsamen
<ppq> da solltest du schon was schnelleres nehmen
<ppq> eleganter wäre, eine live-cd zu booten, deine home partition oder eine andere zu verkleinern und entweder / zu vergrößern oder extra ne neue partition für /tmp anlegen
<BuZZ-T> pog: du kannst ein dynamisch wachsendes Image in /home erstellen und nach /tmp mounten
<Lubomir> bauruine: BuZZ-T ah, da ist es. danke :)
<pog> o.k. muss mal schauen, man kann ja /tmpfs anders mounten. 
<BuZZ-T> bzw. nicht mounten, sondern in die fstab eintragen, aus von ppq erklärten Gründen
<ppq> ein image ist auch ne idee, ja
<pog> BuZZ-T: guter ansatz.
<bauruine> Lubomir, du solltest es jetzt noch vom repo installieren (apt-get install wuala) damit du updates erhältst (wenn ich den artikel richtig gelesen habe)
<BuZZ-T> bauruine: die bekommt er auch so, das Paket ist per dpkg installiert und dadurch auch das Paket ins Repo hinzugefügt
<Lubomir> jep, apt-get install wuala sagt, dass es bereits drauf ist
<bauruine> ah ok wie gesagt der artikel sagt das so und ich war mir nicht sicher. 
<leszek> hi
<Lubomir> hehe, hi leszek 
<Lubomir> na, gerade bei icq gelesen
<leszek> ja
<Lubomir> ist erledigt ;)
<leszek> Lubomir: hast du es hinbekommen ?
<leszek> ah ok
<Lubomir> danke @all
<pog> wo ist denn neuerdings die mozilla cache einstellung sehe, da kann ich sicher was loeschen.
<pog> sehe nichts unter Einstellungen.
<mandu666> Kennt sich hier jemand mit dem Media Player Tomahawk aus ? Und weiß vlt jemand wie man den unter 10.10 laufen kriegt ?
<leszek> mandu666: ich denke den kriegt man so auch unter 10.10 kompiliert: http://blog.sperr-objekt.de/content/1000350-How-to-build-the-latest-Tomahawk-Player-on-Ubuntu-11.04.html
<shetlandpony> leszek's url: http://tinyurl.com/3bs3m38 | How to build the latest Tomahawk Player on Ubuntu 11.04  - Sperrobjekt Weblog
<pog> ah, unter Netzwerk...
<mandu666> leszek: hat das bei dir funktioniert ?
<pog> nur dass ich einstellunge Netzwerk nicht habe...
<pog> nein...
<leszek> mandu666: ehrlich gesagt ich hatt
<pog> es ist versteckt, unter erweitert, Netzwerk
<leszek> upps
<leszek> mandu666: ehrlich gesagt ich hatte es damals zur ersten testversion mit debian kompiliert, da ging es
<mandu666> leszek: okay werds mal versuchen :)
<mandu666> leszek: habe gestern schonmal das .deb paket von der PPA seite geladen und das hat nicht funktioniert
<mandu666> leszek: eine fehlermeldung mit libphonon4 oder so :(
<leszek> mandu666: ja das wurde mit einer neueren phonon version aus 11.04 kompiliert
<mandu666> könnte ich die in 10.10 installiern und dann die tomahawk .deb installiern ?
<mandu666> Ich hab noch ein Problem : Das Skype Tray Icon im oberen Panel ist nicht Transparent sondern hat als Hintergrund das Grau das System-Themes...Wenn ich dann ein Transparentes Panel möchte sieht das nicht gut aus...Irgendjemand ein Tipp was ich da machen kann ?
<apricot1> hab ein Prob mit UUIDs. 2 Platten im System sda / sdb. sda3 und sdb3 haben identische UUIDs. Je nachdem welche ich im Nautilus zuerst anklicke hat die 2. dann die UUID mit '_' am Ende. Kann ich die UUIDs ändern ?
<apricot1> hab die Partition wohl früher mal 1:1  kopiert
<BuZZ-T> apricot1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/uuid#UUIDs-veraendern
<apricot1> merci
<BuZZ-T> hätte dir die Suchmaschine deines Vertrauens aber auch recht einfach gesagt :)
<BuZZ-T> bitte
<leszek> mandu666: da kannst du nix machen. Du brauchst den quellcode von skype um was zu ändern. Meines wissens nach nutzen die qt4 und das unterstützt die transparenz in tray icons nicht
<leszek> jedenfalls nicht in gnome
<BuZZ-T> in Unity? Komisch, Skype ist bei mir transparent, nur banshee und gajim nicht
<Bundestrojaner> ich habe bei meiner vbox (Host: Win7, Gast Kubuntu 10.4 LTS) einen gemeinsamen Ordner eingestellt
<Bundestrojaner> dieser wird von Kubuntu automatisch gemountet, doch kann nur Root zugreifen
<Bundestrojaner> wie kann ich auch meinem User Vollzugriff geben?
<apricot1> BuZZ-T, das Prob kam mir sooo exotisch vor, dass ich erst gar nicht gegurgelt hab  :)
<mandu666> leszek: Ja ich hab das seit dem Update auf eine neuere Version. Früher hat ich das nie...
<BuZZ-T> is nich so ungewöhnlich, grad clonen von Partitionen ist da ein Auslöser
<mandu666> BuZZ-T: nein in maverick. hab kein unity
<BuZZ-T> mandu666: achso, da weiß ich es nicht
<RomD> Bundestrojaner: es gibt eine vbox gruppe in die du den nutzer stecken musst. weiß den genauen namen nicht auswendig, aber sollte in der liste auftauchen.
<mandu666> leszek: würde das http://bit.ly/nECVcx vlt was nützen ?
<leszek> mandu666: nein das ist zu alte das wird nix bringen
<mandu666> ich hatte von jemand auch mal den tipp irgendwas in der panel config zu versuchen aber das hat auch nicht geklappt...
<BuZZ-T> Bundestrojaner: welcher Gruppe gehört den der mountpoint an? Wenn die vbox Gruppe was bringt, sollte das die gleiche sein
<Bundestrojaner> RomD: ich habe in /etc/groups eine Gruppe vboxfs gefunden, das muss sie sein, oder?
<Bundestrojaner> BuZZ-T: wie kann ich das überprüfen?
<mandu666> leszek: beim kompilieren habe ich folgende fehler meldung und es geht nicht weiter :( -- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
<BuZZ-T> ls -ld <mountpoint>
<leszek> mandu666: bitte die komplette fehlermeldung pasten auf einen nopaste service
<Bundestrojaner> BuZZ-T: root vboxsf
<BuZZ-T> perfekt, sprich Benutzer in die Gruppe vboxfs hinzufügen macht glücklich :)
<Bundestrojaner> habe ich versucht, aber: groupadd -g vboxsf tux -> groupadd: invalid group ID 'vboxsf' :-|
<ppq> Bundestrojaner: erstmal: du kannst einfach adduser nehmen. dann: typo.
<mandu666> nachdem ich den befehl "cmake -DINTERNAL_JREEN=ON -DINTERNAL_QTWEETLIB=ON .." eingegeben habe kam folgendes raus
<ppq> Bundestrojaner: 'sudo adduser benutzername vboxfs'
<BuZZ-T> sf -> fs
<mandu666> http://pastebin.de/18474 
<Bundestrojaner> ich habe es extra aus /etc/groups kopiert um sicher zu gehen :-|
<apricot1> Bundestrojaner,  vboxfs oder besser vboxusers
<Bundestrojaner> in /etc/groups steht wirklich vboxsf:x:1001:
<ppq> apricot1: vboxusers heißt die gruppe aufm host-system 
<BuZZ-T> hm k, kein typo
<ppq> Bundestrojaner: wenn du groupadd -g nutzt, muss da die GID hin, nicht der name
<ppq> also: 1001
<ppq> einfacher wäre natürlich immer noch adduser :)
<Bundestrojaner> mit adduser ging es jetzt
<Bundestrojaner> jetzt muss ich mich neu einloggen, oder?
<pog> interessant, ich habe einen Freien Platz auf der Disk alloziert, und den unter tmp gemountet. auf der cmdline sieht es bestgens auf, aber gnome kommt nicht mehr hoch, mit irgendwelchem ungueltigem sanity-check.
<ppq> die useradd/groupadd/usw skripte sind für den täglichen gebrauch sowieso etwas zu mächtig, die wrapperskripte wie adduser usw sind handlicher
<ppq> Bundestrojaner: ja
<Bundestrojaner> ok, danke für eure Hilfe
<ppq> äh.. s/skripte/programme/
<shetlandpony> sorry ppq, can't find 'skripte' in äh.'s last line
<pog> sind unter /tmp daten, die die Installatin braucht fuer einen Neustart.
<ppq> pog: nein
<pog> hab ich mir was zerschossen... 
<Bundestrojaner> weiß noch jemand wie ich das beheben kann? http://pastebin.com/2bib5pN0
<ppq> pog: reboote mal
<seven_> mein munin liefert keine daten mehr. munin-node läuft aber. woran kann das den liegen :(
<pog> o.k ppq ich versuche es nochmals
<Bundestrojaner> weiß echt keiner wie ich den qtcreator zum laufen bringe?
<leszek> mandu666: hast du deinen Fehler gesehen ? 
<mandu666> leszek: nein. ich frage dich :)
<leszek> mandu666: da steht sehr hübsch ganz groß in englisch das phonon fehlt
<vrs> ich habe folgendes plattenproblem: http://pastebin.com/xGr7Tu3e, smartctl sagt dies: http://pastebin.com/GEbhqtwn
<joschi> seven_: wie sammelst du die daten konkret ein? liefert munin-node daten zurück? Prüfe das ggf. via netcat
<vrs> zeit für einen neue platte?
<mandu666> wo bekomme ich das ?
<leszek> mandu666: ich denke es ist das entwicklerpaket : libphonon-dev gemeint
<mandu666> soll ich das nach installienr ?
<seven_> joschi: danke aber ich werd das ganze mal removen und neu installieren, eigentlich wollt ich nur mysql einbinden ...
<mandu666> leszek: das ist schon installiert...
<leszek> mandu666: dann scheinst du pech zu haben und es ist eine zu alte version. Du benötigst also eine neuere phonon version
<pog> scheint so, als haette ich mir ein gconf-file zerschossen, oder eine Berechtigung ist falsch. vllt, durch meine Versuche, das evolutin auf einer anderen Parition zu starten.
<pog> immerhin funktinoiert mein 8.04 noch...
<pog> ha, ha, permissions on /tmp directory, das kann es natuerlich sein...
<Bundestrojaner> funktionieren eigentlich kubuntu-updates mittlerweile?
<Bundestrojaner> also wenn ne neue Version kommt, dass man einfach ein update auf diese macht?
<BuZZ-T> was hat da denn deiner Meinung nach nicht funktioniert?
<Bundestrojaner> kA, ich war ja bis vor kurzem auf Gentoo, mir sagten nur die (K)ubuntu-Leute im Bekanntenkreis dass man immer neu installieren sollte weil die updates Probleme machen
<BuZZ-T> hm naja, es gibt schon manchmal Probleme, aber die lassen sich lösen
<BuZZ-T> mein System hier (Ubuntu, nicht Kubunt) lebt seit 7.04. Bei dir klang das grad so als sei ein Upgrade nicht möglich :)
<Bundestrojaner> wie gesagt, ich hörte nur vor so ~2 Jahren von denen, dass man es erst gar nicht versuchen soll...
<Bundestrojaner> welche Probleme sind das nun zB?
<Bundestrojaner> und qt ist meine lieblingslib für C++
<koegs> ,ot? Bundestrojaner
<shetlandpony> Bundestrojaner: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<koegs> pog: du kennst das schon ;-)
<pog> ja genau :-)
<Bundestrojaner> lol
<pog> muss jetzt eh neu booten.
<Bundestrojaner> pog: neu booten? bist du in wirklichkeit Windoof-Nutzer?
<jokrebel> hi
<pog> so, jetzt geht das System wieder... das erste Mal, nachdem ich im fstab /tmp anders gemountet habe, wurde dieser Space noch nicht geloescht. erst als ich dann ein weiteres mal bootete ohne dieses tmp wurde das tmp wieder geloscht. Und jetzt kann ich den neuen Space darunter allozieren, scheint zu gehen.
<pog> kann man Space loeschen, der durch ein mount ueberdeckt ist?
<sdx23> pog: Im Dateisystem? Nein.
<sdx23> Jedenfalls nicht wenn es "normal übermountet" ist.
<pog> ev. koennte man die /dev/sda parallel mounten, und dann dort loeschen, aber o.k. ist eher theoretisch.
<pog> danke jedenfalls fuer eure Hilfe. 
<frostschutz> pog: nicht theoretisch, genauso geht das...
<Bundestrojaner> BuZZ-T: Ich habe jetzt die Kubuntu 11.04-CD gestartet aber der bietet update gar nicht an?
<BuZZ-T> du musst ja auch nicht die Live-CD booten, um ein Upgrade zu fahren. Das kannst du über den update-manager
<Bundestrojaner> entweder partition verkleinern, vollständige Platte verwenden oder Partitionstabelle Manuell erstellen
<Bundestrojaner> ah, ok^^
<BuZZ-T> wenn du 10.04 hast, musst du aber vorher noch umstellen, dass er nicht nur auf eine LTS Version upgraded
<Bundestrojaner> ich boote jetzt mal uns sehs mir dann an
<BuZZ-T> jop
<k1l> man kann nicht von 10.04 direkt zu 11.04 upgraden
<jokrebel> k1l: glaub nicht.
<k1l> entweder man macht lts zu lts. 8.04 zu 10.04 zu 12.04, oder man macht jeden schritt: 10.04 zu 10.10 zu 11.04
<BuZZ-T> oh stimmt, ganz vergessen. Da is ja noch eine Version dazwischen :)
<BuZZ-T> Bundestrojaner: dann ist upgraden eher umständlich
<Bundestrojaner> scheiße...
<BuZZ-T> du müsstest halt zweimal upgraden, erst auf 10.10, dann weiter auf 11.04
<Bundestrojaner> geht das automatisiert?
<Bundestrojaner> oder wie umständlich ist das?
<BuZZ-T> beide upgrades gehen getrennt größenteils automatisiert, ja. Du musst halt ab und zu was bestätigen
<k1l> was spricht gegen ein upgrade mit dem upgrade manager ganz normal per internetanbindung?
<Bundestrojaner> ja das habe ich ja vor
<BuZZ-T> k1l: wohl nichts, wird er dann ja wohl auch machen. Sind trotzdem zwei upgrades
<Bundestrojaner> nur blöd dass ich jetzt das 11.04-image umsonst gesaugt habe
<Bundestrojaner> ich hatte das von Suse noch so im Kopf, von vor 7 Jahren^^
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/upgrade
<benste> hi - we kann ich alle mp3 files die in den letzen 2h hinzugefügt worden sind auf einmal entfenrne - z.b. via zeitgeist -- liegt daran das banshee sich nen spaß draus gemacht hat alle meine Songs zu kopieren statt diese einfach nur umzubenennen
<Bundestrojaner> 10.10 hieß Maverick Meerkat? :-|
<ppq> benste: mit find
<k1l> ,maverick? Bundestrojaner 
<shetlandpony> Bundestrojaner: Die Ubuntuversion 10.10 Maverick Meerkat (Eigensinniges Erdmaennchen) ist der Nachfolger von der LTS Version 10.04. Sie wird supportet bis April 2012. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Maverick_Meerkat [maverick meerkat]
<benste> ppq: mh werde ich mir man das man angucken
<Bundestrojaner> im Netz war doch immer von masturbating Monkey die rede...
<Bundestrojaner> wenn ich noch nicht viel getan habe bei der Version, ist es dann besser gleich die 11.04 normal zu installieren?
<k1l> Bundestrojaner: ja
<Bundestrojaner> dann mach ich das
<k1l> release notes angucken, backup kontorllieren, installieren, einrichten und backup zurückspielen
<ppq> benste: ungetestet(!!): find . -mmin -120 -name "*.mp3" -ok rm "{}" ";"
<Bundestrojaner> k1l: ich habe ja nichtmal daten drauf
<benste> ppq:  oh danke
<ppq> benste: lies bitte http://www.easylinux.de/2004/01/072-find und die manpage
<Bundestrojaner> ich habe ne Datenplatte die dem Ding als gemeinsamer ordner von vbox zur verfügung gestellt wird
<sdx23> ppq: -delete gibt's übrigens auch.
<ppq> sdx23: fragt das auch nach?
<sdx23> achso. Nein, tut es nicht.
<ppq> aber gut zu wissen, -delete kannte ich noch nich
<frostschutz> -delete kann schnell ins auge gehen
<itu> hi
<itu> wie spreche ich meinen DVB-T-stick an?
<itu>  /dev/video*  existiert nicht 
<dadrc> Meins heißt /dev/dvb, falls es dir wirklich nur um den Namen geht
<itu> das existiert auch nicht
<itu> hm
<dadrc> Dann wird er wohl nicht erkannt
<k1l> welches ubuntu? welcher stick?
<jokrebel> itu: Schildere doch mal bitte das _eigentliche_ Problem.
<dadrc> Einmal dmesg | grep -i dvb in 'nen Pastebin.
<dadrc> Ansonsten, was die beiden da sagen.
<jokrebel> Und ein lsusb in nen Nopaste-Service.
<itu> ja, sofort - wenn mein milionenster captaversuch gelungen ist...
<Thomas_Zahreddin> verwendet jemand kufer? bei mir frisst das Ding (Version 2.0.6) bis zu 1GB Ram
<itu> hier: http://eiximenis.wikimedia.org/0qqP1iSpjG
<k1l> itu: gibts sogar nen wiki artikel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Terratec_Cinergy_T_Stick
<dadrc> Na, das ist doch was, immerhin wird das Ding erkannt.
<itu> k1l: ich weiss
<itu> dadrc: schön, aber ich möchte bunte bilder sehen :/
<itu> mit der Installation wie beschrieben bin ich durch...
<k1l> und dann?
<dadrc> Ich würd behaupten, dir fehlt die passende Firmware
<k1l> neustart gemacht?
<itu> weiss ich halt nicht wie weiter
<itu> jedenfalls nicht solange die verdächtigen /dev 's nicht erscheinen
<itu> ok
<itu> bis gleich
<jokrebel> itu: Terminal öffnen - tail -f /var/log/messages - Enter - Stick abstecken und kurz warten 2x Enter - Stick anstecken - alles bitte pasten.
<itu> hm
<k1l> steht doch unten im wiki: Nach einem Neustart kann die Installation überprüft werden mit
<k1l> also abmarsch! reboot!
<itu> re
<jokrebel> itu: Terminal öffnen - tail -f /var/log/messages - Enter - Stick abstecken und kurz warten 2x Enter - Stick anstecken - alles bitte pasten.
<itu> mom  (terminals sind immer reichlich geöffent....)
<jokrebel> itu: Und auf das lsusb warte ich auch noch.
<itu> ist schon lang hier http://eiximenis.wikimedia.org/0qqP1iSpjG
<jokrebel> itu: oh sorry - übersehn.
<itu> wieviel letzte zeilen von /var/log/messages ?
<itu> ah, sry
<jokrebel> itu: Schmarrn - das ist nach wie vor nur "dmesg | grep -i dvb" ich hätte aber gerne "lsusb"
<jokrebel> itu: und ich möchte nicht die letzten Zeilen der /var/log/messages. Ließ bitte genauer.
<itu> jokrebel: das lsusb steht schon da...
<itu>   Device 007: ID 0ccd:0097 TerraTec Electronic GmbH
<jokrebel> itu: jo - beides in einem Paste. Sorry mein Fehler.
<itu> http://eiximenis.wikimedia.org/0qqP1iSpjG
<itu> die zeilen mit dvb  waren schon nach dem anstecken da, durch die Installationsprozedur hat sich da nichts geändert
<jokrebel> itu: _Welche_ Installationsprozedur hast Du denn vollzogen? k1l hat Dir den passenden Wiki-Artikel (wo allerdings mehrere verschiedene Stick gelistet sind) gepostet.
<itu> die unten für den  0ccd:0097
<itu> allerdings hab ich ubuntu 9.10 ...
<jokrebel> itu: mach mal - System -Systemverwaltung - ......omg
<k1l> 9.10 ist out of support :X
<jokrebel> itu: Die wird nicht mehr supportet 
<k1l> zumindest die 10.04 sollte drin sein
<jokrebel> oder wenn schon alt dann die 8.04 LTS
<itu> ja , sollte, ich weiss
<itu> als 8.04 gecrasht ist war 10.04 noch nicht da ^^
<itu> gut, dann bin ich erst mal wieder allein
<jokrebel> itu: Dann zieh Dein System wenigstens auf die aktuelle LTS (10.04)
<itu> und probier ein paar andere Rezepte...
<k1l> jokrebel: bei 8.04 ist auch nur noch die server variante im support: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu/Releases
<jokrebel> k1l: Ich hatte die Grafik immer so interpretiert, dass 8.04 LTS bis April 2013 supportet wird. Hinter Mail 2011 ist ein Stern und der heißt "Kubuntu wird nur 18 Monate lang unterstützt". Woraus ich erstmal geschlossen habe, dass dann die Gnome-Version eben bis 2013 supportet wird (auch als Desktop). Da lieg ich falsch?
<jokrebel> k1l: Weil aus erfahrung weiß ich dass ein 8.04LTS-Desktop auf alle Fälle zumindest noch Aktuallisierungen erhält.
<k1l> jokrebel: ja, hier ne tabelle aus dem orginal wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<BuZZ-T> jokrebel: Kubuntu (bei 8.04) 18 Monate, Ubuntu Desktop 3 Jahre, Server 5 Jahre
<k1l> 3 jahre desktop und 5 jahre server bei lts
<jokrebel> warum erhält dann der 8.04Desktop den ich kenne immer noch Aktuallisierungen?
<jokrebel> .oO( Nein - ist nicht meiner )
<k1l> weil wohl maintainer noch was freizeit übrig haben. aber es besteht offiziell kein support mehr
<jokrebel> Sind das vielleicht nur die "Anteile der Serverversion"?
<rumpe1> was ist denn der unterschied zwischen server und desktop von den default-installationspaketen mal abgesehen?
<kirchni> who
<k1l> jokrebel: kann sein.
<Bundestrojaner> gibt es installations-logs bei ubuntu?
<Bundestrojaner> beim Setup stand irgendwas von fehlerhaftem Packet da...
<seven_> wenn ich in mumin.conf localhost... und die IP auf den richtigen namen setze bekomme ich keine daten mehr :(
<rumpe1> Bundestrojaner, normal ja (in /var/log/apt )
<Bundestrojaner> ah, sry, ich meinte nicht ebim installieren von Packeten sondern beim installieren von Kubuntu
<rumpe1> Bundestrojaner, das wird höchstwahrscheinlich auch von apt installiert worden sein
<rumpe1> Bundestrojaner, Kubuntu ist auch ein (Meta)Paket
<rumpe1> ah... laut https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq besteht der Unterschied vor allem in der Auswahl der Pakete, dem Installationsprozess und einem für server optimierten kernel. Klingt so, als ob die Repos dann bis auf Kernelupdates auch fürs Desktop gehen müssten.
<Bundestrojaner> rumpe1: in /var/log/apt/history.log steht leider nur "Error: Sub-prozess /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Bundestrojaner> komme ich da irgendwie an details ran?
<bekks> ls -lha /var/log/apt/ sagt was?
<rumpe1> Bundestrojaner, es gibt noch term.log in dem verzeichnis. Check das mal.
<Bundestrojaner> die Datei ist leer
<Bundestrojaner> bekks: history.log, term.log
<Bundestrojaner> ich wechsle mal eben auf Kubuntu mit dem IRC, bis gleich
<Bundestrojaner> reh
<jokrebel> Bundestrojaner: Du kannst aber natürlich auch einfach nochmal aus dem Terminal heraus ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" machen und den kompletten Output Nopasten.
<Bundestrojaner> k
<Bundestrojaner> ich muss sowieso ein dickes update machen, fast 180 Packete^
<Bundestrojaner> aber erst muss ich die Gasterweiterung installieren, 800x600 auf nem FullHD-Bildschirm ist unerträglich^
<k1l> ach das ding ist in ner vbox
<Bundestrojaner> jap
<jokrebel> Bundestrojaner: Und 800x600 kommt vielleicht einfach von "leider-nur-zur-hälfte-upgedatet-wegen-Fehler"?
<Bundestrojaner> jetzt gehts :)
<Bundestrojaner> jokrebel und was erhoffst du dir von dem update? Dass der gleiche Fehler nochmal auftritt?
<jokrebel> Bundestrojaner: ja - und interpretiert werden kann…
<ralf> Hallo Zusammen
<ralf> Hätte da mal eine Frage zu Ubuntu 11.04 und ccsm
<Bundestrojaner> jokrebel: http://pastebin.com/dHzu9tm3
<ralf> habe mir hier mit dem CompitzConfig Einstellungs Manager für jede Arbeitsfläche einen anderen Hintergrund erstellt. Nun kann ich auf dem Desktop nicht mehr anlegen, keinen Starter, kein Textdokument nichts
<dadrc> ralf, das ist so, wenn compiz den desktop übernimmt, soweit ich weiß.
<BuZZ-T> ralf: ja, soweit ich weiß, muss man das dazu ausschalten
<dadrc> Also entweder viele bunte Bilder oder Dateien aufm Desktop
<ralf> mmm, ne andere Möglichkeit gibbet nicht?
<dadrc> Wüsste nicht, aber wenn du eine findest, lass es mich wissen :)
<ralf> Schade, die Bilderchen wollte ich schon so lassen, Arbeitsfenster 3 ist ein AC/DC Bildchen für den Musik Modus
<Bundestrojaner> jokrebel: noch da?
<jokrebel> Bundestrojaner: Dass ist aber nicht die komplette Ausgabe des geposteten Befehls, oder?
<Bundestrojaner> nein, das ist der Teil der mit dem gescheiterten Packet zu tun hat
<Bundestrojaner> davor wurden ja zig andere Packete erfolgreich aktualisiert
<ralf> Oder kann ich mir auch ohne den Compiz pro Arbeitsfläche einen anderen Hintergrund erstellen?
<jokrebel> Bundestrojaner: Ich hätte trotzdem gerne die _komplette_ Ausgabe.
<jokrebel> ...inclusive dem Update-Befehl
<Bundestrojaner> jokrebel: http://pastebin.com/G7Ebpj8e
<PBeck> hi
<jokrebel> Bundestrojaner: schau mal was ich jetzt gefunden hab: gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<Bundestrojaner> ach ja, Kubuntu 11.04 ist irgendwie wesentlich langsamer als 10.04. Kann man irgendwelche unnützen Effekte deaktivieren oder sowas?
<LetoThe2nd> tja /boot wird halt voll sein.
<Bundestrojaner> jokrebel: das stand aber vorher auch schon drin
<Bundestrojaner> LetoThe2nd: möglich, ich habe /boot nur 50MB groß gemacht
<LetoThe2nd> facepalm
<LetoThe2nd> *next* *ticket*
<jokrebel> Bundestrojaner: …womit Du recht hast. Wollte aber erst mal sehen ob da vielleicht Fremdquellen im Spiel sind und hab mir deshalb Deine geposteten 5% nicht genau durchgelsen, sorry.
<Bundestrojaner> LetoThe2nd: ich bin das von Gentoo so gewohnt, dass 50MB für /boot ausreichen
<ralf> Keiner ne Idee???
<jokrebel> Bundestrojaner: Dann solltest DU erst mal vielleicht ein paar nicht mehr benötigte Kernel deinstallieren.
<dadrc> ralf, mit Gnome ist das so nicht möglich. Angeblich kann KDE das, weiß ich aber nicht.
<Bundestrojaner> jokrebel: abi-2.6.38-8-generic  config-2.6.38-8-generic  grub  initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic  lost+found  memtest86+.bin  memtest86+_multiboot.bin  System.map-2.6.38-8-generic  vmcoreinfo-2.6.38-8-generic  vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic
<ralf_> Ewtl kommt ja sowas mit dem nächsten update
<Bundestrojaner> ich habe nur einen Kernel
<LetoThe2nd> und in die 50 mb wird vmtl auch kein zweiter reinpassen, wenn du dir mal dir grössen der kernelpakete inkl. modules anschaust.
<rumpel> Bundestrojaner, wie groß ist lost+found?
<Bundestrojaner> leer
<Bundestrojaner> wie groß ist eure Boot-Partition so?
 * jokrebel hat hier drei Kernel die keine 50 MB brauchen.
 * rumpel hat 3 Kerne und 63MB in /boot
<Fuchs> an Stelle von irgendwelchen Vergleichen koennte man auch einfach rasch df -h und du -sh anwerfen
<nahab> hallo hab ein problem... hab einen Fritz wlan stick, welcher auch erkannt wird, ,it dem ich auch gerade im internet bin, aber so nach 5 Minuten verliere ich immer die Verbindung und kann mich nicht neu eiwählen, muß also neustarten, dann geht´ s wieder...ich so als s Laie weiß jetzt nicht woran es liegt oder was ich dagegen machen kann...jemand ne ahnung?
<Fuchs> koennte man ergo die ganzen Offtopicdiskussionen, die ich schon seit heute Nachmittag bemerke, da hinschieben wo sie hingehoeren und sich hier auf Support konzentrieren? Besten Dank. 
<hdp> nahab, welche Geräteversion?
<Bundestrojaner> mein Boot-order hat momentan 27MB
<jokrebel> Bundestrojaner: Dann ist vielleicht / voll? Prüf das bitte mal.
<nahab> hdp, geräteversion von was ?-)
<jokrebel> Bundestrojaner: Und Fuchs nannte grade hilfreiche Konsolenbefehle.
<nahab> hp von den stick?
<Bundestrojaner> jokrebel: auf / sind ~900GB frei
<Bundestrojaner> und wo soll ich diese Konsolenbefehle anwenden? auf /boot?
<sdx23> nahab: am besten die Ausgabe von "lsusb" in einen Nopaste geben.
<nahab> sdx23,  mom
<jokrebel> Bundestrojaner: Konsolenbefehle wendet man in der Regel in der Konsole an. -> Terminal auf - "df -h" - Enter - "du -sh" Enter - Copy&NOpaste 
<Fuchs> Bundestrojaner: df -h geht ueberall, du -sh von da aus, wo der Platz fehlt
<nahab> sdx23,  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402262/
<nahab> hdp,  der stick ist ein FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N
<nahab> hdp,  was aber wahrscheinlich nichts zu sagen hat, weil mit meinen hama stick passiert das selbe
<hdp> Dann bin ich raus, ich hatte nur das Vergnügen mit dem Vorgängermodell.
<Bundestrojaner> jokrebel: ich hoffe das war nicht dein ernst^
<jokrebel> nahab: Da findest Du was über Deinen Stick http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fritz%21WLAN_USB_Stick-N
<Bundestrojaner> du -sh sagt 28MB auf /boot
<nahab> hups und weg war ich
<nahab> jokrebel hab ich schon gelesen aber das problem hab ich mit meinen hama stick auch
<jokrebel> Bundestrojaner: Was war nicht mein Ernst und warum?
<Bundestrojaner> http://pastebin.com/fnNAsrHs
<Bundestrojaner> jokrebel: das da: Bundestrojaner: Konsolenbefehle wendet man in der Regel in der Konsole an. -> Terminal auf - "df -h" - Enter - "du -sh" Enter - Copy&NOpaste 
<Fuchs> gut, es stehen knappe 14 MB zur Verfuegung auf /boot
<Fuchs> das ist halt einfach viel zu wenig 
<Fuchs> mach das etwas groesser, schadet ja nichts
<sdx23> nahab: Wäre zu klären, ob der Hama-Stick denselben Chipsatz hat, bzw. einen, der den selben Treiber nutzt.
<nahab> sdx23,  stimmt, soweit hab ich nicht gedacht
<sdx23> Falls nein, wäre u.U. auch ein Routerproblem in betracht zu ziehen.
<Bundestrojaner> Fuchs: Wie kann ich ne Partition vergrößern?
<Bundestrojaner> und wie groß soll sie werden?
<Bundestrojaner> kann das vbox selbst?
<Fuchs> fdisk, parted, gnuparted, such Dir was aus, vbox stellt nur eine Platte zur Verfuegung, welche von diesen Tools gesehen wird 
<Fuchs> und wie gross sie werden will entscheidest Du, aber anbetrachts der Tatsache, dass Du da > 400 GB rumliegen hast, tun so an die 200 MB sicher nicht weh. 
<jokrebel> Bundestrojaner: IMHO eine aussagekräftige, passende und richtige Antwort auf "[20:09] <Bundestrojaner> und wo soll ich diese Konsolenbefehle anwenden? auf /boot?" … aber wohl eher OT hier und für #ubuntu-de-offtopic hab ich keine Zeit und Lust.
<Fuchs> Weil halt Ubuntu nicht automagisch alte Kernel und initr-Abbilder entfernt wirst Du mal froh drum. 
<nahab> sdx23,  ich hätte ja noch einen internen mit dem klappt´s, aber den wiederum akzeptiert mein windows nicht
<Bundestrojaner> Fuchs: ok, danke. ich boote dann mal die Live-CD um das zu erledigen
<Fuchs> Bundestrojaner: nicht zwingend noetig, wenn Du noch Platz rumliegen hast
<Morphinger> hallo zusammen 
<Fuchs> Bundestrojaner: /boot solltest Du rein theoretisch im laufenden Betrieb aushaengen koennen. Was Du eigentlich wissen muesstest. 
<Bundestrojaner> Fuchs: das weiß ich, ich dachte aber dass ich mir den Platz von / nehmen muss
<Fuchs> dann wirst Du die LiveCD brauchen
<Bundestrojaner> aber da / nur 462GB groß ist...
<Fuchs> und, sollten da schon irgendwelche wichtigen Daten rumliegen, ein Backup wollen. 
<Morphinger> ich versuche  ein raid5 zu machen nur das kubuntu will oder kanns nicht oder ich mach was falsch
<Morphinger> muss ich da auf was achten wohin der bootloader kommt
<Morphinger> oder macht dass das system selber beim installen
<nahab> jokrebel ausserdem so wie ich es beim lesen dieses Linkes verstanden habe geht es nur da drum Fritz N Stick unter Wine  auf Ubuntu zum laufen zu bringen, aber  der Usb stick wurde ja ohne wine erkannt und einen tribrt zugeteilt, , also hilft mir der link nicht richtig weiter
<nahab> tribrt=treiber
<beaver74> Morphinger> willst du denn nur einen Bereich ins RAID5 bringen oder das komplette OS? Falls nur einen Datenbereich, wird der Bootloader ganz normal installiert.. du solltest hier lesen, falls nicht schon erledigt http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/software-raid
<nahab> sdx23,  wie kann ich das auf die schnelle herausbekommen (<sdx23> nahab: Wäre zu klären, ob der Hama-Stick denselben Chipsatz hat, bzw. einen, der den selben Treiber nutzt.)
<sdx23> nahab: anstecken, lsusb machen, nach dem Namen googeln (dem ganzen, den Chipsatznamen bei deinem anderen am Ende hattest du vorhin ja unterschlagen)
<beaver74> :D
<beaver74> usp
<beaver74> ups
<Morphinger> das ganze OS
<nahab> sdx23,  nicht unterschlagen, weiß nicht wo ich das bei ubuntu nachschauen kann
<nahab> sdx23,  und den lsusb vom fritz n Stick hatte ich ja gepostet
<jokrebel> nahab: Hast Du alles gelesen? Nur weil da 10 Zeilen lang von Wine die Rede ist, heißt das noch nicht dass der ganze Artikel sich auf Wine (und das auch noch ausschließlich) bezieht.
<nahab> oder besser gepastet
<sdx23> nahab: ich meinte als du schriebst " FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N". Sieh mal ins lsusb von vorhin, das was dahinter noch steht enthält den Namen des Chipsatzes.
<Morphinger> und ich hab kein software raid sondern hardware
<bekks> Wenn Du ein hardware Raid hast, sieht Ubuntu das als eine einzige Platte.
<nahab> mist
<bekks> Welcher HW RAID Controller ist das genau?
<beaver74> Morphinger> dann ist der Link natürlich hinfällig
<Morphinger> und das problemm ist noch mit der 11.4 version kann ich nicht mal installen 
<Morphinger> es geht nur 10.10
<bekks> Welcher HW RAID Controller ist das genau?
<nahab> jokrebel, ja  ich habs gelesen,  und so verstanden das  erst auf wine installiert werden muss , dann bearbeitet, konfiguriert und dann unter NdisWrapper kompilieren werden muß und dann bin ich schon fast am ende
<Morphinger> nvidia onboard
<bekks> Welcher genau?
<nahab> sdx23,  ich glaub ich bin zu blöd für ubuntu...wo siehst du da den namen des Chipsatzes?...meinst du den atheros?
<sdx23> nahab: Ja, exakt das.
<Morphinger> asus A8N32-SLI Deluxe
<bekks> LOL. Das ist KEIN HW RAID. Das ist ein Fake-RAID Controller.
<nahab> sdx23,  ah ok, also jetzt sticks tauschen und vergleichen ja?
<Morphinger> Silicon Image 3132 Raid Driver
<sdx23> nahab: ja.
<bekks> Exakt. Fake RAID.
<nahab> ok ich schau mal
<Morphinger> fake raid heist er wil einer sein ist es aber nicht 
<bekks> Ist deiner ja auch nicht.
<bekks> Zumal der auch nur RAID0, RAID1 und JBOD unterstützt, und selbst das nur mit Hilfe des Windowstreibers.
<bekks> Unter Linux vollkommen untauglich.
<beaver74> Morphinger> IMHO abschalten, im BIOS.. den Link verwenden und kein RAID5, das ist als SW nicht wirklich performant.. es sei denn es kommt dir auf die anderen Vorzüge vom RAID5 an
<nahab__> sdx23,  also wie du gemerkt hast, mit dem hama  hält die verbindung noch kürzer
<Morphinger> also der raid onboar geht nur mit win...
<Morphinger> und was für ein raid würdest du mir vorschlagen 
<bekks> Software-RAID unter Linux.
<bekks> Eine andere Wahl hast Du auch gar nicht.
<Morphinger> weil komisch ist raid 5 kann ich im bios vom controller einstellen 
<nahab__> also ich glaub ich nehme den internen wieder
<bekks> Laut _Hersteller_ kann der Silicon Image 3132 kein RAID5. Ergo glaube ich das nicht :)
<bekks> Um es mal deutlich zu sagen: Der 3132 ist ein Zwei-Port-Controller. Der kann kein RAID5 können, weil RAID5 mindestens 3 Platten benötigt.
<nahab__> also ich danke erst mal bis denne 
<beaver74> Morphinger> du hast wie viele Platten die du ins RAID bringen wolltest?
<bekks> Und laut http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_Socket_939/A8N32SLI_Deluxe/#specifications kann der auch nur RAID0 und RAID1.
<Morphinger> jo und ich habe 4 1t hds drin 
<bekks> Also nichts mit RAID5. Sagt sogar ASUS.
<Morphinger> alle vom samsung
<Morphinger> jo nur mal eine frage wenn ich in raid menu  raid 5 einstellen kann und es gar nicht kann 
<bekks> Dann hast Du einen Fakeraid Controller.
<bekks> Da wird schönreden auch nichts helfen :)
<Morphinger> doff ist einfach das ich es einstellen kann, das ist wie ein auto das man kauft  es aber kein motor drin hat 
<bekks> Schönreden hilft nichts. Es stand/steht schon auf der Seite von Asus, so daß man es sieht, bevor man es kauft. Jetzt wirds OT und wir verschieben das nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic weil es kein bisschen was mit Ubuntu zu tun hat :)
<Morphinger> ist ja schon gut
<Morphinger> ich weiss nicht ob du mir das nicht glaubst oder was,nur ich denke du kannst um welten mehr ubuntu als ich 
<pascal> servus zusammen
<pascal> hab mir gerade das erst mal n zweiten monitor an meine grafikkarte gehängt und n dualview eingerichten.. ich find gerade ums verrrecken nicht raus ob das normal ist, dass der zweite monitor praktisch nur ne workspace is auf die ich was ziehen kann ( multi-desktop ist gewünscht) oder pob ich mir da z.b auch noch das menue anzeigen lassen kann ... btw ich benutz xfce . weiß da jemand was ?
<dadrc> pascal, du kannst dir da auch Panels hinpacken, wenn du das willst
<dadrc> Einfach auf dem ersten Monitor hinzufügen und rüberziehen
<pascal> dadrc, wenn das jetzt klappt ohrfeig ich mich :)
<dadrc> Und, tut's weh? :)
<seven_> wenn ich in mumin.conf localhost... und die IP auf den richtigen namen setze bekomme ich keine daten mehr :(
<seven_> *munin
<pascal> dadrc, habs mir anders überlegt .. ich werde nacher einfach den schlechtesten anmach spruch bringen der mir einfällt und lass des n mädel übernehmen da ich mich doch nicht dazu überwinden kann es zu tun :)
<newan> Hallo, mien rechner fährt nach umbau (zimmer) nicht mehr hoch, bleibt bei einem blinkendem Cursor stehen 
<bekks> Dann hast Du was umgebaut, was so nicht geplant war :) Festplatten? :)
<dadrc> pascal, auch akzeptabel ;)
<newan> umbau im zimmer, hab den nur verstellt keine hardwareumbau
<newan> wenn ich dann einen hardreset mache hab ich eine auswahl, selbst bei wiederheerstellung beliebt der hängen
<beaver74> Morphinger> nochmal - es ist vollkommen egal was im BIOS steht, dein Board hat nur 2 Anschlüsse, RAID5 braucht mindestens 3 Platten, ergo, tut es das nicht. Das BIOS wird mit Sicherheit auch auf anderen Chips verwendet, der dann evtl. ein Board mit mehr als 2 Anschlüssen ansteuert.. und das Ganze hat wirklich wenig mit Ubuntu zu tun, würde dein Board RAID5 Hardwareseitig unterstützen, hättest du Ubuntu, Linux ansich, schon längst auf de
<beaver74> n Platten. 
<pascal> dadrc, gibt es auch ne möglichkleit n panel auf dem zweiten monitor zu erzeugen auf dem die gestarteten programme dann im "minimized to tray"-like auch auf dem panel angezeigt werden und nciht alle auf dem panel des ersten monitors
<beaver74> ot ist jetzt beendet, von meiner Seite ;)
<bekks> newan: Hast Du den vorher einfach ausgemacht?
<dadrc> pascal, da musst du dich mal durch die Optionen vom Panelplugin dafür schlagen, das kann ich so spontan nicht sagne, ich benutz das nicht.
<newan> runtergefahren wie es sich gehört
<pascal> dadrc, werd ich tun . hab vielen dank
<Bundestrojaner> welches filesystem soll man denn für /boot verwenden?
<bekks> Bundestrojaner: Das, das du möchtest. Es gibt da kein "muss".
<Bundestrojaner> ich habe da in Erinnerung dass im Gentoo-Handbuch immer ext2 für /boot und ext3 (damals gabs noch kein 4er) für / empfohlen wurde
<Morphinger> ok
<bekks> Bundestrojaner: Ja, spricht ja nichts gegen.
<Bundestrojaner> also spricht nichts dagegen, auch für /boot ext4 zu verwenden?
<bekks> Ist ziemlich sinnfrei, aber es spricht nichts dagegen.
<Bundestrojaner> und swap soll so groß sein wie der RAM, oder?
<bekks> Wenn Du suspend2disk machen willst, ja.
<jokrebel> Bundestrojaner: Wenn Du Suspend-to-Disk nutzen willst ja.
<bekks> jokrebel: schneller! :)
<Bundestrojaner> k
<Bundestrojaner> ich könnte wieder mal Raiser verwenden, das ist so ein Mörder-Filesystem...
<jokrebel> ,ot? Bundestrojaner
<shetlandpony> Bundestrojaner: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Bundestrojaner> warum benennt der Kubuntu-Setup die 3 Partitionen (boot, swap, / in dieser Reihenfolge) immer als sda1, sda5 und sda6?
<bekks> Weil es so ist. :)
<Bundestrojaner> ja warum nicht sda1, 2, 3?
<jokrebel> Bundestrojaner: Auch diese Diskusion gehört nicht hier her bitte.
<newan> kann cih mit einer livecd das system irgendwie neu aufspielen ohne meine daten zu löschen
<jokrebel> newan: Du kannst zumindest über eine LiveCD Deine Daten sichern falls noch erreichbar…
<newan> o.k dann saug ich mir mal, komisch was so ein umzug für folgen hat
<newan> ist so ein blinkender cursor ein symbol für fehlerhafte platten?
<jokrebel> newan: Nicht zwangsläufig. Viellleicht ist ja auch nur beim Umzug irgendwo ein Stecker leicht rausgerutscht. Aber das sind Spekulationen und haben erst mal nichts mit #ubuntu zu tun.
<newan> aber wenn stecker ab wäre kam kein auswahl bildschirm ob normal booten soll oder wiederherstellung, beide bleiben anch einer gewissen zeit hängen
<jokrebel> .oO( gibt es den Satz auch in verständlich? )
<newan> Sry, wenn ich ein Reset (per Knopf durchführe) dann kommt ein Auswahlbildschirm (normal booten / Wiederherstellung)
<newan> beide bleiben aber hängen
<jokrebel> gn8
<julius_> hi
<julius_> weiss jemand zu welchem paket:  /usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules/nvidia_drv.so           gehört?       dpkg -S /usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules/nvidia_drv.so             sagt das es zu keinem gehört. auch die suche über packages.ubuntu.com zeigt zwar nvidia_drv.so in 3 paketen aber nicht in diesem pfad?
<bekks> julius_: packages.ubuntu.com
<bekks> Wie hast Du den nvidia Treiber denn installiert?
<bekks> Und bei welchem Ubuntu?
<julius_> wie oben beschrieben, da findet er es auch nicht
<Cagbard> Guten Abbön
<julius_> 11.04
<Cagbard> d
<julius_> bekks, über apt
<newan> selbst die liveCD bleibt mit einem blinkendem cursor hängen
<nahab> hi again, also wens interessiert ich habe die lösung höchstwahrscheinlich gefunden wie ich den wlan stick fritz N besser konfiguriere...mals als beweis, das auch ich lese, nachdem ich ja v immer vorgeworfen bekomme, ich würde nicht selbst suchen noch  sachen im internet lesen
<bekks> julius_: Welches Paket genau?
<julius_> habe zufällig den oben genannten pfad in Xorg.0.log gefunden, und wollte jetzt wissen ob das nvidia-current oder nvidia-173 ist.  aber angeblich gehört die datei zu keinem von beide
<julius_> wird aber von xorg geladen
<nahab> also erst mal in dem Softwarecenter das  Paket Windows W-Lan Treiber installieren und dann nach http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/wlan/ndiswrapper konfigurieren
<toktokkie> Hi, ich habe Probleme beim installieren von subversion - http://pastebin.com/sGX7xN2q  jemand einen Rat?
<nahab> also nachdem ich keinen Lob erhalte  :-)) verschwinde ich wieder :-) bis denne cu
<bekks> toktokkie: sudo touch /etc/cfs.conf
<bekks> toktokkie: Und danach nochmal sudo apt-get install subversion
<bekks> toktokkie: Und lass deinen root Account in Ruhe, den brauchst Du nicht :)
<toktokkie> uii - super danke - jetzt kommt er schonmal weiter.... (jo bin grad zu faul 10 mal sudo zu tippen *blush* )
<sdx23> dafür gibt's den Parameter -s von sudo. Nach Ubuntu ist es nicht empfehlenswert einen root-Account zu verwenden.
<julius_> wie installiert man ein paket von hier:  https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/natty/nux/natty-proposed    ?       sudo add-apt-repository lp:ubuntu/nux       sagt invalid?
<ppq> julius_: um die frage zu beantworten: natty-proposed aktivieren. aber bitte nur, um das eine paket zu installieren, keinesfalls was anderes updaten (es sei denn es ist ne abhängigkeit). aber: wieso brauchst du unbedingt die version aus proposed?
<bekks> julius_: Gar nicht. Das sind source code packages, und ganz oben steht auch, wie man die bekommt.
<bekks> ppq: Nein, natty-proposed ist definitiv nicht das, was er da haben will, er will mittels bazaar den code aus dem nux/natty-propsed laden und kompilieren :)
<ppq> will er?
<ppq> julius_: willst du? :D
<bekks> Will er. :)
<julius_> brauche nvidia-173 neuste version       weil da ein bug gefixt ist der  es mit unity zum laufen bringt
<julius_> aha, das ist also nur source
<bekks> Steht doch auch oben drüber.
<Fuchs> fuer nvidia gibt es diverse ppas
<Fuchs> ,nvidia? julius_ << da lesen 
<shetlandpony> julius_ << da lesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<Fuchs> und um Himmels Willen den Treiber _nicht_ manuell installieren, auch wenn es Dir jemand anraten sollte
<julius_> ich weiss, das kann tödlich enden
<julius_> alternativ bin ich auch mit dem treiber nvidia-173 zufrieden der mit natty ursprünglich ausgeliefert wurde, aber ich weiss weder welche version das war noch wo man alte natty pakete herbekommt
<vinzenz> Ey, ich hasse diese IRC-Bots. Habe gerade schon wieder mit einem ein Gespräch geführt.
<julius_> aber das wiki ist nicht die lösung,    ich hatte ein funktionierendes system, ein nvidia-173 upgrade hat unity ausser gefecht gesetzt.  also entweder den treiber aus proposed der gefixt ist oder den alten
<Fuchs> julius_: wie gesagt, es gibt fuer den aktuellen ein ppa
<Fuchs> das wird auch im Wiki beschrieben 
<julius_> ach, da oben hast du das gesagt. ok
<julius_> ppa hilft mir
<Fuchs> sonst: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=nvidia
<Fuchs> Du willst vermutlich vdpau, die waren frueher zumindest immer aktuell
<Fuchs> bedenke, dass ppas immer auf eigenes Risiko sind. Aber immer noch besser als eine Installation von Hand
<julius_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/nux/+bug/768178?comments=all                 laut dieser beschreibung ist der treber in proposed gefixr
<Bundestrojaner> woran liegt es denn, dass Kubuntu 11.04 so viel langsamer ist als 10.04?
<julius_> am liebsten würde ich den haben, gibts da nicht irgendwo binaries zu?
<Fuchs>  Bundestrojaner meine Glaskugel meint, dass Du mal ein paar Informationen zu der Hardware geben und Dir htop anschauen solltest
<Fuchs> julius_: die ppas, die ich Dir gegeben habe, haben den alle nicht? 
<julius_> das ppa im wiki hat nur ältere
<newan> wie kann ich ubuntu sagen das es nur die console laden soll?
<Fuchs> julius_: ich habe Dir eine Suche verlinkt
<Fuchs> julius_: schau Dich da um 
<julius_> ich weiss ja nichtmal welche version ich brauche, im bugreport steht nur das der in proposed passt.  bauen die ppas nicht alle ihren eigenden kram?
<Fuchs> julius_: sag mir welche GPU Du hast, 
<Fuchs> julius_: dann nimm die neuste, welche diese GPU noch unterstuetzt
<Fuchs> da der Treiber Closed Source ist (bis auf die Hilfsprogramme und die Kernelschnittstelle) wird Ubuntu daran nichts basteln koennen, also kannst Du genau so gut was selbst gebautes nehmen, so lange es sich brav ins System integriert
<julius_> g72   7300
<julius_> ok, googlen
<Fuchs> nicht googlen 
<sdx23> newan: Vor oder nach dem Login?
<Fuchs> die Liste nehmen, die ich verlinkt habe
<Fuchs> und als Version kannst Du 285.03 nehmen
<julius_> googlen um zu wissen welcher treiber für die karte geht
<julius_> 185 ist ok laut nvidia.com
<julius_> mom, welche liste?
<Fuchs> [22:31:09] <Fuchs> sonst: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=nvidia
<Fuchs> 285 habe ich gesagt
<Fuchs> und das musst Du nicht googlen, das habe ich fuer Dich schon nachgeschaut
<julius_> die liste der ppas?      aber da stand ja jetzt nicht welche treiber version noch mit der karte läuft oder doch?
<Fuchs> nein, aber das kann ich Dir sagen
<Bundestrojaner> Fuchs: Htop ist nun installiert
<Fuchs> bei den meisten Modellen auswendig, bei dem Rest finde ich es vermutlich schneller als Du, weil ich das (nvidia Support) relativ haeufig mache. Und wie gesagt, 285.03 
<Bundestrojaner> was soll ich mir da genau ansehen?
<Fuchs> Bundestrojaner: wichtiger waeren mir mal die Hardwareinformationen
<julius_> Fuchs, ok
<Fuchs> Bundestrojaner: aber abgesehen davon: CPU Last. Und wenn Du eh schon dran bist, dann kannst Du mit iotop noch die Plattenlast anschauen
<julius_> Fuchs, laut nvidia.com   driver download   7300le ist   280.13 certified
<vinzenz> So, erstmal Fedora ziehen.
<Fuchs> julius_: weiss ich
<Fuchs> julius_: wenn Du den Systray Bug in Gnome 3 meinst: Du willst die Version, die ich gesagt habe
<Bundestrojaner> Fuchs: allso kein Prozess braucht grade über 4% CPU-last. Wie ist da HDD-Last abgekürzt?
<Bundestrojaner> HW: Intel Core2Quad Q6600, 4GB DDR2, GeForce 8800GT; aber das ganze System läuft ja in vbox
<julius_> Fuchs, mein ganzes unity spinnt.  kann nix anklicken  nur die maus bewegen
<Bundestrojaner> Kubuntu stelle ich da zur Verfügung: 2GB DDR3, alle 4 CPUs, 128MB VRAM (mehr lässt vbox nicht zu), 3d-Beschleunigung (2d geht nur für Windoof)
<Fuchs> Bundestrojaner: erstens schreibt sich das System Windows, wenn Du hier weiterhin Support moechtest, solltest Du Dir das angewoehnen, 
<Fuchs> Bundestrojaner: zweitens duerfte das dann an kwin liegen, das halt weder gescheite 3D- noch 2D- Beschleunigung bekommt
<Fuchs> Bundestrojaner: ausserhalb der VBox sollte das, mit dem proprietaeren nvidia Treiber, sehr sauber laufen. Innerhalb kannst Du mit den Effekten spielen. 
<Fuchs> Bundestrojaner: kcmshell4 kwincompositing
<Bundestrojaner> ja, Gentoo nativ war auch wahnsinnig schnell. Meine Frage war ja eigentlich, was ich abspecken kann
<Fuchs> julius_: der von mir empfohlene Treiber ist die aktuellste Beta, der von nvidia empfohlene ist der etwas aeltere letzte stable
<Bundestrojaner> ich brauche die ganzen Effekte nicht, iuch will nur ein schnelles virutelles Linux
<Fuchs> julius_: Du kannst beide probieren
<Fuchs> Bundestrojaner: die von mir genannte Konfiguration aufrufen 
<julius_> Fuchs, ach halt. ich hab gar kein gnome3.     ist 2.32
<Fuchs> Gentoo macht auch nichts anderes als Ubuntu, was so sehr an der Performance aendern wuerde. 
<Bundestrojaner> Fuchs: so war das nicht gemeint, auf diesem System gab es aber als einziges natives Linux Gentoo
<julius_> ich such die ppas mal durch wo es den 280 gibt
<Fuchs> Bundestrojaner: was mich nicht interessiert. Der Supportkanal hier ist fuer ubuntu, und was Du seitens Ubuntu machen kannst habe ich oben gesagt. 
<Bundestrojaner> Fuchs: gibts für die 2 konfigs ne gui?
<Bundestrojaner> oder muss man die in der Konsole durchackern?
<Fuchs> *seufz*
<Fuchs> mach eine Konsole auf, schreib kcmshell4 kwincompositing
<Fuchs> alternativ klickst Du mit der Maus auf das KDE Menue und gehst dann auf Systemeinstellungen, dann Desktopeffekte. Hat genau den gleichen Effekt, imo ist Variante 1 schneller. 
<Bundestrojaner> Fuchs: ich dachte es seinen 2 Programme...
<Bundestrojaner> und als ich nur kcmshell4 eingab kamen eben die typischen Optionen eines Kommandozeilenprogrammes
<Bundestrojaner> Fuchs: ja, wesentlich schneller
<Bundestrojaner> kann ich sonst noch was tun, außer die Effekte ausschalten?
<Fuchs> die von Qt (resp. dem Oxygen Theme) noch etwas runterschrauben
<julius_> ja, das system parallel zu deinem windows installieren
<Fuchs> in "Erscheinungsbild der Anwendungen" (oder so) findest Du beides
<Fuchs> sonst ... KDE (resp. Qt) profitiert halt _sehr_ stark von gutem XRender (2D Beschleunigung), und kwin (Fensterverwaltung) von gescheitem OpenGL 
<Fuchs> also innerhalb von Virtualbox wirst Du da halt ggf. nicht gluecklich mit KDE, Gnome3 oder Unity. Eher was leichtgewichtiges nehmen. 
<Bundestrojaner> openGL funzt gar nicht mal so schlecht. Mit Windows als Gast auf Linux liefen sogar damals halbwegs neue Spiele
<Bundestrojaner> wobei das sogar Direct3d war
<Bundestrojaner> und 2d lässt sich eben gar nicht aktivieren
<toktokkie> danke nochmals - und einen schönen abend ich wünsch :)
<ralf> neues prob
<ralf> Hab ccsm deinstallt nun bekomm ich den vollen Dektop nur noch im Abgesicherten Modus
<ralf> Desktop.. sorry
<ralf> Keiner ne Idee???
<guntbert> ralf: üblicherweise lesen Helfer auch die letzten Fragen wenn sie zuückkommen, daher ist ^ unnötig :)
<ralf> Hatte ja keinen Lösungshinweis
<Fuchs> ,geduld? ralf 
<shetlandpony> ralf: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<Fuchs> ralf: als ersten Ansatz koenntest Du Dir mal die .xsession-errors durchlesen, wenn ein Laden der Arbeitsflaeche schieflaeuft
<ralf> Hatte hier den ccsm installt um auf 4 Arbeitsflächen andere Hintergrundbilder zu haben. Hach der Deinstallation hab ich nur noch den Desktop, habe aber sonst keine Anzeigen mehr
<Fuchs> geht "keine Anzeigen mehr" etwas genauer, 
<Fuchs> und wenn es sich nur um so Dinge wie Fensterdekorationen handelt, hilft ein    metacity --replace & disown    vielleicht? 
<ralf> Nur im Abgesichterten Modus habe ich voll Zugriff, Im normalen Modus hab ich nur die Desktop Anzeige sonst nichts
<Fuchs> das ist immer noch sehr vage, so kann und will ich nicht helfen. 
<ralf> gerne auch via tel
<ralf> am Tel klappt das am schnellsten, da kann ich sagen was ich gemacht habe
<ralf> Compiz war das was ich erst nuzte
<ralf> seit der deinstallation hab ich den Salat
<Fuchs> naja, wenn Du eine ganze Fensterverwaltung deaktivierst brauchst Du Dich nicht wundern, wenn dann Dinge wie Fensterdeko fehlen
<Fuchs> entweder Du deaktivierst die Desktopeffekte, damit wieder metacity genutzt wird (unity geht auch nicht, solltest Du das nutzen) 
<Fuchs> oder Du installierst compiz wieder. 
<Fuchs> ,compiz? ralf da zum nachlesen: 
<shetlandpony> ralf da zum nachlesen, Compiz ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz - Weitere Infos im query ...
<guntbert> ralf: versuch bitte, wirklich möglichst genau zu sagen was los ist ("hab ich den Salat" ist genau nicht das was ich meine) und Telefonsupport gibts hier nicht
<guntbert> Gute Nacht, alle miteinander :)
<sdx23> ,bot? ralf 
<shetlandpony> ralf: ich bin ein bot ;p
<ralf> Der Compitz ist deinstalliert, seit dem habe ich nur noch die reine Desktopanzeige. Nur im Abgesicherten Modus komm ihc rein
<Fuchs> ralf: am besten liest Du den von mir verlinkten Artikel, da gibt es sogar einen anklickbaren Knopf um compiz wieder zu installieren
<Fuchs> alternativ steht da, wie man die Desktopeffekte deaktiviert. 
<Fuchs> das sind zwei Loesungen, eine davon wird gehen, fuer Dich ausprobieren koennen wir nicht
<ralf> Compitz ist deinstalliert
<Fuchs> dann installierst Du ihn entweder wieder (wie steht im Artikel, fixfertig zum Anklicken) oder Du deaktivierst ihn (wie steht im Artikel) 
<k1l> ralf: der aktuelle desktop baut auf compiz auf, deswegen ist das nicht klever den runterzuschmeissen
<k1l> also musst du entweder für ersatz sorgen oder ihn wieder installieren. und der ccsm ist das gleich wie compiz. vlt solltest du dir da erstmal die unterschiede angucken um zu verstehen was du eigentlich willst
<ralf> Und wie kann ich den alten wieder herstellen?
<ralf> Hab schon gnome via abgesicherten Modus neu installt
<k1l> ralf: wenn du compiz deinstalliert hast (warum auch immer man das machen will) dann installierst du das vlt wieder
<ralf> Na mit dem Ubuntu Manager
<k1l> ,wf? ralf 
<shetlandpony> ralf: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<ralf> Ich installier es neu
<k1l> ralf: du stehst grade vor einem automechaniker und sagst nur: mein auto ist kaputt nachdem ich das getriebe ausgebaut habe.  rück mal mehr infos raus, wie vom bot grade gefragt, damit man dir auch besser helfen kann.
<ralf> Ok, von Anfang an. Hatte den compiz Installiert um auf jeder Arbeitsfläche einen anderen Hintergrung zu haben. Da shat mir aber mein System komplett ausgebremst. Daraufhin habe ich den compiz wieder deinstalliert. Nun habe ich nur noch den Desktop in der Anzeige, weder links den Starter noch oben die Leiter mit dem zB. Ausschalter
<ralf_> ICh installe es mal neu
<k1l> ralf: ralf_ noch für dein verständis: unity benutzt unter der haube compiz. wenn du das deinstallierst ist es kein wunder, dass links der starter etc. weg sind.
#ubuntu-de 2011-08-27
<Heradon> Noch jemand anwesend?
<hanseatic> j #xbmc
<Jegub2008> Servus
<betzi> guten morgen
<betzi> aus irgendwlechen gründen kann ich unter ubuntu 11.04 mein standardbrowser nach der installation von SWIron nicht ändern, es ist immernoch nur firefox gelistet.
<bekks> Was ist SWIron?
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: verhackstücktest chromium...^Z^Z "sicherheitsoptimiertes"
<betzi> modifizierter chromium, ohne die google parts :)
<LetoThe2nd> vermutlich kommts einfach aus nem manuellen installscript oder schlechten ppa und trägt sich nicht ins alternativensystem ein.
<bekks> LOL, ohne google parts heisst was? :) Kannst Du uns das im OT erklären? :)
<betzi> so, nun, kann man das manuell nachträglich eintragen? ^^
<betzi> keiner ne ahnung wie man nachträglich browser als standardanwendung einfügt?
<fk86> hallo
<fk86> hat jemand mit ubuntu und compiz das problem das die fensterdekoration abstürzt? hab das bei mir ab und an mal. muss dann in compiz fenterdekorationen deaktivieren und wieder aktivieren damit es wieder läuft. weiß jemand warum das passiert?
<k1l> wenn das passiert mal in die .xsession-errors im home ordner gucken.
<BigKing> Hallo, habe unter Ubuntu den WindowManager KDE gerade laufen... und würde gerne die OPENVPN-Gui starten...
<BigKing> rein mit openvpn startet leider nichts... hab ich was nicht vollständig installiert?
<fk86> k1l: kann die datei nicht finden. wo genau befindet sich die xsessions-error?
<k1l> fk86: dateien mit einem . vorne sind versteckt. du musst da erst strg+h drücken im filebrowser um die sehen zu können
<fk86> mit strg+h kann ich die auch nicht sehen?
<bekks> Doch.
<k1l> fk86: im home-ordner
<fk86> okay stimmt. hab den home ordner noch mal neu geöffnet
<sdx23> BigKing: Was auch immer die "openvpn-gui" sein mag, man startet sie nicht mit "openvpn".
<fk86> jetzt gehts auch
<BigKing> sdx23, ah ok... ich sollte nur die Einstellungen vornehmen lt meinem Supporter für meine Webhosting
<BigKing> da hab ich das her... ich muss an die GUI um die Einstellungen vorzunehmen und die Verbindung einzurichten... oder mach ich das rein im Terminal & Text-Editor?
<k1l> BigKing: soweit ich weiss nutzt kde auch den networkmanager. der hat ein paar plugins für vpn. 
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Network-Manager/VPN_Plugins  BigKing 
<BigKing> danke dir k1l  werde ich mir später genau anschauen...e vtl. geht es damit ja dann...
<BigKing> k1l, geht das auch mit 11.04?
<k1l> habs nicht getestet aber sollte
<BigKing> ok... ich versuch es gleich
<Salamander1986> Hallo! Ich habe eine Netzwerkfreigabe unter smb://fritz.box aber wenn ich dort auf GenericSD klicke, kommt eine Meldung von ClamTK Aktive Virensuche Bitte warten
<Salamander1986> das bricht ab und so kann ich nicht in den Ordner.
<Salamander1986> Was kann ich dagegen machen?
<bekks> clamtk nicht benutzen, wenn es abstürzt? :)
<Salamander1986> Och nö, aber selbst wenn er es erfolgreich durchsucht kann man es danach nicht öffnen
<Salamander1986> Es kommt eben immer eine Durchsuchoption STATT öffnen.
<Salamander1986> Wie beende ich denn diese Sache?
<Salamander1986> Ist das der Dämon und ich kann "kill daemon-clamtk" oder so machen?
<koegs> hast du es nciht selber installiert?
<Salamander1986> doch doch.
<Salamander1986> Natürlich kann ich es deinstallieren
<Salamander1986> Ich wundere mich eben. sowas ist noch nie passiert, dass ClamTK was durchsuchen will und ich dadurch Probleme mit dem Öffnen von Ordnern oder so hatte
<bekks> Terminal aufmachen, und cd ...
<Salamander1986> bekks, ja, das ist schon hilfreich.
<Salamander1986> Oder auch nur begrenzt
<Salamander1986> Ich kenne keinen Navigationspfad dahin
<Salamander1986> in Nautilus habe ich es als smb://fritz.load annavigiert
<koegs> wofür überhaupt den clamav/tk-daemon?
<Salamander1986> Und das geht im terminal nicht so leicht.
<Salamander1986> Die Daten hier können auch auf einen WinPC kommen
<Salamander1986> Und irgendwann soll hier auch nen Win zusatzlich drauf
<dadrc> Salamander1986,  mount -t cifs
<koegs> dann soll der sich doch um seinen virenschutz kümmern, wenn der da so anfällig ist
<Salamander1986> koegs, meine Freundin wird sich freuen, wenn ich ihren PC verseuche
<koegs> oder du schaust ob das programm irgendein log oder einen debug-modus hat und versuchst dann nochmal den ordner zu öffnen
<Salamander1986> koegs, Du meinst ClamTK?
<koegs> du hast die software installiert, nicht ich, du weisst besser was du installiert und konfiguriert hast und benutzt...
<michael_> hi kann mir jemand helfen ich verushc emein thrustmaster lenkrad unter ubuntu zum laufen zu bekommen aber es klappt leider nicht
<looonger> you will ban me for sure but i hate u germans for auschwitz and other atrocities done to polish people u german scum
<pegasus786> Hallo an alle
<wind> hallo
<pegasus786> habe mal eine Frage wenn es erlaubt ist
<Salamander1986> ja, wir nehmen Dir welche von den überzählig gebackenen köstlichen Plätzchen ab.
<Salamander1986> Noch was?
<pegasus786> ist es mit virtualBox möglich unter ubuntu ein MacOs zum laufen zu bringen ?
<PrickelPit> pegasus786, ja. ist aber ein wahnsinns gefrickel, da viel am osx kernelseitig und an den bootparametern gebastelt werden muss.
<pegasus786> hat jemand paketqellen für virtual Box ?
<bekks> Ja, www.virtualbox.org
<bekks> Die bauen das, die haben auch die offiziellen Paketquellen dafür.
<pegasus786> danke 
<alxxor> moin
<pegasus786> moin
<yoshimo> ich hab die farbigen Konsolen-Meldungen eines Programs mittels >> in eine Textdatei gespeichert, jetz is das etwas komisch lesbar, weil scheinbar noch Steuerungszeichen für Farbe drin sind,  wie könnte man das entfernen?
<dadrc> Steuerzeichen kopieren, mit Texteditor nach Wahl durch leere Strings ersetzen lassen
<pegasus786> in .bashrc
<bekks> yoshimo: Dem Programm sagen, es soll keine farbige Ausgabe machen.
<vinzenz> Hi. Wenn ich Fedora ersetze - und auch den Bootloader von Fedora nutze -, kann ich dann hinterher den Bootloader gegebenenfalls durch den von Ubuntu ersetzen (ist parallel installiert)?
<vinzenz> Also Fedora + Bootloader installieren, dann aber wieder Bootloader von Ubuntu benutzen.
<vinzenz> Geht das easy?
<k1l> ,grub2? vinzenz 
<shetlandpony> vinzenz: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<k1l> vinzenz: da gibts ne sparte "reperatur" dort wird erklärt, wie man per live cd das ganz einfach wieder auf grub umstellen kann
<pegasus786> müsste gehen hatte ich auch schon mal gemacht besser wäre es fedoraś loader nicht zu installieren und später in debian z.B. grub einzubetten
<vinzenz> Okay, dann kann ich auch erstmal den Bootloader von Fedora sein lassen und ihn später, wenn ich möchte, nachinstallieren. Bspw. wenn ich Ubuntu deinstalliere.
<user82> wie kann ich denn die festplattenleistung meines dateisystems benchen? die laufweksverwaltung kann nur einzelne devides und nicht mein raid0 testen
<vinzenz> Also, bevor ich Ubuntu deinstalliere.
<user82> oh..geht doch sorry...
<apricot1> ich möchte Ubuntu 10.10 auf eine neue, größere Festplatte umziehen. ich lese grad "http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ubuntu_umziehen". Da steht ich muss von Live-CD booten. Geht das nicht vom aktuellen System aus ?
<tuor> moin,
<tuor> ich hab einmal mehr ein kleines prob:
<tuor> ich bin am veruschen die neuste warzone2100 version zu installieren.
<tuor> ich habe es von wz2100.net heruntergeladen.
<tuor> einer anweisung gefolgt wie ich tar.gz installieren muss und beim configurieren fehlte mir Qt welches ich in zwischenzeit aber installiert habe.
<tuor> nun sollte ich "make" und dann "make install" ausführen können aber das will nicht. (make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.)
<tuor> in der zwischenzeit hat mir jemand geraten ne ppa file zu suchen und zu installen. hab i gemacht... aber irgendwie willst nicht.
<Fuchs> dann lief ./configure nicht durch, 
<Fuchs> und von Qt brauchst Du die -devel Pakete 
<dadrc> Oder du bist im falschen Verzeichnis :)
<Fuchs> und bitte _NICHT_ make install 
<Fuchs> das ist _sehr_ dumm
<Fuchs> ,software_kompilieren? tuor da lesen 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber software_kompilieren
<Fuchs> arg
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren  << das
<tuor> Fuchs: No package 'libpng' found
<tuor> wie mach i da um das packege zu holen?
<Fuchs> tuor: moment
<tuor> ok
<dadrc> tuor, bevor du dich da weiterhin rumquälst, hast du mal die Pakete aus dem PPA hier probiert?
<dadrc> https://launchpad.net/~marcusls/+archive/maverick/+packages
<tuor> nein weil i 3.0 will. ...
<tuor> ;)
<tuor> beziehungsweise beta 1 oder 2
<Fuchs> tuor: mach da trotzdem ein apt-get build-dep drauf 
<Fuchs> dann hast Du die Abhaengigkeiten
<Fuchs> libpng12-dev libpng3-dev  waere sonst was Du suchst 
<tuor> öm sry komm nich ganz nach: das ppa laden und dann?.... mom ich versuch schlau zu werden
<dadrc> tuor, ah. Dachte, du willst die Stable. Ansonsten brauchst du, wenn dir beim Kompilieren von Programmen Libraries fehlen, im Regelfall die -dev-Pakete, wie Fuchs das eben schon sagte.
<dadrc> tuor, PPA aktivieren, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get build-dep warzone2100
<tuor> wie aktivier ich ppa?
<dadrc> Das installiert dir automatisch die Pakete, die du brauchst, um Warzone 2100 zu kompilieren
<Fuchs> tuor: wie Du weisst habe ich gerade viel zu tun (Du koenntest auch hier sein), also halt Dich an dadrc, der ist auch gut drin :) 
<tuor> Fuchs: sry ich weis
<tuor> Fuchs: ne kein mobilität
<dadrc> tuor, sudo add-apt-repository 
<tuor> Fuchs: sry und @mom kein geld...
<dadrc> in diesem Falle also sudo add-apt-repository ppa:marcusls/maverick
<tuor> oki
<tuor> thx
<tuor> update lauft
<dadrc> Solltest dir überlegen, das PPA danach wieder zu entfernen, immerhin sind da einige Pakete drin, an denen du gerade kein Interesse hast
<dadrc> ,ppa? tuor 
<shetlandpony> tuor: PPA steht fuer "Personal Package Archive". Dort werden also Pakete angeboten, die aus nicht offiziellen Quellen stammen. Dieser Service wird zwar von Launchpad angeboten, die Paket sind aber dennoch als Fremdpakete zu sehen.
<dadrc> Ach, Moment.
<dadrc> ,fremdquellen?
<shetlandpony> dadrc, Fremdquellen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<tuor> oki. schon mehr verstanden
<dadrc> Ah, den wollt ich.
<tuor> ;) was fremdquellen sind weis i. :)
<apricot1> kann ich mit grsync ein laufendes Ubuntu 10.10 auf eine neue Festplatte übertragen - evtl. getrennt root '/' und 'home' ??
<LetoThe2nd> apricot1: nope.
<dadrc> Gut, dann geh ich davon aus, dass du damit umgehen kannst :)
<dadrc> tuor, dann mal viel Erfolg. Wenn noch was ist, einfach fragen.
<tuor> jo. thx
<tuor> :)
<apricot1> hab jetzt die neue HD partitioniert. fdisk -l gibt für sda korrekte Werte an. für sdb (neu) jedoch: WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdb'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<tuor> dadrc: hmm nächstes prob... : No package 'glew' found
<bekks> Dann beheb das, in dem Du entweder ein MSDOS label schreibst, zB.
<dadrc> tuor, libglew-dev 
<k1l> apricot1: und wo ist nun das problem?
<apricot1> wie kann ich mir die partitionen anzeien lassen
<ardalrian> Hallo zusammen! :-)
<apricot1> fdisk -l geht nicht. Hat das noch andere Folgen ?
<Fuchs> ardalrian: df -h, fdisk -l, ...
<Fuchs> aeh
<Fuchs> apricot1: sollte das sein
<Fuchs> sorry ardalrian 
<tuor> dadrc: wie hol ich mir das? wenn i danach google en i egal mit welchem mimor auf not found....
<apricot1> Fuchs, was meinst du damit ?
<k1l> apricot1: lies nochmal die fehlermeldung die du uns gezeigt hast. fehlermeldungen sind nicht nur zum wegklicken
<dadrc> tuor, ist ein virtuelles Paket, falls das bei dir nicht will, installier direkt libglew1.5-dev
<tuor> thx
<tuor> dadrc: also ich habs erfolgreich installiert. doch kommt immernoch die meldung no package 'glew' found...
<tuor> Fuchs: das ich bei den download links nix fand 
<tuor> Fuchs: und via terminal gieng nix
<bullgard4_> Bei welchen Aktionen ändert sich der Inhalt von /var/lib/dpkg/status, und bei welchen Aktionen ändert sich der Inhalt von /var/lib/dpkg/status-old?
<apollo13> letzteres ändert sich immer wenn ersteres sich ändert
<tuor> danke an die die mir vorher geholfen haben. ich bin nun einen schritt weiter gekommen. :)
<mrkramps> bullgard4_: der status des ersteren ändert sich - soweit ich weiss - bei einer paketinstallation
<dadrc> tuor, sorry, das HL vorhin völlig übersehen, hast du das mittlerweile hingekriegt?
<tuor> bin darn also das config hab ich nach viel arbeit higekriegt halt einfach jedes ding wonach er fragte gesucht installiert und am ende war er zufrieden
<tuor> :)
<dadrc> Sehr gut :)
<tuor> jetzt ist er am installen (nach sudo make install :) )
<mrkramps> hm, checkinstall wäre nicht sinnvoller gewesen?
<dadrc> ugh, make install? 
<dadrc> Ja.
<mrkramps> macht aber - noch - nichts
<tuor> oh wiso
<tuor> erst make
<tuor> dann make install
<mrkramps> tuor: make install installiert an der paketverwaltung vorbei… das möchte man eigentlich nicht
<tuor> das hab i in ner beschreibung gelesen
<dadrc> make install installiert Dinge an dem Paketmanager vorbei, das ist nicht gut
<tuor> oh
<dadrc> Hatte Fuffs vorhin von abgeraten
<tuor> oki.
<dadrc> Daher hab ich das nicht nochmal erwähnt
<mrkramps> tuor: funktioniert ein "sudo make uninstall"?
<tuor> ~/warzone2100-master_20110801$ warzone2100 --version
<tuor> und willst wissen was kommt? :)
<mrkramps> tuor: im besten fall die deinstalltion ;)
<tuor> Warzone 2100 - Version  ceca488 - Built Aug 27 2011
<tuor> kurz afk um diese alpha mal versuchen zu starten...
<dadrc> Das ist doch schonmal was. Jetzt würd ich noch empfehlen, das einmal wieder zu entfernen und mit sudo checkinstall zu installieren
<dadrc> Das baut dir ein ordentliches Paket und installiert das
<tuor> öh oki
<tuor> also : sudo make remove am gegebenen ort oder?
<mrkramps> nein… s.o.
<tuor> (noch nie deinstalliert auf den weg
<mrkramps> sudo make uninstall
<dadrc> sudo make uninstall (hoffentlich)
<tuor> ah oki sry
<dadrc> Und dann, siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren#Installieren
<tuor> habs noch nie so gemacht
<tuor> thx
<tuor> (weil sudo apt-get remove... deswegen dachte ich) 
<tuor> sudo checkinstall (ohne make?)
<mrkramps> jau
<tuor> oki
<tuor> thx
<mrkramps> checkinstall führt make install praktisch aus und faked dann ein rudimentäres paket, damit die paketverwaltung die installation erkennt
<tuor> oki. thx kapiert :)
<tuor> sudo: checkinstall: command not found ... :(
<tuor> bin aber immernoch am selben ort...
<mrkramps> sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<dadrc> tudo: dann musst.. ^
<tuor> ah oki
<tuor> naja stimt ohne das kanns nich gehn.. (sry bin ein wenig müde... (um halb 6 aufgestanden... )
<tuor> so am machen. :)
<tuor> dadrc: hab ein prob: 
<tuor> dpkg-deb: error: parsing file '/var/tmp/tmp.8UGbKcEKbf/package/DEBIAN/control' near line 12 package 'warzone2100':
<tuor>  empty value for version
<dadrc> tuor, du kannst am Anfang, direkt nach dem Aufruf, Werte ändern
<tuor> oki. jetzt macht er aber nix mehr...
<tuor> ist er fertig? oder wie zwing ich ihn zum weitermachen?
<dadrc> Einfach nochmal checkinstall starten
<dadrc> Und dann eine Versionsnummer eintragen
<tuor> oki
<tuor> :)
<tuor> läuft zweites mal habs verstanden was ich das erste mal hätte schon machen sollen. :)
<tuor>  Done. The new package has been installed and saved to ***
<tuor> :)
<dadrc> Wundervoll.
<dadrc> Dann mal hf :)
<tuor> thx
<tuor> so nur noch resolution probs aber das hab i schnell :)
<bullgard4_> apollo13: Wenn das stimmen würde, dann müßten beide Dateien gleich sein, Das sind sie aber nicht.
<apollo13> bullgard4_: nein, müssen sie nicht
<apollo13> bevore status geändert wirds wirds nach status-old kopiert
<k1l> bullgard4: die -old datei ist die alte datei. die wird angelegt als backup. 
<apollo13> sollte eigentlich aus dem namen ersichtlich sein *hust*
<k1l> bullgard4: und solche grundlagen fragen sind ja nicht speziell ubuntu bezogen.
<leszek> hi
<leszek> gibts in quickly ne möglichkeit das projekt umzubenennen ?
<bullgard4_> apollo13: Danke!
<Thomas131> Hallo, ich habe das Problem, dass das Netzwerk-Manager-Applet nicht oben im Panel ist. Damit kann ich die Verbindungen auch nicht überwachen/stäuern.
<sdx23> Thomas131: Rechtsklick, hinzufügen, Indicator Applet.
<Thomas131> Danke! Ich werde es einmal Probieren1
<handtuch> moin , gibt es nen VOIP Clienten für console ? 
<Thomas131> Leider funkteniert sdx23`s Antwort nicht. Ich habe in der Liste kein Programm gefunden und unter /bin , /usr/bin und /usr/local/bin auch nicht.
<Fuchs> Thomas131: funktioniert nicht ist etwas ungenau, 
<Fuchs> und Du suchst auch kein Programm (das Programm heisst nm-applet und laeuft ziemlich sicher), sondern den Tray, der es beinhaltet
<Thomas131> ich werde einmal nm-aplett in den Verzeichnissen suchen.
<Fuchs> unnoetig
<Fuchs> ps aux | grep nm-applet
<Fuchs> wnen es laeuft, dann musst Du es nicht suchen
<Fuchs> wenn es nicht laeuft, dann ist es eh in $PATH, also reicht ein  whereis oder which. 
<Fuchs> Wenn die es nicht finden, dann hast Du etwas sehr falsch gemacht. 
<k1l_> Thomas131: guck mal ob du da oben ein "benachrichtigungsfeld" hast. wenn das da ist und der NM nicht drin ist guck mal ob du was in deiner interfaces eingetragen hast
<Thomas1311> Ich habe mich unter meiner Schwester eingeloggt. Bei ihr ist nähmlich das Problem. Ich bein Thomas131.
<k1l_> Thomas1311: guck mal ob du da oben ein "benachrichtigungsfeld" hast. wenn das da ist und der NM nicht drin ist guck mal ob du was in deiner interfaces eingetragen hast
<Thomas1311> Es hat im Terminal folgendes Ergebnis rausgekommen:johanna  10733  0.0  0.0   3332   832 pts/0    S+   20:40   0:00 grep --color=auto nm-applett
<Thomas1311> oben habe ich keins
<Thomas1311> Es ist da, aber nm ist nicht drin.
<Thomas1311> Was meinst du mit interfaces
<k1l_> Thomas131: dein paste zeigt nur deine suche nach dem NM-applet
<k1l_> ,interfaces? Thomas1311 
<shetlandpony> Thomas1311, interfaces ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l_> Thomas1311: aber erzähl doch mal lieber erstmal folgendes:
<k1l_> ,wf? Thomas131 
<shetlandpony> Thomas131: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Thomas1311> Es ist der Netzwerkmanager nicht mehr oben im Pannel.
<Thomas1311> Seit wann kann ich nicht sagen, weil es der Benutzer meiner Schwester ist und der das nicht auffällt.
<Thomas1311> Ich verwende 10.4.2
<k1l_> Thomas1311: installier mal "pastebinit"  und dann machst du bitte "pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces"  und gibts uns dann hier den link den der ausspuckt
<Thomas1311> Ich finde kein Programm mit dem Namen. 
<Thomas1311> Die Datei:
<Thomas1311> auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<k1l_> Thomas131: gib bitte nochmal genau das hier ein: "ps aux | grep nm-applet"
<k1l_> achte bitte auf tippfehler (eben war z.b. einer bei dir drin)
<oBm1B> Moinsen
<oBm1B> Hätte ne Frage bezüglich Joystick und Linux. Wollte mir den Saitek F.L.Y 5  kaufen und damit in erster Linie X3 spiele. Leider habe ich nach Recherchen nicht feststellen können ob der Joystick komplett von Ubuntu unterstützt wird. Hat von euch also jemand ne Ahnung ob er läuft oder vielleicht ne Alternative bis 50€ parat?
<Thomas1311> Ich kann nur hoffen, dass das Spiel, dass du Spielen willst funkteniert.
<oBm1B> X3 funktioniert einwandfrei Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64 Bit
<oBm1B> Ist die LGP Versiob
<bekks> "GPL Version".
<oBm1B> Linux Game Publishing
<oBm1B> LGP:
<Fuchs> ,hcl? oBm1B 
<shetlandpony> oBm1B: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<Jegub2008> servus
<oBm1B> Die habe ich alle schon gecheckt, ich dachte eher an persönliche Erfahrungen
<oBm1B> Der Joystick wurde da bisher nirgends aufgeführt
<oBm1B> Dennoch danke für den Versuch.
<Fuchs> keine Ursache, Erfahrungen mit Joysticks ist halt, vor allem um die Uhrzeit, ggf. rar gesaet. Wenn Du also keine Antwort bekommst, dann waere das ubuntuusers.de Forum noch ein Versuch wert
<oBm1B> Bin absolut kein Fan von Foren, deswegen bin ich ja auch hier 
<Fuchs> okay, dann gibt es ggf. noch generische Kanaele, die helfen koennten 
<Fuchs> Du kannst sonst mit alis suchen, z.B.  /msg alis list *hardware*   oder so
<oBm1B> Generische Kanäle?
<oBm1B> Asou. Channels. Ok, ich versuchs, danke.
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<oBm1B> Die sehen mir alle ein wenig zu englisch aus. :-|
<BigKing> wie kann ich eine Verbindung mit VPN testen, ob sie richtig eingerichtet ist?
<BigKing> habe im Netzwerk-manager die VPN-Einstellungen vorgenommen und würde gerne mal sehen, ob alles richtig ist... 
<bekks> Dann wähl dich ins VPN ein.
<BigKing> aber im Dolphin ist nix von der Verbindung zu sehen, und ob ich connected bin, weiss ich auch grad nicht
<BigKing> bekks, ja aber wie denn? im Terminal oder mit dem Dolphin?
<bekks> Dolphin hat damit nichts zu tun, gar nichts.
<BigKing> ich bekomm im Dolphin keinen Netzwerkpunkt, wo ich vpn auswählen kann.
<bekks> Das musst Du ja auch über den Network Manager machen, nicht über Dolphin.
<BigKing> ja, da hab ich vpn eingerichtet... (ich hoffe, richtig!9
<bekks> BigKing: Und damit wählst Du dich auch ein.
<BigKing> ah... das ist das netzwerkverbindungen - kde-kontrollmodul...
<BigKing> oder meinst was anderes?
<BigKing> ja, ich habgrad kde laufen :-(
<BigKing> aber im grunde muss es damit ja auch laufen, denke ich
<sdx23> BigKing: traceroute hilft
<BigKing> sdx23, traceroute auf den VPN-Server klappt.
<BigKing> in 9 hops.
<bekks> Und ein Rechner im VPN?
<BigKing> ja, aber wie stelle ich da die Verbindung jetzt her
<oBm1B> Hast du mal versucht einfach die IP des anderen Rechners anzupingen?
<sdx23> über 9 hops? wenn du im vpn bist solltest du da direkt hinkommen. Achso, noch nichtmal verbunden. Tja.
<BigKing> geht.
<oBm1B> Und du willst jetzt auf seine Dateien zugreifen?
<bekks> BigKing: Was "geht"?
<BigKing> ping auf VPN DNS
<bekks> Und ping auf einen anderen Rechner im VPN?
<bekks> Der DNS kann durchaus öffentlich sein.
<BigKing> also mal kzrz zum klarstellen und für den gleichen Infostand.
<BigKing> der Hoster ist all-inkl.com
<BigKing> von dem bekomm ich nen DNS Eintrag für die VPN-Verbindung.
<BigKing> und den hab ich per traceroute und per ping angesprochen... im terminal
<BigKing> alle beide Aktionenn gingen
<bekks> Das ist kein hinreichender Test.
<BigKing> und als Support von all-inkl.com hab ich den Link hier bekommen, der mir aber nicht wirklich grad weiterhilft:
<BigKing> http://all-inkl.com/wichtig/anleitungen/kas/netzlaufwerk-online-festplatte/netzlaufwerk/netzlaufwerk-ueber-vpn-verbinden-windows_256.html
<shetlandpony> BigKing's url: http://tinyurl.com/3b335fr | Anleitungen, KAS, Netzlaufwerk/ Online-Festplatte, Netzlaufwerk: Netzlaufwerk über VPN verbinden (Windows)
<oBm1B> Und der andere Rechner ist im gleichen VPN und ohr könnte "Kommunizieren"?
<bekks> Der VPN Server wird öffentlich erreichbar sein, der DNS auch.
<BigKing> wie die was da wo freigegeben haben, sagen die mir nicht...
<BigKing> nach der Anleitung... müsste ich noch ein Netzlaufwerk verbinden... -> meine Vermutung, dass ich das im Dolphin oder ienem anderen Dateimanager machen müsste.
<oBm1B> I'm out.
<BigKing> ich hätte auch nen Testzugang anzubieten, sodass - wenn jmd gewillt wäre - es direkt mal ausprobieren könnte...
<BigKing> würde ich dann aber nur per PM / msg schicken
<sdx23> BigKing: Was sollte das bringen? Du willst es doch bei dir eingerichtet haben, oder nicht?
<sdx23> BigKing: wie hast du die vpn-Verbindung eingerichtet?
<BigKing> war nur ein Angebot, weil man dann ja weiss, welche Einstellungen wo eingetragen würden.
<BigKing> also... zu meinen Einstellungen
<BigKing> gestartet network-manager
<BigKing> dort Hinzufügen -> OpenVPN
<BigKing> ich werde nach Gateway, Verbindungstyp, CA-Datei, Zertifikat, Schlüssel, Schlüsselpasswort
<BigKing> gefragt
<apollo13> die stehen alle in schritt 4
<BigKing> ja ca.crt, vpnclient,crt und vpnclient.key
<BigKing> und das gateway wären login.kasserver.com
<BigKing> richtig?
<apollo13> nein
<apollo13> du sollst schon lesen was dort steht
<BigKing> ja, ich hab LOGIN natürlich gegen mein Login ausgetauscht.
<BigKing> oder was meinst
<apollo13> zb
<apollo13> dann probier halt einfach mal
<apollo13> schau die logs an die openvpn ausspuckt dann weißt ob du verbunden bist
<BigKing> welche Log-Datei das ist... weisst du das?
<apollo13> /var/log/*
<apollo13> grep einfach danach
<apollo13> vpn kommt sicher drin vor
<sdx23> /var/log/daemon.log # es sei denn der nm tut seltsame Dinge
<apollo13> oder halt messages
<BigKing> ok, ich schau mal.
<BigKing> aber ich kann gar nicht den Punkt finden ... der verbinden lautet ...
<BigKing> messages in /var/logs is leer
<apollo13> http://i.imgur.com/jchQT.jpg <-- so sieht das aus
<apollo13> zumindest in gnome3 *duck und weg*
<BigKing> genau sowas denke ich braucht man doch für den KDE auch.
<BigKing> und genau das fehlt mir grad noch
<oBm1B> Wie dem auch sei. Ich ziehe mich zurück, wiedersehen o/
<BigKing> ok, dann klappt das heute Abend halt nicht. Danke euch aber trotzdem für die freundliche Unterstützung
<BigKing> bis dann
<Jegub2008> N8 zusammen
<kaphe> hi, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich meine persönlichen einstellungen auf einen usb stick übertrage so das beim booten meine gewohnten einstellungen vorhanden sind?
<kaphe> also beim booten von usb stick 
<vectory> stichwort remastern
<vectory> gibt aber noch andere stichworte
<kaphe> merks schon ^ ^ 
<kaphe> hält sich der aufwand denn in grenzen?
<sdx23> persistent dürfte einfacher sein.
<vectory> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LiveCD_manuell_remastern
<vectory> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/live-usb
<vectory> sdx23: hm?
<sdx23> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB_-_persistente_Installation?highlight=persistent
<shetlandpony> sdx23's url: http://tinyurl.com/5zspor |        Live-USB - persistente Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<vectory> ah ja, hast recht
<kaphe> dank euch
<jojo4> hi
<jojo4> kann mir jmd sagen wie ich ein backup aller wlan passwörter/netwerke auf meinem notebook machen kann
<jojo4> ich möchte die gerne alle auf mein netbook übertragen
<black79> set hidemail on
<black79> set private on
<bekks> black79: Du machst was falsch ;)
<black79> bekks, jaa jaa ich habs gemerkt :(
<black79> wie verstecke ich meine priv. daten hier bekks ?
<bekks> Was für private Daten?
<black79> infos über whois z.B.
<guntbert> black79: die Befehle gibst du am besten ion einem query-fenster mit nickserv an
<guntbert> *in
<black79> guntbert, ich kenn mich mit irc nit soo tool aus o.O
<guntbert> black79: support für IRC/freenode im allgemeinen ist hier nicht on topic, frag in #freenode (aber bitte englisch, wenn geht :))
<black79> oki oki
<sdx23> ,irc? black79 
<shetlandpony> black79, IRC ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC - Weitere Infos im query ...
<user82> was bewirkt beim Installieren die Option "meine persönlichen dateien verschlüsseln". wird der home Folder mit Aes(?) verschlüsselt
<dAnjou> home und swap werden verschlüsselt
<user82> wird mir wohl zu viel akku und performance fressen am Atom netbook...dafür dass ich paar bilder habe
<dAnjou> user82: zwack einfach ein stückchen der partition ab oder nimm encfs
<user82> im zweifel..oder ich pfeffer mir nen truecrypt container rein falls ich mal was wichtiges lagern muss
<ubuntini> Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, das jemand von außen die Webcam in Ubuntu anzapft? Ist das überhaupt möglich? Es ist ja nicht Windows..
<tired_joe> ubuntini: möglich ist alles, ist ja ein computer
<tired_joe> die frage ist eher wie kommst du zu der annahme / befürchtung?
<ubuntini> weil mir gerade jemand schreibt der sich mit Linux recht gut auskennt und Debian verwendet er habe die Webcam meines Netbooks angezapft und könne mich sehen, ich kann mir das aber nicht vorstellen
<tired_joe> frag ihn doch einfach wieviele finger du hochhebst
<tired_joe> abgesehen davon müsste bei der cam ein licht ansein oder sowas
<tired_joe> hast du überhaupt eine? gg
<ubuntini> ne, das Netbook hat dafür keine Status-LED :P Am Notebook ist auch keine. Davon abgesehen glaube ich nicht das es unter Linux so leicht ist ein Gerät anzuzapfen für externe aus dem Internet
<ubuntini> zudem sitze ich hinter einer Hardware-Firewall..
<tired_joe> ubuntini: wenn er zugriff auf den rechner hätte wäre das ganz einfach möglich, die hardwarefirewall hilft auch nichts gegen trojaner, lücken in IM clients die eine direkte verbindung aufbauen, mails etc. 
<tired_joe> allerdings kann er solange du keine dienste anbietest und nichts auf den rechner gefowarded wird nicht einfach über deine IP auf deinen rechner zugreifen
<ubuntini> tired_joe, Trojaner unter Linux sind aber eher doch die Seltenheit oder? .. ich benutze Pidgin und Jabber
<tired_joe> frag nach den fingern
<ubuntini> an Diensten ist nichts an die Geräte weitergeleitet..
<BuZZ-T> und kleb die Webcam mit nem Post-It ab, nicht dass er zufällig richtig rät ;)
<tired_joe> ubuntini: na ja, es ist nicht sehr wahrscheinlich
<tired_joe> aber ich hab schon pferde kotzen sehen
<ubuntini> alles klar, danke für die unterstützung ;) 
<user82> ubuntini des ergebnis würde mich dann doch interessieren
<tired_joe> ubuntini: na ja, meistens sind das irgendwelche fakes
<ubuntini> tired_joe, manche haben einfach nichts anderes zu tun 
<tired_joe> anscheinend, aber wie gesagt die theoretischen möglichkeit besteht, nur weil das linux ist, ist das nicht sicherer als windows, im moment hat zumindest auf betriebsystem ebene windows sogar die nase vorne
<tired_joe> deren hauptproblem sind im moment eher die ganzen thirdparty programme die immernoch offen sind wie ein scheunentor
<ubuntini> dafür gibt es für linux quasi kaum schädlinge womit das risikopotenzial wesentlich gering bzw. gleich null ist.. ich fühle mich mit linux jedoch wesentlich sicherer als mit windows, auch wenn ich an sich weiß was ich tue
<ubuntini> ist das offtopic?
<tired_joe> na ja, subjektives gefühl
<tired_joe> bedingt
<tired_joe> geht ja um ubuntu
<user82> kann sich auf ubuntu etwas in dne autostart selber eintragne ohne root rechte für einen bestimmten nutzer?
<user82> weil alle ausführbaren dateien die gestartet werden sollten ja optimalerweise dem root gehören und somit nicht zu modifizieren seien oder?
<tired_joe> user82: wenn du unter win7 nicht gerade als admin unterwegs bist ist das auch nichtmehr so einfach wie früher
<user82> klar..linux würde wohl auch garnicht soo gut aussehen wenn es so krass uaf lücken abgeklopft wird wie windows oder?
<tired_joe> aber wenn wir jetzt ins detail wollen wird das langsam wohl doch ot
<user82> ok..sorry
<tired_joe> #ubuntu-de-offtopic :-)
<user82> kenn ich..
<ubuntini> tired_joe, an dem thema beteilige ich mich auch gerne - aber erst nachher. brauch schlaf. danke für die Tipps ;)
<tired_joe> das war mehr der dezente hinweis, dass wir da weiter reden können wenn es dich näher interessiert
<user82> wenn du ein bisschen was erzählen kannst dazu oder nen kompakten artikel(wiki) kennst gerne!
<tired_joe> hm das thema ist alles auser kompakt, da gibts so viele wenn danns, das man kaum klare aussagen machen kann, das ist immer alles relativ
<tired_joe> ohne konkreten kontext ist das wie luft in blöcke schneiden ;-)
<user82> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sicherheitskonzepte
<user82> ich les erstmal durch du
#ubuntu-de 2011-08-28
<bullgard6> Was wird durch das 2. Feld  der Statusleiste bei  OO.o Base bezeeichnet?
<dreamon> Habe bisher meine Daten immer auf NTFS geschoben. Damit hab ich dir Zugriffsrechte immer umgangen und konnte von jedem OS drauf zugreifen. Jetzt will ich mal wegen der Provoranz auf ext4 umstellen. Wie kann ich eine Partition in fstab eintragen, das ich ales jeder user drauf zugreifen kann. (sind nur fotos, Musik usw drauf)
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: das hat nichts mit der fstab zu tun. stell die passenden rechte sicher, z.b. 777 am mountpoint, oder pack alle in eine gruppe, an die du den mountpoint übergibts, oder...
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Danke für dein Melden. Ich versteh da einge sachen nicht.. vielleicht kannst du die mal kurz zurecht Sortieren. Ich habe eine ext4 Partition als home.  Die ist genauso(parametermäßig in fstab wie, die neue) aber home kann ich problemlos schreiben. 
<dreamon> Was ist der mountpoint? ist es /media/TEMP wo ich es einhänge?
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: jo. schau dir mal den von home an und den wo du das einhängst. ls -al.
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Das heißt ich änder nur die Rechte des Ordners, da wo ich das Filesystem einhänge un es bezieht sich auf alles was da reinkommt?
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: nein. du änderst die rechte des mountpoints, dann darf jeder auf die platte zugreifen. wie die rechte der daten auf der platte aussehen kann ich dir nicht sagen, das hängt davon ab wie du sie drauf kopiert hast
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Ok. Dachte man übergibt die rechte bei mount.. Aber da bin ich vermutlich durcheinander gekommen, weil man das scheinbar nur bei ntfs so macht.
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: wenn du natürlich noch keine daten drauf hast, dann reichts.
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: erklärung zum vorgehen bei ntfs: ntfs und fat kennen selber keine unixoiden rechte. deswegen übergibt man bei den mountparametern, welche rechtesituation der kernel simulieren soll.
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Ich hab nun mit chmod und chown die Rechte angepasst. irgendwas fehlt noch.. bei ls -l erscheint einmal "dreamon root" und bei /home steht "dreamon dreamon" 
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Das eine ist glaub Ersteller und der andere Eigentümer
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: nein. eigentümer, gruppe.
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: ich bin wieder ein bisschen weg, sry.
<LetoThe2nd> ,rechte? dreamon, aber schau dir doch mal das hier in ruhe an, und die entsprechend verlinkten artikel
<shetlandpony> dreamon, aber schau dir doch mal das hier in ruhe an, und die entsprechend verlinkten artikel, Rechte ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte - Weitere Infos im query ...
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, DANKE
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: np, have fun.
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Konnte daten nun reinkopieren. Wenn ich die Rechte anschaue -> -rw------- , im normalen home ist es -rw---r---r- -> Wo passt man das noch an?
<jokrebel> hi
<user82> kann ich feststellen welcher treiber für das wlan genutzt wird? normal broadcom "wl" als modul aber wenn dieses nicht geladen ist wohl einer vom kernel direkt oder?
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> nopaste doch mal "lsmod | sort -g"
<user82> oh..er nimmt wohl nen andren als "wl" diesmal
<user82> http://hardware4linux.info/component/39618/
<user82> moment paste gleich...
<user82> www.nopaste.info/0765f2a3dc.html
<user82> und das btusb war bluetooth...da hab ich mich geirrt!
<bekks> Dann hätte ich jetzt noch gerne die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a"
<user82> no lsb modules are available...
<bekks> Nopaste die gesamte Ausgabe von lsb_release -a
<user82> http://nopaste.info/fd0c540142.html
<apollo13> du magst vlt den linux mint channel bemühen
<bekks> Wunderbar. Du hast Linux Mint und kein Ubuntu. Also gibts hoer keinen Support für Dich, das dürfen die Liinux Mint User tun.
<user82> sorry..hab es grade erst seit 5min. ich hatte echt nicht drangedacht
<user82> trotzdem noch falls es euch interessiert: ich nutze gerade die broadcom wlan treiber aus dem "staging" bereich die ich in meinem eigenen kernel eingebaut habe..nicht den propertiären von broadcom selbst
<user82> damit wäre die sache klar...
<RAMZi> kann ich unter ubuntu meine nfts truecrypt container mounten und benutzen ?
<BuZZ-T> RAMZi: ja, mit truecrypt für Linux
<bullgard6> Welches ist das geeignete Bash-Startskript, um die Anweisung export PAGER="most" einzutragen?
<wolfffffi> /home/user/.bashrc wenn es nur für einen bestimmten Nutzer gelten soll
<bullgard6> wolfffffi: Es soll für alleBenutzer gelten.
<bullgard6> [gelöst]
<wolfffffi> bullgard6: und wie ?
<ardalrian> Guten Mittag zusammen! :-)
<bullgard6> wolfffffi: '~$ sudo update-alternatives --config pager' und dann »most« auswählen.
<dAnjou> wolfffffi: es kann farbe und farbe is geil
<bullgard6> wolfffffi: Das Haupt-Alleinstellungsmerkmal unter den pageren ist, daß most von einer beliebig großen Anzahl Dateien den Inhalt anzeigen kann, solange sie auf den Bildschirm passen. Außerdem ist  most komfortabler.
<bullgard6> -e
<dreamon> Ich hab eine neue Partition ext4 formatiert und in /media/TEMP eingehängt. Den Ornder Temp mit Rechten 755 und chgrp und chown auf dreamon gesetzt. Schreibe ich nun in diesen Ordner Dateien rein, dann haben die alle -rw------- Rechte. Wo stell ich ein das die wie bei Home -rw--r---r--- bekommen?
<bekks> nopaste mal ls -lha /media/
<dreamon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/676513/
<dreamon> bekks, Die Daten kopiere ich mit nautilus rein.. 
<julius_> moin
<bekks> dreamon: Wie hast Du das Ding denn gemounted? Einfach eingesteckt?
<julius_> bin auf der suche nach einem günstigen root.  mindestens: 4 kerne, 4gb ram           sind die wichtigsten daten, wir zahlen momentan bei ovh 50€.  demnächst werden wir auf server4you umsteigen, dann sinds noch 45€        hat jemand alternativen?
<LetoThe2nd> julius_: sicher jemand in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<dreamon> bekks, Ne mit fstab ..
<bekks> ,ot? julius_ Beratungsgespräche für Hardware bitte nebenan :)
<shetlandpony> julius_ Beratungsgespraeche fuer Hardware bitte nebenan ): Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<julius_> ok
<dreamon> bekks, UUID=xxxxxx-xxxxxxx-xxxx  /media/TEMP	      ext4  relatime,	                                   0  2
<dreamon> Ist das Koma ein Fehler? 0  2 hats damit ß
<bekks> Ich würde Mountpoints aus der fstab nicht nach /media sondern nach /mnt legen.
<dreamon> was zu tun? MIST kopiere gerade was von ntfs AUF ntfs. Rechner super langsam
<BuZZ-T> dreamon: normalerweise kommen keine Kommata da hin. Ich glaub aber, dir fehlt da ein "umask=007,gid=46"
<dreamon> bekks, Ok , werde ich beherzigen. 
<BuZZ-T> ähm ich mein, am Ende kommt kein Komma mehr hin, als Trennzeichen natürlich schon
<bekks> "relatime" statt "relatime,"
<dreamon> Ich wollte das NTFS eigentlich komplett loshaben, ist das Ratsam. Ich will den Datenstamm auf der NTFS komplett übernehmen.
<dreamon> Könnte es sein, das ich dann mit Umlauten Probleme bekomme?
<spY|da> dreamon, ja
<dreamon> spY|da, Wenns mit nautilus einfach rüber kopiere
<spY|da> keine ahnung, ich benutze keine umlaute und leerzeichen in dateinamen 
<dreamon> spY|da, Ich im Prinzip auch nicht, aber bei der Anzahl an Dateien kann ich das nicht Garantieren ;)
<apollo13> kann ich mir irgendwie anzeigen lassen welche extends von nem pv bei lvm belegt sind?
<jutta> hallo, ich habe ein komisches problem mit meinem tasten Einstellungen, das Ubuntu stellt immer wieder der USA tastes layout nach dem ich es schon entfernt habe, wie soll ich es endgultig andern?
<apollo13> jutta: ubuntu 11.04?
<jutta> apollo13, ja
<apollo13> wie unerwartet…
<jutta> humm?
<apollo13> das problem hab ich nicht zum ersten mal
<apollo13> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-irgendwas hat geholfen iirc
<jutta> apollo13, ok, ich werde suchen wie ich es machen soll, erinnerst du dich nicht genau and das ganze befehl? :)
<apollo13> nein, ich hab kein ubuntu
<dadrc> keyboard-configuration
<dadrc> (yay, tab-complete)
<jutta> dadrc, ja ja, habe ich gefunden, danke
<apollo13> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/779509
<dadrc> hat funktioniert?
<apollo13> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-applet/+bug/688936
<apollo13> ich weiß nur, dass ich damals zu faul war nen bugreport aufzumachen^^
<jutta> dadrc, Ich habe es gemacht, ich werde jetzt auslogen zu testen, danke nochmals
<apollo13> hier war bei 11.04 damals sobald gdm als auch console keyboard fürn arsch -- da ist einiges im argen^^
<michel> Kann man einen Befehl beim Start ausführen lassen durch ein Skript, der sudo-Rechte erfordert?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> ,autostart? michel 
<shetlandpony> michel, autostart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<michel> bekks: bei dem Artikel war ich schon. Ich habe mir auch schon ein Skript angelegt und in KDE eingetragen das es Vor dem Start von KDE geladen werden soll. Es funktioniert aber nicht. Muss man dabei das sudo vor dem Befehl im Skript weglassen?
<Frickelpit> michel: was genau macht das skript?
<bekks> Dann führe es doch in der /etc/rc.local aus - ohne sudo.
<michel> Frickelpit: es soll per insmod ein Modul in den Kernel laden.
<Frickelpit> michel: dann siehe bekks 
<michel> bekks: habe ich dort nur den exakten Befehl einzutragen und die Datei dann abzuspeichern oder muss ich noch irgendwas aktivieren damit dies berücksichtigt wird?
<Frickelpit> michel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule#Module-automatisch-laden
<michel> Frickelpit: das Probkem ist, dass das Kernelmodul in einem Ordner in meinem Homeverzeichnis liegt und nach jedem Neustart erst wieder via insmod geladen werden muss. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das dort eintragen soll
<bekks> insmod /wo/auch/immer/das/ding/liegt/aber/das/user/home/ist/definitv/vollkommen/falsch/dafür.ko
<bekks> Kernelmodule gehören nach /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/
<michel> bekks: würde es dann nich reichen, das Modul dorthin zu kopieren?
<bekks> Warum nicht dorthin verschieben?
<michel> Gut. Ich denke das ich es trotzdem noch in die /etc/modprobe.conf  eintragen muss, richtig?
<bekks> So wie es in dem Artikel steht.
<michel> bekks: Okay. options insmod /lib/modules/2.6.38-11-generic/acpi_call.ko - Ist die Syntax so richtig? Habe es wie es im Wiki stand nicht ganz Verstanden (dieses options modulname_1 optionenname_1=XX)
<Frickelpit> michel: du willst doch nur das modul acpi_call.ko laden beim start oder?
<michel> Frickelpit: Ja
<Frickelpit> dann lies mal genauer den artikel ;)
<michel> Frickelpit: Ah, Danke für den Hinweis. Habe die Datei wieder gelöscht und das ganze nun in die /etc/modules eingetragen. 
<michel> muss ich jetzt noch irgendwas beachten oder gilt die Option damit als übernommen und das Modul wird beim nächsten Start automatisch geladen?
<michel> funktioniert nicht :( 
<jokrebel> ,fn? michel
<shetlandpony> michel: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<michel> Das steht doch noch hier im Raum. Es geht noch immer um das Kernelmodul welches trotz dem Eintrag in die /etc/modules nicht geladen wird beim Systemstart. 
<bekks> Wie sieht dein Eintrag denn genau aus?
<dDd> moin
<michel> bekks: insmod /lib/modules/2.6.38-11-generic/acpi_call.ko
<Fuchs> o.O 
<Fuchs> ganz schlechte Idee 
<Fuchs> so eine Zeile gehoerte, wenn schon, nach /etc/rc.local. Syntax in den modules-Dateien ist anders
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/kernelmodule#Module-automatisch-laden  << da. Einfach Modulname. Ohne Befehl, und vor allem ohne Pfad. 
<Fuchs> Pfad ist insbesondere deswegen unklug, weil das bei jedem Kernelupdate in die Brueche ginge. 
<michel> Aso. Dann änder ich das mal eben und probiers nochmal..
<michel> Das Modul wird leider noch immer nicht geladen.
<Fuchs> Eintrag zeigen
<michel> acpi_call. Oder willst Du die ganze /etc/modules-Datei sehen? Dann nopaste ich die eben. 
<Fuchs> will ich, ja
<michel> Fuchs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/676588/
<Fuchs> dann gerne noch ein  modinfo acpi_call
<michel> Fuchs: ERROR: modinfo: could not find module acpi_call
<Fuchs> tja
<Fuchs> dann kanns nicht funktionieren
<Fuchs> gibt es das Modul fuer den aktuell laufenden Kernel? 
<michel> das Modul liegt in /lib/modules/2.6.38-11-generic. 
<michel> wenn ich es selbst lade mit insmod läuft es ja und es wird auch geladen. 
<Fuchs> und uname -r meint, dass 2.6.38-11-generic der aktuelle Kernel sei, und die modules.dep kennt das Modul auch? 
<Fuchs> resp. wie genau hast Du dieses Modul denn installiert? 
<michel> uname-r = 2.6.38-11-generic. Installiert habe ich es wie hier beschrieben: http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/
<linuxius> hallo. ich habe ein moin-moin wiki lokal auf einem apache server laufen. nun möchte ich gerne ein smartphone mit evolution synchronisieren - was scheinbar über funambol am besten geht. kann ich apache und funambol zusammen am laufen haben, oder was ist die beste lösung hierfür?
<Fuchs> michel: das ist dann halt einfach eine sehr unsaubere Loesung fuer ein Ubuntu
<Fuchs> michel: Du kannst den insmod-Befehl in die rc.local schreiben, aber das wird Dir bei jedem Kernelupdate zu Bruch gehen 
<michel> Fuchs: Muss ich dann nicht einfach das Modul neu kompiliieren? Es kam schon ein Kernelupdate, hat bislang immer funktioniert danach
<dadrc> linuxius, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Funambol gelesen?
<Fuchs> michel: das, und den Pfad anpassen 
<Fuchs> deswegen: unsaubere Loesung halt
<dadrc> linuxius, wüsste nicht, wieso sich das mit dem Apache streiten sollte. Musst halt drauf achten, dass die nicht versuchen, die gleichen Ports zu nutzen. Scheint aber in der Standardkonfiguration kein Problem zu sein.
<Fuchs> eine saubere Loesung waere es, ein Paket zu schnueren, welches via dkms automatisch bei einem Kernelupdate das Modul neu kompiliert und auch an den richtigen Ort hinpackt
<Fuchs> dann koennte man auch mit der modules-Datei arbeiten
<michel> Fuchs: über DKMS geht es über das "bumblebee"-Projekt. Jedoch habe ich von dem momentan eine Entwicklungsversion, die aber sehr gut läuft. Die brauche ich um  Optimus ans laufen zu bekommen. In der Entwicklerversion wird acpi-call nicht mitgeliefert drum muss ich es manuell machen. 
<linuxius> dadrc: danke. ich habe das wiki bereits konsultiert. habe aber nicht so viel erfahrung mit servern. bevor ich da etwas durcheinander bringe, wollte ich einfach wissen ob 2 server nebeneinander laufen können. das scheint ja kein problem zu sein, wenn der port entsprechend anders gewählt wird... danke dir!
<waergwa> hi, gehts hier um den zirkus?
<ubuntini> Fuchs: Danke, es hat geklappt!
<k1l> linuxius: man kann sogar mehrere verschiedene dienste auf einem server laufen lassen. ist halt nur was einzustellen und irgendwann reicht die power meist nicht mehr aus.
<jokrebel> waergwa: Kein Zirkus - Ubuntu-Support.
<waergwa> jokrebel: nein
<gugugagaramibu> waergwa: doch
<waergwa> gugugagaramibu: oooh
<gugugagaramibu> was kostet denn ne karte?
<waergwa> kriegt man hier karten?
<jokrebel> ,ot? geht zum quatschen bitte Nebenan
<shetlandpony> geht zum quatschen bitte Nebenan: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<qwebirc29986> hi ich bin anna
<qwebirc29986> :-)
<jokrebel> qwebirc29986: Hi Anna. Stell einfach Deine Frage und liefere am besten gleich ein paar Informationen zu Deinem System mit.
<linuxius> wie kann ich den default-port von funambol ändern? er läuft auf 8080, aber dort läuft schon mein moinmoin-wiki...?
<qwebirc29986> kubuntu 11.04 okay ich hab bis jetzt keine Frage
<Fuchs> linuxius: in der Tomcat Konfiguration 
<dAnjou> qwebirc29986: zum quatschen kommste am besten nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<Fuchs> /tools/tomcat/conf/server.xml 
<linuxius> fuchs: dort sind mehrere ports angegeben... welchen muss ich genau ändern? server port oder connector port?
<Fuchs> linuxius: es wird hoffentlich nur einer von beiden 8080 sein, wie? 
<leszek> hi
<ohhi2> hm mein svideo anschluss will nicht angehen, in den einstellungen steht er sei nicht verbunden
<leszek> ohhi2: aber verbunden ist das teil mit einem gerät das auch eingeschaltet ist ?
<ohhi2> er ist an sollange ich noch im grub menü bin
<ohhi2> oO wenn ich debian statt ubuntu starte ist umgekehrt dann geht mein interner monitor nichtmehr
<ohhi2> ups rausgeflogen ....
<Xile> tag alle zusammen
<Hulk> hallo
<Hulk> mal ne Frage: Ich bin als Administrator angemeldet, bin aber nicht berechtigt eine Datei in den Ordner 'usr/share/themes' zu entpacken, was muss ich da noch ändern?
<sdx23> Hulk: Nicht als Administrator anmelden. sudo verwenden.
<Hulk> gibt es denn keinen weg einfach mit rechts auf die datei zu klicken und sie dann in den usr/share/themes ordner zu entpacken?
<bekks> Unter Ubuntu gibts keinen Administrator-Account.
<bekks> Hulk: Welchen Account meinst Du denn?
<jokrebel> Hulk: Dein Hauptnutzer hat auch nur Admin-Rechte wenn Du sodo benutzt. Einen Root-Account hast Du ja hoffentlich nicht aktiviert.
<jokrebel> ,sudo? Hulk
<shetlandpony> Hulk: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<Guybrush_T> dont know if this is the right place to ask but i have some problems with bind9: i just configured dhcpd and bind to use dyndns and it seems to work up to one point - named wants to creat journal files corresponding to the zone files but apparmor interferes - anyone has a solution for me?
<bekks> ,german? Guybrush_T 
<shetlandpony> Guybrush_T: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<Guybrush_T> ahh - sorry - deutsch geht ja hier ^^ gewohnheit
<Hulk> und warum macht das keinen sinn ständig als root-admin angemeldet zu sein?
<bekks> WEil es unsicher ist. Und blödsinnig obendrein.
<Guybrush_T> ich war als root mal im falschen verzeichnis und hab chmod -r ausgeführt ^^ aua
<Hulk> hm ok....
<Hulk> aber das hätte einem doch mit sudo genauso passieren können
<Guybrush_T> ja schon aber sudo nimmt man eben nur wenn man muss
<bekks> Nein. Denn dazu musst du sudo ja erstmal benutzen.
<Guybrush_T> du vermeidest quasi die situation wenn deine eigenen rechte ausreichen
<bekks> Und handelst Dir zahllose vermeidbare Probleme ein.
<Hulk> achso...
<Guybrush_T> wenn du aber sowieso in beiden fällen root brauchst und man sich zB im verzeichnis vertut hilfts nix - stimmt schon
<Guybrush_T> ok nochmal: ich hab gerade dyndns für dhcpd und bind/named konfiguriert und habe nun folgendes problem: named will in /etc/bind/ die journal files erstellen (zonenname.jnl) - apparmor hat aber was dagegen: apparmor="DENIED" operation="mknod" parent=1 profile="/usr/sbin/named" name="/etc/bind/db.intranet.local.jnl" pid=19258 comm="named" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c"
<Guybrush_T> hat da jemand nen tipp für mich? ich bin noch nie mit apparmor in konflikt geraten und hab eigentlich keine ahnung davon
<Sogorukuhn1> Nabend
<Sogorukuhn1> Brauche Hilfe mit dem Sound. Er war da und jetzt ist er nciht mehr da. (Sorry, wusste nciht, wie ich das noch besser beschreiben soll). Karten werden erkannt, richtige ist ausgewählt, mixer ist ok, alsa und pulse scheinen auch ok zu sein. aplay gibt alles richtig aus, fehlt lediglich der sound
<fuzzy> lautsprecher anschalten :)
<Sogorukuhn1> Notebook =)
<fuzzy> Fn+Mute?
<Sogorukuhn1> Die Fn + lauter und mute wirken sich auf ubuntu aus
<sdx23> Sogorukuhn1: Updates gemacht, kurz bevor er "weg war"?
<Sogorukuhn1> Updates mach ich jeden tag. war aber nichts wichtiges.
<Sogorukuhn1> Es ist kommisch, aber bei diesem notebook hatte ich bis jetzt mit Ubuntu, Debian und Arch immer die selben soundprobleme. Die Soundkarte ist wohl von Microsoft gemacht=)
<Hulk> ich hab in der Konsole jetzt "gksudo nautilus" eingegeben... wie komm ich danach wieder raus? Reicht es, wenn ich die Konsole jetzt einfach wieder schließe?
<k1l> mach den nautilus wieder zu
<Hulk> und wie?
<Sogorukuhn1> Alt + F4
<jokrebel> Hulk: Sollte man nicht. Nimm wenn schon dann lieber die Sudo-Erweiterung für Nautilus, bitte.
<jokrebel> Hulk: nautilus-gksu: The gksu extension for nautilus allows you to open files with administration privileges using the context menu when browsing your files with nautilus.
<Sogorukuhn1> Hier mal die Ausgabe der meisten Befewhle von hier (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung/Audio-Fehler-Beschreibung) - http://pastebin.com/HBykkKDE
<fuzzy> aplay spielt das ab ohne dass du was hörst?
<sdx23> Sogorukuhn1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung#Sony-Vaio hast du gesehen?
<Sogorukuhn1> Habe Asus
<Sogorukuhn1> Hier meine AlsaInfo
<sdx23> Sogorukuhn1: aber den gleichen Chipsatz.
<sdx23> und wie man im Bug-Report sieht, sind davon auch Asus-Modelle betroffen.
<Sogorukuhn1> Ok. Soll ich bei modell auch vaio angeben? oder
<sdx23> Nein. Es ging mir um den letzen Satz dort. Und den Bugreport und die dazugehörige Anleitung.
<sdx23> Solltest du mal überprüfen, ob der Bugreport auch zu deinem System passt und gegenenfalls dann der Anleitung folgen.
<Hulk> was benutzt ihr für ein Anti-Viren Programm in ubuntu?
<apollo13> gar keines
<bullgard6> Hulk: Man benötigt keins.
<jokrebel> Hulk: Wenn dann vielleicht: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/clamav
<Hulk> gibt es noch keine ubuntu trojaner oder so?
<Sogorukuhn1> Hi
<Sogorukuhn1> Ich bins wieder
<Sogorukuhn1> Hat leider nciht geholfen=(
<Sogorukuhn1> Wobei ich jetzt doch ehe dazu tendiere, dass es das umschalten zwischen Lautsprecher und Headset ist
<_lumm> wenn ich firefox löschen will wird automatisch chromium installiert, und anderesrum wird danach firefox installiert, wie kann ich das verhindern ? will bedies nich, nutze g chrome..
<jokrebel> gn8
<ppq> _lumm: führ bitte mal 'apt-cache rdepends firefox | pastebinit' aus
<ppq> ,pastebinit? _lumm
<shetlandpony> _lumm, pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<_lumm> http://pastebin.com/XELjBJN4
<bullgard6> Wie kann man (mindestens teilweise)  ein  OO.o-3.2.0-Formular für ein LibreOffice-3.4.2-Formular (weiter-)verwenden?
<koegs> das sollte er vielleicht mal in einem passenden channel fragen, ich erkenne keinen bezug zu _ubuntu_
<guntbert> koegs: ausser dass ubuntu per default nun libreoffice statt openoffice installiert?
<bekks> guntbert: Das macht das nicht zu einem Ubuntu-Problem, sondern lässt das Libreoffice-Problem unberührt.
<guntbert> bekks: ich wollte nicht behaupten, es sei ein ubuntu-Problem - aber ganz von der Hand zu weisen ist die Idee auch nicht, dass "wir" helfen könnten
<bullgard6> Hulk: Trojaner sind keine Viren.
<Hulk> Die Datei »Downloads/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-280.13.run« konnte mit der Zeichenkodierung »Westlich (ISO-8859-15)« nicht geöffnet werden. Bitte stellen Sie sicher, dass Sie nicht versuchen, eine Binärdatei zu öffnen.
<Hulk> Wählen Sie eine andere Zeichenkodierung aus dem Menü und versuchen Sie es erneut.
<Hulk> ich versuche gerade einen grafikkartentreiber zu installieren...
<Hulk> funktioniert aber irgendwie nicht...
<k1l> Hulk: warum hast du dir denn da was runtergeladen?
<Fuchs> Hulk: finger weg
<k1l> was ist denn mit den treibern aus den offifziellen quellen?
<Fuchs> Hulk: korrekt waere chmod +x und dann ausfuehren, aber das willst Du nicht
<Fuchs> ,nvidia? Hulk 
<shetlandpony> Hulk: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<Hulk> ja
<Fuchs> Hulk: es sei denn, Du wolltest bei jedem Kernelupdate Deine graphische Oberflaeche verlieren 
<Fuchs> Hulk: das war keine Frage, sondern ein Befehl an unseren Kanalbot. Lies Dir den Artikel gut durch, und installier bloss diese Datei nicht
<k1l> Hulk: unter linux lädt man sich nicht einfach irgendwo irgendwas runter. man ist auch nicht root weil das cool ist. das sind schlechte windows angewohnheiten. bitte sie dir die nvidia wiki seite an und lies auch die verlinkten grundlagen oben
<Hulk> also funktioniert die Grafikkarte shcon und ich brauch nichts mehr runterladen?
<Fuchs> Du kannst die eingebaute Treiberverwaltung nehmen
<Fuchs> lies doch einfach den verlinkten Artikel, da steht alles beschrieben
<Hulk> dann hatte ich den Treiber schon installiert....
<Fuchs> das kann gut sein
<Fuchs> pruefen kannst Du das ziemlich einfach, mach ein Terminal auf  (ALT+F2, gnome-terminal, enter),  cat /proc/drivers/nvidia/version
<Hulk> Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Fuchs> dann ist der Treiber nicht aktiv, nein
<Fuchs> oh, ups
<Fuchs> pruefen kannst Du das ziemlich einfach, mach ein Terminal auf  (ALT+F2, gnome-terminal, enter),  cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version
<Fuchs> ohne s, sorry
<guntbert> Hulk: in linux ist Groß-/Kleinschreibung wichtig, ausserdem verwende <tab> Vervollständigung für Dateinamen -- machts einfacher (gell Fuchs :-))
<Hulk> immernoch die selbe Fehlermeldung
<Fuchs> guntbert: tab funktioniert nicht in einem IRC Client auf Verzeichnisse, meistens :p 
<Fuchs> Hulk: bei cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version  ? 
<Fuchs> Hulk: dann:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
<guntbert> Fuchs: wollt dich nur aufziehen :-))  (ich kopier solche Zeilen direkt aus dem Terminal in die irc Zeile :)
<Hulk> ok,  jetzt installiert er was
<Fuchs> Hulk: ja, pastebinit. Das ist nur fuer mich, damit ich sehe was schief laeuft 
<Fuchs> ich habe drei Vermutungen:  1) der nvidia Treiber ist nicht installiert  2) er ist, aber X seither nicht neu gestartet 3) es ist ein System mit optimus, und die intel Karte laeuft 
<Hulk> wie damit DU siehst was schiefläuft???
<Fuchs> und Dir sagen kann, was Du tun musst damit es geht. 
<Hulk> was hab ich da eig. gerade ausgeführt?^^
<Fuchs> ein Programm installiert, welches Dateien und die Ausgabe von Befehlen in einen pastebin Dienst schreibt, damit Du mir dann einfach die URL geben kannst
<Fuchs> weil wir hier im Kanal nicht gerne mehr als 3 Zeilen am Stueck sehen, reinkopiert. 
<Hulk> achso ok
<Fuchs> dementsprechend solltest Du nach dem Befehl eine URL erhalten, die kannst Du mir dann geben
<Hulk> am Ende steht "pastebinit (1.2-2) wird eingerichtet ... 
<Hulk> aber dann:
<Hulk> bash: pastebinit/var/log/Xorg.0.log: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Fuchs> Leerzeichen fehlt
<Fuchs> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
<Hulk> ah jetzt
<Hulk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/676798
<Fuchs>     8.909] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<Fuchs> Treiber noch nicht sauber installiert
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia#Verwaltung-eingeschraenkter-Treiber
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/29q3n3w |        nvidia › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<michel> Muss ich noch irgendwas nachinstallieren um Unity nutzen zu können, wenn ich das Paket "ubuntu-desktop" installiere? Will von Kubuntu zurück zu Ubuntu aufgrund einiger gravierenden Probleme mit KDE. 
<Hulk> kann das sein, weil ich noch nicht neugestartet habe?
<Hulk> unter system -> systemverwaltung -> zusätzliche Treiber steht: Dieser Treiber ist aktiviert aber nicht in Benutzung
<michel> Hulk: ich meine gelesen zu haben dass dies ein Bug in der 11.04-Version sein soll, man die Meldung von jockey aber ignorieren kann
<michel> Hulk: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/771788
<Fuchs> Hulk: dann starte neu, X musst Du sicher neu starten, ja
<Fuchs> (X ist Deine graphische Oberflaeche, salopp gesagt) 
<Hulk> ok, gleich wieder da
<Hulk> -.-
<Hulk> da bin ich wieder
<beaver74> huhu
<Hulk> nach Stunden
<Hulk> die komplette Benutzeroberfläche hat sich nach dem restart verändert... damit komm ich garnicht mehr klar
<k1l> hast du wohl jetzt unity, was?
<Fuchs> Hulk: Du kannst im Anmeldebildschirm Gnome Classic auswaehlen
<Hulk> ja, wie mach ich das wieder rückgängig?
<k1l> Hulk: hast du jetzt links die starterleiste?
<Hulk> ja
<k1l> Hulk: das ist unity. wenn du den alten gnome2 willst beim anmelde screen unten auf gnome classic stellen
<Fuchs> Hulk: einfach da, wo Du Benutzername und Passwort eingibst, nach Eingabe des Benutzernamens unten "Classic" auswaehlen 
<Hulk> ah k... danke
<Fuchs> aber immerhin geht ergo der nvidia Treiber ganz sicher :) 
<Hulk> bis gleich
<Hulk> soo
<Fuchs> gluecklich? 
<Hulk> fast
<Fuchs> was fehlt noch? 
<Hulk> "Soldat" läuft nicht
<Fuchs> wie aeussert sich "laeuft nicht" im Detail? 
<Hulk> moment
<k1l> ,wine? Hulk damit läuft es vlt
<shetlandpony> Hulk damit luft es vlt, Wine ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> *sigh*
<Fuchs> :) 
<Hulk> ok
<Fuchs> Hulk: gem. http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=7794  laeuft es mit wine. 
<Fuchs> ,wine? Hulk zum Nachlesen
<shetlandpony> Hulk zum Nachlesen, Wine ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Hulk> wenn ich die Soldat.exe mit Wine starte ändert sich die Auflösung auf 800x600 und sonst passiert garnichts
<Fuchs> hrm
<Fuchs> aktuellste Version von wine? Gibt zwei. 
<Fuchs> Siehe Wikiartikel 
<Hulk> wo kann ich denn sehen welche Version ich aktuell habe?
<Fuchs> apt-cache policy wine
<Fuchs> ,paketverwaltung? Hulk oder hier: 
<shetlandpony> Hulk oder hier, Paketverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<Hulk> über die Paketverwaltung habe ich es heute installiert ... von daher müsste es eigentlich die aktuelle sein
<Fuchs> wie gesagt, es gibt mehrere. Lies den Artikel. 
<Hulk> 1.2.2.
<Hulk> Wine sagt immer "is not marked as executable, wenn ich die setup.exe starten will
<Fuchs> doofer bug in nautilus
<Fuchs> auf dem Terminal geht es
<Fuchs> und sonst machst Du es halt ausfuehrbar, obwohl das unnoetig sein sollte
<Hulk> und wie mache ich es ausführbar?
<Fuchs> chmod +x auf einem Terminal, oder Rechtsklick, Eigenschaften
<Hulk> also mal von Anfang an: Ich hab die .zip datei. Dann Eigenschaften und "Datei als Programm ausführen" 
<Hulk> dann entpacke ich die setup.exe
<Hulk> und dann rechtsklick auf die setup.exe "mit wine ausführen"
<Fuchs> und genau das geht nicht
<Fuchs> ist ein bekanntes Problem
<Hulk> vorhin ging es aber schonmal
<Fuchs> also entweder gehst Du nach dem Rechtsklick zuerst auf Eigenschaften und machst sie ausfuehrbar
<Hulk> bevor ich den grafikkartentreiber installiert hatte
<Fuchs> oder Du machst das ganze in einem Terminal 
<Hulk> oh man
<Hulk> den haken hab ich bei der setup.exe die ganze zeit übersehen sry
<Hulk> jedenfalls ist es jetzt auf C:\ installiert
<Hulk> aber ingame hab ich 1 Bild pro 2 Minuten ...
<Hulk> brb
<Hulk> unfassbar, es funktioniert :D
<Hulk> so, bin mal weg... danke fürs helfen!
<Gaertner> hallo
<Gaertner> gibt es irgenwo eine anleitung wie man das Menü normal kriecht
<ring2> Gaertner, was möchtest du tun?
<Gaertner> das menü wie nach oben machen
<Gaertner> das Menü nicht links sondern oben
<ring2> Gaertner, was nutzt du für eine desktopumgebung?
<Gaertner> gnome
<ring2> rechtsklick aufs panel und bei orientation einfach top auswählen
<vectory> hab eben "127.0.0.1 *.facebook.com" in /etc/hosts eingetragen, facebook.com lädt trotzdem, wieso?
<Gaertner> wie
<ring1> Gaertner, hast du die antwort bekommen?
<Gaertner> ja
<Gaertner> habe habe links das menü
<Gaertner> und wenn da kriege ich kein panel
<ring1> nutzt du gnome 3?
<dAnjou> vectory: die hosts datei unterstützt kein globbing
<dAnjou> ring1: gnome 3 hat afaik kein menu links
<ring1> dAnjou, möglich. hab kein gnome 3 :)
<dAnjou> Gaertner: einen screenshot bitte
<dAnjou> denn ich wette (um nichts), dass du kein gnome verwendest
<dAnjou> aber ich bin grad viel zu angesäuselt um zu supporten und werd das erste mal seit wochen vor 2 ins bett ... bbl
<ring1> gute nacht
<Gaertner> http://twitpic.com/6cudnn
<Gaertner> das ist gnome
<dAnjou> ist es nicht
<dAnjou> es ist unity
<Gaertner> sondern
<dAnjou> damit gute nacht
<Gaertner> toll
<Gaertner> toller support
<dAnjou> Gaertner: beim login "ubuntu classic" unten wählen
<dAnjou> Gaertner: das hier is immer noch freiwillige arbeit
<dAnjou> spaten
<vectory> muss ein webserver laufen, um ne html, die in /var/www liegt, auf localhost erreichbar zu machen?
<nor42> ja
<dAnjou> vectory: um ein localhost im browser erreichen zu können, muss ein server laufen
<dAnjou> eine html-datei in /var/www kannst du auch so aufrufen
<vectory> ok, hatte mal cherokee installiert, deinstalliert, schon befürchtet da is was schief glaufgen, grad ps aux gerannt und seh apache2 o.O
<dAnjou> und der läuft standardmäßig auf 80
<vectory> dAnjou 2tere deiner aussagen mein ich (allerdings im firefox)
<vectory> dAnjou: wieso tut der das?=
<vectory> -=
<dAnjou> weil webserver das so an sich haben
<dAnjou> 80 is der standard http port
<dAnjou> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypertext_Transfer_Protocol
<vectory> ja, aber wozu läuft der, ich hab den ja garnicht ausdrücklich eingeschaltet oder sogar installierdanke, das wusst ich grad noch ^^
<vectory> urgs, das sind zwei sätze in einem
<vectory> ja, aber wozu läuft der, ich hab den ja garnicht ausdrücklich eingeschaltet oder sogar installier
<dAnjou> entweder du oder irgend ne abhängigkeit haben den installiert
<nor42> der deamon startet beim bootup
<dAnjou> und nachm installieren läuft der halt
<vectory> is also kein anlass zu sicherheits bedenken
<dAnjou> man muss ihn explizit aus dem runlevel nehmen, damit er nich mehr beim starten läuft
<nor42> wenn du den nicht brauchst, kannste ihn ja auch purgen
<dAnjou> vectory: das kommt ganz auf dein "sicherheitskonzept" an ^^
<vectory> das der läuft, ist wohl der grund, dass ich seiten auf localhost auch so aufrufen kann, ist das auch der sinn? für cups zb?
<dAnjou> nein
<dAnjou> cups hat sein eigenes
<nor42> cups braucht kein apache
<nor42> auf 631
<dAnjou> hmm, nor42 .. sehr gut
<dAnjou> dann kann ich ja schlafen  gehen
<nor42> gute nacht
<dAnjou> tschü
<vectory> bye
<vectory> und warum laufen 6 instanzen von apache2?
<nor42> für jeden seitenaufruf wird ne neue instanz gestartet
<nor42> sollte aber danach wieder beendet werden
<nor42> aber du kannst in der config einstellen wie viele laufen sollen
<nor42> jeder der sich verbinden kriegt afaik nen eigenen server
#ubuntu-de 2012-08-20
<xzise> Hi, ich habe gestern etwas sehr komisches erlebt
<xzise> und zwar wurde ich auf einmal von der sudoers Datei gelöscht, kann ich da irgendwie drauf? Ich war der einzige mit sudo -.-
<dadrc> Live-CD
<beaver74> xzise, "kann da irgendwie drauf" .. du meinst root bekommen und die sudoers wieder anpassen?
<dadrc> Würd mal gucken, wer da an der Datei rumgefummelt hat... /var/log/auth.log sollte helfen
<beaver74> xzise, was dadrc sagt oder init=/bin/bash in deine Kernelzeile beim GRUB schreiben (das vorhandene init= dadurch temporär ersetzen)
<anarchomarx> moin allerseits. ich habe derzeit auf einer 512MB-Möhre lubuntu am laufen und bin mit der geschwindigkeit noch immer unzufrieden. welche erfahrungen habt ihr mit anderen Distries, welche vllt noch "sparender" mit den resourcen umgehen?
<Mike1> anarchomarx: das Problem sind eher die ganzen Programme und so
<Mike1> anarchomarx: heutige Webseiten, hochauflösende Bilder und das ganze frisst einfach RAM zum Frühstück
<anarchomarx> Mike1: ja hab schon sparsam installiert
<anarchomarx> ah stimmt, an die Webseiten hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht
<jokrebel> anarchomarx: Welche Antwort erwartest Du in einem Ubuntu-Support-Kanal? …xubuntu ist auch noch sehr reecourcenschonend. Aber bei 512MB RAm (und vermutlich ist der Prozessor dann auch schon betagter) wirst Du keinen Rennwagen erhalten.
<anarchomarx> dachte Chrome is so fett
<Mike1> anarchomarx: Wunder darfst du dir von keinem Browser erwarten
<anarchomarx> jokrebel: eine offene Antwort ohne ausschließlich ubuntus im Kopf zu haben
<anarchomarx> also bringts auch nichts, auf einne noch schlankeren WM zu setzen?
<Mike1> anarchomarx: kaum. Nur so als Anhaltspunkt: Wie viel RAM ist denn laut free -m nach dem Starten noch frei?
<jokrebel> anarchomarx: _Dann_ wärst Du für _diese_ Frage aber in #ubuntu-de-offtopic besser aufgehoben. Hier gibt es normal ausschließlich Ubuntu-Support. Siehe auch das Topic.
<Mike1> anarchomarx: (die zweite Zeile ohne Buffer/Cache zählt)
<Mike1> jokrebel: passt doch aber hier besser. Er möchte schließlich Ubuntu nur schlanker
<Mike1> jokrebel: für die Kuscheltiere im ot wird er sich nicht interessieren :D
<anarchomarx> Mike1: 34
<anarchomarx> Mike1: in der Zeile +/-Buffers/Cache steht bei free: 218
<Mike1> ah, na das ist schon besser
<jokrebel> Mike1: Weshalb ich auch xubuntu empfahl. Er sprach aber ja von "anderen Distris" "ohne ausschließlich ubuntus im Kopf zu haben" was hier einfach nicht hergehört ;-)
<Mike1> anarchomarx: ich würde auch mal top starten und mit Druck auf M nach Speicherverbrauch sortieren
<anarchomarx> Mike1: ok ...
<Mike1> jokrebel: er hat Ubuntu mit LXDE, wo ist das Problem?
<jokrebel> Mike1: Das vorhanden zu optimieren ist natürlich hier völlig in Ordnung!
<anarchomarx> nu streitet euch mal nicht meinetwegen ;)
<Mike1> anarchomarx: ist doch schon geklärt :)
<anarchomarx> Mike1: update-manager und xorg
<anarchomarx> wobei ich xorg eher nicht abstellen sollte ;)
<anarchomarx> aber diesen update-manager kill ich noch raus
<Mike1> anarchomarx: stell ihn ab, einmal killen ist nur temporär ;)
<Mike1> nur musst du dann halt selbst an Updates denken
<anarchomarx> ja, war  mir klar ;)
<anarchomarx> ja, mach ich eig immer mit apt
<anarchomarx> da sind so viele k drin
<anarchomarx> kthreadd
<anarchomarx> kworker
<anarchomarx> etc
<anarchomarx> hab eig kein KDE drauf
<Mike1> das k steht in dem Fall für kernel ;)
<anarchomarx> kdevtmpfs
<anarchomarx> aaahh
<anarchomarx> thx
<anarchomarx> ok, danke Mike1 ich räume mal in der Richung auf
<Mike1> anarchomarx: schau halt ein bisschen bei den Daemons und so
<Mike1> anarchomarx: und ich weiß ja nicht was LXDE so an Hintergrundprozessen hat
<anarchomarx> Mike1: ja, mach ich
<beaver74> anarchomarx, btw.. noch viel kleiner als LXDE geht es nicht. Du könntest auf eine DE verzichten und einen Fenstermanager wie openbox oder ähnliche versuchen (was du auch parallel neben deinem LXDE installiert haben könntest).. könnte mir vorstellen da dann noch so 100MB mehr freien Speicher herauszuquetschen
<Mike1> notion frisst bei mir gerade 5MB ;)
<anarchomarx> beaver74: naja, so ein bisschen Grafik brauch ich, denn so fit ist meine Kommandozeile leider nicht ;)
<Mike1> dafür nimmt sich X 33MB, nm-applet 10MB, claws-mail 50MB usw.
<Mike1> LXDE verwendet Openbox?
<beaver74> ja
<Mike1> sehr viel schlanker geht ja dann eh fast nimmer
<anarchomarx> nur so zu verständnis: Openbox ist "nur" der WM LXDE die Desktopumgebung die drumherum gebaut wurde?
<Mike1> genau
<Mike1> anarchomarx: verwendest du W-LAN?
<anarchomarx> und man könnte grafisch ohne LXDE nur Openbox fahren?
<xzise> Hi, kann ich irgendwie eine USB startup disk erstellen ohne sudo Rechte?
<anarchomarx> Mike1: nein Lan
<xzise> Der USB Startup Disk Creator will nur mit sudo Rechten gehen, aber die habe ich aktuell nicht
<Mike1> anarchomarx: läuft bei dir nm-applet? Das frisst bei mir wie gesagt 10MB, das ist eigentlich obsolet wenn du eh nur ein und das selbe LAN verwendest
<Mike1> anarchomarx: genau, du könntest auf den ganzen LXDE-Kram verzichten und einfach ein nacktes Openbox fahren
<anarchomarx> Mike1: bisher hab ich auf wicd umgestellt
<Mike1> ahja, wicd ist auch in Ordnung
<jokrebel> xzise: Mit ner LiveCD?
<anarchomarx> Mike1: hin und wieder trag ich das ding dann doch mla zum bett ;)
<Mike1> anarchomarx: was ist das leicht? Ein uraltes tolles Thinkpad? ♥
<xzise> jokrebel, ne ich will eine erstellen damit ich mich wieder zu den sudoers hinzufügen kann
<xzise> die ist gerade leer
<jokrebel> xzise: Ne CD runterladen und brennen geht aber doch auch ohne sudo-Rechte.
<xzise> Ich will aber keine CD brennen
<Mike1> xzise: im „abgesicherten Modus“ starten?
<xzise> sondern auf den USB Stick
<niklasfi> xzise: sollte nicht der recovery mode helfen?
<xzise> Okay stimmt
<xzise> das könnte ich auch probieren
<Mike1> schau dir halt vorher an wie du die sudoers umschreiben musst ;)
<Mike1> sonst bist du auf w3m, links&co angewiesen :D
<xzise> Muss ich nicht einfach meinen username hinzufügen
<beaver74> anarchomarx, ich würde es mal versuchen, nur Openbox zu verwenden.. das was dir dann fehlt ließe sich nachinstallieren, und du könntest dann genau entscheiden was du verwenden möchtest (das hier laufende Openbox zieht zB. samt FX, xchat und pidgin gute 250MB.. ohne FX wären es gerade einmal knapp 100MB)
<anarchomarx> Mike1: nein ein HP Pavilion zt-Reihe. Kann mich einfach nicht trennen auch wenn in diesem Haushalt derzeit Obst vorherrscht
<anarchomarx> beaver74: was ist FX?
<beaver74> Firefox
<jokrebel> Hab jetzt mit LiveImage-auf-USB-Stick nicht so _die_ Erfahrung, kann mich aber nicht erinnern, damals Rootrechte gehabt haben zu müssen.
<anarchomarx> ah, kenne ich als FF
<Mike1> anarchomarx: einen Riegel 512MB DDR2 RAM für Laptops habe ich hier noch, magst du den?
<Mike1> jokrebel: doch, man muss doch der Partition das bootable-flag verpassen
<anarchomarx> Mike1: ich müsste aufschrauben um zu sehen, was ich da genau brauche
<anarchomarx> Mike1: was sollte er denn kosten ... falls Platz
<Mike1> anarchomarx: sagen wir Briefkuvert nach Deutschland und 5€ für die Kaffeekassa ;)
<anarchomarx> Mike1: ok ich schau mal nach ...
<niklasfi> ebay sagt 20€ http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=sdram+laptop&_sacat=See-All-Categories
<kubine> Title: sdram laptop | eBay (at www.ebay.de)
<Mike1> niklasfi: das ist aber sdram
<niklasfi> ich weiß ja nicht, wie alt dein laptop ist
<Mike1> stümmt
<jokrebel> …Ihr schweift ganz schön vom Toic ab ;-/
<jokrebel> Topic
<anarchomarx> Mike1: danke, aber ich hab leider nur einen Steckplatz :/
<chk> hallo
<xzise> Öh eine frage
<Mike1> anarchomarx: welche Geschmacksrichtung? DDR2 gibt es bis 2GB oder sogar 4GB Riegel, wenn die restliche Hardware nicht schlecht ist und du das Notebook lieb hast könntest du da noch immer aufrüsten
<nevchen> hi
<koegs> Mike1: letzte Warnung, es reicht
<koegs> geht in nen Querry
<chk> wie kann ich den inhalt eines ordners im gleichen unterverzeichnis in einnen anderen ordner kopieren
<anarchomarx> :D
<xzise> wie kann ich im recovery modus die sudoers bearbeiten?
<anarchomarx> ok
<Mike1> xzise: nano /etc/sudoers
<chk> also zB ordner 1 in ordner 2
<xzise> In der konsole sagt er das es nur read only ist
<beaver74> xzise, die /etc/sudoers IMMER mit visudo bearbeiten
<Mike1> beaver74: den Grund hab ich nie verstanden
<xzise> beaver74, aber visudo sagt das /etc/sudoers read only ist
<beaver74> ich auch nicht ;)
<Mike1> chk: wo ist das Problem?
<koegs> Mike1, beaver74: roten Kasten lesen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo/Konfiguration
<beaver74> xzise, bist du denn root?
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › sudo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<xzise> und ich weiß nicht wie ich das root verzeichnis read write monte
<chk> ich weiß nicht wie ich das hinbekomm auf der console
<xzise> beaver74, theoretisch schon
<Mike1> koegs: er ist doch schon beim Worst-Case angekommen, er ist ja schon ausgesperrt ;)
<xzise> Also ich bin im recovery modus gebootet
<koegs> Mike1: es ging um die Frage warum visudo anstatt nano
<xzise> und habe die root konsolen option gehwählt
<beaver74> xzise, 'whoami' ausführen gäbe Bestätigung
<xzise> root 	Stellt eine Root-Konsole im read-only-Modus bereit. 
<Mike1> chk: also du bist gerade in einem Verzeichniss mit verzeichnis1, datei1, datei2, datei3 und möchtest die ganzen Dateien ins verzeichnis1 schieben? Einfach cp * verzeichnis1/
<xzise> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Recovery_Modus#Ab-Ubuntu-12-04
<kubine> Title: Recovery Modus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<chk> ah ok danke
<Mike1> chk: (der * steht für alle Dateien/Verzeichnisse im aktuellen Verzeichnis, also auch verzeichnis1, aber cp ist intelligent genug ein Verzichnis nicht in sich selbst zu kopieren)
<beaver74> xzise, 'mount -o remount,rw /' bindet / nachträglich rw ein
<xzise> Ah
<xzise> da stehts auch ;)
<chk> Mike1: und mit Unterordnern?
<Mike1> chk: mit -r
<xzise> gut in der Konsole habe ich das nicht sehen können
<xzise> Okay
<xzise> ich probiers nochmal danke :)
<beaver74> koegs, ja, ok.. hab ich nachgelesen
<Mike1> oh, mv war das, das Verzeichnisse nicht in sich selbst schiebt
<Mike1> ah, doch
<Mike1> “cp: cannot copy a directory, `foo', into itself, `foo/foo'
<chk> kann ich ein verzeichniss in unity auch mit roor rechten öffnen?
<chk> root
<k1l_> chk: warum will man sowas machen? o_O
<chk> will meine sd karte öffnen und was reinschieben
<chk> geht aber im explorer nicht da ich root brauchwe
<k1l_> chk: dann mounte doch vernünftig anstatt sowas sschlechtes wie nen root-file-explorer zu fabrizieren
<xzise> *yay*
<xzise> Sudorechte wieder! danke nochmal :)
<chk> der hat das so automatisch gemountet :)
<chk> wie kann ich denn die karte mit meinen benutzerrechten mounten?
<k1l_> also eigentlich sollte das gvfs-mount selber machen (vlt ist da nen error gekommen, schau mal ins dmesg). ansonsten mit mount
<k1l_> !mount > chk 
<kubine> chk: Informationen zu mount finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<buzztardo> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit (log, etc ), Zugriffe auf die webcam anzuzeigen?
<Mike1> buzztardo: lass mich mal schauen, vielleicht über die accesstime von /dev/video0 ?
<k1l> lsof vlt?
<Mike1> dmesg und /var/log/messages zeichnen bei mir jedenfalls nichts auf
<Mike1> buzztardo: warum? Paranoia?
<buzztardo> Paranoia würde ich es nicht nennen, ich mag es einfach nicht wenn Kameras auf mich gerichtet sind. Bin da schon froh zugriffe sehen zu können
<Mike1> hat das Ding keine LED die Zugriffe anzeigt?
<Mike1> die atime von /dev/video0 sollte dir den letzten Zugriff anzeigen. lsof | grep video sollte dir einen gerade stattfindeten Zugriff anzeigen
<buzztardo> also ls -l sieht keine Änderung in der Datei. Aber lsof ist schonmal ein Anfang, danke
 * jokrebel kennt genug Leute, die ihre on-Board-Laptop-Webcam einfach abgeklebt haben <g> </OT>
<Mike1> buzztardo: vermutlich weil Ubuntu afaik mit noatime mountet
<buzztardo> Mike1: kann ich das ohne Komplikationen einstellen?
<sdx23> derdon: Passt du den root= Parameter in der Kernel cmdline an, dann geht das auch.
<derdon> sdx23: ups, hätte ich auch selber lesen können
<derdon> hm, aber mein linux befehl hat auch nen root-parameter
<derdon> mit korrekter UUID-anagbe
<derdon> *angabe
<derdon> oder soll ich lieber in #grub fragen?
<sdx23> wohl ehr in #debian* - und die UUID ist definitiv nicht korrekt, sonst hätte es das mounten können. Bzw. womöglich unterstützt der verwandte Kernel das nicht.
<derdon> sdx23: ich hab die uuid nicht abgeschrieben, sondern die ausgabe von blkid direkt in die datei geschrieben
<derdon> ok, dann geh ich mal zu #debian
<Bl4ck> hi
<Bl4ck> warum ist bei meiner mintlinux installation der Grub eintrag in englisch, obwohl ich auf deustche installation gestellt habe und mit inet verbunden war?
<dadrc> !mint > Bl4ck 
<kubine> Bl4ck: Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<_Phil_> auch in #linuxmintusers.de auf irc.spotchat.org
<Bl4ck> ich guck mal obs hilft danke soweit
<_Phil_> verstehe aber nicht warum man auf mint fragen auch nicht hier antworten darf.. 
<_Phil_> mint ist doch auch ubuntu... gewissermassen. 
<Bl4ck> darum frag ich ja
<jokrebel> _Phil_: Nicht die 100ste Diskussion darüber bitte und schon gleich gar nicht hier herin.
<Bl4ck> wie kann ich die einträge im grub selber bearbeiten ?
<jokrebel> …Ihr könnt auch gerne weiter darüber diskutieren, dann aber in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Bl4ck> danke für viel dukatenscheißerei und keine hilfe
<anarchomarx> !lubuntu
<kubine> anarchomarx: Informationen zu Lubuntu finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lubuntu
<anarchomarx> gibts iwo einen deutschsprachigen lubuntu-channel?
<jokrebel> anarchomarx: Ist alles hier herin
<jokrebel> anarchomarx: Sämtliche _echten_ Ubuntus in Deutscher Sprache.
<anarchomarx> ok
<spY|da> wie kann ich sehen ob daten auf meiner seriellen schnittstelle ankommen? 
<sdx23> spY|da: indem du an derselben lauscht. Minicom, screen, oder selbst cat reicht dazu.
<spY|da> mhh danke
<anarchomarx> gvfsd-afp jagt meine CPU auf Glühniveau und ich muss danach den Prozess killen. GIbt es alternativen dazu?
<leszek> hi
<Mike1> anarchomarx: und, wie läuft die Optimiererei?
<jokrebel> anarchomarx: Ohne genauer zu wissen was Du da treibst… Betrifft Dich vielleicht dieser Bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/951585
<kubine> Title: Bug #951585 “gvfsd-afp consumes 100% of processor cycles” : Bugs : “gvfs” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<anarchomarx> jokrebel: na ich versuche auf eine AFP-Freigabe zuzugreifen
<anarchomarx> aber ja, riecht nach diesem Bug
<jokrebel> anarchomarx: Dann häng Dich doch mit dran. Je mehr "Betroffene" desto höher die baldige "Fix-aussicht" bzw. wenigstens ein Workaround.
<anarchomarx> ja, mach ich ... teste erst noch etwas weil die, wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, die Kombi Nautilus+Ubuntu fahren
<anarchomarx> ist nämlich nicht immer
<jokrebel> anarchomarx: Auch ein Apple-Gerät im Netzwerk?
<anarchomarx> jap
<LupusE> hi
<michi__> hallo, ich würde gern von meinem rechner (ubuntu 12.04) mit smb meine festplatte, die in meinem nmt eingebaut ist, befüllen.in nautilus lässt sich aber der nmt nicht einbinden. somit bekomme ich keinen zugriff. doppelklicke ich workgroup, sagt nautilus:  einhängen des ortes nicht möglich, empfangen der speicherliste vom server ist gescheitert.
<michi__> wie kann ich mein nmt auf meinem rechner mounten?
<jokrebel> nmt?
<michi__> networked media tank, in meinem fall eine popcorn-hour a200
<jokrebel> michi__: Welches OS läuft auf diesem "nmt"?
<michi__> auf dem läuft ein linux
<jokrebel> michi__: Und welches?
<michi__> unterstützt wird smb, nfs (damit gebe ich von meinem rechner aus filme frei zum streamen)
<michi__> das is ein speziell angepasstes linux für streamer. das ding spielt multimediafiles jeglicher formate ab.
<leszek> michi__: wenn das ding auch einen smb-server hat dann solltest du drauf zugreifen können
<leszek> gleiches gilt für nfs
<leszek> ssh geht natürlich auch, wenn du das auf dem gerät drauf hast
<michi__> aber in nautilus krieg ich kein zugriff drauf...
<jokrebel> michi__: Klappt es denn zu anderen Rechnern?
<leszek> michi__: aber du bist sicher, dass dort ein server läuft ?
<michi__> ja, in den nmt apps ist smb eingeschaltet.
<leszek> was kommt denn für ein fehler ?
<jokrebel> "smb eingeschaltet" heißt IMHO aber noch nicht dass die Konfiguration auch angepasst ist.
<michi__> in nautilus seh ich, wenn ich netzwerk auswähle, workgroup. doppelklicke ich workgroup, sagt nautilus:  einhängen des ortes nicht möglich, empfangen der speicherliste vom server ist gescheitert.
<leszek> achso
<jokrebel> michi__: Nochmal meine Frage::: Klappt es denn zu anderen Rechnern?
<leszek> michi__: dann versuch mal direkt per IP adresser zuzugreifen. Also in die adresszeile smb://ip-des-nmt
<michi__> ich habe keine anderen rechner.
<leszek> -r
<michi__> mit dem firefox kann ich nicht per smb drauf. firefox unterstützt das protokoll smb nicht.
<leszek> nicht im firefox
<leszek> im nautilus
<michi__> da hab ich keine adresszeile
<leszek> ja doch
<leszek> drück mal strg+l dann kommt die
<michi__> ok, nun zeigt er nen ordner share an, und will nen benutzername und ein passwort haben. domäne workgroup steht schon drin.
<leszek> ja dann klappts also
<leszek> müsstest du halt benutzername und passwort eingeben, was auf dem nmt eingestellt ist
<leszek> falls noch keiner eingestellt ist, dann musst du das machen
<michi__> nur finde ich nichts zu name und pw... auch in der bedienungsanleitung nicht...
<leszek> dann musst du mal deren support anfragen, oder die menüs durchsuchen auf dem gerät
<jokrebel> michi__: Du benutz Sachen von denen Du nichtmal den Benutzernamen und das Passwort hast?
<michi__> bisher habe ich nur gestreamt und wenn ich die intern verbaute platte befülle, die poppi per usb an meinen rechner angeschlossen.
<jokrebel> poppi?
<michi__> poppi steht für popcorn a200 (mein nmt)
<leszek> michi__: versuchs mal mit diesen zugangsdaten
<leszek> Login: NMT
<leszek> PW: 1234
<leszek> das sind die standardeinstellungen wie mir google mitteilt
<michi__> ok, hab es. ich komm nun drauf.
<leszek> michi__: in zukunft vorher mal googlen oder hier schauen: www.popcornforum.de
<leszek> da steht das auch :) 
<michi__> jo :)
<michi__> woran liegt das eigentlich, dass nautilus nicht direkt das ding einbinden kann? der immer sagt, dass das mit der serverliste gescheitert ist?
<leszek> michi__: genau weiß ich es nicht, aber es könnte an deiner firewall am router (wenn du einen nutzt) liegen, dass er die liste nicht bekommt
<leszek> bei mir hat das auch noch nie geklappt :P 
<leszek> Aber ich empfehle dir, wenn du die adresse nicht immer eintippen magst, ein lesezeichen anzulegen
<michi__> ich hab nen telekom speedport 721
<leszek> dann taucht das links in der seitenleiste auf
<leszek> michi__: oh gott. Mein Beileid
<michi__> was is an dem so schlimm?
<leszek> alles
<leszek> ich hatte leider schon mehrmals erfahrungen machen müssen mit diesen dingern, bei leuten bei denen ich support geleistet habe
<leszek> fast jeder andere billig router ist besser und bringt in sachen wlan auch noch mehr speed heraus
<michi__> der is halt bei unserem telekom vertrag dabei. auch ein sat reciever. wir haben ne 16k flat, tel flat und das entertain sat paket.
<leszek> ja ich weiß, du kannst wohlmöglich so einfach keinen anderen nutzen
<leszek> das ist halt die krux
<leszek> da kann man halt nix machen
<michi__> vorher waren wir bei 1&1, da war ne fritz box dabei. seit wir bei der tkom sind, hat sich die upload geschwindigkeit verdoppelt
<leszek> ja ist dann ein anderer tarif nehme ich stark an
<leszek> am router sollte das meines erachtens nicht liegen. Aber man kann so eine fritzbox auch kaputt konfigurieren
<michi__> normal heißt es ja bei dsl  16k bis zu 16M down, 1M up... seit wir bei der tkom sind, sind gute 2M up drin.
 * jokrebel kann das mit dem Speedport so nicht bestätigen … ist aber eher Offtopic alles
<leszek> michi__: naja das kommt immer drauf an
<jokrebel> Router- und Provider-Diskussionen bitte wirklich nach nebenan in #ubuntu-de-offtopic verlegen. Hatte ja schon das anfänglich Thema eher weiger mit Ubuntu als mit dem "NMT" zu tun.
<jokrebel> weniger
<Bl4ck> hi
<Bl4ck> gibt es eine möglichkeit englische grub einträge in deutsch zu regenerieren ohne neuinstallation
<bekks> ??
<bekks> Die Grubeinträge haben keine Sprache. :)
<jokrebel> Bl4ck: Inzwischen zu Ubuntu umgesattelt?
<Bl4ck> in grub steht recovery anstatt wiederherstellung 
<Bl4ck> ich hab ubuntu und mint und win7 als tripleboot 
<Bl4ck> bei ubuntu stehts in deutsch bei mint in english
<Bl4ck> ist zwar nix dramatisches 
<Bl4ck> aber ich bin ordnungsfanatiker
<bekks> Dann nfrag den Mint Support wie man das hinbiegt.
<jokrebel> Bl4ck: Tja - was sagen die Mint-leute dazu?
<Bl4ck> hab ich nicht gefragt
<Bl4ck> grub ist ja nichts mint spezifisches
<jokrebel> Bl4ck: Die entsprechenden Kanäle wurden Dir genannt bevor Du "ausfällig" wurdest.
<bekks> Bl4ck: Da deine Ubuntueinträge auf Deutsch sind, und du dasa Problem nur mit Mint hast, ist das ein Mint-Problem.
<Bl4ck> @jokrebel: ein tipp fürs reale leben: wenn man nichts zum thema zu sagen hat hält man am besten den mund
<bekks> Zudem wissen wir genau nichts darüber, was Mint möglicherweise anders macht als Ubuntu.
<jokrebel> Bl4ck: Auf Deine tollen Tipps konnte ich letztens schon gut verzichten.…
<Bl4ck> die tipps stammen nicht von mir sondern von einem netten herr namens adolph knigge
<Bl4ck> nun darfst du ruhig deinen irc schwanz auf den tisch packen um dich zu profilieren
<jokrebel> Bl4ck: Kommd och mal ganz schnell nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Fuchs> Bl4ck: nett bleiben bitte, danke :) 
<Bl4ck> ich bin immer nett :)
<jokrebel> Bl4ck: Dann ließ mal Deinen letzten Satz und vor allem die Kanalregeln, _bitte_
<vectory> hi, sind heute kernel updates fuer 12.04 rausgekommen?
<bekks> vectory: Warum? :)
<vectory> meinst du, warum ich frage?
<vectory> weil ...
<bekks> Ja, weil....? :)
<vectory> ... diese maschine vorher ein vireninfiziertes windows hatte und ich etwas bedenken wegen sicherheit hab
<bekks> Und was haben Kernelupdates von Heute damit zu tun? :)
<vectory> wahrscheinlich (hoffentlich) nicht biel
<vectory> viel*
<bekks> Nichts, um genau zu sein :)
<vectory> hmm, 100% sicher kann man sich nie sein
<vectory> ich meine, ein rootkit koennte doch wer weiss was machen
<bekks> Das hat nur alles nichts mit Windows-Virenbefall zu tun.
<vectory> ok >_>
<michi__> warum ist die google suche grundsätzlich auf englisch eingestellt? wie kann ich das dauerhaft ändern?
<jojo4> hi, ich wollte fragen ob jemand eine idee hat warum meine udev regel nicht funktioniert. wenn die webcam angeschlossen wird soll eine skript ausgeführt werden. es tut sich aber nichts. das script lässt sich aber ausführen wenn ich es so aufrufe
<jojo4> BUS=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="045e", ATTR{idProduct}=="0766", RUN+="/usr/local/bin/webcammic"
<jokrebel> michi__: Das sollte wenn, dann ne Einstellung in Deinem Browser sein. Was nutz Du da?
<Bl4ck> stand nach befragung der mint user: unverändert
<jokrebel> Stand hier: Unverändert : Offtopic
<michi__> ich benutze den firefox
<vectory> jojo4: rechte sind gesetzt?
<vectory> vielleicht fehlt ein chmod +x
<vectory> michi__: man kann andere Suchmaschinen hinzufuegen
<jojo4> vectory: ich denke schon, wenn ich das skript mit sh /usr/local/bin/webcammic aufrufe funktioniert es mal
<jojo4> vectory: wie frage ich denn die rechte ab? mit welchem befehl
<vectory> jojo4: mit sh aufrufen ignoriert die gesetzten rechte
<jokrebel> michi__: Hast Du mal in den Erweiterungen/Plugins geschaut ob alle deutschen Sprachpaket aktiviert sind?
<vectory> jojo4: ls -l
<vectory> allerdings weiss ich ja garnicht, was udev ist >_<
<michi__> bevorzugte sprachen für die darstellung von websites, da ist deutsch/deutschland eingestellt.
<jokrebel> michi__: Hmm? Da ich schon länger Chromium nutze glaub ich dass ich da dann auch keine weitern Tipps geben kann.
<jokrebel> michi__: Aber hab Geduld. Es sind ja noch viele andere hier ;-)
<michi__> firefox gefällt mir am besten, auch wenn der recht hungrig ist, adblock sowie andere plugins laufen mit dem am besten.
<jojo4> an den rechten scheint es nicht zu liegen
<jojo4> sudo chmod +x /usr/local//bin/webcammic ändert nichts
<Fuchs> jojo4: darf ich das Skript mal sehen, vor allem die #! Zeile? 
<jojo4> Fuchs: ja, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410137/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jojo4> es ist nur ein testskript, damit ich sehe ob die udev regel als solche funktioniert. sonst weiß ich nie ob es an der regel liegt oder an dem skript das ich ausführen will
<Fuchs> gut, da drin fehlt es dann an den Rechten, vermute ich
<Fuchs> es sei denn, Du laesst den Account, der das ausfuehrt, da hinschreiben
<Fuchs> nimm etwas in /tmp/ 
<jojo4> Fuchs: ich habe jetzt die regel nach BUS=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="045e", ATTR{idProduct}=="0766", RUN+="/home/jo/test/testskript"   geändert und das skript sieht so aus:
<jojo4> #!/bin/bash
<jojo4> echo "Test" > /home/jo/test/test
<jojo4> sleep 3
<jojo4> rm /home/jo/test/test
<Fuchs> jojo4: noch mal, was auch immer die udev Regeln ausfuehrt koennte in Deinem Home schlicht und einfach keine Rechte haben, 
<Fuchs> schau zuerst mal, wer das tut. Und schreib stattdessen nach /tmp/, weil da jeder Idiot Dateien erstellen darf ;p 
<jojo4> Fuchs: funktioniert aber leider trotzdem nicht, mit den rechten sollte es doch kein problem mehr sien, oder
<jojo4> Fuchs: aha, ok, ich versuche es mal
<Fuchs> doch, weil wenn es Dein jo ist, der udev-Skripte ausfuehrt, dann mache ich mir Sorgen ;) 
<jojo4> Fuchs: ich ändere es jetzt auf /tmp/test richtig?
<Fuchs> und pack das Skript noch wo hin, wo er sicher hin darf. Und ja. 
<sysdef> und mit sh /tmp/test ausfuehren weil in /tmp nicht jeder Idiot scripte starten darf ;)
<jojo4> Fuchs: ok, das skript liegt unter ~/test/testskript und es tut sich im /tmp leider nichts
<Fuchs> jojo4: was sysdef und ich schrubten(sic) 
<jojo4> Fuchs: wie meinst du?
<sysdef> mach mal was wir schroebten ;P
<Fuchs> jojo4: das Skript nach /tmp/testskript schieben und da ausfuehren lassen
<sysdef> Fuchs: ich denke /tmp koennte ein noexec flag haben
<Fuchs> hrm, koennte in der Tat 
<vectory> standardmaessig nicht
<sysdef> ich meine es hat es im idealfall
<Fuchs> dann schlag Du was gescheites vor 
<sysdef> vectory: in ubuntu auf kosten der benutzerfreundlichkeit weg rationalisiert? :o
<sysdef> als wer wird udev gestartet? group disk? kA
<bekks> root.
<vectory> sysdef: k.A. bei mir war es keine extra partition, daher waere noexec auch fuer /usr gueltig gewesen
<bekks> udev ist für wesentlich mehr zuständig als nur "disks".
<jojo4> Fuchs: funktioniert leider immer noch nicht
<jojo4> skript liegt und /tmp und dort soll auch die testdatei erstellt werden
<Fuchs> jojo4: hmm, udev hat einige Testwerkzeuge, geben die etwas mehr aus? 
<jojo4> die udev-regel liegt unter /etc/udev/rules.d/90-webcammic.rules
<jojo4> simmt das so?
<jojo4> bzw. passt das so?
<sysdef> mal usb stick auspack ... ich hab das mal fuer ne backup platte gebaut vor einiger zeit
<Fuchs> jojo4: sollte, gibt udevadm monitor   denn etwas gescheites aus, wenn Du die Kamera anschliesst? 
<jojo4> Fuchs: ich weiß nicht, ich werde aus der ausgabe nicht schlau, kenne mich aber auch nicht so gut aus
<jojo4> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410142/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> hmm, dann ggf. ein udevadm test, wobei ich da die Syntax auch nicht auswendig kenne, sorry
<sysdef> das sieht doch recht brauchbar aus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbDriveDoSomethingHowto
<kubine> Title: UsbDriveDoSomethingHowto - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<jojo4> Fuchs: udevadm test /etc/udev/rules.d/90-webcammic.rules gibt mir einiges aus. am ende steht:
<jojo4> unable to open device '/sys/etc/udev/rules.d/90-webcammic.rules
<Fuchs> hm, koennte sein, dass das rootrechte will  (also sudo) 
<jojo4> Fuchs: du meinst den befehl "devadm test /etc/udev/rules.d/90-webcammic.rules " ?
<jojo4> gibt auch nichts anderes aus mit sudo davor
<vectory> *. rules sieht auch nicht unbedingt nach einem device aus
<jojo4> vectory: ja, ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung wie so ein testbefehl aussehen muss
<jojo4> vectory:  wie finde ich denn heraus welches device meine webcam ist?
<bekks> So wie gestern.
<bekks> Mit ls -l /dev/video*
<jojo4> hm, erhalte trotzdem noch unable to open device '/sys/dev/video0'
<bekks> 2112...wenn Du was genau tust?
<bekks> :)
<jojo4> bekks: sudo udevadm test /dev/video0
<bekks> Was ist denn die Ausgabe von sudo udevadm test video0 ?
<vectory> keine
<vectory> nur fehler
<vectory> unable to open device '/sys/dev/video0'
<jojo4> bekks: die komplette ausgabe ist: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410152/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<vectory>  kannst auch mal in /etc/udev/udev.conf auf udev_log=info stellen, bzw debug, vielleicht findest du auch das log irgendwo
<bekks> Was ist denn die Ausgabe von sudo udevadm test video0 ?
<bekks> Nicht /dev/video0 sondern video0.
<bekks> Das war auch vorhin schon meine Frage.
<vectory> oy, hab ich ueberlesen, jojo bstmt auch
<jojo4> bekks: tut mir leid, hatte ich verpeilt
<jojo4> alles mögliche und dann: unable to open device '/sysvideo0'
<bekks> Dann schau doch endlich mal in /sys rein :)
<jojo4> bekks: die frage erscheint vielleicht etwas blöd, aber was soll ich denn da schauen?
<vectory> da wird kein video0 sein, oder?
<bekks> jojo4: Schreib mal ein SYMLINK="%k" zu deiner Regel dazu.
<jojo4> bekks: einfach hinten dran hängen?
<vectory> sagte er doch >D
<bekks> Bzw.: SYMLINK+="%k"
<jojo4> bekks: scheint nichts zu bringen
<bekks> Dann schau in /sys nach.
<vectory> wonach?
<bekks> Was da drin ist? :)
<jojo4> ja, wonach ^^
<vectory> verfolge das hier gespannt mit, vielleicht lerne ich ja noch was
<bekks> Und http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html#sysfsmatch hilft auch ungemein, um zu verstehen, welchen Pfad udevadm denn nun wirklich erwartet - es ist nicht /dev/video0
<kubine> Title: Writing udev rules (at www.reactivated.net)
<bekks> jojo4: Wenn Du nicht in /sys reinguckst, weisst du nicht, was da drin ist.
<Flash63> der Schlüssel BUS in der udev-Regel ist ungültig jojo4
<bekks> Man kann einfach mal:  udevinfo -a -p $(udevinfo -q path -n /dev/video0) benutzen z.B. :)
<jojo4> Flash63: wieso? bzw. wie müsste es denn heißen? ich hatte das aus einer anleitung übernommen, die rückmeldung war dort positiv. aber gut zu wissen
<Flash63> SUBSYSTEM=="usb" sollte funktionieren jojo4
<jojo4> Flash63: das versuche ich gleich mal
<Flash63> add_rule: unknown key 'BUS' in /etc/udev/rules.d/90-webcammic.rules:1 jojo4
<Flash63> achte auf die Fehlermeldungen jojo4
<jojo4> Flash63: leider trotzdem nicht, es tut sich nichts
<bekks> Mit welcher Regel nun und welchen konkreten Ausgaben?
<Flash63> udev neu geladen/gestartet jojo4
<Flash63> sudo service udev reload
<jojo4> habe nun folgende regel:
<jojo4> UBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="045e", ATTR{idProduct}=="0766", RUN+="/tmp/testskript",
<Flash63> sudo service udev restart
<bekks> Und immer noch kein SYMLINK drin ...
<jojo4> Flash63: ja damit habe ich neugestartet
<bekks> Und welche Meldungen erzeugt die Regel nun?
<jojo4> bekks: doch, den hatte ich auch drin, kam trotzdem nichts
<bekks> "kam trotzdem nichts" ist keine Ausgabe von udev...
<bekks> Was ist die Ausgabe von: udevinfo -a -p $(udevinfo -q path -n /dev/video0) ?
<bekks> Und ist video0 wirklich deine USB Kamera?
<jojo4> bekks: der befehl gibt mir gar nichts aus:
<jojo4> jo@jo-P53E:~$ udevinfo -a -p $(udevinfo -q path -n /dev/video1
<jojo4> > 
<jojo4> ich habe ja video0 gar nicht in der regel, dort nutze ich ja nur produkt und vendor ID
<jojo4> moment, ich suche den befehl der mir vorher die von Flash63 besagte meldung ausgegeben hat
<bekks> ls -lha /dev/video1 hat welche Ausgabe?
<jojo4> bekks: jo@jo-P53E:~$ ls -lha /dev/video1
<jojo4> crw-rw----+ 1 root video 81, 1 Aug 20 18:10 /dev/video1
<jojo4> bei: sudo udevadm test /dev/video0   erhalte immer noch die meldung:
<jojo4> add_rule: unknown key 'UBSYSTEM' in /etc/udev/rules.d/90-webcammic.rules:1
<bekks> _S_UBSYSTEM...
<bekks> Lesen...
<vectory> :>
<jojo4> :D
<jojo4> tut mir leid, sitz nun schon ewig da dran, meine konzentration ist am ende
<jojo4> es funktioniert jetzt jedenfalls
<jojo4> bekks: vielen dank für die hilfe
<jojo4> Flash63: dir auch danke!
<bekks> gerne
<jojo4> ich wundere mich nur warum BUS=="usb" nicht funktioniert
<Flash63> kein Thema jojo4
<bekks> Weil das veraltet ist.
<jojo4> in forenbeiträgen war das beschrieben worden
<jojo4> bekks: ah....
<jojo4> ok, gut zu wissen, dann hinterlass ich dort nacher noch einen kommentar, das kann wirklich verwirren wenn man das nicht weiß
<bekks> Wie alt ist er Kommentar in dem Forum denn? :)
<jojo4> bekks: märz 2010
<bekks> Steinalt :)
<jojo4> jetzt muss ich mich nur daran machen das eigentliche skript für meine udev regel zu erstellen ^^
<Flash63> so, gn8
<satorisanja>  /msg NickServ identify <ThunDerstrucK>
<satorisanja> Hallo wie ist das mit dem NickServ?
<satorisanja> msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER satorisanja orbwydnflenz
<satorisanja> Ach das funktioniert nicht.
<satorisanja> Da habe ich meinen Nick nun registriert und kann das nicht bestätigen, weil der Server der Meinung ist ich sei nicht eigeloggt.
<satorisanja> komisch.
<satorisanja> nun ja so gehts ja auch
#ubuntu-de 2012-08-21
<noggo> huhu, benutz hier einer y-ppa-manager. meiner findet plötzlich nix mehr wenn ich suchen lasse
<satorisanja> y- ppa manager?
<satorisanja> http://pmeyhoefer.de/blog/y-ppa-manager-0-0-9-0-mit-neuen-funktionen/
<kubine> Title: Y PPA Manager 0.0.9.0 mit neuen Funktionen | Softwareperlen (at pmeyhoefer.de)
<_Phil_> sieht interessant aus. 
<_Phil_> mal testen.. 
<satorisanja> das Video ist gut gemacht und die Befehlzeilen für den Terminal stehen auch da.
<satorisanja> Ich habs installiert
<satorisanja> passt auch auf ein 64bit System
<Anonymous753951> guten morgen
<Anonymous753951> ich hätte mal eine frage
<Anonymous753951> jemand hier?
<Anonymous753951> würde gerne wissen wie man auf seinem root mit linux einen irc server erstellt den man durch eingabe der ip joinen kann
<koegs> keine Geduld :D
<bullgard6>  'man sftp' zeigt in der letzten Zeile an "August 21, 2012".   Isn't that a bug?
<noxs> guten morgen. gibt es eine möglichkeit - mal von der gefahr abgesehen - mehrere rechner (automatisiert) per apt-get upzugraden? also irgendeine zentrale verwaltung suche ich
<LetoThe2nd> noxs: google "landscape"
<Linows> Hallo zusammen... wie kann ich den Ubuntu 12.04 dazu bekommen das kein gdm/lightdm mehr gestartet wird und nur die Konsole zum anmelden verwendet wird. Mit startx will ich dann den xserver manuell starten können.?!?!
<LetoThe2nd> Linows: IMHO: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste und dann halt lightdm/xxx/yyy deaktivieren
<kubine> Title: Dienste › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> Linows: sry, genauer: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart#Systemstart
<kubine> Title: Upstart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Linows> danke... scheint aber recht kompliziert zu sein...
<Linows> reciht des wenn ich einfach die konfig datei im init ordner umbenenne?
<Linows> *reicht
<LetoThe2nd> Linows: wenn du den abschnitt "Verhalten von Upstart beeinflussen" im zweiten artikel für "kompliziert" hältst, kannst du ihn ja verbessern...
<mc_plectrum> hi! Wie kann ich den hostname auch im browser(also port 80) im lokalen Netzwerk auflösen lasen? Momentan funktioniert nur der ssh Zugriff mit dem hostnamen oder per IP 
<bullgard6>  'man sftp' zeigt in der letzten Zeile an "August 21, 2012".   Isn't that a bug?
<apollo13> bullgard6: definitiv, ich würde nen bugreport öffnen :þ
<apollo13> </ironie>
<bullgard6> apollo13: Du erinnerst mich an Struwwelpeter.
<noxs> LetoThe2nd: thx, das sieht sehr gut aus!
<japplo> Morgen, kennt sich jemand mit dkms aus?
<koegs> !frag > japplo 
<kubine> japplo: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<japplo> ich hab da ein Problem, dass Module bei größeren Kernel Versionssrpüngen nicht mehr aut. gebaut werden
<bullgard6> japplo: Werden denn Module überhaupt autmatisch gebaut? Wie meinst Du das?
<sdx23> bullgard6: genau das macht dkms: entwickelte Hilfsprogramm überwacht, ob zusätzliche Kernelmodule manuell installiert wurden und aktualisiert die Module immer dann, wenn ein neuer oder aktualisierter Kernel installiert wird. Dies ist insofern praktisch, dass das Kompilieren des Kernelmoduls nicht immer von Hand durchgeführt werden muss, wenn der K
<sdx23> c&p fail. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DKMS besser
<kubine> Title: DKMS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<japplo> das Problem hat was mit vermagiczu tun, nur leider find ich dazu keine Lösung in der Doku, vielleicht werd ich Mal die Entwickler anschreiben
<bullgard6> sdx23: Das Problem entstand dadurch, daß der Fragesteller seine Frag ein zwei Mitteilungen aufgeteilt hat.
<bullgard6> +e
<japplo> du hast ja noch mehr Probleme als ich bye
<the_gamer> hi leute, ach einem update auf 12.04 geht rythmbox nicht mehr
<the_gamer> das erste lied läuft brav durch, danach ist es plötzlich still, man kann beobachten das lieder übersprungen werden, irgendwann bleibt es bei einem stehen, macht aber nix, dann laufen wieder viele lieder durch, auf einmal hört man fetzenweise lieder, dann wieder ruhig, nur wenn man per hand ein lied anmacht läuft dieses eine wieder problemlos durch
<the_gamer> woran kann das liegen?
<the_gamer> rythmbox ist doch der standardmedienplayer von ubuntu, den nutzen hier doch sicher einige, hatte keiner probleme nach dem update auf 12.04?
<k1l> the_gamer: ich nutze rhythmbox und kenne das verhalten nicht
<Fussel> klingt nach obscurem soundchip bei the_gamer 
<the_gamer> ging vorher in 10.04 problemlos
<jokrebel> the_gamer: Mal aus dem terminal heraus starten und den Fehler provozieren. Vielleicht gibts dort dann hilfreiche Meldungen. Bei Launchpad hab ich auf die schnelle auch keinen Bug gefunden der so wäre.
<jokrebel> the_gamer: Das war ein LTS -> LTS upgrade? Das ist doch noch gar nicht "offiziell"
<the_gamer> habe über 11.irgendwas als umweg upgegradet
<Fussel> huch?
<the_gamer> das ging ganz normal per distro-upgrade
<jokrebel> the_gamer: Da musst Du dann aber erst 10.10 dann 11.04 dann 11.10 und erst dann 12.04 geupgraded haben. Ging es denn in den Zwischenstufen noch?
<the_gamer> jokrebel, habe ich nicht getestet, wo ich einmal am updaten war, hab ich gleich bis dahin hochgegradet
<Fussel> jokrebel, 12.04 zählt offiziell noch nicht als lts?
<the_gamer> Fussel, das direkte upgrade meint er
<Kramernyc> Wollte mich mal eben einklinken. jokrebel : LTS ist nicht offiziell? Ich habe auch ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Und habe ein erhebliches pulseaudio Problem. Wollte evtl mein System neu aufsetzen.
<the_gamer> Kramernyc, ^
<jokrebel> 12.04 ist schon LTS - aber das Direkt-Upgrade vom vorhergehend 10.04LTS heraus, kommt erst in ein paar Tagen, wenn die 12.04 zur 12.04.1 wird.
<Fussel> ahja, danke jokrebel :)
<the_gamer> jokrebel, ist aus der shell gestartet, ich melde mich wenn der fehler auftritt
<Kramernyc> Ein Kollege im anderen channel meinte, ich hätte ein suspend Problem. Daher auch das Problem mit pulseaudio
<jokrebel> Kramernyc: Nutzt Du denn Suspend?
<Kramernyc> japp. Bereitschaft. Ich denke das ist suspend oder?
<the_gamer> to disk oder to ram?
<jokrebel> Kramernyc: Ja - Brauchst Du das denn unbedingt? Sowohl Suspend to disk" als auch "…to Ram" kann, je nach Rechner, manchmal schon Probleme verursachen.
<Kramernyc> Leute. Ich mache mal einen kompletten reboot und schalte suspend im System ab und berichte dann ob der Fehler noch auftritt
<the_gamer> (rhythmbox:11710): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_value_get_uint: assertion `G_VALUE_HOLDS_UINT (value)' failed
<jokrebel> Kramernyc: Ich persönlich investiere da schon länger keine Zeit mehr rein, wenn es nicht anstandslos Out-of-the-box läuft. Aber Du kannst Dich hier mal einlesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pm-utils und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Energiesparmodi_mit_ACPI
<kubine> Title: pm-utils › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<the_gamer> steht aber manchmal auch wenns noch geht, wenn es so ruckelt, kommt direkt keine neue meldung
<Kramernyc> Ich danke erstmal. Bin gleich wieder da.
<the_gamer> jokrebel, hast du mit den zusätzlichen informationen vielleicht eine idee?
<jokrebel> the_gamer: Find da auch nichts wirklich brauchbares.
<the_gamer> ich schaue mal mit top und iotop, vlt blockiert da was?
<jokrebel> the_gamer: Updates sind alle korrekt durch? Und es stammt auch aus den Orginalquellen?
<the_gamer> ja
<Kramernyc> Ne daran lags nicht.
<jokrebel> the_gamer: Könntest ja vielleicht nen Bugreport auf launchpad verfassen. 
<jokrebel> Kramernyc: In welchem anderen Kanal wurde Dir das denn gesagt, dass das ein Suspend-Problem sei?
<Kramernyc> linuxpaten. Aber er wusste nachdem ich  ihm dmesg gepaste habe auch nicht so recht weiter und hat mich an den channel pulseaudio weiter verwiesen
<the_gamer> was ist denn eigentlich das pulseaudioproblem? habe ich das überlesen oder hat Kramernyc das bis jetzt nicht gesagt?
<Kramernyc> ok ich beschreibe es mal kurz
<Kramernyc> Ich habe ein Equalizer installiert um noch das letzte Quäntchen sound aus meiner Anlage raus zu bekommen. Dieses Plugin ist per LADSPA in den normalen Audio Systemeinstellungen eingefügt. Solange ich den normalen Ausgang im System anwähle in meiner Systemeinstellung ist alles ok. Also der EQ auch aktiv. Nur sobald ich etwa am EQ verändere springt er wieder auf dieses Plugin und dann habe ich ein Problem mit der Lautstärke und t
<Kramernyc> eilweise auch knacken im Kanal.
<Tominator> hi!
<Kramernyc> Hi Tominator 
<Kramernyc> Das Problem ist, ich weiss jetzt nicht woran es liegen könnte. Da ich diese ganzen Zusammenhänge zwischen Alsa, pulseaudio und LADSPA nicht kenne.
<jokrebel> Kramernyc: Sound ist ein sehr großes Thema. Kennst Du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung schon?
<kubine> Title: Sound Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<the_gamer> alsa leitet im idealfall nur auf pulse um, kannst du konfigurieren
<Kramernyc> Danke. Da werde ich mich mal einlesen.
<jokrebel> Kramernyc: Gerne - sorry dass ich nicht direkt helfen konnte…
<Kramernyc> Das mach ich aber heute abend. Habe jetzt keine Zeit mehr. ;) Danke für die Tipps. Bis später mal.
<ben1u> Hallo, ich habe Ubuntu 12.04 und eine stehende WLAN-Verbindung. Allerdings wenn ich oben auf das Netzwerksymbol klicken und dann auf "Verbindungen bearbeiten" passiert nichts. Es tut sich nichts. Woran kann das liegen?
<k1l> ben1u: was heisst passiert nichts?
<k1l> kommt dann nicht das pop-up mit den netzwerkverbindungen? 
<ben1u> nein
<k1l> wie hast du denn das wlan eingestellt?
<dadrc> Was passiert, wenn du `nm-connection-editor` aus 'ner Konsole startest?
<ben1u> k1l: habe es über dieses Netzwerksymbol eingestellt.
<k1l> weil der NM steigt ja aus, wenn man das mit der interfces z.b. konfigutiert
<ben1u> k1l: habe die interfaces aber nichts manuell konfiguriert. Aus dem Terminal geht es. @ dadrc 
<ben1u> dabei habe ich alle Updates drauf und dann sowas.
<ben1u> Liegt es vielleicht an Unity?
<k1l> hier gehts :/
<ben1u> ich meine, wenn so ein Problem ein Ubuntu Einsteiger bekommt. Kommt nicht gut an.
<ben1u> k1l: ja normal geht es bei mir auch, nur jetzt plötzlich kein pop-up. Seltsame Sache.
<ppq> grep -i networkmanager /var/log/syslog mal angucken
<k1l> ben1u: die "aber anfänger könnten damit probleme haben"-Karte musst du hier nicht spielen.
<k1l> ben1u: wie gesagt tritt der bug hier bei 2 uptodate systemen mit unity nicht auf. schau mal in die .xession-errors und das syslog, ob da was steht
<the_gamer> k1l, der nm überschreibt dann auch gerne mal und dann kommt es zu komplikationen wenn du es noch anders konfigurierst
<k1l> the_gamer: nein, der NM steigt aus und lässt den konfigs den vortritt
<the_gamer> habe ich andere erfahrungen mit
<ben1u> syslog hat keine Anhaltspunkte. Wie es scheint reagiert auch "Verbindung trennen" gar nicht.
<Hardcore> hey! ich hab compiz installiert und compiz-kde aber wenn ich compiz in kde aktiviere dann stürzt es jedes mal ab bis kwin wieder automatisch neu gestartet wird. weiss jemand wo da nen log geschrieben wird?
<k1l> .xsession-errors im home
<Hardcore> gestern ging es noch dann hab ich glaub neben compiz noch compiz-kde installiert und jetzt gehts nicht mehr obwohl ich auch schon probiert hab compiz ohne das compiz-kde paket auszuführen
<ben1u> in der .xsession-error steht auch nichts
<Hardcore> ich paste sie mal
<Hardcore> da wird nichs rein geschrieben
<k1l> Hardcore: dann vlt syslog in /var/log
<Hardcore> k1l: nope da hab ich schon nachgesehen
<Hardcore> jetzt ging was ich lads mal hoch
<Hardcore> http://pastie.org/4561872
<kubine> Title: #4561872 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<Hardcore> das am anfang ist KDE start wo kwin gestartet wird dann hab ich versucht compiz zu starten
<ben1u> hab eben "sudo service network-manager restart" durchgeführt und keine Änderung.
<ben1u> Ich vermute, es liegt an Unity oder so.
<k1l> ben1u: ich vermute es liegt an deinem gefummel :/
<ben1u> hab nirgends gefummelt
<k1l> deine verbindung hätte abbrechen müssen nach dem befehl.
<k1l> also hast du sie nicht mit dem networkmanager eingestellt
<ben1u> ja die Verbindung brach auch ab und dann wurde ich wieder verbunden. nur scheint das nm-Applet im Panel nicht zu funzen.
<ben1u> also den Abbruch der Verbindung wurde mir optisch angezeigt
<ben1u> während des restart
<jokrebel> ben1u: Kompletten Neustart des Rechners auch schon versucht?
<ben1u> jokrebel: nein. aber womöglich wird es dann gehen. nur warum reagiert es jetzt nicht? das ist die große Frage.
<jokrebel> ben1u: Wenn ersteres zuträfe brauchte man sich über zweiteres keine Gedanken mehr machen.
<ben1u> na gut, ich starte mal neu.
<ben1u> jetzt geht es.
<jokrebel> ben1u: siehste ;-)
<jokrebel> ben1u: Bin auch kein Freund von Neustarts, aber manchmal hilft das nicht nur unter Windows wunder…
<ben1u> ja schon aber ich wollte dem Problem auf den Grund gehen.. weil kam schon paarmal vor
<noggo> benutz hier einer y-ppa-manager. meiner findet plötzlich nix mehr wenn ich suchen lasse
<jokrebel> ben1u: Hab hier auch ab und an WLAN-Probleme, die nach nem Neustart weg sind. Hin und wieder kann schon mal wo ein Bit querligen IMHO. Warum da dann Stunden (u.U. erfolglos) inverstieren?
<jokrebel> noggo: Was ist das?
<jokrebel> ben1u: Wenn es von 10 Neustarts nur einmal funktioniert wär das was anderes.
<noggo> ist ein GUI um in launchpad nach PPAs zu suchen und sie hinzuzufügen             http://bit.ly/PtD8Vi
<kubine> Title: Y PPA Manager 0.0.9.0 Released With New Package Installation Feature, More ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at bit.ly)
<jokrebel> ohje - das "webupd8" hab ich doch schonmal wo gesehn. Ist das nicht so ein MetaPPA was alles möglich mitbringt?
<k1l> noggo: da es selbst nen ppa ist am besten direkt bei denen nachfragen
<noggo> die haben den y-ppa-manager womit man in launchpad nach ppas suchen kann und dann evtl. das ppa hinzufügen kann. dann braucht man sich die ppas nicht zu merken.
<jokrebel> noggo: Hier findest Du Ansprechpartner https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/y-ppa-manager
<kubine> Title: Y PPA Manager : “WebUpd8” team (at launchpad.net)
<k1l> noggo: das ist aber nichts offizielles von ubuntu. also bei ihnen direkt nach support fragen
<jokrebel> noggo: Wenn Du so viele PPAs hast, dass Du sie Dir nicht mehr merken kannst, machst Du IMHO eh was falsch.
<noggo> ist ja nicht für mich sitze grade bei einem kumpel vorm rechner
<jokrebel> …und riskierst Dein System zu schrotten.
<ben1u> noggo: ich würde empfehlen, diesen y ppa manager zu deinstallieren und jedes PPA immer einzeln zu adden
<ben1u> außerdem nur stabile Ubuntuversion nutzen wie Ubuntu 10.04, wenn möglichst alles stabil sein soll.
<jokrebel> Und PPAs _immer_ mit Bedacht wählen. Je mehr man hat desto höher das Risiko dass man sich seine Paketverwaltung zerschießt.
<Pling> Guten Tag, jemand da, der einem Neuling einige Dinge per query erklären könnte? :)
<k1l> !frag > Pling 
<kubine> Pling: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<Pling> kk :) Also, ich plane mir nachher Linux (bzw wohl Ubuntu) zu installieren. Welche Version + welche Oberfläche könnte man einem EInsteiger da am ehesten empfehlen und gibt es etwas, dass es zu beachten gibt bezüglich "Fehler eines DAU"
<jokrebel> !einsteiger > Pling
<kubine> Pling: Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<k1l> Pling: ubuntu 12.04 mit unity (also der normalen version) zu tipps und fragen ohnt sich der besuch des wikis
<Pling> Ah, ok, danke. Dann bin ich mal lesen. Manchmal sehe ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht *in die Chan Beschreibung schaut...*
<maredebianum> Moin, mein /tmp hat komische Rechte, daher kann cups nicht drucken: mktemp: failed to create file via template `/tmp/pdftops.XXXXXX': Permission denied. ls- ld /tmp sagt: drwxr-xr-x 15 myusername 513 36864 2012-08-21 15:46 /tmp
<sdx23> maredebianum: und warum gibst du das deinem User? drwxrwxrwxt root: ist korrekt.
<maredebianum> Group ID 513 gibt es nicht auf dem System und ich habe keine Ahnung, ob mein (neu probiertes) lxde damit zu tun hat? 
<sdx23> ziemlich sicher nicht.
<maredebianum> sdx23: Danke, bisher brauchte ich /tmp/ nicht selbst anlegen ;) Wer oder was tut das?
<sdx23> der Install / debootstrap.
<maredebianum> habs jetzt mal händisch geändert mittels chmod -v 01777 /tmp; chown root:root /tmp , aber immer noch kann cups da nicht schreiben:q
<jokrebel> Gibt es nautilus-gksu nicht mehr?
<maredebianum> ich reboote mal, danke
<_Phil_> jokrebel: sicher gibt es./ 
<jokrebel> phUnter 12.04?
<jokrebel> _Phil_: Unter 12.04?  …oO( ich hasse Nicks die mit nem Sonderzeichen beginnen ;-)
<_Phil_> :-)
<_Phil_> oopss..... dache ich waer in #linuxmintusers.de .... falsches channel.....   ich red von mit 13
<maredebianum> Hi, after reboot /tmp is OK again (didnt try lxde again, it was a bit clumsy for me anyway)
<maredebianum> Oh, und auf deutsch noch 'ne Frage zu gnome3: kann man das Verhalten abstellen, dass Fenster maximiert geöffnet werden und maximieren, wenn man sie nach oben schiebt? Ich arebeite gerne mit mehreren Fenstern...
<jokrebel> maredebianum: Das Maximieren (ganz oder auch halbseitig, je nach dem wo man es am Rand hinschiebt) ist ein Feature
<subz3r0> hmm? bei mir werden sie nicht maximiert gestartet. maximieren kann ich sie auch wenn ich sie nach oben schiebe"orangener rand"
<maredebianum> An der Seite geht's nur unter unity, das fand ich aber eigentlich das einzig brauchbare Feature daran ;) wenn ich meine Fenster anordnen will, schießt mir das (oben) aber immer quer. Daher will ich es abstellen...
<subz3r0> bzw. hälfte des bildschirms, wenn ich das fenster nach rechts oder links schiebe
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Und wenn man es ins Eck schiebt wird es halbseitig maximiert.
<subz3r0> solangsam glaub ich du willst mich ärgern? hab ich doch gerade geschrieben. allerdings in die ecke muss es nicht. einfach nach rechts oder links...
<maredebianum> Nö, hier tut das so nicht (rechts/links/Ecke), habe auch mit dem gnome-tweak-tool da leider nix sinnvolles an Einstellungen gefunden. [gnome3, nicht unity]
<subz3r0> maredebianum, ich hab beides drauf. nutze aber nur die gnome shell. kann mich auch nicht entsinnen, dass ich was geändert hab. sollte out of the box gehen
<subz3r0> bei jokrebel gehts ja auch?!
<jokrebel> Nur aus der Erinnerung… sitz grad nur an 2 Unitys
<subz3r0> ich schau gern mal ins tweak tool ob ich da was geändert hab. momentchen 
<jokrebel> oder ccsm (falls es den noch gibt)
<subz3r0> ne hab nichts umgestellt. also sehe auf dem ersten blick nichts. jo ccsm gibts noch, kannste dir aber dein gnome mit abschiessen. von daher backups machen.
<japplo> das man heutzutage überall irgendwelche tweak tools braucht....
<subz3r0> off topic.... allerdings willste das alles per hand einstellen? geschmäcker sind halt verschieden
<maredebianum> OK, ist glaube ich nur so, wenn das Fenster bereits mal maximiert *war*, dann maximiert es beim nach-oben-schieben. Nu, das kann ich togglen.
<bullgard6> Was für eine Art Programm ist »netkit-ftp«?Es stammt aus dem Paket »ftp«. 'man netkit-ftp' öffnet die Manpage für  »ftp«, und nur die letzte Zeilea merkt an: "Linux NetKit (0.17)."
<maredebianum> Also, das Fenster Maximieren ist wohl ein 3D Feature des WM (habe aber gnome3 2D). Danke euch allen.
<jokrebel> bullgard6: Vielleicht reicht Dir was da im 2ten Beitrag steht: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-ftp-daemon-konfigurieren/#post-253255 - warum Du das allerdings nicht selber mittels Google gefunden hast UND VORALLEM warum Du _wieder_mal_ ohne konkreten Support-Fall hier und nicht nebenan fragst, erschließt sich mir nicht.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu FTP Dämon konfigurieren › Netzwerke, Server › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard6> jokrebel: Ich habe nach ftp gefragt und nicht nach ftpd.
<k1l> bullgard6: erster google treffer: https://launchpad.net/netkit-ftp/
<kubine> Title: netkit-ftp in Launchpad (at launchpad.net)
<Pling> Hallo, ich habe seit 2  Studnen ca versucht Ubuntu zu installieren, allerdings will er, egal was ich mache, die Boot CD nicht starten beim hochfahren. Ich habe alles so gemacht, wie im Wiki beschrieben wird und auch meine Bootreihenfolge richtig eingestellt. Aber es kommt kein "Drücken sie eine taste" oder ähnliches. Kann es am Win 8 Unterbau liegen, oder hat irgendwer noch Tipps? <.<
<k1l> win8 unterbau?
<ppq> Pling: ja, das kann durchaus sein, wenn der rechner mit win8 kam. ich kann dir aber leider nicht helfen. man muss irgendwas "unlocken"
<Pling> swt, also am besten nochmal win 8 runterhauen und 7/xp probieren?
<k1l> achso, das ist sicher uefi schmuh?
<Pling> uefi?
<ppq> Pling: was für ein mainboard hast du genau?
<Pling> ähm, sek
<Pling> K9N Neo V2 (MSI)
<subz3r0> Pling, auf jeden fall(sollte man ehh immer machen) die checksum überprüfen der cd
<Pling> Mich wunderts halt, da ich win 8 und Ubuntu quasi in einem Rutsch gemacht hatte mit gleichen einstellungen usw. Checksum prüfen... o_O?
<subz3r0> Pling, wenn du ein CD/DVD Image runterlädst, solltest du immer überprüfen ob es nicht defekt ist. Dazu dient die checksum
<ppq> Pling: achso, ein älteres. hast du auch wirklich in deinem bios-bootmenü das cd-laufwerk bzw. den stick ausgewählt zum booten?
<Pling> Jo klaro, habe es ausgewählt :) Lief vorhin so ab: Erst win 7 formatiert,d ann win 8 installiert. Dann wollte ich Ubuntu und es lief nicht. Dann neu gezogen und neue DVD erstellt, auch nicht. Das Ganze dann 4 DVDs versucht... Aber da ja Win 8 Boot DVD funktioniert hatte, sollte es ja zumindest Einstellungstechnisch richtig gewesen sein.
<Pling> Wie kann man denn die überprüfen?
<ppq> was genau passierte denn, wenn du im biosbootmenü dein cdlaufwerk mit ubuntu-cd auswählst?
<k1l> Pling: mach dir einfach mal einen usb-stick, dann produzierst du nicht soviele kaputte dvds
<ppq> detailliert, bitte :)
<maredebianum> Schau mal ins BIOS ob du Legacy BIOS einstellen kannst, oder mit F8/10/12  ein Bootmenü bekommst. 
<ppq> maredebianum: das board hat gar kein uefi
<Pling> Öhm, ich kann halt Reihenfolge einstellen, dann f10 (save) und wird neugestartet. Dann kommt wieder das Startbildschirm. Anschließend folgt dann der Screen der mir sagt >del> for bios usw. Dann sofort win 8. 
<subz3r0> Pling, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IsoBrennen
<kubine> Title: IsoBrennen - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Pling> Wenn ich win 8 dvd einlege kommt sofort  Drücke eine beliebige Taste um von CD/DVD zu starten
<ppq> Pling: dein bios hat zusätzlich noch ein bootmenü (das maredebianum auch ansprach), zusätzlich zur bootreihenfolge im setup.
<ppq> probier es mal damit
<subz3r0> Pling, je nachdem was eingestellt ist. Wenn zb festplatte auf position 1 ist und dvd auf position2. er allerdings kein bootloader findet, dann nimmt er das laufwerk an stelle 2
<subz3r0> im bios explizit angeben, boote von DVD/cd auf position 1
<subz3r0> oder die tipps der anderen beiden herren beherzigen mit F8-F12 :)
<Pling> Joa, also Reihenfolge ist DVD auf 1 DVD:RW auf 2 Platte auf 3
<Pling> ich suche mal das menü
<Pling> bis später ^^
<Pling> Und schonmal danke <3
<subz3r0> wenn es so ist und er immer noch nicht booted von cd... dann die checksum überprüfen
<subz3r0> bzw. eigentlich immer machen, wie oben erwähnt :)
<becksta1> ahoi... hat einer ne idee, warum eine 8,4gb große .mkv datei über den zugriff via nfs nur mit 4gb angezeigt wirde???
<becksta1> das betrifft irgendwie meine gesamte sammlung, hab lange gebraucht um darauf zu kommen, denn die filme lassen sich auch über die dreambox (ebenfalls von samba auf nfs gewechselt) auch nicht anschauen :(
<k1l> das ist aber nicht die 4gb fat32 beschränkung?
<becksta1> also nicht komplett, die wiedergabe stoppt dann irgendwo in der mitte
<becksta1> denke nicht, hab überalle ext4
<becksta1> rechner und dreambox gleichermaßen betroffen, kann es dann an den parametern in der /etc/exports auf dem server liegen? die sind "standard", also ohne was exotisches
<becksta1> und langsamer ist der datentransfer im netz über nfs im übrigen auch... das alles wundert mich doch sehr ...
<becksta1> hm.. niemand ne idee?
<k1l> ich konnte jetzt keine limitierung finden
<k1l> ber 4gb riecht immer nach fat32
<sdx23> "Version 2 clients can access only the lowest 2GB of a file (signed 32 bit offset). Version 3 clients support larger files (up to 64 bit offsets). Maximum file size depends on the NFS server's local file systems."
<becksta1> ich habe definitiv keine fat32 partitionen im spiel....  
<becksta1> und was zitiert sdx da genau? bedeutet dass, dass ich bei nfs ein limitierung auf 2gb habe, wenn es ein 32bit system ist? server läuft unter 64bit
<becksta1> freie kapazität noch über 2,6TB
<sdx23> Nein. Es bedeutet, dass nfs-clients mit nfs2 auf 2Gb limitieren. Vermutlich hast du aber ehr nfs3
<becksta1> wie kann ich das identifizieren? apt-get irgendwas???  ;)
<sdx23> das steht in den Mountoptionen.
<becksta1> also in der fstab?
<sdx23> In der Ausgabe von `mount`.
<becksta1> das sieht auf dem client so aus"192.168.178.2:/home/becksta/Dokumente on /home/becksta/Dokumente type nfs (rw,hard,addr=192.168.178.2)"
<sdx23> Dann die höchste unterstützte. Je nach Ubuntu ist das 3 oder 4.
<becksta1> also scheidet dieses thema schon mal aus :(
<becksta1> hm... komisch... auf dem client ergibt "du -sh /pfad" die vollen 7,8gb
<becksta1> aber unter nautilus zeigt er mir nur genau 4gb an
<jokrebel> becksta1: was wird denn angezeigt, wenn Du von der Ferne aus nicht per Nautilus sonder per Konsole schaust wie groß das ist? Natilus macht schon mal komische Sachen IIRC.
<becksta1> auf dem server ist die größe identisch... also auch 7,8gb
<becksta1> aber warum kann ich dann auf dem client z.b. mit vlc auch nicht ans ende der datei springen
<becksta1> alles ganz schön strange
<sdx23> becksta1: Inhalt der .xsession-errors. Oder noch besser: Ausgabe bei Versuch das Ding per cp nach lokal zu kopieren.
<becksta1> cp vom eingehängten netzlaufwerk? auf ein lokales verzeichnis?
<sdx23> Aye. Oder meinetwegen auf ein dd nach /dev/null
<becksta1> cp liefert keine direkt ausgabe sonder kopiert fleissig... zumindest noch
<becksta1> und in der .xsession kann ich mit einem "| grep error" oder "|grep nfs" nix finden
<becksta1> hammer... cp hat nur eine 4gb große datei nach lokal kopiert.... :(
<becksta1> ist ohne einen fehler ausgelaufen
<bullgard6> k1l:  Wahrscheinlich  ist der Grund der in /usr/share/doc/ftp/README.Debian angegebene.
<becksta1> mom
<becksta1> bullgard... kannst du mir die kurzform übersetzen? ich verstehe es ehrlich gesagt nicht
<becksta1> das bezieht sich doch auf ftp oder nicht?
<jokrebel> becksta1: Ich glaub da ging es wohl um was das schon 2 Stunden zurückliegt <g>
<becksta1> oh...
<becksta1> schade
<sdx23> Naja, weiter geht's dann ehr mit den Logs vom nfs Server. Falls da nichts steht, verbosity hochstellen.
<becksta1> wo loggt der nfs server denn genau?`im syslog finde ich nix
<jochen> Tag zusammen. Ich habe hier einen Aldi-Perpaid usb-Stick. Natürlich ist das Programm zum Aufladen für MAC und Windows ausgelegt. Habe ich Chancen, den Stick auch unter wine aufladen zu können?
<bekks> Nein. 
<bekks> Aber nativ.
<ppq> in einer vbox geht das
<bekks> Mit viel Glück.
<bekks> Aber das braucht man nicht.
<bekks> MAn kann den nativ unter Ubuntu nutzen.
<ppq> bekks: aufladen
<bekks> :P
<ppq> das geht unter linux nur mit passendem chat-script
<bekks> !umts > jochen 
<kubine> jochen: Informationen zu UMTS finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UMTS
<ppq> und an sowas komm erstmal ran :D
<jokrebel> Gibt es da nicht auch andere Möglichkeiten so ein Prepaid-Guthaben aufzuladen?
<ppq> und mit virtualbox geht das problemlos, weil man doch usb-geräte durchreichen kann
<bekks> Dazu braucht man auch kein Chat-Script :)
<jochen> die Nutzung ist kein Problem. Mir geht es nur um die Eingabemaske um das Guthaben aufzuladen. 
<bekks> vbox ist nicht nötig.
<bekks> Das Lesen des obigen Artikels dagegen schon.
<bekks> jochen: Das kannst du nur online machen, da die Windowssoftware nicht unter Linux funktioniert.
<jochen> das habe ich befürchtet... bin daran schon mal verzweifel... 
<bekks> Woran bist du verzweifelt?
<jochen> tnx
<bekks> Das Online zu tun?
<bekks> Dazu brauucht man noch nicht mal Software (außer einen x-beliebigen Browser) - das ist der einfachste aller Wege.
<ben1u> ppq: danke, musste nur cups-pdf installieren und hatte dann schon ohne weiteres zu tun nen virtuellen PDF Drucker :-)
<ppq> ben1u: jo, keine ursache
<jochen> ja.. da war die Handynummer des Sticks nicht bekannt :-(   Vermutlich habe ich mich auch nur besonders blöd angestellt. Ist schon länger her...
<schabe> Jochen: du kannst das doch alles mit einem x-beliebigen handy erledigen, 1155 wählen und los
<jochen> danke...
<hdp> Oder das Geld einfach direkt überweisen.
<jokrebel> oder am Geldautomaten oder per Rubbelkarte … _on_Topic ist das aber eher nicht.
<becksta> noch mal ahoi
<becksta> http://pastebin.com/KErWjW5J   warum kommt der fehler beim versuch eine samba freigabe in der fstab einzuhängen? der zugehörige fstab eintrag ist ebenfalls pastebin hinterlegt
<becksta> http://pastebin.com/KErWjW5J
<kubine> Title: becksta@BeckstaDesktop:~$ sudo mount Videos Retrying with upper case share name - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<karakTaka> becksta: das share heißt wohl nicht so
<newan> Seh ich das richtig das wenn ich über cfis meine fritz.nas mounte und Dateien darauf backup spiele sind alle mit 777 rechten versehen?
<karakTaka> newan: ja, weil ntfs keine unix rechte kann und umgekehrt
<karakTaka> newan: du kannst das aber mit ner umask mounten afair
<newan> karakTaka: platte ist ext3, liegt das dann an dem mounten?
<karakTaka> wenn das ext3 ist, warum nutzt du dann ssmba?
<becksta> hehe... doch... genauso heisst die freigabe in der smb.conf auf dem server
<newan> ja nicht gefunden was die fritz mir sont so zum mounten anbietet
<newan> aber muss das dann einfach über nfs mounten und dann sollte es gehen?
<becksta> ach mist.... natürlich heisst sie SOOO nicht :)
<karakTaka> newan: ich weiß nicht wie enau die fritzbox das macht, aber wenn sie was anderes als smb anbietet, würd ich das nehmen
<newan> glau nur ftp noch
<newan> karakTaka: Ja ftp geht, versuche das mal dadrüber zu machen, nfs geht nicht mit original image
<qwertz> Hallo, ich muss schnell einen günstigen gebrauchten Rechner kaufen, auf dem das neueste Ubuntu läuft.
<bekks> Die Hardwareberatung ist in #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<bekks> !hcl > qwertz 
<kubine> qwertz: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<qwertz> super, Danke
<newan> Habe gerade per curlftpfs erfolgreich meine Platte gemountet, er meldet aber: "WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-VnNFC8/pkcs11: No such file or directory"
<qwertz> kubine: der zweite Link scheint nicht mehr zu funzen.
<k1l> qwertz: danke. habs gefixt
<jokrebel> qwertz: Trotz allem ist das eher ein Thema für nebenan. #ubuntu-de-offtopic (zweite Einladung)
<k1l> HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<kubine> Title: HardwareSupport - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<qwertz> oh, sorry, hatte die Einladung nicht gesehn. Danke nochmal!!
<qwertz> Tcschüss
<newan> wie kann ich den per shell testen ob ein nfs mount funktioniert hat mountpoint -q /mountpoint/ sagt 0
<Robert_Zenz> newan, sagt mount das es eingehängt ist? Und mount /mountpoint/?
<MasterOfDisaster> newan: wenns net get steht sicher was im syslog oder im output von dmesg
<newan> ja das ist gemountet, wil das nur in ein shellscript packen und dann testen ob es funktioniert hat
<newan> sprich wenn netzwerkfehler mal passiert oder etc das er das script abbricht / mail schickt etc
<MasterOfDisaster> newan: mount hat returncodes, die du abfragen kannst
<newan> aha
<newan> ohje kann ja einfach if mount ....; then machen :-( .... grumpf THX
<MasterOfDisaster> newan: gschamsta Diener :)
<newan> MasterOfDisaster: Jeden Tag was lernen, dann geht vorran ^^
<newan> Noch eine Frage, kann ich per komando ein shutdown auf der remotmaschine absetzen, sowas "ssh user:passwort@remoteNAS shutdown -now"
<obscura> wie kann ich Hardware-Informationen über Device-Dateien ausgeben?
<MasterOfDisaster> newan: jup, sicherheitshalber allerdings in Anführungszeichen und mit vollem Pfad
<obscura> am besten per Kommandozeile
<MasterOfDisaster> obscura: hwinfo, lspci
<newan> thx
<obscura> danke
<MasterOfDisaster> newan: lass dich nicht von der shell expansion beissen dabei
<obscura> wird die man-Page für ein Programm automatisch angelegt, wenn ich es installier? seh gerade, dass hwinfo anscheinend keinen hat
<MasterOfDisaster> obscura: normal schon, manche haben aber einfach keine. <command> -h oder <command> --help wirds dann wohl sein
<obscura> okay, liegt nahe
<newan> MasterOfDisaster: hat funktioniert ;-)
<Guest13152> hi alle, hab gerade einen ssh server am laufen, ein kollege vom mir zieht sich gerade ein paar daten von mir, zu meiner farge, wie she ich 
<Guest13152> sehe ich was er sich gerade zieht
<Guest13152> ?
<k1l> weiß nicht, ob da lsof unterscheidet
<Guest13152> lsof ?
<k1l> !lsof > Guest13152 
<kubine> Guest13152: Informationen zu lsof finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/lsof
<Guest13152> aha okay :)
<k1l> oder who
<Guest13152> und wie sehe ich wer sich alles eingelogt hat ?
<v1c3> guten abend, ich hab windows im vmwareplayer laufen. wenn ich mit dem cursor zwischen beiden fenstern hin und her fahre, hängt das ganze system. genauer gesagt X verbraucht enorm viel cpuressourcen. nach 3 sekunden innerhalb eines systems, also host oder guest legt sich das und es läuft alles flüssig. im unity-mode habe ich keine probleme. kennt jemand dieses verhalten oder weiss irgendwer ne lösung?
<LinuxFan> udevd[328]: SYSFS{}= will be removed in a future udev version weiss jemand was das bedeutet . und wie bekommt man das weg .. es ist im boot.log 
<NTQ> Hi. Normalerweise ist es ja Standard, dass z.B. externe USB-Festplatten automatisch eingehängt werden, wenn man sie ansteckt. Wie kann man es denn erreichen, dass Festplatten bzw. Partitionen mit bestimmten UUIDs eben nicht automatisch eingehängt werden, wenn man sie einsteckt?
#ubuntu-de 2012-08-22
<beaver74> NTQ, ob in dem Fall auch die /etc/fstab der beste Ort ist weiß ich nicht, würde aber mal versuchen dort die UUID mit der 'noauto' Option anzugeben.. oder mich in /etc/udev/ umsehen
<NTQ> also sowas wie: UUID=xxxx-xxxx-x-xx /media/plattenname auto noauto,users,defaults
<beaver74> ja
<NTQ> beaver74: ist "auto" als mount pointer erlaubt?
<NTQ> *point
<NTQ> achwas, ich meinte type
<NTQ> ist "auto" als type erlaubt?
<beaver74> auto an der Position würde versuchen das Filesystem auf dem Datenträger zu identifizieren.. auto kann da gesetzt werden, ja
<NTQ> ok
<NTQ> ich versuch's dann mal
<NTQ> lustig, dass meine platten so verschieden lange uuids haben
<NTQ> ich dachte die sehen immer gleich aus von der länge her
<beaver74> ich blicke da auch nicht wirklich durch ;)
<NTQ> okay, jetzt kommt pro festplatte ein fehler, wenn ich sie einstecke, weil sie nicht gemountet werden kann ^^.
<NTQ> vielleicht hilft einmal ab- und wieder anmelden
<NTQ> bis gleich ^^
<NTQ> beaver74: hmm... soo... also die "Festplatten" werden jetzt schon links in der Leiste von Nautilus angezeigt, ohne dass ich sie eingesteckt habe und wenn ich drauf klicke kommt logischerweise die Meldung "Mountpunkt soundso existiert nicht."
<NTQ> und wenn ich die platten dann anstecke, kommen jede Menge Fehlerfenster mit der Meldung "Einhängen von blablabla nicht möglich"
<NTQ> und da steht jedesmal mount point /media/blubb does not exist
<NTQ> heißt das, ich muss die ordner vllt. vorher erstellen und dann geht's?
<beaver74> NTQ, hm.. dann war die fstab doch nicht der richtige Ansatzpunkt.. musst du wohl versuchen über udev das umzusetzen.. da kann ich aber nicht helfen
<beaver74> NTQ, das glaube ich nicht
<NTQ> also wenn ich per sudo einen passenden ordner anlege, kommt kein fehler und das laufwerk wird direkt gemountet, wenn ich es einstecke. immerhin, aber eigentlich sollte es ja nicht gemountet werden. ^^ na ich werde dann mal weiter schauen
<ring1> NTQ, ja, erstelle die ordner
<NTQ> ring1: dann wird aber alles gemountet. und eigentlich will ich die laufwerke ja nur mounten lassen, wenn ich sie auch anklicke.
<NTQ> wie bei meiner internen windows-partition
<ring1> NTQ, dann gib in der fstab noauto als option an
<NTQ> hab ich ja
<NTQ> siehe oben. weiß grad nicht, seit wann du hier im raum bist: UUID=xxx-xx-x-x-xx /media/mountpoint auto noauto,users,default
<ring1> nimm mal defaults statt auto
<NTQ> ring1: "auto" gehört ja zum type
<ring1> oh, stimmt
<ring1> wieso gibst du ihn nicht direkt an?
<NTQ> ring1: und mein Ziel ist es ja, dass meine eingesteckten USB-Platten nicht automatisch gemountet werden
<ring1> hab ich gelesen
<NTQ> ich könnte es auch explizit angeben, aber zu testzwecken sollte mir jetzt auto genügen. ich glaub die sind FAT formatiert
<ring1> stimmt wohl. also bei mir funktioniert das einfach mit der einstellung in der fstab. bleibt wohl udev :)
<ring1> übrigens sind die uuids nur bei gleichem dateisystem gleich lang
<NTQ> strange...
<NTQ> achso, okay. deswegen sind die verschieden lang. hab hier glaub zwei mit ntfs und zwei mit fat32
<ring1> glaub auch nicht, dass die reihenfolge der optionen etwas ausmacht. aber falls du es testen wolltest, hier ist es defaults,user,noauto
<beaver74> die Reihenfolge ist egal
<beaver74> NTQ, das hier geht schon in die Richtung, nur hat der Benutzer da keine explizite UUID angegeben.. die kann man aber bestimmt einbringen - http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2011/09/msg00319.html
<kubine> Title: Re: How to disable USB automounts (at lists.debian.org)
<beaver74> aber ich glaube du musst das wirklich üner udev versuchen zu lösen.. /etc/fstab war wohl nicht richtig
<beaver74> *über
<beaver74> NTQ, Suchbegriff war 'udev rule "no automount"'
<NTQ> beaver74: alles klar, danke. ich les mal
<NTQ> mal ne blöde frage: wenn da steht "read udisks(7)", was ist damit dann gemeint außer man udisks?
<beaver74> NTQ, man 7 udisk
<NTQ> aha ^^
<beaver74> *udisks
<NTQ> ja, klar
<beaver74> und es war keine blöde Frage.. :)
<NTQ> naja, blöd in dem sinne, weil ich das schon so oft gelesen hab, aber mir nie gedanken darüber gemacht hab, wie ich auf diese manual-page nun komme. sowas steht ja auch oft in verschiedenen man-pages ganz unten bei "SEE ALSO"
<beaver74> ja
<NTQ> gut, dann nächste frage. wenn ich auf "man 1 udisks" bin, kann ich dann innerhalb von man auf "man 2 udisks" gehen?
<NTQ> ach, 2 gibt's ja eh nicht
<beaver74> NTQ, 'man man' beschreibt es :)
<NTQ> man man man, ich muss noch viel lernen ^^ aber danke wiedermal
<beaver74> sehr gern
<NTQ> ich kann bei der hitze hier einfach nicht schlafen
<NTQ> da bringt selbst das fünfte bier noch nix
<beaver74> 'man man' habe ich auch erst jetzt entdeckt - aber das wird zu offtopic
<NTQ> jo, ich les jetzt nochn LTB und versuch dann mal zu pennen. gn8
<beaver74> gn8
<chk> hi
<chk> ich wollte in ubuntu am usb eine netzwerk schnittstelle konfigurieren. wie in 
<chk> http://wiki.gnublin.org/index.php/Kernel_kompilieren_%2B_Module_installieren
<kubine> Title: Kernel kompilieren + Module installieren – GNUBLIN (at wiki.gnublin.org)
<chk> ganz unten engegeben
<chk> wenn ich den befehl sudo ifconfig usb0 10.0.0.2  in die konsole eingebe
<chk> erhalte ich:
<chk> SIOCSIFADDR: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden
<chk> USB0: FEHLER beim Auslesen der Schnittstellenmerker: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden
<chk> jemand ne idee?
<sdx23> Offensichtlich fehlt dir dieses Netzwerkinterface.
<k1l_> gib mal nur sudo ifconfig ein
<k1l_> wenn da nichts von usb0 steht dann ist das interface nicht da
<sdx23> (mit -a)
<chk> ist nicht da :(
<chk> kann ich das einrichten?
<sdx23> Womöglich. Dazu müsste man etwas über die Hardware daran wissen.
<chk> ich hab hier ubuntu in virtualbox laufen. den usb anschluss des embedded boards habe ich durchgeschleift. also auf die console des board komme ich via ttyUSB0
<sdx23> Sieh dir dmesg an, und lsusb.
<chk> lsusb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1160418/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<chk> device 4 ist das board
<chk> dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1160419/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> 001:004 ist eine serielle Schnittstelle, mehr nicht. Und von grep zum dmesg sagte ich nichts. Anyways wirst du wohl das durschleifen falsch/nicht ausreichend gemacht haben.
<koegs> ttyUSB0 kommt ja ordentlich durch, Device 4 meldet sich halt als Massenspeicher, da kannst du viel mit Netzwerk probieren, wird nicht gehen, evtl. musst du noch am Board was umstellen
<chk> die netzwerkscnhittstelle soll, wie ich das jetzt vertanden habe auch nur simuliert werden.
<chk> hier eine anleitung: https://www.ridgerun.com/developer/wiki/index.php/How_to_use_USB_device_networking
<kubine> Title: How to use USB device networking - RidgeRun Developer Connection (at www.ridgerun.com)
<chk> das ganze soll mit dem modul g_ether funktionieren
<chk> beim modul aladen kommt aber diese meldung:
<chk> sudo modprobe g_ether
<chk> FATAL: Error inserting g_ether (/lib/modules/3.2.0-29-generic-pae/kernel/drivers/usb/gadget/g_ether.ko): No such device
<bullgard6> chk: Dann wirst Du Dich wohl darum kümmern müssen, wie Du zu der richtigen Treiberversiuon kommst.
<LetoThe2nd> chk: das musst du auf dem target machen, nicht auf dem host ;)
<LetoThe2nd> chk: und dein target rennt vermutlich nicht unter 3.2.0-29-generic-pae
<chk> LetoThe2nd: Beim Target hab ich es ausgeführt,. da funktioniert es einwandfrei
<chk> nur ich bekomm beim host kein netzwerkdevice über usb
<LetoThe2nd> chk: auch nicht auf dem target?
<LetoThe2nd> chk: was für ein target/was rennt da?
<chk> ein gnublin board unter linux
<karakTaka> kann ich diesen dnscache, den ubuntu 12.04 mitbringt wieder gegen ne statische konfiguration in der /etc/resolv.conf austauschen?
<chk> wenn ich auf dem target modprobe g_ether && ifconfig usb0 10.0.0.1 up ausführe erhalte ich:
<chk> root@gnublin:~# modprobe g_ether && ifconfig usb0 10.0.0.1 up                   
<chk> g_ether gadget: using random self ethernet address                              
<chk> g_ether gadget: using random host ethernet address                              
<chk> usb0: MAC 7e:ac:aa:c9:a8:6d                                                     
<chk> usb0: HOST MAC 92:d3:1e:8b:a3:3c                                                
<chk> g_ether gadget: Ethernet Gadget, version: Memorial Day 2008                     
<chk> g_ether gadget: g_ether ready                                                   
<LetoThe2nd> chk: stop
<chk> fsl-usb2-udc: bind to driver g_ether
<chk> da scheint esd zu gehen
<LetoThe2nd> chk: nochmal, zum mitschreiben: PASTEBIN!
<chk> sorry
<LetoThe2nd> chk: ja also. dann würd ich mir jetzt nohc die untere hälfte (host) von http://sumanta679.wordpress.com/2008/10/15/create-usb-networking-with-n810-from-ubuntu-hardy/
<LetoThe2nd> chk: zu gemüte führen, und sollte passen.
<LetoThe2nd> chk: merke: das g_* modul brauchst du auf dem host _GANZ_ _SICHER_ nicht, weil das nämlich fü _GADGET_ steht. und du ziemlich sicher _NICHT_ an ner device, sondern ner host-usb-schnittstelle hängst.
<nevchen> moin
<chk> LetoThe2nd: jetzt erhalte ich bei networking restart:
<chk> Cannot find device "usb0"
<chk> Failed to bring up usb0.
<LetoThe2nd> chk: probier mal auf dem host modprobe cdc-acm
<LetoThe2nd> und modprobe cdc-wdm
<LetoThe2nd> ist abert nur blank geraten, muss jetzt leider weg
<gmorek> Hi, ich habe einen Rechner, der nur mittels VPN ans Internet und damit an die Paketquellen kommt. Kann ich einfach das Debianpaket von VPNC runterladen und mit dpkg instalieren und wird es dann über die Update-Funktion automatisch auf dem aktuellen Stand gehalten?
<Mike1> gmorek: nein
<Mike1> gmorek: oder sind die ganzen Abhängigkeiten schon installiert?
<gmorek> Mike1: würde ich dann mit runterladen müssen
<Mike1> genau, aber prinzipiell geht es dann
<gmorek> Mike1: das wichtige wäre für mich, dass automatisch die Updates mitkommen
<Mike1> sollte so sein
<gmorek> Mike1: der rest ist ja eher eine Fleißarbeit
<Mike1> ich frag mich gerade mal wieder ob man das mit „Paket xy *und* alle Abhängigkeiten die *ich* noch nicht habe downloaden“ irgendwie automatisiert machen kann
<Mike1> das ganze Herumgeklicke auf packages.ubuntu.com ist ja ziemlich zeitraubend
<k1l_> warum zieht man das paket nicht einfach aus den quellen?+
<Mike1> k1l_: weil man keine Internetverbindung hat?
<k1l_> und wie kommt man dann an die pakete? :)  also meistens kann man das gerät doch kurz woanders ans netz hängen, sodass man das schnell installieren kann. aber ja sonst braucht man die pakete per hand
<gmorek> ist ein Festnetzrechner den ich für den FSR im Hochschulnetz anschließen muss…
<gmorek> wie es aussieht, sind alle abhängigkeiten schon installiert :-)
<gmorek> k1l_: mit meinem laptop hab ich netz…
<Mike1> schön wäre es trotzdem wenn ich mir von dem internetlosen Rechner eine Paketliste hole, zum Rechner mit Internet gehe und dort das zu installierende Paket mit allen notwendigen Abhängigkeiten downloaden kann
<gmorek> Da gab es glaube ich auf ubuntuusers mal ein Skript von nem User.
<bekks> Mit apt kann man sich genau so eine Liste generieren.
<Mike1> bekks: eine List der installierten Pakete meinst du?
<Mike1> und was ist mit einer Liste der Abhängigkeiten abzüglich der installierten Pakete und das ganze dann auch noch downloaden? :>
<bekks> Nein, ich meine eine Liste der URLs der Pakete die man herunterladen soll.
<dadrc> Mike1, guck dir mal --print-uris an
<japplo> hallo, ich spiele gerade etwas mit git. Ich habe ein neues Project angelegt unter /opt/git-projekte/projekt1. Dann hab ich git clone /opt/git-projekte/projekt1 ausgeführt und einige Änderungen gemacht. Jetzt will ich die Änderungen zurück spielen, müßte doch per git push gehen oder?
<jan77> hallo
<LetoThe2nd> japplo: prizipiell ja, aber git-support im allgemeinen bitte in den entsprechenden channels, repektive in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. danke
<jan77> eine freundin hat sich gestern ihr system zerschossen, indem sie während des upgrades auf 12.04 den rechner runtergefahren hat.
<jan77> sie kommt von windows und hat gedacht, dass das gehen würde
<bekks> Das geht auch bei Windows nicht immer :P
<bekks> Was ist das akute Problem nun?
<jan77> ich stell mir jetzt die frage, welchen sinn es hat, da KEINE runterfahrsperre einzubauen
<bekks> Die gibts bei Windows auch nicht. :)
<bekks> Und der Rest ist OT :)
<jan77> doch, windows macht das noch fertig und geht danach erst aus
<nevchen> wer fährt während nem dist-upgrade den rechner runter???
<bekks> jan77: Nicht immer. Und es ist offtopic. :)
<jan77> bekks: gut, wie heisst der entwickler-channel?
<k1l_> jan77: iirc wird das aber auch anfangs angezeigt. so meckert er z.b. wenn man im akku modus ist
<jan77> k1l_: trotzdem sehe ich keinen sinn darin, dass es für die zeit nicht unterbunden wird
<bekks> Und dann geht der Rechenr einfahc mitten im Update aus, weil man den nicht mehr in den Suspend schicken kann :)
<Mike1> jan77: „zerschossen“ inwiefern?
<jan77> Mike1: er bootet nicht mehr "in diese grafik" - keine ahnung, hab's mir noch nicht angeschaut
<Mike1> so lange man irgendwie noch an apt kommt sollte sich das Update ja einfach fertigmachen lassen
<Guest70628> help
<strauss_> ich benutze kubuntu und nach jedem systemneustart wird die datei $/.kde/share/config/knotifyrc überschrieben - um das zu verhindern hab ich diese mit "chmod 440" schreibgeschützt gemacht - jetzt bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung von knotify, dass sich die datei nicht speichern lässt ..... ich will aber garnicht das diese verändert wird .... wie bekomm ich das in den Griff bzw. die Fehlermeldung weg ????
<hein_> join #postgresql
<bullgard6>  /var/log/dpkg.log zeigt als letzten Eintrag: "2012-08-22 15:03:59 status not-installed linux-source-3.2.0 <keine>," Was bedeutet hier »keine«?
<Guest19605> hey @ll. hab n prob. mit ner wlan-karte (tp-link: tl-wn951n). und zwar, der netzwerkmanager kann umliegende netze abscannen bzw. auflisten, aber zu meinem router (fritzbox) verbindet er erst, nach dem ich windows einmal mit dem router verbunden habe. ich habe ergooglet, dass einige wlan-karten eine firmware bei jedem einschaten brauchen. doch ich denke bei dieser karte ist das nicht der fall. zumindest konnte ich immer bei meiner freun
<Guest19605> din direkt unter ubuntu connecten. weiss wer nen rat/tipp?
<Guest19605> ah ja ... hab ubuntu 12.04 ... :)
<jokrebel> Guest19605: Was sagen den die Logs?
<jokrebel> +n
<jokrebel> Guest19605: Und iwconfig (bitte in nem NoPaste-Service) sprich nicht einfach so hier pasten, damke.
<jokrebel> Guest19605: Natürlich zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo es _nicht_ geht.
<Guest19605> jokrebel, merci. mom - hänge am tel :) ... komme gleioch wieder.
 * Guest19605 schaut in den logs nach ....
<jokrebel> Guest19605: Ach ja - "rfkill list" wär auch noch interessant (auch wieder dann, wenn es _nicht_ geht) 
<Guest19605> hmmm
<Guest19605> find net viel im log
<Guest19605> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410172/
<kubine> Title: TL-WN951N › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest19605> ist wohl das einzige
<Guest19605> rfkill list --> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN ... Soft blocked: no ... Hard blocked: no
<Guest19605> vielleicht mach ich mal den wc jetzt aus und wieder an - da kann ich dann aufgrund der uhrzeit genauer im logbuch nachsehen.
<Guest19605> bist noch da wenn ich wieder komme? :D
<jokrebel> normal schon
<Guest19605> gut, also bis gleich ....
<bullgard6>  /var/log/dpkg.log zeigt als letzten Eintrag: "2012-08-22 15:03:59 status not-installed linux-source-3.2.0 <keine>," Was bedeutet hier »keine«?
<jokrebel> bullgard6: Wieder mal die Standardfrage! Hast Du aktuell irgendwelche Probleme diesbezüglich? Wenn nein - Umfragen bitte wie schon mehrfach erwähnt nebenan <letzte Warung - ich bins leid>
<bullgard6> jokrebel: Natürlich habe ich irgendwelche Problem diesbezüglich. Sonst würde ich nicht fragen.
<TheInfinity> bullgard6: und welches?
<bullgard6> jokrebel: Ich wollte keine Umfrage starten, wie Du mir unterstellst.
<bullgard6> TheInfinity: Ich habe eine präzise Frage gestellt. Dazu bedarf es keiner weiteren Erläuterungen.
<jokrebel> bullgard6: Dann erklär das _eigentliche_ Problem; vielleicht hat dies ja nichtmal was damit zu tun…
<TheInfinity> bullgard6: das ist kein problem, nur ein log-eintrag.
<bullgard6> jokrebel: Ja, natürlich hat es etwas damit zu tun, aber damit wird die Antwort nicht leichter gemacht. Denn ich habe die Frage präzise gestellt.
<jokrebel> bullgard6: Und bis Du Dein technisches Problem erklärt hast, ist das eine Umfrage weil Du irgend eine Meldung erklärt haben willst.
<bullgard6> TheInfinity: Für mich ist der Logeintrag ein Problem. ich verstehe ihn nämlich nicht vollständig. Und deshalb frage ich hier
<bekks> Ah, happy diffing mal wieder.
<TheInfinity> bullgard6: der logeintrag ist resultat von irgendeinem problem (oder eben nur eine irrelevante info). und also entweder hast du ein zugrunde liegendes problem das du beschreiben kannst oder es ist esoterischer natur.
<TheInfinity> bullgard6: und zum hintergrund - wenn es der erste fall ist - also ein problem - helfen wir dir gerne. dann musst du es aber auch vollständig beschreiben - und nicht nur irgendein unwichtiges detail.
<GuestXY> jokrebel, re.
<TheInfinity> bullgard6: aber wir sind nicht hier für die analyse von irgendwelchen irgendwo gefundenen log files ohne problem dahinter. das ist irrelevant und hat nichts mit support und damit nichts mit diesem channel hier zu tun. bitte thematisiere so etwas also bitte wo anders. ok?
<GuestXY> jokrebel, ist n bisschen viel geworden aber siehste selber --> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410177/
<kubine> Title: TL-WN951N_b › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<GuestXY> auf der fritzbox ist überhaupt nix zu sehen - nicht mail ein "fail" zu dem zeitpunkt.
<GuestXY> wenn ich den rechner einschalte und gleich ins ubuntu gehe, dann fragt er mich immer wieder nach dem WPA2-Passwort.
<GuestXY> selbst wenn ich es immer wieder erneut eingebe, fragt er immer wieder nach.
<jokrebel> hm
<GuestXY> genau ^^
 * GuestXY macht nun n update ...
<jokrebel> GuestXY: von - auf?
<GuestXY> wichtige updates + security ... so stand es da (betreffend netzwerk)
<GuestXY> also versuche es wieder ... off/on ...
<GuestXY> keine veränderung
<GuestXY> ist jetzt die frage obs an der fritzbox liegt oder an ubuntu
<GuestXY> hab leider keinen anderen router hier zum testen
<jokrebel> GuestXY: Und nen anderen Rechner mit WLAN und Ubuntu?
<jokrebel> GuestXY: Oder viellcht auch einfach mal mit ner LiveCD.
<GuestXY> jokrebel, muss mal die platte am lappi schnell wechseln - aber unter debian läuft es eigentlich 1a
<GuestXY> (am lappi unter debian)
<jokrebel> GuestXY: Sprich selber Rechner, selbe WLAN-Karte anderes OS?
<GuestXY> jokrebel, nein anderer rechner andere wlan-karte und anderes os ^^
<GuestXY> aber auf der anderen platte für n lappi müsste ubuntu 12.04 liegen ....
<jokrebel> GuestXY: Und auf der jetzt grad?
<GuestXY> jokrebel, da ist eben debian drauf
 * jokrebel ist jetzt verwirrt
<jokrebel> GuestXY: Dachte auf der HD ist ein Ubuntu und das macht Probleme…
<GuestXY> jokrebel, auf meinem desktop-rechner ist ubuntu das probleme macht - jetzt sehe ich aber, dass auf dem lappi (nun auch mit ubuntu 12.04) es einwandfrei geht. also keine probleme mit der fritzbox.
<jokrebel> GuestXY: Das Ubuntu, welches Probleme macht, ist das schon länger drauf oder eine frische Installation?
<GuestXY> jokrebel, das ist schon länger drauf. und eben komischer weise konnte ich mich damit bei meiner freundin auf dem router (weiss nimmer was für einer das war) stets verbinden.
<GuestXY> am rechner hier hab ich eigentlich nichts verändert - nur ab und an updates.
<jokrebel> GuestXY: Und dessen Ubuntu ist ein…?
<GuestXY> jokrebel, das war mein desktop-rechner hier.
<jokrebel> 12.04 - 10.04 whatever?
<GuestXY> watt?
<GuestXY> downgrade?
<GuestXY> hab ich net gemacht
<jokrebel> welche Version da die Probleme macht…
<GuestXY> 12.04
<jokrebel> GuestXY: Was der PC aber per (mehrfachen?) Upgrades bekam, da ja schon länger drauf, right? Dann würd ich mal mit ner 12.04er LiveCD am selben Rechner gegeprüfen wie es dann aussieht.
<jokrebel> GuestXY: Um irgendwelche Configs die das querliegen auszuschließen.
<GuestXY> jokrebel, ok. das ne gute idee. leider kann ich das erst am 27.08. (dsl-anschluss) machen. jetzt surfe ich über nen 1und1-stick und mein daten-volumen neigt sich dem ende zu ^^
<jokrebel> GuestXY: Weil der Treiber Deiner Karte sollte laut Wiki schon länger OOTB funktionieren.
<GuestXY> ja, das ist so. doch nach dem googeln habe ich gesehen, dass ich mit genau diesem problem nicht alleine da stehe - lösung aber nicht in sicht.
<jokrebel> äh? über die Fritzbox?
<GuestXY> klar :)
<GuestXY> einstecken und loslegen :D
<GuestXY> ... vorübergehend ;)
<GuestXY> okj, also ich meld mich dann wieder, wenn ich die live-cd gesagt und es probiert hab. aber vielen dank für den support :)
<GuestXY> +u
<jokrebel> GuestXY: Gerne einstweilen
<GuestXY> bb
<Tuor> :~$ sudo apt-get install dictionaries-common
<Tuor> Error: update-openoffice-dicts not present or executable. Missing dependency on dictionaries-common? dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von myspell-st (--configure): 
<Tuor> dies bekomm ich als antwort wenn ich sie oben geschrieben versucher die dictionaries wieder zu installieren... 
<Tuor> sudo apt-get install myspell-st
<Tuor> gibt genau den selben fehler. auf den buchstaben genau
<Tuor> ich versteh nicht mehr ganz was jetzt los ist. also bitte ich um hilfe. ;)
<bekks> Tuor: Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn da?
<Tuor> 12.04 64bit
<Tuor> desktop
<TheInfinity> Tuor: welche fremdquellen hast du drin?
<k1l> apt-get update und apt-get upgrade gefahren vorher?
<bekks> Fremdquellen sind drin.
<TheInfinity> !nopaste > Tuor, bitte mal hierhin die /etc/apt/sources.list
<kubine> Tuor, bitte mal hierhin die /etc/apt/sources.list: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<bekks> In den Standardrepos hängt dictionaries-common nicht von update-openoffice-dicts ab.
<Tuor> ok mom ich geb euch die liste.
<k1l> scheint wohl der bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hunspell-en-us/+bug/901572  aber der soll gefixt sein laut pitti
<kubine> Title: Bug #901572 “update-openoffice-dicts not present or executable. ...” : Bugs : “hunspell-en-us” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Tuor> öm mein gedit geht nicht mehr. wie kopier ich in nano den gesamten text damit ich ihn dann mit shit+ctrl+c copieren kann?
<Tuor> oder was gits noch für standart editoren? die vieleicht noch gehn..
<bekks> !standart
<bekks> Mist, kennt der Bot nicht.
<bekks> Du kannst ja alles mit der Maus markieren.
<bekks> Und was bedeutet "geht nicht mehr"?
<Tuor> sorry
<Tuor> angewohnheit gedit aus dem terminal zu starten habs mein system auf deutsch... ;) es kommt gleich
<Tuor> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410187/
<kubine> Title: soucres list › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<karakTaka> bekks: du hättest eher nach einem "ls -lRa /etc/apt/sources.list.d" fragen sollen
<bekks> Ich habe überhaupt nicht danach gefragt :P
<karakTaka> oh stimmt
<karakTaka> in wohl in der zeile verrutscht.
<karakTaka> TheInfinity: fühle dich an stelle von bekks angesprochen
<Tuor> also ich hab jetzt mal: sudo apt-get updatealso ich hab jetzt mal: "sudo apt-get update" und dann "sudo apt-get upgrade". da kam wieder der selbe fehler beim "upgrade"
<TheInfinity> karakTaka: ach stimmt, mittlerweile kann man ja auch den ordner damit vollballern. hab ich nur noch nie verwendet. mea culpa.
<karakTaka> Tuor: schmeiß mal bitte ein "ls -laR /etc/apt/sources.list.d" in ein nopaste
<jokrebel>  : Tuor: . Paste bitte ein "lsb_release -a" und die komplette Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tuor> karakTaka: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410197/
<kubine> Title: ls -laR /etc/apt/sources.list.d › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<karakTaka> joa. das sind ein paar fremdquellen
<karakTaka> irgendeine von denen scheint da diese abhängigkeit zu haben
<TheInfinity> Tuor: -> alle fremdquellen deaktivieren und schauen obs immernoch nicht geht
<Tuor> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410202/
<kubine> Title: :~$ lsb_release -a › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tuor> TheInfinity: öm wie mach ich das?
<TheInfinity> Tuor: in der synaptic gui geht das ganz gut (darüber dürftest du sie auch hinzugefügt haben=
<Tuor> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410207/
<kubine> Title: :~$ sudo apt-get update › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<karakTaka> uuuh.. oneiric ppas
<karakTaka> in einem precise
<jokrebel> Tuor: Und Precise und Oneiric lustig gemischt…
<karakTaka> Tuor: die solltest du ganz wegschmeißen. das ist eine sehr ungesunde idee
<Tuor> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410212/
<kubine> Title: sudo apt-get upgrade › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tuor> öm ok
<Tuor> kubine: der letzte link
<Tuor> kubine: das ist sudo apt-get upgrade
<karakTaka> !bot > Tuor 
<kubine> Tuor: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<TheInfinity> hmm. ist das ggf. einfach bereits ein gedownloadedtes paket das jetzt nicht ersetz wird?
<jokrebel> Tuor: …welchen ich beauftragte Dir das abzuverlangen ;-)
 * TheInfinity weiss grade nicht den clean befehl dafür
<Tuor> öm damals las ich die sources hinzugefügt hatte hab ich das mit einem kolege reingetippt dann sudo apt-get update gemacht und dann konnte ich von da mein spiel installieren. ok ich nehm mal alles raus was nicht precise ist. richtig?
<Tuor> TheInfinity: öm das synaptic find ich nicht in meinen programmen... :( genauso wie das ubuntu sofwarecenter oder de empathy chat oder die einstellungen (das hab ich bis jetzt bemerkt das es weg ist...)
<TheInfinity> Tuor: das heisst glaube ich paketmanager oder so. ich hab kein ubuntu mit grafischer oberfläche hier, sorry ;)
<bekks> TheInfinity: Dann mach ein Terminal auf und tipp es ein :)
<TheInfinity> Tuor: damit kann ich aber nicht den namen im menü rauskriegen ;)
<TheInfinity> bekks: meinte ich
<bekks> :P
<Tuor> bekks: wenn ich synaptic eintippe kommt: die anwendung sei nicht installiert.
<Tuor> paketmanager find ich nicht
<bekks> Womit dann klar ist, dass es keinen Menüeintrag dafür gibt.
<bekks> Installier sie halt.
<Tuor> ok
<jokrebel> Tuor: Über das Softwarecenter kommt man auch grafisch an die Quelleneinstellungen.
<Tuor> jokrebel: das softwarecenter geht nicht mehr...
<Tuor> ich find im menu nicht mehr
<jokrebel> oO
<Tuor> bekks: ich kanns nicht installieren selber fehler noch einmal
<bekks> Der Fehler muss ein anderer sein...
<KojiroAK> Tuor~ dein echter Vorname fängt nicht per Zufall mit A an? Der Nachname mit B?
<Tuor> doch
<Tuor> und du?
<Tuor> ^^
<bekks> Und können wir das in den OT verlagern? :)
<Tuor> sry
<KojiroAK> Tuor~ kann ich kurz Querry.
<k1l> synaptic ist nicht mehr vorinstalliert. das ist durch das softwarecenter abgelöst worden.
<Tuor> k1l: öm wie kann ich dann die sources ändern denn mein sofwarecenter geht auch nicht mehr... alles seit dem das mit diesem fehler begonnen hat...
<k1l> was heisst: geht nciht mehr?
<k1l> die sources kannst du per terminal und editor mit der datei: /etc/apt/sources.list und dem verzeichnis /etc/apt/sources.list.d bearbeiten. wobei man kann auch das gui programm direkt aufrufen. ich suche gerade den namen
<k1l> Tuor: drücke "alt+f2" und dann software-properties-gtk eingeben und starten
<eipi-1> Guten Abend, ich habe grade im bootchart gesehen, dass der Prozess gs recht viel Zeit in anspruch nimmt. Meine Google-Suchen haben ergeben, dass es sich um ghostscript handelt, was, wenn ich mich nicht täusche nur zum Drucken benötogt werden sollte. Muss der Prozess immer laufen/beim Systemstart starten?
<Deathevn> hallo =)
<Deathevn> bin ich hier richtig bei problemen?
<tuor_> so es geht nun wieder. (teamviewer :) ) thx all für eure hilfe!
<Deathevn> ich habe ein usb 3.0 problem welches sowohl bei 11.10 als auch jetzt bei 12.04 immer noch nicht gelöst ist
<Deathevn> ich hatte mein problem bereits im forum geschildert: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/3tb-festplatte-an-usb-3-0-pcie-karte/
<kubine> Title: 3TB Festplatte an USB 3.0 PCIe Karte › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Deathevn> ja genau ^^
<jokrebel> tuor_: Ach? Und die Lösung war was?
<jokrebel> Deathevn: Hm; naja einen mit dem selben Problem (ich hab hier weder USB3 noch so große Platten) hast Du ja schon gefunden, vielleicht solltet Ihr entsprechende Logs und Meldungen zusammentragen und nen Bug-Report auf Launchpad eröffnen, falls es dort nicht sowieso schon einen passenden gibt.
<Deathevn> hast du vielleicht noch empfehlungen für logfiles, an die ich noch nicht gedacht habe?
<Deathevn> das schlimme ist ja, im moment seh ich nicht einmal fehler
<Deathevn> http://pastebin.com/uUe7S0eG
<kubine> Title: [ 9917.099991] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd [ 9 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Deathevn> usb 2.0 gerät funktioniert an dem anschluss
<jokrebel> Deathevn: Sorry - keinerlei Erfahrung diesbezüglich, da _meine_ Hardware aus kostengründen wesentlich älter ist. Aber "Very big device" aus Zeile 5 klingt schon "lustig" - versuch da mal in verschiedenen Kombinationen mit den restlichen Meldungen zu googlen.
<jokrebel> Deathevn: Vielleicht ist die Partition einfach zu groß?
<Deathevn> naja, genau das googeln mache ich ja schon ^^ was ich so gelesen habe, soll gpt und usb 3.0 ja ootb funktionieren =/ was wohl auch bei vielen tut
<Deathevn> aber danke für deine mühe
<Deathevn> ansonsten, wenn es auf launchpad hinaus läuft, hast du da tipps für mich? habe selbst noch keinen bug gefiled
<ring1> Deathevn, hier gibts ein paar tips: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fehler_melden
<kubine> Title: Fehler melden › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Deathevn> ah, danke! da hätte ich auch drauf kommen können ^^
<ring1> Deathevn, manchmal braucht man einen wink mit dem zaunpfahl ;)
<Deathevn> das ist wahr :P
<noggo> huhu, nutz hier einer ffgtk (faxen über die fritzbox usw) unter ubuntu 12.04
<jokrebel> noggo: Jepp
<noggo> bekomme einfach kein fax rausgeschickt. ich wähle als drucker "Fax" aus gebe dann die nummer ein und nix passiert. auf dem rechner meiner freundin mit windows funktioniert alles ohne probleme.
<jokrebel_> noggo: an nem ISDN?
<noggo> jo genau an einem t-com ISDN anschluss
<jokrebel_> noggo: Und der Rechner der Freundin hängt an der selben FritzBox?
<noggo> jup der einzige unterschied ist auf dem rechner läuft windows 7 mit der software von avm
<jokrebel_> noggo: Was hast Du in ffgtk genau eingestellt? Kennst Du das Wiki dazu?
<noggo> wo meinst du jetzt genau, in den faxeinstellungen?
<jokrebel_> noggo: Na in den Einstellungen von ffgtk
<jokrebel_> Und die 2te Frage lautete "kennst Du das Wiki?" <g> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FritzBox/ffgtk
<kubine> Title: ffgtk › FritzBox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<noggo> jokrebel:  http://imageshack.us/g/171/ffgtkeinstellungen002.png/ hab da mal 2 pics hochgeladen. ich möchte eigentlich nur die faxfunktion benutzen sonst nix
<kubine> Title: ImageShack Album - 2 images (at imageshack.us)
<enigma_> hi, wie kann ich denn in gnome 3 das fenster "minimieren" gibts da ne mausgeste, so wie bei vollbild?
<Deathevn> ich versteh das nicht.. die  usb 3.0 platte wird am usb 2.0 port erkannt und ein usb 2.0 stick am usb 3.0 port aber die platte nicht am usb 3.0 port >.<
<jokrebel_> noggo: Empfang klappt?
<noggo> jokrebel: die empfangen fax speichert die box auf einer platte direkt am usb port
<noggo> jokrebel: http://www.wehavemorefun.de/fritzbox/FAX_%C3%BCber_die_Fritzbox   habe mal wie da beschrieben die datei "capi20.conf" angelegt und jetzt funktioniert es
<kubine> Title: FAX über die Fritzbox - Fritz!Box (at www.wehavemorefun.de)
<jokrebel_> noggo: Meinte _direkten_ Empfang. Nicht das was auf dem USb der Box gespeichert wird und/oder per Mail zugestellt als pdf.
<noggo> ne die box speichert die ja als pdf datei
<jokrebel_> noggo: Gut - zu CAPI wär ich als nächstes gekommen ;-)
<jokrebel_> noggo: Man könnte das auch so einstellen, dass das einkommende Fax nicht auf der USB-Schnittstelle der Box gespeichert wir, sondern direkt an den PC weitergeleite.
<noggo> jokrebel: ich finde es bequemer das ich faxe empfangen kann wenn kein rechner an ist, und ich von jedem rechner dann abrufen kann. und ich kann von jedem rechner aus faxe aus anwendung versenden
<Thomas_Zahreddin> hallo zusammen, seit heute morgen (Softwareaktualisierung)  funktioniert mein WLAN nicht mehr (hab am Wochenende Upgrade von 11.10 auf 12.04 gemacht) - wahrscheinlich ist das Thema lange bekannt, aber mir ist es bisher nicht gelungen das zu lösen. Wer hat einen Tipp? Einschlägige Bugreports und Forenbeiträge haben bisher nicht funktioniert.
<Thomas_Zahreddin> (jetzt bin ich natürlich per Kabel online)
<Thomas_Zahreddin> (und ich habe mich schon einige Stunden damit rumgeschlagen)
<Thomas_Zahreddin> (achso: mit der Installations-CD im Testmodus kann ich WLAN nutzen, d.h. Hardware und Passwort sind ok)
<jokrebel_> mc854e
<TheInfinity> hmm. grade eben war doch auch schon jemand da?
<jokrebel_> oups -die Katze <g>
<japplo> welche Forebeiträge gibt es schon?
<Thomas_Zahreddin> japplo: ich glaube Du meinst mich: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+question/205678 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1032664 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/293139
<kubine> Title: Question #205678 : Questions : “network-manager” package : Ubuntu (at answers.launchpad.net)
<japplo> pfff um welche wlan karte geht es überhaupt
<Thomas_Zahreddin> japplo: INtel  PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh]
<Thomas_Zahreddin> japplo: eine IP-Adresse wird zugewiesen, DNS wird eingetragen - aber ein ping zum DNS / Gateway / Router scheitert schon
<japplo> wie jetzt? die karte an sich geht?
<japplo> dachte ich hab in den Bugreports gelesen, dass die karte gar nicht erkannt wird
<Thomas_Zahreddin> japplo: logisch die HW ist völlig in Ordnung (geht ja mit der Installations-CD im Testmodus), und wie geschrieben, ich bekomme ein IP-Adresse aber irgendwas fundktioniert nicht
<japplo> zeig mal ein outtput von
<japplo> ifconfig
<Thomas_Zahreddin> japplo: auch eine  stoppen und starten  des network-managers macht keinen Unterschied
<Thomas_Zahreddin> (ich bin seit bald 4 Jahren ubuntu-user, aber in dem Fall mit meinem Latein am ende, auch in den Logs konnte ich nichts brauchbares finden)
<japplo> ich bin schon seit 4 Jahren kein Ubuntuser mehr
<Thomas_Zahreddin> japplo: schön dass Du trotzdem hier bist :-)
<japplo> ja ich verirre mich manchmal in andere channels
<jokrebel_> Thomas_Zahreddin: Was sagt denn lsusb (bzw. lspci) zu Deiner WLAN-Karte?
<Thomas_Zahreddin> jokrebel_: Du meinst 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<Thomas_Zahreddin> jokrebel_: die Karte an sich geht - mit nmcli dev list sehe ich dass sie eine IP-Adresse, Gateway und DNS zugewiesen bekommt
<Thomas_Zahreddin> (z.B. nachdem der network-manager wieder gestartet wurde)
<black> hi alle, ich möchte einem Kollegen einen ssh Zugang ermöglichen und ihm einen eigen Ordner zuweisen, so das er nur auf diesen einen Ordner zugreifen kann. Wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen? 
<japplo> ma dann zeig mal ein paar output her
<bekks> black: Mit einem ssh chroot.
<Thomas_Zahreddin> japplo: einfach ein paar Buchstaben vom Namen eingeben und dann tab drücken: 
<Thomas_Zahreddin> GENERAL.DEVICE:                         wlan0
<Thomas_Zahreddin> GENERAL.TYPE:                           802-11-wireless
<Thomas_Zahreddin> GENERAL.VENDOR:                         Intel Corporation
<Thomas_Zahreddin> GENERAL.PRODUCT:                        PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<japplo> nicht so... mit paste
<damon> hahaha
<bekks> Thomas_Zahreddin: Benutz einen Pastebin-Service.
<damon> ,nopaste!
<Thomas_Zahreddin> sorry
<black> bekks, ich kenn mich ssh nicht wirklich aus, gibts da ne Anleitung für dummies ? o.O
<bekks> Nicht für das, was Du vorhast.
<damon> black: ich glaub du willst einfach einen neuen user anlegen, mit beschraenkten rechten und deinem kumpel das pw daf[r geben
<bekks> damon: Falsch.
<bekks> Als "normaler" Benutzer kommt man lesenderweise fast überall heran.
<damon> bekks: ja. ch glaube aber das stoert black nicht, solange sein home offen ist
<bekks> Das musst Du ihn fragen, ob ihn das stört.
<damon> es heisst ja nicht, dass er weiss, was ihn stoeren koennte
<damon> nur, sachen die normalen usern nicht lesbar sein sollten haben dann auch kein +w
<bekks> damon: Frag ihn doch bitte selbst, ob es das ist, was er will :)
<bekks> damon: FALSCH.
<damon> +rl meinte ich
<damon> +r!!! zum henker
<bekks> Dumm nur, dass per default fast alles mindestens 644 hat.
<Thomas_Zahreddin> http://pastebin.com/SGWN6kr6
<kubine> Title: [Bash] thomas@thomas-ThinkPad-SL500:~$ nmcli dev list GENERAL.DEVICE: - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<black> also, wie ich oben erwähnt habe, möchte ich es einfachhalber, das der Kollege nur ein Ordner zuverfügung hat  
<bekks> black: Dann brauchst du ein ssh chroot.
<damon> black: dir ist bewusst, dass er, um programme auszufuehren auch lese und ausfuehr rechte haben muss, zb auf /usr
<black> bekks, und wie mach ich das mit dem chroot ?
<bekks> damon: Er soll ja nichts ausführen. Er soll scp mit einem einzigen Ordner benutzen können.
<black> bekks, danke, wollte ich auch mitsagen :)
<damon> dunnolol
<jokrebel_> ?
<bekks> black: So z.B. http://www.howtoforge.com/restricting-users-to-sftp-plus-setting-up-chrooted-ssh-sftp-debian-squeeze
<kubine> Title: Restricting Users To SFTP Plus Setting Up Chrooted SSH/SFTP (Debian Squeeze) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials (at www.howtoforge.com)
<bekks> damon: Möchtest du uns was bestimmtes sagen?
<damon> ich moechte euch gerne die loesung des problems sagen, kann ich aber leider nicht 22:10 <@bekks> black: So z.B. 
<damon> falscher paste
<bekks> damon: Könntest du das dann bitte ins Offtopic verlagern? :)
<Thomas_Zahreddin> ok, niemand da der ein WLAN Problem lösen kann ?
<japplo> Thomas_Zahreddin: welche intel firmware wurde geladen?
<damon> ich wuerde fuer den fall ein eigenes menu in ssh schreiben und dass als shell fuer den user festlegen
<damon> in sh (bash)*
<Thomas_Zahreddin> japplo: nmcli sagt: GENERAL.FIRMWARE-MISSING:               no
<Thomas_Zahreddin> japplo: wie finde ich das raus?
<black> damon, wie oben erwähnt, ich kenn mich mit ssh kaum aus und weiß leider nicht wie ich ein neues menu in ssh schreiben soll 
<black> << O.o
<bekks> Das ist auch Unsinn.
<bekks> Man kann recht leicht daraus ausbrechen, z.B.
<bekks> black: Alternativ kannst du auch einen chrooted ftp server aufsetzen.
<damon> black: das war ein tippfehler, ich meinte ein .sh script zu schreiben
<bekks> Das bietet keine nennenswerte Sicherheit.
<damon> was das?
<damon> das script?
<damon> schon klar
<black> okay, vereinfacht ausgedrückt: Kollege bekommt ein rsa schlüssel , verbindet sich mit passwd , nimmt sich was er braucht und ggf. schickt er mir was ( auf sein pers. Ordner den ich zuweise) . mehr will doch nicht :)
<bekks> Bau einen chrooted ftp.
<damon> (s)ftp
<black> ja, ich versuch mein glück 
<damon> black: mal aus ner andern perspektive betrachtet, fals dir bekksens idee zu kompliziert ist, wieso nicht zu dropbox oder uploaded.to oder so?
<black> damon, öhmm.. ne, auf fremden servern will ich nichts up/downloaden 
<damon> black: öhmm.. ne, auf fremden servern will ich nichts up/downloaden <- tust du aber gerade (irc server)
<bekks> Und damit wird es jetzt OT. :P
<damon> sry
<Thomas_Zahreddin> ich hab mal linux-firmware-nonfree installiert und den Netzwerkservice gestoppt und wieder gestartet - keine Änderung - zudem wenn die Karte einen Firmware verlangt und keine geladen wurde, müsste ich einerseits eine Fehlermeldung bekommen und nach meinem Dafürhalten, sollte es dann nicht möglich sein, dass die Karte eine ip-Adresse und Dhcp-Informationen bekommt.
<japplo> ich verwende eigentlich kein dhcp, aber es gibt ja auch sowas wie eine lease time
<Thomas_Zahreddin> japplo: ja, klar, was ich damit sagen will: die Karte funktioniert, sie kann mit dem Router kommunizieren, es kommt ein Ip-Adresse, diese wird korrekt zugewiesen, auch eine Leastime    DHCP4.OPTION[8]:                        dhcp_lease_time = 86400
<Thomas_Zahreddin> (das ist die Zeit in Sekunden, und der Lease ist ganz frisch, also sicher noch gültig) - also alles nicht das Problem - nur funktionieren dann über diese Verbindung keine Netzwerkdienste wie z.B. ein Ping; per Kabel geht alles - also ist die ganze Software dafür vorhanden und funtkionsfähig - sonst könnte ich auch nicht dumme fragen stellen hier.
<koegs> Thomas_Zahreddin: ich würde evtl. mal wireshark/tcpdump anschmeissen um zu sehen was auf der schnittstelle passiert...
<bekks> Und die lease time ist IMMER x, egal wie lange man die lease schon hat.
<Thomas_Zahreddin> japplo: achso wg. firmware: es ist keine Meldung im syslog, dass eine geladen würde oder dass eine fehlen würde
<Thomas_Zahreddin> koegs: ok, worauf soll ich achten? einfach tracen was über die Schnittstelle geht?
<koegs> Thomas_Zahreddin: grundsätzlich erstmal ja, also gucken "gehen pakete raus" und "kommen antworten rein"
<Thomas_Zahreddin> koegs: gut, wireshark download läuft noch (frisch installiertes System, noch nicht alle Tools drauf)
<japplo> wenn dhcp geht, müßte auch der Router im arp sein, arp -a
<Thomas_Zahreddin> koegs: da geht einiges hin und her, aber arp cache scheint leer zu bleiben, jedenfalls kommt keine Antwort auf arp -a
<bekks> Welche Mac-Adresse hat dein Adapter?
<japplo> was soll da hin und her gehen wenn arp nicht funktioniert
<japplo> eine tatsächliche Kommunikation findet dann eher nicht statt
<japplo> zum mitsniffen ist es besser tcpdump zu verwenden. Wireshark ist eher ein Betrachter
<jojo4> hallo, ich habe ein kleines skript, welches den audioeingang auf das mikro meiner webcam umstellen soll. leider funktioniert dies nicht. das skript sieht so aus:
<jojo4> #!/bin/bash
<jojo4> su jo -c "echo \"set-default-source alsa_input.usb-046d_0807_83CCA370-02-U0x46d0x807.analog-mono\" | pacmd"
<jojo4> ich erhalte folgende fehlermeldung: Welcome to PulseAudio! Use "help" for usage information.
<jojo4> >>> >>> Sessions still open, not unmounting
<Fuchs> su - 
<Fuchs> damit es das environment uebernimmt, vor allem den Pulsekeks
<Fuchs> sonst musst Du ihm das irgendwie noch mitgeben
<jojo4> Fuchs: wie meinst du? su - jo.......
<jojo4> ?
<Fuchs> genau. - damit er eine login shell macht
<jojo4> Fuchs: ich glaube ich hab dich falsch verstanden.
<jojo4> su -jo -c "echo \"set-default-source alsa_input.usb-046d_0807_83CCA370-02-U0x46d0x807.analog-mono\" | pacmd"
<jojo4> funktioniert nicht: su: Ungültige Option -- j
<Fuchs> su - jo - c "befehl" 
<Fuchs> arg
<Fuchs> su - jo -c "befehl" 
<Fuchs> nu aber
<jojo4> Fuchs: ok, da bekomme ich leider die meldung:
<jojo4> Welcome to PulseAudio! Use "help" for usage information.
<jojo4> >>> >>> Sessions still open, not unmounting
<Fuchs> der Befehl funktioniert ausserhalb eines Skripts? 
<jojo4> wenn ich im terminal pacmd eingebe komme  ich ja in diesen ne extra "konsole"
<bekks> Das ist nicht der BEfehl aus deinem Script.
<bekks> Funktioniert der Befehl aus deinem Script?
<jojo4> dort funktioniert set-default-source alsa_input.usb-046d_0807_83CCA370-02-U0x46d0x807.analog-mono
<Fuchs> bist Du Dir dann sicher, dass Du | willst? 
<Fuchs> welches die Ausgabe von dem Ding (was auch immer das ist) an pacmd weiterleitet, 
<Fuchs> der in dem Fall wohl einfach nichts damit anfangen kann
<bekks> Und vor allem: wiesoo benutzt du zum Testen einen anderen Befehl als in deinem Script?
<jojo4> der befehl set-default-source alsa_input.usb-046d_0807_83CCA370-02-U0x46d0x807.analog-mono
<jojo4> soll in der konsole von "pacmd" ausgeführt werden
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Das ist kein Befehl, das ist eine Eingabe :)
<jojo4> bekks: doch, ich glaube schon. vielleicht gibt mein skript eine andere anweisung, dann aber weil ich was verpeilt habe
<bekks> Und wieso testet Du nicht ENDLICH Den BEfehl aus deinem Script?
<bekks> Was auch immer du denkst, ist an der Stelle egal. Nimm den Befehl aus deinem Script und führe ihn aus.
<jojo4> bekks: mit befehl meinst du in diesem fall den kompetten inhalt des skipts (ohne #!bin/bash natürlich)?
<bekks> Richtig.
<jojo4> da erhalte ich dieselbe fehlermeldung wie wenn ich das skript aufrufe
<jojo4> bekks: sorry hatte dich dann wohl nicht richtig verstanden
<bekks> Dann führe den Befehl als User aus, und lasse die su-Spezifika weg.
<jojo4> was ich jedenfalls will ist, dass mein skript diesen befehl an pacmd schickt, dass dieser über pacmd ausgeführt wird
<bekks> .oO( Was auch immer an "Führe den Befehl aus dem Script aus" nicht richtig zu verstehen ist. )Oo.
<bekks> Dann führe das als User, ohne su..., aus.
<jojo4> bekks: das funktioniert an sich schon. wenn ich das skript dann als solches aufrufe passt alles. ich verweise auf dieses aus einer udev-regel heraus, dann funktioniert es nicht mehr. deshalb su...
<jojo4> weil udev wohl als root ausführt
<bekks> Also liegt der Fehler in deinem su-Konstrukt.
<bekks> udev führt als root aus, wie ich vor Tagen schon sagte.
<jojo4> ja
<jojo4> bekks: du meinst, dass die reine reihenfolge oder syntax falsch ist? wenn ich das skript ohne su ausführe funktioniert es, mit su erhalte ich ">>> Sessions still open, not unmounting"
<bekks> Also ist etwas an deinem su falsch.
<jojo4> heißt das nicht, dass es mit su einfach probleme gibt diesen befehl auszuführen, die form wie es im skript steht aber richtig ist
<bekks> Offensichtlich ist sie nicht richtig.
<bekks> Wenn derselbe Befehl mit und ohne su unterschiedliche Ausgaben hat, MUSS da was falsch sein.
<jojo4> hinter su -c muss doch alles in doulequotes, richtig? die zwei doublequotes im befehl muss ich mit dem fluchtzeichen (\) ungültig machen
<Mike1> jojo4: brauchst du nicht sogar singlequotes?
<jojo4> Mike1: nach su -c ?
<Mike1> ja
<jojo4> Mike1: nein, hab ich gerade versucht
#ubuntu-de 2012-08-23
<Thomas_Zahreddin> Guten Morgen, ich hab mich durch den Wireless trouble-shooting - Guide gearbeitet nachdem keine wlan - Verbindung möglich ist, per Kabel bin ich jetzt online, ich komme bis https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide/Commands#ping 2.11, Punkt 1 - alle vorhergehenden Schritte sind ok, also die Karte bekommt eine IP-Adresse zugewiesen, aber ein Ping geht nicht mehr.
<kubine> Title: WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide/Commands - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Thomas_Zahreddin> Wie komme ich weiter?
<nevchen> tach
<black_> hi nochmal, ich möchte meinem Kollegen einen eigenen ssh zugang ermöglichen, er soll jediglich nur auf eine Ordener zugreifen können ( lesen / schreiben) Die Authentifizierung sollte per rsa laufen. Da ich mit div. Anleitungen aus dem I-Net nicht zurecht komme, bitte ich um eine kleine hilfe
<black_> zugang sollte auf sftp und Konsole laufen <-- vergessen zu erwähnen
<sybrek> hi .. was ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen libreoffice-gtk3 und libreoffice-gnome ? bzw. welches sollte man installieren (12.04 unity) ? 
<dadrc> sybrek, die schließen sich nicht aus.
<dadrc> gtk3 solltest du auf jeden Fall installieren, dann sieht LO nativer aus
<sybrek> okay, danke .. wundert mich, dass es nicht per default dabei ist
<sybrek> wenn unity schon default ist 
<dadrc> -gnome dürfte für Unity nichts bringen
<sybrek> das war aber standartmäßig installiert ;)
<sybrek> aber danke .. werds mla probieren .. vielleicht klappt der launcher dann ja auch richtig mit libreoffice
<Mike1> black_: angeblich in dem du den User in eine chroot-Umgebung einsperrst
<Mike1> black_: und zur Authentifizierung halt Schlüssel rüberkopieren
<black_> es funktioniert ums verrecken nicht hier miene config : http://pastebin.com/6enzvS3F  
<kubine> Title: # Package generated configuration file # See the sshd_config(5) manpage for det - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<black_> was bitte mache ich falsch 
<black_> benutzer ist eingerichtet
<malformed> Salute, ich habe auf verschiedene Arten versucht, googleearth zu installieren, als letztes direkt aus der bin. Bei mir läuft kubuntu 12.04 und ich hatte shcon einige probleme mit multiarch. Jedenfalls, wenn ich googleearth in der konsole starten will, erhalte ich diesen fehler: http://pastebin.com/yxrHwnR3
<kubine> Title: [Bash] /usr/lib/googleearth/googleearth-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libf - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<malformed> Leider weiss ich nicht, was mir das sagen soll und wie ich damit umgehen soll
<malformed> auch google/intenret/usegroups haben mir bisher nicht weitergeholfen, leider
<jokrebel> malformed: Ohje - wieso ne bin? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Google_Earth hat nicht geholfen?
<kubine> Title: Google Earth › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<malformed> Die bin hatte ich verwendet, weil es die letzte möglichkeit war, nachdem die deb alle nicht gingen. Die i386 nörgelt wegen irgendwas und die 64bit macht probleme wegen ia32 :/
<jokrebel> malformed: 12.04?
<malformed> jipp
<malformed> ich hatte beim upgrade von 11.10 auch ein problem mit multiarch, damals
<jokrebel> malformed: Und das was grade genanntem Wiki unterhalb von "Bei Ubuntu 12.04…" steht klappte auch nicht?
<jokrebel> +im
<malformed> Nein, leider nicht. Das downloaden funktioniert, aber das deb dann nicht. Wenn ich dann install -f mache, wird google earth wieder deinstalliert
<malformed> bzw. lbs-core ist gar nicht verfügbar
<malformed> äh - das oben genannte, aber schon installiert
<black_> keiner da ,der mir weiter hilft ? O.o
<jokrebel> malformed: könnte ein Schreibfehler im Wiki sein und eigentlich "lsb-core" heißen, kA.
<jokrebel> black_: Bei?
<malformed> ja, das hatte ich probiert, aber auch die installation des paketes hilft nicht…
<black_> hi nochmal, ich möchte meinem Kollegen einen eigenen ssh zugang ermöglichen, er soll jediglich nur auf eine Ordener zugreifen können ( lesen / schreiben) Die Authentifizierung sollte per rsa laufen. Da ich mit div. Anleitungen aus dem I-Net nicht zurecht komme, bitte ich um eine kleine hilfe
<black_> <black_> zugang sollte auf sftp und Konsole laufen <-- vergessen zu erwähnen
<black_>  es funktioniert ums verrecken nicht hier miene config : http://pastebin.com/6enzvS3F  
<jokrebel> malformed: Und danach weiter im Text, bei "googleearth-package"…?
<kubine> Title: # Package generated configuration file # See the sshd_config(5) manpage for det - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<malformed> da habe ich wieder das problem mit ia32-libs, weil man die ja angeblich nich mehr braucht und ich sie aufgrund von abhängigkeiten auhc nicht installieren kann
<malformed> error in Version string 'unknown+0.7.0-1': version number does not start with a digit
<jokrebel> malformed: Keine Ahnung was da verbogen/verbastelt ist. Kann das auch nicht testen, da ich weder nen Rechner mit 64bit noch einen mit genug Recourcen für Googleearth.
<malformed> Hm, dann warte ich vllt. einfach bis 12.10 und mache eine ganz neue installation…
<black_> ?
<malformed> in der hoffnung, das multiarch dann wieder geht…
<jokrebel> malformed: Multiarch geht. Nur manche Pakettools kommen/kamen halt nicht damit klar. Und wenn man das dann nicht beachtet (hat) hat man sich Probleme ins System gezogen, soweit ich das versanden habe.
<malformed> Oh, okay - dann hätte das ja keinen sinn…
<black_> dummdidumdidumm
<black_> *Highway to HELLLL* singt ......
<jokrebel> !ot > black_
<kubine> black_: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<black_> ja ja
<black_> okay
<karakTaka> black_: fehlermeldung?
<black_> wenn ich bei Orte > Verbindung mit server > ssh und dann alles richtig eingetragen hab kommt ne meldung : Das SSH Programm wurde unerwartet beendet oder sowas ähnliches
<karakTaka> mac das mal im terminal. gui fehlermeldungen sind meh
<black_> karakTaka, also wenn ich mich über as Terminal anmelde geht's ohne Probleme, da ich mich mit dem server direckt verbinden kann, doch nur will den zugang auch für ein kollege einrichten, mit beschrenkung (eigener Ordner den er nicht verlassen kann mit schreib und lese rechte) 
<black_> karakTaka, http://pastebin.com/gtFpzxb4
<kubine> Title: black@black:~$ sftp thomas@gnu.dyndns.org Write failed: Broken pipe Couldn't r - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<karakTaka> was das für ne komische fehlermeldung?
<karakTaka> black_: hier schau mal, das sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus http://www.mynakedgirlfriend.de/sichere-chroot-umgebung-fur-ssh-dateiubertragungen-sftp/
<kubine> Title: Sichere chroot-Umgebung für SSH-Dateiübertragungen (SFTP) | MyNakedGirlfriend.de (at www.mynakedgirlfriend.de)
<jokrebel> black_: …Deine Fehlermeldung bei Google liefert auch was; zB. http://askubuntu.com/questions/49271/how-to-setup-a-sftp-server-with-users-chrooted-in-their-homedirectories
<kubine> Title: How to setup a SFTP server with users chrooted in their homedirectories? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<black_> danke erstmal, muss kurz weg , danke noch jokrebel und karakTaka 
<LupusE> tach
<Ubu> Hallo Ich brauche hilfe zu Screenshots unter Ubuntu
<Ubu> Hallo ?
<Ubu> Ich brauche hilfe
<passt2> nabend
<passt2> kann mir jemand einen guten wlan scanner f ubuntu empfehlen? 
<beowolf> hallo zusammen, ich habe eine frage zu gnome3
<dadrc> Einfach fragen
<beowolf> wo werden die meldungen abgespeichert? /var/log/messages?
<dadrc> Von Programmen aus deiner Session? Meistens in ~/.xsession-errors
<Robert_Zenz> beowolf, welche Meldungen?
<beowolf> hat sich erledigt.
<beowolf> andere frage: wie kann ich bei gnome3 eine verknüpfung auf den desktop legen?
<noggo> hallo, versuche seit einigen tagen meine logitech g11 tastatur incl. der g-tasten zum laufen zu bringen. ich weis das ich die pakete g15daemon, libg15render und g15 macro brauche aber irgendwie habe ich keinen durchblick mehr. habe schon gegoogelt und mehrere seiten gefunden aber g15daemon lässt sich nicht starten.
<dadrc> beowolf, in Gnome 3 ist das erstmal so nicht vorgesehen
<dadrc> Lässt sich aber mit dem Gnome-Tweak-Tool aktivieren
<dadrc> noggo, Fehlermeldungen?
<noggo> dadrc: keine fehlermeldung das ist ja das komische.
<karakTaka> das tool g15daemon ist doch nur für das lcd display zuständig?
<noggo> soweit ich verstanden habe muss das laufen damit auch g15macro funktioniert
<beowolf> bei gnome3 gibt es auf der linken seite eine leiste mit verknüpfungen. wo sind diese abgespeichert? ich möchte eine verknüpfung editieren
<malformed> Was ist das Problem, wenn ich ""Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." bekomme und auch autoremove und autoclean etc nicht helfen?
<ring0> malformed, das problem wird ein paket sein, dass auf hold gesetzt ist
<malformed> und wie finde ich raus, welches das is (und warum)
<ring0> sowas passiert nur, wenn man es manuell auf hold setzt
<malformed> Hm, hab ich aber nicht (nicht wissentlich, jedenfalls)
<noggo> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung/Problembehebung     sudo apt-get -f install     vieleicht hilft das
<kubine> Title: Problembehebung › Paketverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<malformed> nope, hilft es nicht :/
<malformed> blödes googleearth (immer noch)
<ring0> prüfen kannst du das mit "dpkg --get-selections | grep hold"
<ring0> taucht da ein paket auf?
<malformed> hm, da bekomme ich keine ausgabe, lag wohl an libfreeimage und libraw irgendwas…
<malformed> Ah, es liegt an: ia32-libs : Depends: ia32-libs-multiarch
<ben1u> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich z.B. in http://weechat.org/files/ubuntu/precise/0.3.8/i386/ alle enthaltenen .deb mit einem wget Befehl herunterladen kann?
<kubine> Title: Index of /files/ubuntu/precise/0.3.8/i386 (at weechat.org)
<ben1u> Joker wie * gehen nicht
<Hans-Martin> ben1u: muss es ein wget sein? einer pro file tut's doch auch, oder nicht?
<ben1u> kann auch was anderes sein
<Hans-Martin> mit "ein wget" meinte ich "ein einziges wget", hatte mich unklar ausgedrückt. wget ist schon das richtige Tool.
<ben1u> will eine Befehlskette erzeugen und der Gesamtbefehl soll kurz sein
<Hans-Martin> ah, es geht auch mit einem einzigen: benutze "wget -r http://weechat.org/files/ubuntu/precise/0.3.8/i386/", das klappert die Links rekursiv ab
<sysdef> -np nicht vergessen ;p
<Hans-Martin> oh besser nicht - bei mir hat es 147 files runtergeladen...
<Hans-Martin> also -np muss sein :-)
<ben1u> aber es erzeugt dann auch ne ganze Verzeichnisstruktur
<ben1u> will nur die 7 *.deb Dateien herunterladen
<ben1u> muss ich dann awk zur Hilfe nehmen?
<Hans-Martin> mit "-l 1" beschränkst du die Tiefe auf eine Ebene, dann bekommst du nur 5 mal den Index noch mitgeliefert (mit unterschiedlichen Query-Parametern) aber das tut nicht weh
<Hans-Martin> nein awk brauchst du nicht, einfach "wget -r -np -l 1 http://weechat.org/files/ubuntu/precise/0.3.8/i386/" und dann die index.html-Dateien wegwerfen
<sysdef> --include ?
<sysdef> es gibt --exclude und --include. einfach das manual lesen ;)
<ben1u> bin faul ^^
<sysdef> dann nutze windows und nimm nen GUI ;p
<ben1u> nene, aus ethischen Gesichtspunkten kommt mir kein Windoof drauf :>
<sysdef> /* */
<ben1u> bin jetzt fleißig am manpage lesen :)
<OlMightyGreek> hallo leute
<beaver74> hallo
<OlMightyGreek> ich möchte gerne per klick mehrere netzwerpfade auf ein mal mounten - wenn ich mich mit dem VPN im büro verbinde. was muss ich dazu machen? das geh doch sicherlich per script...
<bekks> Schreib ein Script mit mehreren mount-BEfehlen und führ es aus, nachdem Du Dich per VPN verbunden hast.
<OlMightyGreek> wie muss denn so ein script aussehen?
<bekks>  "#!/bin/bash" ohne "" als erste Zeile und dann zeilenweise jeweils ein mount-Kommando.
<jokrebel> OlMightyGreek: Das packst Du dann zB. auf den Desktop, machst es ausführbar und schon geht das tatsächlich per "Klick" <g>
<OlMightyGreek> ok, ich versuchs mal
<Motrak> hey
<Motrak> Gibt es einen einfachen weg oracle sun java zu installieren auf ubuntu , damit das auch ein Anfänger schaffen könnte ?
<k1l> !java > Motrak 
<kubine> Motrak: Informationen zu Java finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java
<k1l> Motrak: dort unter java isntallieren und dann genau lesen. dort ists erklärt wie man an das sun java kommt
<Motrak> Gibt es denn nicht vielleicht eine einfachere Lösung ,wenn ich fragen darf.
<k1l> was ist denn an der lösung nicht einfach? das du lesen musst?
<floogy> Hi, womit könnte es zusammenhängen, dass unter lucid lynx der quanta file upload über ssh/scp mit 'file' nicht mehr funktioniert? Ist das eine zentrale Konfiguration in kde? Leider kann ich mich nicht genau errinern, seit wann es nicht mehr geht. Ich nutze quanta+ noch für ein paar alte Projekte, die ich damit immer noch pflege.
<vitus37> Motrak: welches problem hast du mit OpenJRE?
<bekks> floogy: "file" in kde hat schon immer fish und nicht ssh/scp verwendet.
<floogy> Also, das muss mit dem fish Protokoll zusammenhängen. quanta+ benötigt kde 3.5. Früher ging dasseit einiger, geraumer Zeit nicht mehr.
<floogy> bekks, Ja, warst schneller..
<floogy> bekks weist Du, wo das konfiguriert wird?
<bekks> Nein, ich habs nie verwendet, weil es schon zu kde 3.5 Zeiten veraltet war :)
<LinuxFan> ubuntu 10.04  die desktop icons starten sehr langsam auf nach dem booten oder neustart und das netzwerk auch wo kann das dran liegen habe bum nach geschaut dar ist nichts was stören kann  
#ubuntu-de 2012-08-24
<FUZxxl> Hallöchen!
<FUZxxl> Wie sage ich dem ARM-cross-gcc, der bei Ubuntu mitgeliefert wird, dass er keinen Thumb-Code bauen soll?
<LetoThe2nd> FUZxxl: -marm, oder präziser -march, -mcpu
<FUZxxl> Ja, er baut aber trotzdem immer thumb COde. Ich möchte 32-bit breite Befehle haben.
<LetoThe2nd> wundert mich ehrlich gesagt, habe aber gerade keine zeit es uzu überprüfen...
<obscura> kann man mit ALSA irgendwie anzeigen lassen, welche Programme/Prozesse gerade Sound-Signale ausgeben?
<LetoThe2nd> FUZxxl: kurze frage, wie überprüfst du das instruction set?
<FUZxxl> Ich nutze objdump
<FUZxxl>  arm-linux-gnueabi-objdump um genau zu sein
<LetoThe2nd> -f?
<Guest13396> helf
<Guest13396> sry
<FUZxxl> mit der Option -d
<FUZxxl> Um zu schauen, wie breit die Instruktionsworte sind.
<FUZxxl> Es werden nur Thumb-Instruktionen erzeugt.
<LetoThe2nd> FUZxxl: hm. problem: die arm chains in ubuntu sind eigentlich auf armv7 optimiert
<FUZxxl> Verstehe. Ich wollte eigentlich für den Raspberry Pi compilieren. Der ist glaube ich eher ARMv6
<LetoThe2nd> genau
<LetoThe2nd> ich persönlich bin ja generell kein fan der ubuntu-toolchain...
<FUZxxl> okay
<LetoThe2nd> ... aber dennoch sollte man thunb deaktivieren können, IMHO
<LetoThe2nd> FUZxxl: geh mal in #linaro, und frag da. die pflegen das ding.
<FUZxxl> okay
<FUZxxl> Danke!
<LetoThe2nd> FUZxxl: sagst du mir bitte bescheid, falls dabei was rauskommt?
<schabe> j #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<damon> hi, der apt und der update-manager hat ein paar probleme http://paste.ubuntu.com/1164009/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> damon: das sind keine probleme
<damon> nun, der update-manager bricht immer ab und eine meldung sagt was von einem deamon crash
<k1l> !wf > damon du weisst doch wie der hase läuft
<kubine> damon du weisst doch wie der hase läuft: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<damon> es sagt auch das 6 updates bereit stehen aber apt-get upgrade tut nix, wie im paste zu sehen
<k1l> damon: apt-get upgrade installiert auch keine neuen packages sondern updatet nur. und ein kernel upgrade ist ein neues paket
<damon> ach so
<k1l> damon: siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt-get
<kubine> Title: apt-get › apt › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<damon> also dist-upgrade?
<k1l> klingt logisch, oder? :)
<damon> ne, klingt als waere es update auf 12.10, obwohls das noch nicht gibt
<k1l> damon: loes doch mal den hinweiskasten unter dem befehl auf der eben genannten wiki seite
<k1l> *lies
<damon> macht mir den unterschied nicht klar
<k1l> damon: dann lies nochmal die texte die da stehen und kopier nicht nur die befehle raus. dort ist es alles erklärt
<damon> es tut schon, danke
<karakTaka> dist-upgrade != release upgrade
<karakTaka> um von 12.04 auf (später) 12.10 zu kommen, nutzt man do-release-upgrade
<k1l> karakTaka: jo, steht ja auch extra auf der wiki seite direkt unter der erklärung. die müsste man halt nur lesen und nicht nur die befehle rauskopieren
<karakTaka> =)
<ben1u> Will purgen aber er bringt mir "E: Paket jansson kann nicht gefunden werden" http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410217/
<kubine> Title: apt-get -q › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ben1u> wie kann ich apt-get dazu bringen, dass er mir die Meldung "E: ..." gar nicht anzeigt und stattdessen nur weechat* deinstalliert?
<sdx23> indem du das nichtexistente Paket da gar nicht angibst...
<ben1u> ja klar, aber ich will das es dabei ist, falls es doch jemand installiert hat
<ben1u> hab in der manpage geguckt und war nicht fündig
<ben1u> mir würde es nur reichen, wenn er prüft und wenn was da ist, dann erst purgen. geht das?
<sdx23> Soll das eine Anleitung werden? Dann schreib das doch dazu.
<ben1u> Ich will es in einem einzigen Befehl unterbringen.
<sdx23> Soviel Mitdenken kann man von den Leuten verlangen, wirklich.
<ben1u> das will ich aber vermeiden :>
<ben1u> das soll eine lange Gruppe von Befehlen werden die man dann per Copy&Paste aufeinmal erledigen kann
<ben1u> iwie muss es doch lösbar sein
<sdx23> Dann nimm die da einzeln. Davon ab stinken CopyPasteAnleitungen zum Himmel.
<geser> oder basteln ein Shell-Script, dass die ausführen können
<ben1u> ich habe auch ein exit 1 bei dpkg -i weil 2 Abhängigkeiten nicht installiert sind und dann stoppt es
<ben1u> würde gerne dieses stoppen iwie aussetzen lassen und nen apt-get -f install nachschieben
<geser> was stoppt da?
<ben1u> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410222/
<kubine> Title: Befehlsgruppe soll durchlaufen › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<geser> ben1u: ein "Problem" ist bei dem & vor dem tar, da dort Bash das in 2 Befehle teilt: alles vor dem & und alles nach dem &, weshalb der 2. Teil auch sofort fehlschlägt, da er viel zu früh gestartet wird
<geser> du müsstest das passend klammern () damit es zusammen in Sub-Shells ausgeführt wird
<geser> und wenn du "... && (sudo dpkg -i w*; sudo apt-get -f ...) && ..." machst, dann sollte er auch nicht an dieser Stelle abbrechen
<geser> aber besser wäre es das ganze wirklich in ein Shell-Skript zu packen, dass ist es auch etwas leicher zu lesen und zu verstehen
<ben1u> okay, ich mach nen Shell-Script
<freakout> hallo, was sind denn die systemvoraussetzungen für ubuntu 12.04, hab bisher noch 10.04 auf meinem alten netbook "lenovo ideapad s10-3" 
<freakout> http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Lenovo-IdeaPad-S10-3-Netbook.27629.0.html
<kubine> Title: Review Lenovo IdeaPad S10-3 Netbook - Notebookcheck.net Reviews (at www.notebookcheck.net)
<Fussel> freakout, vieleicht hilft das weiter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alte_Hardware
<kubine> Title: Alte Hardware › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> also 12.04 läuft auf nem netbook mit atom bei mir
<noseeder> Hallo
<noseeder> Ich bekomme aktuell unter Ubuntu 12.04 sensors nict zum laufen. Auch nach "Sensors-detect" und Systemneustart sagt er keine sensoren geufunden.
<noseeder> Was kann man da denn noch machen?
<dadrc> Ging das mit früheren Versionen mal?
<noseeder> das ging bis ich letztens wegen defekt das mainboard tauschen musste
<dadrc> Und bist du sicher, dass das neue Mainboard Sensoren hat, die von sensors unterstützt werden?
<noseeder> nicht ganz. Wie kann ich das raus finden?
<noseeder> das board ist allerdings schon alt (P4 Zeiten)
<ring0> noseeder, hier vielleicht: http://lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices
<kubine> Title: Devices – lm-sensors (at lm-sensors.org)
<ben1u> woran kann es liegen? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410227/
<kubine> Title: weechat › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Hast du libjansson4 installiert?
<ben1u> danke, jetzt geht es.
<ben1u> merkwürdig ist nur, dass ich im Host kein libjansson4 installiert habe und dennoch geht es, nur in der VM war libjansson4 nötig.
<dadrc> Da musst du wohl mal den Autor des Plugins fragen, was er da macht
<ben1u> :)
<damon> wo stellt man bei lubuntu die autostartprogramme ein?
<ring0> damon, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LXDE_Einstellungen#Autostart
<kubine> Title: LXDE Einstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<damon> danke ringu
<ring0> damon, gerne
<FUZxxl> LetoThe2nd: Die Option -marm tut das gewünschte
<FUZxxl> Also, mit -marm werden volle 32 Bit-Befehle erzeugt.
<jokrebel> Hat schon jemand sein 10.04 LTS auf 12.04.1 upgegraded?
<Hardcore> wie heisst denn der standard entpacker für ubuntu?
<Minipluto> Hardcore: file-roller
<apollo13> jokrebel: jupp
<apollo13> (aber nur server)
<leszek> hi
<jokrebel> apollo13: Ging problemlos? Was für DE hattest Du vorher und jetzt?
<apollo13> jokrebel: DE auf nem server?! 
<jokrebel> *facepalm* hab die 2te zeile ohne Hochlicht überlesen.
<apollo13> gut, sonst müsste ich dich nun hauen^^, die server gingen relativ problemlos
 * jokrebel macht grad ein Backup damit er dann vielleicht morgen schon updaten kann.
<josias> Hi, manchmal wacht mein Ubuntu aus dem Standby nicht mehr auf, sondern geht aus und lässt sich nicht mehr starten (keine Reaktion auf das Drücken des Power-Knopfes) erst nach dem ich den PC ein paar Sekunden vom Strom getrennt habe, kann ich den PC wieder starten. in den Logdateien ist nichts auffälliges. Weiß jemand woran das liegt?
<jokrebel> josias: Suspend (to Disk und to RAM) kann schon etwas heikel sein. Musst Du es denn nutzen? (Bei den heutigen Bootzeiten find ich das selbst praktisch überflüssig)
<jokrebel> Ansonsten kannst ja mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pm-utils und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Energiesparmodi_mit_ACPI studieren. Eventuell gibts dort Hinweise oder weiterführende Links.
<kubine> Title: pm-utils › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest94786> hallo zusammen. kann mir jemand sagen wie ich meinen software center wieder aufbekomme? er läd noch aber er öffnet sich nicht mehr. kann ich ihn wieder neuintallieren?
<k1l_> wie lange hast du gewartet bie es fertig geladen hatte?
<Guest94786> 10min
<k1l_> was hast du vorher gemacht, bevor es nicht mehr ging? welches ubuntu nutzt du?
<Guest94786> keine ahnung. ging einfach nicht mehr auf. ich habe 10.10
<k1l_> 10.10?  das ist schon ewig aus dem support raus
<Guest94786> in die paketverwaltung komm ich ja auch noc
<josias> jokrebel: hm ich finde es schon schön, wenn der PC in 2 Sekunden wieder "da" ist. und vorallem: wenn ich vergesse den PC auszuschalten, geht er selbstständig in den ruhezustand.. so gehen ungespeicherte dateien nicht verlohren (wenn es denn funktionieren würde...)
<Guest94786> also muss ich es erst aktualisieren=
<k1l_> Guest94786: mach mal ein "lsb_release -a" ins terminal und kopier den text in einen pastebin bitte:
<k1l_> !nopaste > Guest94786 
<kubine> Guest94786: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Guest94786> o LSB modules are available.
<Guest94786> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Guest94786> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<Guest94786> Release:	10.04
<Guest94786> Codename:	lucid
<Guest94786> sorry is die 10.04
<k1l_> Guest94786: lies bitte nochmal was ich geschrieben habe: nicht direkt hier rein pasten
<k1l_> Guest94786: wenn du das mit dem pastebin kapiert hast bitte mal "sudo apt-get update " und dann "sudo apt-get upgrade" ins terminal und die ausgaben wirklich ins pastebin laden
<jokrebel> josias: Wie gesagt, ich persönlich habe es aufgegeben (schon vor Jahren) sowas zu fixen, da das schon frikelig werden kann/konnte, wenn es nicht OOTB klappt. Entsprechende Links zum lesen habe ich Dir gepostet. Wenn das nicht reicht, google nach Kombinationen aus zB. "Suspend - STD - STR - Ruhezustand - Ubuntu - "dein Rechner" - … "
<josias> jokrebel: ok danke :) ich versuch es mal...
<jokrebel> josias: Gerne (Standby vielleicht auch noch…)
<dreamon> Da gabs doch ein Gui programm, mit dem man unity etwas mod'n kann. Wie hieß das Teil doch gleich noch.. ?
<ben1u> dreamon: MyUnity
<dreamon> ben1u, Danke!
<smt> ich weiß, es grenzt an ne metafrage, aber kenn jemand ne möglichkeit, ein multiseat system einzurichten (2 seat, 3 head) bei dem für die seats verschiedenen window manager eingesetzt werden können ( 2 displays für arbeitsplatz, ein display auf tv (zweite graka)
<beaver74> smt, du könntest mehrere X Server starten .. mehr kann ich da aber kaum zu sagen :)
<smt> beaver, das ich dafür 2 xserver brauch is mir schon klar, nur wie man das anstellt (ohne das bestehende dualhead setup für den arbeitsplatz zu killen) das wäre der interessante part
<bekks> Warum will man zwei Display Manager haben? Warum genau reicht nicht einer? :)
<beaver74> du kannst dem X Server genau sagen auf welchem Display er laufen soll
<noseeder> gibt es einprogramm, das mir die Live Festplatten auslastung anzeigen kann? (wie TOP nur halt für die HDD's) [Ubuntu 12.04 X86]
<beaver74> iotop?
<smt> bekks,  multiseat.... unabhängige session, unabhängige inputs, unabhängige ausgabe, anderer window manager
<bekks> Und WAS hat das mit dem DISPLAY MANAGER zu tun? :)
<smt> ja sorry ich meinte window manager
<bekks> Der kann überall gleich sein, und die User können tun und lassen was sie wollen.
<bekks> Du meintest window manager, und ich frage nach dem display manager :)
<smt> zum beispiel weil gdm  per default nicht multiseat fähig ist...
<bekks> Dann nimm halt nicht gdm.
<bekks> Wo ist das Problem dabei? :)
<smt> ich will aber meinen gnome desktop behalten
<bekks> Was hat der Desktop denn damit zu tun?
<smt> wäre mir neu das gnome auf kdm läuft?
<jokrebel> Gnome muss IIRC nicht zwangsläufig von GDM gestartet werden.
<bekks> Du kannst dich doch auch in kdm oder sonstwas einloggen und damit dein Gnome starten. Dem DESKTOP MANAGER ist es Hupe, welches DESKTOP ENVIRONMENT gestartet werden soll.
<bekks> smt: gnome startet schon seit Jahren problemlos mit kdm.
<smt> ah, das war mir nicht bewusst
<smt> naja, ich glaub ich teste das lieber zuerst mal auf irgend ner alten gurke die noch so rumsteht, bevor ich meine arbeitsmaschine in angriff nehme
<smt> http://brainacle.com/multiseating-with-kde-and-xbmc-like-a-boss.html  hmmm bis auf kde statt gnome genau das was ich will...
<kubine> Title: Multiseating with KDE and XBMC Like a boss (at brainacle.com)
<bekks> Dann stell eine andere Session ein und gut. :)
<smt> nun gut, danke erstmal für den hinweis mit gnome auf kdm, wer dann mal testen gehn.
<smt> man sieht sich
<noseeder> beaver74: danke
<beaver74> gern
<Sven_vB> hi
<Sven_vB> hat jemand ne Idee was ich falsch mache? $ LANG=C mktemp foo-XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX-bar -> "mktemp: too few X's in template `foo-XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX-bar'"
<andi> Nabend
<andi> Ich hab 12.04 und sehe auf youtube alle Gesichter blau. Ist das ein Problem vom Flashplayer?
<andi> Kann mir jemand sagen was ich dagegen tun kann?
<beaver74> 'linux flash blaustich'
<beaver74> andi, ist ein bekanntest Problem, such mal im Netz danach
<k1l_> andi: man kann die hardwarebeschleunigung abstellen, das kann aber andere flash sachen dann kaputt machen
<Sven_vB> gelöst, die XXXX müssen ganz hinten sein.
<andi> EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1 hab ich in das file /etc/adobe/mms.cfg geschrieben, jetzt sieht's normal aus.
<andi> k1l_: Meintest du das?
<k1l_> ja, sowas meinte ich
<beaver74> andi, sorry, ich wusste es auch nicht auswendig :)
<andi> beaver74: Ist ja kein Ding, jetzt tut's erstmal, mal gucken ob ich auf das Problem treffe wo ich dann mal die Hardwarebeschleunigung brauche. Für die Videos tut's noch ohne.
<bond_> hallo
<bond_> ich habe eine recht exotische tv karte: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Bona_TV-PCI die würde ich gerne bei meinem 12.04 64 zum laufen bringen
<kubine> Title: Bona TV-PCI - LinuxTVWiki (at linuxtv.org)
<bond_> leider kenn ich mich mit modprobe nicht aus
<k1l_> !modprobe > bond_ 
<k1l_> !kernelmodule > bond_ 
<kubine> bond_: Informationen zu Kernelmodule finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule
<k1l_> so stimmts :)
<fachher> Guten Abend alle zusammen
<fachher> Meine Freundin hat ein Problem mit ihrem Netbook. Das eingebaute Microphone funktioniert nicht. Habe schon geguckt ob es auf "mute" steht. Ist nicht der Fall. Was kann ich noch alles machen. Ist ein Packard Bell Dot S2. Habe nichts im Internet dazu gefunden
<fachher> Alsamixer zeigt mir an, dass folgende Soundcarde verwendet wird. Gerät: HDA Intel Chip: Realtek ALC272X
<daniel31415> ich hab da so ein pulseaudio-teil
<daniel31415> gibts das bei Dir auch?
<fachher> Hmm kein Plan
<fachher> Wie finde ich das heraus
<fachher> Habe mich mit diesem Thema nie befasst. Ist auch das erstemal das ich davon gehört habe
<daniel31415> is bei im startmenu unter multimedia
<daniel31415> sieht etwas anders aus als klangeinstellungen bei "system"
<fachher> Okay ist nicht da. Kann ich aber nachinstallieren
<daniel31415> jedenfalls hat das fenster dann so nen reiter "konfiguration" - das hat mir damals zu mic-eingabe verholfen
<fachher> Ist es das Program "PulseAudio-Einstellungen"
<daniel31415> ich denke ja
<fachher> Hmm bringt leider nichts
<fachher> Ach du scheiße. Ich glaube das Ding hat gar kein eingebautes Microphon
<daniel31415> looooool
<bekks> chrchrchr
<bekks> "Hat es jemals funktioniert?" :)
<fachher> Nie probiert. Meine Freundin wollte jetzt am Wochenende mit ihren Eltern in den Urlaub. Und da habe ich ihr vorgeschlagen, das wir skypen
<fachher> Sie hat Skype installiert und ....
<fachher> den rest der Geschichte kennt ihr ja
<fachher> Packard Bell ist echt der letzte Scheiß
<bekks> Wieso? Eingebaute Mikrofone sind alles, aber kein Standard.
<fachher> Laut dieser Anzeige, soll es aber eins besitzen
<bekks> Laut welcher Anzeige?
<fachher> http://www.netbookhelden.de/penny-packard-bell-dot-s2-fur-279-euro-im-angebot/
<kubine> Title: Penny: Packard Bell Dot S2 für 279 Euro im Angebot » NetbookHelden.de (at www.netbookhelden.de)
<fachher> Ist genau das welches sie besitzt
<bekks> In der Anzeige steht kein Wort von einem Mikrofon.
<fachher> integriertes Mikrofon
<fachher> befinden sich die üblichen Audioanschlüsse am Netbook sowie 3x USB, VGA-Ausgang und integriertes Mikrofon.
<fachher> bekks, also integrierte Mikrophone sind bei Netbooks quasi Standard
<bekks> Sind sie nicht. Auch nicht, wenn du das gerne hättest :)
<daniel31415> is doch wurst - wir können alle lesen
<daniel31415> darum gehts hier nicht
<Flash63> das teil hat ein eingebautes Micro  - kleines Loch oben im Displayrahmen links neben der Webcam fachher
<fachher> Ahhh
<fachher> Flash63, thx
<fachher> Super also wäre diese Frage geklärt
<fachher> Jetzt nur noch herausfinden wie ich es zum laufen bekomme
<Flash63> steht auch in den Specs http://www.notebookinfo.de/produkte/packard-bell-dot-s2-schwarz/lu-bgl0d-022/00002898/#Technische_Daten fachher
<kubine> Title: Packard Bell dot S2 (schwarz): Tests, Bilder, Technische Daten, Erfahrungsberichte / Notebook / LU.BGL0D.022 (at www.notebookinfo.de)
<fachher> Okay neue erkenntnis. Das Mikrofon funktioniert mit gnome-sound-recorder
<fachher> Hmm hier hat jemand das selbe Problem
<fachher> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1558427
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu netbook remix] Integrated microphone doesn't work only with voip apps - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<fachher> Schade kein Feedback
<fachher> Keiner eine Idee
<Flash63> hast Du schon das Wiki zu skype bemüht? fachher
<fachher> Flash63, ich denke nicht das es an Skype liegt. Es wird mir ja in der Audio Einstellung angezeigt, dass kein Sound reinkommt
<fachher> Der Balken bewegt sich kein Stück
<Flash63> nicht denken, lesen  ;-) fachher
<Flash63> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype#Audio
<kubine> Title: Skype › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fachher> Flash63, hat leider nichts gebracht.
<fachher> Wie gesagt hat nichts mit Skype zu tun. Ich bekomme bei den PulseAudio Einstellung nichts angezeigt
<fachher> Bei meinem Laptop womit ich gerade schreibe, bewegt sich der Balken wenn ich rede
<Flash63> hast Du die aut. Soundeinstellung in skype mal abgeschaltet wie beschrieben? fachher
<Flash63> und auch pavucontrol getestet? fachher
<fachher> Flash63, ja habe ich
<fachher> Flash63, probiere jetzt das mit pavucontrol
<Flash63> könnte an der mono-Geschichte liegen
<fachher> Flash63, Thx
<fachher> Flash63, hat funktioniert
<fachher> Flash63, der Spruch "nicht denken, lesen" war hart aber richtig
<fachher> Witzig, jetzt funktioniert es auch bei dem Tool von Gnome-Audio
<fachher> Der Balken bewegt sich
<fachher> Dahin mit meiner Logik
<Flash63> es konnte nur an einer Einstellung liegen, da 
<Flash63> > ... Das Mikrofon funktioniert mit gnome-sound-recorder
<Motrak> hey how can I remove that the Hud appears when pressing alt, I removed the short cut, but it still appears.
<k1l_> !german > Motrak 
<kubine> Motrak: This is the german Ubuntu support channel. If you can't write in German, please use your languages channel, like #ubuntu-fr or the main channel #ubuntu instead. Thanks a lot!
<fachher> Also der Support hier im Channel ist super
<Motrak> ups xD wie stellt man denn aus, dass das Hud erscheint beim drücken von alt , Die Tastenkürzel hab ich schon deaktiviert
<fachher> Werde mal schlafen gehen. Euch eine gute Nacht. Und vielen Dank an Flash63
<Flash63> np und gn8 fachher
<guntbert> Motrak: keine Hilfe von mir - nur aus Neugier: warum willst das ausschalten?
<Motrak> Stört wenn man das bei einem spiel braucht z.B
<guntbert> Motrak: Ich nehme an, du hast es wie in http://askubuntu.com/questions/122209/how-do-i-modify-or-disable-the-huds-use-of-the-alt-key gemacht?
<kubine> Title: unity - How do I modify or disable the HUDs use of the Alt key? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Motrak> ja
<Motrak> aber HUD erscheint eben immer noch beim drücken von alt
<Motrak> Es gab noch diese lösung mit dem comiz konfigurator, das hat aber auch nichts gebracht.
<Motrak> Wenn das Hud beim alt drücken immer noch  erscheint, wenn man die Tastenkürzel deaktiviert hat, woran könnte das liegen ?
<k1l_> das das nicht deaktiviert wurde. also der shortkex
<_Phil_> wo ist das plugin verzeichnis fuer  pidgin versteckt ?
#ubuntu-de 2012-08-25
<rhagu> hi, ich habe hier einige NICs (alle intel) und lsmod zeigt den e1000e, jetzt habe ich eine /etc/modprobe.conf angelegt und dort "blacklist e1000e" eingefügt, nach einem neustart ist der treiber aber dennoch geladen, wie kann denn das sein?
<rhagu> so alt schon? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/226014
<kubine> Title: Bug #226014 “blacklisted e1000 module still loading” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<bullgard6>  [Kryptografie] In welchem Verzeichnis befinden sich die öffentlichen Schlüssel? Siehe http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_key_fingerprint   
<kubine> Title: Public key fingerprint - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<Dyson> Guten Morgen
<Guest69672> ich suche Starthilfe für Webmin und proftp
<Guest69672> ich habe webmin auf ubuntu 12.04 installiert. Der Hostrechner soll mein NAS sein
<Guest69672> Samba geht schon
<Guest69672> pro ftp habe ich installierz
<Guest69672> also den daemon
<Guest69672> ich tue mich aber noch schwer, benutzer anzulegen
<Guest69672> hat da jemand ahnung und kurz zeit?
<Guest69672> Bitte :-)
<sdx23> Guest69672: Guten Morgen. Du hast also einen Ubuntu-Server und willst da Nutzer anlegen, die dann ftp nutzen dürfen? Woran scheiterst du dabei? (Satzzeichen statt Enter wären übrigens ganz nett.)
<Guest69672> Es gibt ein Module, dass sich "FTP-Account Administration" nennt, das schmiert aber beim Aufrufen ab "Undefined subroutine &ftpaccount::printHeader called at /usr/share/webmin/ftpaccount/list.cgi line 16."
<sdx23> Achso, nur per webmin? Da kann ich nicht helfen. Man kann sowas auch super ohne grafische Oberflächen (die meist ehh nur Löcher erzeugen) administrieren.
<sdx23> Entweder ist das webmin kaputt oder falsch installiert.
<Guest69672> Hallo sdx23. Danke für Deine Antwort. Ich sehe in webmin unter "Server->ProFTPd Server" die Möglichkeit virtuelle oder einen statischen Server anzulegen. Nutzer sollen später über ftp  aus dem LAN und aus dem WAN zugreifen kpnnen. Es werden nicht mehr wie 5-10 sein. Ich weiss nicht, wie man so einen Benutzer anlegt.
<sdx23> Tja, wenn du das unbedingt über das webmin machen möchtest, musst du dasselbe wohl oder übel reparieren.
<Guest69672> die FTP-Account Administration ist nur ein 3rd-Party Module, dass ich nachträglich installiert habe. Welchen ServerTyp nimmt man denn für ein kleines NAS mit wenigen Benutzern? Stand-alone oder Aufruf durch inetd?
<sdx23> Bei wenigen Zugriffen kann man inetd vorziehen, das gibt sich näherungsweise nichts. Insbesondere aber löst das dein Problem nicht. Geh da nochmal die Installationsanweisungen durch, du wirst irgendwas falsch gemacht haben, mit dem 3rd-Party-Modul.
<Guest69672> danke
<daniel31415> kann es sein, daß gängige Dateisysteme bei einer frischen Initialisierung nur die ersten X bytes eines Blockdevice beschreiben?
<sdx23> daniel31415: Wie kommst du darauf?
<daniel31415> sdx23 - es ist eine Frage
<sdx23> daniel31415: Ja, und mich interessiert, wie man auf so eine Frage kommt ;)
<daniel31415> sdx23: wenn das dateisystem klein genug ist, stimmt das im falle von ext2 - die superblöcke die später im blockdevice kommen sind redundant
<bekks> Das stimmt so nicht generell. :)
<dreamon_> Wenn ich mit Libreoffice eine Datei (pdf) downloade, dann würde ich gern sehen das er mit öffnen mit "libreoffice" vorschlägt. Im moment zeigt er mir geany an.(damit kann man nix anfangen). Muß jedesmal händisch libreoffice eingeben.
<dreamon_> Wo kann man das ändern.?
<Mike1> dreamon_: seit wann kann man mit Libreoffice etwas downloaden? Wenn du Firefox meinst schließe ich mich der Frage an
<dreamon_> Mike1, MIst.. Firefox downloade ich und da soll er das PDF mir die Auswahl bringen. Sry. Bin noch etwas übermüdet
<Geruchsfernsehen> dreamon_: Beim Firefox unter "Bearbeiten" -> "Einstellungen" -> "Anwendungen" pdf raussuchen und bei "Aktion" "andere Anwendung" wählen und Libreoffice auswählen.
<Mike1> Geruchsfernsehen: das ist doch extrem aufwändig -.-
<Mike1> kann man nicht für alles xdg-open eintragen?
<Geruchsfernsehen> das stimmt. musst du ja aber nur einmal machen.
<Mike1> wobei die Konfiguration von xdg-open auch schwierig ist
<bekks> Was ist denn an der Auswahl der Applikation in Firefox "aufwändig"?
<Mike1> bekks: man muss sich durch den ganzen /usr/bin Kram durchwurschteln
<Mike1> bis /usr/bin bei mir offen ist dauert es schon mal 30 Sekunden
<Mike1> 2391 Dateien scheinen den Filebrowserdialog zu überfordern
<bekks> Und wie oft macht man das? Richtig, ein einziges Mal.
<Mike1> es nervt trotzdem
<Mike1> weil eigentlich möchte ich doch nur den Befehl eingeben mit dem es ausgeführt werden soll
<bullgard6> Seahorse zeigt für jedes  private/öffentlich Schlüsselpaar auch eine »Schlüsselkennung«/»Key ID«. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys erwähnt das Wort »Key ID« nicht. Wozu dient hier die Schlüsselkennung?
<kubine> Title: SSH/OpenSSH/Keys - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Ja, machst du ja auch. Ein einziges Mal. Anstatt Ewigkeiten damit zu verbringen, xdg-open zu konfigurieren. Ich sehe da wirklich weder Aufwan noch Probleme.
<Mike1> ein simples „evince %U“ statt mich da durchklicken zu müssen
<bekks> bullgard6: Hast du ein konkretes Problem mit seahorse?
<Mike1> bullgard6: ist das nicht der Fingerprint?
<bullgard6> Mike1: Nein. Der Fingerabdruck ist  viel länger: 16 Hex-Ziffern.  Die Schlüsselkennung ist z. B. "3E7D4993".
<bekks> Das hat nichts mit Support zu tun. Mike1, richte das doch bitte bullgard6 aus.
<bullgard6> s/16/32/
<Mike1> bullgard6: mhhh, die Key ID ist doch eine ganz normale Eigenschaft von GPG-Schlüsseln. Worauf willst du überhaupt hinaus?
<bekks> SSH Schlüssel haben nichts mit GPG Schlüsseln zu tun.
<Mike1> ahja, stimmt, das mit SSH hab ich komplett überlesen
<bekks> Und solange wir hier nicht über ein konkretes Ubuntuproblem reden, verlagern wir das bitte in den OT:
<bullgard6> Mike1: Ich möchte gern wissen, wozu die Schlüsselkennung bei SSH-Verbindungen dient.
<dreamon_> Geruchsfernsehen, Ich muß dir ein sakrisches Danke rüberschicken. Wenn mans weiß ist es gar nicht so kompliziert ;)
<Geruchsfernsehen> dreamon_: keine ursache :)
<cookburn> Ich habe ein größeres Problem mit meinem DELL Latitude D820 mein Wlan Brodcom 4311 will nicht gehen mit Ubuntu 12.04 wer kann helfen ?
<k1l_> cookburn: schau dir das hier mal an: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<cookburn> das habe ich schon alles hinter mir ich nutze den Proberteren Treiber von Broadcom der auch in Betrieb ist, ich habe fast drei Seiten Computerausgabe mit allen möglichen Befehlen durch geführt nur kann ich den Fehler nicht finden, ich kann die gesamte Ausgabe hier auch posten nur denke ich das ist nicht so gefragt. Ich habe deshalb die gesamte Technische Ausgabe unter "dell latitude 820 Wlan is not going," im Ubuntu Forums - > 
<k1l_> !nopaste > cookburn 
<kubine> cookburn: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<k1l_> cookburn: hast du auch den bereich: ab kernel 3.X gelesen. der ist nämlich ausschlaggebend
<k1l_> und warum sagst du der treiber läuft zwar aber dann läuft er nicht?
<cookburn> hier ein Teil der Ausgabe: lfred@pfeil:~$ rfkill list all 0: hci0: Bluetooth Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: no 1: dell-wifi: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: no 2: dell-bluetooth: Bluetooth Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: no
<cookburn> es scheint alles zu gehen nur Wlans werden nicht sichtbar und es lassen sich auch keine Verbindungen herstellen 
<cookburn> bei ipconfig wird die wlan karte nicht sichtbar !
<k1l_> cookburn: mach mal nen "sudo iwlist scan"
<k1l_> und die ausgabe samt befehl bitte in einen nopaste (wie eben vom bot beschrieebn)
<cookburn> hier direkt vom Rechner bitte erklärt mir das mit eurem nopast: alfred@pfeil:~$ sudo iwlist scan [sudo] password for alfred:  lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.  eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<k1l_> !nopaste > cookburn 
<kubine> cookburn: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<cookburn> ok beim nächsten post setzte ich mal alles rein und versuche das 
<cookburn> [paste:410237:Wlan geht nicht Ubuntu 12.04  die Ausgabe des pastservices
<k1l_> cookburn: wir brauchen die url
<k1l_> das ist doch wie nen bild hochladen
<cookburn> Das ist die Ausgabe dieses Services wie soll ich weiter vorgehen ? Dein Eintrag wurde erfolgreich gespeichert. Du kannst ihn mit dem folgenden Code in deinen Beitrag einbinden: [paste:410237:Wlan geht nicht Ubuntu 12.04 ]
<k1l_> cookburn: kopier oben die url (internet adresse) und pack die hier rein
<cookburn> ubuntuusers.de › Ablage › Wlan geht nicht Ubuntu 12.04 
<k1l_> ok ich gebs auf
<cookburn> meinst du das da : http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410237/
<kubine> Title: Wlan geht nicht Ubuntu 12.04 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<cookburn> Ok ich verstehe du wolltest den eigentlichen Link dazu, 
<cookburn> nur nicht so schnell Mr. kll ein alter Mann ist kein D-Zug ich komme noch aus der 64ziger Generation, 
<k1l_> cookburn: an deinem paste mit dem befehl: lsmod     sieht man ganz eindeutig, dass du meinen hinweis oben nicht abgearbeitet hast
<cookburn> welchen hinweil meinst du
<k1l_> bei dir ist noch das falsche kernelmodul geladen. wenn du meinen hinweis zu der wiki seite und dem hinweis auf den 3.0.X kernel gefolgt wärst, würdest du das problem nicht haben
<cookburn> ich habe das schon gelesen und habe das alte Kernelmodul mir längst besorgt nur zum laufen bekomme ich es nicht !
<k1l_> cookburn: nur weil du schon viel eingegeben hast, heisst das nicht, dass die ganzen behfehle richtig und zielführend waren.
<cookburn> Das habe ich mit Apt installiert nur wurde es nicht ersetzt
<k1l_> cookburn: mach einfach das nochmal, was da steht unter dem punkt: kernel 3.0.
<k1l_> x
<k1l_> wenn du das gemacht hast, die ganze ausgabe nochmal in einen nopaste packen.
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx  das war die genannte seite
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> cookburn: hats geklappt?
<lady_> Hallo bin neu hier. Benutze Kubuntu 12.04 und habe Probleme mit dem Flash Plugin! kann jemand helfen bitte??
<lady_> Hallo jemand da?
<k1l_> !wf > lady_ 
<kubine> lady_: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<lady_> Ich benutze Kubuntu 12.04 und habe über die Muon Programmverwaltung, die Flash Erweiterung für Mozilla Firefox installiert. Leider wird bei Youtube.de etc. angezeigt das ich das Flashplugin installieren soll.
<k1l_> lady_: siehe hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<kubine> Title: Adobe Flash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<cookburn> hallo kll, jetzt habe ich das gesamte Ndiswrapper installiert, nehme mal an da wird ein Neustart notwendig jetzt verabschiede mich kurz komme jedoch dann zurück nach dem Neustart, eines sei jedoch noch gesagt komplizierter gehts nimmer ?
<k1l_> cookburn: warum denn ndiswrapper?
<cookburn> nun das wird so auf den von Dir empfohlen seiten dar gelegt
<k1l_> cookburn: nein, definitiv nicht
<cookburn> also ich habe diese seiten gelesen jetzt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> cookburn: ich habe dir schon 3mal gesagt, du sollst die schritt unter dem abschnitt:: kernel 3.0.X machen
<k1l_> cookburn: wenn du das nicht willst dann ist das nicht meine sache
<cookburn> du meinst also das da Kernel 3.0.X
<cookburn> beginnt mit folgendem Befehl richtig ? sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source 
<k1l_> cookburn: ich muss echt an deinen lesefähigkeiten zweifeln. im titel ist auch nicht erwähnt, dass du ndiswrapper installieren sollst, sondern dort steht, das es FRÜHER nur mit ndiswrapper geht
<cookburn> gut dann ändere ich das
<k1l_> cookburn: arbeite das kapitel ab, wie ich dir ganz zu anfang schon gesagt habe.
<k1l_> cookburn: wenn du fragen hast, oder etwas nicht verstehst, dann frag. aber beim ersten satz anzuhalten und was ganz anderes zu installieren ist einfach nicht zielführend
<cookburn> ok ok mach ich ich habe jetzt die ersten beiden Befehle dort abgearbeitet, wie soll es nun weiter gehen denn beim zweiten Befehl sagte er mir:  b43-fwcutter ist schon die neueste Version. firmware-b43-installer ist schon die neueste Version. 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<bekks> Klingt doch gut, oder?
<k1l_> cookburn: pack die ganze ausgabe von den beiden befehlen nochmal in einen pastebin bitte
<cookburn> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410242/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<cookburn> kll hier der link: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410242/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Sieht doch alles gut aus.
<k1l_> cookburn: ok. das scheint geklappt zu haben. jetzt mal bitte die ausgabe von "lsmod" wieder in einen pastebin
<cookburn> kll hier der link: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410247/
<kubine> Title: Wlan geht nicht Ubuntu 12.04 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> ndiswrapper ist noch installiert und geladen.
<cookburn> und wie kriege ich den jetzt raus ?
<bekks> Deinstallieren wäre ein Anfang.
<cookburn> hier ein neues lsmod mit deinstalliertem ndiswrapper lt Softwarecenter: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410252/
<kubine> Title: Wlan geht nicht Ubuntu 12.04 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> cookburn: gib mal ins terminal ein: "sudo apt-get purge ndiswrapper"
<bekks> Zeile 3 lesen. :)
<k1l_> cookburn: denk auch dran den befehl "lsmod" neu einzugeben und den text dann zu kopieren. irgendwie ist in deinem letzten paste auch noch das alte kernel meodul geladen, was du eben eigentlich deinstalliert haben solltest
<cookburn> kll hier der link für die Ausgabe des Befehls sudo apt-get purge ndiswrapper: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410257/
<kubine> Title: Wlan geht nicht Ubuntu 12.04 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> cookburn: gib mal ins terminal ein: "sudo apt-get purge ndiswrapper*"
<cookburn> kll hier die Ausgabe des neuen Befehls: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410262/
<kubine> Title: Wlan geht nicht Ubuntu 12.04 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> cookburn: ok. jetzt nochmal "lsmod" bitte
<cookburn> kll hier die Ausgabe: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410267/
<kubine> Title: Wlan geht nicht Ubuntu 12.04 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> cookburn: sicher, dass das der gleiche rechner ist, auf dem du gerade ndiswrapper deinstalliert hast, und dass du den text nochmal neu markiert und kopiert hast?
<k1l_> cookburn: da sind nämlich immernoch ndiswrapper und wl geladen. das kann nicht sein
<bekks> sudo apt-get install pastebinit; lsmod | pastebinit
<cookburn> ich habe alles so gemacht an dem gleichen Notebook vor dem ich jetzt sitze mit dem ich mit Dir spreche
<k1l_> cookburn: gib mal die zeile vom bekks ein, und poste die url, die dann rauskommt am ende
<cookburn> habe den code von bekks eingegeben hier die Ausgabe: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410272/
<kubine> Title: Wlan geht nicht Ubuntu 12.04 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<cookburn> soviel noch da brat mir einer einen Storch, ich sitze mit dem Problem schon seit Tagen da bevor ich mich an die Kummunitie gewendet habe, aber zwischendurch erst mal ein dankeschön das Ihr mir weiter helft.
<bekks> cookburn: Das kann nicht sein.
<bekks> Aus einem einfachen Grund: ein einem paste von pastebinit steht NIEMALS ein Titel.
<bekks> Also mach bitte nun endlich, was wir die ganze Zeit vorschlagen, ansonsten können wir Dir nicht helfen.
<TheInfinity> bekks: er kopiert ja auch die ausgabe rein, nicht den pastebinit link
<bekks> Transferleistung... -.-
<TheInfinity> bekks: kaffee? ;)
<bekks> Ja, gerne. :)
<k1l_> cookburn: "sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper"
<k1l_> cookburn: dann das hier: "lsmod | pastebinit"  
<cookburn> soll ich jetzt den ausgegebenen link einfügen ?
<k1l_> ja
<k1l_> das vereinfacht das für dich
<cookburn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1166298/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> cookburn: ok, mach mal nen reboot.
<cookburn> ok ich melde mich später wieder soll ich das normale lan weg machen und gleich testen ?
<k1l_> ja kannst du mal probieren
<cookburn> gut dann bis später
<cookburn> und vielen, vielen dank übrigens vorab schon mal.
<cookburn> hallo kll und kollegen sehr, sehr vielen dank bin jetzt mit dem wlan dran sehr gute arbeit von euch beiden absolut. Ich bin bei Linus seit der SuSE 6.4 und noch nicht ganz so firm mit ubuntu habe gewechselt weil mir die Politik nicht mehr so gefiel obwohl die suse distrie auch etwas hat.
<k1l_> cookburn: ja kein ding. als tipp für die zukunft: versuche die wiki seiten erstmal ganz zu lesen und zu verstehen. nicht bei dem ersten befehl anhalten und losfummeln :)
<cookburn> das sagst du so einfach ich habe zwar den ganzen Tag mit Windoof und gottlob mit linux zu tun da wurde ich jedoch von oben auf die SuSE distrie 11.4 denke ich soweit ich jetzt im Kopf habe fest gelegt. Nun und jetzt im Urlaub eine Woche habe ich noch macht man halt die Dinge wozu man sonst wenig oder gar keine Zeit hatte. Kommen tue ich aus der Hardwareentwicklung wir machten als Funkamateure damals sehr viel mit dem 64ziger mein
<cookburn> legendäre Maschine.
<k1l_> ja dann mal viel erfolg mit ubuntu
<cookburn> Und ist steht mein Hardwarelabor erst mal wieder bin auch obendrein noch im Umzug, dann denke ich das ich mich noch sehr viel mehr Linux widmen werde auch Softwaretechnisch.
<cookburn> Jedenfalls nochmal vielen, vielen dank für eure Hilfe ich bin bald wieder auf Kurzwelle online 20 Meter und 40 Meter Bank denke ich mal ist noch viel Arbeit das ganze.
<cookburn> So jetzt verabschiede ich mich von euch wenn Ihr mal was braucht von mir hier meine normale Mail Adresse: alfred.pompl@online.de
<bekks> Emailadressen im IRC zu verteilen ist eine ausgesprochen schlechte Idee.
<ppq> zu spät.
<cookburn> nun mag ja sein bekks hoffentlich siehst du mir das mal noch einmal nach. Grüße
<cookburn> Ich kann dir auch mein Funkrufzeichen hinterlassen dann kannst du alles rausfinden nur ich weiß nicht wie verbreitet das heute noch ist ?
<Loetmichel> cookburn: bekks meint, daß hier durchaus robots mitlesen die dich dann zuspammen könnten
<cookburn> nun da hat er sicherlich recht ich nutze eh schon jede Menge Filter gegen diesen Spam Unsinn mir wäre hier eine gesetzliche Lösung am liebsten das, das nicht mehr geht, denn ganz egal hat die Mail Adresse mal ein gewisses Alter wird gespammt vor allem wenn man im Internet auch mal was ein kauft. Hier noch mein Rufzeichen:DL4AD
<cookburn> Chiao euch.
<malformed> Hoi,
<malformed> ich habe aus Versehen eine anleitung befolgt und manuell dpkg gedowngradet, nun lässt es sich nicht mehr upgraden: dpkg: configuration error: /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch:1: unknown option 'foreign-architecture'
<malformed> jemand eine Idee?
<malformed> bzw.: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<malformed> beim dist-upgrade mit apt-get
<malformed> --reinstall funktioniert auch nciht
<jokrebel> malformed: Wie kann an eine Anleitung "aus Versehen" befolgen?
<Fuchs> malformed: Du koenntest, sehr unschoen, Dir die benoetigen Binaries und Bibliotheken manuell holen und dann aber noch mal sauberes --reinstall machen
<jokrebel> !nopaste > malformed "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" bitte.
<kubine> malformed sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade bitte.: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Fuchs> malformed: packages.ubuntu.com liefert die Dateien in einem Paket, und weil .deb auch nur ein Archiv ist, kann man das problemlos entpacken 
<malformed> Ich habe die deb von dpkg schon versucht, manuell zu installieren, aber da kam der obige Fehler. Den nopaste mache ich gleich, moment
<Fuchs> malformed: ja, deswegen sagte ich entpacken, ersetzen, sauberes reinstall damit 
<Fuchs> dann bitte zukuenftig Finger weg von kritischen Bibliotheken und Programmen, im duemmsten Fall kannst Du Dir das System mit so was so weit zerschiessen, dass Du eine LiveCD nehmen darfst
<TheInfinity> *kicher* in den stadtgrenzen-links von OSM sind bei einem format durchgängig localhost:8111/foo/bla links drin :D
 * Fuchs schiebt TheInfinity nach drueben :p
<malformed> http://pastebin.com/fA0dN1A3
<kubine> Title: [Bash] [malformed@neuropa:~]$ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<TheInfinity> Fuchs: ah verdammt. sorry. :)
<malformed> sorry Fuchs, ich hatte deinen beitrag überlesen
<Fuchs> malformed: kein Problem
<Fuchs> malformed: wenn es eine schoenere Loesung gibt als meine: nimm die. Aber aktuell sehe ich gerade noch keine
<malformed> Also, ich entpacke das dpkg_1.16.1.2ubuntu7_amd64.deb und kopiere die enthaltenen dateien dahon, woe sie im moemnt liegen?
<Fuchs> genau. Bevorzugt keine Konfigurationsdateien, und mach vorher unbedingt ein Backup aller aktueller Dateien
<Fuchs> dann machst Du das, dann installierst Du Dir damit mit --reinstall dpkg neu, damit alles wieder sauber ueberschrieben wird 
<malformed> okay, das versuche ich mal…
<malformed> also, aus der deb kam eine data.tar.gz, aber da ist eine ganze menge drin?
<malformed> Yes! Danke, Fuchs, das hat (scheinbar) funktioniert :)
<Fuchs> malformed: wunderbar, gerngeschehen :) 
<malformed> Ich merke mir mal, das ich keine force downgrades mehr mache ^^
<Fuchs> und halt Finger weg von wirklich systemkritischen Dingen wie der Paketverwaltung
<Fuchs> reparierbar ist so ziemlich alles, aber irgendwann wird der Aufwand unmenschlich 
<jokrebel> Gibt es eigentlich ne Möglichkeit, herauszufinden wie lange ein System schon in Betrieb ist? (Nein - ich meine _nicht_ die Uptime, sondern würde gerne herausfinden mit welcher Ubuntuversion ein schon ewig oft upgegradetes System ursprünglich erstmals aufgesetzt wurde)
<dAnjou> jokrebel: mit find älteste datei suchen?
<dAnjou> ncih sehr zuverlässig
<k1l_> jo. sowas wars
<k1l_> es gab da eine datei die beim installieren angelegt wird. aber welche müsste ich sonst auch erst googlen
<dAnjou> ein find / -ls durch ein cut und sort schleifen sollte gehen
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Ah. Wär ne Variante. Dacht eher an "da gibts ne Datei in der die 'first Distri' vermerkt ist". 
<jokrebel> Öhm? durchschleifen? Hast das aus dem Stegreif fertig oder muss ich mich da jetzt erst in find cut und sort einlesen?
<dAnjou> sorry, ausm stehgreif hab ich das auch nich, aber http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/browse hat bestimmt was
<kubine> Title: All commands | commandlinefu.com (at www.commandlinefu.com)
<dAnjou> jokrebel: 
<jokrebel> hm. Überleg grad ob das überhaupt _so_ klappen kann, da auf dem System schon auch höchstwarscheinlich Kopien von Dateien des Vorgängerrechners liegen… Mir wär da wesentlich mehr geholfen, wenn ich tatsächlich was finden könnte, das mir sagt: "first Ubuntu was hardy".
<k1l_> jokrebel: sowas gibts ni ht
<k1l_> nicht
<jokrebel> Sicher? Wär sehr schade, weil mich inzwischen schon langsam interessieren würde, seit wann ich die Installation meines Produktivrechners immer nur per Upgrade mitziehe.
<jokrebel> Die Installation ist schon einige Jährchen alt und hat schon mehrere Rechner und auch Festplatten hinter sich.
<k1l_> jokrebel: das geht nur über das alter der dateien.
<k1l_> es gab auch irgendwo mal nen blogeintrag oder nen forums eintrag zu dem thema. aber den musst du selber ergooglen. muss gleich weg
<jokrebel> k1l_: k - thanks und schönen tag noch
* jokrebel changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | 12.04.1 ist da: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
* jokrebel changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | 12.04.1 ist da: http://www.ubuntu.com/download was
* jokrebel changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | 12.04.1 ist da: http://www.ubuntu.com/download d.h. LTS-Upgrade nun auch möglich!
 * jokrebel hat grad seine Produktiv-Maschine von 10.04 LTS auf 12.04 LTS hochgezogen. Erster Eindruck: scheint das meiste noch brauch- und benutzbar. Bin postiv überrascht!
<Immanuel_Kant> Hallo, ich habe eine Frage. Ich nutze Ubuntu 12.04 64bit auf einer 60GB SSD, verschlüsselt mit enryptfs(?) bei Installation. Nun ist meine Festplatte voll obwohl ich kaum Daten oder Programme habe (in Summe vllt 10 GB). Der Ordner .encryptfs unter home hat aber 40GB komische Ordner. 
<Immanuel_Kant> ist das notwendig?
<jokrebel> Immanuel_Kant: Wär mir neu dass allein das verschlüsseln zusätzliche 30GB braucht. Da ich aber nicht paranoid/wichtig genug bin, um Verschlüsselung zu nutzten, kann ich da nicht mehr dazu liefern.
<jokrebel> Immanuel_Kant: Mir langt es, wenn ich ne wirklich gemeine Datei separat verschlüssele.
<Immanuel_Kant> ich bin weder paranoid noch nehme ich mich wichtig, dennoch müllt es mir das system kräftig voll
<jokrebel> *geheime
<Immanuel_Kant> nun bin ich gleich bei 0 mb freier platte^^
<Immanuel_Kant> ich starte einfach mal neu
<jokrebel> Immanuel_Kant: Und sorry - nicht bös gemeint; versteh nur nicht warum so viele ein _vollverschlüsseltes_ System wollen/brauchen.
<japplo> jokrebel: und ich verstehe nicht wie leute auf sowas verzichten können
<japplo> Immanuel_Kant: ich kenne mich mit enryptfs nicht besonders gut aus
<japplo> es ist um etliches langsamer als luks
<japplo> aber so ein großer overhead kann nicht sein, du musst dich vertan haben
<Immanuel_Kant> ok, nun startet ubuntu garnicht mehr... bin mit destop cd on
<Immanuel_Kant> der .ecryptfs ordner ist nun bei 56gb, also genau am limit
<jokrebel> Immanuel_Kant: Und sorry - nicht bös gemeint; versteh nur nicht warum so viele ein _vollverschlüsseltes_ System wollen/brauchen.
<Immanuel_Kant> naja braucht der mensch alles was er hat?^^
<Immanuel_Kant> löst mein problem nur gerade nicht, frage mich einfach warum ubuntu aus dem nichts die platte total vollmüllt
<Immanuel_Kant> und nun nichts mehr geht
<Immanuel_Kant> wür ich unter windows würd ich sagen: klar, nen virus
<bekks> Dann schau in den entschlüsselten Ordner rein, um zu sehen, was du dort alles gespeichert hast.
<Immanuel_Kant> ist nun nicht mehr möglich ohne systemstart
<Immanuel_Kant> meine daten liegen eh alle extern, das system müsste die daten, die auf der ubuntu platte sind schon 10 fach kopieren um die platte voll zu machen
<bekks> Schau einfach nach.
<Immanuel_Kant> was wo nachschauen?
<bekks> 0825 201030 <+bekks> Dann schau in den entschlüsselten Ordner rein, um zu sehen, was du dort alles  gespeichert hast.
<Immanuel_Kant> welcher entschlüsselte Ordner?
<bekks> 0825 200711 < Immanuel_Kant> der .ecryptfs ordner ist nun bei 56gb, also genau am limit
<Immanuel_Kant> ja, kann ich nicht mehr drauf zugreifen
<Immanuel_Kant> aber da warn nur ordner und datein drin die alle mit dem namen ENCRYPTFS begannen
<Immanuel_Kant> der rest der namen war willkürlicher zahlenmüll
<bekks> Hast Du sie entschlüsselt...?
<bekks> Ansonsten liegt da nur "Müll" :)
<Immanuel_Kant> naja das entschlüsseln sollt ja beim einloggen geschehen
<Immanuel_Kant> aber soweit komme ich mittlerweile nicht mehr
<japplo> Immanuel_Kant: du kannst doch auch von einem Live System den Odner entschlüsseln oder nicht?
<Immanuel_Kant> ich weiß jedenfalls nicht wie
<bekks> !ecryptfs
<kubine> bekks: Informationen zu ecryptfs finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs
<bekks> So zum Beispiel.
<japplo> wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kann es bei ecryptfs vorkommen, dass bei vielen kleinen Dateien der Overhead extrem wächst
<bekks> Deswegen ja der Hinweis, reinzugucken :)
<japplo> ich verstehe eigentlich nicht warum ubuntu immer noch ecryptfs per default verwendet
<Immanuel_Kant> in dem artikel finde ich nichts, was mir einen schnellen weg zur entschlüsslung weist
<Immanuel_Kant> welcher punkt da ist gemeint?
<bekks> "Sperren/Entsperren der Daten".
<Immanuel_Kant> Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<Immanuel_Kant> mal angenommen ich komme ins verzeichnis und es ist eben jener müll drin wie oben beschrieben, was dann? versuchen es zu löschen?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Entschlüsseln.
<Immanuel_Kant> mal angenommen ich komme ins verzeichnis (durch entschlüsseln) und es ist eben jener müll drin wie oben beschrieben, was dann? versuchen es zu löschen?
<bekks> Du hast noch nicht entschlüsselt, oder?
<Immanuel_Kant> nein es geht nicht
<Immanuel_Kant> jedenfalls nicht mit dem befehl aus dem wiki
<bekks> Dann ist es jetzt Zeit, das Backup zu suchen :)
<Immanuel_Kant> nö ist alles in der cloud
<Immanuel_Kant> ich installiers nun neu. unverschlüsselt
<bekks> LOL
<Immanuel_Kant> so ein mist hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt
<bekks> Wieso dann Verschlüsselung, wenn man den Kram in der Cloud speichert? :D
<Immanuel_Kant> ja war mir klar, dass das nun kommt :D
<bekks> Ok, ist OT - aber auf jeden Fall habe ich jetzt den Abend über was zu Lachen. :)
<Immanuel_Kant> das in der cloud ist nichts geheimes
<Immanuel_Kant> der rest ist auf der externen
<bekks> Und das was Du verschlüsselt hast, hast Du nicht in der Cloud.
<bekks> Wie auch immer, du kannst den Rechner neu aufsetzen.
<Immanuel_Kant> ja, danke
<Immanuel_Kant> dauert bei ubuntu zum glück nur ne halbe stunde
<Dracos-Carazza> auch am Do. vorbei kommen, dann hättest du keine ganze woche das problem ;)
<Dracos-Carazza> huch
<Dracos-Carazza> wrong window :)
<lothar> hallo 
<lothar> hab mal ne frage warum kann ich im facbook keine spiele mehr spielen ... danke
<lothar> und auch keine kl filmchen mehr betrachten
<bekks> "kl"?
<lothar> kleine soory
<lothar> sorry
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast du genau?
<lothar> ubuntu one 
<bekks> Das ist keine Ubuntuversion.
<bekks> Was ist die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a"?
<bekks> !paste > lothar 
<kubine> lothar: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<jokrebel> lothar: Was haben Facebookspiele? im Browser? mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<k1l> das wird flash-schmuh sein
<lothar> sorry das kann ich leider nicht beantworten  jokrebel 
<bekks> Ein Mint-User.
<jokrebel> bekks: Wo?
<bekks> Schon wieder weg. :)
#ubuntu-de 2012-08-26
<neko> guten morgen
<neko> welche möglichkeiten gibt es bei einer neuinstallation den user zu importieren?
<dreamon__> Angenommen ich möchte das ein Terminal aufgeht, welches sich per ssh automatisch mit meinem Server lokal verbindet und einloggt. Was wäre da Empfehlenswert? Ein Script? oder gibts was schlaueres?
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Wann soll das terminal denn "aufgehn"?
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Automatisch? Oder per Klick auf Symbol? Beim hochfahrn immer?
<dreamon__> jokrebel, Nunja. Wenn ich das programm starten will, hätte ich das irgendwie gerne gerne gut sichtbar. also nicht im normalen Terminallook. Da suche ich jedesmal welches Terminalfenster nun die Verbindung war.
<dreamon__> Die Art des Startens ist mir dabei relativ egal. Hauptsache ich bin direkt eingeloggt und das Fenster hat vielleicht eine andere Farbe das mans besser unterscheiden könnte
<dreamon__> Wie machst du das. Habe manchmal 5 Terminalfenster offen und muß rumklicken bis ich das richtige finde ;)
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Das terminalfenster kann Farben, Befehle, automatisches einlogen, mehrere Tabs... Finde das reicht völlig
<dreamon__> jokrebel, Wo kann ich mich da belesen?
<dreamon__> Das mit den Reitern/Tabs ist nicht so mein Ding. Tiling wäre da mehr mein Ding.
<bekks> Man kann Terminalfenster auch verkleinern und nebeneinander anordnen. Wie alle anderen Fenster auch.
<dreamon__> bekks, Ist mir bekannt. Aber erfordert jedesmal einen gewissen Aufwand das wieder so zu arrangieren wie beim letzten mal. Das würde ich gern etwas automatisieren. 
<Mike1> dreamon__: du kannst doch die Fenster in bestimmter Größe an bestimmter Position starten lassen
<dreamon__> Mike1, Du meinst mit -> gnome-terminal --geometry 69x22+0+0 --> Ja das ist schon mal die richtige Richtung.
<Mike1> dreamon__: genau
<dreamon__> Ich hatte irgendwann mal ein Terminal programm das konnte man mit STRG-H oder STRG-V aufteilen in neue Terminals. Damit würden dann auch auf einen klick alle Terminals in einem Fenster in den Hintergrund oder so geschickt werden können.
<dreamon__> Jetzt ist mir wieder eingefallen. Terminator hieß es.  Danke manchmal hilft darüber zu "sprechen" das der Kopf wieder was ans Tageslicht bringt. Merci euch
<dreamon__> jokrebel, Mit terminator hats nun perfekt funktioniert. Man kann mit Profile seine wünsche nach anpassen. Dann ein Layout anlegen und es entsprechtend mit -p und -l starten. Schon ist alles wunschgemäß dargestellt. 
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Jeder wie er will, mir reicht auch was das Gnome-Terminal kann.
<bazZ> moin
<dreamon__> jokrebel, Tabs verdecken ja das ganze Fenster, daher ist das für mich nicht so praktisch. Egal. Funkt.
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Man auch _nicht_ Tabs sondern neues (zusätzliches) Fenstern wählen, aber hast Recht; egal, Du bist glücklich.
<Guest31037> morgen zusammen, ich wollte gerade die aktualisierung von 10.04 auf 12.04 über die aktualisierungsverwaltung durchführen, jedoch kam die meldung, daß kein spiegelserver vorhanden sei, dann habe ich die aktualisierungsverwaltung erneut gestartet und musste feststellen,
<Guest31037> daß in den einstellungen alle häkchen entfernt waren, also habe ich sie wieder angeklickt, nun kommt folgende fehlermeldung http://www.abload.de/img/bildschirmfotoypuh8.png und http://www.abload.de/img/bildschirmfoto-1rmqbb.png  wie kann das problem gelöst werden?
<sdx23> Guest31037: zu viele Quellen. Und: "Fremdquellen könne [werden!] Ihr System gefährden." Deswegen gleich mal die PPAs da raus.
<Guest31037> sdx23: du meinst aus der sources.list?
<sdx23> Entweder das, oder mittels dieses GUI-Tools.
<Guest31037> sdx23: die aktualisierungsverwaltung stürzt ab wenn ich im zweiten screenshot "OK" bestätige, aber ich versuchs mal erstmal über synaptic
<Guest31037> sdx23: bzw. "Schließen", sorry
<Guest31037> sdx23: samesame bei synaptic, wird auch geschlossen
<sdx23> Guest31037: dann nimm die sources.list bzw. womöglich auch ppa-purge.
<Guest31037> sdx23: ist ja usable, wenn ich in nautilus bei /etc/apt/ die sources.list doppelklick, öffnet sich ein gui-fenster, wusste ich gar nicht
<Guest31037> sdx23: huch, hab ja noch hardy-sachen drinn
<Guest31037> sdx23: so, die neuen paketquellen werden eingerichtet, vielen dank, bin wieder raus erstmal
<jokrebel> irgendwie schein ich zu doof für NVidia-Karten zu sein. Warum sagt der denn immer nur "unconfigured" obwohl ich doch eingestellt und abgespeichert habe.
<japplo> Nvidia ist halt nur was für Experten
<bekks> Unsinn.
<bekks> Und Offtopic.
<jokrebel> In den Nvidia Settings ist die Configuration auf "disabled". Ich setzt das dann auf "Separate X screen (requires X restart)". Beim nächsten Neustart ist es wieder auf "disabled"
<japplo> wird die Datei ~/.nvidia-settings-rc  erstellt?
<jokrebel> ja
<japplo> dann müßte ja eigentlich in den Logs ein Hinweis zu finden sein, warum die Einstellungen nicht geladen werden
<japplo> nvidia-settings -l  geht das?
 * jokrebel hat jetzt das NVidia-Gedönse runtergehaun und auf 2D umgestellt.
<sysdef> ich wuerde einen konsonanten kaufen ;p
<sysdef> wieviel D braucht der mensch?
<jokrebel> sysdef: Window-fail?
<sysdef> jokrebel: ne. du wolltest 3D statt 2D haben ;p
<satorisanja> Hallo
<satorisanja> kann man bei ubuntu eine home Sicherung durchführen auf einem usb stick?
<satorisanja> wenn ja wie?
<jokrebel> satorisanja: Suchst Du vielleicht nach http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<kubine> Title: Datensicherung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<satorisanja> Ja genau, danke jokrebel
<jokrebel> satorisanja: Gerne - Bei Fragen dazu; einfach hier stellen.
<satorisanja> Natürlich, ich lese mir das gerade mal durch.
<satorisanja> ich melde mich später noch mal 
<satorisanja> die Station hier macht in fünf minuten zu.
<satorisanja> Danke nochmal.
<ludste> Hallo, wie bekommt man die lästige Meldung "Distributionsaktualisierung verfügbar precese 12.04.1 LTS The latest stable release" dauerhaft weg?
<ludste> ich will noch nicht alraliieren!
<jokrebel> ludste: Oben in der Aktuallisierungsverwaltung?
<ludste> nee, mir unten als Meldung (hab Kubuntu)
<jokrebel> ludste: Brainignore klappt nicht? <g>
<ludste> Brainignore? Was ist dass?
<sysdef> .o( tipp-ex )
<jokrebel> ludste: Sie ist nunmal verfügbar, was aber ja nicht heißt, dass Du sie sofort durchführen musst.
<jokrebel> ludste: Das Du es einfach gedanklich Ausblendest ;-)
<ludste> ist ja schön, aber Meldung ist wirklich lästig
<ludste> und die will ich weghaben
<sysdef> schreib nen feature request an den maintainer
<sysdef> oder patche einfach deine version
<sysdef> -einfach
<ludste> was? Wirklichlich? Kann doch nicht wahr sein!
<sysdef> stimmt - kaum zu glauben, dass man in GNU systemen diese freiheit hat!
<jokrebel> ludste: Nimm Unity oder Gnome. Da ist diese Meldung oben im Aktuallisierungsfenster. Und man braucht ja einfach nur nicht den button "jetzt upgraden" drücken sonder nur unten die Updates laden.
<ludste> und wenn ich bei Kubuntu bleiben will?
<jokrebel> Hab leider kein Ahnung, was da unter KDE genau passiert und deshalb auch nicht genau was Du überhaupt für "Meldung" meinst. Ist das ein separtes popup?
<jokrebel> |ludste|: Meinen Letzten Satz noch mitbekommen?
<|ludste|> nee, bin woanders (anderer Benutzer) hingegangen, bitte wiederholen
<jokrebel> Hab leider kein Ahnung, was da unter KDE genau passiert und deshalb auch nicht genau was Du überhaupt für "Meldung" meinst. Ist das ein separtes popup?
<|ludste|> ich glaube ja, kommt immer dann hoch, wenn "Systemabschnitt der Kontrolleiste" der Button mit "i" gedrückt wurde
<|ludste|> und unter dem Bereich "Letzte Benachrichtungen"
<jokrebel> Da kann ich mir als nicht-KDE-Nutzer natürlich nicht viel drunter vorstellen…
<|ludste|> zu dumm, und ich hab's nichtz so mit Gnome oder den anderen Fenstersystemem
<jokrebel> einfach hoffen, dass noch wer mit KDE es nachher ließt und dann antwortet.
<subz3r0> #kubuntu
<|ludste|> ok, werd mal warten :-(
<subz3r0> ? :)
<andi> Hi
<andi> Ich hab ne Ubuntu 12.04 Live CD in meinem MediaCenter gestartet. Jetzt würde ich gerne per SSH auf die Kiste drauf. Allerdings sagt mir ein sudo service ssh start: "start: Unknown job: ssh". Kann mir jemand sagen was ich dagegen tun kann?
<jokrebel> andi: Du must ssh erst installieren.
<andi> Ich hab's mit sudo apt-get install ssh installiert, da kommt ja der openssh-server mit.
<andi> Ich starte nochmal neu und versuch's von vorne.
<jokrebel> andi: Dann läuft es aber normal gleich. hast Du schon im lokalen Terminal ein "ssh selber-rechner" versucht?
<pinco> Hallo
<pinco> jemand hier der mir mit meinem Wlan Problem helfen möchte?
<subz3r0> !details | pinco
<subz3r0> hmm geht wohl nur im main chan.... mehr infos bitte =)
<SpiritOfTux> pinco: stell deine frage, wird schon jemand antworten
<pinco> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/dwa-131-keine-verbindung/
<kubine> Title: DWA-131 keine Verbindung... › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<pinco> famos...
<pinco> nach dem ersten networking restart wurde zumindest neu gestartet (couldn't bring up wlan0), nachm zweiten hakts bereits beim restarten
<andi> jokrebel: Ich hab mit netstat geguckt ob der Port 22 schon offen ist, ist er nicht.
<bekks> Wieso benutzt Du nicht den NetworkManager?
<andi> Jetzt hab ich die Kiste grad nochmal neu gestartet und es tut immernoch nicht.
<andi> Die Befehle, die ich ausgeführt hab waren: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ssh
<pinco> hab das mal versucht aufn bildschirm zu bringen, aber das war schon zuviel... (wie gesagt, hab minimal installiert, da soll nur xbmc drauf laufen)
<bekks> pinco: "das war schon zuviel" bedeutet?
<pinco> weil ich da wohl eine grafische oberfläche installieren muss und mir als laie das schon schwierigkeiten bereitet. bin eher auf c&p spezialisiert
<bekks> Wie ist dein WLAN abgesichert, WPA2?
<pinco> ja
<pinco> habs grad mal ausgestellt zum testen, aber das bringt mich auch nicht weiter
<bekks> Dann wirst Du dich so auch nicht verbinden können, weil Du dann wpa_supplicant benötigst.
<pinco> hmm
<pinco> also ich hatte 12.04 minimal schon mit dem stick am laufen und habs auch da über interfaces gemacht
<pinco> ich versteh bloß nicht, warum jetzt nicht mehr geht
<bekks> "habs da auch über interfaces gemacht" bedeutet?
<pinco> dass ich da nichts mit wpa_supplicant gemacht habe (oder ist das einfach nur ein paket zu installieren)
<pinco> essid und pw waren "nur" in der interfaces
<pinco> ah, da gibts ein paket namens wpasupplicant
<pinco> ich installier mal
<pinco> grml
<bekks> Ohne wpa_supplicant kannst du per CLI keine Verbindung zu einem WPA2 Netz aufbauen. Du hast das also "früher" mal ohne WPA2 gemacht.
<pinco> warum ist denn wlan0 nach jedem reboot wieder down :(
<bekks> Warum sollte es ohne jede Konfiguration denn "up" sein?
<pinco> gute frage
<pinco> wie konfiguriere ich das?
<pinco> also ich hab immer mit interfaces die daten (essid und ps) gehabt, und es war auch noch heute vormittag so. (vorm neu aufsetzen)
<pinco> und auch da war die verschlüsselung schon wpa2
<subz3r0> pinco: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN#Mit-Hilfe-des-Terminals
<kubine> Title: WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Dann musst du bei einem WPA2 Netz auch zwingend wpa_supplicant benutzt haben.
<pinco> was heißt denn benutzt?
<pinco> ...
<pinco> kann sein, dass es installiert war.
<pinco> aber mehr hab ich da sicher nicht gemacht
<pinco> oh
<pinco> =)
<pinco> seh grad, hab wpa und wpa 2 aktiviert
<bekks> Du wirst es auch konfiguriert haben müssen, oder du hast ein WPA/WPA2 Netz.
<pinco> ja scheint so - sry
<pinco> wenn ich wlan0 up hab und interfaces einstelle und dann netzwerkneustart mache bekomme ich folgende (fehler?)meldungen:
<pinco> RTNETLINK answers: File exists Failed to bring up wlan0.
<d0x> I attached my pc to my TV (46") but the font sizes and everything is to big. Xrandr give me the following output:
<d0x> HDMI1 connected 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 160mm x 90mm
<d0x> I thing the problem is the detected size of 160mm x 90mm
<jokrebel> !german > d0x
<kubine> d0x: This is the german Ubuntu support channel. If you can't write in German, please use your languages channel, like #ubuntu-fr or the main channel #ubuntu instead. Thanks a lot!
<d0x> o sorry
<d0x> tought i am in ubuntu-de
<bekks> pinco: "wlan up habe und interfaces einstelle" bedeutet?
<d0x> ach mist, bin ich verwirrt
<pinco> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<bekks> pinco: Was hast du wo eingestellt und was hast Du wie konfiguriert - und welches Ubuntu hast Du aktuell genau?
<pinco> und interfaces so eignestellt wie im post im forum
<d0x> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die physische größe in Xrandr umstelle wenn 160mm x 90mm automatisch erkannt wurde?
<d0x> HDMI1 connected 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 160mm x 90mm
<pinco> habe jetzt allerdings bei iwconfig was vernünftiges... wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"NETGEAR"  Nickname:"rtl_wifi"           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: BC:05:43:AC:10:C4 usw
<pinco> aber wenn ich den lan kabel ziehe hab ich keinen zugriff mehr
<bekks> Weil du mit einem iwconfig ... list keine Verbindung aufbaust.
<bekks> Und wie gesagt: für WPA2 brauchst Du wpa_supplicant.
<pinco> mit diesem ubuntu: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<pinco> im router sind wpa und wpa2 aktiviert
<bekks> WPA ist als ungeschützt anzusehen :)
<pinco> ok
<k1l_> pinco: mit diesem mixed modus kommen viele treiber nicht zurecht
<subz3r0> mhh? wieso ist wpa als ungeschützt anzusehen?
<pinco> -.-
<bekks> subz3r0: Weil es innerhalb weniger Minuten zu knacken ist.
<subz3r0> wpa1?
<bekks> Ja.
<subz3r0> wie das?
<subz3r0> offtopic... anderer channel bitte
<pinco> und wie stell ich dann die verbindung her?
<subz3r0> pinco, dir mal den link durchgelesen den ich dir gegeben hatte?
<pinco> ja
<bekks> Da steht drin, wie das geht...
<bekks> Dort ist auch wpa_supplicant verlinkt.
<pinco> mir ist wurst, wenns erstmal nur wpa wäre...
<pinco> wireless-tools bringt mir auch nur den tip: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid MeinRouter key s:MeinWEPKey123; funktioniert leider auch nicht (schon vorher versucht) - und für wpa steht da sonst nix.
<bekks> Ähm, du verwechselst gerade WEP und WPA :)
<k1l_> und stell am router den mixed modus aus :X
<pinco> lief die letzten monate gut im mixed modus...
<pinco> wird wohl kaum daran liegen
<pinco> "- und für wpa steht da sonst nix."
<apricot1> ich hatte mal experimentiert mit Zentyal und ebox, aber die Installation schnell wieder abgebrochen. Zentyal hab ich ebtfernt. Aber in /etc/sudoers.d ist noch eine Datei  'ebox'. Auch root darf nur lesen. Wie krieg ich das Ding weg ??
<bekks> Mit rm. Als root darfst du alles löschen, was dir vor den Cursor kommt.
<apricot1> ok :)
<subz3r0> pinco, hmm? ggf mal die weiterführenden links benutzen?
<subz3r0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/wpa_supplicant
<kubine> Title: wpa supplicant › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<subz3r0> da stehts sogar "WPA"
<subz3r0> bei den "wireless-tools" tools steht auch dabei, dass nur WEP funktioniert
<pinco> ok - werd mich dann wohl mal da durcharbeiten. anscheinend hat sich das seit heute vormittag ja grundlegend geändert...
<pinco> danke für die tips und schönen abend noch
<subz3r0> was soll sich da seit heute vormittag grundlegend geändert haben?
<subz3r0> ...
<noggo__> huhu, hat jemannd einen tip wie ich die "G-Tasten" meiner logitech g11 tastatur zum laufen bekomme
<dAnjou> noggo__: guck mal mit "xev" im terminal, ob sich da was regt, wenn du eine drückst
<dAnjou> mauszeiger muss in dem fenster sein, sollte sich aber nich bewegen
<noggo__> dAnjou: jup da tut sich was "KeyPress event" und "KeyRelease event"
<dAnjou> noggo__: dann solltest du die tasten ohne probleme einstellen können
<dAnjou> noggo__: jede desktopumgebung hat da irgendwas in den einstellungen
<noggo__> dAnjou: kann ich dann auch tastenkombination wie "STRG+C" belegen?
<dAnjou> ich weiß nich
<noggo__> dAnjou: ich habe mehrere seiten durchforstet wo was von dem paket g15makro steht komme damit aber nicht zurecht
<dAnjou> tjo, da weiß ich auch nich weiter
<dAnjou> aber strg+c is doch jetz nich zu viel verlangt oder?
<michi123456> moin ich habe folgendes problem ich habe kein sound benutze den neusten fglrx treiber und das problem ist er sagt immer hda_codec out of range kann mir jemand weiter helfen?
<michi123456> ich besitze eine ati radeon 7750 1 gb
<ring0> michi123456, was hat der grafiktreiber mit soundproblemen zu tun?
<michi123456> ja ich habe schon sehr viel gegoogelt und auf einer seite stand das ganze mit einer ati radeon 7770 als bug der noch nicht behoben worden ist warte ich schicke einen link dazu
<michi123456> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1014074
<kubine> Title: Bug #1014074 “HDMI on Gigabyte HD7770 OC 1GB not supported in Pr...” : Bugs : “alsa-driver” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<michi123456> aber ich dachte vielleicht kriegen wir meinen sound iwie wieder hin
<ring0> michi123456, hast du die dort erwähnten problemlösungen probiert?
<subz3r0> was heisst denn bei dir "sound geht nicht"? über was? klinke? chinch, lichtleiter? über die gfx card und hdmi?
<michi123456> das unterste habe ich versucht aber ohne erfolg
<subz3r0> weil das problem von deinem link da bezieht sich auf hdmi
<michi123456> egal über alles ich habe auch kein soundsymbol
<subz3r0> dann hat das aber nichts mit der graka zu tun. also spekuliere ich mal grob
<michi123456> frische installation ohne sound
<subz3r0> würde in erfahrung bringen welche soundkarte(chip) es ist.... mittels lspci, lsusb(wenn usb karte) und dmseg
<michi123456> hab schon mehrere sachen probiert also neuinstallationen
<subz3r0> dann weiter schauen
<ring0> michi123456, hast du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA mal gelesen?
<kubine> Title: HDA › Soundkarten konfigurieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<michi123456> ja da steige ich leider nicht durch =(
<subz3r0> welcher chip ist denn verbaut?
<subz3r0> "cat /proc/asound/cards"
<michi123456> wo soll ich das posten ?
<subz3r0> und "head -n 1 /proc/asound/card0/codec*"
<subz3r0> !paste | michi123456 
<subz3r0> !paste > michi123456 
<kubine> michi123456: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<michi123456> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410277/
<kubine> Title: soundkarten › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<subz3r0> teste mal: "speaker-test -twav -l1 -Dsurround51 -c2"
<subz3r0> bzw: speaker-test -twav -l1 -Dsurround51 -c6 für surround 5.1
<michi123456> nichts kann auch nichts mehr eingeben muß dann das terminal wieder schließen =(
<michi123456> weder usb noch klinke
<subz3r0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/614984/comments/6
<kubine> Title: Comment #6 : Bug #614984 : Bugs : “alsa-driver” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<subz3r0> versuch das mal
<michi123456> jo mom
<subz3r0> bzw. hier stand der verweis zum launchpad: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1762427
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] No sound on ASUS M4A87TD EVO/VIA VT1818 board - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<subz3r0> wenn du precise hast, dann wäre der command: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-precise-generic
<michi123456> Paket linux-backports-modules-alsa-precise-generic kann nicht gefunden werden
<michi123456> Labtec1802
<michi123456> sry
<subz3r0> jo, seh ich auch gerade. :/
<subz3r0> 12.04 haste drauf?
<michi123456> jap dazu muß ich sagen ich habe gestern 3x mal versucht ubuntu 12.04.0 und 12.04.1 zu installieren aber nach der installation kam ich nicht mehr rein und bei der livecd hatte ich zwar ein soundsymbol aber habe nichts gesehen als ich es angeklickt habe deshalb habe ich versucht linux mint 13 mate zu installieren hier kam ich wenigstens ins system rein aber sound habe ich auch keinen, nich das ich hier irgendwen was vormachen w
<michi123456> aber der fehler war immer derselbe anscheinend also bei ubuntu stand immer hda_codec out of range 5 zeilen mit verschiedenen ausgaben und ganz zums chluss stand da ein satz mit #6 am ende
<subz3r0> naja haste nun ubuntu 12.04 drauf oder mint?
<michi123456> mint
<michi123456> ubuntu geht überhaupt nicht
<subz3r0> mhh, naja mint support gibts hier eigentlich nicht :)
<michi123456> aber unter windows habe ich sound
<zege> Hi Leute, gibt es eine Möglichkeit bei Nautilus Dateien beim kopieren autom. umzubennen anstatt zu ersetzten oder überspringen?
<subz3r0> versuchs mal im mint channel. gib denen die infos die wir hier schon zusammen getragen haben. also welche soundkarte und welcher chip.
<subz3r0> zege, es gibt einige scripts für nautilus. ob eines davon es kann, kA. 
<subz3r0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nautilus/Skripte?highlight=nautilus
<kubine> Title: Skripte › Nautilus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<zege> subz3r0: mal sehen, danke erstmal
<v24q1e-b> abend, nach einen neu install habe ich probleme mit dem starter(launcher) wenn man über einen Button geht erscheint ja normalerweise ein dialog neben dem icon, bei mir aber nur ein strich also der unterste teil des dialog, wenn ich mehrmals drüber gehe ist wieder alles okay, was kann das sein?
<hispeed_m> Hi, habe ein HDMI angeschlossen Laptop -> TV Betriebsystem: Kubuntu, ATI Graka, Modell Laptop: Sony VGN-FW41M -> Problem: Kein Sound aber Bildübetragung geht. Im Mixer wird aber HDMI output angezeigt. sound kommt aber immer nur aus den Lautsprecher des Laptops. Kann jemand helfen?
<Fuchs> hmm, doch noch eine Idee dazu: 
<Fuchs> installier pavucontrol und versuch da die einzelnen Streams direkt zu verschieben
<Fuchs> hat einen Knopf fuer
<hispeed_m> habs installiert und offen aber ja passiert tut hier nicht viel
<hispeed_m> Fernseher wäre ein: KDL-40W4500 von Sony
<Fuchs> also wenn Du den stream auf das HDMI schiebst, dann muesste es zumindest nicht mehr aus dem Laptop kommen
<Fuchs> wenn es dann noch nicht aus dem Fernseher kommt, dann dessen Einstellungen noch pruefen
<hispeed_m> ja muss ich wohl noch einmal alles durchgehen, weil wenn ich dort auf HDMI schalte, kommt nichts mehr aus dem laptop
<hispeed_m> ich begreiffe dass nicht. warum dass da kein ton kommt
<noseeder> gibt es für ubuntu 12.04 (x64) einen Puls audio mixer für die Konsole?
<fishor> pacmd
<fishor> oder pact
<fishor> pactl
<fishor> pactl [Optionen] set-(sink|source)-port NAME|#N ANSCHLUSS
<noseeder> etwas wie den grafischen Alsa Mixer für die konsole gibt es für Puls nicht oder?
<fishor> nicht dass ich wuste
<fishor> noseeder, https://github.com/Valodim/pamixer
<kubine> Title: Valodim/pamixer · GitHub (at github.com)
<fishor> http://fraggod.net/code/git/pulseaudio-mixer-cli/
<kubine> Title: pulseaudio-mixer-cli - simple python/dbus/ncurses pulseaudio volume control, focused on individual audio streams (at fraggod.net)
<hispeed_m> ich glaube ich rufe morgen sony an. KA das ist mir wirklich zu dumm habe nun auch ein anderes HDMI kabel versucht
<japplo> hispeed_m: geht es mit windoof auch nicht?
<hispeed_m> habe ich noch nicht getestet da ich nur kubuntu auf diesem laptop drauf hab
<japplo> hispeed_m: dann wird es auch nichts bringen bei sony anzurufen :)
<hispeed_m> ich weiss schon ;) aber was soll ich nun machen
<japplo> was zeigt aplay -vL  ?
<hispeed_m> sorry dazu kommt ich bin noch linux neuling aplay-vl = ?
<japplo> in einer konsole eingeben
<subz3r0> !terminal > hispeed_m 
<kubine> hispeed_m: Informationen zu Terminal finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Terminal
<hispeed_m> also habs schon gefunden da steht: 
<subz3r0> !paste > hispeed_m 
<kubine> hispeed_m: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<subz3r0> :)
<subz3r0> wenn es mehr als drei zeilen sind, was bei dem command normal sein sollte, dann bitte in nen pastebin ;)
<hispeed_m> jop habs gemerkt....
<japplo> oder einfach aplay -vL | grep paste
<hispeed_m> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410282/
<kubine> Title: HDMI › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<subz3r0> japplo, grep paste? hmm?
<k1l> japplo: du meinst wohl eher "| pastebinit"  das läds direkt hoch, wenn pastebinit installiert ist
<japplo> subz3r0: ohje ohne grep
<subz3r0> dann sucht er in der ausgabe nach "paste", was soll das bringen?
<subz3r0> ist wie k1l schrieb, ohne des tool gehts nicht.
<hispeed_m> japplo und was meinst du?
<hispeed_m> wenn ich auf HDMI umstelle dann habe keinen ton mehr auf dem laptop aber auch kein ton am TV
<japplo> das du zwei hdmi hast
<japplo> ich bin blind
<hispeed_m> also warum 2? ich seh nur den unteren als HDMI? 
<fishor> hispeed_m, kannst du im terminal "amixer" ausführen und die Ergebnis in pastebin?
<japplo> hab mich verschaut..
<subz3r0> hispeed_m, bist du dir sicher, dass das Kabel nicht defekt ist?
<fishor> übrigens ist es intel hdmi oder nvidea?
<hispeed_m> fishor: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410287/
<kubine> Title: amixer hispeed_m › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<hispeed_m> subz3ro ja hab 2 ausgetestet. Ich werde morgen wohl kurz meinen Win7 lappi anschliessen müssen und wens dort nicht geht würde es wohl am fernseher sein
<subz3r0> hispeed_m, würde solche dinge erst ausschliessen. saß beim kollegen auch stunden dran, letztendlich war es das kabel :/
<japplo> hispeed_m: gibt es eine Ausgabe bei "speaker-test -D hdmi:CARD=1,DEV=3 -c 2 -twav"  ?
<hispeed_m> subz3r0 ich werde jetzt noch das 3 kabel austesten dass ich habe, das funktioniert ganz sicher
<hispeed_m> wie meinst du das japplo?
<subz3r0> hispeed_m, wieder in die console eintippern den befehl vom japplo
<japplo> hispeed_m: im Terminal, dass hatten wir schon
<subz3r0> und ohne die " " bitte =)
<fishor> hispeed_m, kannst du noch mal mit dem "amixer -c 1" das selbe machen
<hispeed_m> japplo: Playback open error: -2,No such file or directory passiert nichts
<hispeed_m> fishor: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410292/
<kubine> Title: amixer › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ghostcube> das isn amd hdmi?
<ghostcube> was für ne karte?
<hispeed_m> ne also auch über das 3 kabel geht es nicht und das ist von eimen anderem hersteller
<fishor> hispeed_m, hmm.. card 1 ist kein hdmi... 
<fishor> ghostcube, das sit ati
<fishor> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410287/
<kubine> Title: amixer hispeed_m › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<fishor> hispeed_m, gibt es da noch etwas mit "amixer -c 2"?
<hispeed_m> Also was ich ausschliessen kann bis jetzt: Defekt Kabel oder Defekt der Boxen am TV
<hispeed_m> Fishor nein, invalid card number
<ghostcube> das habt ihr gecheckt?
<ghostcube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/864735
<kubine> Title: Bug #864735 “[ATI HDMI] HDMI Audio Disabled by Default (since on...” : Bugs : “alsa-driver” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<fishor> ghostcube, nö :)
<hispeed_m> super was disabled der da mein sound :D
<subz3r0> dann teste doch mal den workaround #1
<hispeed_m> ok ja mache ich gleich
<hispeed_m> ohje wenn ich die datei öffne in Kate kann ich sie nicht abändern da ich keine admin rechte habe anscheinend. respk. nicht speichern
<ghostcube> -.-
<hispeed_m> jaja lach nur ;D
<hispeed_m> muss ich jetzt das teil wieder im terminal öffnen und da nen befehl eingeben irgendwie habe das schon einmal gemacht
<hispeed_m> nur etwa 2 monate her
<fishor> sudo kate /deine.datei
<subz3r0> fishor, wäre gksudo kate .... nicht besser?
<Fuchs> kdesu kate waere, ja 
<Fuchs> sudo fuer graphische Programme ist eher unklug
<jokrebel> oder gksu? oder gleich nano?
<hispeed_m> hat aber funktioniert ein wenig fehler angezeigt in der konsole aber geöffnet hats und auch gespeichert 
<fishor> ohh... sudo oder gksude - alles unklug
<hispeed_m> ahaa und jetzt muss ich neustarten... und noch sudo update grub machen
<fishor> sudo frag nach passwort im terminal, gksude - ganz schön grafisch :)
<subz3r0> hispeed_m, "sudo pico /etc/default/grub"
<fishor> zu erst "sudo update-grub" dann neue starten
<hispeed_m> subz3r0 was macht das pico?
<subz3r0> hispeed_m, das ist nen editor im terminal
<hispeed_m> ahh ok
<hispeed_m> so aber jetzt starte ich mal neu....bis nachher..
<hispeed_m> re
<subz3r0> hispeed_m, du hast auch grub updated?
<hispeed_m> ja sicher
<subz3r0> also nachdem du die datei geändert hast: sudo update-grub
<subz3r0> alles klar
<hispeed_m> :) wisst ihr etwas ?
<subz3r0> lass mich meine glaskugel befragen... sie sagt es läuft?
<hispeed_m> fishor, ghostcube, fuchs und subz3r0 ihr seit götter :)
<hispeed_m> es geht
<hispeed_m> danke vielmals
<subz3r0> bedank dich bei ghostcube. ohne seinen zündenden link hätten wir wohl noch länger gesucht ;)
<fishor> +1
<hispeed_m> ja definitiv da muss man aber ja wissen haben und wirklich eine gute community haben ansonsten hat man keine chance
<subz3r0> na dann mal viel spass mit bild + ton auf deinem tv :)
<hispeed_m> danke vielmals ich gucke mir gleich nen film :D
<fishor> der unterschied zu windows comunity, problem gefunden, patch -> upstream, kein problem. bei winduff, muss man das ganze wissen von einer generation zu der anderen übertragen :)
<hispeed_m> ja ich arbeite daran auf linux umzustellen das hier sind die ersten versuche :)
<fishor> hispeed_m, das dauert noch, es ist sehr gewönungsbedürfting die mach in eigenen händen zu haben
<fishor> J
<fishor> ;)
<hispeed_m> das ist so aber ein laptop den ich auch benutz ist ja nun schon seit 3 monaten auf linux der anfang steht. zurück gehe ich nicht mehr.
<hispeed_m> <-- am film gucken hier sollten wir ja sowiso nicht schreiben über allgemeines
<subz3r0> aber smalltalk lieber im #ubuntu-de-offtopic , sonst kommt gleich wieder die channel-wache :D
<hispeed_m> :) jap verstanden
<fishor> subz3r0, meinst die waren obi :D
<hispeed_m> jetzt habe ich aber noch eine Frage jetzt habe ich alles auf dem Laptop und dem fernseher ich will jetzt aber umschalten nur auf dem fernseher gibts da eine tastenkombination?
<ghostcube> die funktionstasten sollten das können
<ghostcube> ich betone sollten
<k1l> hispeed_m: entweder die aufgemalten fn tasten oder im ati einstellungs tool
<hispeed_m> jep stimmt schon gefunden
<Timsu> Hallo, kann mir jemand vielleicht bei einem kleinem Script helfen? Habe die datei /speicherort/NameX/abcdef.yz diese soll zu /speicherort/Namex.yz werden. Hat jemand eine Idee? 
<k1l> Timsu: bei bash am besten mal bei #bash-de
<Timsu> hab da mal geschrieben, mal sehen ob jemand antwortet. 
<dAnjou> Timsu: ich würd dir ohnehin was anderes als die bash und ihre werkzeuge ans herz legen
<dAnjou> die syntax is ungefähr das hässlichste, das ich kenne
<Timsu> nämlich?
<dAnjou> was weiß ich, was dir so liegt: python, perl, ...
<Timsu> mh. Sagen wir es so: ich kann nicht wirklich programmiersprachen. Nutze halt bash weil ich da die bekannten Befehle (find, mv, grep und so weiter) nutzen kann
<Timsu> Ich müsste bei meinem Beispiel doch mit cut arbeiten können oder?
<tiax_> Timsu: ja. Damit kann es gehen. Was hast Du denn für nen Code bisher?
<Timsu> Quasi NameX seperieren, dann dass in eine Variable, diese dann an mv übergeben
<Timsu> erstmal nix besonderes. lasse mir erstmal durhc einen vorherigen teil erstmal die Dateien raussuchen, die infrage kommen, diese lasse ich erstmal in eine Textdatei schreiben
<Timsu> in der textdatei steht quas: NameX/abcdef.yz
<Timsu> *quasi
<tiax_> Timsu: und .yz ist immer hinten dran?
<Timsu> ja. (ist immer .ts)
<tiax_> Timsu: ok also scheitert es derzeit noch an der Syntax von cut?
<Timsu> unter anderem :)
<tiax_> Im einfachsten Fall brauchst Du da einen "Delimiter", also woran abgerennt werden soll und das "field", also welchen Teil Du behalten willst
<Timsu> muss ja quasi cut von Anfang an bis zum Schrägstrich machen
<tiax_> probier doch mal echo NameX/abcdef.yz|cut -d'/' -f1
<tiax_> einfach so in der Bash eingeben, das wäre ein einfaches Beispiel. Wie genau das funktioniert, siehst Du in "man cut"
<Timsu> ok das klappt schonmal gut
<tiax_> fein, dann musst Du es in eine Variable speichern
<Timsu> Kurze Frage: macht es einen Unterschied, wenn das nicht nur mit NameX, sondern auch NameY, NameZ usw funktionieren soll (bevor ich hier einen falschen Ansatz habe, und alles neu machen muss)
<dAnjou> das geht natürlich höllisch in die hose, wenn die pfade mal aus unterschiedlich vielen verzeichnissen bestehen
<tiax_> Timsu: du schneidest "foo/bar.baz" immer anhand vom / ab, d.h. egal was vorn steht
<dAnjou> bei sowas sind richtige script-/programmiersprachen eben wesentlich mächtiger
<Timsu> ja, dass ist aber sowieso immer nur in einem Verzeichnis
<Timsu> eigentlich geht es darum, TV Aufnahmen zu konvertieren und sortieren
<dAnjou> Timsu: wenn die NameX dinger nicht mehr als 10 sind, lohnt sich der aufwand für nen script eh nich
<Timsu> Da kommen täglich etwa 5 dazu
<Timsu> und dann nach einem Urlaub dass alles wieder manuel zu machen ..
<Timsu> *manuell
<dAnjou> Timsu: rename kennste?
<dAnjou> arbeitet mit regulären ausdrücken, um zeugs umzubenennen
<Timsu> wenn es dass kann, was ich brauch würde ich es auch nehmen
<dAnjou> bin nich sicher, ob es pfade berücksichtigen kann
<Timsu> ich hätte jetzt an folgendes gedacht cut -d"/" -f1=Variable                    mv  /Variable/abcdef.xy /Variable.xy
<tiax_> Timsu: wenn's immer abcdef.xy heißt, geht's so auch
<tiax_> d darf sich halt *wirklich* nichts an den Pfaden ändern oder so :)
<Timsu> die datei heißt immer abcef.xy
<tiax_> dem könnte man mit Tests im Shellscript auch begegnen
<Timsu> aber geht das auch so wenn Cut mehrere Dateien ausgibt?
<dAnjou> Timsu: verleg das mal nach hier http://beta.etherpad.org/p/svwer0cwPR
<kubine> Title: Etherpad Lite (at beta.etherpad.org)
<dAnjou> dann könnt ihr beide am script rumschreiben
<dAnjou> das rumgerate hier im IRC spammt nur den channel zu
<dAnjou> schrift kann man auch auf monospace umstellen
<Timsu> mh sorry
<dAnjou> is nur ne empfehlung
<Timsu> tiax, kannst du mir auf der von danjou geposteten Seite weiterhelfen :)
<dAnjou> Timsu: kannst ja da mal nen ls oder so von deinen daten reinhauen
<dAnjou> und das script, das du bisher hast
<Timsu> http://pastebin.com/5948QGLD
<kubine> Title: Mythbusters_-_Die_Wissensjäger Mythbusters_-_Die_Wissensjäger/Das_Dampf - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Timsu> Das ist die verzeichnissstruktur
<Timsu> Beim Script weis ich halt noch nicht genau, was ich mache, wenn ich mehrere Dateien umbennen will
<dAnjou> könnte man mit find in nen einzeiler quetschen
<Timsu> wie?
<Timsu> ich möchte letzendlich, dass die .ts Dateien so heißen wie die Folgennamen
<dAnjou> Timsu: du bist anscheinend nich sehr kreativ, was so lösungen angeht, oder?
<Timsu> eher neuling mit bash
<dAnjou> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Bash-Skripting-Guide_f%C3%BCr_Anf%C3%A4nger#Schleifen
<kubine> Title: Bash-Skripting-Guide für Anfänger › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tiax_> Timsu: hab ne Lösung ins etherpad getan, teste das doch mal noch gut. Da sind auch die Erklärungen drin
<tiax_> wenn Du es so ausführst, hast Du erstmal die jeweiligen ERgebnisse nur als Text-Ausgabe, die Befehlen werden nicht ausgeführt
<tiax_> wenn Dir das Ergebnis taugt, was Du siehst, kannst Du in rename_episode das echo vor mv wegmachen
<dAnjou> jo, von mir is auch ne anregung drin
<tiax_> da fehlten noch $
<Timsu> Also erstmal klappt das gut, vielen Dank!
<dAnjou> tiax_: und da siehste schon, wo ich bash nich ab kann :P
<tiax_> dAnjou: naja in python wär's jetzt nicht viel kürzer gewesen, außer du rufst find über subprocess auf
<tiax_> ansonsten sind Pfade auch nur Strings, da gibt's leider nur wenige Vorteile bei intelligenten Programmiersprachen
<Timsu> Genauso hab ich mir das vorgestellt. mir einem rm -r $aufnahme kann ich doch noch die leeren verzeichnisse löschen oder?
<tiax_> (muss man sich ja nur mal den Code von os.path.dirname ansehen)
<dAnjou> tiax_: oh, os.walk() is nich bekannt?
<tiax_> dAnjou: doch schon, aber da musst dann lang drüber iterieren, so kurz wie find isses nicht
<dAnjou> schon ja
<tiax_> Timsu: bloß net automatisch löschen :D mach lieber rmdir, das scheitert dann auch sicherheitshalber, wenn das Verzeichnis nicht leer ist
<dAnjou> tiax_: solange das so simpel bleibt, gehts noch. aber wenn hier und da noch anpassungen kommen, wirds schnell richtig eklig.
<tiax_> Timsu: $aufnahme ist darüberhinaus halt ein Dateiname (vorher), du brauchst $(dirname $aufnahme), um den Verzeichnisnamen zu kriegen
<Timsu> da kann ich ja auch einfach ein rmdir* ausführen lassen. 
<tiax_> Timsu: achso, ja. wenn da sonst nichts drin ist
<tiax_> Timsu: gibt halt Fehlermeldungen für die Dateien aus, weilÄs keine Verzeichnisse sind
<Timsu> Dann bedanke ich mich bei euch beiden für die ausdauernde und nette Hilfe
<tiax_> wenn Dich die nerven, kannst find $PFAD -type d -exec rmdir {} \; sagen
<Timsu> ok, werde ich probieren
<Timsu> geh jetzt schlafen, vielen Dank!
<ben1u> hallo, ich habe mich eben auf dem entfernten Rechner per ssh -X eingeloggt und habe per Befehl "firefox" gestartet aber dieser öffnet sich bei mir nicht. Was mache ich falsch?
<ben1u> der Prompt blickt und es tut sich nichts
<ben1u> ich will der Router vor Ort durch Firefox konfigurieren.
<ben1u> ahh, jetzt startet es =)
<ben1u> hat aber lange gedauert
<sdx23> Wenn man auch gleich so ein Schwergewicht verwenden muss. elinks tut's in den meisten Fällen genauso.
<herbstleyd> dauert eigentlich immer sehr lange..
<herbstleyd> x forwarding is net das schnellste
<ring2> man könnte -C setzen
<herbstleyd> hmm .. könnte ein klein wenig abhilfe schaffen
<tiax_> spart am ENde wohl trotzdem mehr Nerven als "Nein Mutti, da ist ein Link "verbinden"" durch's Telefon zu brüllen
<tiax_> fünf mal
<herbstleyd> :D
#ubuntu-de 2013-08-19
<ubu_> re
<rednet> kann ich mit 32 bit ubuntu auch 8 gib ram nehmen?
<rednet> mb zz
<LetoThe2nd> rednet: google mal nach "PAE"
<LetoThe2nd> rednet: die unterstützung von >4GB ist auch mit 32bit *zum* *teil* möglich, aber pro prozess immer noch limitiert auf <4GB dann natürlich.
<LetoThe2nd> rednet: abgesehen davon, dass 32bit keine "vorteile" mehr hat, die ich kennen würde.
<rednet> ich habe ein lenovo 335 kann ich die 64 ver von ubuntu nehemen ?
<LetoThe2nd> rednet: warum auch nicht, aber google halt einfach mal dein laptopmodell zusammen mit ubuntu, ob da schon jemand erfahrungen zusammengetragen hat.
<rednet> naja manches klapt hier schlechter wie auf meinem alten rechner
<LetoThe2nd> rednet: ganz im ernst - erwartest du auf diese aussage hin auch nur irgendeine art konstruktiver antowrt?
<LetoThe2nd> das ist nämlich sauschwer... meine glaskugel ist gerade beim service...
<rednet> ich sehe da nix schlimmes hier sind nicht alle aussagen super genau
<LetoThe2nd> möglich, aber so kann dir halt keiner helfen. sorry.
<rednet> das stimmt.
<apollo13> morgens ist auch langsamer als im keller :/
<MuhQ> Moin zusammen : )
<reschh1> Hi is somebody here?
<LetoThe2nd> reschh1: nö du.
<reschh1> Wow der erste channel wo jemand antwortet ^^
<LetoThe2nd> reschh1: reiner glückstreffer - also, was gibts? (ohne metafragen wie "kennt jemand xyz?") bevorzugt ;P
<bioxz_> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit *buntu 12.04: An einem Rechner befinden sich zwei per HDMI angeschlossene Monitor und Ubuntu stellt sich auf diesen immer im Mirror-Mode. Alle Einstellungen die ich als User über Unity oder KDE einstelle werden bei einem Logout direkt verworfen. Kann ich diese irgendwie speichern ohne sie fix in die Xorg.conf schreiben zu müssen?
<LetoThe2nd> bioxz_: home-verzeichnis nicht schreibbar oder os?
<LetoThe2nd> bioxz_: üblicherweise wird so was mittlerweile in der ~/config/monitors.xml festgehalten.
<bioxz_> Das home wird per NFS gemountet und enthält ca. 100 User. Welche monitor config würde denn dann geladen werden?
<bioxz_> Oh, ich hab ja was vergessen =)
<LetoThe2nd> tjaaaaaa.
<bioxz_> Lightdm hat auch schon die falsche Einstellung und zeigt Mirror als Standard
<steff> tach zusammen
<LetoThe2nd> bioxz_: das ist "normal", würd ich ignorieren solangs nur den login betrifft - ehrlich gesagt
<steff> ich nutze evolution 3.6.4 unter ubuntu 13.04 und gnome. seit gestern stürzt mir evolution immer wieder mit dem fehler (Speicherabzug geschrieben) ab, ausgabe der konsole hier http://paste.ubuntu.com/6002891/ kann mir jemand sagen woram das liegt ?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bioxz_> Lustigerweise betrifft es nur diesen Rechner (mit Intel Grafikkarte). Alle anderen Rechner (mit nvidia) zeigen Standardmäßig beide Monitor in nativer Auflösung nebeneinander. Nur dieser eine spiegelt :-/
<dadrc> bioxz_, ich hab hier was ähnliches, hab das über ein session-setup-skript in lightdm gelöst
<LetoThe2nd> bioxz_: was der nvidia treiber anders macht kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich weiss nur das intel+ati(radeon) das beschreibene verhalten haben.
<bioxz_> Okay, danke, das ist sehr schade
<bioxz_> Der Rechner wird öfter mal an anderen Minotorkonfigurationen betrieben und daher wäre es super, wenn die zuletzt von einem user eingestellte konfiguration einfach aktiv bleibt
<LetoThe2nd> keine ahnung, kann ich nix beitragen.
<bioxz_> Trotzdem danke
<dadrc> Billige Nvidia-Karte kaufen und reinschrauben? :)
<beaver74> er hätte xrandr-Befehle in ein Script packen können
<dadrc> hab ich ja vorgeschlagen, wollt er nicht.
<steff_> re
<SpeeFak> moin 
<SpeeFak> wie schreibe ich nochma priogramm ausgaben in den syslog ?
<SpeeFak> rott crontab :   */5 * * * * ddclient 2&1 
<bullgard4> SpeeFak: 'man syslog' hast Du Dir durchgelesen?
<speedwagon2> Hallo, wie kann man in unity das oberste panel auf autohide stellen. Geht das irgendwie? Irgendwie kann ich dazu nicht viel im Netz finden.
<SpeeFak> bullgard4, kein bock mehr wollte da nur kurz die syntax wissen 
<SpeeFak> wenn ich zeit hab such ich selber brauch kein chat dafür
<SpeeFak> nu is egal rechner is aus trink mein kaffe noch auf und dann fahr ich nach hause
<SpeeFak> nochma ne frage zu den crontabs : muss ich immer den prgrammpfad angeben ?
<smeexs> ich verwende 12.4 , öfter kommt es vor dassich keine "einfügen" option habe , zb wenn ich von einem usb stick kopiere , nur das in "ordner einfügen" ist immer vorhanden
<SpeeFak> sprich /usr/sbin/./ddclient  läuft ///  ddclient  alleine als befehlt geht nicht. dachte immer die /bin / sbin und /usr/local/bin müsste man nicht angeben ?!
<SpeeFak> ist grau unterlegt ?
<SpeeFak> geht dann auch 
<SpeeFak> hab ich auch öfterns 
<SpeeFak> einfach anklicken
<SpeeFak> smeexs, 
<smeexs> ah ok 
<smeexs> ist der fehler auch noch in 13.4
<smeexs> 13.04
<udo> hallo mal eine ganz doofe frage: wie installiere ich iostream.h? die dateien sind tatsächlich NICHT auf dem system
<sdx23> udo: http://packages.ubuntu.com kann man nach Dateien in Paketen suchen.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<ubu_> hi
<rolf5> hallo @all, mit welcher anwendung kann ich mir die informationen meines systems anzeigen lassen, also CPU, RAM, etc?
<_moep_> lshw
<eixV> wenn schoen bunt sein soll, gkrellm zB
<_moep_> stand ja nix von da
<eixV> _moep_: richtig.
<rolf5> kennt sich jemand mit der installation auf laptops aus?
<eixV> rolf5: depends, umreiss doch einfach, wo es haengt.
<rolf5> wenn ich suspend-to-disk nutzen möchte und ich 2 GB RAM habe, dann sollte die SWAP-Partition 3 GB groß sein, oder?
<eixV> ist mMn kein schlechter Wert
<eixV> das suspend image wird komprimiert, und wenn man nicht grade 100e anwendungen und demonen laufen hat, wird auch ein gutteil des RAMs als Festplatten-Cache zu zwischenspeichern benutzt ...
<ppq> damit es komprimiert wird, braucht man afaik etwas wie uswsusp
<ppq> aber 3 GB reichen sicher auch ohne kompression
<mosez> servus
<mosez> weiss einer ob es grosse probleme gibt ein hardy system inkl plesk auf aktuellen stand zu bringen?
<cronon> Mein Notebook mit frisch installiertem Ubuntu 13.10 bootet nicht auf die interne Festplatte.  Die ganze Beschreibung kann ich hier leider nicht einfügen (Zeichengrenze), deshalb hier: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415712/
<kubine> Title: Fehlerbericht › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> mosez: das wird sicher nicht ganz trivial werden. Image-Backup (zusaetzlich zu den aktuellen) und probieren - im Zweifel Image zurueckspielen...
<sdx23> cronon: werd' ich nicht unbedingt schlau draus. Grub reparieren hast du versucht?
<cronon> sdx23: ich weiß nicht wie das geht.
<sdx23> cronon: Im Wiki ist ein Artikel dazu. Allerdings kann bei dem UEFI-Kram auch sonstiges ne Rolle spielen. Zum Beispiel das bootable-Flag in der Partitionstabelle (hatte ich mal auf der Arbeit ziemlich lange suchen muessen, das rauszufinden)
<cronon> Das hab ich gesetzt, ist das falsch?
<sdx23> Nö, das ist gut. Ohne hatten die Systeme dort sich geweigert zu booten.
<cronon> Ich weiß nicht ob das hilft, aber hier hab ich die Aufteilung meiner Platte: http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/4231/odyv.png
<cronon> Kann ich von dem Live-System der DVD einfach "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" ausführen, weil dann nimmt der doch die GRUB-Dateien von der DVD?
<k1l> cronon: du musst in die installierte version chrooten
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<cronon> das hab ich noch nie gemacht, aber ich werds mal probieren
<k1l> les dir das mal durch und passe es entsprechend deinem setup an
<cronon> Ich glaub ich hab was falsch gemacht
<cronon> GRUB war auf /dev/sda installiert, jetzt habe ich ihn nochmal mit chroot auf /dev/sda1 installiert.
<cronon> Wär es sinnvoller, einfach alles nochmal neu zu installieren?
<bekks> 13.10?
<cronon> ja
<bekks> !ubuntu+1
<bekks> hmm.
<cronon> bzw. ich habe jetzt gar kein funkionierendes system, nur eine installations-dvd.
<bekks> Dann würde ich Dir ein 12.04 oder ein 13.04 ansHerz legen.
<cronon> Warum, wenn ich fragen darf?
<bekks> Weil 13.10 erst im Oktober released wird, und bis dahin nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1 supported ist, so ganz offiziell.
<bekks> Warum nimmst du kein 12.04/12.10/13.04 ?
<cronon> Ich hab ein Programm benutzt um Ubuntu auf den Stick zu installieren, und das hat mir als neueste Version 13.10 vorgeschlagen und auch heruntergeladen, ich hatte mich leider nicht informiert, welche die 'öffentliche' letzte Version ist.
<cronon> (Dieses ISO hab ich dann auf die DVD gebrannt)
<cronon> Kann ich aus einem Live-System heraus eine DVD brennen? (bzw. kann ich die Live-DVD entfernen und das Live-System weiternutzen)
<bekks> Dazu nutze ich zu wenige Live-CDs, keine Ahnung, sorry.
<cronon> Ich werde vermutlich morgen an einem anderen PC eine neue Live-DVD erstellen können (lade mir dann 13.04). Was sollte ich bei der nächsten Installation beachten, um diesen Bootfehler zu vermeiden?
<approach_> Ich versuche Mail an einer google adresse zu schicken, bekomme folgendes zurück:
<approach_> host
<approach_>     gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[2a00:1450:4008:c01::1b] said: 550-5.7.1
<approach_>     [2a01:238:43be:f200:89e0:d963:aabd:7e60      16] The sender does not
<approach_>     550-5.7.1 meet basic ipv6 sending guidelines of authentication and rdns
<approach_>     550-5.7.1 resolution of sending ip. Please review 550 5.7.1
<approach_>     https://support.google.com/mail/answer/81126for more information.
<approach_>     ti4si1266815bkb.24 - gsmtp (in reply to end of DATA command)
<jokrebel> !enter > approach_
<kubine> approach_: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<k1l> approach_: mal auf den link geklickt und gelesen?
<jokrebel> approach_: Dich hört grad keiner ;-)
<k1l> approach_:  https://support.google.com/mail/answer/81126
<kubine> Title: Bulk Senders Guidelines - Gmail Help (at support.google.com)
<mosez> hm... wie muss ich denn da vorgehen? erst ubuntu auf neuesten stand bringen und dann plesk aktualisieren?
<bekks> Bääh, nein.
<bekks> Einzig und alleine die Plesk-Update-Richtlinien darfst du da befolgen.
<approach_> k1l: Problem an der Geschichte ist, mein Provider ermöglicht mir keine ipv6 reverse einzustellen
<approach_> google will das aber haben
<bekks> approach_: Dann brauchst du einen anderen Provider oder darfst kein IPv6 benutzen.
<mosez> dann muss ich mal schauen was ich da finde
<approach_> *prost* auf strato :D
<bekks> mosez: Es gibt genug Doku dazu von Plesk.
<mosez> ich hasse diesen ganzen plesk rotz... ich haette meinem bekannten noicht sagen sollen das ich sein system auf vordermann bringen kann -.-
<bekks> mosez: Zur Not sogar #plesk
<bekks> mosez: hihihi - kein Mitleid :D
<approach_> bekks: wie verhält sich ples beim backup eigentlich?
<approach_> ples = plesk
<mosez> ich weiss nicht mal wie ich die aktuelle plesk version sehe Oo
<bekks> approach_: Es hält still...?
<bekks> mosez: Dann solltest du dich dringend in Plesk einlesen.
<bekks> mosez: Ansonsten zerlegst du das Ding quasi sofort?
<mosez> bekks: ich lese schon :)
<mosez> mann mann... der sollte lieber das ganze system platt machen und gescheit minimalistisch aufsetzen -.-
<bekks> mosez: Mit Plesk? :P
<mosez> ohne plesk natuerlich -.-
<mosez> auf dem server rennt so oder so nur ein einziges forum, sonst nix.
<mosez> und selbst so ein popeliges forum verursacht immerhin schon n load von 1-2
<bekks> Load ist scheissegal.
<bekks> Das sagt genau null über die Auslastung aus.
<mosez> naja wenn aber sogar meine ssh verbindung am rumlaggen ist... auf meinen servern rennt die verbidnung 1a
<bekks> Dann hat Load trotzdem genau null Aussagekraft.
<bekks> Schau Dir an, warum die Kiste lagged.
<mosez> # ps aux | grep apache | wc -l
<mosez> 63
<mosez> z.b. wegen sowas? =)
<bekks> Sagt nichts aus. Ich hatte schon Webserver mit mehr als 10k apache Threads, die flüssig reagiert haben.
<bekks> Schau Dir an, was die Kiste so träge macht.
<mosez> ram und cpu auslastung ist jedenfalls nicht enorm hoch
<guntbert> I/O waits?
<bekks> I/O wait, netzwerkauslastung.
<mosez> mh... i/o waits konnte ich irgendwie mit lsof sehen oder?
<bekks> Nö.
<k1l> vserver?
<bekks> mit vmstat 1
<mosez> vmstat ist soweit ok wuerd ich sagen...  0  0    752 5039400      0      0    0    0     0     0    0 18558 16  2 82  0
<bekks> Eine Zeile sagt genau gar nichts.
<bekks> Lass das mal eine Minute laufen und schieb die Ausgabe in einen Pastebin.
<guntbert> die erste noch weniger :)
<bekks> guntbert++ :)
<approach_> bekks: ist den plesk so ein resourcen fresser?
<bekks> approach_: Si.
<approach_> Si.?
<mosez> http://pastie.org/8251349 auch mehrere zeilen sehen fuer mich nicht weiter tragisch aus.
<kubine> Title: Private Paste - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<bekks> approach_: Da, Yes, Oui.
<bekks> mosez: Das war keine Minute.
<approach_> bekks: Aber wieso? Das erstellt doch nur configs für apache und co.?
<_moep_> plesk ...
<bekks> approach_: Lies Dir bitte durch, was genau Plesk tut. Deutlich mehr, als nur Configs zu erstellen.
<mosez> omg, ich sag besser nix mehr... das ist anscheinend ein openvz vserver bei hosteurope -.-
<bekks> Dann wundert mich nichts mehr.
<mosez> waere das keine openvz vm wuerde vermutlich kein /proc/vz/* existieren...
<approach_> mosez: hättes lieber hetzner nehmen sollen, das ist kvm *that rulez*
<bekks> Und ist genau so mies, wenn es um overcommitment geht.
<mosez> approach_: nicht mein server. ich wuerde mir nie im leben plesk aufladen.
<k1l> und ich frag noch ob das ein vserver ist
<mosez> ich habe eine vm bei server4you (irssi only) und 2 root server bei hetzner.
<mosez> k1l: ja sorry, wie gesagt nicht mein server und der dem der server gehoert hat keinen plan -.-
<approach_> mosez: ich nutze auch kein plesk, aber ich weis nicht mehr genau wieso ich das für schlecht früher bewertet habe
<approach_> das versuche ich gerade rauszufunden
<mosez> vermutlich aufgrund der grossen anzahl an sicherheitsluecken frueher? und ueberschreiben von custom config files? :D
<mosez> ach das war der vorgaenger confixx :)
<bekks> Nope.
<bekks> Confixx ist nicht der Vorgänger, das war ein eigenes Produkt.
<approach_> genau Confixx gabs früher auch
<mosez> confixx und plesk stammt aber meine ich beides von einer firma :)
<bekks> Die wurden beide von Parallels aufgekauft.
<approach_> ahh jetzt habe ich's
<mosez> wie auch immer... ich bin mit meinem setup sehr zufrieden und das rennt wie sau :)
<mosez> wenns php sein muss dann rennt nginx und php-fpm wie sau :)
<approach_> plesk war einfach zu groß, zu viele tolle sachen, wie ftp, cgi, usw. konnte er, wenn ein fehler passiert, war es deutlisch schwieriger zu beheben und die settings dateein sahen unmöglich aus
<approach_> und aus irgend einem grund war die kiste immer langsamer sobald plesk drauf war
<beaver74> wird wohl plesk selber der grund gewesen sein :)
<_moep_> na ja endlich wieder server rooten
<approach_> die config datein waren so übelst "komisch" vom aufbau usw. das man ende nicht weis ob du noch root bist vom server
<_moep_> vim
<_moep_> :)
<mosez> und server rooten kann man doch bei webmin so schoen :D
<mosez> egal, mit dem update zeug schau ich morgen mal weiter... nun schau ich erstmal wie ich mir ein ruby 2.0 und n rubygems paket baue :)
<quassy> Ne Kaufberatungsfrage: Welchen Laptop (13 Zoll) würdet ihr hier empfehlen? http://geizhals.de/?cat=nb&sort=p&bpmax=550&filter=+Liste+aktualisieren+&v=e&xf=11_320~28_1500~2377_13.9~9_1280x800~12_4096~2379_12~1482_Intel~10_2~2647_20 Aspire S3 scheint auf den ersten Blick bis auf Bluetooth (egal) gut unterstützt zu sein, Lenovo angeblich sowieso
<kubine> Title: Notebooks mit Display-Größe ab 12", Display-Größe bis 13.9", Display-Auflösung: ab 1280x800, CPU-Hersteller: Intel, CPU-Takt: ab 1.5GHz, CPU TDP: bis 20W, Hauptspeicher: ab 4GB, Festplattenkapazität: ab 320GB, Gewicht: bis 2kg Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (at geizhals.de)
<_moep_> 13 is selten
<_moep_> 11" x220 oder die nachfolger
<quassy> Ist es? Naja 15,6 wird schon nen gutes Stück billiger, ist mir aber zu unhandlich
<quassy> x220?
<_moep_> es gibt genug ausstellungsstücke die keine kratzer haben
<_moep_> thinkpad x220
<_moep_> jfgi
<jokrebel> !ot
<kubine> jokrebel: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<quassy> Thinkpad fand ich relativ nervig mit zu arbeiten... und kleiner sollte es eigentlich nicht werden
<quassy> jokrebel: Aha. Also das Forum Kaufberatung auch gleich löschen bitte
<mosez> quassy: das bezieht sich nun mal nicht auf ubuntu... also offtopic :)
<jokrebel> quassy: Hier jedenfalls ist Support für aktuelle Ubuntu-Probleme normalerweise :-/
<quassy> mosez: Wo ist der Unterschied zu nem Thread in Kaufberatung? Würde halt schon gerne WLAN und Grafik am Laufen haben wenn ich mir nen Laptop hole
<quassy> jokrebel: Man merkts...
<ubu__> moin
<ubu__> ich hab da ein problem
<k1l> quassy: anstatt die beleidigte leberwurst zu spielen könntest du einfach im offtopic fragen, wo es diese aufteilung für unsere channel gang und gäbe ist.
<quassy> es ist halt nicht offtopic, gähn
<k1l> und du machst immernoch ein drama wo keines ist
<quassy> ich mach gar nichts ^^
<jokrebel> quassy: So lange Du mit Hardware X nicht Problem Y unter Ubuntu hast _ist_ es Offtopic. Basta.
<ubu__> nach den updates bekomme ich radiotray nicht mehr geöffnet..
<ubu__> würde das jetzt passen?
<ubu__> wenn nicht frag ich morgen nochmal...
<k1l> ubu__: welches ubuntu, was heisst: nicht mehr geöffnet, welche updates?
<quassy> jokrebel: Alleinentscheider oder Regeln lesen? "Der Kanal für Support zu stabilen, veröffentlichten Versionen von Ubuntu und offiziellen Derivaten."
<ubu__> 12.04 lts, die allgemeinen updates, es kommt ein asbsturtzbericht
<k1l> quassy: wie schon gesagt ist das hier nicht der channel für kaufberatung oder drama. da du mit beidem nicht aufhörst bist du gemutet. ob du es den regeln entsprechend im #ubuntu-de-offtopic nochmal vernünftig versuchst ist dir überlassen
<approach_> Mal eine Theoretische Frage: Wenn mailserver A ne mail versendet zu mailserver B, ist die übertragung verschlüsselt? Haben die sich vorher die Schlüssel ausgetauscht?
<ubu__> approach_: nein
<bekks> approach_: Nein. Nein.
<ubu__> ich such mal eben den fehler...
<jokrebel> quassy: Hast Du da auch _alles_ gelesen? Zum Beispiel auch den Punkt http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LocoTeam/IRC#ubuntu-de und auch den für den Offtopic-Kanal?
<kubine> Title: IRC › LocoTeam › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<approach_> bekks: ist die mail im klartext?
<bekks> approach_: Ja.
<k1l> ubu__: entweder die fehlermeldung oder den passenden bugreport wäre hilfreich
<ubu__> jop kommt gleich, danke schon mal
<mosez> hm... mist... fast koennte man das ruby paket das ich fuer ubuntu baue auch auf debian wheezy nutzen wenn da libffi6 nicht waere -.-
<approach_> bekks: gibt es keine security layer oder so?
<bekks> approach_: Nope.
<approach_> bekks: aber dann macht email schreiben kein sinn?
<bekks> approach_: Wieso?
<approach_> weil jeder mitlesen kann?
<ubu__> k1l: http://pastebin.com/MxvQwzRx - danach kommt ne fehlermeldung
<kubine> Title: sudo radiotray [sudo] password for ubu: Traceback (most recent call last): - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ubu__> schau mal bitte ob das alle so muss
<bekks> approach_: Das ist eines der Designprinzipien? Du kannst nicht sicherstellen, dass alle beteiligten Emailserver Verschlüsselung einsetzen.
<bekks> approach_: IdR verschlüsselst du von MUA zum MTA.
<k1l> ubu__: also sudo radiotray klingt shconmal fies
<ubu__> jop ob mit oder ohne es lässt sich trotzdem nicht öffnen
<k1l> ubu__: ja, das ist aber keine begründung einfach gui programme mit sudo zu starten :)
<ubu__> sry ;)
<approach_> bekks: genau richtig, aber was ist mit MTA zu MTA (über smtp)?
<bekks> approach_: Das ist nicht verschlüsselt, wenn der empfangende MTA keine Verschlüsselung kann, dein versendender MTA aber schon.
<ubu__> k1l: ab und an kommt noch eine andere fehlermeldung ich muss diese mal eben provozieren...
<ubu__> k1l: ERROR: Could not load classifier cascade /usr/share/opencv/haarcascades/haarcascade_frontalface_alt2.xml
<ubu__> das verzechnis ist ab share garnicht verfügbar...
<approach_> bekks: letzte frage des tages: wie wird man den zum e-mail weiterleiter also zwischen mta zu mta? ka wie der fachbegriff ist
<bekks> approach_: Bei kaskadierten MTA.
<ubu__> k1l: diese fehlermeldung tritt laut ubuntu forum in verbindung mit dem software center auf also das lässt sich auhc nicht öffnen
<ubu__> so, in den beschreibungen soll man versuchen die freil0r-plugins zu entfernen das habe ich getan
<ubu__> dann sudo autoremove 
<ubu__> aber es funktioniert nicht...
<approach_> ohw, denk-ansatz fehler, schnell die frage vergessen
<ubu__> k1l: welche informationen kann ich dir sonst noch geben?
<ubu__> ist das anliegen zu albern?
<k1l> ubu__: ist das kubuntu?
<ubu__> k1l: ubuntu 
<k1l> also unter 13.10 hab ich die probleme nicht mit radiotray.
<k1l> ich würde sagen du machst da einen bugreport auf und dann mal gucken was die profis dazu sagen
<ubu__> k1l: ich hab 12.04 schon gut ein jahr drauf, und vor 2 wochen ein updates gemacht und dann kommt halt immer dieser absturtzbericht, es lief immer problemlos
<ubu__> reinstall hat auuch nichts gebracht...
<k1l> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/frei0r/+bug/459940  das scheint damit verwandt zu sein. 
<kubine> Title: Bug #459940 “Launching totem when frei0r-plugins is installed sh...” : Bugs : “frei0r” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<ubu__> ja hatte icha uch gelsen mit den frei0r plugin...das hab ich ja gelsöcht
<k1l> da in den comments gehts auch noch um ein g-streamer plugin
<k1l> *paket
<ubu__> Uninstalling frei0r fixes the problem. - > über paketverwaltung oder?
<k1l> ja schau aber mal auf die datumsangaben
<ubu__> Paket frei0r-plugins ist nicht installiert, wird also auch nicht entfernt.
<ubu__> hmpf...könnte heulen..radiotray ist so gut ;)
<k1l> ja, sende ein bugreport an launchpad. vlt ist es nur eine abhängigkeit
<ubu__> oki
<ubu__> danke
#ubuntu-de 2013-08-20
<KEnnyShrek> hi
<KEnnyShrek> hi/join irc.freenode.net
<k1l_> KEnnyShrek: du bist schon auf freenode
<KEnnyShrek> jemand da?
<dadrc> Bestimmt.
<KEnnyShrek> err: unknown filesystem grub rescue>
<KEnnyShrek> kann jemand helfen?
<KEnnyShrek> der refchner f'hrt nicht hoch
<LetoThe2nd> ...seit?
<apollo13> KEnnyShrek: was hast denn gemacht?
<swed1> Hallo zusammen, mein Flash Plugin stürzt seit einiger regelmäßig ab. Anfangs dacht ich mir das das ne Opera Krankheit ist, nachdem ich jetzt auch oft Chromium benutze ist das dort auch der Fall. Wie "repariere" ich das?
<apollo13> gar nicht
<apollo13> versuchen kein flash zu verwenden
<koegs> ansonsten noch das pepper-plugin für chromium verwenden, wenn das nicht hilft, leider gelitten
<ppq> ich nutze normalerweise chromium ohne flash. in den (sehr seltenen) fällen dass ich es doch mal brauche, starte ich chrome
<KEnnyShrek> apollo ich habe versucht ubuntu neu zu installieren
<KEnnyShrek> die Partitionen habe ich gel;scht
<ppq> youtube-videos zb. spielt man einfach in vlc ab. vlc öffnen, strg+v (link in der zeiwchenablage), enter
<apollo13> ppq: html5 video…
<KEnnyShrek> dann habe ich ubuntu neu instaliert
<ppq> apollo13: geht nicht bei jedem yt video
<apollo13> die haben noch immer nicht alles konvertiert?
<ppq> nein, das hängt damit zusammen ob der uploader werbung für sien video aktiviert hat oder nicht
<flecki> moin an alle
<KEnnyShrek> wie kann ich den Grub reparieren?
<swed1> ohne flash geht vielleicht bei youtube, jedoch in vielen Fällen wird keine Alternative angeboten
<KEnnyShrek> neuinstallation hat nichts gebracht
<flecki> wie ich sehe sind hir noch meher die hilfe brauchen so wie ich :-(
<flecki> ich hätte auch ein problem 
<ppq> flecki: macht nichts, stell trotzdem einfach deine frage :)
<KEnnyShrek> ich hoffe jemand hat eine Idee
<ppq> KEnnyShrek: versuch es mal mit boot-repair von einer ubuntu live-cd aus
<flecki> ich hab ubuntu one deinstalliert nur im rechts oben neben der uhr ist immer noch das icon mit der wolke 
<ppq> KEnnyShrek: wie das geht, ist im internet gut dokumentiert. nutze dort einfach das "recommended repair"
<KEnnyShrek> hab gerade Ubuntu ohne installieren hochfegahren
<KEnnyShrek> geht es damit?
<ppq> KEnnyShrek: ja, das ist ein live-system
<KEnnyShrek> ok
<KEnnyShrek> was gebe ich ein_
<KEnnyShrek> ?
<ppq> KEnnyShrek: selber recherchieren :) stichworte hast du
<flecki> ich hab auch schon unter gnome-session- properties geschaut nur da ist nichts drinn ( leer )
<flecki> wie bekomm ich das deinstalliert oder aus dem autostart 
<KEnnyShrek> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ boot-repair
<KEnnyShrek> boot-repair: command not found
<ppq> KEnnyShrek: du musst es erst installieren
<k1l_> !package boot-repair
<ppq> KEnnyShrek: falls du die anleitung wirklich noch nicht gefunden hast: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<kubine> Title: Boot-Repair - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<apollo13> ppq: oO, das kenn ich gar nicht, danke
<apollo13> ich mach das immer händisch :)
<ppq> apollo13: joa, sehr nützlich, gerade bei uefi voodoo problemen
<apollo13> gut uefi nimm ich eh gummiboot
<flecki> kan mir keiner helfen ?
<k1l_> flecki: was war dein problem? ein icon obwohl ubuntu one deinstalliert ist?
<flecki> ja
<dadrc> Mal aus- und wieder eingeloggt seitdem?
<k1l_> was stört dich am icon? ist es noch da wenn du dich ausgeloggt hast?
<flecki> ich war nie eingeloggt 
<apollo13> …
<k1l_> aus dem desktop ausloggen
<flecki> der rechner ist nicht für mich sondern für meine Tante und die ist 70 die wird das wohl nicht nutzen 
<apollo13> ja, dann logg dich halt mal aus und wieder ein…
<apollo13> nur weil du was deinstallierst verschindet icons in rennenden programmen nicht ;)
<flecki> k1l_: ich hab auch schon ein neustart ausgeführt ist und bleibt da 
<k1l_> flecki: http://askubuntu.com/questions/189183/how-to-remove-ubuntu-one-unity-indicator-from-the-top-panel-in-ubuntu-12-04
<kubine> Title: How to remove "Ubuntu One" Unity indicator from the top panel in Ubuntu 12.04? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Ich hätte ja gesagt, den richtigen Indicator deinstallieren: indicator-ubuntuone und/oder indicator-sync, je nach Ubuntuversion.
<KennzShrek> boot-repair hatnicht geholfen
<dadrc> KennzShrek, dann zeig uns mal das Bootinfo-Dings
<KennzShrek> mom
<KennyShrek> Hallo
<KennyShrek> es hat geklappt
<KennyShrek> danke Leute
<mosez> hm... sind probleme mit den downloads von 13.04 bekannt?
<k1l_> nein, welche probleme?
<mosez> wget: unable to resolve host address ‘ddj9plya1d2mr.cloudfront.net’
<mosez> http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) (at releases.ubuntu.com)
<mosez> im browser das gleiche.
<dadrc> reproduzierbar hier, sieht nach Problemen mit dem Mirror aus
<k1l_> http://swtsrv.informatik.uni-mannheim.de/pub/linux/distributions/ubuntu-dvd-release/ versuch mal die hier
<kubine> Title: Index of /pub/linux/distributions/ubuntu-dvd-release/ (at swtsrv.informatik.uni-mannheim.de)
<dadrc> Genau, einfach 'nen anderen nehmen
<mosez> danke
<Argh> Moin, moin!
<Argh> Moin, moin!
<HAWiese> Hach ein _moep_ den kenn ich doch aus #Wikipedia-de :)
<HAWiese> und der Funfood is auch hier :)
<Funfood> ja lkar :)
<HAWiese> klar is anders, könntest auch Windowsnutzer sein 
<Funfood> HAWiese .. aber zum "nur labern" nach -offtopic wechseln, wird hier nicht gern gesehen ;)
<HAWiese> japp
<mosez> juhu... meine vagrant baseboxes auf ubuntu basis werden gebaut, auch wenn die installation pink ist und irgendwie nicht korrekt dargestellt wird :D
<produnis> Hallo liebe Supporter, nach einem Kernel-Update von heute fährt mein Laptop nicht mehr mit X hoch. Die Fehlermeldung lautet in etwa: "Die API des Kernels nutzt NVIDIA 319, ihr Treiber ist aber 307... meine Frage: wie a) finde ich heraus welches Treiberpaket installiert ist (weil ich das entfernen muss, richtig)? und b) wie kann ich anschließend das richtige 319-Treiberpaket installieren?
<produnis> "the nvidia kernel module has version 319.32, but this nvidia driver component has version 304.88"
<ppq> produnis: welche ubuntuversion? wie hast du den treiber installier: von der nvidia-seite heruntergeladen und installiert oder über die paketverwaltung (einschließlich fenster "eingeschränkte treiber")?
<produnis> ppq, Ubuntu 12.04-64bit - Treiber wurde damals (also 2012) mittels Jockey installiert... bislang nie probleme, heute per "Aktualisierungen" neue Kernelversion installiert (weil so vorgeschlagen), 
<produnis> nach nem reboot kein X mehr
<ppq> produnis: was gibt der befehl uname -a aus?
<produnis> 3.2.0-52-generic # Ubuntu SMP x86_64 X86_64 x 86_64 GNU/Linux
<produnis> 3.2.0-52-generic #78-Ubuntu SMP x86_64 X86_64 x 86_64 GNU/Linux
<produnis> (sorry, muss das hier abtippen, da anderer rechner)
<ppq> produnis: ah, okay. und apt-cache policy nvidia-current*? interessant ist die versionsnummer des installierten pakets (entweder nvidia-current oder nvidia-current-updates)
<produnis> da wirft er so viel aus,
<produnis> dass ich nicht alles lesen kann,
<produnis> weil ich nicht nach oben scrollen kann
<ppq> apt-cache policy nvidia-current* | less
<produnis> ah
<produnis> thx
<ppq> dann kannst du mit den pfeiltasten scrollen
<produnis> nvidia-current:
<produnis> mom
<produnis> ich pastbin das eben
<ppq> ach, netzwerk hast du? dann bitte gleich einen kompletten sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh :)
<ppq> die resultierende datei musst du noch entpacken (mit gunzip dateiname.gz)
<produnis> ah
<produnis> ok
<produnis> mom
<ppq> dann via pastebinit dateiname in einen pastebin schieben, vorher das paket "pastebinit" installieren falls nötig
<produnis> ppq, 
<produnis> <produnis> ah
<produnis> args
<produnis> mom
<produnis> http://pastebin.com/T4j2n0u8
<kubine> Title: ____________________________________________ Start of NVIDIA bug report log f - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<produnis> http://pastebin.com/T4j2n0u8  ppq
<kubine> Title: ____________________________________________ Start of NVIDIA bug report log f - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ppq> produnis: und jetzt noch ein dpkg -l | grep -i "ii  nvidia" | pastebinit
<produnis> leere zeile
<ppq> zwei leerzeichen zwischen ii und nvidia
<produnis> aah
<ppq> (ja, das geht eleganter)
<produnis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6006721/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> produnis: okay. deinstallier mal folgende pakete: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-settings-319-updates nvidia-319-updates    # dann bleibt nur der 304er übrig, der funktioniert gut
<ppq> äh, der 310er
<produnis> oki
<produnis> i try
<ppq> der 304er auch, den kannst du im grunde auch deinstallieren.sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current nvidia-304  # guck aber, dass der 310er installiert bleibt
<produnis> wups
<ppq> muss jetzt weg, viel erfolg noch
<produnis> jetzt entfernt er grade den experimental-310 mit
<produnis> aber den 304er hab ich nicht mit angegeben
<produnis> evtl. bleibt der jetzt nur übrig
<ppq> zur not entfern einfach alle und installiert dann den 310er nochmal neu
<ppq> bist ja eh schon im TTY
<produnis> hauptsache die kiste fährt überhaupt mit X hoch, dann kann ich über Jockey alles wieder richten.... denke ich .. ;)
<produnis> jo
<produnis> so
<produnis> reboot
<produnis> lol, ppq macht sich vom acker
<produnis> ;)
<produnis> HURRA
<produnis> sach ma eine(r) ppq, wenn er zurück kommt, dass das hingehauen hat!!!
<produnis> allerbesten Dank!!!!
<swed1> Hallo, es gibt doch bei Ubuntu bei den Funktionen für Barrierefreiheit die Tastaturmaus mit der man über den Nummernblock den Cursor steuern kann. Ist es möglich den "linken Mausklick" - welcher über die Taste "5" angesprochen wird - umzustellen auf eine andere Taste?
<thunder-storm> hallo zusammen
<thunder-storm> ich nutze ubuntu 12.04 lts und habe eine kleine frage zu unity. In der Seitenleiste gibt es ja das Icon "Persönliche Ordner". Bis gestern konnte ich per Rechtsklick dort direkt "Bilder", "Musik" usw. direkt anwählen - seit heute fehlt diese Möglichkeit. Weiss jemand, wie ich diese Funktionalität wieder herstellen kann?
<thunder-storm> Nun finden sich nur die Funktionen "Neues Fenster öffnen" "Persönliche Ordner" und "Aus Starter entfernen"
<thunder-storm> "Quicklist" heisst das Menü glaub ich
<jokrebel> wenn Du neues Fenster öffnen wählst sind sie dann in Nautilus auf der rechten Seite alle vorhanden?
<thunder-storm> Ja, das schon
<thunder-storm> Nur in der Quicklist leider nicht
<k1l_> thunder-storm: hast du denn was verändert bevor es nicht mehr ging?
<k1l_> in 13.10 geht das feature noch bei mir
<thunder-storm> Heute kam ein Software-Update, der neue Kernel 3.5.0-39 und eine Bibliothek libgrip glaube ich
<thunder-storm> seither sind die einträge verschwunden
<thunder-storm> Ansonsten habe ich keine Änderungen vorgenommen
<k1l_> thunder-storm: neu einloggen versucht? geht das im guest account?
<thunder-storm> Im guest-account kann ich es testen, einen moment
<k1l_> ich hab gerade kein 12.04 mit desktop zur hand um es gegen zu prüfen. aber in 13.10 ist es noch nicht rausgeflogen deswegen denke ich das feature sollte eigentlich vorhanden sein
<k1l_> bin afk
<thunder-storm> Ah, ich lese gerade, die quicklist wird dynamisch genieriert http://iloveubuntu.net/nautilus-received-dynamic-unity-quicklist-ubuntu-1204-lts
<kubine> Title: Nautilus received dynamic Unity quicklist in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS | Iloveubuntu: Ubuntu blog (at iloveubuntu.net)
<thunder-storm> Wenn ich ein neues Lesezeichen anlege, erscheint dies auch nicht in der quicklist
<thunder-storm> ich glaube, hier liegt irgendwo das problem
<thunder-storm> re
<thunder-storm> so, habs gerade im guest-mode getestet, hier funktioniert es auch nicht :(
<thunder-storm> Kann ich irgendwie herausfinden, welche pakete er heute beim update aktualisiert hat?
<thunder-storm> ich sehe auch gerade, das die quicklists für libreoffice ebenfalls verschwunden sind
<thunder-storm> Dort steht nur noch "Bezeichnung leer"
<k1l_> thunder-storm: hast du PPAs aktiviert?
<thunder-storm> ja
<k1l_> zeig mal ein "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/" in einem pastebin
<k1l_> also ich hab ein paar bugs gefunden, die alle darauf beruhten, dass eine andere gnome/nautilus version per PPA genutzt wurde
<thunder-storm> http://pastebin.com/ULv938ZR
<kubine> Title: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 134 Aug 15 15:57 alexeftimie-ppa-precise.list -rw-r--r- - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<thunder-storm> ich habe etwas in der /var/log/apt/history.log entdeckt
<thunder-storm> Start-Date: 2013-08-20  18:56:39
<thunder-storm> Commandline: aptdaemon role='role-remove-packages' sender=':1.68'
<thunder-storm> -- SCHNIPP --
<thunder-storm> Install: linux-headers-3.2.0-52-generic:amd64 (3.2.0-52.78, automatic), linux-headers-3.2.0-52:amd64 (3.2.0-52.78, automatic), linux-image-3.5.0-39-generic:amd64 (3.5.0-39.60~precise1), linux-headers-3.5.0-39-generic:amd64 (3.5.0-39.60~precise1, automatic), linux-headers-3.5.0-39:amd64 (3.5.0-39.60~precise1, automatic), libvdpau1:amd64 (0.4.1-3ubuntu1.1, automatic), nvidia-settings-319-updates:amd64 (319.32-0ubuntu0.0.1, automatic)
<thunder-storm> Upgrade: linux-image-generic-lts-quantal:amd64 (3.5.0.37.43, 3.5.0.39.45), linux-headers-generic-lts-quantal:amd64 (3.5.0.37.43, 3.5.0.39.45), linux-headers-generic:amd64 (3.2.0.51.61, 3.2.0.52.62), linux-generic-lts-quantal:amd64 (3.5.0.37.43, 3.5.0.39.45), nvidia-settings-experimental-310:amd64 (310.14-0ubuntu0.1, 319.32-0ubuntu0.0.1), linux-libc-dev:amd64 (3.2.0-51.77, 3.2.0-52.78)
<thunder-storm> Error: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<thunder-storm> ok - wurde gerade getrennt - scheint wohl etwas viel text gewesen zu sein
<k1l_> !paste
<kubine> k1l_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<koegs> thunder-storm: joah, da hat mein warning-script gegriffen :)
<thunder-storm> ok, danke für den hinweis ;)
<thunder-storm> aber wie man sieht, nur kernel + nvidia-settings und libvdpau1 - am Ende ein dpkg-error
<k1l_> fahr nochmal ein "sudo apt-get update&& sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" und packe alles in einen pastbin
<thunder-storm> keine neuen pakete
<thunder-storm> läuft sauber durch
<thunder-storm> Was ist "bamfdaemon"?
<thunder-storm> och mensch, das gibts doch nicht :( habe jetzt alle files durchgeschaut, die seit dem letzten upgrade verändert wurden und rein gar nichts entdeckt, was in irgendeiner form mit den verschwundenen quicklist-einträgen von natilus zu tun haben könnte :( weiss jemand zufällig, wie ich den Punkt "Persönliche Ordner" im Startpanel wiederherstellen kann? Habe ihn jetzt probehalber entfernt.
<loki87> hallo :)
<loki87> wie kann es sein das ich bei ubuntu als root keine ausgabe von dmesg bekomme
<bekks> Wieso bist du root?
<loki87> es ist egal ob user, sudo oder root
<loki87> kein dmesg
<loki87> leer auch in var/log
<bekks> Dann möchte ich gerne mal ein lsb_release -a; cat /proc/cpuinfo und ein sudo dmesg in einem Pastebin sehen. :)
<loki87> http://pastebin.com/Bqw5Qcfc#
<kubine> Title: lsb_release -a; cat /proc/cpuinfo No LSB modules are available. Distributor - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<loki87> http://pastebin.com/Bqw5Qcfc
<kubine> Title: lsb_release -a; cat /proc/cpuinfo No LSB modules are available. Distributor - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> loki87: Ist das ein Desktop?
<loki87> nein
<loki87> server
<loki87> einer von 6
<loki87> sowas ist mir in 9jahren ubuntu noch nie unter gekommen
<bekks> Dann schieb doch mal die Ausgabe von ls -lha /var/log in einen Pastebin
<loki87> http://pastebin.com/nvdqUH2r
<kubine> Title: root@lvps176-28-9-60:/var/log/apache2# ls -lha /var/log insgesamt 1,4G drwxr-x - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> loki87: Das ist ein vserver - da musst du deinen Provider fragen, ob das dann so richtig ist.
<loki87> ich weiß das das ein vserver ist. ich hab das gefühl das eventuell der dmesg dienst koruppiert ist und er desgween keien ausgabe gibt
<bekks> Du wusstest das - aber du hast uns dieses kleine, wichtige Detail nicht mitgeteilt ;)
<bekks> Und dann auch noch mit Plesk, was Du uns auch nicht mitgeteilt hast.
<loki87> plesk nutz ich nicht
<bekks> Ist aber trotzdem drauf.
<loki87> aber unabhänig davon. hattest dus schonmal das dmesg kein ausgabe gibt ?
<bekks> Ja, auf vserver. Daher der Hinweis oben.
<k1l_> dmesg mit der größe 1 ist nicht normal
<k1l_> ich würde aber auch erstmal gucken ob der hoster das image vlt nicht verbockt hat
<loki87> echt strange server läuft seit mehr als einem jahr und das ging immer bei dem anderen mit fast gleicher konfig gehn auch
#ubuntu-de 2013-08-21
<dane0542> pcs-landingpage-flyer
<dane0542> pcs-landingpage-flyer
<apollo13> dane0542: is gut
<dreamon> Woran könnte es liegen wenn unetbootin meinen Usb-Stick nicht anzeigt.?
<dadrc> Die üblichen Sachen schon ausgeschlossen?
<dreamon> dadrc, üblich? Nunja. Er wird ja automatisch gemountet. fdisk zeigt ihn an. Aber für gewöhnlich wird bei unetbootin dann /dev/sdd angezeigt. In diesem Fall nicht.
<dadrc> hmmh. Eigentlich schon.
<dreamon> Ich mach den Stick mal partitionsfrei. Weiß nicht was ihn da stört.
<dadrc> Ist mir auch noch nicht passiert.
<dreamon> Mir schon sehr oft. Hab dann verschiedene Sticks probiert und einer ging dann immer. Aber in dem Fall hab ich nur einen .. und muß mit dem klarkommen
<dreamon> Habe das Image direkt mit dd versucht auf den Stick zu kopieren. Aber davon bootet er nicht.
<dreamon> Gibt es noch einen Möglichkeit eine Iso auf einen Stick zu bringen so das er diesen Bootet?
<koegs> bei den aktuellen ubuntu-isos einfach per dd
<dreamon> Wollte backtrack mal testen. Und davon hab ich eine Iso. Aber die läßt sich nicht in Virutalbox zum starten überreden. Daher den umweg über USB-Boot.
<mosez> so... mal sehen was ich noch fuer debian packages brauche ausser fuer precise :)
<swise> moin zusammen
<swise> kurz über "apt-get upgrade"
<swise> auf einem ubuntu-server - wie oft sollte das durchgeführt werden ?
<swise> empfehlenswert in cron einzubauen ?
<dadrc> Sobald Updates da sind, allerdings halte ich nichts davon, dass zu automatisieren.
<LetoThe2nd> auf nem echten server: so oft wie kritische updates kommen und sie entsprechend vor dem deployment geprüft werden.
<dadrc> *das
<k1l> mit upgrade kommen halt die ganzen security updates. einfach alles draufbügeln automatisch ist aber meist der fahrschein ins chaos
<dadrc> Ich hab "apt-get update" jede Nacht, wenn Updates da sind, sagt die Kiste Bescheid und ich gucke mir an, was kommt und entscheide, ob ich das direkt installiere oder lieber vorher teste.
<apollo13> nagios ftw
<dadrc> Icinga, aber ja.
<swise> das würde ich auch ungern automatisieren, auf der anderen seite sollte auch kein sicherheitsrisiko durch kein update entstehen
<apollo13> dadrc: aber ich muss eh mal aufärumen, ich hab aktuell erst 300 checks; das muss mehr werden
<dadrc> Dann konfigurier die Kiste so, dass du mitkriegst, wenn Updates anstehen.
<k1l> swise: es geht eher darum, dass ein upgrade der pakete etwas vermurkst.
<k1l> die motd sollte eigentlich auch anzeigen wieviele updates und sicherheitsupdates anstehen
<apollo13> k1l: die ist putt
<apollo13> und aktualisiert sich nicht wenn der server mal rennt
<dadrc> Kannst du so pauschal nicht sagen, bei meinem Server geht das.
<k1l> bei mir ist sie nicht putt
<apollo13> 7 packages can be updated.
<apollo13> 6 updates are security updates.
<k1l> beweis duch gegenbeweis :)
<apollo13> *** System restart required ***
<apollo13> k1l: dann sag mir wer das wann updated
<swise> update und security update .. unterschied
<apollo13> swise: kein unterschied
<apollo13> swise: du willst weder noch automatisch installieren
<swise> "apt-ge update && apt-get upgrade" bewirkt dass welche updates eingespielt werden ?
<swise> alle ?
<apollo13> natürlich
<swise> okay
<swise> gut
<k1l> swise: ubuntu liefert meistens keine neuen versionen aus, sondern packt die sicherheitsupdates in die alten versionen rein
<dadrc> upgrade installiert nur Updates, für die keinen neuen Pakete gebraucht werden.
<dadrc> dist-upgrade installiert alles.
<dadrc> Relevant zB für Kernel.
<swise> aaha, ne das wäre nicht so gut+
<apollo13> k1l: also ich sehe in etc kein indiz dass update-motd aktualisiert wird nach einem boot
<dadrc> apollo13, /etc/update-motd.d/90-updates-available ist für die Updates zuständig
<dadrc> Und das führt ` /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available` aus
<apollo13> dadrc: das ist mir klar, und wann wird update-motd ausgeführt
<apollo13> jaja
<swise> ich denk ich schaue einfachmal mal manuell zwischendurch rein und führ dann das update durch
<apollo13> aber wann wird das ausgeführt…
<apollo13> soweit ich weiß nur beim boot
<k1l> apollo13: nee, nicht nur beim booten
<swise> wie kann ich denn benachrichtigt werden, logge mich nur übers terminal ein
<apollo13> k1l: dann woher
<dadrc> apollo13, Loginhook, soweit ich weiß,
<apollo13> dadrc: definitiv nicht, oder die cachen das für nen tag
<k1l> ich versuch gerade nachzulesen
<dadrc> apollo13, jo, da ist irgendein Cache dabei.
<apollo13> ich hab im motd beim login grad:
<apollo13>   System information as of Mi 21. Aug 08:38:51 CEST 2013
<apollo13> ist wohl ein bisserl hinten…
<k1l> The basic design is rather simple. The update-motd package creates a directory, /etc/update-motd.d, and installs a cronjob, /etc/cron.d/update-motd, which calls /usr/sbin/update-motd every 10 minutes (by default).
<dadrc> k1l, old news, soweit ich weiß. Haben sie mit 10.04 geändert.
<dadrc> swise, entweder, du konfigurierst dir den Server so, dass er dir Mails schickt, wenn es Updates gibt, oder lässt irgendwo ein Überwachungstool laufen, was sich im Grunde für dich einloggt und nachguckt.
<apollo13> root@ruwa:/etc/cron.d# ls
<apollo13> mdadm
<apollo13> gut update-motd ist auch nicht installiert
<apollo13> das könnte was erklären *gg*
<swise> alles klar, werd mich mal damit beschäfitgen
<swise> Vielen Dank zusammen
<apollo13> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/all/update-motd/filelist lol
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – File list of package update-motd/raring/all (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> pam_motd  bei jedem login
<apollo13> manchmal frage ich mich was fürn crap ubuntu zusammenpackaged
<dadrc> sag ich doch.
<apollo13> ich glaub dennnoch dass der das cacht und allgemein putt ist^^
<deem> Hi. Hat zufällig jemand ne Idee, wie man Nautilus in gnome-shell sagen kann, dass er Ordner immer zuerst anzeigen soll? Momentan ist meine Sortierung wild durcheinander, sprich er sortiert Ordner auch Alphabetisch und zeigt sie so zwischen den Dateien an.
<dadrc> deem, gerade kein Nautilus hier, aber http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2074040&p=12307902#post12307902 sieht gut aus
<kubine> Title: [gnome] Sorting folders and files in nautilus 3.6 (at ubuntuforums.org)
<deem> dadrc: sehr gut. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so einfach ist. :) Wenn ich jetzt noch herausfinde, wie ich das auf alle Ordner anwende, bin ich vollkommen zufrieden. :)
<rednet> Wenn der Ubuntu server installiert ist wie komme ich an den hostname ?
<rednet> oder ip
<dadrc> wo hast du ihn denn installiert?
<dadrc> So generell, `ifconfig`, `hostname` bzw `hostname -f`
<rednet> alten rechner  von der ubuntuseite:danke
<cronon> Nachdem ich einige Plugins im CCSM aktiviert habe, ist mein Fenstermanager abgestürzt und startet auch nach einem Neustart nicht. Was soll ich tun, damit ich wieder meinen Fenstermanager habe?
<k1l> kommt drauf an was du da gefummelt hast. Unter Umständen kann man das Unity dort unbenutzbar machen, daher sollte man im CCSM nicht blind rumklicken.
<k1l> cronon: am ehesten geht es wohl, wenn du compiz/unity zurücksetzt:
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/FAQ
<kubine> Title: FAQ › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<cronon> falls du "compiz --replace" meinst, das ändert nichts
<k1l> cronon: ich meine du solltest dir jetzt mal 10min zeit nehmen und die wiki seite lesen, die ich dir gezeigt habe
<cronon> okay
<cronon_> Ich hab tatsächlich die Seite zu flüchtig gelesen, jetzt funktioniert alles wieder, danke :)
<k1l> gut :)
<Franz____> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem beim Installieren von Ubuntu. Finde dazu bei Google leider nichts. Kann ich meine Frage mal hier stellen?
<k1l> !details
<k1l> frank_: jo erkläre am besten so genau wie möglich wo es hakt und welche fehlermeldungen du bekommst
<Franz____> Ich boote über UEFI (alles andere im BIOS deaktiviert). Boote in "Try Ubuntu without Installation". Wenn ich dann mit GParted eine GPT Tabelle erstellen will, wird die komplette Platte als unpartitioniert angezeigt, GParted zeigt ein Rotes Ausrufezeichen daran: "/dev/sda/ unrecognized disk label"
<Franz____> Hatte das gleiche Problem auch schon, wenn ich mit BIOS boote
<k1l> hmm, uefi ist nicht so meine baustelle, vllt weiss wer anderes da was
<dadrc> Wenn du das gleiche Problem auch mit BIOS-Boot hast, wieso hat dann UEFI was damit zu tun?
<Franz____> Hats recht, sorry. War unklar geschrieben
<Franz____> Hatte auf der Platte auch schon ein Windows drauf (bis vor ein paar Minuten), um abzuklären ob es an der Platte liegt
<dadrc> Und das Erstellen einer GPT klappt garnicht?
<dadrc> Also, wann genau kommt die Fehlermeldung?
<Franz____> Beim Erstellen von GPT kommt keine Fehlermeldung, da läuft eine Progressbar durch, zeigt danach wieder die GParted GUI an. Dort steht dann "unallocated" mit einem roten Ausrufezeichen. Wenn ich draufklicke steht dort "/dev/sda: unrecognized disk label
<dadrc> Hast du mal versucht, eine msdos-Table zu erstellen?
<dadrc> Nur so als Test?
<Franz____> Ja, habe ich: Gleiches Problem
<dadrc> ok
<dadrc> Dann würd ich mal gparted wegpacken und es direkt mit parted probieren
<dadrc> sudo parted /dev/sda
<Franz____> über das Terminal dann?
<Franz____> ok
<dadrc> > mklabel gpt
<dadrc> Fragt dann, ob du das wirklich willst ...
<dadrc> > yes
<dadrc> Mal eben afk. Wenn parted Fehler ausspuckt, bitte in 'nen Pastebin und den Link hierher.
<dadrc> Bin in ~20 Minuten wieder da, aber zwischendrin sind ja auch noch andere Leute da.
<Franz____> okay,danke
<Franz____> ALso mit parted kommt keine abfrage, der befehl wird einfach so angenommen; aber danach ändert sich auch nichts
<Franz____> also sudo parted -l gibt weiterhin /dev/sda unrecognized disk label aus
<cronon_> Ich war gestern schon hier im Kanal und hab von meinem Problem bei der Ubuntu-Installation berichtet, es hat sich nun herausgestellt, dass der MBR nicht (korrekt) beschrieben wurde, obwohl bei jeder Installation (mit 13.10 und 13.04) per Haken angewählt wurde, dass GRUB nach /dev/sda soll. Ist das ein Fehler den ich melden sollte, oder passiert das unter bestimmten Bedingungen nunmal und ich habe das falsch verstanden?
<rednet> geht auch install ssh stATT openssh-server
<k1l> !ssh > rednet 
<kubine> rednet: Informationen zu SSH finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH
<LetoThe2nd> kennt jemand ne methode die srcversion des laufenden kernels zu bestimmen? also sozusagen das gegenstück zu srcversion in modinfo
<rednet> da stegt fehlschlag  beim upgrade was kann man da tun
<dadrc> Franz____, sorry, dann bin ich damit überfragt.
<Franz____> also ich kann mit einer GParted Live DVD die Partitionstabelle erstellen
<Franz____> soweit bin ich schon
<dadrc> Na, immerhin.
<Franz____> aber die Ubuntu Installation auf der gpt von der GParted Live DVD ging eben nicht (werde es jetzt nochmal machen für ein schönes Fehlerlog)
<Franz____> Bisher habe ich nur "The creation of swap space in partition #3 of SCSI5 (0,1,0) (sda) failed."
<Franz____> welches logfile hilft denn? syslog?
<tobiasgies> Guten Abend zusammen, ich hätt' da gerne mal ein Problem. Ich habe an meine Radeon HD 6800 drei Bildschirme angeschlossen und würde die gerne unter Ubuntu 13.04 als einen großen Desktop benutzen. Mit zwei Bildschirmen kein Problem, sobald ich den dritten zuschalten will meldet mir das CCC, dass nicht genug Grafikspeicher vorhanden sei. Das leuchtet mir bei 1GB Grafikspeicher nicht wirklich ein. Was muss
<tobiasgies>  ich tun, um meinen dritten Monitor zum funktionieren zu bringen?
<tobiasgies> das Problem tritt sowohl mit den fglrx-Treibern aus dem Ubuntu-Repository als auch mit dem neuesten Beta-Treiber von AMD auf.
<beaver74> tobiasgies, soltle sich hiermit einstellen lassen.. warum die Meldung mit dem vRAM ausgegeben wird kann ich dir auch nicht sagen - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR
<kubine> Title: RandR › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> tobiasgies, den Beta-Treiber hattest du von ATI selber und am Paketmanager vorbei installiert?
<beaver74> tobiasgies, warum nutzt du da nicht einen stabilen, gibt es einen Grund den Beta zu verwenden?
<tobiasgies> beaver74, der Beta-Treiber ist von AMD selbst, aber ich hab deb-pakete erzeugen lassen und die mit dpkg installiert
<tobiasgies> beaver74, ich hatte den stabilen zuerst probiert und gedacht, ich probier mal den aktuellsten um auszuschließen dass das problem darin schon behoben ist
<tobiasgies> beaver74, xrandr gibt mir aus, es seien nur zwei bildschirme connected - CCC sieht drei
<beaver74> tobiasgies, afaik keine wirklich gute Idee.. es sollte sich doch ein Treiber im Repository finden lassen
<beaver74> tobiasgies, schmeiß den jetzt verwendeten runter und nimm einen stabilen aus den Ubuntu-Quellen
<beaver74> tobiasgies, und ob sich das CCC und randr verstehen sollte geklärt werden.. kann dir da leider auch nichts zu sagen (aber evtl. noch jemand anderes hier)
#ubuntu-de 2013-08-22
<ViP3R4> SnakeByte
<ViP3R4> ww sry
<LetoThe2nd> busch: magst du bitte deine verbindung in ordnung bringen?
<LetoThe2nd> busch: oder uns zumindest so lange aus dem autojoin nehmen? danke
<MuhQ> moin zusammen
<LetoThe2nd> busch: hallo?
<LetoThe2nd> busch: nochmal... bitte bring deinen link in ordnung oder nimm uns aus dem autojoin.
<LetoThe2nd> busch: letzter versuch!!!
<ubu123> hey, wenn ich mein laptop per hdmi an den fernseher anschließe, wird kein ton übertragen. der ton kommt weiterhin aus dme laptopboxen. normal?
<ubu123> hatte bisher nie hdmi benutzt
<ubu123> unter windows soll der ton wohl mit übertragen werden (gleiches modell)
<stevieh> ubu123: kannst du eigentlich in den audiosettings einstellen.
<Ekkehardt> quit
<Ekkehardt> Kennt sich jemand mit jockey-text aus?
<Ekkehardt> Das Problem ist: wenn ich jockey-text starte meldet es, dass nach Treibern gesucht wird. Nach einer Minute beendet es sich ohne weiteren Kommentar.
<apollo13> Ekkehardt: installier die treiber halt normal
<Ekkehardt> apollo13: Das Problem dabei ist: ich habe nvidia-310 drauf, nouveau, usw. Ich möchte einen Treiber auswählen. Mit jockey ging das immer ganz gut, aber seit 12.04.3 kam, hab ich kein X mehr, weil Kernelmodul und Treiber nicht mehr zusammen passen...
<apollo13> schön, aber wenns nicht geht musst es eben händisch machen
<Ekkehardt> apollo13: Und wie geht das?
<apollo13> naja wenn kernelmodul und treiber nicht zusammenpassen ist da eh mehr kaputt
<apollo13> paste mal den xserver log und was genau du installiert hast
<Ekkehardt> X-log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6013250
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> Ekkehardt: ok, also da ist das wahre problem. guck mal ob du die passenden kernel-header hast zum kernel
<Ekkehardt> k1l_: Wie muss da gleich das Paket heißen?
<k1l_> uname -a für den kernel und dpkg -l | grep linux-headers       für die header
<Ekkehardt> k1l_: Kernel 3.2.0-51 ist gerade gebootet. Installiert ist aber auch 3.2.0-52. Header sind für beide vorhanden.
<apollo13> ist laut dkms status alles kompiliert/installiert was du für diesen kernel für nvidia brauchst?
<k1l_> ekaF: stand vor beiden headers ein II ?
<gmail> hallo, habe gerade ne gnome-shell-extension installiert (gmail notify). dann habe ich iin den einstellungen dieser extension etwas verstellt. (Die position auf "Mitte Des Panels" gestellt).. jetzt ist ne weg und ich kanns nichtmehr zurückstellen
<gmail> deinstallieren und neu installieren bringt nichts, die extension scheint sich irhendwo die einstellungen zu merke
<k1l_> Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the system's kernel log for additional error messages and consult the NVIDIA README for details.
<k1l_> Ekkehardt: ^
<k1l_> also mal syslog angucken
<Ekkehardt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6013266 <- installiertes nvidia-Zeug
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Ekkehardt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6013271 <- dkms status
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> ohje. du hast da garantiert mehrere nvidia treiber quer installiert und nun ist chaos im system
<Ekkehardt> bis zum upgrade auf 12.04.3 lief alles, deshalb hab ich nix gemerkt.
<Ekkehardt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6013286 <- syslog grep nvidia
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> das ist wohl der falsche pastebin Ekkehardt 
<Ekkehardt> Ich hab /var/log/syslog | grep nvidia | patebinit gemacht.
<Ekkehardt> +s
<k1l_> machs nochmal
<Ekkehardt> oh, tippfehleer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6013280
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> hmm, kannst du mal den ganzen hochladen?
<Ekkehardt> klar, moment
<Ekkehardt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6013308 <- ganzes syslog
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<TheInfinity> Ekkehardt: ich hab das n weilchen nicht mehr gemacht, aber bei 12.04 konnte man wunderbar auf der konsole jockey-gtk verwenden, die alten treiber kicken und die neuen installieren
<k1l_> Ekkehardt: sieh mal im syslog ab zeile 4280
<Ekkehardt> TheInfinity: gtk couldn't be initialized
<TheInfinity> Ekkehardt: nicht einfach in die konsole eintippen. ubuntuusers.de wiki lesen. ;)
<k1l_> Ekkehardt: hast du da nvidia treiber mal als .deb order .run installiert? also von der nvidia homepage runtergeladen?
<k1l_> NVRM: API mismatch: the client has the version 304.88, but this kernel module has the version 319.32.  Please make sure that this kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version
<Ekkehardt> k1l_: nein, definitiv immer über jockey
<k1l_> du hast aber alle treiber installiert. das klappt so nicht
<Ekkehardt> k1l_: Das hatte startx auch gemeldet, glaube ich. Oder was in der Art. Deshalb wollte ich ja mit jockey-text alles einheitlich machen.
<k1l_> log dich in einer tty ein (strg+alt+f1, wenn du nicht eh schon im recovery bist). dann lightdm stoppen. dann alle nvidia pakete deinstallieren. (evtl mal nvidia-uninstall probieren) und dann für einen nvidia treiber entscheiden 
<k1l_> Ekkehardt: und startx ist eine schlechte idee. starte lightdm wenn du den xserver starten willst
<Ekkehardt> k1l_: Das geht ja genausowenig.
<k1l_> ja aber ubuntu ist auf das starten per DM ausgelegt. mit startx haust du dir nur die rechte um die ohren
<Ekkehardt> k1l_: ok
<geary> hey, hab mir ausm wiki ein email programm namens geary installiert. wieso sieht das im wiki so hübsch (http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/25/42/geary.png ) und bei mir (Gnome3) so hässlich ( aus?
<geary> das programm hat ja auch keine echten einstellungsmöglichkeiten
<stevieh1> wie siehts denn bei dir aus?
<k1l_> geary: ja, geary ist eher sehr "schlank" gehalten
<geary> so siehts aus http://abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom20130djqb.png
<geary> ich könnt damit leben , aber die leiste links sieht bei mir einfach nicht aus wie im wiki
<geary> vlt sollte man dann einfach mal den screenshot ausm wiki erneuern
<stevieh1> das können doch window styles sein?
<stevieh1> och, da wird dich sicher niemand dran hindern ;-)
<geary> wieso machen denn entwickler ihre programme hässlicher/unübersichtlicher..
<geary> gibt eh schon so wenige email-clienten
<stevieh1> weil jeder was anderes will, aber das können wir nebenan besprechen.
<k1l_> geary: es kann auch gut an den systemthemes/einstellungen liegen. also dass gnome-shell da gewisse dropdown und styles fordert
<geary> naja stimmt, danke soweit :) ich lös das anders, ich bau einfach ne .desktop datei die mit firefox auf mail.google.de zeigt. Wo trage ich dann diesen Befehl, diese .desktop Datei als "Standard Programm" für Emails ein?
<stevieh1> ich würde mal sagen, gar nicht. Vor allem hast du nicht viel von, weil die ganzen URI Handler dann nicht gehen.
<Ekkehardt> So, alles runtergeschmissen und die 319 neu aufgespielt. Jetzt läuft alles rund, inklusive der Spiele über Steam.
<Ekkehardt> Vielen Dank, Leute.
<duese> Hallo Leute, was kann das Problem sein, wenn Tastatureingaben komisch interpretiert werden? Also wenn ich z.B. ein Terminal offen habe und 'b' drücke wird das bearbeiten Menü geöffnet.
<duese> das geht mit allen Tasten so. Ein klick mit der Maus auf einen Button bewirkt nichts, außer dass ich das Fenster verschieben kann.
<duese> Problem ist, dass ich den Rechner oder X nicht einfach neu starten kann, da ich nach einem ewig langen Virenscan die Ergebnisse noch sichern möchte.
<koegs> duese: hängt evtl. irgendeine taste auf dem keyboard?
<duese> Ne, 'leider' nicht
<koegs> ist das ein rechner oder ein notebook? hast du die möglichkeit ne andere tastatur anzuschliessen?
<dadrc> da hängt alt oder win
<dadrc> VM?
<TheInfinity> so. habe mein mailserver problem etwas abstrahiert bekommen. das da: http://pastebin.com/sxX1WUQV
<kubine> Title: Problem rDNS + Mail DNS domain1.com: 1.2.3.4 DNS domain2.com: 4.3.2.1 rDN - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<TheInfinity> wie löst man das? indem man hofft dass $fremder_mta nicht rDNS hostname mit HELO hostname abgleicht?
<dadrc> TheInfinity, virtual domains
<TheInfinity> dadrc: sind konfiguriert. der server meldet sich bei HELO doch aber immer unter einem haupt hostname?
<dadrc> hmmhm.
<TheInfinity> dadrc:  exakt. *g
<TheInfinity> Hmm. Der gleicht gar nicht die Domain der Mailadresse ab. Hmm. Wtf.
<TheInfinity> Dann bin ich doch recht sicher dass der fremde MTA n Problem hat. mail@domain1.com hat über den sich unter domain2.com meldenden mailserver was versendet. domain2.com geht auf ip 1.2.3.4, 1.2.3.4 geht auf domain2.com. Das sollte eigentlich reichen.
<Harald523> Seit heute geht mir dauernd das Bild weg. Ich hab den Eindruck, der (nicht aktivierte) Bildschirmschoner spinnt oder so was.
<Harald523> Hat das noch jemand, war das irgend eine Aktualisierung oder so was?
<dadrc> Nein,.
<mosez> hi
<mosez> thema versioning von paketen. unter debian sollte ich fuer ein custom ruby paket debian revision auf einen string wie 1~mosez+deb6u1 setzen. wie lautet denn da die konvention auf ubuntu? 1~mosez+ubuntu1204u1? oder ganz anders?
<mosez> oder 1~mosez+precise?
<k1l> kommt aufs paket an. im wiki gibts sicher einen eintrag zum apt-pinning
<mosez> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apt-Pinning da find ich jetzt aber nix dazu
<kubine> Title: Apt-Pinning › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> mosez, wo willstn mit dem Paket hin?
<mosez> hm... unter dpkg -l findet man aber eintraege wie 2:7.3.429-2ubuntu2.1 oder auch 11.6.0-1.ubuntu.12.04
<mosez> dadrc: ich setz gerade ein apt repo mit reprepro auf. bisher hatte ich debian_revision rausgelassen, das fuehrt aber zu problemen beim pool weil die version fuer alle ubuntu/debian versionen gleich ist. deshalb wurde mir im debian channel dazu geraten als debian_revision einen eindeutigen identifier hinzuzufuegen.
<mosez> die pakete ansich sind aber nicht gleich da sich die abhaengigkeiten unterscheiden je nachdem wie aktuell die ubuntu/debian version ist.
<dadrc> mosez, solange das nur für dich ist, was solls. So spontan würd ich 1.2.3~precise nehmen
<dadrc> also, <version>~<release codename>
<mosez> bei einem dist upgrade bekomm ich dann baer schwierigkeiten oder?
<dadrc> hmhm. das könnte gut sein, ja.
<mosez> das waere interessant zu wissen ob sich da sowas wie ubuntu12 oder aehnliches besser verhalten wuerde... hm...
<mosez> andererseits steht 1.2.3~precise ja auf raring garnicht mehr zur verfuegung 
<dadrc> joa, die frage wär, ob dann automatisch 1.2.3~raring installiert wird
<dadrc> Kann ich jetzt spontan nicht versprechen.
<seismo> jojojo
<mosez> ich werd jetzt einfach 1~tbpro+squeeze1 und 1~tbpro+precise1 nutzen...
<doev> Ich merke gerade, dass beim prompt in einem php-cli-script, die tab taste mit den im Verzeichnis enthaltenen Dateien belegt ist. Kann ich diese Belegung ändern? Wo setzte ich an?
<mosez> doev: ich vermute du mein bash completion
<mosez> s/mein/meinst/
<doev> mosez, ich denke so heißt es. Kann ich die Belegung ändern?
<doev> mache Anwendungen machen es ja.
<doev> +n
<doev> This function registers a completion function. This is the same kind of functionality you'd get if you hit your tab key while using Bash. 
<doev> hat sich erledigt
<doev> und wie kann ich einen tabulator eingeben?
<mosez> vielleicht mit \t? =)
<doev> mosez, ne leider nicht
<skorpio> hallo, was kann ich machen wenn suspend nach den letzten updates nicht mehr funktioniert?
<skorpio> benutze xubuntu 12.04 mit einem tp t61
<skorpio> das problem ist imo das suspend garnicht erst erreicht wird
<skorpio> der lüfter bleibt zb an 
<skorpio> allerdings reagiert der rechner auf keine eingabe mehr
<skorpio> nur ein hardware reset hilft
<mini> hallo
<mini> mein ubuntu hängt im boot menu mit "checking battery state"
<mini> kann mir jemand dazu weiterhelfen? es scheint so als ob das letzte update irgendwas verändert hat und nun xorg oder nvidia irgendwie nicht mehr startet
<Guest74939> hallo... ich habe eine frage zu einer festplatte mit einigen defekten sektoren. bei der überprüfung der platte (ext4 + swap) bekomme ich mit badblocks etwas andere ergebnisse als mit e2fsck.
<sdx23> mini: Welche Ubuntu Version? Kernelupdate gehabt? Nvidia-Treiber wie installiert? Was steht da noch?
<mini> sdx23: ok ich hab es jetzt mit neuinstallation von xorg hinbekommen
<Guest74939> was davon ist jetzt richtig? und vor allem... merkt sich der rechner bei einer überprüfung mit badblocks die fehlerhaften sektoren? irgendwie kam das für mich nicht so recht aus dem ergebnis raus.
<Guest74939> ich verwende kbuntu 12.04 (64 bit), was aber glaube ich dabei nicht interessiert.
<rednet> kann ich auf dem ubuntuserver normale ubuntu starten?
<sdx23> rednet: Bitte was?
<rednet> öhm auf dem server habe ich ja nur das promt kann man damit eine grafische oberfläche starten
<sdx23> rednet: ja. Musst das halt installieren. Allerdings will man sowas auf einem Server idR. nicht starten.
<rednet> ok
<Guest74939> ich nehme an, mir kann keiner helfen?
<Guest74939> wäre auch kein problem... hab mich schon langsam an die hoffnungslosen fälle gewohnt. ;)
<sdx23> Guest74939: mit der duerftigen Beschreibung nicht, nein.
<Guest74939> welche angaben fehlen denn noch sdx23?
<Guest74939> hab mit der frage einfach mal ins blaue geschossen...
<Guest74939> das problem scheint gelöst zu sein. was genau passiert ist, weiß ich aber nicht.
<Guest74939> zumindest im fall von badblocks
<sdx23> Guest74939: ansich sollte die Platte schlechte Sektoren selbst neu zuordnen. Das kann natuerlich nicht mehr passieren, wenn saemtliche Reserver-Sektoren aufgebraucht sind. Spaetestens dann ist das Ding ein klarer Fall fuer die Tonne.
<sdx23> !smart > Guest74939 
<kubine> Guest74939: Informationen zu Festplattenstatus finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus
<Guest74939> ich weiß... eigentlich ist die platte für die tonne.
<Guest74939> der rechner kotzt mich aber so derbe an, dass ich mir sage, das teil wird genutzt, bis die brocken davon fliegen.
<Guest74939> wichtige daten habe ich ohnehin mehrfach gesichert.
<Guest74939> und ein ubuntu ist schnell mal aufgesetzt...
<sdx23> Wie du meinst.
<Guest74939> was ich von windows jetzt nicht behaupten würde. das lief bis gestern noch drauf.
<Guest74939> klar... ich bin mal gespannt, wie lange er sich noch mit der kaputten platte quält. ;)
<Guest74939> geräusche macht sie jedenfalls keine mehr, seitdem ich die schlechten sektoren gefunden wurden.
<Guest74939> war eigentlich der meinung, dass das geräusch (klacken) zum energie sparen dazu gehört. :-x
<Guest74939> eines muss ich aber noch los werden. kubuntu finde ich persönlich sehr viel besser als ubuntu mit unity. 
<agentsoul> ich bekomme noch vor dem Anmeldebildschirm eine Fehlermeldung, leider zu schnell um sie zu lesen wo finde ich die? syslog?
<agentsoul> ich starte nochmal um ein Stichwort aufzufangen
<agentsoul> Hallo nachdem ich meinen Rechner aus einem Terminal neu booten musste erhalte ich noch vor dem Anmeldebildschirm eine Fehlermeldung "could not write..." den Rest kann ich in der Kürze nicht lesen. In welcher log könnte sich die Info verstecken? Finde die Meldung nicht.
<k1l> syslog oder dmesg
<k1l> findest du in /var/log/
<agentsoul> also ich habe alle log im Systemprotokollbetrachter nach "could not write" durchsucht aber nichts gefunden.
<k1l> da steht vlt nicht genau der wortlaut aber fehler tauchen da auf
<agentsoul> allerdings kommt im Systemprotokollbetrachter auch folgendes http://pastebin.com/gbdEbDHe
<kubine> Title: /var/log/daemon.log: Fehler beim Holen der Informationen für Datei »/var/log/d - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l> guck dir die daten halt direkt an
<agentsoul> ich mach mal nen Neustart bis gleich
<Y05H10> Good evening everybody, i got a question despite XServer, Gui and VNC. I have a setup running ubuntu 12.10 and the Media Player XBMC, now i would like to open up another XServer session / another GUI to manage this Machine. As you can see if i would just connect to it i would only see my XBMC Instance and that's not what i want to. I want to work on a Second Desktop just through VNC is that Possible?
<agentsoul> http://pastebin.com/488Cbrb3
<kubine> Title: Spam Detection For Paste ID: 488Cbrb3 (at pastebin.com)
<agentsoul> Spam?? Ich glaube nicht
<agentsoul> Das sind die Fehlermeldungen die ich erhalte, ich kann damit leider nichts anfangen.
<agentsoul> es scheint sich um Probleme mit meiner USB-Platte zu handeln
<agentsoul> bin kurz off
<gandaro> was war nochmal das tool, wo man im terminal alle tastendrücke angucken konnte, die in dem fenster passieren
<gandaro> ?
<sash_> gandaro: xev
<gandaro> dankesehr :)
<agentsoul> zurück, ich hoffe es hatte niemand eine Lsg zwischendurch
<agentsoul> chkdsk unter win hat nicht geholfen
#ubuntu-de 2013-08-23
<agentsoul> USB Platte NTFS System -> Laufwerksverwaltung -> Dateisystem überprüfen -> System ist NICHT sauber. Kann man da irgendwo mehr Info bekommen? Ein Check unter Windows ergab keine Fehler aber es gab nen Ubuntu Systemabsturz als die Platte angehängt war, ist da evtl. etwas zurückgeblieben fstab etc.?
<apollo13> force im iwndows einen check
<agentsoul> tat ich sowohl chkdsk /f als auch überprüfen Phase 1-5
<agentsoul> keine Fehlermeldung, das Laufwerk tut es auch unter Ubuntu, aber seltsam finde ich es schon
<rooot> tach, kann ich irgendwie herrausfinden ob eine linux distri alle treiber vorhanden hat ? ich muss wohl alle live cd's durchgehen ?
<agentsoul> und ich würde meine Daten gerne sicher lagern.
<koegs> "alle treiber"?
<apollo13> rooot: keine hat "alle" treiber
<apollo13> agentsoul: lol, dann nimmt man doch kein ntfs
<agentsoul> hat andere Gründe
<rooot> apollo13,  weil bei mir irgendwie nie bluetooth oder standby geht :(
<stevieh> rooot: dann musst du das debuggen
<rooot> stevieh,  gibts dafür irgndwo anleitungen ?
<apollo13> rooot: das hat aber nix mit treiber haben oder nicht haben zu tun
<apollo13> der treiber ist vlt sogar da nur dein bluetooth im bios deaktoivert etc…
<stevieh> rooot: aber sicher.
<agentsoul> fragen wir mal anders, welcher Befehl versteckt sich hinter Laufwerksverwaltung -> Dateisystem überprüfen?
<koegs> agentsoul: da wird auch nur fsck hinter stecken
<apollo13> fsck für ntfs im linux ist eh nur ein schmäh ;)
<koegs> agentsoul: führ den check einfach mal manuell durch und guck ob da mehr steht http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck
<kubine> Title: Dateisystemcheck › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> fsck.netfs gibts doch gar nicht?
<apollo13> netfs?
<agentsoul> Danke und stevieh hat Recht fsck.ntfs ist nicht existent
<rooot> apollo13,  nein nein, mit bios hat das in meinem fall ganz sicher nicht zu tun
<rooot> wobei... hmm
<agentsoul> apollo13 war sicher nur ein Tippfehler
<rooot> die software/treiber greifen wohl doch so tief
<koegs> ach ne, dat heisst ntfsfix
<agentsoul> ach, das wird in dem Artikel leider nicht erwähnt, da saß ich gestern Nacht schon vor. Aber wie gesagt Windows findet keine Fehler.
<rooot> stevieh,  kannst du mir links geben wie ich das mit dem bluetooth fixe  ?
<stevieh> rooot: ne, da google mal nach deinem rechner und "ubuntu" und "bluetooth working"
<koegs> agentsoul: schon ntfsfix -b -d probiert?
<stevieh> und noch die Kreditkartennummer mit angeben.
<agentsoul> Ich googlete gerade und stellte fest, habe ich gestern schon gemacht, ohne Ergebniss
<agentsoul> kann es sein, das die Laufwerksverwaltung das immer bei NTFS ausgibt?
<koegs> agentsoul: und ansonsten würd ich mal mit "ps -ef" gucken was da so läuft, nachdem du den Check gestartet hast
<agentsoul> koegs: no bad clusters completed successfully all fine ich testet mal ps -ef
<agentsoul> koegs, die Überprüfung dauert 1 sekunde dann poppt das Ergebniss auf
<koegs> hm, könntest höchstens mal im wiki rumstöbern ob es was dazu gibt oder die Meldung in google reinhauen, hab grad keine ahnung
<agentsoul> was bedeutet denn bei Befehlen die Zeitangabe in ss.tt s= Sekunden und t?
<dadrc> ticks
<agentsoul> OK ich will mit top nen kurzen Mitschnitt machen also top -b -d ss.tt > Ausgabe.txt die Wiederholung soll möglichst häufig sein. was gebe ich ein Sekunden oder ticks oder?
<agentsoul> I see wiki versus manpage. Laut Wiki ein Faktor mal 1/100 Sekunde laut manpage ss.tt Sekunden und Zehntelsekunden
<agentsoul> ich teste mal einfach
<agentsoul> koegs: also ich habe mir via top mal die Prozesse mitgeschnitten die während der Überprüfung laufen. Es läuft fsck, welches für ntfs ungeeignet ist. Mit grep habe ich nach "ntfs" gesucht, da läuft nur mount.ntfs. Da die Übeprüfung nur einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde dauert gehe ich davon aus, das die Meldung nicht sauber bei allen NTFS Platten kommt egal ob heile oder defekt. Ich rieche einen bug
<LetoThe2nd> agentsoul: ne - es ist nur einfach so dass das linux-ntfs nur einen bruchteil der prbleme überhaupt finden kann.
<LetoThe2nd> agentsoul: ergo - wenn du ein angeknackstes ntfs hast, immer windows chkdsk verwenden.
<agentsoul> LetoThe2nd: das ist es ja, Windows findet nichts unter Linux läuft auch alles ich hatte nur nen Systemabsturz ohne die Platte aushängen zu können und machte mir Sorgen und daraufhin den check mit der Ausgabe "System NICHT sauber" chkdsk /f und Überprüfung Pahse 1-5 unter Win lief sauber durch
<koegs> agentsoul: dann mach mal bitte ein manuelles mount der partition, da gabs afaik auch noch ne meldung, die nix mit windows-fsck zu tun hat
<agentsoul> also ich habe mal eben einen leeren USB Stick von Fat32 auf NTFS umformatiert; Ergebniss Dateisystem ist NICHT sauber.
<agentsoul> es liegt also wirklich daran, dass die Laufwerksverwaltung fsck benutzt was für ntfs halt nicht gedacht ist und nicht funktioniert. Ich brauche mir also keine weiteren Sorgen mehr machen.
<agentsoul> thx
<leszek> hi
<leszek> kann mir mal einer sagen, wie das python lupdate tool für die lokalisierung heisst ?
<leszek> ah ok habs gefunden: pyqt4-dev-tools
<dadrc> Krieg ich sieve aus mailutils irgendwie dazu, bei Mails mit 'ner leeren Zeile am Anfang nicht den Rest der Mail zu shreddern?
<dadrc> Ist reproduzierbar, hab mir so eine Mail geschickt, ist da, Body lesbar, sieve drüber, Body weg.
<dadrc> Log hier: http://pastebin.com/GwBnxUx4
<kubine> Title: sieve - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> Ist ein Ubuntu 12.04, mit sieve aus mailutils 2.2+dfsg1-5
#ubuntu-de 2013-08-24
<Rochvellon> boah, wie kann ich thunar beibringen, dass die spalten eine feste breite haben sollen?
<Globo> Hi
<Globo> Gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung, wie ich den Datenverkehr eines Programms (nicht Browser) über ein Proxy laufen lasse?
<Globo> Ich finde einfach nichts.
<niklasfi> hi, ich habe ein problem mit usb-sticks. die werden zwar erkannt: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415782/ aber ich habe kein zusätzliches block-device in /dev/ und sie tauchen auch nicht in der laufwerke-utility auf. hat jemand eine idee, wie man das beheben kann?
<kubine> Title: › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> niklasfi: hast du verschiedene usb-ports probiert? manchmal kommt es auch vor, dass irgendwelche störenden ladungen nicht abgeflossen sind. da hilft dann: rechner/notebook aus, netzteil-stromschalter aus bzw. akku raus, power-button 30 sek. gedrückt halten und wieder starten. wirkt wunder bei usb-problemen
<niklasfi> ppq: ja hab eich
<cronon> Ich habe in der Tastaturkürzel-Verwaltung ausversehen die Taste "Helligkeit senken" einem Eintrag zugeordnet, doch auch nachdem ich dort wieder die alte Taste zugeordnet habe, ist die "Helligkeit senken"-Taste jetzt funktionslos. Helligkeit erhöhen funktioniert problemlos. Ich möchte diese Taste jetzt wieder richtig benutzen können, aber habe keine Möglichkeit gefunden, diese Taste irgendwo zuzuordnen. Was kann ich tun?
<beaver74> cronon, Schuss ins Blaue: den Benutzer ab- und wieder angemeldet?
<cronon> beaver74: bisher noch nicht, ich probiers mal
<cronon> beaver74: das hat tatsächlich das problem gelöst, danke. :)
<beaver74> :) Bitte
<Rochvellon> wie kann ich thunar beibringen, dass die spalten eine feste breite haben sollen?
<koegs> Rochvellon: Ansicht
<koegs> äh, Anzeige, Listenspalten festlegen, Listenspalten automatisch vergrößern abschalten
<Rochvellon> danke, koegs :)
<vaR^^> hi. ich bin auf ubuntu 12.04 und bekomme den 3.8er kernel irgendwie nicht. ist das normal? Oo dachte die 12.04.3 sei nur nen snapshot, dann müsste ich das ja schon längst haben
<apollo13> vaR^^: nein
<apollo13> dort solltest 3.2 oder so haben
<apollo13> bzw 3.5
<vaR^^> ja, hab 3.5. wieso sindn die schon bei packages.ubuntu.com gelistet und im snapshot drin?
<apollo13> ich versteh dein problem nicht?
<apollo13> 3.8 wird eher nicht automatisch installiert werden
<vaR^^> wieso?
<apollo13> wenn du ihn willst, selber installieren
<apollo13> weil das nicht der sinn von LTS ist
<vaR^^> aber es gibt nen raring lts
<vaR^^> das ist ja der, der im snapshot ist
<apollo13> raring != 12.04
<koegs> der wird aber trotzdem nicht "automatisch" installiert
<koegs> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kubine> Title: Kernel/LTSEnablementStack - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<vaR^^> dann ist die frage, wieso 12.04.3 den als kernel hat :P also wieso hat der snapshot den als kernel und ich net, obwohl beides ja LTS is
<bekks> Weil man den Kernel grundsätzlich manuell aktualisieren muss.
<koegs> weil du nicht 12.04.3 installier hast, lesen hilft
<vaR^^> werd nic hfrech
<vaR^^> hab dir nix getan
<apollo13> lol
<apollo13> lesen würde trotzdem nicht schaden wenn er dir schon den link raussucht
<bekks> vaR^^: Du hast gefragt - wenn Dir die Antwort nicht passt... :P
<vaR^^> wenn ich das nun manuell mache, hab ich dann den non-LTS stempel? :P
<apollo13> LIES DOCH MAL DEN LInK
<vaR^^> versteh den sinn nicht, das manuell machen zu müssen :D
<vaR^^> jaja, is ja gut :P
<koegs> nicht jeder möchte "automatisch" den neuen Kernel, deshalb manuell
<apollo13> vaR^^: und ganz nebenbei, was willst denn mit 3.8, der ist doch schon wieder uralt^^
<vaR^^> aber jünger als meiner? ;P
<vaR^^> und weil ich auf dem stand vom aktuellen snapshot sein will
<apollo13> auf dem bist du auch ohne kernel upzugraden
<apollo13> und wenn du nicht weißt was dir der neue kernel bringt solltest es bleiben lassen
<apollo13> jammer auf jeden fall nicht nacher wenn nix mehr geht :þ
<vaR^^> das bekomm ich schon gefixt ;)
 * apollo13 denkt sich seinen teil dazu
 * vaR^^ denkt sich seinen Teil über apollo13 
<vaR^^> useless actions  ;P
<bekks> Ja, sicher. Du kriegst nicht mal einen neuen Kernel installiert, willst aber Probleme lösen wollen. Mehr sag ich dazu auch nicht.
<vaR^^> ähm
<vaR^^> wo habe ich gefragt, wie ich den installiere?
<vaR^^> lesen hilft auch bei euch ;)
<vaR^^> ich habe gefragt: wieso aktualisiert er nicht automatisch
<vaR^^> von daher nvm ;)
<julian123> hey, ich muss wine installieren. hab 13.04 und bekomm folgenden fehler im terminal :
<julian123> Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten:  wine : Hängt ab von: wine1.4 soll aber nicht installiert werden E: Probleme können nicht korrigiert werden, Sie haben zurückgehaltene defekte Pakete.
<julian123> installiert wird über sudo apt-get install wine
<jokrebel>  : julian123: . Gib bitte folgenden 4 Befehle nacheinander in eine Konsole (jeweils gefolgt von ein paar ENTER): "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". Kopiere dann alles (auch die eingetippten Befehlen und leeren Zeilen dazwischen).  Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ lädst Du das alles dann hoch und gibst uns den Link dorthin in den Kanal hier.  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<julian123> paste.ubuntuusers.de/415787/
<julian123> Hier, bitte :)
<julian123> soll ich es vlt mal mit nem .deb versuchen, jokrebel?
<apollo13> was sagt denn apt-cache policy wine1.4
<julian123> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415792/
<kubine> Title: wine › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> julian123: und wenn du das direkt installieren versuchst?
<julian123> was bedeutet direkt?
<apollo13> apt-get install wine1.4
<apollo13> und wenn das auch nicht geht, was sagt den apt-get -f install
<jokrebel> julian123: Nach dem Dist-Upgrade hast Du einen neuen Kernel installiert. Hast Du denn schon neu gebootet?
<julian123> nein habe ich nicht, ich versuchs mal
<julian123> apt-get install wine1.4 geht auch nicht
<julian123> Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten:  wine1.4 : Hängt ab von: wine1.4-i386 (= 1.4.1-0ubuntu5)
<julian123> meld mich nachm reboot
<apollo13> i386, multiarch nicht enabled?
<apollo13> jokrebel: bin gespannt was neubooten briungen soll
<jokrebel> apollo13: Dass er mit dem aktuellen Kernel da ist. Ich frickel ungern an Systemen rum die nicht up-to-date sind…
<julian123> reboot brachte nichts. wie der befehl mit dem -f ?
<apollo13> vergiss den mal was sagt denn apt-cache policy wine1.4-i386 bzw apt-get install wine1.4-i386
<apollo13> komisch ist eigentlich nur dass der nicht mehr fehler anzeigt
<apollo13> oder mal mit aptitude versuchen, dann geht sicher nix mehr^^
<apollo13> jokrebel: "E: Probleme können nicht korrigiert werden, Sie haben zurückgehaltene defekte Pakete." bezieht sich das auf die angeforderte situation oder auf den vorherigen systemzustand?
<julian123> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415797/
<kubine> Title: wine › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<julian123> ich weiß nicht worauf sich das bezieht, seit 2 Jahren hatte ich nie irgendwelche Probleme beim installieren von irgendwelchen Paketen
<apollo13> sagt dpkg --print-foreign-architectures  irgendwas?
<apollo13> sollte i386 sagen
<julian123> ja, sagts
<apollo13> naja dann würde ich dem fehler mal weiter nachrennen
<apollo13> eg versuch libldap-2.4-2:i386 installieren und geh dann weiter schaun warum das nicht geht…
<apollo13> äh wait, der fehler ist da
<apollo13> er braucht 2.4.7
<apollo13> ah 2.4.31 gibts bei ubuntu
<julian123> nach dem libldap will er 431 MB plattenplatz freigeben
<jokrebel> apollo13: Imho kommt sowas immer wenn die Paketverwaltung kaputt ist.
<apollo13> jokrebel: klingt so ja
<apollo13> julian123: lol, zeig mal her
<julian123> und 2kb herunterladen
<jokrebel> bitte komplett zeigen.
<julian123> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415802/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> da ist irgendwie einiges putt
<julian123> danach hätte ich ja garnix mehr
<apollo13> zeig mal ein ls von /etc/apt/sources.list.d und paste /etc/apt/source.list
<julian123> also: cat  /etc/apt/source.list ?
<julian123> Der sagt, Datei nicht gefunden
<bekks> sources.list
<julian123> da ist der erste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415807/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<julian123> hier die sources.list: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415812/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<julian123> ich hätt bei der lts bleiben sollen...
<bekks> Du hast Fremdpakete (PPA) auf deinem System - das kann dann genau so auch mit 12.04 passieren.
<julian123> nur eins, oder?..ist das wegen dem?
<apollo13> jupp, ich würde ppa-purge verwenden
<bekks> julian123: Mehrere.
<julian123> da gehts um yad( zenity-fork)
<julian123> was noch?
<apollo13> alles ppas entsorgen, dann sollte es gehen denk ich
<julian123> also die programme entfernen, und die ppa's rauswerfen?
<julian123> aber woher weiß ich jetzt welche das sind
<julian123> ich kann mich nur an yad erinnern
<bekks> synaptic kann die anzeigen.
<bekks> Und dein erster Paste sagt da auch was von upubuntu-com-mobile-raring und webupd8team-y-ppa-manager-raring
<bekks> Da muss also mehr sein als nur "yad".
<julian123> ich glaube das ist yad. das ppa dazu heißt ppa:webupd8team/y-ppa-manager
<julian123> und das mobile-raring.. keine ahnung
<julian123> also wirf ich die zeilen jetzt einfach mal aus der sources.list
<bekks> BEnutz ppa-purge
<julian123> wie genau geht da die syntax, kenn das nicht
<bekks> pp-purge --help :)
<julian123> achso , jetzt weiß ich wo die andere fremdquelle herkommt. das ist so eine nokia-handy-synchro sache die nie funktioniert hat
<julian123> stimmt der purge-befehl, bevor ich ihn ausführ:
<julian123> ppa-purge -p webupd8team-y-ppa-manager-raring
<julian123> und danach ist auch das installierte programm aus dieser quelle entfernt?
<julian123> ich bekomm das nicht hin
<jokrebel> upd8 \o/
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<vaR^^> sudo ppa-purge ppa:webupd8team/y-ppa-manager tuts net? ;>
<julian123> hatte grad zu tun, so.. die 2 ppa-purges liefen fehlerlos durch. wine kann ich immernoch nicht installieren
<bekks> sudo apt-get update
<julian123> immernoch
<jokrebel> + upgrade kann auch nicht schaden
<julian123> upgrade ging nur ne sekunde, danach immernoch fehler bei wine
<jokrebel> julian123: Und nopaste doch bitte immer, dann können wir uns mehr vorstellen als mit "immernoch"
<bekks> Dann nimm synaptic und deinstallier alle Pakete, die nicht aus bekannten Quellen kommen.
<julian123> wie find ich das im synaptic?
<julian123> habe den gerade installiert
<jokrebel> julian123: Auch für synaptic gibt es ein Wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Synaptic
<kubine> Title: Synaptic › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> julian123: Da gibts nen Button "Ursprung"
<julian123> aber hab doch die fremdquellen garnicht mehr drin..
<julian123> programme mit apt entfernt
<julian123> naja, ich geh zurück zu 12.04 und nimm niewieder fremdquellen
<julian123> danke :)
<jokrebel> julian123: Vor allem so Multi-PPA-Quellen wie **upd8** bringen halt oft nicht nur das eine gewünschte sondern auch viele andere Pakets auf "deren" Stand. Das macht dann gern mal Probleme. Deshalb wenn schon PPA, dann genau schauen was das noch mitbringt und ggf. nach der Installation des Gewünschtem die Quelle wieder deaktivieren wenigstens.
<julian123> Ok, ich pass besser auf.Da ich jetzt 12.04 nimm noch ne Frage: Hat es Auswirkungen auf den Stromverbrauch, wenn ich 64bit anstatt 32bit nehme? Und kommt 32bit auch mit 4GB Ram zurecht? Ich meine da mal gelesen zu haben , dass dann nicht der gesamte ram erkannt und benutzt wird
<LigH> \o
<LigH> Welche Programme eignen sich (neben lspci) für die Suche nach moderneren Geräten, z.B. USB-3.0-Controllern? Mir fallen wieder mal nicht die kryptisch kurzen Namen ein...
<bekks> lsusb
<bekks> und USB3 Controller sind PCI Geräte.
<LigH> Gut; aber es gab noch andere Tools für die Systemtiefen...
<bekks> Es gibt sonst keine Tiefen.
<bekks> Entweder hast du da ein PCI-Gerät oder ein USB-Gerät. Sonst ist da nichts.
<jokrebel> LigH: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systeminformationen_ermitteln
<kubine> Title: Systeminformationen ermitteln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LigH> Okay... ah, mir wird gerade von woanders geflüstert: demsg
<LigH> *dmesg
<bekks> dmesg hat nichts mit der Erkennung von Geräten zu tun.
<bekks> dmesg listet den Kernel Ring Buffer.
<LigH> Im Grunde geht es bloß um einen "Kreuztest": Ein Windows-Treiber meint, der PC erfülle nicht die Voraussetzungen.
<LigH> Also mal schauen, ob ein aktuelles Live-Linux was findet.
<LigH> Das sollte dann ein xHCD / xHCI sein.
<LigH> \o
<netsroht_> in welchen pfad würde man eine shared lib packen, wenn man selber baut, doch vermutlich in /usr/local/lib ?
<bekks> Oder nach /opt/product/lib oder nach /usr/local/share ...
<bekks> oder oder oder
<netsroht_> ja das problem ist, mein app das die lib nutzt baut ohne probleme
<netsroht_> aber beim ausführen findet es die lib dann nicht
<netsroht_> also der linker findet sie
<bekks> Dann musst du den LD_LIBRARY_PATH entsprechend setzen.
<netsroht_> beim starten des programms?
<bekks> Vorher.
<netsroht_> oder beim compilieren?
<bekks> Vor dem Start.
<netsroht_> ja ok das ist klar
<netsroht_> warum ist der pfad nicht standard wie auch /usr/lib ?
<netsroht_> oder /usr/local/bin
<bekks> Weil DU die lib nicht in einem Standardpfad abgelegt hast.
<netsroht_> ich dachte /usr/local ist Standard für dinge die man selber baut?
<netsroht_> /usr/local/bin ist es ja auch
<bekks> Seit wann ist das dafür Standard?
<netsroht_> find es etwas inkonsistent 
<netsroht_> naja ich meine es ist standard im pfad etc
<bekks> Es hat sich so eingebürgert, aber /usr/local unterliegt genau keinem Standard.
<netsroht_> ok, wo sollten dann dinge landen die man selber baut?
<netsroht_> vermutlich nicht in /usr/lib ?
<bekks> Dort. wo du sie haben willst. 
<bekks> Die Frage habe ich oben ja schon beantwortet.
<netsroht_> geht ja nicht nur um mich, ich will auch ein skript erstellen, das anderen hilft meine software zu übersetzen
<netsroht_> LD_LIBRARY_PATH  setzen ist daher etwas umständlich
<bekks> Ich würde ein vernünftiges Makefile bauen.
<bekks> Und nicht irgendwelche Scripte.
<netsroht_> geht nicht um makefile
<bekks> Und LD_LIBRARY_PATH per Script zu setzen ist ein Einzeiler.
<netsroht_> sondern erst alle libs bauen und dann das prog selber
<bekks> GEnau dann nimmt man ein Mkefile.
<netsroht_> bei libs die unabhängig voneinander sind?
<netsroht_> jeweils eigene build vorgänge haben?
<bekks> Du kannst doch mehrere Libs, etc. mit einem Makefile bauen.
<bekks> Wo ist das Problem?
<netsroht_> naja das erstellen ist ja eh nicht das problem
<netsroht_> aber nu weiß ich was los
<netsroht_> ist
<netsroht_> hilft mir schonmal weiter
<netsroht_> danke
<jokrebel> !enter > netsroht_
<kubine> netsroht_: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<netsroht_> schon klar und war auch keine absicht :P
<Guest79285> hallo... ich habe eine frage zum verhalten von google chrome unter ubuntu. der browser zeigt mir unter ubuntu in foren teilweise die vorschau auf beträge, über die ich gerade mit der maus fahre.
<Guest79285> http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3358/bpiskgop_png.htm
<kubine> Title: Directupload.net - bpiskgop.png (at s1.directupload.net)
<Guest79285> so wie da... wie bekomme ich das weg?
<bekks> Sag dem Forenbetreiber, es soll die Vorschau abschalten, damit Chrome die nicht mehr sieht :)
<Guest79285> wieso seh ich das unter windows dann nicht?
<bekks> Windows ist uns egal. :)
<Guest79285> hmm... aber es liegt dann deiner aussage nach an der konfiguration des forums?
<bekks> Es liegt daran, dass Chrome unter bestimmten Umständen (HTML Tags, etc.) eine Vorschau anzeigt.
<Guest79285> ok... und das sind umstände auf die ich keinen einfluss nehmen kann?
<bekks> So ist es.
<Guest79285> ok.... dann hat es sich erledigt. danke ;)
<ah|> Hi in die Runde! Hat mir jemand eine Idee wie ich einen Fenstermanager von einer Textkonsole aus neu starte ohne die laufenden Programme abzuschießen?
<bekks> Gar nicht, wahrscheinlich.
<spY|da> das kann gar nicht gehen 
<ah|> schade. So ein "compiz --replace" hätte ja auch einen versteckten Parameter :0 mitnehmen können...
<apollo13> also gnome kannst neuladen
<apollo13> spY|da: wieso sollte das nicht gehen?
<spY|da> xfwm kannste auch neuladen wenn nur die fensterdeko nicht passt
<bekks> ah|: :0 sagt aber nur welches Display es nutzen soll, nicht, dass - unmöglicherweise - die dort angezeigten Fenster weiterleben sollen.
<ah|> War ja auch nur eine stille Hoffnung...
<ah|> Und Tante Google sagte nichts zu dem Thema.
<spY|da> was nutzt du denn wenn du kein compiz hast? 
<apollo13> gnome3 -> alt-f2 -> r
<ah|> typischerweise openbox-lxde aber ich bin da nicht so religiös
<ah|> Ha, ein kleiner Umweg hat funktioniert: "compiz --replace --display :0" brachte zumindest die Reaktivität meiner Terminals wieder, aber sonst nichts.
<ah|> ein anschließendes "openbox-lxde --replace" auch Tastaturfunkionen wie Alt+Tab
<ah|> Was jetzt nur noch fehlt ist eine funktionierende Maus. Die bewegt sich zwar, nimmt aber keine Eingaben und behält den "Drag and Drop"-Zeiger
 * ah| hat aufgegeben und neu gestartet. Verwunderlich: Im Betrieb einen Prozessor aus- und wieder einbauen geht, aber die Maus resetten nicht :)
<ah|> Aber danke trotzdem in die Runde.
<apollo13> prozessor ein und ausbauen geht auch eher nur theoretisch auf desktopsystemen
<bekks> Geht nur mit HW die das technisch unterstützt, und auch dort niemals mit CPU0.
<bekks> Grundsätzlich kann das kein Desktop.
<apollo13> das halte ich fürn gerücht, die ibm kisten fahren die auch HA afaik
<ah|> Schon klar ;)
<bekks> apollo13: Die erste CPU kriegste nicht raus in voller Fahrt, auch nicht unter AIX.
<apollo13> bekks: wäre dann aber nen doofer SPOF
<apollo13> naja gut, mainboard bekommst auch nicht raus, drum laufen die ja mit interconnect^^
<bekks> Wieso? Man kann das Ding nur nicht online tauschen, das ist alles.
#ubuntu-de 2013-08-25
<Argh> Moin, moin!
<Argh> Moin, moin!
<dadrc> Ja, das sagtest du schon ;)
<Argh> Och?
<andi> Hi
<andi> Wer hat denn die neue 13.04 Ubuntu version verbrochen? mit 786 bzw 795 MB passt das doch niemals auf einen CD Rohling.
<andi> Für ne DVD isses aber noch etwas zu klein.
<andi> Ich mag's als LiveCD nutzen, gibt's da auch ne kleinere Version?
<k1l> jo, die isos sind zu groß für normale cds. ist schon ne zeit so. 
<k1l> die meisten nehmen einfach nen usb-stick. die kann man mit dd einfach draufbügeln
<andi> Muss ich testen. Es hieß das wurde schon probiert und das Notebook hat nicht von USB gebootet.
<TheInfinity> andi: geht halt nur noch auf 800 mb rohlinge. nicht mehr auf die 700er.
<andi> Nagut, dann such ich mal in den Tiefen meiner Schränke und Schubladen nach DVD-Rohlingen...
<bekks> andi: Wieso sollte es für eine DVD zu klein sein? Du kriegst zur Not 1 Byte als DVD gebrannt.
<k1l> also von usb booten sollte eigentlich alle "moderne" hardware. die das nicht können bräuchten dann auch schon miestens wieder spezialkernel weil auch kein pae etc
<andi> k1l: Muss ich schauen ob es da reicht im Bios die Bootreihenfolge zu ändern.
<andi> bekks: Das ist klar, nur wäre es halt verschwenderisch, weil viel mehr drauf passen würde.
<LetoThe2nd> andi: bootreihenfolge, und viele moderne boards wollen am anfang noch irgend nen key gedrückt haben zur auswahl
<LetoThe2nd> einfach mal die meldungen lesen.
<bekks> andi: Ja, das ist mir auch klar. Nur ist deine Aussage falsch, dass es zu klein für eine DVD sei.
<andi> bekks: Nicht ausgeschlafen? Warum bist du so pingelig?
<andi> Ich hab gesagt, dass es etwas klein ist, nicht, dass es zu klein ist.
<andi> Aber eigentlich ist das vollkommen egal.
<jokrebel> andi: Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass hier gelogged wird und das auch noch nach Jahren gelesen werden könnte. Und die Aussage "Für ne DVD isses aber noch etwas zu klein." ist zumindest vielleicht etwas irreführen zu verstehn.
<spucky> moin. kurze Frage in die Runde: Hab mir vor knapp 2 Wochen mal ubuntu 12.04.2 installiert. Nun gibt's ja die 12.04.3 ... muss ich da extra ein upgrade machen oder geschieht das automatisch?
<bekks> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade 
<spucky> bekks: eh schon geschehen. Das reicht? Es werden einfach nur die precise-Paketquellen aktualisiert?
<LetoThe2nd> spucky: dso ein dot-dot release sagt nichts anderes aus als dass halt der aktualisierte satand mal wieder als iso zusammengefasst wurde
<spucky> LetoThe2nd: ok, Danke :)
<LetoThe2nd> spucky: ein jeweils voll aktualisiertes 12.04, 12.04.1, 12.04.2, 12.04.3 etc. sind völlig identisch.
<LetoThe2nd> nur abgesehen von diesem einen string.
<spucky> Ist ja langweilig. Wo bleibt denn da der Spaß beim installieren und anschließenden kaputt konfigurieren xD
<LetoThe2nd> spucky: och, nimm einfach mint *SCNR*
 * LetoThe2nd duck und wech
<k1l> spucky: das ist wie das servicepack bei windows. wenn man updaten hat man das eh schon
<spucky> mint hatte ich bis vor 2 Wochen ;)
<spucky> Hab mir eigentlich nur ubuntu installiert, weil ich mit nem Kollegen gewettet habe, dass ein halbes Jahr ubuntu mich nicht überzeugen wird, dass unity der bessere Desktop ist xD
<spucky> k1l: ich hab keine Ahnung wie das mit den service packs bei windows läuft. Meine letzte Windows-Installation war glaube ich 2004 oderso ... das war noch xp. Zu lange her ^^
<Yoshimo> beim abschließenden make install nach dem Kompilieren der Linux-Kernel-Backports bekomme ich ständig eine Fehlerzeile mit "can't read private key und den modulnamen",ist das irgendwie bedenklich?
<bekks> Wieso kompiilierst du den Kernel denn selbst?
<bekks> Der wird doch fertig per Repo ausgeliefert.
<holzform> kann mir einer sagen wie ich draft sight für einen 64 bit computer installiere
<bekks> holzform: Was ist denn "Draft Sight"?
<holzform> draft sight ist ein zeichenprogramm fasst genausogut wie Autocad für windows
<holzform> wir steigen in unser betrieb komplett zur ubuntu und brauchen unbedingt einen ersatz für Autocad
<holzform> http://www.3ds.com/de/produkte-und-services/draftsight/
<bekks> Dann musst du dich an 3ds wenden.
<deathleff> es gab mal me10 von cocreate (vormals hp) für linux. kp ob das weitrgepflegt wurde.
<holzform> es gibt ne mglichkeit 32 bit programme auf 64 bit programm zu installieren
<bekks> holzform: Klar. Einfach installieren. Nennt man multilib.
<meho> holzform: so wie ich das hier sehe haben die nur fertige .rpm pakete, hast du auch wirklich ein .deb paket?
<holzform> doc h hab ich
<meho> holzform: für fedora
<holzform> für ubuntu 12.04
<meho> holzform: ah okay. und wo liegt das problem?
<bekks> holzform: Da du das nicht als Einzelplatz betreibst, bietet 3ds dazu auch einen Unternehmenssupport an.
<holzform> Fehler: »libgl1-mesa-glx:i386« kann nicht installiert werden.
<holzform> das ist das problem
<bekks> Was ist der komplette BEfehl und die komplette Ausgabe?
<meho> holzform: schau mal hier:http://wemaflo.net/2012/10/draftsight-v1r3-auf-ubuntu-12-04-64bit-installieren/
<kubine> Title: DraftSight V1R3 auf Ubuntu 12.04 64Bit installieren › wemaflo.net (at wemaflo.net)
<bekks> Bitte erst unten unter "Lösung" nachlesen.
<meho> ich hab mir hier gestern den kubuntu-desktop installiert. ist das normal das wenn ich ein programm über z.b. synaptic istalliere ich mich erst neu anmelden muss damit ich es unter suchen im kde menü finden kann? hat warschienlich was mit der indizierung zu tun. kann man die manuell anstoßen?
<Yoshimo> bekks : ich las das mein wlan mit 3.10 eventuell unterstützt wird und da ich nur 3.8 im packetsystem fand, ist mir das alte compatwireless Projekt eingefallen, was sich nun nur noch backports nennt.
<bekks> Yoshimo: Und wieso kompilierst du den Kernel selbst? Und welchen WLAN Chip hast du?
<Qnkel> moin
<Qnkel> habe grad ein Neptune Livesystem... wie isn das Root-Passwort?? bzw. wie werde ich root
<bekks> Neptune ist kein Ubuntu. Sowas wissen wir nicht.
<Yoshimo> Ralink RT5572N dachte mir es reicht wenn man nur das rt2800usb modul auffrischt
<bekks> Was hat denn "Auffrischen" mit dem Backportkernel zu tun?
<Yoshimo> ich dachte wenn man die Version aus 3.11 nimmt sollte es gehen, aber wenn ich mich geirrt habe und es anders besser geht, nur her damit
<bekks> Ich verstehe den Gedankengang dahinter nicht.
<bekks> Yoshimo: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/AVM
<kubine> Title: AVM › Karten › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<testsailor> hi
<rhumbot> hallo, hab ein Problem: beim Start von Ubuntu 12.04 hab ich seit heute einen blackscreen an der stelle an der ich das passwort eingeben sollte. starten vom usb stick aus mit try ubuntu funktioniert...
<rhumbot> was kann ich da tun?
<rhumbot> genau genommen schaut es so aus, als hätt ich eine eingabezeile in der auch informationen geschrieben werden wenn ich z.b. einen usb stick anschließe
<rhumbot> Maus seh ich auch ...
<dadrc> Maus und ein Terminal?
<dadrc> oh, schon weg.
<rhumbot> Kann mir jemand helfen? ich bekomm das GUI wieder zurück mit restart lightdm. Aber ich muss das bei jedem startup neu machen
<jokrebel> rhumbot: Schon die einschlägigen Logdateien durchforstet?
<jokrebel> rhumbot: Für ne DVD isses aber noch etwas zu klein.
<jokrebel> oups
<jokrebel> rhumbot: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateiensollte das werden ;-)
<jokrebel> +sollte
<rhumbot> ein sleep in der lightdm config macht es möglich ... aber das kann doch nicht die lösung sein ...   ich schau gleich rein
<rhumbot> jokrebel ich nehme an ich such in der syslog?
<jokrebel> rhumbot: Eher X...
<jokrebel> file:///var/log/Xorg.0.log und file:///home/DeinUser/.xsession-errors
<rhumbot> im syslog sagt er nur current brighztness invalid. das dürfte aber mit dem zenbook zusammenhänge. ich schau in Xorg
<rhumbot> sonst find ich eigentlich nirgends was
<rhumbot> das müsst ich doch mit der suche nach "error" finden ?
<bekks> Es muss ja nicht zwangsweise "error" drinstehen.
<p01nt3r> nabend. ich suche für ubuntu eine alternative zu furmark oder ähnlichem, um grafikkarten unter belastung zu testen. kennt da jemand was, das für alle gängigen grafikkarten von amd/nvidia funktioniert?
<apollo13> p01nt3r: furmark und ähnliches sind nur blödsinn und sagen nix aus
<apollo13> furmark testet nicht die grafikkarte unter belastung, geschweige denn bringt er sie überhaupt in belastung
<p01nt3r> ?
<apollo13> nimm als beispiel meine gtx580
<apollo13> die hat bei furmark ca 150 watt leistungsaufnahme
<apollo13> im realbetrieb komm ich auf weit über 200
<apollo13> ergo erkennt der treiber das furmark rennt und limitiert sich selbst; damit ist so ein benchmark gelinde gesagt sinnlos
<p01nt3r> bin gerade auf "render-bench" gestossen
<p01nt3r> apollo13, kennst du bzw. gibt es überhaupt ein grafik-benchmark für ubuntu?
<apollo13> p01nt3r: wie gesagt, ich finde sowas absolut sinnlos… insofern hab ich nicht wirklich danach gesucht
<apollo13> ich mein was bring es dir im endeffekt außer damit rumprotzen zu können oder irgendwas?! 
<Guest8097> hallo, ich suche ein kleines programm, das am desktop für kubuntu 12.04 anzeigt, wenn caps-lock aktiv ist.
<Guest8097> hat hier jemand das hier schon verwendet oder verwendet es? --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/127286/caps-lock-indicator-does-not-work-in-kubuntu-12-04-w-plasma-workspace
<kubine> Title: capslock - Caps lock indicator does not work in kubuntu 12.04 w/ plasma workspace - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> apollo13, das hat mit "protzen" gar nichts zu tun. ich will instabilitäten und fehler aufdecken.
<apollo13> p01nt3r: und genau letzteres tun benchmarks in den seltensten fällen
<apollo13> da wie gesagt grafikkarten versuchen benchmarks zu erkennen und dann aus sicherheitsgründen sich runtertakten etc…
<p01nt3r> ok ich sehe es ist zwecklos. danke und schönen abend euch noch!
<k1l_> es ist eher so, dass die treiber schummeln um bessere benchmark ergebnisse zu erzeugen, damit die karte "besser dasteht"
<bekks> Ja, das Vorhaben ist sinnlos. Benchmarks sind keine Diagnosetools.
<p01nt3r> man muss aber doch auch unter linux irgendwie seine hardware (genauer seine grafikkarte) testen können?
<bekks> Ja, aber nicht mit einem Benchmark.
<apollo13> ich würde sie mit opencl an die grenze treiben
<k1l_> p01nt3r: du willst doch vergliechswerte. und das ist einfach blödsinn.
<Guest8097> was ist mit glxgears oder so nem quatsch?
<p01nt3r> bekks, also einfach nen 3d-game anschmeissen, zocken und abwarten?
<apollo13> Guest8097: das ist kein benchmark
<bekks> Genau.
<Guest8097> ok... sorry :D
<apollo13> eg: 294 frames in 5.0 seconds = 58.737 FPS
<p01nt3r> apollo13, wie genau meinst du das mit dem opencl?
<Guest8097> aber man sieht ja, ob sich was zuckt oder auch nicht. :)
<apollo13> p01nt3r: naja ein programm damit schreiben, dass genau das testet wo du die "instabilität" finden willst
<bekks> glxgears hat mit benchmark nichts zu tun :)
<apollo13> eg memory utilization, cache verhalten etc…
<p01nt3r> apollo13, hört sich für mich so an, als müsse man dafür entwickler sein?
<apollo13> ja
<Guest8097> für sowas würde ich eher den 3dmark unter windows nehmen... tut mir leid, wenn das vielleicht nicht erwünscht ist.
<p01nt3r> apollo13, dann ist es für mich unbrauchbar.
<apollo13> Guest8097: ui, mehr nutzlose benchmarks…
<k1l_> p01nt3r: schau dir mal gtkperf an
<p01nt3r> Guest8097, bitte genauer mitlesen. ich suche was für linux, nicht für windows.
<Guest8097> na ja.. aber man merkt, wenn das system dann instabil werden sollte apollo13
<Guest8097> dachte, darum geht es
<apollo13> Guest8097: __nein__, da aktuelle graka treiber erkennen dass 3dmark/furmark etc rennt und sich in einen sicheren bereich runtertakten
<Guest8097> ok... so gut kenn ich mich damit nicht aus. :)
<apollo13> Guest8097: eg http://www.geek.com/games/nvidia-still-cheating-even-with-latest-3dmark-build-552713/ (ist nur das erste was ich auf google gefunden habe)
<kubine> Title: nVidia still cheating, even with latest 3DMark build | Games | Geek.com (at www.geek.com)
<Guest8097> ist der bericht von 2003?
<apollo13> bei furmark bleibt meine graka bei 90° core temperatur stehen, das ist für nvidia zb keine vollauslastung… da schläft die karte fasst noch
<p01nt3r> k1l_, was bitte soll dieses gtkperf bringen?
<Guest8097> und das ist immer noch so?
<apollo13> Guest8097: nun, intel war noch 2009 so http://tech.slashdot.org/story/09/10/12/2341240/intel-caught-cheating-in-3dmark-benchmark
<kubine> Title: Intel Caught Cheating In 3DMark Benchmark - Slashdot (at tech.slashdot.org)
<apollo13> ich glaub nicht dass sich da groß was ändert…
<k1l_> p01nt3r: sry, du fragst hier nach benchmarks und programmen, die eine visuelle last erzeugen
<apollo13> nvidia 2008: http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1048824/nvidia-cheats-3dmark-177-drivers -- einfach mal googlen und nicht jedem benchmark blauäugig glauben^^
<kubine> Title: Nvidia cheats on 3DMark with 177.39 drivers- The Inquirer (at www.theinquirer.net)
<p01nt3r> k1l_, aber nicht, indem ich buttons drücke...
<p01nt3r> k1l_, ok, hab die -a option übersehen. mein fehler. aber testet das teil denn auch den 3d-teil einer graka?
<apollo13> k1l_: :/
<p01nt3r> ich will aber auch kein spiel zocken müssen, um meine graka zu "testen". ich brauch was automatisiertes.
<apollo13> le sigh
<apollo13> warum willst sie unbedingt testen wenn sie ja offensichtlich eh für das was du gerade tust ausrreicht?
<Guest8097> sowas in der richtung hab ich mich auch grad gefragt. :)
<p01nt3r> apollo13, die frage ist irrelevant, weil ich damit nicht nur meine graka, sondern viele grakas testen möchte.
<p01nt3r> und dabei nicht die ganze zeit dabei stehen und zocken will...
<bekks> Dann ist ein benchmark erst recht sinnfrei.
<apollo13> dann frag halt nvidia was die für ihre stabilitätstests verwenden
<apollo13> nur wirst du das wohl eher nicht bekommen ;) insofern kannst genausogut glxgears rennen lassen *gg*
<p01nt3r> lol
<bekks> BAu dir Karte ein, schau ob sie ein Bild macht. Wenn nicht, weisst du es. Wenn ja, ist sie OK. Rückläufer wird es sowieso geben. Denk mal drüber nach, wer dir die Zeit bezahlt, für die Benchmarks.
<bekks> *die
<p01nt3r> die zeit bekäme ich bezahlt
<bekks> Wer auch immer so irre sein mag. :P
<Guest8097> privatkunden? o.O
<bekks> So ein Test dauert mehrere Stunden, ca. 150€ Euro, die auf den Kunden umgelegt werden müssen. Soviel kann die Grafikkarte gar nicht wert sein.
<p01nt3r> die tests dauern teilweise sogar 48 stunden!
<bekks> 12ca. 150€ pro Stunde.
<bekks> Also 48*150€ als _Aufpreis_ auf die Karte. 
<Guest8097> tja... hab auch keine ahnung, wer sowas macht. ich probier die dinger auch meistens nur aus. wenn was nicht geht, wird's halt ein rückläufer.
<p01nt3r> aber wir kommen hier vom thema ab. trotzdem danke.
<apollo13> da kommt karte wegschmeißen und neue kaufen billiger :þ
<bekks> apollo13: Näääääh, lieber Benchmarken. :P
<apollo13> bekks: wenn das wer bezahlt, warum nicht; halt mit der klausel "keine garantie dass die graka nachm benchmark noch fehlerfrei ist" und dann einfach nix damit tun^^
<Guest8097> das grenzt ja schon fast an betrug ;)
#ubuntu-de 2014-08-18
<rentier_> Huhu! Hat hier wer Erfahrung mit Empathy?
<jokrebel> Und wenn es so wäre?
<jokrebel> wobei eher Pidgin nutzte bisweilen.
<jokrebel> +ich
<rentier_> jokrebel, für einen Kumpel und mich suche ich einen Skype Ersatz, wo man Einfluss auf die erforderliche Bandbreite nehmen kann
<rentier_> jokrebel, seit dem neuesten Skype Client schluckt Skype einfach zu viel Bandbreite und da ich nur wenig habe, kommt es zu Ton-Aussetzern bzw. man muss das Video abschalten
<jokrebel> rentier_: Und was ist nun die Deine Frage?
<rentier_> jokrebel, na wie das alles geht. Mein Kumpel hat übrigens einen Mac.
<LigH> Guten Morgen
<LigH> Während eines Updates von Ubuntu "PP" 12.04 LTS mit Installation eines neuen Kernels ist mir mal wieder die Platte randvoll gefüllt worden.
<LigH> Ursache ist anscheinend, dass depmod eine Datei /lib/modules/(Kernelversion)/modules.ccwmap im Loop schreibt.
<LigH> Welche Daten sollte ich für die Entwickler sammeln?
<jokrebel> rentier_: Es gibt schon Alternativen zu Skype. Siehe zB. http://www.netzwelt.de/alternative-zu/3716-skype.html . Was da jetzt aber unter Ubuntu und nem MAC und dann auch noch recourcenschonend ist wär vielleicht eher ne Diskussion im Offtopic-Kanal.
<kubine> Title: Skype: 20 Alternativen im Überblick - NETZWELT (at www.netzwelt.de)
<rentier_> jokrebel, es gibt doch "öffentliche" XMPP Server, ich hab z.B. nen Web.de Bezahl-Account, kann man nicht einfach deren Server nutzen?
<rentier_> Ich mit Empathy und er halt mit irgend nem Mac-Client?
<bullgard4> rentier_: Ich habe Erfahrungen mit Ubuntu und Empathy und VoIP und öffentlichem Server. Die wichtigste Erkenntnis ist die: Es gibt nur wenige engagierte Ubunteros dafür. - Erster Ratschlag: Finde für Dein Problem die VoIP-Protokolle heraus, die der Mac Deines Kumpels  beherrscht.
<rentier_> bullgard4, Oki
<rentier_> bullgard4, xmpp dürfte kein Problem sein tipp ich
<bullgard4> rentier_: Ich weiß nicht, was ich mit der Mitteilung "xmpp dürfte kein Problem sein tipp ich" anfangen soll.
<rentier_> bullgard4, na ist das nicht so ein VoIP Protokoll?
<bullgard4> rentier_: Nur sehr entfernt.
<maze-m> moinsen! ich bekomm bei er Installation vom ICA Client immer folgende Meldung: http://paste.debian.net/116126/
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<bullgard4> rentier_: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/XMPP: "Das Extensible Messaging and Presence Protocol (XMPP, englisch für erweiterbares Nachrichten- und Anwesenheitsprotokoll; früher Jabber[1], engl. [ˈdʒæbə(ɹ)] ‚(daher-)plappern‘) ist ein von der IETF als RFC 6120–6122 sowie 3922, 3923 veröffentlichter Internetstandard für XML-Routing. XMPP folgt dem XML-Standard und wird primär für...
<bullgard4> ...Instant...
<bullgard4> ...Messaging eingesetzt. Erweiterungen von XMPP stellen die von der XSF veröffentlichten XMPP Extension Protocols dar."
<jokrebel> maze-m: Hatten wir das nicht erst?
<maze-m> jokrebel: ja, hatten wir! Aber hab neugestartet und irgendwie läuft's immernoch nicht :/
<jokrebel> maze-m: Und es ist vermutlich immer noch ein Fremdpaket. Aus welcher Quelle und wie installiert?
<LigH> Gibt es für Ubuntu eine Art Standard-Problemreport-Tool, oder Logdateien, die man typischerweise immer sichern sollte, wenn bei Updates mit neuem Kernel (depmod, dkms) was passiert?
<bullgard4> LigH: Launchpad
<LigH> Das ist eine Website?
<bullgard4> Ja.
<LigH> Dann wird die mir nicht helfen, jetzt noch schnell Logs zu retten, bevor ich dann mal langsam neustarten muss.
<testdr> LigH: wenn Du Fehlermeldungen etc. meinst - dann je nach Anwendung den Teil aus /var/log/...
<LetoThe2nd> LigH: das übliche tool unter ubuntu ist apport, aber ich glaub nicht dass das speziell für deinen fall geeignet ist ()
<jokrebel> LigH: Die log-Dateien sollten normalerweise erhalten bleiben.
<bullgard4> Nein, aber für die Zukunft. - Ansonsten gilt, was testdr gerade sagte.
<LigH> Ich nehme mal an, dass der Updater protokolliert, was er tut. Ich weiß aber nicht, wie die Logdateien heißen, die interessieren könnten.
<testdr> jokrebel: der default bei fast allen logs ist aber, dass die nach einer gewissen Zeit oder Menge weg-rotiert werden
<LetoThe2nd> LigH: /var/log/apt, tendenziell
<LetoThe2nd> LigH: wenn du das weg tarst oder so hast wohl schon viel erwischt
<LigH> Okay, da gibt es einige letzte und vorletzte. Das sollte helfen...
<jokrebel> testdr: Ja gut, vielleicht wenn irgendwas per Amoklauf ein LOG flutet könnte das dann zum Problem werden.
<testdr> jokrebel: da ich "ziemlich viel" logen lasse, werden meine syslogs nie älter als ein Monat (d.h. das älteste - die Nr.7 oder ich müsste die Anzahl der gesicherten log-Nr. hochsetzen)
<LigH> Danke erst mal, ich hänge mich an https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1232473 dran...
<kubine> Title: Bug #1232473 “depmod fills disk to 100% with invisible modules.c... : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<maze-m> jokrebel: wir haben das bei uns lokal liegen. Ich werd das glaub ich mal von der offiziellen Seite ausprobieren. Wir haben hier das Paket: "icaclient_12.1.0_amd64.deb"
<LigH> o/
<testdr> wenn einige mit dem Kopf bei logfiles sind, schon mal so was gesehen (aktuell mit 14.04.1): Aug 15 13:31:53 testdr kernel: [15708.779518] INFO: task bash:12670 blocked for more than 120 seconds    -- und anschließend hing "alles", also sysrq und reboot
<maze-m> Kann mir einer von euch sagen, was für ein Treiber für nen "Intel Corporation 82801 SATA RAID Controller" gebraucht wird? Wollen über Clonezilla nen Rechner aufsetzen und haben auf dem Onboard Raid-Controller vorher ein Volume erstellt, jedoch wird dieses nicht von Clonezilla erkannt :/
<musca> maze-m:  soweit ich weiß, kann mdadm auch diese Software-Raids verwalten ...
<maze-m> musca: aber müsste das erstellte Raid-Volume nicht auch im Setup von Clonezilla stehen? Da werden komischerweise nur beide Platten ganz normal erkannt :/
<geser> "Software RAID/fake RAID/firmware RAID is not supported by default. It can be done manually only." (auf http://clonezilla.org unter Limitations)
<kubine> Title: Clonezilla - About (at clonezilla.org)
<maze-m> geser: kk, danke dir :)
<TheInfinity> maze-m: [X] Gründe warum Fake Raid nervt ;)
<LetoThe2nd> [X] Gründe warum man wenn schon software raid, wenigstens md verwenden sollte
<maze-m> Ja, ich glaub das bringt dann auch mehr Spaß :).... Die Software Raid-Controller sind ja nicht wirklich geil :/
<pog> wie wuerde man auf einem Rechner mit 4-Priomaeren und besetzen Partitionen (MBR) einen Dual-Boot installieren?
<dadrc> Ubuntu ist das total egal.
<dadrc> Also … einfach so.
<testdr> pog: wenn bei einer ms-dos-Partition 4 primäre Partitionen bereits vorhanden sind, dann ist kein Platz mehr für weitere Partitionen -- d.h. da muss mindestens 1 erweiterte Partition angelegt werden und das geht dann nicht mehr ohne dass man Platz macht
<pog> eine Moeglichkeit waere ev. noch auf dem NTFS ein image, und dieses Booten. Gibt's ein Tool, das das macht? ich weiss nicht genau, was wubi machen wuerde.
<testdr> pog: was für Partitionen hast Du denn? Kannst Du nicht eine "sichern" und diese dann löschen und eine erweiterte anlegen und in der kannst Du dann wieder mehrere Partitionen anlegen
<pog> testdr: man muesste wohl die Paritionen rauscopieren, eine Parition verkleinern. Extended erstellen, dann die Paritionen in die Extended reincopieren.
<testdr> ja
<testdr> wobei es reicht für eine -- 
<pog> system/ntfs C:Win7 / recovery / und hp tools
<testdr> pog: je nach Daten auf den Partitionen lässt sich meist mit Komprimierung ein Teil auf einer anderen speichern.. --- dann ? welche ist die größte?
<pog> auf dem Win7 hab ich noch viel Platz, hab es extra noch defragmentiert.
<testdr> pog: auf jeden Fall mach Dir eine Liste auf Papier -- so richtig "old-school" - - Partitionsnummer und was drauf ist und wieviel belegt und frei
<pog> gibt's ein Tool wo man die letzen in ein extended umwandeln kann.
<pog> ja, wird wohl am besten sein.
<testdr> pog: nein -- nicht direkt -- Du musst erst sichern .. dann die löschen und neu anlegen
<testdr> pog: aber diese "recovery" und hp-tools sind normalerweise klein .. d.h. die zu sichern sollte auf der Hauptpartition möglich sein -- natürlich in einem "archive"
<pog> ja, sind relativ klein.
<pog> ja, das waere denkbar.
<knittl> hi. gibts ne (einfache) möglichkeit ubuntu auf eine andere partition zu installieren, während mein richtiges system läuft? mag einen reboot vermeiden
<LetoThe2nd> knittl: geben: ja. einfach: ansichtssache
<k1l_> debootstrap angucken, knittl 
<knittl> k1l_: danke, werde ich machen
<k1l_> aber das ist halt keine aufgabe für die es ein klick-bunt-einfach ding gibt
<knittl> LetoThe2nd: mit bissl frickelei hab ich kein problem
<testdr> pog: angenommen die hp-tools ist die Nr.4 Partition -- dann sicherst Du deren Inhalt auf eine vordere Partition -- dann bootest Du die ubuntu-Live-Version und mit gparted löschst Du diese letzte partition und verkleinerst die Partitionen davor --- Achtung! Dieses Verkleiner kann je nach Plattengröße und Belegung Stunden dauern
<LetoThe2nd> knittl: das frickeln ist nicht das problem, sondern meistens das doku lesen und die ~30 schritte alle erfolgreich abzuschliessen :)
<testdr> pog: wenn Du allerdings usb3.0 und eine externe freie usb3.0-Festplatte hast und daruf zwischensichern kannst, dann ist das einfacher
<pog> testdr: ok
<knittl> LetoThe2nd: lesen schaff ich gerade noch ;)
<LetoThe2nd> knittl: ich nehm dich beim wort. :)
<knittl> falls ich doch probleme haben sollte, frag ich nochmal ^_^
<pog> knittl: du koenntest das Ubuntu natuerlich auch virtuell installieren, ueber eine Virtualisierung. 
<knittl> pog: und wie bekomm ich die daten dann auf die andere partition? hab mit virtualbox schon geschaut, aber ich kann die echte partition nicht einbindin
<knittl> * einbinden
<testdr> pog: wenn Du keine greifbare Hilfe hast und nur einen Rechner, dann solltest Du Dir außer dem Ubuntu-Live-System (bootfähig auf usb oder dvd) auch noch Knoppix und vielleicht die ?partition-magic (Name muss ich nachsehen) zulegen
<pog> virtualbox kenn ich leider zuwenig. knittl
<pog> knittl: live boot ist kein Problem. es ging mir und einen Weg zur Formatierung
<knittl> pog: ? ich möcht eben den live-boot vermeiden
<testdr> pog: also statt virtuellbox - nur um Linux zu nutzen würde ich in dem Fall zu Knoppix raten
<pog> du kannst mit einem qemu befehl, das iso booten, und wenn der Rechner genug schnell ist reicht es fuer ein Test.
<pog> zum testen fand ich qemu parktisch, weil man nichts gross was installieren muss.
<testdr> knittl: ist das Dein Rechner? Dann niemals Partitionsänderung aus einem von der Festplatte laufenden Betriebssystem vornehmen - immer nur von einem externen Datenträger (usb/dvd) ge-bootetem System
<knittl> testdr: die partition steht schon (und ist gemountet)
<pog> wenn ich normalerweise was installieren, dann ab live-mediium, gparted kannich parallel fahren zum installer. geht tiptop. aber die Disk muss irgendwie umpartitionierbar sein, was sie *jetzt* bei mir noch nicht ist.
<pog> testdr: wenn ich die recovdry partition raus oder rumcopieren - muss die irgendwie besonders eingebunden sein, damit man allenfalls ein recovery machen koennte?
<pog> ich denke mir, sogar ich koennte aus Win7, die win-parition verkleinern, und die anderen noch vorne verschieben, um dann hinten platz fuer eine extended zu schaffen.
<pog> andere Frage: wenn ich unter Win verkleinere, kann man die Parition oft nicht sehr verkleinern, ich schaffe es hier von 270gb auf 200gb... hier ist wohl mit gparted auch diese Grenze, oder macht man sich gar was kaputt, wenn man mehr verkleinert?
<testdr> pog: das hängt von der Partitionsverteilung ab - wenn die recovery die Nr.3 ist dann lass die doch und nimm Dir die Nr.4 vor (ist das die mit hp-tools?) -- Festplattenbelegung prüfen! Da ist dann auch so viel drauf - vielleicht versteckt und vergessen
<pog> ja, die 4 ist die hp, aber nur 200mb oder so.
<testdr> pog: das ist doch ideal um das auf eine andere zu sichern (in eine Datei oder direkt) und dann die zu löschen -- dann musst Du nur noch auf den anderen Platz schaffen um die verkleinern und zusammenzuschieben
<pog> wenn ich die 3 und 4 als img in die zwei schreibe, hab ich 3 und 4 frei. 
<pog> ja, ok
<testdr> pog: es reicht eine - warum also mehr machen?
<pog> vllt brauch ich ncoh eine Swap
<testdr> kontrolliere zuerst wieso Du zuviel belegt hast - überflüssiges? altes? zeug -- und swap kann sehr wohl auch in der erweiterten Partition auf einer der dort angelegten Partitionen liegen
<pog> ok
<testdr> prog: d.h. partition 1 window, 2 auch noch, 3 recovery -- dann die erweiterte Partition und in der ist dann die Nr.5 swap und Nr.6 Linux und Nr.7 wieder die 200mb hp-tools
<pog> ok
<pog> ich versuch's mal so.
<testdr> pog: und prüfe den Anfang der Festplatte - wo die erste partition beginnt, da grub2 mehr Platz braucht um sich dort zu installieren -- aktuell werden da normalerweise 2048 Sectoren frei gelassen
<testdr> theoretisch kannst Du statt grub2 auch das älter grub benutzen, nur das funktioniert nicht automatisch per install und später bei updates kann so was schnell vergessen werden
<pog> das ist auch noch, ev. muss man noch fuer Grub eine Parition erstellen (wie auf den GPT devices)
<pog> mit Grub2 kenne ich mich besser aus.
<testdr> gpt verlangt? eine bios-boot am Anfang, dann bootet grub2 aber auch von da ohne Probleme (hab selbst eine 3GB boot-HD mit gpt)
<pog> aber es kann ein problem sein, das p1 ein NTFS ist.
<pog> testdr: man kann wahrscheinlich die ESD verwenden, aber man sieht anleitungen, die fuer Grub eine spezielle Parition anlegen.
<pog> der Win8 rechner war insofert einfacher, als man mit GPT nicht diese Paritionslimiten hatte, das klappte zumidnest fuer den BIOS-Mode tiptop
<rednet> ich habe mir ffmulticonverter runtergeladen die frage ist wie gehts weiter?
<pog> testdr: hast Du ev. noch eine Ahnung, ob man aus einer BIOS-gestarteten Installation mit Grub-efi, die installation efibootbar machen kann? eigentlich braucht es nur diese EFI boot-Pfade, die korrekt sein muessen, nicht?
<rednet> recipe-1.6.0-1  ppa2 so heist der <ordner
<pog> der andere REchner, ein Acer V5-122p muss ich noch UEFI-bootbar machen, damit ich beim dual boot nicht jedesmal das Bios umstellen muss ...
<pog> so jetzt boot ich mal linux auf, und mache etwas gparted, und copiere diese hp-utils 
<pog> cu later
<pog> hi again
<dadrc> Krieg ich irgendwie sinnvoll raus, in welcher Datei eine Umgebungsvariable gesetzt wird?
<dadrc> Ich hab irgendwann mal den _JAVA_AWT_WM_NONREPARENTING-Workaround gesetzt, wollte ihn jetzt wieder entfernen und find es nicht mehr …
<dasjoe> dadrc: bash -x -ls -c "exit"
<dasjoe> Zeigt dir, welche Dateien gesourced werden und was darin passiert
<dasjoe> via http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5299886/find-out-where-an-environment-variable-was-last-set-in-bash ;)
<kubine> Title: Find out where an environment variable was last set in bash - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<dadrc> ih, bash.
<dadrc> Aber gute Idee, zsh hat das bestimmt auch
<dadrc> hmmh, nur den path.
<LupusE> gt'morgen
<k0tze_> morgen LupusE
<k0tze_> 17 uhr.. guten morgen vorallem ;)
<pog> in welchem Paket ist denn dd?  und ist das das Programm der Wahl um eine kleiner Partition auf ein Img zu copieren. 
<pog> dd ist sowohl auf dieser Live-Cd nicht drauf, noch sehe ich grad etwas in den Sources mit grep dd..
<testdr> dd ist in den coreutils
<pog> danke testdr
<pog> ansonsten geht's voran...
<testdr> pog: welche live-Cd hast Du denn?
<pog> was ubuntu 14.4 basierendes. 
<LupusE> pog: packages.ubuntu.com hilft.
<pog> danke, muss das grad mal anschauen.
<pog> sudo hilft auch, sonst wird es hier nicht gefunden. aber coreutils ist installiert.
<testdr> pog: auf der ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso ist dd defintiv drauf -- gerade nachgesehen, es hätte mich auch gewundert
<testdr> es gibt nur spezielle live-Versionen auf denen das dd-rescue drauf ist, das ist nicht der default
<LetoThe2nd> *hust* das perfekte beispiel, warum man nicht "was basierendes" (a.k.a. verbastelt-verhunztes) nehmen sollte *hust*
<pog> huestel, huestel
<pog> ich weiss nicht, was ich gemacht habe, vllt. vertippt. selbst dd als normalbenutzer ist da...
<testdr> pog: das und ähnliches schon mal gelesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/NTFS_Partitionierung?highlight=dd%20partition
<kubine> Title: NTFS Partitionierung › Archiv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<pog> jetzt copiere ich dies HP_TOOLS in die Recovery rein, das kann ich dort ja lassen.
<pog> nein, diesen Eintrag hab ich nicht gesehen.
<testdr> pog: ?wie? Dateiweise? Geht bei angeblich nur 200MB auch ..
<pog> ich hab mit dd ein img erstellt. ja koennte man sicher auch dateiweise.
<pog> ich werde es nachher versuchen loop-mounten.
<testdr> pog: für das Windowssystem kannst Du Dir zur Sicherheit auch die ersten paar Sektoren der Festplatte per dd sichern - einmal jetzt und einmal nach dem Verschieben/Ändern der Partitionen (natürlich jedesmal per dd in eine andere Datei und so die ersten 100 Sektoren dürften reichen, da ist dann der alte boot-loader auch mit drin, also so was wie: dd if=/dev/sda of=/mymount/backup/sdambr1.dsk bs=1024 count=100
<pog> ok, testdr
<pog> das loopmount hat schon mal nicht geklappt, bis anhin.
<pog> shit, kein wunder, ich hab das falsche Device mit dd copiert...
<pog> ich hoffe das of= nicht irgendwie ueber die Bounds schreibt.
<pog> die korrekte partition liess sich auch loop-mounten
<pog> falls der PC nachher nicht mehr funkionieren wuerde, bin ich es, der ihn wieder "flicken" muesste (ist von meinem Vater).
<LupusE> pog: sicher, das du mit dienem wissen systeme reparieren oder aufseten
<LupusE> ups, sollte ein backspace werden. mach ruhig eiter. wird shcon werden.
<LupusE> err, weiter.
<HellTiger> hallo. ich habe Ubuntu 13.04, nun habe ich einen apt-get update error, W: Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 141.30.13.20 80]
<HellTiger> laut google wuerde ein dist upgrade helfen, dies hatte aber nichts zu aktualisieren
<jokrebel_> HellTiger: Eher kein Wunder bei nem schon länger abgelaufenen System würd ich meinen
<HellTiger> geht da kein upgrade?
<jokrebel_> 13.04 wird schon seit Januar nicht mehr unterstützt - eher ein glücklicher Zufall, dass es bis eben ging.
<jokrebel_> Da 13.10 inzwischen auch schon seit July abgelaufen ist weis ich jetzt nicht, ob da dann ein Release-Upgrade überhaupt noch klappen kann.
<jokrebel_> theoretisch müsstest Du erst mal ein Releasupgrade nach 13.10 und dann gleich noch eines nach 14.04 machen.
<HellTiger> mhm dazu muss ich wohl die sources.list fixen 
<jokrebel_> HellTiger: Was gibt es da zu fixen?
<HellTiger> naja das distupgrade geht nicht, weil apt sich nicht updaten laesst
<HellTiger> ich versuche nach dieser anleitung http://www.unixmen.com/upgrade-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ubuntu-13-10-saucy-salamander/
<kubine> Title: How To Upgrade From Ubuntu 13.04 Raring To Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander | Unixmen (at www.unixmen.com)
<jokrebel_> HellTiger: dist-upgrade ist auch kein Distibutions-Upgrade
<jokrebel_> das geht mit do-release-upgrade
<jokrebel_> Backup hast Du ja hoffentlich bereits
<HellTiger> oh. nein, aber das richte ich grad ein. es ist eine server VM, habe da backup space
<HellTiger> danke
<jokrebel_> ein Server? Da solltest Du dringend Deinen Hoster fragen ob da ein Release-Upgrade überhaupt möglich ist. Oder wie sonst Du zu ner un-abgelaufenen Version kommst.
<HellTiger> naja es ist mein eigener root, es obliegt meiner verantwortung. aber ich habe den hoster kontaktiert 
<usr08151> drdosdr
<jokrebel_> usr08151: Das gilt auch für hier
<pog> testdr: die Installation ging im uebrigen gut. Ob Recovery noch geht, hab ich natuerlich nicht ausprobiert..
<pog> LupusE: es hat geklappt mit der Inst fuer meinen Vater
<testdr> pog: fein - und immer nochmal das alte windows booten .. you neverknow
#ubuntu-de 2014-08-19
<k0tze> hallo habe grade versucht mit isql auf einen mssql server zu connecten. fand es sehr umständlich kennt jemand vlt ne bessere alternative?
<koegs> xubuntu 14.04, nvidia-grafikkarte, nvidia binary driver: wenn ich den hdmi-monitor ausschalte, verliert X seine Konfiguration und beim einschalten des Monitors bleibt das bild schwarz
<koegs> hat jemand ne idee wie ich das verhinden kann?
<koegs> schon was gefunden, liegt tatsächlich an xfsettingsd O.o
<ItaloRaver> weiss hie einer wie ich ein Video von myvideo ode von hie www.sat1.ch/tv/promi-big-brother/video/21-webshow-die-erste-show-ganze-folge laden kann?
<ItaloRaver> und / ode wie ich nen link bekomme der im vlc läuft, ich mag diese webflashplyer nicht
<LetoThe2nd> ItaloRaver: vielleicht sind hier inspirationen drin: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Streams_speichern
<LetoThe2nd> aber bei big brother hätte ich angst dass mir das niveau löcher in die festplatten brennt. *SCNR*
<ItaloRaver> och ich affe, da druf war ich ja schon ma und habe den als muss ich mal genau angugen vermerkt
<ItaloRaver> LöööööööL
<ItaloRaver> na ab und zu mut sowat sein x-D
<ItaloRaver> sind ja zum glück nur zwei wochen
<ItaloRaver> thanks schon ma, denke davon führt etwat zum erfolg
<maze-m> moinsen! 
<atlanx> guten tag
<atlanx> wie kann ich in ubuntu direkt in den textmodus starten um den Grafiktreiber zu reparieren?
<k1l_> atlanx: nimm in grub den recovery eintrag
<atlanx> ja, das hab ich schon probiert - leider ohne den gewünschten Erfolg nach dem Booten eine Loginzeile zu haben.
<atlanx> im Forum hab ichs hier niedereschrieben : http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/bildschirm-dunkel-nach-update-von-12-04-lts-au/#post-6907442
<atlanx> ich hab auch schon probiert den Starteintrag um : nosplash noplymouth textonly zu ergänzen - hat auch nichts gebracht
<PachiriSuu> servus
<bullgard4>  atlanx Du könntest mit einer Live-CD Dir die Logdateien ansehen. Die enthalten ganz sicher sachdienliche Hinweise zum dist-upgrade.
<bullgard4> Auf der Live-CD gibt es mindestens auch ein Terminalprogramm.
<atlanx> ok
<k1l_> atlanx: strg+alt+f1 öffnet auch die konsole. das geht aber erst wenn das system zumindest hochfährt
<k1l_> ich würde dort einfach mal alles von nvidia deinstallieren übers paketsystem
<atlanx> das dachte ich auch, aber alle tty-consolen sind "Tod" - schwarzer Bildschirm
<k1l_> dann nimm doch mal die recovery
<atlanx> recovery?
<atlanx> welche meinst du?
<k1l_> schau mal beim starten in den grub.
<atlanx> du meinst im Grub-Menü den 2. Eintrag mit (Recovery)?
<atlanx> der macht das gleiche - booted - Meldungen laufen durch - und dann wird der Bildschirm schwarz
<maze-m> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich den Grub neu bauen kann? Wir haben auf einem Rechner ein Software-Raid mit mdadm eingerichtet, auf einer größeren Platte ein normales Linux installiert und von dort aus die neu erstellte "Platte" partitioniert, um dann per chroot in die Umgebung zu wechseln. Nun lässt sich jedoch grub nicht aktualisieren bzw. neu installieren :/
<maze-m> ich bkomm immer folgende Meldung: http://paste.debian.net/116375
<abcdefg_> paste:419582:qemu
<abcdefg_> [paste:419582:qemu]
<Guest5429> hi, bin ich hier auf freenode oder auf einem eigenen ubuntu-server? (Chat-Client ist frisch installiert aber mystisch konfigueriert)
<rednet> Wenn ich Arena 3.0 Schach von der verknüpfung spiele läuft das spiel nur hal was könnte ich tun ?
<Robert_Zenz> rednet, definiere: hal
<rednet> halb,die engine, s also das eigentliche schachprogramm wird nicht geladen
<Robert_Zenz> rednet, also gar nicht?
<rednet> nur die oberfläche.Wie ein Taschenrechner ohne Programm
<rednet> Im Ordner selbst klapt alles
<Robert_Zenz> rednet, ahso...Pfad Probleme. Hatte ich mit vielen Spielen, am besten ein Shell-Skript schreiben das in den Ordner wechselt und dann dort direkt aufruft.
<Robert_Zenz> rednet, ist die einfachste Loesung die ich gefunden habe dazu.
<rednet> ok Danke
<Robert_Zenz> Weisz jemand auf die schnelle ob man von inode auf die Position auf der Platte schlieszen kann?
<mikaZ> Hallo Wer kann mit helfen , meine webcam (thinkpad X1 Carbon) funktioniert nicht unter Ubuntu 14.04 LTS ...
<anarkhos> fehler-meldung?
<mikaZ> anarkhos "Kein Gerät gefunden"
<anarkhos> hmm
<anarkhos> hast du sichergestellt, dass es auf irgendeine betriebssystem funktionert?
<mikaZ> Bein  Auslieferungszustand war win8 installiert da hat es funktioniert
<anarkhos> was passiert wenn du Fn+6 drückst?
<O484> Guten Abend. Ich habe mal eine Frage: Bin dabei, mir meinen Rechner selbst zusammenzubauen. Leider klappt das mit dem DVD-Laufwerk noch nicht, kann man nicht öffnen und wird auch im BIOS nicht erkannt. Aber folgende Komponenten müssten doch zusammenpassen, oder? LiteOn iHAS124-04 DVD-Laufwerk SATA; Asus P8B75-V Intel B75 Sockel 115
<Robert_Zenz> O484, Stecker kontrolliert?
<mikaZ> anarkhos leider kein Ergebnis
<O484> Robert_Zenz: Festplatte wird erkannt...
<O484> Robert_Zenz: Komponenten passen aber, richtig?
<jokrebel> IDE? SATA?
<anarkhos> mikaZ: wenn du "lspci" im command-line schreibst, siehst du etwas betreffend webcam?
<anarkhos> mikaZ: oder vielleicht "lshw"
<O484> jokrebel: Was meinst du genau?
<mikaZ> anarkhos speziell webcam nicht
<anarkhos> mikaZ: wohl...
<mikaZ> ich finde hier die video hardware 
<anarkhos> ja
<anarkhos> mikaZ: welche marke ist das webcam?
<mikaZ> anarkhos 720 webcam 
<anarkhos> wie viele linien gibt "lspci"?
<anarkhos> kannst du viele davon eliminieren?
<mikaZ> anarkhos 15
<anarkhos> ok 13 hier auf den netbook
<anarkhos> und wie viele von den 15 sind NICHT die webcam?
<anarkhos> nicht Ethernet, nicht Audio device...
<dasjoe> .oO(Die Webcam sollte per USB dran sein…)
<mikaZ> anarkhos siehe paste:419587:Thinkpad X1 Carbon Webcam
<anarkhos> ok
<anarkhos> also ist es vom computer festgestellt
<dasjoe> anarkhos: das kannst du nicht aus dem lspci lesen
<mikaZ> anarkhos das habe ich so per lspci gelesen
<mrkramps> mikaZ, lsusb
<mikaZ> mrkramps siehe paste:419592:Thinkpad X1 Carbon lsusb
<mrkramps> mikaZ, ist das zuviel verlangt, dass du hier eine vollständige url einfügst?
<anarkhos> dasjoe: wohl... nicht "festgestellt" dann, aber... den webcam-hinweis hat irgendwie im lspci gelandet
<mikaZ> sorry
<mrkramps> miip, webcam ist auch definitiv im bios aktiviert?
<dasjoe> mrkramps: wird sie nicht sein ;)
<miip> nein
<mrkramps> miip, sry =D
<miip> np
<dasjoe> Aber auch beim mikaZ wird sie im BIOS aus sein
<mrkramps> dasjoe, mit 12.04 hat die webcam auf jeden fall funktioniert … für X1 Carbon von 2014 habe ich ebenfalls eine positive bestätigung für debian 7
<mrkramps> aber das juckt jetzt wohl niemanden mehr ;)
<Conan179> guten nabend, könnte sich jemand kurze diesen vnc http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419597/ log anschauen? wen ich eine anwendung starten will wird die vnc verbindung geschlossen
<_moep_> Conan179: gestartet als root oder user
<Conan179> root
<peter2_> hallo
<peter2_> aknn mir jemand sagen wie ich mir das menu von grub2 anzeigen lassen kann 
<mrkramps> peter2_, beim systemstart shift gedrückt halten
<peter2_> hab ich 
<peter2_> nix passiert 
<peter2_> ich muss es wieder probieren moment
<peter2_> geht nicht
<peter2_> sehe keine schrift
<mrkramps> peter2_, sonst konfigurier grub doch vorübergehend so, dass es nicht versteckt angezeigt wird
<peter2_> habe ich miteinem #
<peter2_> bei 
<mrkramps> und die konfiguration auch aktualisiert?
<peter2_> demmoment
<peter2_> wie war der befhel nochmal
<mrkramps> sudo update-grub
<peter2_> naechster versuch
<peter2_> ok
<peter2_> wenn man was vergisst dann geht es nicht
<peter2_> ich weiss zwar nicht warum er es wieder per skript einlesen muss aber egal es geht jetzt 
<mrkramps> die grub konfiguration muss immer mit dem befehl aktualisiert werden
<peter2_> ja habe es gerad egelesen
<peter2_> im wiki habe mit gedit drin rumgefuhrwerkt
<peter2_> aber warum dasmit dem shift nicht geht ist schon komisch 
<peter2_> Habe mir den neuen kernel runtergeladen  von canonical 
<peter2_> der 3.16 laeuft besser als der 3.13.35
<mrkramps> wenn du das meinst
<peter2_> naja
<peter2_> sagen wir mal so
<peter2_> er wirft nicht soviele fehlerprotokolle raus was den zugriff auf die  acpi steuerung angeht
<peter2_> der 3.16 laeuft besser als der 3.13.0.35
<mrkramps> peter2_, hast du verhältnismäßig neue hardware?
<peter2_> mrkramps einen i7 3770 ist nicht mehr so das neuste
<mrkramps> ich meinte sowas in richtung neuer als 2 jahre?
<peter2_> aber relativ neu so koennte man es ausdruecken  , na ja duerfte unter 2 Jahre sein mein Rechner 
<mrkramps> gut, dann macht es ggf. sinn tatsächlich einen sehr aktuellen kernel zu verwenden
<peter2_> na ja bei debian habe ich probleme
<peter2_> mit kernel 3.12. irgendwas
<mrkramps> das kann vorkommen
<peter2_> ich schaue mir gerade im wiki die Parameter an 
<peter2_> Ich glaube das Bios ist das eigentliche Problem irgendwie
<peter2_> mal schauen ob ich ein neues bios finde
<peter2> kein neues bios da
<steve_0> nabend, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich programm starts überwachen kann? ein programm hat bei mir probleme beim starten und ich würde gerne schauen ob irgendwo was geloggt wird....
<mrkramps> steve_0, was für ein programm
<steve_0> quassel irc client
<steve_0> also öffnen tut sich rein garnix es kommt lediglich ein geräusch, dass scheinbar darüber auskunft geben soll, dass das programm nicht starten kann
<Rochvellon> core oder client?
<steve_0> bin mir nicht ganz sicher
<steve_0> Quassel IRC (quassel) nicht die (nur client) version
<mrkramps> steve_0, starte das programm mal im terminal und schau, ob es eine meldung auswirft
#ubuntu-de 2014-08-20
<steve_0> hmmmm er joint ja sogar....
<steve_0> aber im launcher ist kein Symbol
<Rochvellon> gut, dann funktioniert offenbar der core
<Rochvellon> dann öffne mal ein terminal und starte darüber mit quassel-client
<steve_0> "Der Befehl »quassel-client« wurde nicht gefunden"
<Rochvellon> hm, und wie siehts mit quassel-qt4 aus?
<steve_0> "quassel-gt4: Befehl nicht gefunden." habs auch eben nochmal entfernt und neu installiert...
<mrkramps> quasselclient
<steve_0> Das Programm »quasselclient« ist in folgenden Paketen enthalten: ............
<steve_0> soll ich vlt einfach mal die andere version (nur client) installieren?
<mrkramps> steve_0, willst du denn einfach quassel als chat client verwenden, oder von dieser server-client-möglichkeit profitieren?
<steve_0> nene, benutz es es nur um hier im channel zu sein, ich denke der client reicht dann!?
<mrkramps> lauft unserem Wiki-Artikel müsste man dann lediglich das paket quassel installieren
<mrkramps> die pakete quassel-core und quassel-client sind nur für den server-client-betrieb
<steve_0> hmm also wenn das so ist wird mir der quassel-client wohl auch nichts bringen!?
<mrkramps> nope
<steve_0> hmm echt schade, fand den clienten echt gut.. xchat fand ich nicht so schön.. was mich wundert ist auch, dass nach der neuinstallation mein nick und der auto join noch da sind. also ne richtige neu installation ist das ja dann scheinbar auch nicht
<mrkramps> steve_0, die benutzereinstellungen bleiben immer enthalten
<steve_0> welchen clienten nutzt du wenn ich fragen darf?
<mrkramps> xhcat
<mrkramps> *xchat
<steve_0> okay dann werd ich mich wohl dran gewöhnen müssen
<mrkramps> steve_0, du könntest mal versuchen die benutzerkonfiguration vorübergehend zu entfernen
<mrkramps> bzw. umzubennen
<steve_0> anderer benutzer hat den selben effekt oder?
<mrkramps> nein, benutzereinstellungen bleiben nur für einen benutzer enthalten, der diese auch vorgenommen hat … in dessen homeverzeichnis
<mrkramps> dafür haben ja alle benutzer ihr eigenes verzeichnis
<steve_0> ja das mein ich ja, mit nem anderen konto ist es ja ne frische benutzerkonfiguration :)
<mrkramps> probier es aus, oder entfern eben die alte konfiguration von hand
<steve_0> mach ich
<mrkramps> die alte konfiguration dürfte unter "~/.config/Quassel Project" zu finden sein
<steve_0_> ok läuft wieder nach löschen der config.. danke dir vielmals für deine zeit!
<exogen> Ich bekomme bluetooth unter thinkpad t500 und ubuntu 12.04 nicht zum laufen. rfkill list zeigt nur wlan an aber ich weiß, dass ich bluetooth drin habe.
<taunix> exogen, ich hätte gern die ausgabe von lsusb in einem paste
<taunix> mal gucken
<hi12> Hallo
<jokrebel> Moin
<hi12> Habe gerade ubuntu server virtuell am notebook installiert und möchte jetzt gerne qemu installieren, kann das funktionieren oder wird es nicht gehen wegen fehlender grafikoberfläche?
<LetoThe2nd> qemu läuft auch ohne grafik, du siehst halt dann erstmal nichts :)
<hi12> möchte mir gerne nämlich raspberry pi auf qemu installieren, wieso seh ich nichts? wäre es besser gewesen ubuntudesktop zu installieren?
<LetoThe2nd> naja der server is ja erstmal console only. also kein grafiksystem gestartet. also kann er dir auch keine grafikausgaben des qemu auf sein eben nicht existierendes grafiksystem anbieten
<LetoThe2nd> abgesehen davon ist ne raspi emulation ziemlich sinnbefreit, weil das einzige was dieses system besonders macht der grafikbeschleuniger ist - und den gibts in qemu nicht ;)
<hi12> ja habe gelesen man kann doch irgendwie x-server oder wie auch immer, also diese grafik auf ubuntu server nachinstallieren?
<LetoThe2nd> kann man, dann kann man aber auch gleich ubuntu desktop neu installieren, und muss nicht der konfiguration nachlaufen.
<hi12> den pi bräuchte ich nur, weil ich mit postfix nicht zurechtkomme und über mailserver im internet eine anleitung(video) gefunden habe, die nur für pi ist, ok könnte man umsetzen für ubuntu evtl. aber pi mal anschauen wäre auch gut
<LetoThe2nd> lol
<LetoThe2nd> du willst in ner vm ne hardwareemulation laufen lassen und darin den mailserver, weil du (entschuldigung) zu faul bist dich ernsthaft mit der konfiguration auseinanderzusetzen, und das einzige image das du findest für den raspi ist?
<LetoThe2nd> nimms nicht persönlich, aber den award für die abwegigste idee der woche hast du sicher
<Barahir> man kann beim mailserver so viel falsch machen
<hi12> ist ja nicht nur wegen mailserver, es gibt doch so viele videos über pi
<Barahir> mein rat: finger weg
<LetoThe2nd> hi12: videos sind auch sicher *Genau* der richtige weg zu lernen wie man sowas macht.
<hi12> also mir sind videos am liebstgen
<hi12> und nachher dann literatur
<LetoThe2nd> hi12: selber rat. finger weg.
<hi12> ja warum?
<hi12> ist doch nur lan
<Barahir> wenn du dir da sicher bist..
<LetoThe2nd> hi12: wenns doch "nur lan" ist und du es dir zutraust, dann lerns gescheit
<Barahir> man hat da so schnell eine spamschleuder stehen
<LetoThe2nd> wenns daran scheitert dass es da "kein fertiges video" gibt, dann bist du definitiv nicht dafür geeignet irgendeine art von server zu betreiben, nicht mal zum spass
<hi12> es ist jedenfalls kein rootserver! es ist ein 192... lan, router davor, inwelchem alles gesperrt ist, außer daß halt ich ins internet kann, also kann doch nichts passieren, oder doch?
<LetoThe2nd> hi12: es passiert: noch ein held mehr mit gefährlichem viertelwissen aus videos
<LetoThe2nd> hi12:  und dass es zuwenig doku übers richtige aufsetzen gibt, ist blanker nonsens. siehe auch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mailserver-Einf%C3%BChrung
<LetoThe2nd> direkt gefolgt von https://www.exratione.com/2012/05/a-mailserver-on-ubuntu-1204-postfix-dovecot-mysql/
<LetoThe2nd> schön für 12.04, also im serversektor absolut aktuell
<hi12> ja danke
<hi12> zu üben ist doch lan ok, oder hab ich kein echtes lan, wenn ich einen router-internetzugang hab?
<hi12> aber ich brauch ja internet für apt-get install etc
<geser> und bei Serverprogrammen gibt es selten gravierende Änderungen, so dass die Anleitung auch mit 14.04 funktionieren sollte
<LetoThe2nd> versteh mich nicht falsch. ich hab nichts gegen üben im lan. aber raspi in qemu in vm ist einfach dämlich.
<LetoThe2nd> (umgangssprachlich)
<hi12> ja hab 14.04 server, aber die englische anleitung ist ganz schön lang
<LetoThe2nd> ja klar, kann man nicht so wie ein 5min video vor sich hin blubbern lassen
<LetoThe2nd> das ist das was ich mit "persönlicher eignung" meinte
<hi12> ok zurück zum thema sicherheit, also ist das so ok? also kein rootserver, nur lan mit internetzugang nur zum üben ist ok?
<blabla`> hi12 was soll dir großartiges passieren?
<LetoThe2nd> 1) mach ihn nicht von aussen erreichbar 2) beseitige das ding nach erzieltem lernerfolg wieder
<LetoThe2nd> dann ist alles gut
<hi12> na wenn ich nicht erreichbar bin, dann kann ich ihn ja laufen lassen?
<LetoThe2nd> punkt 2) ist wichtig weil sonst so bastel-testinstallationen nach einer gewissen zeit doch gerne mal ein eigenleben entwickelt
<LetoThe2nd> *entwickeln
<LetoThe2nd> ala "ach der läuft eh da mach ich noch schnell x ... und 8 wochen später y... ach und für z schalt ihn ihn doch frei (und vergess das x immer noch aktiv ist)"
<LetoThe2nd> sind einfach so erfahrungswerte :)
<geser> nichts hält länger als ein Provisorium :)
<LetoThe2nd> geser: absolut
<LetoThe2nd> abgesehen davon ist es für lernumgebungen ohnhin besser, jeden lernabschnitt immer mit einer sauberen, blanken basisinstallation zu beginnen
<hi12> danke für die infos jetzt heißt es dann leider wieder lesen(naja vlt. finde ich doch noch ein video;-)
<hi12> hintergrund von inst von pi ist ja auch, daß ich mir bei video2brain 2 volle cds über pi anschauen könnte
<LetoThe2nd> ändert nix daran dass die idee dämlich ist.
<LetoThe2nd> dann nimm halt die 30€ in die hand und kauf so n teil
<LetoThe2nd> aber komm damit nicht zu uns, weil da drauf sicher kein ubuntu läuft :)
<hi12> dachte pi wäre die zukunft, weils fast keinen strom verbraucht
<LetoThe2nd> äh... nö.
<LetoThe2nd> das pi ist an und für sich ne ziemlich beknackte hardware, die aber perfektes marketing und einen spitzenpreis hat
<LetoThe2nd> und daher gehypt und für alles mögliche verwendet wird.
<hi12> du meinst zu langsam für normale serveranwendungen, wie shopsysteme etc?
<LetoThe2nd> kann man, muss man aber nicht. aber es ist keine wunderwaffe, und *ganz* *sicher* nicht die zukunft
<LetoThe2nd> hallo, das ist ein paar 100MHz uralt-arm11.
<LetoThe2nd> glaubst du ernsthaft, hardware für unter 30€ könnte jetzt auf einmal auf magische weise alles überflüssig machen was wir all die jahre vorher hatte?
<hi12> na ich dachte es eher für zuhause wegen dem niedrigen stromverbrauch
<geser> aber auch da ist es abhängig, was du damit machen möchtest
<LetoThe2nd> ich fasse zusammen: du hast eigentlich keine ahnung, was das raspi ist oder kann - aber es gibt videos drüber und es ist die zukunft weils enig strom braucht?
<blabla`> LetoThe2nd lulz
<LetoThe2nd> sorry wenn ich gerade etwas sarkastisch bin, aber so kommen deine aussagen rüber
<hi12> daß mit der ahnung stimmt, aber es richtig ist wohl auch daß es für daheim die zukunft ist, siehe stromverbrauch, ok was man darüber macht weiß ich noch nicht,und ob es sinn hat, sinn jedenfalls fürs lernen, na gut dafür gibts doch eher virtuelle maschinen
<LetoThe2nd> hi12: "wenig stromverbrauch" ist einfach ein gummibegriff ohne aussage
<LetoThe2nd> hi12: ein arduino braucht noch weniger strom
<LetoThe2nd> hi12: wenn ich ne festplatte dran steck, braucht er wieder mehr strom
<LetoThe2nd> hi12: abgesehen davon sind die dinger nicht per konstruktion auf dauerbetrieb ausgelegt
<LetoThe2nd> hi12: und billige linuxkisten die das sind und auch wenig strom brauchen gibts seit knapp zehn jahren. auch bekannt als: router.
<LetoThe2nd> ach ne ne festplatte kann ich ka gar nicht dran stecken, hat ja kein sata ;)
<LetoThe2nd> wie gesagt: das raspi hat seine anwendungsfällt. aber: 1) keine wunderwaffe 2) ist die zukunft weil braucht wenig strom ist nur geblubber ohne fakten dahinter
<hi12> pi ist wie debian,oder?
<LetoThe2nd> um auch mal was gutes zu sagen: das raspi gibt nen netten mediaplayer ab, siehe auch c't 17/2014
<LetoThe2nd> hi12: äh, ist wie debian?
<hi12> na weiß nicht
<LetoThe2nd> hi12: debian ist ne linuxdistribution. software. pi ist ein gerät. hardware. wo ist da was wie das andere?
<hi12> also die software auf pi ist glaub ich raspberry-wheezy
<LetoThe2nd> nö.
<LetoThe2nd> man *kann* ein debian drauf haben.
<LetoThe2nd> man *kann* aber auch alles mögliche andere drauf laufen lassen, gesetzt den fall es unterstützt eben diese uralt cpu noch.
<guest683> gibs für euch keiben pi channel?
<guest683> *keinen
<LetoThe2nd> gibt es, hat du recht.
<hi12> was ist denn zum üben am besten?
<guest683> ubuntuusers wiki lesen
<hi12> 3-4 vm?
<LetoThe2nd> nimm ne vm und lass ein normales ubuntu drin laufen.
<LetoThe2nd> und: doku lesen, keine videos anschauen ;)
<hi12> welche vm wäre am besten auf windows rechner?
<guest683> hi12 besitzt du sowas wie Hintergrundwissen?
<LetoThe2nd> keine ahnung, sind wir der windows-suport?
<LetoThe2nd> hi12: vielleicht wärs langsam wirklich zeit, mal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder so abzuwandern.
<guest683> oder du machst win ubu multiboot
<hi12> ich meine welche system-entwicklungsumgebung ist gleich von anfang an am besten? zuerst dachte ich mal 3-4 pi mit netzwerkkabel verbunden(zb.nameserver1,2,webserver etc), aber wahrscheinlich kann man das alles in vm s machen?
<guest683> hi12 bevor du dir den pi kaufst solltest du dich etwas mit linux beschäftigen sonst nützt er dir nicht viel
<LetoThe2nd> hi12: ich schlage vor, wir reden darüber wenn du tatsächlich mal ein bisschen was drüber gelernt hast. vielleicht sogar ein buch gelesen. im moment fürht das zu absolut nichts.
<jokrebel> hi12: Wo genau ist jetzt eigentlich da die Ubuntu-Frage?
<guest683> omg ein buch LESEN
<blabla`> LetoThe2nd das Buch gibts bestimmt auch als Video!11
<LetoThe2nd> hi12: und wie die kollegen schon anmerken, es hat wirklich nichts mit ubuntu zu tun.. daher bitte weiter in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. danke sehr.
<guest683> hi12 #pi-keinplan-von-linux wäre ein channel für dich
<LetoThe2nd> guest683: ist wieder gut, ok. nur draufhauen wollen wir hier auch nicht sehen.
<hi12> na jetzt kennt man sich schon besser aus
<guest683> ;)
<guest683> hi12 wenn du mehr über linux wissen willst,dann installier dir einfach ubu parallel zu win
<hi12> ach ja ubuntu wiki ist eh schon wie ein gutes buch...
<hi12> ran an die arbeit, ciao
<f12> Firstly configure the following lines in /etc/apache2/conf.d/security to minimize the information that Apache gives out in its response headers
<f12> leider finde ich das verzeichnis nicht
<holgersson> Guten Tag allerseits!
<jokrebel> Mahlzeit
<f12> also in ubuntu sollte man die security abändern, allerdings gibts das conf.d verzeichnis gar nicht
<holgersson> exogen: Ich hab hier ein T500 (und ein Highlight auf das Wort, daher Deinen Beitrag gelesen :D) & bluetooth am Laufen. Ich tippe gerade darauf, dass das Bluetooth-Kernelmodul nicht geladen ist. Was sagt denn 'lsmod|grep -i bluetooth'?
<holgersson> f12: Woher hast Du diese Information denn? Von vielen Distros kenne ich mittlerweile uralte Blogeinträge usw. - wobei das hier (für mich) eh stärker nach einem Vertipper aussieht.
<holgersson> \o/
<k1l_> also auf meinem 12.04 habe ich /etc/apache2/conf.d/security. aber da er weg ist war es wohl ein type seinerseits
<geser> auf 14.04 gibt es dieses Verzeichnis nicht mehr
<holgersson> Dann wird das Verzeichnis vielleicht woanders rumliegen - aber weg ist weg, dann hat er/sie halt Pech :)
<ich123> hi
<ich123> E:Unable to locate package libnet-dns-pearl, dieser Fehler kommt bei apt-get install libnet-dns-pearl , habe vorher in resources.list us mit de ausgetauscht , liegt an dem ?
<k1l_> ich123/f12/hi12: du kannst ruhig deinen nick behalten. das wird auch als höflicher eingestuft
<ich123> gut hi12
<k1l_> bist du sicher, dass du da ein ubuntu howto (oder etwa so ein behindertes video?) folgst? das paket gibt es in ubuntu nämlich nicht 
<hi12> https://www.exratione.com/2012/05/a-mailserver-on-ubuntu-1204-postfix-dovecot-mysql/ ist das howto
<SunTsu> hi12: es ist vermutlich eher libnet-dns-perl
<hi12> ah gibts das auch
<hi12> ;_)
<SunTsu> da hat jemand den Namen der Scriptsprache "perl" verhauen, passiert öfter mal
<k1l_> jo, so steht es auch im howto drin.
<hi12> ok jetzt jommt fehler niicht mehr
<hi12> aber o newly installed , also war schon installiert  
<hi12> habe interfaces auf static address geändert, muß ich in resovl.conf jetzt meine ip des routers eintragen ? dort steht drinnen, daß änderungen gelöscht werden?
<holgersson> Die /etc/resolv.conf wird typischerweise von DHCP-Clients wie dhcpcd oder der Funktion im Networkmanager überschrieben.
<holgersson> hi12: Bist Du auf einem Server? Hast Du einen DHCP-Client installiert - oder networkmanager?
<hi12> bin auf ubuntu(virtuell) sever ohne networkmanager, weil ich glaub den gibts nur wenn grafik dabei ist,
<hi12> die frische installation hat ja immer dhcp oder?
<holgersson> Nicht zwingend, aber ja, auf Servern hat der typischerweise nix verloren. Keine Ahnung, ob da was läuft.
<hi12> möchte aber auf static ändern, damit man im browser die ip eingeben kann
<holgersson> hi12: Schau doch einfach mit 'ps aux|grep -i dhcp' nach.
<hi12> wie macht man einen netzwerk-restart?
<hi12> ja dort kommt ein eintrag
<holgersson> Wie genau heißt der?
<hi12> kann das nicht aus vmware rauskopieren und hierher, aber ungefähr so:-if /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.eth0.leases eth0
<hi12> dhcp in rot
<hi12> und vorne 0:00 dhclient -1 -v -pf /run/dhclient etc
<hi12> aber egal muß doch resolv.conf ändern oder? aber wieso wird das automatisch wieder gelöscht?
<hi12> wenn ich static ip haben will, dann muß ich interfaces ändern und resolv.conf(dort router-ip als nameserver eintragen)
<holgersson> Ja, ok, das ist ein reiner DHCP-Client. 
<hi12> wenn ich meine static ip im browser eingebe,kommt nichts
<holgersson> hi12: Ja, Du musst a) den DHCP-Client ausstellen, weil der Dir sonst Deine resolv.conf überschreibt, b) die statische IP irgendwo eintrage (wo genau müsste ich jetzt auch nachlesen) und c) zu guter Letzt den Nameserver statisch in die /etc/resolv.conf eintragen. Es könnte passieren, dass a) dazu führt, dass Dir Deine aktuelle Route gelöscht wird und Du Dich quasi aus der virtuellen Maschine
<holgersson> aussperrst, falls Du da via SSH oder so drauf bist.
<k1l_> läuft denn ein webserver auf der ip?
<holgersson>  Ich bin erstmal unterwegs, Mittagessen. Bis später!
<k1l_> statisch in die /etc/network/interfaces müsste reichen
<hi12> ich glaub ich muss erst in vmware nat auf bridge einstellen
<k1l_> https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html siehe unter statische ip-adress-zuweisung
<hi12> ja webserver apache läuft
<hi12> so neustart, habe auf bridge umgestellt, jetzt löst er bei apt-get update die namen nicht auf
<hi12> dhcp ist aber weg
<hi12> ok jetzt geht es nach änderung von resovl.conf
<atlanx_> wo werden die fehlemldungen von xorg ausgegeben?
<k1l_> in /var/log im Xorg log, oder in .xsession-errors
<atlanx_> wo ist die .xsession-errors?
<dadrc> ~
<dadrc> (mit kryptischen Zeichen auf Fragen antworten <3)
<jokrebel> ÜBERSETZUNG für atlanx_ : In Deinem Homeverzeichnis eine versteckte Datei
<atlanx_> thx jokrebel
<steviehs> und das erste was man einrichte ist locate
<dadrc> Ist locate nicht in der Standardinstallation dabei?
<jokrebel> dadrc: Wo war die Rede von Standardinstallation? <g>
<pog> moin. ein Freund von mir hat von Kubuntu 12.04 (wohl etwas unvorsichtig) ein Update auf 14.04 vorgenommen. Sind hier irgendwelche Probleme bekannt (wein Rechner freezed offenbar apparmor fehler u.s.w. ), vielleicht wurde auch der Kernel nicht korrekt updatet.
<pog> die Frage ist nur, wie man das wieder flickt.
<pog> ich frage mich, ob es nicht einfacher ist, das 14.04 parallel zu installieren, und die Userdaten dann zu migrieren.
<dadrc> ja
<koegs> ja
<pog> ich hab dem Freund gesagt, der soll ma eine Live-CD testen und schauen, ob die problemlos funkionioert. 
<k1l_> Xer_: was gibt dir: "lsb_release -d" aus?
<Xer_> Ich versteh jetzt garnichts mehr
<Xer_> er hat mir nichts angezeigt
<k1l_> terminal aufmachen, "lsb_release -d" eintippen, enter drücken, ausgabe kopieren und hier zeigen
<Xer_> achso danke
<Xer_> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<Xer_> jetzt bin ich verwirrt
<k1l_> das .1 ist das sogenannte "pointrelease" das ist wie das servicepack bei windows
<k1l_> die version ist trotzdem noch 14.04
<Xer_> achso
<holgersson> dadrc: Das Schlimme ist, dass ich erstmal überlegen musste, was Du eigentlich meinst :(
<Perzeus> hallo
<Perzeus> welche oberfläche ist am sparsamten mit den ressourcen 
<k1l_> cli
<LetoThe2nd> ne, seriell.
<Perzeus> ich meine bei ubuntu 
<k1l_> Perzeus: wenn du einen desktop meinst dann schau dir mal Lubuntu an. da ist das ganze system darauf ausgelegt auf lahmen kisten zu laufen
<steviehs> Ctrl alt f1
<Perzeus> k1l:habe kde runtergeworfen undlubuntu getestet kann keine unterschiede feststellen
<k1l_> na das bezweifel ich aber stark.
<koegs> deine maus ist immer noch nicht schneller?
<Perzeus> nicht wirklich
<Perzeus> wie schlägt sich kde
<k1l_> kde ist ein heavyweight
<Perzeus> Ist das eines der größeren Speicherfresser
<koegs> </sarkasmus>
<k1l_> was ist das denn für eine kiste?
<Perzeus> ein single prozessor
<k1l_> achso der. ok. :/
<Perzeus> eine amd 754 gurke
 * holgersson nutzt subtle als eigenständigen Fensterverwalter/Window Manaager und lauter zusammengesuchte Programme ringsrum.
<Perzeus> In der geschwindigkeit hat sich nicht viel getan 
<k1l_> ich würde mal eine saubere lubuntu installation versuchen, da die auch zram nutzt etc.
<Perzeus> egal werde morgen meine restlichen gurken dann auf lubuntu 
<Perzeus> versuchen auf Höchstspeed zu trimmen habe noch einen athlon 64 und ein 2600+
<Perzeus> mit DDR1 RAM :-)))
<Xer_> Setz einen neuen Processor ein
<Perzeus> der geht bei einen Kumpel das der auch mal internet Hardware hat
<Perzeus> Xer welchen 
<k1l_> wer mit so alter hardware arbeiten will muss eben abstriche machen. du kannst dir auch mal die minimal windowmanager angucken. aber sobald man etwas service haben will geht auch da der ressourcen verbrauch hoch.
<Perzeus> k1l: naja  zum wegschmeissen zu schade
<Xer_> Must kucken, welcher von deinem BIOS unterstützt wird
<k1l_> seh ich stark anders.
<Perzeus> der muss ja nur internet surfen mit dem ding sonst nichts
<Xer_> dann wird es leichter für euch sein, eine Lösung zu finden
<Perzeus> der macht ja sonst nix ausser Internet recherchieren vielleicht noch word bzw libreoffice
<k1l_> Perzeus: ja, aber "das internet" stellt anforderungen an die hardware die sich deutlich geändert hat sei dem diese hardwar gebaut wurde
<Xer_> stimmt schon, aber es gibt so ein Programm, weiß aber gerade nicht wie es heißt, dass das Problem umgeht
<Xer_> irgendetwas mit Auslagerung des Arbeitsspeichers
<Perzeus> athlon xp 2600 + wie alt sind die denn ?
<Perzeus> windows 95 habe ich auch noch 
<LetoThe2nd> Xer_: du meinst lynx, also einfach nix grafik, nix javascript, nix flash? ;)
<Perzeus> ;-) aber das wollt ihr nicht as ich das meinem Kumpel zum Surfen gebe
<Xer_> nein
<Perzeus> mal schauenwnan der xp2600 + raus kam 
<Xer_> Das Programm macht irgendetwas mit den Zwischenspeicher, wharscheinlich Auslagerung
<Xer_> lässt SSDs alt aussehen
<Xer_> Ist auch kostenpflichtig
<LetoThe2nd> Xer_: snakeoilXP2.0?
<Xer_> warte
<Perzeus> he der xp 2600+ ist erst 11 Jahre alt
<Xer_> Goile Ram Disk
<Xer_> heißt das Programm
<Xer_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBrBwCuMTgc
<Perzeus_> Xer kenne ich weiss ich
<Perzeus_> der ram ist immer schneller als die ssd
<SunTsu> Perzeus_, Xer_: Aber pack mal 512GB Ram in einen Rechner. Da ist die SSD irgendwie die bessere Wahl
<Perzeus_> SunTSu Supermicro boards
<k1l_> so quatschen bitte in den #ubuntu-de-offtopic , danke
<holymoly> moin moin
<holymoly> kann man sicher upgraden von 12.04 zu 14.04 ?
<k1l_> kommt drauf an wie orginal dein system ist. die upgrades werden automatisiert getestet und sind stabil. desto mehr PPAs etc genutzt werden desto unsicherer wirds. backups sind aber immer brauchbar
<holymoly> ok eigentlich ist nichts drauf
<holymoly> ppa sind fremde paketquellen ne
<k1l_> ja
<PachiriSuu> servus
<Guest38624> Hallo zusammen, ich habe ein Problem: Ich nutze Ubuntu Server 12.04.5 in einer VM, musste einen Proxy einrichten, diesen in /etc/environment angegeben und es lief. Dann für grafische Installer LXDE nachinstalliert und dort werden die Proxy-Einstellungen nicht übernommen. Terminal geöffnet, wget führt ins Leere. Über SSH mit dem selben Nutzer von außen verbunden und es ging. Also habe ich nochmal die Proxy-Daten in das Star
<Guest38624> Aber eben immernoch nicht in der grafischen Umgebung. Ich rufe einen grafischen Installer auf, der versucht etwas zu laden, und das klappt nicht
<dadrc> apt-get hat eigene Proxyeinstellungen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Proxyserver#Systemaktualisierungen
<dadrc> Guck mal da
<pog> moin, ich bin immer noch dran, rauszufinden, ob und wie ich von einer aus BIOS-gestarteten und installieren Installation, Grub korrekt aufsetzen kann, dass die Installation beim naechsten Boot, als UEFI installation erkannt wird. (Leider hab ich es noch nicht geschafft, ein Bootable im UEFI-Mode zu booten.
<Guest38624> dadrc: Danke, apt habe ich eingerichtet und es funktioniert auch - es geht um eine eigenständige Installationsdatei
<dadrc> Guest38624, ah, sorry, übersehen.
<pog> hier sehe ich zwar anleitungen, aber auch hier, wollen sie dass man im UEFI-Mode startet http://askubuntu.com/questions/509423/which-commands-to-convert-a-ubuntu-bios-install-to-efi-uefi-without-boot-repair
<dadrc> Guest38624, pack deine Proxydaten noch mal in ~/.profile
<pog> boot-repair hab ich im übrigen ausprobiert: 
<dadrc> Oder, wenn du es mit sudo ausführst, in /etc/profile
<Guest38624> dadrc: dann in /etc/profile - in welcher Form, http_proxy= oder export http... ?
<pog> kommt noch die Unsicherheit dazu, nicht zu wissen, ob beim Acer V5-122p nicht einfach gesperrt ist, ab Disk zu booten.
<dadrc> Guest38624, mit export
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Proxyserver#Alternatives-Verfahren  ← so sollte der block aussehen
<dadrc> also, mit passenden daten natürlich ;)
<pog> was passiert im übrigen, wenn ich ab USB versuche, ein DVD-Laufwerk zu booten? kann das dann im UEFI-Mode klappen?
<Guest38624> dadrc: OK, ich hatte sie schon in environment, jetzt in profile eingefügt und Firefox kann sich direkt mit dem Internet verbinden (Einstellungen des Systems verwendet). Scheint also was gebracht zu haben, leider funktioniert der Installer immernoch nicht und beschwert sich über keine Verbindung. Das könnte ja auch ein anderer Fehler sein
<pog> kann mir jemand einen Link fuer ein UEFI-prooved-USB  Ubuntu 14.4 bootable angeben?
<dadrc> Guest38624, könnte. Bisschen schwer zu sagen ohne Infos. Was ist das für ein Installer? Nur ein Skript, dh, kannst du gucken, welches Programm der zum Runterladen benutzt?
<dadrc> pog, alle 14.04 ISOs funktionieren auch mit UEFI.
<pog> ich hab kein DVD-Laufwerk, und sobald ich was auf USB copiere, kann ich nicht mehr sicher sein, ob sie UEFI bootable sind.
<Guest38624> dadrc: leider nein, es handelt sich um den IBM-Installer von WebSphere und das ist eine install-Datei, leider kein Skript
<dadrc> pog, wieso kannst du das nicht?
<emlvis> ich sitze hier gerade mit MATE als nachinstallierte desktopumgebung unter xubuntu 14.04 und schaffe es einfach nicht das hintergrundbild von lightdm zu ändern. gibt es da irgendein bekanntes problem?
<pog> diese unetbootin Sachen, mir ist nicht klar, ob der Bootloader quasi das iso el-torrito startet, d.h. ein Laufwerk simuliert.
<pog> bis anhin sah das System nie mein bootable im UEFI-Mode
<dadrc> Was machst du denn da mit unetbootin rum?
<dadrc> http://askubuntu.com/a/395880/215352 ←
<pog> was sicher auch nicht geht, sind meine Grub2-Bootable. Die Form ist mir egal, ich moechte einfach ein image, das UEFI bootet.
<dadrc> GPT drauf, FAT, Bootflag setzen, Dateien kopieren, fertig
<pog> ich sehe mir den Link an, ah so. Ware ein VErsuch wert.
<dadrc> Brauchste kein Image, kein Gefrickel. Anstecken, bootet.
<pog> ah nur gpt, mal probieren.
<pog> das waere ja genial...
<dadrc> emlvis, Hintergrund von lightdm kann man eigentlich in der Themeconfig setzen
<pog> danke dadrc 
<emlvis> dadrc, definiere themeconfig in diesem zusammenhang
<dadrc> Guest38624, ich denk mal, du führst den Installer mit "sh websphere.install" oder so aus?
<jokrebel> hört sich alles nach gruseligem UEFI-BIOS-Mix an. 
<dadrc> elmargol, /etc/lightdm/lightdm-irgendwas-greeter.conf
<dadrc> emlvis, sorry.
<pog> ist noch interessant, dass eine GPT-Partition nur "recommended" ist, vermutlich ist sie notwendig.
<dadrc> Welcher greeter aktiv ist, steht in lightdm.conf
<jokrebel> nur wenn man UEFI nutzen will
<dadrc> jokrebel, der verlinkte Weg ist eben kein gruseliger Mix. Der USB-Stick funktioniert dann nur mit UEFI.
<emlvis> dadrc, der gtk-greeter und normalerweise sollte ein eintrag für 'background=/pfad/bild' reichen
<dadrc> ja
<Guest38624> dadrc: Nein, einfach via ./install - aber es gibt eine xml-Datei, in der eine URL angegeben ist und wenn ich die manuell aufrufe, erhalte ich einen 404. Top, werde mir also auch das richtige Repository suchen müssen
<pog> man kann im Prinzip im "dummy"-MBR trotzdem noch Grub installieren, dass sie BIOS-Bootbar waere. Ist dann halt nicht von einem XP oder so lesbar.
<dadrc> emlvis, sicher, dass Mate LightDM benutzt? 
<emlvis> dadrc, ich komme mir hier nur gerade vor wie der letzte idiot, weil ich ein bild mit korrektem pfad gesetzt habe, der aber partout den alten hintergrund von xubuntu verwendet
<emlvis> dadrc, ja … mate verwendet in diesem fall ganz sicher lightdm
<dadrc> emlvis, und das Bild ist auch für andere Nutzer lesbar (also, nicht in deinem Home) und zum Login schon verfügbar (also nicht irgendwo verschlüsselt)?
<pog> was mir nicht klar, ist, warum man fuer die Grub-efi-installation unbedingt im UEFI-Mode sein sollte, es geht ja nur um die Vorbereitung der Namen, ESD u.s.w. Der NVRAM-Eintrag ist klar.
<dadrc> Das würd mir so spontan als Fehlerquelle einfallen
<emlvis> dadrc, hier ist keine verschlüsselung aktiv und das bild liegt unter /usr/share/backgrounds
<dadrc> und hat 444 oder mehr?
<pog> was man mit P12 beim Booten bekommt, z.B. Harddisk braucht ja kein NVRAM-Eintrag, oder ist das die Bedingung, dass die Disk angezeigt wird?
<emlvis> dadrc, ja rechte sollten passen
<emlvis> also zumindest kann es jeder lesen
<dadrc> emlvis, dann, hmm. Klappt's im Testmodus? (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM#Testmodus)
<jokrebel> dadrc: Dachte man muss sich entscheiden entweder nur MBR/BIOS-Fallback oder eben GPT/UEFI zu nutzen?
<dadrc> jokrebel, nutzen ja, aber die ISOs können erstmal beides
<emlvis> dadrc, nope … auch im test-mode noch das falsche hintergrundbild
<secstack> Hi. Was bedeutet der Slash am Ende "find . -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;"?
<emlvis> secstack, das maskiert das ';'
<dadrc> secstack, muss dahin, damit find weiß, dass der -exec-Teil vorbei ist
<jokrebel> geht es da um ein Grub-Bild?
<dadrc> jokrebel, nein
<secstack> elmargol, dadrc danke.
<emlvis> jokrebel, ich quäl mich hier mit lightdm ab … und das ist peinlich genug, weil ich den scheiß gtk-greeter eigentlich gut kennen sollte
<dadrc> emlvis, mir gehen so langsam die Ideen aus. Beim GTK-Greeter hat das bei mir bisher immer ohne Probleme geklappt.
<dadrc> Der Unity-Greeter ist gerne zickig, aber …
<secstack> und was ist mit "find /var/www -type d -exec chmod 2775 {} +"?
<secstack> Da ist kein Slash, aber ein Plus.
<dadrc> {} + baut eine Liste von Dateien, statt den Befehl jedes Mal auszuführen, wenn eine Datei gefunden wurde.
<emlvis> dadrc, mir fällt dazu auch nichts ein … deswegen hatte ich gehofft, jemand wäre schonmal über das problem gestolpert
<dadrc> Steht übrigens auch alles in `man find` ;)
<dadrc> emlvis, ist mir echt noch nie untergekommen.
<dadrc> Oh, eins hab ich  noch:
<dadrc> Guck mal in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/
<dadrc> Da gibt's noch ein paar Configs, die dynamisch geladen werden
<dadrc> Nicht, dass das da irgendwo überschrieben wird
<emlvis> dadrc, das bin ich schon alles irgendwie durchgegangen … vielleicht bin ich inzwischen auch einfach etwas blind ^^
<emlvis> erstmal danke und ich schau mir das später nochmal an
<emlvis> bye!
<stevieh> jokrebel_: 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2
<stevieh> das sieht doch nach der aus dem partner repo aus..
<stevieh> (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_partner_binary-amd64_Packages
<jokrebel_> stevieh: Aktuell wär 4.3.0.37 - ältere Versionen werden von Microsoft nicht mehr unterstützt.
<stevieh> öh... wieso hab ich da nix frischeres ;-)
<jokrebel_> stevieh: Zeig mal Deine Quellen her
<stevieh> mompl
<stevieh> ./sources.list:deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu trusty partner
<stevieh> sieht doch ok aus?
<stevieh> jo, hab nur schon lange keinen update mehr gemacht ;-)
<jokrebel_> stevieh: Diese Version hab ich sowohl auf 12.04.5 als auch auf 14.04.1 inzwischen über (glaub) http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main  bekommen
<stevieh> jokrebel_: ein apt-get install skype-bin scheint wunder zu wirken ;-)
<jokrebel_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype 
<Jenning> :-)
<stevieh> so, jetzt gehts auch
<jokrebel_> stevieh: prima
<udzguru> hallo beisammen
<jokrebel_> Hi
<udzguru> ich verwende chromium unter der aktuellsten xubuntu version. seit neuestem bekomme ich dauernd einen fehler beim start von chromium. "ihr profil konnte nicht ordnungsgemäß geöffnet werden..."
<udzguru> ich habe schon gegoogled und einen "workaround" gefunden, wo vorgeschlagen wird, das aktuelle profil wegzukopieren, chromium neu zu starten und direkt wieder zu beenden und dann das alte profil zurückzukopieren
<udzguru> leider hilft das nur bis zum nächsten neustart. 
<udzguru> weiss jemand abhilfe? 
<jokrebel_> nicht zurückkopieren und händisch neu anlegen
<jokrebel_> oder mal mit nem neuen Profil innerhalb von Chromium versuchen
<udzguru> ich mag aber nich meine ganzen custom-searches neu anlegen -.-
<bongleger> kannste die nicht exportieren, in dem moment, wo es funktioniert?
<udzguru> nein leider nicht. 
<bongleger> hmmm schade
<udzguru> wenn man ein neues profil anlegt sind die fort. 
<udzguru> jeder andere scheiss wird in den google account synchronisiert (lesezeichen, history, whatnot)
<udzguru> aber das leider nicht. 
<jokrebel_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Chromium#Profile hier steht: Hier hilft es unter Umständen bereits, nur die Datei ~/.config/chromium/Default/Web Data zu entfernen. 
<udzguru> hab ich auch schon probiert. funktioniert ebenfalls genau bis zum nächsten systemneustart
<udzguru> langsam bin ich echt bissl genervt. is ja nich so, dass ich irgendwelchen schindluder mit dem browser getrieben hätte. nur normal genutzt
<jokrebel_> Dann hast Dir wohl irgend nen Müll in den Configs eingefangen. Da kann man dann höchstens das rüberkopieren vom alten ins neue erstmal nur die hälfte machen um ne 50:50 Chance zu haben dem fehlerhaften Eintrag näher zu kommen.
<udzguru> wenn ich irgendwas an den configs verändert hätte, würd ich es ja einsehen :) 
<jokrebel_> Benutzung allein verändert schon die Config ;-)
<udzguru> aso. +g+
<jokrebel_> weggesichert hast Du ja schon alles. Lösch mal alle Cokies, Verläufe; Passwörter ect. manchmal hilft das schon
<udzguru> das wäre natürlich auch noch eine option. 
<festina> hallo, habt ihr eine idee, wie kann es sein, mein rechner (Acer Aspire L5100) bei der Neu-Installation über USB nur Lubuntu aber nicht Ubuntu  erkennt. 
<dadrc> Wie, erkennt? Was genau machst du denn?
<festina> Ich installiere neu über USB
<festina> bei booten erkennt der Rechner Ubuntu nicht.
<dadrc> Den USB-Stick?
<festina> ja genau
<jokrebel_> 2 Sticks?
<festina> 1
<dadrc> dann packst du Lubuntu auf den gleichen Stick, steckst den an und das geht?
<festina> der Rechner besitzt bereits Ubuntu, aber ich möchte neu aufspielen
<festina> GENAU
<festina> aber UBUNTU nicht
<jokrebel_> Naja auf einem Stick kann man nicht ganz so einfach 2 bootbare ISOs haben.
<festina> nein nein, ich formatiere alles neu, bevor ich installiere
<dadrc> festina, wie packst du das Ubuntu drauf? Mit dd?
<festina> entweder mit usb live installer (windows) oder startup disc creater
<jokrebel_> ..und hast Du die heruntergeladene ISO-Datei geprüft?
<festina> ja alle iso auf ubuntu-naher Website
<festina> genau genommen ubuntu.com 
<HellTiger_NB> hoert sich an als ob grub die alte install vorschlaegt
<HellTiger_NB> zu booten
<dadrc> Beide 64 Bit?
<festina> nein 32bit
<dadrc> Na, auch gut, jedenfalls beide gleich
<festina> sogar 12.04 lts, weil ich fürchte, mit 14.04 funktioniert es nicht wegen PEA oder so.
<dadrc> PAE? So alt?
<festina> ne, der ist 2008 gekauft, und läuft mit 14.04 lts zurzeit, aber ich möchte frisch neuinstallieren 
<dadrc> Na, im Zweifelsfall halt Lubuntu installieren, dann ubuntu-desktop hinterher :)
<festina> :D dann bekomme ich bestimmt U-lubuntu.
<dadrc> Das System drunter ist das gleiche, du kannst dann die lubuntu-pakete runterwerfen
<festina> ok
<senden9> festina: versuche es mal mit dd. 'sudo dd if=/home/USERNAME/Downloads/ubuntu-iso-name.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4k'
<senden9> Das X durch den richtigen Buchstaben ersetzen. Sonnst könnte deine Platte platt gemacht werden! 
<festina> ok
<festina> egal, ich lasse es dabei... 
<pog> dadrc: ich muss auch mal kontrollieren, ob die HD eine Boot-Flag besitzt, sollte ja wohl auch analog bootbar sein, wie ein USB-Device, wenn gpt-formatiert.
<Kdyn> Hey, sagt mal kann mir evtl wer weiterhelfen? - Ich suche eine Mod-Möglichkeit um den Starter in Ubuntu zu ändern? ggf, durch alternative Symbolbilder auszutauschen. 
<Robert_Zenz> Kdyn, du meinst das Ubuntun Symbol in dem Unity starter?
<Kdyn> Nein, ich meine generell den Starter - also die Symbole links am Rand. 
<mrkramps> !.desktop-Dateien > Kdyn 
<mrkramps> -.-
<mrkramps> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.desktop-Dateien
<mrkramps> kurz zusammengefasst, das sind textdateien, die sich mit einem texteditor bearbeiten lassen und denen man ein beliebiges symbol zuweisen kann
<Kdyn> ah, okay - danke dir. 
<Kdyn> Eine andere Frage noch: Weiß wer ob ich irgendwie (außer über die Website an sich) einen Pod - aus dem Diaspora_Bereich - effektiv in Ubuntu migrieren kann? ggf in die Benachrichtungszentrale? (oder ist das wegen der fehlenden API noch nicht möglich?)
<Jenning> :-)
<Jenning> (-:
<rednet> warum installiert man ein Programm nach /usr/local und nicht nach home
<mrkramps> rednet, weil man es bspw. systemweit für alle benutzer verfügbar haben möchte
<rednet> hat  also nix mit dem start des Programms zu tun
<k1l> rednet: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34880/use-of-opt-and-usr-local-directories-in-the-context-of-a-pc    im /home wäre es nur für den benutzer und nicht systemweit
<mrkramps> ja nein vielleicht
<mrkramps> der start eines programms ist abhängig von der art des programms
<rednet> Arena 3.5 will das ich das nach /usr/local/bin/ entpacke
<mrkramps> rednet, der schach-client?
<rednet> hm so wird das wohl gemeint sein
<mrkramps> das ding läuft mit wine, da sehe ich keine notwendigkeit das irgendwo ins systemverzeichnis zu kopieren
<mrkramps> ich schaue mir mal eben an, was die in der ZIP so anbieten
<rednet> das ja lässt sich aber mit einer verknüpfung nicht starten und da ich keine Ahnung dachte ich es liegt am verzeichnis
<mrkramps> rednet, hast du es mal im terminal gestartet: wine Arena.exe
<rednet> von Home aus klapt das .Vom Terminal aus nicht.Ich wollte nur eine verknüpfung zum desk
<rednet> Das macht mich rasend
<k1l> hast du da schreib/lese/ausführrechte?
<k1l> stimmt der fullpath?
<mrkramps> wine pfad/zur/Arena.exe
<mrkramps> und im starter sollte sowas stehen wie Exec=wine /home/DEINBENUTZERNAME/pfad/zur/Arena.exe
<mrkramps> rednet, ggf. verwirrt die in diesem zusammenhang der unterschied zwischen verknüpfung und starter?
<rednet> ja das stimmt lesen schreiben hat die verknüpfung auch .Und häckchen beim Programm ausführen
<rednet> wenn die auf den Desk ziehe wars das wine startet und schliest wieder
<mrkramps> rednet, verknüpfung oder starter?
<rednet> verknüpfung
<rednet> die Arena.exe auch
<mrkramps> du solltest es mit einem starter versuchen
<mrkramps> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.desktop-Dateien
<rednet> ok das schau ich morgen genau an Danke auf jeden fall
<mrkramps> rednet, bei mir funktioniert es damit … also viel erfolg bei der umsetzung morgen :)
<rednet> ja supper
#ubuntu-de 2014-08-21
<PachiriSuu> servus
<pog> so, das UEFI-Bootable von 14.04 war von meinem Acer mit PF12 als Bootmedium anerkannt worden.
<festina> hallo, gibt es noch etwas leichteres und funktionierendes desktop environment als lubuntu, das man über apt-get installieren kann??
<jokrebel_> festina: Was meinst Du mit "noch leichter"
<festina> wenig ram-hungrig und noch mit 1,0ghz nutzbar + unterstützt von community
<knoppix> moin moin 
<knoppix> hier ist knoppix
<jokrebel_> es gibt noch xubuntu (kann man als Metapaket xubuntu-desktop dazu installieren und mal ausprobieren ob es einem "leichter" vorkommt). Noch magerer (aber dadurch auch spartanisch) wär openbox zB.
<macrobat> festina: nicht DE, aber WM: awesome, fluxbox, openbox. 
<knoppix> hier ist knoppix
<jokrebel_> knoppix: Falsch - hier ist ubuntu ;-)
<festina> okay, ich lese etwas ueber enlightenment e17 standard, es sieht so aus, dass ich nicht einfach nebenbei installieren kann..
<macrobat> knoppix ist leicht :D
<knoppix> heute knoppix morgen unix guru
<knoppix> alles dasselbe
<jokrebel_> knoppix: Hi. Was ist Deine Ubuntu-Frage?
<knoppix> endet alles auf ux
<knoppix> welches ubuntu kann ich verwednen 
<knoppix> welches ubuntu kann ich verwenden 
<knoppix> 512 MB Ram 
<jokrebel_> knoppix: Da würd ich dann auch eher zu xubuntu oder lubuntu raten.
<festina> ich nutze gerade LUBUNTU 14.04, wie heißt das Paket, wo ich dann xubuntu installiere?
<knoppix> Ich komme hier nicht auf die festplatte drauf 
<jokrebel_> knoppix: Wobei man RAM meist erweitern/aufrüsten kann.
<knoppix> noe
<knoppix> ddr1
<knoppix> auf Board geht nicht mehr als 1 GB
<jokrebel_> festina: Einfach das Metapaket namens xubuntu-desktop nachinstallieren. Danach kannst Du im Loginmanager Xubuntu auswählen.
<jokrebel_> knoppix: Wärd doch schon mal was - ist immerhin das doppelte.
<knoppix> habe hier nioich 1 gb 266 das kann aber board nicht
<knoppix> 266 er ram will das Board nicht
<knoppix> ist xubuntu noch sparsamer lubuntu
<knoppix> der Vorteil der knoppix cd ist  das system kann nicht gehackt werden 
<knoppix> :-)
<knoppix> kommt ubuntu 12-04 nicht mit 512 mb aus 
<knoppix> oder eine vorherige version 
<knoppix> #sex
<macrobat> kickban?
<pog> ichi hab es endlich geschafft - wobei es einfach war - eine USB-Bootable zu erstellen, der im UEFI-Mode mit PF12 als Bootable erkannt wurde. 
<pog> das bootable ist tiptop, allerdings schaffte ich es nicht die Tastatur auf Deutsch zu stellen...
<testdr> soviel .. zu         tipptop
<pog> ja :-)
<pog> ich war in Tastaturumstellungen und hab swissgerman gefunden, und das zuoberst gemacht, nur scheint die Einstellung nicht zu greifen.
<pog> (unter Mint im übrigen kein Problem).
<jokrebel> pog: Versuch gleich beim booten wenn auf dem Lila Schirm die 2 Zeichen unten sind per ESC-Taste das Grub-Menü aufzurufen und dort schon auf Deutsch zu stellen.
<pog> ok werde ich ausprobieren
<pog> also als parameter beim aufruf des Kernels.
<pog> mit diesem bootable, wollte ich v.a. die Haupt-Installation auf UEFI stellen, mal schauen, ob es schlimm ist mit US-Tastatur das zu machen.
<pog> ssh daemon als default waere auch nicht zu doof.
<k1l> pog: du bist doch kein anfänger mehr. was stellt dich denn vor eine hürde, wenn du den ssh server erst installieren musst? und was soll der gemeine user mit einem ssh server auf dem ding?
<pog> k1l: dieser Aspekt stimmt. 
<pog> dennoch waere es bei bootables z.T. von Vorteil, dass man sie vom Netz ansprechen kann
<testdr> pog: omg -- dann installier den ssh-server und probier mal einen: ssh localhost
<jokrebel> pog: Da http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/thumbnails/f/f1/f15295d3a0e5f3bf8747241ddb175d7b503976deix250.png mit ESC ins Menü http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/thumbnails/4/40/40684f1a32e537ff97029df0d453bd3e119d9919ix250.png und da dann mit F2=Language auf deutsch stellen.
<jokrebel> pog: Siehe dazu auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen?redirect=no#Optionen-bei-Live-Medien
<kubine> Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<pog> immerhin gelange es mir, jokrebel, nun die tastatur auf de zu setzen, war eher Zufall, aber ich konnte das icon oben wieder herstellen
<pog> danke jokrebel
<pog> testdr: man kann ihn schon relativ leicht installieren. Jetzt bin ich halt wieder auf dem Acer, ist andere Standort, und habe die Websites dort halt nicht offen.
<pog> ist immer am einfachsen, wenn die Bootoptonen schon gut sind.
<pog> jetzt kann ich mal die Anleitung BIOS-UEFI durchgehen... mit chroot auf die HD-Installation
<jokrebel> pog: Was erwartest Du? Ein Image bei dem Deutsche Tastaur vorbelegt ist?
<pog> jokrebel: das ist schon o.k. der wechsel war einfach relativ kompliziert.
<jokrebel> pog: Schau einfach mal wie viele Sprachen dort möglich sind und wie viele LiveCD-Versionen das dann sein müssten.
<testdr> pog: das wurde offensichtlich nicht verstanden - alternativ, anstatt den ssh-server zu installieren, kannst Du mal auf einer ubuntu-live-Version Dich aus-loggen und versuchen wieder anzumelden. Vielleicht klappt es dann mit dem Hinweis?
<pog> danke, im Moment ist es o.k. und kann von hier die korrekturen durchfuehren.
<pog> intressant, (http://askubuntu.com/questions/509423/which-commands-to-convert-a-ubuntu-bios-install-to-efi-uefi-without-boot-repair) hier soll man ein /boot/efi erzeugen, aber bei mir ist in der ESD ein EFI/boot.
<kubine> Title: 14.04 - Which commands to convert a Ubuntu BIOS install to EFI/UEFI without boot-repair on single boot hardware? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<pog> bootrepair hab ich im uebrigen (allerdings aus dem BIO-Mode schon probiert).
<pog> ich versteh in der Anleitung irgendwie nicht, was sda1 und sda3 sein sollen. wahrschieinlich esd und linux installation auf HD
<pog> sda1 ist linux, geht aus der Fragestellung oben hervor...
<pog> so, mit der Anweisung von oben, eigentlich v.a. grub-efi-amd64 bootet es nun korrekt, d.h. PF12 zeigt im UEFI-Mode sowohl die USB-Device, HD und Win-Installer - Ziel erreicht - danke für Eure Hinweise und Tipps.
<innerand> Hallo, ich hab da grad das Problem, dass im (gnome-)terminal die DNS-Auflösung nicht zu funktionieren scheint. Interessant ist, dass 'host bla.com' sehr wohl IP Adresen ausspuckt. 'gpg --keyserver x-hkp://pool.bla.com ... ' hingegen den Host nicht finden können will. Das gleiche Problem hatte ich Gestern bereits mit github.com. Trägt man die domain in /etc/hosts ein klappt's (daher wohl Problem bei der DNS Auflösung). Ken
<innerand> nt das Problem hier vielleicht jemand?
<innerand> system ist btw das 64bittige 14.04 
<anarkhos> das ist ja etwa zu schwer für mich, aber ich auch bin interessiert. ich möchte gern über die lösung hören
<Longbottom> innerand: Könnte daran liegen, dass pool.bla.com nicht existiert, bla.com aber schon (hat die Adresse 216.168.48.40).
<jokrebel> innerand: Welcher DNS ist denn im Networkmanager eingetragen? Der Router? Und welcher DNS ist im Router eigetragen?
<innerand> pool.bla.com gibt es. Und ja DNS ist der Router welcher wiederum den DNS des Providers frägt. Ansonsten klappt die DNS-Geschichte allerdings. 
<Longbottom> innerand: Ist bla ein Beispiel? Ist der richtige Rechnername geheim?
<innerand> nö, war nur zu faul zum tippen, mom.. 
<innerand> gpg --keyserver x-hkp://pool.sks-keyservers.net --recv-keys 0x416F061063FEE659
<innerand> aber wie gesagt, github.com geht auch nicht, also ich denke nicht das es an einem host lliegt
<jokrebel> innerand: Trag halt mal im Networkmanager temporär einen anderen DNS-Server ein. Ist jetzt nicht so ungewöhnlich, dass ein DNS vom Provider spakt.
<innerand> Das problem ist nicht der DNS-Server. Im Browser klappt zum Beispiel alles wunderbar und mit 'host bla.com' spuckt er auch die ips aus.
<jokrebel> innerand: Nur weil manches andere korrekt aufgelöst wird, heißt das noch nicht, dass es kein DNS-Problem sein könnte. Aber natürlich könnte auch einfach der angesprochene Server ein Problem haben.
<innerand> Klappt die zeile bei dir? (Vorsicht, ist ein TOR-Key, damit kommst du auf die Liste mit den Bösen Jungs der NSA ;) 
<jokrebel> und ein temporäres Problem am Router ist jetzt da auch nicht gänzlich auszuschließen.
 * jokrebel probiert das nicht
<Longbottom> innerand: Bist du eventuell hinter einem Proxy?
<innerand> hat jetzt ja tatsächlich geklappt... 
<innerand> und ich hab keinen plan warum
<innerand> und nö, ich sitze hinter keinem proxy
<Longbottom> Nun gut. Schön dass es geklappt hat.
<innerand> Nö. Nicht schön. Ich mag es nicht wenn dinge ohne ersichtlihcen grund nicht funktionieren
<innerand> und dann plötzlich ohne ersichtlichen grund doch wieder tun
<Longbottom> innerand: War es eventuell ein Tippfehler?
<jokrebel> innerand: Vielleicht war ja der, der Dich erst auf die "Liste" setzen muss grad in der Pause ;-)
<innerand> nö, ich hab bloß hochgescrollt" 
<innerand> :D 
<innerand> wobei er github.com noch immer nicht finden will. Vielleciht war das ja tatäschlich ein zufall
<innerand> ok, vielleicht doch ein DNS-Server Problem
<innerand> mhm, da meldet sich tatsächlich der dns nicht sagt wireshark. jokrebel was right :) 
<innerand> k, danke für die Unterstützung. Bye. 
<chriss99> Hi! Wenn ich unter UBUNTU 12.04 im "dconf Editor" den die cursor-size auf 64 setze (org.gnome.desktop.interface), so ist die Hand immer noch klein (z,B, im Freecell Solitair)
<chriss99> Wie bekomme ich auch die Hand größer?
<dadrc> Probier mal mit `sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme` den Cursor neu zu setzen, danach einmal neustarten
<dadrc> Danach sollte es eigentlich klappen
<chriss99> Habe mehrfach anderes Thema ausgewählt und neu gestartet. Es blieb immer noch bei "DMZ-White" und mit einer kleinen "Hand". 
<dadrc> Ganz normales Unity=
<dadrc> ?
<chriss99> "GNOME Classic" (das mit dem Yeti-Fuss Abdruck)
<imms> Guten Abend Leute.
<imms> Hier wurde die /boot-Partition formatiert
<dadrc> Schön im Passiv ;)
<dadrc> chriss99, ich tippe ja auf irgendeine kaputte Config
<imms> Ich versuche grade per chroot die Pakete, aus denen die Dateien dort stammen, neu zu installieren.
<imms> welche sind das denn?
<dadrc> chriss99, kannst du mal eben einen neuen Nutzer anlegen und gucken, ob da das gleiche Problem auftritt
<dadrc> ?
<dadrc> imms, fang mal mit Kernelmetapaket, grub und memtest an
<imms> habe es bereits mit linux-image-generic, linux-generic, linux-nochwas versucht
<imms> linux-headers-generic
<chriss99> dadrc: OK, mache ich.
<dadrc> imms, na, bleiben ja noch zwei Pakete.
<imms> dadrc: wäre linux-generic "das" Kernel-Metapaket?
<dadrc> ja
<imms> dadrc: ja - nur sind durch meine bisherigen Versuche noch überhaupt keine Dateien aufgetaucht
<dadrc> ist ok
<dadrc> deshalb ja grub dazu
<dadrc> danach mal `sudo update-grub`
<Longbottom> imms: du wirst vermutlich auch linux-image-3.13.0-34-generic reinstallen müssen. (Also mit Versionsnummer, das Metapaket wird vermutlich nicht reichen.)
<dadrc> hmhm. ja, gut möglich.
<imms> Longbottom: uhyeah - sieht gut aus!
<imms> (warum bloß?..)
<dadrc> imms, was sagt `sudo update-grub` jetzt?
<imms> sieht gut aus!
<imms> "Linux-Abbild gefunden: /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-34-generic"
<dadrc> gutes Zeichen
<imms> danke Leute - ich gehe mal testen!
<Longbottom> Weil das Metapaket nur die Abhängigkeit von inux-image-3.13.0-34-generic enthält, dieses Paket aber schon installiert war. Das es manuell "gelöscht" wurde, bekommt die Paketverwaltung nicht mit.
<dadrc> Longbottom, jo, stimmt scho, da hab ich gepennt.
<imms> gut zu wissen.
<dadrc> Mal gucken, ob er wiederkommt ^^
<Longbottom> Wenn nicht, ist es ein gutes Zeichen;-)
<chriss99> dadrc: Beim neuen Benutzer funktioniert der Cursor-size 64 noch weniger. Auf anderen VMwares habe ich das gleiche Problem.
<chriss99> Scheint ein grundsätzliches Problem zu sein (auch auf einem "echten" Computer habe ich das gleiche Problem)
<dadrc> chriss99, welche Hand eigentlich? Die Link-Hand im Browser oder die Drag&Drop-Hand?
<chriss99> Drag&Drop im "Freecell Solitair"
<chriss99> Und die normale "Hand" bei "Freecall Solitair"
<k0tze> ist es richtig, dass systemkommandos (ls,mkdir,...) nur über exec(); und nicht über fork(); aufgerufen werden kann? die Frage ist, was kann man mit exec erreichen was man mit fork nicht erreichen kann?..
<Longbottom> k0tze: fork() ruft keine Programme auf. Aber schau dir lieber die Funktionen wie: opendir/readdir/closedir bzw. mkdir an, bevor du diese Systemkommandos aufrufst.
<k0tze> klar fork erzeugt prozesse, wie gesagt die frage ist halt was mit exec im gegensetz zu fork funktioniert? meine antwort wäre halt "mit exec ist es möglich shellprogramme aufzurufen"!?
<dadrc> chriss99, hmjo, Solitair hält sich bei mir auch auf nicht an das Cursortheme
<dadrc> fork teilt, exec ersetzt 
<Longbottom> Mit fork kann man weder shellprogramme noch executables aufrufen. Und so richtig aufrufen, tut exec auch nicht, es ersetzt den aktuellen Prozess. Aufrufen ginge mit einer Kombination aus fork und exec.
<chriss99> Wo kann ich den Fehler melden (bzw. prüfen ob schon gemeldet ist)?
<k1l> !bug
<k1l> !bug_melden
<dadrc> bot ist nicht da :)
<k0tze> ja das ist klar.. überladen des aktuellen prozess=exec. gut dann sollte meine frage beantwortet sein
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fehler_melden
<kubine> Title: Fehler melden › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<chriss99> OK, Danke!
<chriss99> dadrc: Dass das Thema nicht geändert wird ist auch ein Bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/786325
<kubine> Title: Bug #786325 “Unable to change mouse cursor theme and size” : Bugs : “compiz” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dadrc> chriss99, der Bug sieht schon ziemlich alt aus. Und mein 14.04 hat das Problem auch nicht mehr.
<dadrc> Was anderes hab ich gerade nicht zum Testen da
<chriss99> kubine: Die Größe wird geändert, aber nicht für jedes Symbol und nicht überall. (suche weiter auf bugs.launchpad.net)
<Rochvellon> !bot > chriss99
<kubine> chriss99: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<chriss99> Ich gehe jetzt schlafen, morgen suche ich weiter, bzw. probiere ich 14.04 aus.
<rednet> skript ist grün und ich bekomm die meldung befehl nicht gefunden beim ausführen
<k1l> hö?
<dadrc> besser hätte ich es nicht sagen können.
<rednet> habe eine datei gemacht und will die starten
<bekks> "gemacht"?
<bekks> Was hast du wie genau getan, was versuchst du, und was ist die genaue meldung?
<rednet> gedit  skript  abgespeichert
<bekks> Und dann?
<rednet> dann chmod u+x skript
<rednet> skript
<k1l> rednet: "ich auto, kaputt" da kann der mechaniker auch nicht helfen. beschreib doch mal von vorne bis hinten was du da planst und was für fehler auftauchen
<bekks> rednet: ./skript
<rednet> möchte eine skriptdatei starten
<Rochvellon> probier mal mit ./skript
<rednet> ok
<rednet> lol das funzt
<k1l> die ist ja garantiert nicht im path, deswegen geht das nur so
<k1l> oder halt fullpath
<rednet> das setzt man wohl vorraus
<rednet> in unixguru steht das so beschrieben aber das starten nicht
<bekks> Wenn da drinsteht, dass man Scriptsmit gedit erstellt, würde ich den nicht weiterlesen :)
<rednet> steht nicht
<k1l> dann ist der unixguru vielleicht doch nicht so der guru
<rednet> danke
#ubuntu-de 2014-08-22
<robert_1> morgen zusammen, wie kann ich nachträglich, also mit bereits abgeschlossenem Upgrade, die Version des Paketbetreuers erhalten, obwohl ich beim upgrade von 12.04.5 auf 14.04.1 (xubuntu) bei Fragen (Pop-Ups), immer die Angabe gemacht habe, die ursprüngliche version zu behalten?
<robert_1> die frage, ob die version des paketbetreuers installiert werden soll, kam ca. 2-3mal während des upgrades.
<LetoThe2nd> robert_1: vielleicht mit nem dpkg reconfigure.. ist aber ein totaler schuss ins blaue
<robert_1> LetoThe2nd: danke erstmal für die antwort, ja, sowas ähnliches hab ich auch im forum gelesen, allerdings für den recovery-modus, da heißt es "sudo dpkg --configure -a" und danach "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<robert_1> moment
<robert_1> LetoThe2nd: ich meinte "sudo apt-get -f install"
<robert_1> also als zweiten befehl
<LetoThe2nd> robert_1: ich hab gerade leider nicht die zeit, da mehr zu suchen... aber dpkg hat nen reconfigure befehl, mit dem man auf bestimmte pakete losgehen kann. könnte eben sein dass der dir hilft. das globale -configure -a klingt auch vielversprechend, aber wie gesagt - alles geraten.
<robert_1> LetoThe2nd: ok, kein problem, sitze gerade eh nicht vor dem betroffenem pc
<geser> robert_1: wenn du noch weißt, welche Konfigurationsdateien es waren, dann findest du neben der Konfigurationsdatei da noch ein paar .dpkg-* (oder .ucf-*) (ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr auswendig, wie die Endung genau heißt)
<robert_1> geser: leider nein, das upgrade wurde nicht von mir durchgeführt
<geser> je nachdem was du bei diesen Fragen ausgewählt hast, enthalten diese entweder die Kopie der "Original"-Konfiguration oder deine alte (falls du die neue übernommen hast)
<robert_1> geser: ich werds mal mit "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a" versuchen
<geser> mache mal ein "locate .dpkg-". Dass sollte dir die Konfigurationsdateien auflisten
<robert_1> geser: das werde ich machen, sitze allerdings gerade nicht vor dem betroffenen pc.
<pog> moin
<pog> ich wollte aus der (nun voll UEFI funktionierenden) Installation, die daten aus Win8 versuchen anzuschauen oder anzubinden.
<pog> das es problematisch bis unmoeglich ist, sie rw zu mounten dachte ich, aber was ist hier das problem:
<pog> ohne -ro kommt die obige Meldung, mit ro kommt folgende Meldung: (Befehl sudo mount -ro /dev/sda4 /mnt/SusyWin81/)
<pog> mount: /mnt/SusyWin81/ konnte nicht in /etc/fstab oder /etc/mtab gefunden werden
<pog> ein expliziter Mount verlangt doch normalerweise keine Einträge in diesen Dateien?
<LetoThe2nd> pog: sorry, aber solltest du nicht lange genug dabei sein um selbst nen funktionierenden mount-befehl hinzukreigen?
<LetoThe2nd> pog: *hint* optionen, und so...
<pog> ich seh grad den Fehler nicht, device in Pfad...
<geser> pog: sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/SusyWin81/ -o ro
<pog> ah opton falsch, danke vielmals hab hinten auch prbiert aber vermutlich falsch
<LetoThe2nd> immer vorausgesetzt, dass der support für das gewünschte FS da ist, natürlich
<pog> danke
<geser> oder halt nur -r
<pog> -o ro ging statt -ro
<LetoThe2nd> geser: deine geduld bei lern-/beratungsresistenten personen ist immer wieder bewundernswert *hut* *zieh*
<geser> das "o" in deinem -ro wurde vermutlich als -o mit /dev/sda4 als Wert, womit nur /mnt/SusyWin81/ als Parameter übrig blieb
<LetoThe2nd> geser: jepp, seh ich ähnlich die begründung
<pog> die position war im uebrigen schon richtig
<pog> gibt es eine Empfehlung, wie man Daten  von Win zu Linux sharen kann? bin mir nicht sicher, ob eine NTFS-Datenpartition das Prolem loesen wuerde.
<pog> (man koennte in Win 8 restart machen, und dann versuchen ins Linux zu booten, dann faehrt es korrekt runter.
<pog> (man koennte in Win 8 restart machen, und dann versuchen ins Linux zu booten, dann faehrt es korrekt runter).
<LetoThe2nd> wenn immer brav unmounted etc wird ist ne geteilte ntfs-partition *relativ* schmerzfrei, im allgemeinen
<geser> wenn man ein NAS hat, dann würde ich eine Freigabe auf dem NAS nehmen
<LetoThe2nd> hm, kommt auf den anwendugnsfall an. und eben ob ein nas da ist oder nciht.
<atlanx_> Ubuntu Software-Center : Was sind Zusätzliche Erweiterungen?   Was ist ein  "Übergangspacket für ubuntu-drivers-common (nvidia-common)".  Brauche ich das?
<geser> atlanx_: nein, "Übergangspakete" werden genutzt, wenn Pakete umbenannt wurden. Sie sollen nur sicherstellen, dass Benutzer des alten Pakets beim Update/Upgrade auf das neue wechseln
<atlanx_> geser : ah, danke. dann brauch ich es nicht installieren, weil es noch nicht installiert war.
<testdr> crontab: Seit wann wird ein cron-job "gesperrt"(d.h. die Ausführung beginnt aber schlägt wegen fehlenden Rechten fehl obwohl der gleiche cron-job läuft, wenn kein screen-lock aktiv ist), wenn der Bildschirm gesperrt ist? Gibt es irgendwo Hinweise was alles beim "screen-lock" gesperrt wird?
<pog> LetoThe2nd: ich werd's mal mit einer datenpartition ausprobieren, danke
<atlanx_> kann man irgendwo den Minimalwert für die Hintergrundbeleuchtung festlegen?
<atlanx_> sudo smartdimmer -s 19 ist der minimalwert, den ich verwenden kann, ohne dass mein Laptop ( Samsung R700 / Nvidia 8600mGT) Probleme macht.
<LetoThe2nd> ich würde mal vermuten irgendwo in /sys/class/backlight bestimmt, aber ich hab grad keinen laptop hier zum testen
<atlanx_> ja, dort gibt es schon einige Dateien:   pastebin.com/mvWZxcu0
<atlanx_> aber kein min_brightness
<LetoThe2nd> nur das "samsung" reicht leider gerade nicht... wenn du rausfinden kannst welches modul da dahinter steht schau ich in den sourcen nach ob ich was finde, aber im so auf die schnelle .. :-(
<LetoThe2nd> vielleicht unter ...../device/modalias oder so
<atlanx_> LetoThe2nd : samsung-tools -i liefert
<atlanx_> Schnittstelle zur Steuerung: samsung-laptop
<LetoThe2nd> atlanx_: wenn das irgendwelche wundervollen dritt-tools sind die da was mitbringen, bin ich aussen vor. wenn man das auf irgendwas im kernel festnageln kann, schau ichs mir an
<atlanx_> LetoThe2nd : Dann wird dir   sudo modprobe nvidiabl type=firmware   wohl nicht gefallen
<LetoThe2nd> ach was heisst "gefallen", ich geh der sache dann einfach nicht weiter nach :-)
<foofoobar> Hi. apt-get install apache2-utils wirft mir den Fehler, dass „Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-updates/main apache2-utils amd64 2.2.22-6ubuntu5.1“ nicht gefunden werden kann
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at archive.ubuntu.com)
<foofoobar> apt-get habe ich schon ausgeführt, was kann ich jetzt noch machen?
<foofoobar> *apt-get update
<LetoThe2nd> foofoobar: updaten, oder manuell die sources richten. 13.04 ist aus dem support raus, deswegen sind die server vermutlich nicht mehr online.
<foofoobar> LetoThe2nd: also auf 14 updaten?
<foofoobar> oder 13.10 ?
<LetoThe2nd> von 13.04 gehts nur zu 13.10
<k1l_> und wenn man nicht oft upgrade möchte sollte man direkt auf den LTS bleiben
<k1l_> foofoobar: sudo do-release-upgrade
<LetoThe2nd> gerne wieder :)
<Skorpz> Hallo, bei dem Programm stress, wenn ich die Zeile Im Terminal so eingebe " stress -m 50 -t 30", werden doch die RAM Streifen mit 50 Arbeitern für 30Sekunden Belastet oder?
<Skorpz> Mein Problemm ist es wenn ich den Befehl so eingebe wird er nach 12 Sekunden unterbrochen mit einigen Fehler meldungen.
<Skorpz> http://pastebin.com/88B1iqxY
<kubine> Title: stress -m 50 -t 30 stress: info: [2675] dispatching hogs: 0 cpu, 0 io, 50 vm, - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Skorpz> Bei dem Gleichen Befehl aber anstatt -m 50 nur -m 40 läuft es ohne Problemme durch.
<LupusE> Skorpz: du hastdamit die leistungsgrenze deines systems erreicht. er kann mit der anzahl von prozessen oder der auslastung desspeichersncith umgehen und der kernel kollt die prozesse. alles  gut, sowie es sein soll.
<LupusE> die sogenannten 'fehlermelungen' sindvomprogramm 'stress' selbst, daher kannst du davonausgehen, dass du mit externen anpassungen (ausser vielleicht kernel neu kompilieren) nicth viel ausrichten kannst.
<LupusE> was genau stoert dich nun daran?
<Skorpz> Ich habe neben meinem Linux noch ein Windows Installiert bei dem immer ein Fehler auftritt, der bei Linux bisher noch nicht aufgetretten ist, daher wollte ich einmal alle Komponenten die ich durch testen kann auch durch testen. Ob es an der Hardware oder Software liegt.
<LupusE> ram testetman nicht im laufenden betrieb. ramkann wunderbar getestet werden mit memtest86.
<Skorpz> Reicht es bei dem Test wenn bei der spalte Pass eine 1 steht oder sollte es noch länger laufen?
<LupusE> die hdd wuerde ich auch eher mit dem tool des herstellers checkenals mich auf smart zu verlassen (seagate -> seatools, ibm -> dft, ...)
<LupusE> wenn es ein langzeitproblem ist, welches erst nach [n] stundne auftritt, darfst du es gerne laenger laufen lassen. wenn es reproduzierbar und kurzfristig auftritt, dann reicht wohl ein durchlauf.
<Skorpz> Okay Danke sehr.
<LupusE> ich tippe eher auf einen treiberfehler, der einen undguenstigen zustand im windows kernel verursacht. im idealfall hilft dir hier das vondows event log.
<Skorpz> Die HDD kann ich ausschließen da ich 2 Verschiedene Getestet habe.
<Skorpz> Danke sehr da werd ich mal nachsehen.
<PachiriSuu> servus
<testKL9> Hallo. Ich möchte gerne Lubuntu im UEFI-Modus installieren (mit verschlüsselter Partition -> LVM). Hat das von euch schon jemand gemacht?
<testKL9> Weiß nicht, wie ich die Partition für UEFI anlegen muss
<Xer_> Es gibt auch ubuntuusers forum, www.ubuntuusers.org/efi oder so
<Xer_> Benutze mal die sufu oder warte ich kuck schnell
<testKL9> Kenn ich schon, leider komm ich nicht weiter.
<Xer_> ok
<Xer_> wo kommst du denn nicht weiter?
<testKL9> Brauche ich eine EFI-Partition UND eine Boot-Partition bei UEFI-Installation?
<Kdyn> Tag auch, kann mir wer ein gutes RSS-Tool empfehlen?
<Xer_> QuiteRSS
<Kdyn> ty
<Xer_> Ist leicht zu bedienen
<Kdyn> Ich schaue mir gerade ein paar Screens an. Sieht ganz nett aus. 
<Xer_> Ich geb dir ein Tipp, die Programme die die am meisten Sterne haben, stehen oben
<testKL9> Brauche ich also eine EFI-Partition UND eine /boot-Partition für Lubuntu?
<KL48> Bei einer UEFI-Installation mit manueller Partitionierung: Brauch ich da 'ne /boot-Partition oder gibts da nur noch die EFI-Boot-Partition?
<KL48> Sprich: Wie muss ich das partitionieren, wenn ich das System mit LVM/LUKS verschlüsseln möchte?
<dada195883956> hi
<speckmade> helau
<speckmade> Ich könnte eine Einführung vertragen in den Mechanismus, wie mein Kernel bei einem FDE-Setup erfährt, welche Datenträger beim Start entschlüsselt und eingebunden werden müssen
<speckmade> Wir hatten hier eine formatierte /boot-Partition
<speckmade> die jetzt weitgehend rekonstruiert scheint (apt-get --reinstall kernel)
<speckmade> aber er findet beim Start seinen root-Datenträger noch nicht
<BigB> Hallo Ubuntu-Community, habe ubuntu server auf einen 4GB usb-stick gepackt und würde ihn gerne als notfall-system einsetzen. Dafür muss er aber auf einem X-belibigen Rechner starten. Probleme macht dabei die Erkennung der NIC, habe schon gelesen dass man "/etc/udev/rules.d/" anpassen kann, aber das sollte automatisch laufen (hoffe ihr versteht mein Problem einigermaßen)
<testdr> speckmade: da noch niemand geantwortet hat - Du musst die initrd neu erzeugen - der kernel alleine hilft da nicht. Sieh dazu auch im wiki die Seiten zu Grub und Reparatur. Du musst die verschlüsselte root-partition mounten (mit der Live-Version) und in diese chroot machen und dann das initrd neu erstellen (in dem stehen die Daten welche partition verschlüsselt ist und dass beim boot die Kennwort-Abfrage laufen soll).
<testdr> BigB: was willst Du denn mit diesem "Notfallsystem"? Du brauchst eigentlich ein Live-System mit einem Datenteil und da gibt es als vorgefertigtes System z.B. Knoppix - was nicht bedeutet, dass es mit Ubuntu nicht auch gehen sollte, aber die Änderung sind sehr aufwändig. Ich nutze eine Ubuntu-Live-Version mit einigen (für mich wichtigen) extra deb-Paketen auf dem Stick, die ich dann auch ohne Netz nachinstallieren kann.
<BigB> Das selbe Problem gibt es vermutlich wenn man eine Festplatte mit Ubuntu-Installation in einem anderen Rechner einbaut. Neue Netzwerkkarte - wird nicht automatisch erkannt, weil als eth1 deklariert und eth0 in "/etc/network/interfaces" steht, vllt hatte schonmal jemand was in der Richtung
<testdr> Big: im übrigen kannst Du natürlich immer auf dem Stick eine zusätzlichen Datenteil anlegen und denn nach dem Start der Live-Version ins Dateisystem (z.B. als weitere home-partition) einhängen
<BigB> an testdr: wäre cool, wenn das system einfach starten würde, mit ssh. geht das bei einem live system?
<testdr> BigB:?
<BigB> also dem live system sagen es soll beim start gleich die datenpartition mit einhängen
<testdr> BigB: natürlich geht das - Du musst nur ein re-mastering der Live-Version machen .. einen Livebuild
<BigB> wie mache ich das re-mastering?, gibts da ein tool im live system?
<testdr> BigB: Du änderst das entsprechende startscript - siehe init - und fertig ist es. Aber das braucht mehr Kenntnisse und wenn Du keine Ahnung hast, dann empfehle ich Dir zum Einstieg die Knoppix-Version, die das fast mundgerecht im default bietet.
<testdr> BigB: ich würde es nicht machen, weil nach ca. einem halben Jahr diese live-Version veraltet ist und dann gibt es - wie nach der 14.04 die 14.04.1 die 14.04.2 u.s.w.
<testdr> BigB: hast Du das schon alles durch? : http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MultiSystem?highlight=persistent
<kubine> Title: MultiSystem › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dasjoe> BigB: einfach /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules löschen und eine leere Datei /etc/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules anlegen
<BigB> ich möchte ja eigentlich nur 1 spezialisiertes sytem, auf dem ein kleiner apache läuft, mit speziallen aufgaben. einfach falls der aktuelle pc abstürzt, als sicherung
<BigB> kann man die einfach so löschen, dann könnte ich das ja bei herunterfahren erledigen lassen, das er die datei beim hochfahren immer frisch anlegen muss
<dasjoe> BigB: dann werden keine Regeln zur automatischen umbenennung der NICs mehr erstellt. Das sollte sein, was du willst
<BigB> kann man die einfach löschen, oder muss man noch was dabei beachten?
<dasjoe> BigB: ja, wenn du die 75-... auch anlegst wird die 70-.. nicht mehr erstellt, weil du die mitgelieferte 75-.. (ist an einem anderen Ort) mit eigenen Regeln überschreibst
<dasjoe> BigB: einfach löschen. Wenn du sie doch mal brauchst: 75-.. löschen, "sudo udevadm trigger" legt die 70-.. wieder an
<BigB> ok, supi das wird glaube ich mein Prolem lösen
<BigB> Danke euch beiden
<speckmade> testdr: Ich denke, Du hast meine Frage beantwortet - nur leider erreiche ich immernoch nichts weiteres.
<testdr> speckmade: konntest Du denn die Daten des alten Systems mounten?
<speckmade> testdr: Nach wie vor: "Gave up waiting for root device."
<speckmade> testdr: Ja
<speckmade> testdr: möglicherweise sehe ich den Fehler...
<testdr> speckmade: wie jetzt? Kommst Du an die verschlüsselten Daten oder nicht?
<speckmade> ja
<testdr> speckmade: dann machst Du ein chroot in diese Umgebung - hängst das boot ein und erzeugst ein initrd .. 
<speckmade> er wartet beim Booten jetzt auf  /dev/mapper/lubuntu--vg-root
<speckmade> und da ist der Hostname des Live-Systems drin
<speckmade> der des alten Systems lautet wahrscheinlich anders.
<testdr> speckmade: deshalb musst Du einen chroot in das alte System machen und solche Einstellungen kontrollieren -- der alte hostname steht in /etc/hostname -- und dann das update-initramfs
<testdr> speckmade: Du kannst auch manuell in das erstellte initrd reinsehen - das ist gepacktes cpio
<speckmade> ich war per chroot im alten System, habe Kernel neu installiert, GRUB nochmal eingerichtet, eben noch update-initramfs
<speckmade> Ich verstehe auch nicht recht, warum da jetzt der Hostname des Live-Systems drinsteht
<testdr> speckmade: da geht vielleicht kein Weg dran vorbei, dass Du in das initrd reinsiehst und kontrollierst -- also gzip und per cpio in ein extra Verzeichnis
<testdr> speckmade: weil beim chroot nicht der hostname umgesetzt wird - dazu gibt es den Befehl "hostname"
<speckmade> Ich dachte jetzt, ich könnte zunächst versuchen, erstmal nur den GRUB-Eintrag einmalig zum Starten anzupassen
<testdr> speckmade: da weiß ich zu wenig von, ich habe den Verdacht, dass wichtige Teile in der initrd drin stehen (deshalb nutze ich bis heute nur normale Verschlüsselung und nicht das LVM-verschlüsselt)
<testdr> speckmade: kontrolliere das initrd, z.B. so die Listenanzeige:   gzip -d <initrd-Datei | cpio -it
<feodoran> hi, ich hab 2 probleme: 1. trotz der einstellung beim schließen der bildschirmklappe "nichts" unternehmen, geht er in den standby, 2. beim aufwachen aus dem standby friert der rechner ein. installiert habe ich xubuntu 14.04. möglicherweise ist es ein hardware/treiber problem, da der shutdown erst ab dem kernel 3.13 zuverlässig funktioniert. kann mir jemand sagen wie ich hier am besten vorgehe?
<k1l> gibt es da vielleich im bios einstellungen zu?
<feodoran> nein, das bios bietet nur recht rudimentäre optionen an
<BigB> wie siehts mit den Skripten in /etc/acpi/ aus?
<dasjoe> feodoran: /etc/systemd/logind.conf - Zeile "#HandleLidSwitch=suspend" zu "HandleLidSwitch=ignore" ändern
<feodoran> BigB: was genau soll ich da finden?
<feodoran> dasjoe: das löst schon mal das eine problem, danke
<testdr> Frage: gibt es eine Erklärung wieso ein user-crontab-job startet und läuft solange der User aktiv ist und nicht der light-locker den Bildschirm gesperrt hat? (unter 12.04 gab es das Problem nicht - erst jetzt mit 14.04 aufgetreten)
<BigB> bei mir gibts da skripte zu den events wie powerbtn, volume, etc... hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, wollte bei drücken des Powerbutton in Suspend. und musste dort das Skript powerbtn.sh ändern
<BigB> habe allerdings auch grade debian am laufen, muss also nicht 100% passen
<feodoran> powerbtn.sh gibts da zum beispiel, aber an den dinger habe ich bislang nicht gemacht, sollte alles standard sein
<SDZR> nabend
<SDZR> weß einer ob das paket wincd-curses bereits in der ubuntu-serverinstallation enthalten ist?
<yz3pD> probier es doch einfach ma zu installieren
<mrkramps> SDZR, nein ist es nicht
<SDZR> hmkay, schade
<mrkramps> weil ist in universe
<mrkramps> SDZR, da kommt man um einen kurzen kabeleinsatz nicht herum
<SDZR> ich versuch nen server zu installieren, hab aber nur wlan über usb. die netzeinrichtung während der installation findet den stick aber nicht. gibts ne möglichkeit dem das beizubringen? ohne internet?
<mrkramps> SDZR, der findet die hardware nicht, oder zeigt keine wlan-netze an?
<mrkramps> das ist ein unterschied
<SDZR> der findet die hardware nicht
<SDZR> wincd ja, der standard-daemon von ubuntu nicht
<mrkramps> welcher "standard-daemon"?
<mrkramps> und sollte das nicht "WICD" heißen?
<SDZR> die automatische netzwerkerkennug und einrichtung während der installation
<SDZR> ja, sorry
<SDZR> zu viel winscp in letzter zeit
<mrkramps> SDZR, ob er die hardware erkennt, hat mit der funktionierenden wlan-unterstützung nichts zu tun
<mrkramps> schau mal in 'lsusb', ob er den stick überhaupt erkennt
<SDZR> dafür müsst ich aber die installation abschließen, oder kann ich während der installation ne kommandozeile öffnen?
<phillip> SDZR: hast du mal geguckt ob es zu dem stick was im wiki gibt?
<mrkramps> SDZR, im falle der serverinstallation ist das nicht möglich
<mrkramps> aber so oder so musst du die installation abschließen, auch wenn du das gerät einrichten möchtest
<SDZR> philip: puh, keine ahnung wie der überhaupt heißt. hab gegenwärtig xubuntu drauf und da wird er problemlos erkannt
<SDZR> alles klar, danke, ich meld mich dann nochmal wenn die installation durch ist
<mrkramps> SDZR, dann sollte er auch mit der serverinstallation problemlos erkannt werden … verwenden kannst du ihn aber nicht ohne weiteres
<SDZR> hat denn ubuntu-server ein paket kommandozeilenbasiertes programm dabei mit dem ich das nach der installation einrichten kann oder brauch ich wirklich ein anderes paket?
<cseipel> unter arch kann man mit systemctl status XY ein dienst überprüfen ob er läuft oder nicht. wie geht das unter ubuntu?
<mrkramps> SDZR, wenn du glück hast, kannst du vom installationsmedium das paket wpasupplicant nachinstallieren
<mrkramps> SDZR, siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/wpa_supplicant
<kubine> Title: interfaces › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<SDZR> okay, und wie installiere ich das nach?
<mrkramps> SDZR, mit der paketverwaltung
<mrkramps> oh mann, du willst wirklich einen server?
<mrkramps> ich trau mich schon nicht das zu verlinken, aber absolute basics zur paketverwaltung siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt
<kubine> Title: APT › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<SDZR> hm, naja vielleicht schleppe ich ihn lieber runter zum router...
<mrkramps> SDZR, apt wirst du trotzdem benutzen müssen
<SDZR> jo, das ist mir schon klar
<phillip> cseipel: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#job-states, ubuntu wechselt ja auch zu systemd in der Zukunft
<kubine> Title: Upstart Intro, Cookbook and Best Practises (at upstart.ubuntu.com)
<mrkramps> cseipel, schauste dir mal service und initctl an
<cseipel> danke mach icch gleich mal
<PC-Ente> guten Abend: Hatte jemand mal schon das Problem das man kein Zugriff auf Samba freigaben unter Windows 8 hatte ?
<PC-Ente> ich kann ich mit meinem neuen Windows 8 Laptop nicht auf meinen Ubuntu Server verbinden
<PC-Ente> Ubuntu 14.04 mit Samba4
<PC-Ente> auf allen anderen PCS mit Windows 7 oder Mac OS gehts problemlos auf die Sambafreigae
<cseipel> ich nehme mal stark an das fwlogwach keine einträge in die log datei macht noch zum thema Fortgeschrittene Netzwerkkonfiguration im ubuntu forum passt oder?
<cseipel> fwlogwatch protokolliert bei mir das netzwerk also müsste es passen xD
<mrkramps> hört sich sinnvoll an
<HellTiger> hallo. nach einem do-release-upgrade wurde ich gefragt obsolente packages zu removen. i drueckte d fuer details, nun kann ich diesen screen nicht mehr verlassen, was ist der trick?
<cseipel> legt alle eure problem weg jetzt ist meins dran :) http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/fwlogwatch-macht-keine-eintraege-in-die-log-da/#preview
<kubine> Title: Fwlogwatch macht keine Einträge in die Log Datei › Fortgeschrittene Netzwerkkonfiguration › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<cseipel> ehmm ist Fwlogwatch dafür nicht da xD
<cseipel> http://www.gambaru.de/blog/2012/07/20/fwlogwatch-ein-firewall-loganalysierer-und-sicherheitswerkzeug/
<kubine> Title: Fwlogwatch: Ein Firewall-Loganalysierer und Sicherheitswerkzeug gambaru.de (at www.gambaru.de)
<mrkramps> cseipel, ich seh gerade … firewall hätte eher nach sicherheit gehört =P
<cseipel> mrkramps, naja das ist jetzt das problem der mods xD
<cseipel> es ist halt ein analyse tools für logs was aus logs logs erstellt xD aber mir geht es nur um den netzwerk traffic
<cseipel> bzw. netfilter
<cseipel> so ein server ist ganz schön anstrengend zum  glück liegt der nur auf meiner virtuellen box xD
<mrkramps> ich gebe ehrlich zu, dass ich absolut keinen nerv dazu hätte einen root-server in freier wildbahn zu betreuen
<mrkramps> findet sich bei dem thema aber sicherlich jemand, der dir deine frage bantworten kann
<ring0> gibt sogar einen kanal #Netfilter ;)
<cseipel> kein englisch mehr heute xD
<cseipel> also heute habe ich sehr viel mal wieder gelernt aber nicht zu meinem problem leider :( xD
<cseipel> und sehr viel ist übetrieben aber naja
<cseipel> im grunde ist nur noch fwatchlog für mich unbekannt den rest müsste ich locker schaffen
<cseipel> ok ein mail server oder eine lösung die mir die logs schickt brauche ich auch noch und ist unbekannt für mich
<k0tze> weiß jemand wie man eine .x datei erstellt beim Programmieren von RPC Server/Client? Diese wird verwendet um mit rpcgen einen Client Stub usw. zu erzeugen..
#ubuntu-de 2014-08-23
<cseipel> scheinbar schlafen alle hier xD
<anarkhos> nein
<PachiriSuu> servus
<doev> guten morgen. ein usb stick, durch den bootstick-ersteller versehentlich gelöscht, image mit dd wurde gezogen. Welches tool wähle ich fürs recovery? welches filesystem auf dem stick war, ist unbekannt.
<musca> photorec ignoriert das (zerstörte) Filesystem
<doev> probiere ich nach tsk_recover 
<doev> oh, der findet tatsächöich noch was, ubuntu server iso
<doev> mit einer größe von 300kb, nicht sehr viel versprechend.
<doev> es wurden jetzt schon mehr daten gefunden, als auf den stick passen würden.
<bongleger> doev: schau dir mal "testdisk" an
<musca> photorec ist sogar aus dem Paket testdisk
<bongleger> ja, ich weiss, aber mit testdisk selbst kann er evtl. das ganze filesystem wiederherstellen, wenn er glueck hat.
<gomaaz> hallo leute
<gomaaz> jemand hier der Ubuntu auf dem Macbook Pro installiert bekommen hat und auch die hybrid-grafik in den Griff bekommt?
<Guest99845> kann ich hier fragen stellen bezüglich ubuntu?
<nagetier> Guest99845, Ja, da bist hier genau richtig.
<Guest99845> habe ubuntu installiert 14.04
<Guest99845> aber meine windows maschine bootet ohne probleme
<Guest99845> hänge da schon seit 2 stunden dran
<Guest99845> easybcd hab ich probiert dann aber erfahren das ich uefi habe und es nicht so leicht gehen würde
<Guest99845> das heißt er bootet weiterhin windows 8.1
<nagetier> Guest99845, und du möchtest Windows gänzlich los werden, oder ein Dual-Boot nutzen?
<Guest99845> dual boot so was wie grub
<Guest99845> habe schon aus verzweiflung virtualbox installiert :)
<Guest99845> aber er findet es nicht
<Guest99845> bzw ich weiss nicht was ich ihm mitteilen sollte
<nagetier> Guest99845, über Virtualbox ist es auch nicht wirklich möglich deine physikalische Konfiguration zu beeinflussen
<nagetier> Guest99845, ich würde anfangen hier zu lesen.. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot
<kubine> Title: Dualboot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> Guest99845, ich selber habe noch kein UEFI System, kann dem also nur schwer folgen
<nagetier> Guest99845, anfangen sollte man wohl mit einer Sicherung des vorhandenen Windows.. versuch den Key auszulesen.. da gibt es Tools zu, die den direkt aus UEFI lesen
<Guest99845> windows key? hab ich auf der dvd
<nagetier> Guest99845, dann kann man sich guten Gewissens an der Maschine auslassen
<Guest99845> ich habe ubuntu eigentlich schon installiert
<Guest99845> unter /dev/sda6
<nagetier> Guest99845, IMHO wird der in UEFI gespeichert
<Guest99845> über ubuntu live usb komme ich da rein ohne probleme
<nagetier> Guest99845, Ja, aber es bootet nicht.. also muss Du jetzt anfangen zu reparieren, oder folgst den Anweisungen im Wiki und machst es direkt so, dass es lauffähig ist.
<Guest99845> wenn ich unter virtualbox ubuntu starte kann ich da server anlegen ohne probleme?
<Guest99845> wie zb dns server
<nagetier> Guest99845, das kannst Du machen, wichtig sind dabei die Einstellungen der virtuellen Netzwerk-Interfaces.. Du musst die Unterschiede der jeweiligen Möglichkeiten in VBox selber kennen.
<nagetier> Guest99845, Du könntest auch überlegen Windows ohne UEFI neu zu installieren.. oder Dich halt durch den Kram mit UEFI schlagen, es ist Deine Entscheidung.
<Guest99845> ich wollte nur einfach ubuntu installieren... und jetzt muss ich mich mit gott und der welt befassen...
<nagetier> Guest99845, ja, das ist leider seit UEFI nicht mehr so ganz einfach.
<nagetier> Wobei ich dem Artikel zu Dualboot und UEFI auch noch nicht folgen musste, evtl. ist es ja doch nicht so schwierig wie angenommen.
<nagetier> Guest99845, wenn Du dir Ubuntu nur ansehen wolltest, ist der Weg über die VBox IMHO ganz sinnvoll.. man kann sich dann immer noch entscheiden.
<Guest99845> ich will ubuntu benutzen als server zu testzwecken
<nagetier> Guest99845, dann ist die VBox ein guter Weg.
<Guest99845> werde es wohl versuchen
<nagetier> Guest99845, so hättest Du auch noch deinen Windows Klienten verfügbar und könntest deine Ubuntu-Konfiguration über Snapshots einfach sichern.
<Guest99845> dazu brauch ich eine .iso datei von  ubuntu und welchen virtualbox player soll ich nehmen?
<nagetier> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<kubine> Title: Downloads – Oracle VM VirtualBox (at www.virtualbox.org)
<Guest99845> oracle hab ich bereits das ist aber ziemlich trivial gehalten
<nagetier> Guest99845, das ist das aktuelle Virtualbox.. wenn es für Dich trivial ist, hast Du ja eine Hürde weniger zu nehmen :)
<nagetier> Guest99845, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Netzwerk
<kubine> Title: Netzwerk › VirtualBox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<flattyre> moinsen
<Guest99845> danke ich mach das mit virtualbox doch :)
<innerand> Hi! Mal ne blöde Frage: Wenn ich einen PC auf Dualboot einrichte, muss ich dann Grub  auf beiden Systemen installieren? Also Grub von System A steht im MBR und bootet, muss auf System B trotzdem ein Bootloader installiert werden um hoch zu kommen oder kann das der Bootloader von System A übernehmen?
<dadrc> Ein Grub reicht im Allgemeinen
<dadrc> Muss halt auf der Platte sein, die vom BIOS gebootet wird
<innerand> k, danke für die info dadrc 
<flattyre> seit kurzem benötige ich zum kopieren von dateien auf einen usb-stick rootrechte. wie kann ich den normalzustand wiederherstellen?
<innerand> Hi! Ihr habt doch bestimmt eine Glaskugel. Könnt ihr da mal reinsehen und mir sagen was kaputt ist, wenn das system nach der Grub-Bootauswahl nicht bootet sondern noch mal ganz von vorne anfängt (reboot)? 
<innerand> Geht das eher ein Grub-Problem oder mehr ein Problem des Systems nach Grub? 
<innerand> Das System danach ist übrigens Arch auf einer btrfs partition. Arch selbst hat update-grub selbsständig gefunden und zum boot-menü hinzugefügt
<innerand> (Ich bin hier btw nicht falsch, Grub kommt von Ubuntu ;) 
<dasjoe> Doch, du bist hier ganz schön falsch. Trotzdem, grub wird erfolgreich geladen, also liegt das Problem wohl eher hinter Grub. Genug Offset vor der Partition gelassen, damit grub überhaupt btrfs lesen kann?
<innerand> Wo sollte denn das Offset sein? Die btrfs partition ist die 3. Primäre und vor ihr sind 50 GB unpartioniert. 
<innerand> Grub selbst ist btw auf einer andere Disk (ext4)
<dasjoe> Zwischen MBR und Partitonen der Platte mit grub. Was auch immer du tust, viel Glück
<testdr> innerand: im Grub Menü nicht den Menüpunkt starten lassen - wie sieht der Eintrag aus? (geht mit Taste e) und dann in der Grub-Console das System prüften
<innerand> dasjoe, du spielst auf diese img an das grub für btrfs braucht, oder? Ich denke das braucht man nur wenn sich grub selbst auf einer btrfs partition befindet
<innerand> k, testdr und System Prüfen geht wie? 
<testdr> innerand: dazu unbedingt die Seiten zu grub2 durchlesen - man prüft ob grub tatsächich die richtige linux-kernelDatei und initrd findet indem man per grub-ls auf den partitionen nachschaut
<innerand> k, werd das mal versuchen. thx
<testdr> innerand: Deine Beschreibung klingt so als wenn grub einen linux-kernel lädt, der ungültig ist -- d.h. irgendwelche anderen Daten von der HD und dann kracht es ..
<innerand> Ja, der scheint da ein jedenfalls ein gröberes problem zu haben wenn er gleich mit einem reset darauf reagiert...
<testdr> innerand: btrfs-Format ist "bleeding edge", da wäre es sinnvoller wenigstens den /boot Bereich auf eine extra Partition auszulagern (z.B. mit ext2 für das Bisschen)
<testdr> innerand: was zur Zeit noch gar nicht geht ist, wenn btrfs mit compression benutzt wird. Deshalb besser den /boot auf extra "normale" Partition
<innerand> Ja schon klar, aber die sagen in ihrer Wiki es geht... Und wenn ich es einfach haben wollte würd ich von Arch generell die Finger lassen ;) 
<flattyre> komme nicht in das menü, um beim systemstart parameter zu übergeben
<flattyre> kann beim starten das grub menü nicht aufrufen
<xk_id> hi, I need help with German actually.. I'm just trying to find out what someone says in a youtube video. It's a couple of words. would anyone be willing to give it a shot?
<_moep_> xk_id: not possible without the link
<xk_id> the link is http://youtu.be/mVaI_MJ-t7A?t=1m49s
<kubine> Title: Ion Ludwig - Wolfsburger Road - YouTube (at youtu.be)
<_moep_> xk_id: sry no idea
<h933w> Hallo. Brauche ich bei einer verschlüsselten Ubuntu-Installation im UEFI-Modus eigentlich neben der EFI-Partition noch eine unverschlüsselte /boot-Partition?
<schnuppiline> hallo
<schnuppiline> ich wollte nachfragen ob es möglich ist, windows mit gpt dateisystem, im dual boot modus mit ubuntu
<h933w> Hi! Has someone a solution for that: https://superuser.com/questions/649091/uefi-and-full-disk-encryption-with-lvm-on-luks
<kubine> Title: boot - Uefi and full disk encryption with lvm on luks - Super User (at superuser.com)
<testdr> schnuppiline: windows habe ich keine Ahnung mehr - aber Ubuntu über grub2 bootet von einem gpt-Partitionssystem (1. Mini-Partition sollte als bios-grub markiert sein) - d.h. es funktioniert von einer 3TB-HD
<schnuppiline> ja ich hab ja gefragt, weil es unter linux mit gpt probleme geben sollte
<testdr> schnuppiline: kann ich nicht bestätigen - ich hab keine Probleme mit Ubuntu-14.04.1 auf gpt
<testdr> schnuppiline: wobei das zum großen Teil natürlich am grub2 liegt
<schnuppiline> bin ja mal gespannt ob ubuntu touch zugänglich für andere geräte wird
<innerand> testdr, hab das nun auf der grub-console versucht. Gibt unknown filesystem zurück bei linux /boot/... Kann man da noch was machen? 
<testdr> innerand: insmod btrfs
<innerand> jup, hab ich gemacht
<innerand> darauf gibt er ne liste aus
<testdr> innerand: was für eine Liste?
<innerand> kA, ich denke das sind die module mit einer nummer daneben
<testdr> innerand: was sagt denn "ls" in der grub-console
<innerand> schreibt meine laufwerke bzw. parittionen raus, halt mit hd0,msdos1 usw... 
<testdr> innerand: ja und? Hast Du die grub-Hilfe gelesen? Welche partition ist die mit dem Linux und /boot drauf? Und was sagt ein grub-ls auf diese Partition (hd0,msdos7) oder was?
<innerand> k, die mit der btrfs ist hd1.msdos3, grub-ls hab ich nicht versucht...
<innerand> werd das mal nachholen :)
<testdr> innerand: ok - denke daran US-Tastaturbelegung - vielleicht aufschreiben damit Du die () findest
<innerand> testdr, Hat jetzt gekappt, besten Dank für die Unterstützung 
<innerand> Und ums dokumentiert zu haben: Falls jemand ein Problem mit Grub2, btrfs und subvolumens hat: Die Bezeichnungen der Subvolumens müssen in den Pfad zur vmlinz bzw. initrdfs. img 
<CathodeCathay> hi! ich habe probleme eine shell-datei auszuführen. ich habe die datei ausführbar gemacht (mit rechtsklick-eigenschaften-zugriffsrechte), aber sie lässt sich nicht starten. gedit stürzt ab
<CathodeCathay> im terminal starten geht auch nicht, ich bekomme folgende meldung:
<CathodeCathay> ./medusa4_v5_2_1_linux_personal.sh
<CathodeCathay> There is no csh or tcsh shell available ...
<CathodeCathay> It's required to install and run MEDUSA4 Personal V5.2.1, Copyright (c) 2002-2014 CAD Schroer GmbH 
<testdr> CathodeCathay: schau erstmal mit den Befehlen "file" und dann per "less" nach
<CathodeCathay> ok, da wird mir der quelltext des programms angezeigt
<bongleger> steht in der ersten zeile was mit #!/bin.... ?
<testdr> CathodeCathay: das ist keine ausreichende Auskunft - denn dann würde das öffnen per gedit (im Editor) funktionieren
<CathodeCathay> #!/bin/sh
<bongleger> hmmm... seltsam. hast du schonmal probiert, eine c- oder tc-shell zu installieren? (also csh oder tcsh)
<testdr> CathodeCathay: .. ich könnte mir vorstellen es ist ein shell-archive und deshalb fällt gedit auf den bauch
<CathodeCathay> ok, ich probier das mal. ich sag gleich bescheid obs geklappt hat
<CathodeCathay> also das sieht schon besser aus. mit gedit kann ich es immer noch nicht starten, im terminal passiert was. allerdings scheint die checksumme falsch zu sein, deswegen lässt sich nichts starten
<CathodeCathay> ./medusa4_v5_2_1_linux_personal.sh
<CathodeCathay> Verifying archive integrity...Error in MD5 checksums: 489745198563effdd739b13fd284c75b is different from cd21665da217d6b35d58478e91dc4556
<CathodeCathay> wenn ich die checksumme mit md5sum auslese, bekomm ich nochmal was anderes raus....
<cseipel> jemand eine idee? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/fwlogwatch-macht-keine-eintraege-in-die-log-da/
<kubine> Title: Fwlogwatch macht keine Einträge in die Log Datei › Fortgeschrittene Netzwerkkonfiguration › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<testdr> cseipel: da steht "input" Datei und Du willst eine log-Ausgabe, d.h. output Datei?
<cseipel> testdr, stimmt das  fällt mir erst jetzt auf. aber input ist doch auch gleich wo was reingeht oder?
<cseipel> ich will das in die datei  /var/log/message09 message etwas reingeschrieben wird
<testdr> cseipel: ach so - ich versteh glaub ich was Du nicht verstehst
<cseipel> und was ist es :)?
<testdr> cseipel: Du musst bei iptabels explizit auch Einträge für das Logging vornehmen und dem sagen er soll in diese Datei schreiben
<cseipel> hmmmm da fwlogwatch log analysiert und daraus eine eigene log erstellt heißt es ich muss gucken ob iptables wirklich log erstellt xD
<testdr> cseipel: dieser fwlogwatch schreibt keine Log-Einträge, der sieht nur nach ob iptables welche geschrieben hat und mailt das dann
<cseipel> ok dann muss ich jetzt also gucken das iptables log einträge schreibt danke für den tipp :)
<testdr> cseipel: bingo - siehe iptables und ob du extra log-Einträge gemacht hast z.B: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/force-iptables-to-log-messages-to-a-different-log-file.html
<kubine> Title: Force iptables to log messages to a different log file - nixCraft (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<cseipel> der artikel kann mich denke ich weiter bringen aber mein problem ist eher iptables glaube ich keine logs erstellt. und dort wird ja nur behandelt wie ich die log datei veränder was in meinem fall vertal wäre xD
<testdr> cseipel: da stehen auch Beispiel wie geloggt wird -- vor dem Drop kommt eine gleiche Filterregel nur mit der Option zum Logging
<testdr> cseipel: iptables loggt nicht das, was blockiert wird, sondern das was Du ihm vorschreibst, was geloggt werden soll - das können auch Pakete sein, die "durch gehen"
<cseipel> oh stimmt ubs xd --log-level 4 xD
<schnuppiline> hallo, kennt sich jeman mit convertirung von MBR zu Gpt aus?
<testdr> schnuppiline: das dürfte nicht gehen - die Partitionstabelle muss neu angelegt werden und ist außerdem nur notwendig bei Festplatten mit weit mehr als 2TB
<schnuppiline> ja aber wenn man auf uefi umsteigt sollte man doch gpt umstellen oder doch lieber auf mbr bleiben
<testdr> schnuppiline: keine Ahnung ich habe, ich steige nicht auf uefi um
<Ko29> schnuppiline: Wenn man ein Motherboard hat, dass UEFI unterstützt, spricht nichts dagegen auch das OS im UEFI-Modus zu installieren.
<schnuppiline> das ding ist, wenn ich normal installiere, installiert jedes system automatisch als mbr
<Ko29> schnuppiline: Du musst das Installations-Setup schon im UEFI-Modus starten.
<Ko29> schnuppiline: Im BIOS bzw. UEFI-Settings kann man einstellen, wie der Computer booten soll.
<Ko29> schnuppiline: Siehe hier > http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Grundlagen
<kubine> Title: EFI Grundlagen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<schnuppiline> ja wenn ich zb. dvd über efi (im bios) installiere, wird ja trotzdem auf mbr installiert, und die hdd nicht erkannt
<Ko29> schnuppiline: Wenn du von der DVD aus bootest, erscheint dann das GRUB-Menü?
<schnuppiline> über efi ja schwarz weiß
<Ko29> schnuppiline: Wenn du dann das Installations-Setup startest, wird aber normalerweise automatisch 'ne GPT angelegt?
<schnuppiline> na leider nicht
<schnuppiline> ich versuchs mal jetzt anders, ich sicher alle daten, lösche alle partitionen und versuch so dann gpt zu erstellen und zu splitten
<dasjoe> schnuppiline: sgdisk kann sowas
<dasjoe> schnuppiline: sgdisk --mbrtogpt /dev/sdX
<cseipel> ich krigs einfach nicht hin mit iptables was zu loggen. meine regeln sind immer falsch :( http://paste.debian.net/117144/
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<cseipel> im grunde will ich alles loggen
<bekks> Wenn du alles loggen willst, solltest du auch loggen - keine deiner Regeln logged etwas.
<cseipel> zeile 16 
<cseipel> soll was loggen xD
<cseipel> ich hab jetzt aus faulheit nicht in jede zeile bewusst etwas falsches geschrieben :) xD
<bekks> cseipel: Was ist denn die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a, uname -a, dpkg -l iptables ?
<bekks> !pastebin > cseipel 
<kubine> cseipel: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<cseipel> kubine, scheinbar reicht debian paste nicht sekund exD
<cseipel> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419622/
<kubine> Title: buh › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<cseipel> kubine, ich glaub ich weiß jetzt was du meinst sry
<bekks> cseipel: Welchen Pastebinservice du verwendest ist egal, solange die angeforderten Informationen enthalten sind. :)
<bekks> cseipel: da kommt nichts mehr, oder?
<cseipel> das ist die ganze rc.local xD
<bekks> Ich warte immer noch auf die angeforderten Ausgaben.
<cseipel> bekks, oh entschuldige xD
<cseipel> http://paste.debian.net/117146/
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<cseipel> bekks, http://paste.debian.net/117146/
<cseipel> :(
<bekks> Da , kein BEfehlsseparator ist funktioniert copy & paste nicht. Tipp die Befehle ab, und schieb die Ausgabe in einen Pastebin.
<mone> guten abend
<mone> ich habe heute ein samsung galaxy bekommen und möchte gerne ubuntu darauf installieren. allerdings finde ich keine anfänger_in gerechte anleitung oder unterstützung. hat jemand von Ihnen eventuel einen helfenden Rat übrig
<mone> ich nutze ubuntu seit einem Jahr und bin in der thematik nicht sonderlich fit
<mone> oder hat jemand vielleicht eine internetseite wo die dinge amateurtauglich beschrieben ist
#ubuntu-de 2014-08-24
<enrico_> Guten Morgen eine Frage wie kann man ein Bild Einfügen im Wiki bin Ich seit Paar Tagen bei  Internet Stationen und bearbeite diese Seite.Jetz würde ich gerne ein Bild bei Einigen Sendern zufügen nur weiss Ich nich wie Ich das Hochladen kann zum Wiki.
<enrico_> WAs mir wichtig ist das beim SEnder Schlagerparadies ein Bild hin kommt ins Wiki.
<koegs> enrico_: du solltest mal in #ubuntuusers vorbeischauen :)
<enrico_> ok danke:)
<LupusE> g'morgen
<bekks> howdy
<Guest35856> Hallo, ich habe Probleme mit meinem Update-Manager und weiß nicht mehr weiter. Sämtliche Tipps, die ich per google suche gefunden habe haben bei mir leider nicht gewirkt.
<Guest35856> Das hier ist die Fehlermeldung W: GPG error: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-backports Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Das ist nur eine Warnung :)
<Guest35856> okay :)
<bekks> Guest35856: http://askubuntu.com/questions/198371/apt-encounters-errors-with-bad-gpg-keys
<kubine> Title: Apt encounters errors with bad GPG keys - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Guest35856> @bekks- glaube mir das habe ich schon alles durch probiert
<bekks> Hier, eine aktuellere Antwort: http://askubuntu.com/questions/502052/problem-after-apt-get-update-command
<kubine> Title: problem after apt-get update command - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<bekks> Guest35856: Wenn du die Signaturen erneuert hast, kann diese MEldung nicht mehr auftreten.
<Guest35856> bekks: Die Meldung tritt leider weiterhin auf
<bekks> Kannst du uns mal die komplette Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update" in einen Pastebin packen bitte?
<flattyre1> kann ubuntu nur mit ACPI=off installieren. Sonst scheint es zu laufen. Ist es ein Problem die Kiste dauerhaft ohne ACPI zu betreiben?
<bekks> Es kommt darauf an, was Du mit der Kiste machen willst.
<bekks> Ohne ACPI hast du keinerlei Stromsparfunktionen.
<flattyre1> surfen, textverarbeitung
<flattyre1> ist der unterschied groß?
<bekks> Naja, Dinge wie Ruhezustand, usw. funktionieren ohne ACPI nicht.
<Guest35856> @bekks http://pastebin.com/wyzZpHnv
<kubine> Title: Update - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Guest35856: Und den apt cache hast du auch geleert?
<flattyre1> biosupdate habe ich gemacht, möglicherweise abhilfe durch eine spätere ubuntuversion?
<Guest35856> ich werde die schritte noch einmal durch gehen, einen moment bitte
<bekks> flattyre1: Welche Ubuntuversion verwendest du denn?
<flattyre1> die neuste
<bekks> flattyre1: Welche Version?
<flattyre1> vorgestern heruntergeladen und schon die systemaktualisierung durchgeführt, unity wenn du das meinst
<bekks> flattyre1: NEin, ich möchte eine Version wissen. Nicht wann du sie heruntergeladen hast.
<Guest35856> bekks: ich habe nun ein weiteres mal, die Schritte befolgt aber, leider wieder ohne Erfolg.
<flattyre1> installations cd ist 14.04.1 desktop md 64
<flattyre1> amd 64
<bekks> Guest35856: Welche Schritte genau?
<Guest35856> bekks: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5 danach habe ich dies Commands eingegeben : cd /var/lib/apt
<Guest35856> sudo mv lists lists.old
<Guest35856> sudo mkdir -p lists/partial
<Guest35856>  sudo apt-get clean sudo apt-get update
<bekks> Guest35856: Du bist aber auch im richtigen Verzeichnis wenn du das tust?
<Guest35856> cd /var/lib/apt
<Guest35856> ja das bin ich
<bekks> Und den neuen Key hast du auch geholt?
<Guest35856> genau das funktioniert nicht, ich weiß aber auch nicht warum. laut der Anleitung soll man die letzte Ziffer ändern : sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<Guest35856> danach einfach updaten
<Guest35856> aber auch das hilft mir leider nicht
<bekks> Dann lass das mal mit dem ändern der letzten Stelle, sondern nimm den Key so wie er ist.
<Guest35856> das habe ich natürlich auch schon gemacht :) auch leider ohne erfolg
<Guest35856> bekks: mal etwas anderes, auch wenn die Signatur ungültig ist. Kriege ich diese Meldung nicht einfach deaktiviert?
<bekks> Guest35856: Nein, weil es eine Warnung ist. Sie hat ja auch Auswirkungen, wie die Meldung ebenfalls sagt.
<Guest35856> bekks: dann will ich dich auch nicht weiter damit Nerven, danke das du mir geholfen hast es zu verstehen :)
<bekks> Guest35856: Ich habe das PRoblem jetzt mal bei mir nachvollzogen, weil ich auch noch eine Kiste hatte, die dise Meldung von sich gab.
<bekks> Ich habe es komplett mit dem ersten Post lösen können.
<flattyre1> es ist ein neu gekaufter rechner, sollte ich ihn zurückgeben?
<bekks> !ot > flattyre1 
<kubine> flattyre1: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Guest35856> bekks: das schreiben ja viele das ihnen diese Anleitung hilft, aber bei mir klappt es nicht. Auch wenn ich kein Linux Profi bin, etwas mit der Shell kann ich schon umgehen :) und commands einfach copy&paste zu machen, ist ja jetzt nicht wirklich schwer ^^
<bekks> Guest35856: Das passt ja alles. Ich überlege nur gerade, woran es scheitern könnte. Verwendest du einen Proxyserver? Und was ist denn die Ausgabe von "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5"?
<Guest35856> bekks: Ich danke dir für deine Mühen, nein ich verwende keinen Proxy, diesen Post habe ich auch schon gelesen :) Die Ausgabe werde ich dir sofort schicken
<Guest35856> bekks: http://pastebin.com/YWDGUXT6
<kubine> Title: Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --homedi - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Hmm, dann wüsste ich nicht, warum ein leeren des Cache nun nicht helfen sollte.
<Guest35856> bekks: Ich danke dir trotzdem für deine Hilfe und Mühen :) 
<Fussel> so, reboot
<Guest35856> bekks: ich reboote eben
<M1R4G3> bekks: da bin ich wieder, solange es keinen Einfluss auf das System hat, kann mir die Meldung egal sein. Der Software-updater hat nun keine Probleme mehr. Wenn ich über die Shell eine Meldung bekomme, ist das nicht weiter tragisch. Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, dass das System mir auch zuhört ;)
<Lembert> Hallo, ich benötige eine Empfehlung. Und zwar möchte ich auf einem alten Notebook auf dem bisher nur WinXP lief Lubuntu oder Xubuntu installieren. Es ist ein altes Dell Inspiron Notebook (2 x 1,8Ghz, 1,5Gb Ram) Tätigkeiten an diesem Teil sind hauptsächlich Internet(Chrome/FF), Youtube Videos und bisschen Text schreiben. Benutzer ist ein Ubuntu Neuling.
<Lembert> Welches Derivat kann man mir dazu empfehlen?
<bekks> Lembert: xubuntu oder lubuntu
<Lembert> ;) Welches davon ist perfomanter bzw. mit welchem kommt man als Anfänger besser zurecht?
<Lembert> ich konnte mit den beiden Versionen bisher noch keine Erfahrung sammeln
<bekks> Die beiden nehmen sich nicht viel - du kannst auch beide parallel ausprobieren und sie dir ansehen.
<Lembert> also xubuntu installieren und den lubuntu desktop nachinstallieren?
<bekks> Oder andersherum, das spielt eigentlich keine Rolle.
<Lembert> ok, solang man damit nicht das system von vorn herein zumüllt
<bekks> Da wir hier nicht von Windows reden, kann man Software auch wieder sauber deinstallieren.
<roteiro> oder halt beides von Live-CD testen vor der Installation und dann die gewünschte version installieren
<Je9> Hallo, kurze Frage zu Secure Boot. Wenn man eine CD hat mit Lubuntu-Image und Secure Boot aktiviert hat, dann wird trotzdem von der CD gebootet, weil darauf ein gültiger Schlüssel ist, richtig?
<Je9> Was kann Secure Boot denn verhindern?
<bekks> Das Booten von anderen Betriebssystemen oder das Booten von nicht authorisierten Datenträgern.
<bekks> Interessanter ist aber der Hintergrund deiner Frage.
<Je9> bekks: Habe Ubuntu mit Secure-Boot installiert. Heißt das also, dass ich z. B. Knoppix nicht von CD aus booten kann?
<bekks> Ich sehe nicht die Relevanz zu Ubuntu. Secureboot ist kein Ubuntu Feature, sondern ein Feature deines Rechners. Und wenn Knoppix gültige Secure Boot Schlüssel hat UND Dein Rechner es zulässt, mit Secure Boot von CD zu booten, dann kannst du Knoppix auch booten. Das hat nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<pyfisch> moin
<pyfisch> weiß jemand wie lange es ungefähr dauert eine 1 TB große Festplatte über USB 2.0 mit gpart zu prüfen?
<ppq> nicht länger als 12 stunden
<ppq> wenn doch, ist aus irgendeinem grund der durchsatz limitiert (andere geräte, etc.)
<ppq> mal davon ausgehend, dass dein check ein badblocks involviert. ein fsck ist schneller
<pyfisch> ppq: das klingt ja nicht so schlecht. Gparted findet halt keine Partitionstabelle mehr. Was macht fsck?
<ppq> achso
<ppq> fsck prüft und repariert auf dateisystemlevel
<ppq> wenn deine partitionstabelle weg ist, solltest du direkt mit testdisk ran
<ppq> das kann sowas wiederherstellen, FALLS die partitionen selbst intakt sind
<ppq> und arbeite immer an einem image, nie an der platte selbsr
<pyfisch> um an einem image zu arbeiten müsste ich doch noch mal ein tb speicherplatz haben, oder?
<ppq> ja
<pyfisch> ich habe aber nicht noch so eine große festplatte
<ppq> wenn die daten wichtig sind, kauf die eine
<ppq> oder riskier es und arbeite direkt auf der platte - mit größerem verlustrisiko..
<pyfisch> nein so wichtig sind die daten nicht
<pyfisch> die meisten habe ich no woanders liegen
<pyfisch> aber eben nicht alle
<ppq> joa, musst halt abwägen
<pyfisch> ppq: also ich mache es direkt auf der platte
<pyfisch> welches tool würdest du mir empfehlen
<pyfisch> ?
<ppq> pyfisch, wie gesagt, testdisk/photorec
<pyfisch> ok, danke. Dann schaue ich mir beide tools an.
<ppq> viel erfolg
<pyfisch> danke :-)
<ppq> :)
<PBeck> pyfisch: wie wurde die partitionstabelle zerstört?
<pyfisch> PBeck: Keine Ahnung Menschliches Versagen/Versagen des eingebauten SATA zu USB Wandlers
<pyfisch> es war eine USB Festplatte
<PBeck> pyfisch: ich habs mal geschafft mit cfdisk kaputt zu kriegen, wobei ich noch immer nicht weiß wie das passiert ist 
<pyfisch> Also erst hat die Platte nicht immer funktioniert, dann nur noch manchmal Lesezugriff zum Schluss wurde sie garnicht mehr erkannt. Jetzt habe ich die Platte ausgebaut und einen anderen Adapter gekauft. Jetzt wird sie immerhin wieder erkannt.
<pyfisch> also von gparted
<PBeck> pyfisch: ui ok - hört sich recht speziell an
<pyfisch> mh ja leider :-/
<pyfisch> mal sehen was testdisk sagt
<innerand> Hallo, kann mir mal jemand einen Tipp geben wer sich auf der Konsole um die Displays kümmert und wo bzw. wie man das beeinflussen kann (alos zB externer Monitor statt NB-Display)? 
<ppq> innerand, du möchtest ein tty auf einem externen monitor?
<ppq> hab das selbst noch nie gemacht, man muss aber ein tty einem zweiten framebuffer zuweisen
<ppq> auf dem ersten kann dann sogar x laufen
<innerand> jup, ich denke das ist das was ich möchte
<innerand> das heißt ich muss jetzt mal über "framebuffer" schlau machen? 
<dasjoe> innerand: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Konsolen-Aufl%C3%B6sung
<kubine> Title: Konsolen-Auflösung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Monir> guten tag zusammen
<Monir> hat jemand von Ihnen zufällig ein Tablet mit Ubuntu installiert, denn genau dies würde ich gerne machen, finde jedoch keine anfängeranleitung
<Monir> oder generell wenig informationen 
<PBeck> Monir: http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<kubine> Title: Installing Ubuntu for Devices | Ubuntu Developer (at developer.ubuntu.com)
<PBeck> Monir: die unterstützung bezieht sich nur auf nexus 4, nexus 7 und nexus 10
<Monir> hmm genau das habe ich mir schon durchgelesn
<Monir> gibts denn keine  linux version für ein galaxy tablet 3 
<PBeck> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices <= hier scheint es noch inoffizielle images zu geben
<kubine> Title: Touch/Devices - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Monir> inoffiziell beudeut es wird noch dran gearbeitet? weil dann wäre meine suche auch schon beendet
<PBeck> inoffiziell bedeutet das canonical da nichts damit zu tun hat und dementsprechend der port auch laufen kann
<ring0> es wird an allen ubuntu touch versionen noch gearbeitet. keine ist "fertig"
<PBeck> wird halt von der community getragen
<PBeck> ring0: stimmt, dass ist noch ne gute aussage - 2014 sollen aber noch handys und tablets auf den markt kommen
<Monir> ok also würdet ihr mir als anfänger raten, sich einfach noch ein wenig zu gedulden?
<Monir> ich bin technisch nicht sonderlich versiert, genieße aber auch grund der einfachheit das arbeiten mit ubuntu
<PBeck> Monir: ubuntu touch ist bisher nur ein bastelsystem - unfertig.
<ring0> würde ich jedem raten, der nicht lust hat selbst zu basteln. besonders auch weil es für dein gerät auch gar nichts gibt derzeit ;)
<Monir> och schade, aber ok
<PBeck> Monir: mit android bist da bisher bestens bedient
<Monir> danke für die auskunft
<Monir> ja, es ist bis jetzt nur so unüberschaubar
<Monir> seid dem in die computerwelt eingetaucht bin, nutze ich ubuntu
<Monir> deswegen hab ich immer so gewisse schwierigkeiten bei diversen herangehensweisen und Bgefriffen
<Monir> aber ich danke Ihnen für den support
<ring0> Monir, gerne. übrigens ist man hier in der regel per du
<pyfisch> hallo, fat32 ist doch gut geeignet für ein backup dateisystem, dass mit windows und linux benutzt werden soll?
<bekks> Nein.
<pyfisch> bekks: welches nimmt man besser?
<bekks> FAT32 taugt für nichts, nicht mal unter Windows :)
<bekks> NTFS.
<Rochvellon> eher weniger, denn bei fat werden keine dateirechte gespeichert. auch fehlt bei fat das journal
<pyfisch> taugt ntfs denn unter linux? ich meine gibt es da nicht häufiger probleme?
<bekks> Nicht mehr als mit FAT32.
<pyfisch> dateirechte bräuchte ich nicht wirklich
<bekks> Wie machst du deine Backups, wenn du die nicht brauchst?
<pyfisch> bekks: auf externer festplatte
<bekks> Das beantwortet meine Frage nicht :)
<stevieh> wenn du 1:1 backups fahren willst, solltest du schon ein "ähnliches" fs nehmen.
<stevieh> wenn du in Dateien sicherst, ist es wurscht, maximal die Begrenzung der Dateigrösse beachten.
<pyfisch> bisher habe ich dejadup benutzt, das hat aber eher probleme gemacht, z.B. wollte es die Festplatte nicht unbedingt benutzen
<bekks> Zumindest mal ein Dateisystem, welches Linux-Dateiberechtigungen speichern kann.
<bekks> pyfisch: Was bedeutet "wollte es die Festplatte nicht unbedingt benutzen"?
<pyfisch> bekks: Dass es sie einfach mal nicht gefunden hat. Kann aber auch an der Festplatte gelegen haben :-/
<bekks> Das klingt nicht nach einer Dejadup-Fehlermeldung.
<stevieh> "Isch hab die Festplatte nicht gefunden, ey"
<pyfisch> nein ich habe die mir auch nicht wirklich gemerkt, ist schon länger her
<pyfisch> oder anders herum gefragt: könnt ihr dejadup empfehlen?
<stevieh> ja
<bekks> Dejadup kann nicht sinnvoll auf FAT32 oder NTFS sichern.
<bekks> Ansonsten ja.
<stevieh> bekks: wieso das nicht?
 * Rochvellon würde 2 partitionen auf der platte anlegen. eine mit ntfs und die andere mit ext4 oder ähnliches
<pyfisch> ok wenn man ein linux dateisystem nimmt ist doch wahrscheinlich ext4 "am besten" die idee von Rochvellon finde ich gut. Das kann ich so machen.
<bekks> stevieh: Weil FAT32 und NTFS keine Linux-Dateiberechtigungen verspeichern können.
<stevieh> und was ist da dran schlimm für duplicity?
<bekks> stevieh: dejadup ist nicht duplicity. :)
<stevieh> ach?
<stevieh> ausser bei den etwas länglichen Dateinamen sehe ich da nicht wirklich warum man das nicht mit FAT32 machen sollte?
<stevieh> oder vfat oder wie das dingens von M$ grad heisst...
<Lembert> Hallo, ich habe mir Xubuntu installiert. Der Start danach funktionierte einwandfrei. Leider finde ich kein Tool um mich per Wlan zu verbinden. Wie mach ich das?
<_moep_> wpa_supplicant
<Lembert> Gibts auch was mit gui? Ich muss gestehn ich weis nicht mal ob mein wlan device erkannt/installiert wurde.
<_moep_> ja gibt es
<_moep_> findet sich afaik auch im ubuntu wiki
<bekks> !wlan
<kubine> bekks: Informationen zu WLAN finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN
<bekks> Da. :)
<_moep_> ich tippe fast mal drauf, dass die firmware für das device fehlt
<Lembert> Was heist das für mich wenn die Firmware fehlt? Bekommt man da irgendwas her? Das ist ein altes Dell Notebook. lspci gibt mir folgende Angabe "0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)"
<bekks> Das ist alles in dem Artikel beschrieben :)
<bekks> Bzw. dort verlinkt :)
<anarkhos> Lembert...
<anarkhos> Lembert: es gibt etwas... sehens sie nach ungefähr "system settings" im menü
<anarkhos> dann: ungefähr "Drivers and hardware". ich kenne dies nur von ubuntu, nicht xubuntu
<anarkhos> ich hatte gestern das gleiche problem mit Broadcom-Firmware
<anarkhos> installieren sie die firmware und reboot. dann können sie wpa_supplicant erforschen
<anarkhos> ich hatt probleme noch mit wpa_supplicant, aber das war vielleicht wegen der live-usb-umwelt
<peter2> hallo
<peter2> keiner da
<innerand> Einfach drauf los fragen, peter2 
<peter2> kann man schon auf utopic  unicorn updaten?
<napterk> k0tze: 
<napterk> k0tze: sorry
<Rochvellon> sicher kannst du das, nur bedenke, dass du dann eben auf eine beta bzw. alpha-version wechselt und es nur machen sollte, wenn man weiß, was man tut. für nicht versierte empfiehlt es sich in aller regel nicht
<napterk> Hi mal ein Frage wegen Backups. Ist rsnapshot verlgeichbar mit den snapshots, die man mit LVM machen kann?
<Rochvellon> napterk: so wie ich das verstehe, wird bei einem lvm-snapshot nur der geänderte inhalt in den snapshot kopiert, während bei rsync bei jedem durchlauf die geänderten daten kopiert und bei den nicht geänderten daten ein link auf die schon gespeicherten daten gesetzt wird.
<peter2> ok
<peter2> ich probiers als paralell installation
<napterk> Rochvellon: ah okay, also man hat bei LVM snapshots nur die veränderung, aber nicht ein komplettes backup
<Rochvellon> also ich würde das lvm-snapshot eher mit rdiff vergleichen
<bekks> rdiff nützt nichts, das sind binärdaten.
<bekks> und bei rsync werden keine symlinks gesetzt, das passiert nur bei rdiffbackup
<bekks> Und das sind dann keine symlinks, sondern hardlinks.
<menace> Hi, gibt es ein Paket oder eine Anleitung, dass mir vnc so einrichtet, dass ich damit eine neue Sitzung eröffnen kann? Oder muss ich da wirklich händisch in den startup-files rumwursteln?
#ubuntu-de 2015-08-17
<Loetmichel> http://www.cyrom.org/palbum/main.php?g2_itemId=15925&g2_imageViewsIndex=1  <- gar nicht mal so übel für 5 eur pro led
<Loetmichel> uups, falcher channel, sporry
<Gervas> Hi ich hab nicht soviel Ahnung von linux aber würde gerne einen ubuntu server mit dem active directory lesend verbinden, sodass mal Zugriffe per Samba steuern kann, irgendwo nen guter Artikel ?
<Fuchs> Gervas: winbind oder sssd im ubuntuusers wiki 
<Fuchs> ich persoenlich bevorzuge letzteres, aber jedem das seine 
<Gervas> ich hab das noch nie gemacht
<Fuchs> winbind ist natuerlich naeher an Samba dran, wir arbeiten bei uns aber ausschliesslich mit sssd, und das tut alles  (sudo via AD Gruppen, Berechtigungen auf Ordner und Shares (NFS, CIFS) via AD Gruppen ...) 
<Fuchs> Lesen? Das ist ziemlich einfach. 
<Gervas> ist ein win ad 2008
<Gervas> und dann sollen nur bestimmte benutzer auf die smb shares kommen
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/samba_winbind  
<Gervas> wird gemacht chef :)
<Fuchs> oh, und offenbar hat uu.de keinen Artikel zu sssd, sollte ich wohl mal nachholen
<Fuchs> dann halt  https://foss.biel-bienne.ch/blog/create-respin-with-uck.html  
<Fuchs> aber wenn winbind fuer Dich funktioniert: auch gut. Prinzip ist eh das gleiche, AD ist schlussendlich auch nur LDAP und Kerberos 
<Gervas> thx denke mal winbind ist am geläufigsten
<Gervas> sssd sieht aber noch einfacher aus, verdammt :D
<Fuchs> das taeuscht ggf. ein wenig, sssd verlangt halt ein sauber konfiguriertes MIT Kerberos  (ist aber in obigem Blogpost drin) 
<Gervas> ah gibt es hier nicht, verdammt ²
<Fuchs> Das ist nicht schwierig einzurichten. Wie gesagt, ich persoenlich bevorzuge sssd gegenueber winbind, aber winbind hat einen guten UU Wikiartikel, also probier halt
<Gervas> wenn man an der interfaces rumbastelt, wie läd man die neu ?`ich starte immer den server neu...
<Fuchs> Definiere Interfaces. Netzwerk? Wenn ja: gibt es einen Dienst dazu
<Fuchs> siehe dazu http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste
<Fuchs> oder auch https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerk  
<Gervas> schon versucht
<Gervas> "sudo service networking restart"
<Gervas> sehr lustig wenn der FQDN groß sein muss zum testen bei kinit :)
<Gervas> steht aber auch so da, wieder was gelernt
<Gervas> soo, war recht einfach tolle anleitung, bin jetzt bei PAM und dann sollte es das gewesen sein :)
<Nachtwolf> einen wunderschönen guten tag
<Nachtwolf> vielleicht hat hier jemand lust einen linux dau ein bisschen zu helfen. habe ein problem unter ubuntu-gnome: meine CPU takt nur bis 1,7 ghrz hoch und nicht bis 3 wie sie sollte, habe in dem zusätzlichen treiber menü schon den intel treiber installiert
<k1l> und danach neugestartet?
<Nachtwolf> jop
<Nachtwolf> ist ein Intel Core i7-820QM wenn das als info noch hilft
<fantomas_> schau mal hier vielleicht hilft das https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CPU_frequency_scaling
<k1l> was sagt cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors 
<Nachtwolf> k1l sekunde
<Nachtwolf> conservative ondemand userspace powersave performance
<k1l> und "grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo " zeigt, dass die alle nur rumidlen? auch bei last? 
<Nachtwolf> fantomas_ danke, aber was da steht übersteigt meine linux wissen leider total
<Nachtwolf> cpu MHz        : 1734.000
<Nachtwolf> 8 mal
<k1l> auch bei last?
<Nachtwolf> aheb grade 100% cpu last weil ich ein video umrendere
<Nachtwolf> habe
<Nachtwolf> was ja schon schneller ist als die idellast, aber halt deutlich weniger als die CPU kann
<k1l> "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor "
<leszek> Nachtwolf: bist du dir sicher dass alle Kerne belastet werden ? 
<leszek> weil wenn es alle sind müssen die nicht alle auf 100% laufen und somit evtl. auch nicht hochtakten fürs rendern
<leszek> auf meinem 6kerner amd laufen die kerne auch nicht auf vollast wenn ich alle benutze fürs rendern bzw. takten sich nicht hoch, wenns nicht notwendig. (FullHD Videos z.B. 4k wäre was anderes aber da spielt kdenlive nicht immer mit)
<Nachtwolf> leszek laut systemmonitor sind alle auf angschlag
<leszek> dann sollten die hochtakten
<k1l> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<leszek> ja genau :) 
<Nachtwolf> kil: ondemand
<k1l> und dann bitte noch ein "uname -a"
<Nachtwolf> leszek: also, schwanken zwischen 96% und 100%
<leszek> Nachtwolf: evtl. ist auch ne max_freq gesetzt in cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq
<k1l> ja zeig erstmal die available dinger.
<k1l> evtl ist das auch schon thermal throtteling
<fantomas_> sind den überhaupt die richtigen module geladen
<Nachtwolf> Linux I7-Welpe 3.19.0-25-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 24 21:17:31 UTC 2015 x68_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<leszek> fantomas_: eins nach dem anderen :)
<fantomas_> mach mal lsmod | grep cpu*
<Nachtwolf> äh wie mache ich den aufrechten strich?
<fantomas_> @lescek ay sicha datt 
<k1l> Nachtwolf: altgr + <> taste
<k1l> (links von "y")
<leszek> Nachtwolf: | ?
<leszek> yep
<Nachtwolf> ls: zugriff auf mod nicht möglich: Datei ider Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Nachtwolf> danke
<leszek> zusammen geschrieben lsmod
<leszek> das ist was anderes als ls
<Nachtwolf> ups sorry
<Nachtwolf> sekunde da dauert das abtippen etwas
<Nachtwolf> oder braucht es nur eine bestimmte zeile?
<leszek> foto mit nem smartphone wenn du nicht gerade am selben rechner bist und den text einfach kopieren kannst
<Nachtwolf> ich komme am besten mal kurz von dem laptop aus rein, sekunde, bin in sofort wieder da
<Nachtwolf> re
<Nachtwolf> cpuid                  16384  0  thinkpad_acpi          86016  1  nvram                  16384  1 thinkpad_acpi snd                    90112  32 snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_pcm,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,thinkpad_acpi,snd_seq_device
<leszek> benutze dann bitte einen nopaste service wie paste.ubuntuusers.de
<Nachtwolf> termal würde ich ausschließen, er geht nie über die 1734, auch nicht kurz
<leszek> Nachtwolf: erstmal gut das du ein thinkpad hast :P
<Gervas> PAM-Mount-Konfiguration (/etc/security/pam_mount.conf): <-- die Datei gibt es bei mir nicht, kann man die einfach erstellen ?
<Nachtwolf> was ist ein nopaste service?
<Gervas> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de
<leszek> Etwas wo man nicht selbstgeschrieben text reinpostet weil der dort besser lesbar ist als hier 
<Nachtwolf> dann muss ich mich da mal kurz regestrieren, gib mir ne minute
<leszek> Nachtwolf: du kriegst wenn du einen neuen eintrag erstellst dann einen link und den kopierst du hier in den irc rein
<leszek> Nachtwolf: registrieren muss man sich nicht
<leszek> Nachtwolf: https://paste.ubuntuusers.de/add/
<leszek> oh oder doch
<leszek> xD
<leszek> seit wann denn das LOL
<leszek> gibt auch andere dienste da muss man das nicht paste.kde.org z.B.
<_moep_> paste.debian.org
<_moep_> etc^^
<Nachtwolf> https://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421993/
<Nachtwolf> zu spät *lacht*
<Nachtwolf> ich denke mal nicht das mir ubuntuusers spam schickt
<Gervas> wie findet man die user id von einem domänenbenutzer heraus ?
<deem> Gervas: mit getent passwd
<deem> der sollte dann auch die ldap user mit ihren ids anzeigen, wenn es richtig eingerichtet ist ;)
<Gervas> thx zeigt mir alle an !
<Gervas> 10207
<leszek> Nachtwolf: aus meiner Sicht fehlen das cpufreq module. 
<Nachtwolf> kann ichdas einfach per synaptic nachinstallieren?
<leszek> Nachtwolf: cpufrequtils müsste installiert sein
<Nachtwolf> leszek: das heißt?
<Gervas> ist echt traurig wenn man mit dem server schon die daten aus dem ad auslesen kann aber die winbind freigaben nicht hinbekommt :(
<Nachtwolf> das ist nicht installiert laut synaptic
<leszek> installier es mal
<Nachtwolf> ist installiert
<leszek> versuch mal ob sich was ändert wenn du neustartest
<Nachtwolf> ok, dauert sicher nen augenblick, melde mich gleich
<Gervas> kann mir iwer bei samba winbind helfen ?
<Gervas> bin beim letzten punkt da geht es nicht weiter
<Nachtwolf> re
<Nachtwolf> leszek, brachte leider keinen erfolg
<leszek> Nachtwolf: und zeigt nun lsmod | grep cpu* auch cpufreq an ?
<k1l> nutzt das ding schon p-states? dann dürfte er aber auch nur powersave und performance haben als governours
<Nachtwolf> nope
<leszek> Nachtwolf: und was zeigt dir vor allen Dingen der Befehl cpufreq-info ?
<k1l> kannst du mal "cpufreq-info" in einen pastebin kopieren?
<Nachtwolf> nein zeigt es nicht
<Nachtwolf> ja sekunde
<Nachtwolf> https://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421998/
<k1l> 1,7 ist der normale maximaltakt
<leszek> Nachtwolf: ah ok da läuft alsp acpi-cpufreq . Hmm... irgendwie ist die maximale taktung die es erkannt hat nur 1.7 Ghz
<k1l> der scheint halt nur den turbo nicht zu nutzen. der ist nämlich 3ghz. und das kann an thermal throtteling liegen wenn die cpu zu warm ist
<leszek> turbo macht das nicht die hardware selber dann nur ? Ich hab turbo ohne pstate noch nicht gesehen 
<Nachtwolf> kil, bei knapp 40 grad beimstart des renderns geht er aber auch nicht höher
<leszek> Nachtwolf: es gibt da 3. Möglichkeiten entweder er taktet kurz in den turbo zeigt es dir aber nicht an, oder er taktet nicht in den turbo da nicht unterstützt oder er kommt nicht in den turbo weil er meint es sei zu heiß
<k1l> i7z soll da wohl mehr ausgaben geben. installier mal das und lasse es mit sudo laufen.
<k1l> ich muss jetzt kurz afk
<Nachtwolf> ok mache ich, sekunde
<Nachtwolf> https://paste.ubuntuusers.de/422003/
<leszek> so ich bin auch mal was essen bbl
<simon1764> Hi, is there a way to get this package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xaralx in Ubuntu 15.04? Statically linked for example?
<Keba> Hallo :)
<simon1764> ups, hier ist ja Deutsch
<leszek> simon1764: ladt dir das dsc mit dem quellcode per dget und kompiliere es statisch
<Keba> Ich möchte gerade unter Ubuntu 14.04 meinen Drucker einrichten und bin dabei nach http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/brother/drucker#Automatische-Installation vorgegangen, der Drucker (Brother DCP-J4110DW) soll übers Netzwerk erreichbar sein, also hab ich eine Device URI angegeben (sowohl mit automatisch (dnssd) als auch mit ldp versucht). Leider funktioniert das Drucken der Testseite nicht (es passiert einfach
<Keba> nichts)
<Keba> http://localhost:631/printers/DCPJ4110DW meldet dann "Unable to locate printer …"
<Keba> Unter 12.04 hab ich den Drucker auf ähnliche Weise installiert, es sollte also machbar sein
<Keba> Jemand ne Idee, was ich tun muss? :)
<stevieh> Keba: ist ein Netzwerkdrucker?
<stevieh> ich habe immer nur die manuelle installation gemacht.
<Keba> stevieh: jap, hängt im gleichen WLAN wie der Rechner
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Ich habe hier ein Lubuntu, das jetzt seit einigen Wochen durchlief. Da ich eine neue Platte einbauen wollte, habe ich ihn mal neugestartet. Jetzt kann er /dev/mapper/lubuntu-vg-root nicht mehr finden. Im Livesystem spuckt lvm pvscan ein Volume aus. Wenn ich per chroot ins kaputte System gehe, allerdings nicht. Was tun?
<NTQ> Bis auf ein paar Kernelupdates wurde nichts geändert. Und zu Beginn konnte man ihn noch beliebig neustarten. Haben vielleicht die Kernel-Updates was zerhauen?
<jokrebel> kaum
<jokrebel> /dev/mapper... klingt nach lvm?
<NTQ> jokrebel: root und swap laufen über LVM auf /dev/sda5. /boot ist auf /dev/sda1
<NTQ> jokrebel: Bin gerade dabei ein paar Lösungsvorschläge von hier auszuprobieren: http://askubuntu.com/questions/567730/gave-up-waiting-for-root-device-ubuntu-vg-root-doesnt-exist
<NTQ> im Gegensatz zu dem Link ist es bei mir lubuntu--vg-root und nicht ubuntu
<NTQ> lvm ist auf jeden Fall im Kernel image drin. das hab ich grad gecheckt
<NTQ> Ich hab gesehen, dass in der lvm.conf noch ein Filter eingestellt war, der nicht alle Devices anzeigt. Deswegen hat lvm pvscan nichts angezeigt.
<NTQ> Leider kommt nach einem Neustart immer noch das selbe Problem. Und diesmal findet er in (initramfs) nicht mal eine Festplatte, also /dev/sda* ist nicht vorhanden.
<NTQ> Die einzigen MOdule, die geladen sind während (initramfs) sind 8139too, 8139cp, mii und floppy.
<musca> falls NTQ noch wieder zurück kommt:  seine lvm.conf liegt auf dem nicht gefundenen volume, er muss also sein initramfs aktualisieren.
#ubuntu-de 2015-08-18
<wordservr> hallo
<NTQ> Lubuntu 14.04: "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxx does not exist.". (initramfs) ls /dev/sd* zeigt nichts. Wieso werden meine Festplatten nicht erkannt? Fehlen module?
<sdx23> 19:39:14 <           musca> falls NTQ noch wieder zurück kommt:  seine lvm.conf liegt auf dem nicht gefundenen volume, er muss also sein initramfs aktualisieren.
<sdx23> und, da das wohl unabhängig ist: dmesg anschauen.
<NTQ> sdx23: Danke. Das hab ich gestern wohl verpasst. Die lvm.conf war in der initramfs drin und korrekt, aber mittlerweile werden nicht mal mehr die Devices /dev/sd* in initramfs angezeigt.
<NTQ> Ich habe jetzt / und /boot auf eine neue Platte kopiert ohne LVM und dachte damit geht es dann nach Installation von grub und erneutem update-initramfs und update-grub, aber es werden immer noch keine festplatten erkannt.
<sdx23> wie gesagt: dmesg anschauen
<NTQ> Da ist das letzte irgendwas mit clocksource tsc und dann kommt random: lvm2 oder so. Hab's leider gerade nicht offen und auch nicht fotografiert
<NTQ> Gerade mache ich boot-repair durch
<NTQ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12117200/
<NTQ> Das ist die Zusammenfassung von boot-repair
<NTQ> Okay, immer noch selbes Problem: Ich hab auch keine Ahnung wie ich durch dmesg blättern kann.
<NTQ> mit more geht's mal nicht. Das scrollt einfach durch
<r2000> hallo
<r2000> 'tar c datei.tar.gz datei; scp datei.tar.gz ...' oder 'scp -C datei ...' ?
<r2000> macht das einen unterschied?
<LetoThe2nd> r2000: das sagt dir man scp :-)
<r2000> nein, man scp sagt nichts
<LetoThe2nd> allgemein würde man heutzutage generell zu bz2 oder xz raten, wenn nenneswerte datenmengen übertragen werden sollen
<r2000> also klar -C ist compression
<r2000> aber welche compression und was ist besser?
<LetoThe2nd> r2000: da scp -C einfach -c an ssh übergibt und das auch gzip aufruft *könnte* es ziemlich wurscht sein.
<LetoThe2nd> aber wie gesagt - wenn die datenmenge so gross ist dass kompression echt sinn macht, ist gzip ohnehin seit jahr(zehnt)en überholt
<r2000> naja, gzip ist halt sehr schnell
<stevieh> warum geht denn das dumme webex nich unter 15.04
<Gervas> hi ich hab nen fehler bei nem ordner "owned by uid 0 is not a regular file, kann mir wer helfen ?
<LetoThe2nd> Gervas: ohne weitere details deutet ein simples googlen nach der fehlermeldung auf samba hin, richtig? daher: bitte erstmal etwas genauer beschrieben.
<Gervas> ich google ja auch wie ei nverrückter :)
<Gervas> ist ein samba share per winbind und nem domänen controller
<Gervas> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/winbind-ok-pam-laesst-benutzer-nicht-zugreifen/#post-7731278
<Gervas> probiere jetzt ne std rum aber werd nicht schlauer
<LetoThe2nd> mei, ne stunde... *shrug*
<Gervas> gestern 5 :D
<LetoThe2nd> aber ohne kontext, respektive etwas ausführlicheres log wo der fehler drin auftaucht wirds wohl schwer
<Gervas> ist ja in dem thread
<Gervas> weiß nichtmals wo ich suchen muss :(
<LetoThe2nd> (ganz abgesehen davon dass ich definitiv *nicht* der samba-mann hier bin.)
<LetoThe2nd> äh naja, in dem thread stehen ja unten ein paar fragen, die offensichtlich nicht beantwortet wurden.
<Gervas> richtig, weil ich nicht weiter weiß :)
<Gervas> habe ca 10 konfigsbearbeitet sehen alle ok aus, das verzeichnis habe ich angelegt und woher der pfad kommt weiß ich nicht :)
<Gervas> ist ne meise antwort
<LetoThe2nd> na wenn du nicht weisst was gefragt ist, dann stell einfach alles zur verfügung. :)
<LetoThe2nd> smb.conf etc.pp.
<LetoThe2nd> und übrigens, ein pastebin ist deutlich schöner zu lesen als irgendwelche screenshots
<LetoThe2nd> siehe dazu dann auch pastebinit
<Gervas> ja ich komm aus dem server nichts anders raus :D
<Gervas> hat kein gui
<LetoThe2nd> 13:16 < LetoThe2nd> siehe dazu dann auch pastebinit
<Gervas> geil  danke paste.ubuntu.com/12117554
<Gervas> das hilft dem kollegen bestimmt :)
<LetoThe2nd> und ich wiederhole, nicht nur irgendwelche endloslogs, sondern auch tatsächlich die config-dateien die verwendet werden.
<Gervas> ja klar
<LetoThe2nd> dann viel erfolg.
<Gervas> danke dafür !
<Gervas> nunja mache ich mal mit was weiter womit ich mich auskenne, mal schauen ob das mit allen logs hilft :)
<Gervas> schönen tag noch
<Alchimedes> nabend
#ubuntu-de 2015-08-19
<_rsc`> hi
<marokko23> hallo  @ all !!
<dadrc> hu
<marokko23> Jemand Da aus Österreich ????
<marokko23> :-D
<Fuchs> marokko23: weil? 
<Fuchs> vermutlich willst Du #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder einen nochmals komplett anderen Kanal, hier drin ist nur Ubuntu Support
<marokko23> ok danke, wollte nur wissen ob wir im ösiland auch ubuntu verwenden 
<marokko23> Unterstützt pidgin xdcc ???
<Fuchs> Ja, aber wie alles andere betreffend IRC mehr schlecht als recht. 
<marokko23> bin grad auf xubuntu unterwegs auf einem medion akoyo,  bis auf wlan läuft alles out of the box 
<marokko23> würde gerne kernelupdate auf hold setzen 
<k1l> warum das denn?
<marokko23> wlan trieber'rtl8723bu selber kompiliert ..
<jokrebel> wie find ich eigentlich einfach heraus, ob ich vor einem 32er oder 64er Ubuntu sitze?
<LetoThe2nd> uname -a
<LetoThe2nd> i686 -> x86, 32bit
<LetoThe2nd> x86_64 -> x86, 64bit
<LetoThe2nd> ARM -> ARM :-)
<jokrebel> also i686 ist dann sicher nur ein 32Bit-er?
<Fuchs> an sich ja
<Fuchs> sonst uname -m 
<Fuchs> wobei das eigentlich in -a drin sein sollte
<Fuchs> ob die CPU theoretisch auch 64 bit koennte sieht man in /proc/cpuinfo 
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: bedenke dass das nur ne aussage über die laufende software ist. nicht darüber, was die hardware kann
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: is klar
<jokrebel> Wenn ich den "umziehen" will auf nen neueren Rechner der _sicher_ auch 64bit könnte und auch ein bisschen mehr Arbeitsspeicher hat, gibt es da eine einfache Art (klonen wär mir das liebste ;-) ohne groß alles neu zu installieren und von A bis Z alles neu konfigurieren zu müssen?
<koegs> von 32bit nach 64bit? lieber nicht
<koegs> dann eher dpkg-listen auswerten für apt-get und config-files kopieren
<jokrebel> :-(
<dadrc> Auch 32-Bit Ubuntu kann viel RAM, dafür gibts ja PAE
<jokrebel> dadrc: Und das wird noch länger so bleiben?
<jokrebel> Was wären dann die Vorteile von 64Bit überhaupt?
<dadrc> das wird wahrscheinlich immer so bleiben
<dadrc> 64bit befehlsatz und 64bit words
<dadrc> quasi mehr durchsatz, also bei manchen operationen einfacher schneller
<sash_> jokrebel: Und afaik kann die einzelne Anwendung in 32bit-Umgebungen nicht mehr als 4gb allokieren.
<dadrc> oh, ja. und das.
<jokrebel> also aktuell mit 4GB RAM keine Nachteile bei 32bit-OS?
<leszek> jokrebel: doch geschwindigkeit bei multimedia wie videoschnitt usw. ist spürbar langsamer
<leszek> jokrebel: dafür nutzen aber die einzelnen anwendungen im vergleich zu 64bit auch deutlich weniger ram
<geser> und sofern die genutzten Programme nicht mit LFS (Large File Support) kompiliert wurden, ist bei 2 GB Dateigröße Schluß
<leszek> ja das auch
<leszek> Der Ansatz von x32 finde ich in dieser Hinsicht interessant, es vereinigt den niedrigen Speicherverbrauch von 32bit mit dem 64bit datenfluss (allokierung und LFS)
<leszek> leider scheint das außer debian niemand so richtig vorran zu bringen. Und die behandeln es auch schon eher stiefmütterlich
<leszek> man kann aber auch nen 64bit kernel mit 32bit userland verwenden. Das hilft aber nur als Alternative zu PAE um mehr Speicher anzusprechen und wenn man 64Bit Anwendungen irgendwie doch ausführen will
<leszek> braucht man aber natürlich nen 64bit chroot system oder ähnliches
<kcalB> hallo leutz, Ich will einen ssh tunnel aufbauen zu meinem server, der soll auf port 8080 lauschen (Server) und die daten auf port 22 weiterleiten zum clienten hin. Wie kannn ich das einrichten ? Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen :)
<kcalB> bin da :)
<mrkramps> kcalB, du musst fragen, sonst antworten wir nicht
<kcalB> ja
<kcalB> so, ich will eine portweiterleitung machen. Folgendes Problem: Aufm Laptop läuft i2p auf port 8080 da meine firewall anscheinend port 8080 blokiert würde ich das ganze eben per ssh umleiten. Mein Problem ist, das kein Router in dem sinne habe, sondern mein altes Netbook habe ich per hostapd zum Wlanrouter umgebaut. 
<kcalB> da auf dem netbook eh schon nen ssh server läuft dachte ich mir das ich das irgendwie umfummeln könnte :)
<kcalB> wie mach ich das ?
<mrkramps> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iptables2
<mrkramps> frag mich aber nicht nach details
<mrkramps> bzw. https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Portweiterleitung
<mrkramps> das vielleicht der bessere artikel für den einstieg
<ppq> ich denk er will nen ssh-tunnel bauen
<ppq> liber den ssh-artikel lesen
<ppq> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#SSH-Tunnel
<mrkramps> auch wieder wahr
<curly> hallo zusammen
<Guest93562> ich versuche grade per ssh nen pc zu aktualisieren, bekomme bei apt-get -f install, den Hinweis, dass die Platte voll ist, allerdings zeigt ein df nix dergleichen
<strohalm> ppq… so ganz genau ist nich klar was er will aber -R oder -L sollte helfen
<ppq> Guest93562, hast du eine ausgelagerte /boot partition?
<mrkramps> Guest93562, :S df -i
<Guest93562> was kann ich denn da prüfen, evtl. hängt das an inodes?
<ppq> oder das, joa
<Guest93562> mrkramps: ok, danke
<ppq> strohalm, jo
<Guest93562> nee, keine ausgelagerte boot partition
<Guest93562> ok, / hat 100% inodes dicht
<k1l_> Guest93562: df -h und df -i checken. pack das beides mal in einen pastebin
<Guest93562> wie kriege ich die frei
<Guest93562> ?
<kcalB> ssh hab ich mir schon duchgelesen ! Doch wenn ich z.B.: ssh -R 8080:localhost:8080 192.168.3.1 eingebe und dann die verbindung teste mit sudo netstat -taupen dann bekomme ich angezeigt: 127.0.0.1:8080 als lokal. das müsste aber auf 0.0.0.0 lauschen, das ist mein problem, wie kann ich von außen den port 8080 erreichen ?
<mrkramps> Guest93562, alte kernel-versionen deinstallieren
<k1l_> kram löschen :/
<mrkramps> Guest93562, zumindest vermute ich dort das problem
<Guest93562> ich gucke mal
<k1l_> Guest93562: guck mal mit "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" und  "dpkg -l | grep linux-header" was da an alten kerneln und headers installiert ist
<Guest93562> danke, hoffentlich nicht bis gleich ;-)
<ppq> kcalB, mit -R musst du auf dem rechner, von dem aus du gerade arbeitest, auch nen ssh-server laufen haben
<kcalB> hab ich doch
<kcalB> ppq, wie gesagt, aufm server lauscht der ja aber lokal 
<kcalB> ich müsste proktisch von aussen erreichbar sein via ssh port 8080
<strohalm> kcalB… dafor das interface angeben?
<strohalm> also inet0:8080:..?
<kcalB> inet0 = ipadresse ?
<kcalB> oder einfach inet0 ?
<kcalB> strohalm, kann ich auch sshd_config einfach auf port 8080 einstellen, würde das gehen ?
<strohalm> das einstellen würde gehen, was es bringen soll erschließt sich mir nicht
<Guest93562> mrkramps: puh, das war knapp. Das Problem war, erstmal irgendwas zu löschen, damit apt-get -f install überhaupt beendet werden konnte. Ist noch eine 12.04er gewesen. Die aktuelleren machen ja die alten kernel mit autoremove weg. Hatte ich hier wohl übersehen. Über 40 alte Kernel :-D
<Guest93562> zum Glück ne SSD 
<mrkramps> Guest93562, freut mich zu hören, dass es im prinzip so einfach war
<Guest93562> jetzt scheint noch efi irgendiwie kaputt
<Guest93562> mal ins Wiki gucken
<Guest93562> grub reparieren
<Guest93562> alles easy, ich danke vielmals allen, die mich unterstützt haben
<Guest93562> by
#ubuntu-de 2015-08-20
<aton`> hi
<aton`> ich will die android sdk installieren, anscheinend brauchts dafür diverse 32bit libs. was ist der unterschied zwischen libstdc++6:i386 und lib32stdc++6 ?
<LetoThe2nd> http://askubuntu.com/questions/319739/difference-between-installing-libxi386-and-lib32x
<sash_> Das eine ist die 64bit-GNU-Standardlibrary, das andere 32Bit.
<aton`> sash_: nein, die sind beide 32 bit
<sash_> Oh, falsch gelesen.
<aton`> deshalb die frage
<aton`> LetoThe2nd: danke. anscheinend liegt der unterschied im zielverzeichnis -.-
<LetoThe2nd> aton`: und darin, dass die lib32-variante langfristig verschwinden soll.
<aton`> naja, solange gcc davon abhängt, bleibt die noch ne weile
<LetoThe2nd> aton`: jein. nicht der gcc direkt hängt davon ab, sondern nur indirekt auf die art und weise wie er gepackaged und deployed wird
<aton`> kann ich die :i386 pakete einfach so installieren, oder muss ich dazu noch dpkg --add-architecture machen?
<LetoThe2nd> aton`: weiss ich gerade nicht, probiers einfach kurz aus. ich glaube(TM) aber dass du das add brauchst
<aton`> okay dann probier ichs mal mit :)
<LetoThe2nd> probiers halt erst ohne, und wenns nicht klappt kannst dus ja nachreichen
<aton_> sry musste internet leitung wechseln
<aton_> http://dpaste.com/2PTQ9J4 was sagt mir das? oben zeigt er pakete, die installiert werden, wenn ich J drücke, richtig? danach kommen dependency probleme. und was ist das darunter? vorschläge um die dependency probleme nicht entstehen zu lassen? wird das was unter 1)-8) steht durchgeführt, wenn ich J drücke? 
<aton_> oben sagt er, er würde gcc-4.9-base:i386 installieren, unten sagt er keep at current version 1) gcc-4.9-base:i386 [not installed]
<aton_> widerspricht sich das nicht?
<vroomfondel> wenn ich "apt-file search libtool" suche, bekomm ich libtool binaries in 6 verschiedenen Paketen. Ich denk zwar, das "offizielle" ist libtool-bin, aber warum sind da soviele andere? Schlampige developer?
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: das "offizielle" ist schlicht 'libtool'
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: und ohne die anderen zu sehen, tippe ich mal auf verschiedene architekturkombinationen
<vroomfondel> ja, hab ich auch grad gemerkt. es scheint aber nicht in der Liste auf. Ist wohl ein Meta-package, oder? Deshalb ist das binary nicht drin
<vroomfondel> wtf? ich hab jetzt libtool installiert und trotzdem das binary nicht am Rechner, sondern "libtoolize"
<vroomfondel> apt will dezidiert aus libtool-bin installieren. Ubuntu 15.04
<vroomfondel> so jetzt fehlt ncurses. Was ist der "richtige" Weg, rauszufinden, welches Package ich nachinstallieren muss, wenn mir ein configure script sagt, dass ein File fehlt? "apt-file search"?
<LetoThe2nd> üblicherweise will man libncurses-dev
<vroomfondel> ja ich weiss, aber wie komm ich drauf?
<LetoThe2nd> configure motzt wegen "ncurses" -> apt-cache search "libncurses" -> dann das nehmen, was am sinnvollsten ausschaut mit -dev hintendran.
<LetoThe2nd> hat einfach auch manchmal was mit erfahrung + trial/error zu tun.
<LetoThe2nd> der offizielle, präzise weg: config.log lesen, schauen wo's configure geschmissen hat, die meldung dann auswerten und entsprechend reagieren.
<vroomfondel> apt-file search ncurses.h  waere Bloedsinn? Denn das ist jetzt das File um das es eigentlich geht. Wenns nicht grad ncurses ist, komm ich ja moeglicherweise gar nicht auf das Package wegen anderem Namen
<LetoThe2nd> was auch immer du mit apt-file die ganze zeit hast... ich glaub das führt einfach ständig in die irre.
<vroomfondel> ok, das wollt ich ja wissen :)
<LetoThe2nd> mal nach dem file suchen *kann* sinnvoll sein, aber nachdem die ausgaben da zweideutig sein können brauchts halt doch wieder erfahrung um einzuschätzen was stimmen könnte
<vroomfondel> also orientiert man sich ueblicherweise mit apt-cache?
<LetoThe2nd> ich zumindest, ja
<aton_> LetoThe2nd: nachdem ich --add-architecture gemacht hab, hat er die pakete ohne probleme installiert :)
<LetoThe2nd> aton_: :-)
<labsy> hall
<labsy> o
<labsy> wie ist eure erfahrung mit ipv6 netzwerken?
<labsy> ich will ipv6 zusätzlich zum ipv4 netzwerk hier bei mir einführen.
<dadrc> Mach mal
<labsy> ok mach ich
<dadrc> Also, etwas ausführlicher: Ubuntu (und Linux im Allgemeinen) hat keine Probleme mit IPv6
<sash_> Und Windows > XP ebensowenig, und Android ebenso wenig und MaxOSX ebenfalls.
<dadrc> Eventuell kommen irgendwelche ganz alten Programme nicht mit IPs im v6-Format klar, aber das wird immer weniger.
<labsy> also die anforderung eines ipv6 netzwerkes kommt daher, dass es diverse ipv6 native dienste gibt, die die clients hier erreichen sollen können
<subz3r0> moin
<vroomfondel> wenn ich "apt-get build-dep packageX" mache, muss ich das VOR der Installation von packageX machen?
<subz3r0> wo stelle ich es denn ein, dass wenn ich ein neues interface anschließe, dieses nicht direkt "up" geht?
<subz3r0> ./etc/default/networking? bla on boot?
<leszek> vroomfondel: wenn du es bauen willst das Paket wäre es ratsam 
<vroomfondel> leszek: wenn ich nur ein apt-get install mache, hilft das nichts demnach
<leszek> vroomfondel: ich verstehe die frage nicht ganz. Was hast du denn vor zu machen ? 
<subz3r0> mhhh?
<subz3r0> dito^^
<subz3r0> wenn du apt-get install machst, installiert er automatisch die abhängigkeiten
<vroomfondel> ich moechte yocto zum laufen bringen. Im Handbuch steht, dass qemu mit oss4 kollidiert
<fcefan> subz3r0: /etc/network/interfaces
<vroomfondel> als Abhilfe entweder oss4 runterschmeissen mit apt-get remove oss4-dev
<subz3r0> fcefan:?
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: also für yocto hab ich noch nie irgendwelches sondergebastel gebraucht.
<vroomfondel> oder apt-get build-dep qemu
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: plus, yocto baut qemu selbst, und zar auch nur wenns tatsächlich benötigt wird
<subz3r0> fcefan: das kann nicht wirklich der richtige ansatz sein. denn dort müsste ich interfaces vorgeben
<vroomfondel> als Neuling gehe ich gerade durch die Doku, und da ist neben den noetigen Paketen auch diese caveat vermerkt
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: wobei du, rein um die nomenklatur richtig zu stellen, vermutlich eher poky benutzen willst, welches vom yocto project gepflegt wird.
<subz3r0> bsp: eth0, eth1, eth2, eth3, eth4, ...
<fcefan> subz3r0: du musst in der /etc/default/networking das interface auf "manuel" setzten nicht "static" oder "dhcp"
<fcefan> sorry meinte natürlich /etc/network/interfaces
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: was spricht denn dagegen einfach die vorgeschlagene paketliste von denen zu installieren und gut?
<subz3r0> fcefan: das macht aber kein sinn, da ich nicht genau weiss, wie viele interfaces hinzukommen.
<vroomfondel> LetoThe2nd: ja, die Nomenklatur ist nicht gerade klar verstaendlich, wenn man von der yocto-Page aus startet
<subz3r0> "alle" interfaces sollen erstmal down bleiben.
<vroomfondel> LetoThe2nd: mach ich
<subz3r0> bis der admin so up holt und configed
<subz3r0> sie
<fcefan> subz3r0: ok, jetzt hab ich dein Anliegen verstanden
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: dann sollte das eigentlich ohne weiteres spielen.
<subz3r0> in der /etc/default/networking kann ich halt "CONFIGURE_INTERFACES=NO" eintragen. dann werdne die interfaces bei nem boot nicht direkt konfiguriert. aber das dann auch zu viel. will sagen, interface xyz darf up. rest der neu hinzukommt muss down bleiben
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: und stell sicher dass du ne dicke leitung, genug zeit und so 40-50 gig auf der platte frei hast.
<vroomfondel> wegen bitbake?
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: nö, bitbake selber ist ja nur ein kleines tool.
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: aber der buildprozess ist, sagen wir mal, umfangreich
<vroomfondel> LetoThe2nd: ich hab leider ziemliche Schwierigkeiten, das ganze zu verstehen. 
<fcefan> subz3r0: daran habe ich noch nie gdacht.
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: lass mich mal so fragen, was ist denn das eigentliche ziel
<subz3r0> LetoThe2nd: über was unterhaltet ihr euch da? also für was soll die soft sein? und für was braucht die so viel hdd space?
<vroomfondel> LetoThe2nd: ich muss ein SMARC-iMX6 board zum Laufen bringen
<LetoThe2nd> subz3r0: keine ahnung was ein "die soft" ist. neuer teil der "die hard" filmreieh?
<subz3r0> yocto?
<vroomfondel> LetoThe2nd: und der Umfang, Linux, den Kern, das Paketsystem, crosscompiling, die Libs etc. zu verstehen ist gigantisch
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: und da gibts keine konkrete doku des herstellers.
<LetoThe2nd> ?
<LetoThe2nd> subz3r0: yocto ist ein ubrella project das von einer reihe von firmen getragen wird.
<subz3r0> LetoThe2nd: das sagt mir nun noch exakt nichts bis rein gar nichts :)
<vroomfondel> LetoThe2nd: die Doku wuerde jetzt was umfassen? Eine build-Anleitung ?
<subz3r0> ziel des projekts?
<sash_> subz3r0: https://www.yoctoproject.org/
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: richtig, deswegen frag ich ja. vorsichtig formuliert: mit poky zu starten ohne ne gewisse vorerfahrung ist ne echte herausforderung.
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: ja, zum beispiel.
<subz3r0> sash_: danke. also nix für mich ;)
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: spontan würde ich raten: leg das board zur seite, und befass dich mal ein, zwei wochen mit dem yocto quick start.
<vroomfondel> die Sache ist, ich moechte das Ding (=Linux) halbwegs so handeln koennen, wie ich bare-metal embedded Projekte bisher in der Hand hatte :D
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: nimms mir nicht übel, aber: träum weiter.
<LetoThe2nd> linux-embedded != bare metal-embedded. fact.
<vroomfondel> LetoThe2nd: war nicht ganz ernst gemeint
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: genereller vorschlag teil 2: #yocto ist im allgemeinen gut besucht und kompetent. halt amtssprache englisch.
<vroomfondel> LetoThe2nd: aber zum Beispiel ein Minimalsystem zum Laufen zu kriegen, fuer das ich mit apt Software-Updates rolling releasen kann, wird doch machbar sein?
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: ähm. nö.
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: das funktioniert *GAAAAAANZ* anders.
<vroomfondel> LetoThe2nd: Mammamia. Also Debian runterstricken auf ein paar wenige Pakete?
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: das kommt auf die zielsetzung an was das target machen soll.
<vroomfondel> LetoThe2nd: ja, ist klar, das Zielsystem braucht kaum Funktionalitaet, also keine GUI etc.
<leszek> vroomfondel: schau dir mal debootstrap an. Es ist in der Lage ein minimales Debian/Ubuntu System aufzusetzen wo du quasi neben der bash nur ein apt-get und dpkg hast
<vroomfondel> vroomfondel: soweit ich sehe, zwei filesysteme, das root- und ein ausfallsicheres journalling flash (JFFS2?)
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: das ist alles viel, viel zu unspezifisch
<vroomfondel> LetoThe2nd: du meinst, mein Wunsch "Linux-Kern plus Filesystem"? ?
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: grundlegend schlage ich vor: nimm das, was auf dem board drauf ist oder was dessen hersteller unterstütz, und hau so lange drauf bis es etwa tut was du willst.
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: nachdem das ganze eher nach einzelstück klingt, nicht nach serienfertigung
<vroomfondel> LetoThe2nd: leider schon Serie. 
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: dann, ernsthaft: wende dich an einen dienstleister der davon ahnung hat.
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: weil wenn serie ist geld im spiel, und deinen fragen nach zu urteilen hast du kaum chancen binnen sagen wir mal 6 monaten da was tragfähiges zu produzieren.
<LetoThe2nd> das ist wirklich keine beleidigung oder herabsetzung, nur viel negative erfahrung in genau dem gebiet.
<vroomfondel> LetoThe2nd: das hab ich auch nicht so aufgefasst. Ich weiss ja, was ich kann und was nicht
<vroomfondel> LetoThe2nd: aber es muss ja einen Weg geben, in dieser Sparte so langsam auf einen Level zu kommen
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: z.b. schon allein über das thema deployment der pakete etc. kann man sich wochenlang vollzeit beschäftigen.
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: den gibt schon. aber am besten indem man mit jemandem zusammenarbeitet der einem das wissen näherbringt
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: oder eben sehr, sehr langsam anfängt ohne ein serienprodukt anzuvisieren.
<vroomfondel> LetoThe2nd: davon gibts in Oe ungefaehr 4-5 Personen, soweit ich das sehe
<LetoThe2nd> och nö du, da gibts genug. die sind nur oft nicht offensichtlich.
<vroomfondel> LetoThe2nd: und ich kann mir keinen davon leisten :D
<LetoThe2nd> aber im moment willst du mit quasi 0 know how in dem sektor ein serienprodukt erstellen?
<vroomfondel> LetoThe2nd: tja, mein Kunde hat von seinem Distributor nur "kein Problem, alles FOSS, alles gratis, Riesengemeinde!" gehoert und schon auf diese Hardwareplattform gesetzt
<LetoThe2nd> wenn du bei 0 anfängst, und vollzeit daran arbeiten kannst, geh ich davon aus dass du bei vorhandener begabung etwa 1-2 jahre brauchst um ne tragfähige softwareplatform zum fliegen zu bringen.
<vroomfondel> LetoThe2nd: prinzipiell bring ich ziemlich viel Wissen "ganz unten" mit. Aber der Ueberbau (Root-FS, Paket, Kernbau, Shared-Lib-System) ist einfach nur Faktenwissen, und davon reichlich
<LetoThe2nd> es gibt auch andere buildsysteme die unter umständen einfacher, aber auch weniger mächtig sind. es gibt auch z.b. debian. je nachdem, aber das kommt wirklich alles sehr, sehr auf den einsatzfall an. nicht auf "ich will nur ein kernel mit minimal rootfs und bash"
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: wenn du mit "ganz unten" bare metal meinst, hat es nichts damit zu tun.
<vroomfondel> LetoThe2nd: das auch, aber auch OS-Wissen, linking/locating/loading, etc
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: hintergrund warum ich hier etwas den negativen spiele: ich bin in einer firma, die genau solche sachen auch macht. ich habe den zeitaufwand gesehen, und ich weiss ziemlich gut was da an infrastruktur mit dran hängt
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: bringt dich hier nicht weiter.
<vroomfondel> LetoThe2nd: das hab ich gemerkt. Naja, nicht ganz, den dynamischen Loader zu verstehen ist bei crosscompiling schon ein kleines Mosaiksteinchen
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: deswegen, wenn du keine chance hast hier tatsächlich jahre zu investieren und auch abzurechnen: cancel den auftrag lieber.
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: äh nein. das meinen leute, die noch manuell crosscompilieren weil sie meinen von "ganz unten" ahnung zu haben. ehrlich das funktioniert ganz anders.
<vroomfondel> LetoThe2nd: ?
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: heutzutage werden cross-builds vollautomatisiert durchgeführt. es ist deutlich wichtiger zu wissen wie man pakete platformunabhängig schreibt, also manuell den gcc mit irgendwelchen magic parametern aufzurufen. oder gar noch linker scripts zu schreiben.
<LetoThe2nd> s/also/als/
<LetoThe2nd> anyways, mittag. bis später.
<vroomfondel> LetoThe2nd: danke
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: so, hab gerade mal geschaut... noch dazu kontron, wo's so gut wie gar nix öffentlich gibt
<LetoThe2nd> vroomfondel: wenn du willst kann ich dir schon versuchen ein zwei grundlagen zu erklären, dann aber im query, führt hier einfach echt zu weit.
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Wie kann ich in Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 zwischen mehreren LAN-Profilen wechseln? Ich kann sie anlegen, aber nicht wechseln.
<NTQ> Ich hab das hier gefunden, aber das ist doch sehr bescheiden: http://kasunc.blogspot.de/2013/12/workaround-for-wired-network-connection.html
<NTQ> I want to copy them from an old harddrive to a running linux.
<_thelion_> Hallo und einen schönen Tag. Ich wollte heute Guayadeque (media player) über das ppa:anonbeat/guayadeque installieren. Dies schlug fehl
<_thelion_> dabei kam folgende Fehlermeldung...
<_thelion_> Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://ppa.launchpad.net/anonbeat/guayadeque/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<_thelion_> Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://ppa.launchpad.net/anonbeat/guayadeque/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Fuchs> Dann gibt es fuer vivid da schlicht keine Paketliste 
<Lothenon> das paket existiert nicht, was heruntergeladen werden soll. am besten warten und später nochmal versuchen.
<Fuchs> PPAs sind nicht unterstuetzt und immer auf eigenes Risiko und ohne Support, also da muesstest Du den PPA Betreiber mal anpieksen 
<_thelion_> Aha, na dann versteh ich die Meldung besser. Danke sehr. Die Version von guayadeque, die man übers Software-Center bekommt, funktioniert ja ganz gut.
<_thelion_> Also lass ich besser die Finger weg vom ppa... ;-)
<Fuchs> Oh, auch gut :) 
<_thelion_> Danke für eure Infos und Hilfe...
<LigH> Hallo.
<v0r0nwe> hi
<LigH> Ich habe in VirtualBox ein Problem mit dem Dateinamager festgestellt, wenn Dateien aus dem "gemeinsamen Verzeichnis" kopiert werden.
<LigH> Konkret unter Ubuntu MATE mit dem Clone Caja, aber das Original Nautilus wird das wohl ähnlich handhaben.
<v0r0nwe> und das Problem? :)
<LigH> Wenn ich Dateien auf dem Host-OS bearbeite und dann mit dem Dateimanager aus dem share in ein lokales Verzeichnis im Gast kopiere, dann haben die kopierten Dateien immer noch den Inhalt vor der Änderung.
<LigH> Falls die Datei nach der Änderung kleiner wurde, wird sie aber an dieser Größe abgeschnitten.
<LigH> Das heißt, bei einem Kopiervorgang wird die aktuelle Größe beachtet, aber der Inhalt wohl gecacht.
<LigH> Verwende ich cp an der Konsole, wird der korrekte Inhalt kopiert.
<v0r0nwe> eieiei -> da bin ich raus, sorry.
<LigH> Ich hatte zunächst primär VirtualBox in Verdacht, bis ich merkte, dass es an der Konsole korrekt läuft.
<LigH> https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/14424
<LigH> Wo erreicht man dann wohl am besten Ubuntu-Entwickler? In deren Foren?
<LigH> Oder vielleicht auch eher Gnome-Entwickler?
<jokrebel> Die Systemaktualisierung wurde vollständig abgeschlossen, jedoch 
<jokrebel> traten während der Systemaktualisierung Fehler auf. y
<jokrebel> y
<jokrebel> bei einem do-release-upgrade von einem 14.04 aus bei dem ich die LTS-Fixierung entfernt habe.
<jokrebel> was tun?
<stevieh> d.h. er landete als nächstes beim 14.10?
<stevieh> rebooten und daumen drücken und apt-get -f machen...
<jokrebel> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von: grub-common grub-pc-bin nfs-kernel-server initscripts grub-pc grub2-common util-linux
<stevieh> uh ;-)
<v0r0nwe> uuuu
<stevieh> grub repair disk ziehen, rebooten und daumen drücken ;-)
<jokrebel> oO
<v0r0nwe> vllt vorher noch Homedir irgendwohin sichern? :D
<stevieh> nur, wenns verschlüsselt ist
<jokrebel> da gibts nen alten Klon davon
<jokrebel> N
<jokrebel> n
<jokrebel> oups
<v0r0nwe> vim suche im falschen fenster? ;)
<jokrebel> oO - ob ich das noch repariert bekomme...?
<stevieh> hast du rebooted?
<jokrebel> ja :-/
<jokrebel> initscripts ist "kaPUTT" 
<jokrebel> oder nicht komplett installiert
<jokrebel> stevieh: 
<jokrebel> und jede Menge unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten
<stevieh> aber es hat gebooted?
<jokrebel> ja
<stevieh> na, dann besteht ja hoffnung.
<jokrebel> Auch Synaptic mault dass 4 Abhängigkeiten kaputt sind.
<jokrebel> Aber auch darüber bekomm ich es nicht repariert. util-linux: Abhängigkeitsproblem - verbeibe unkonfiguriert.
<stevieh> apt-get -f sagte doch sicher mehr, oder?
<k1l> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade   # in einen pastebin
<jokrebel> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12136330/
<jokrebel> stevieh: Auch nicht
<k1l> öh, was ist das für ne bastelkiste? du sagst ja du hast von 14.04 geupdated und das its jetzt nen 15.04 in einem schritt?
<stevieh> das wollte ich auch grad sagen...
<k1l> W: Unknown Multi-Arch type 'no' for package 'compiz-core'
<k1l> und das hier
<jokrebel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12136348/
<jokrebel> naja - ich hab in den Quellen von nur-LTS auf alle Aktuallisierungen umgestellt und dann ein do-release-upgrade aufgerufen.
<jokrebel> das "in einem Schritt" hat das do-release-upgrade wohl so gemacht.
<k1l> was gibt nen lsb_release -d aus?
<jokrebel> Ubuntu 15.04 ... hatte da eigentlich auch zwei Upgrade-Läufe erwartet... *seufz*
<jokrebel> warum nur kann bei mir nicht einfach mal was "normal" laufen?
<jokrebel> Und nun?
<k1l> apt-get remove insserv
<jokrebel> k1l: Klappte leider auch nicht http://paste.ubuntu.com/12136406/
<k1l> was ist denn das für ein system? also waren da fremdpakete drin? oder spezialprogramme? oder einfach nur nen desktop rechner?
<jokrebel> n paar wenige PPAs wär schon möglich
<k1l> also der 14.04 zu 15.04 upgrade ist nicht orginal. und der  W: Unknown Multi-Arch type 'no' for package    kommt owhl von nem mischmasch an paketversionen
<k1l> genau danach sehen auch die probleme mit der libc aus
<k1l> starte mal mit nem sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jokrebel> k1l: Ich kann es nur wiederholen. Ich tat nichts anderes als mittels GUI den LTS-Zweig zu verlassen und auf "alle Aktuallisierungen" um zustelluen und dann ein do-release-upgrade aufzurufen.
<jokrebel> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12136462/
<k1l> jokrebel: verschieb mal das nepomuk kde kack ding was da die installation abbricht: sudo mv /etc/init.d/virtuoso-nepomuk /tmp
<jokrebel> kde-Kram? Das muss aber schon lang her sein ... ach ne könnt von k3B (was ich gern nutze) stammen
<jokrebel> k1l: Teilerfolg sichtbar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12136522/ anscheinend nur noch ein Problem mit nfs-kernel-server
<jokrebel> ähnliche Meldung bei install -f
<k1l> sudo apt-get remove rpcbind nfs-common 
<k1l> dann: sudo apt-get install rpcbind nfs-common nfs-kernel-server
<jokrebel> k1l: Danke erstmal. Ich weis zwar wieder mal nicht wie Du da auf die Lösung gekommen bist, aber nun läuft das Upgrade zumindest erst mal weiter. Über 2000 Aktuallisierungen werden aber wohl noch ne Zeit dauern. Ich berichte nachher.
<mifritscher> hi
<mifritscher> bei meinem Notebook (Lenovo x201s) ist der Ton bei manchen Anwendungen, v.a. Spielen, abgehackt. das gleiche System hatte mit einem x61 keine Probleme
<mifritscher> ist ein ubuntu 14.04
<jokrebel> k1l_: Danke nochmal. Scheint geklappt zu haben. Sei jetzt 15.04, dist-upgrade behauptet es ist nichts upzudaten und aussehn tut es fast wie vorher zu 14.04-Zeiten
<Tremere> namd leute. sorry für die störung, ich hab mal ne frage..
<Tremere> hab eben smplayer installiert und das teil gibt keine videos aus, audio schon (restricted-extras ist bereits installiert). woran liegt das und wie kann ichs wieder beheben?
<Tremere> jemand da? oO
<Tremere> hallo?
<mgolisch> welche videos?
<v0r0nwe> hast du vorher mit einem anderen player videos abspielen können?
<Tremere> alle. egal welches format (vlf, avi, mp4..) hab heute den neuen pc aufgesetzt und es kommt nur ton und leeres bild. mit mplayer funktioniert es aber komischerweise. keinen plan, wie ich das gefixt bekomme
<v0r0nwe> grafiktreiber? non-free? aber um ehrlich zu sein, nicht mein thema, sry
<Tremere> weiß von den anderen es zufällig jemand?
<mrkramps> Tremere, kannst du deine frage einmal wiederholen?
<mgolisch> anderen video ausgabe treiber waehlen?
<Tremere> ich hab heute den neuen rechner bekommen, lubuntu (14.04 LTS) installiert, smplayer installiert (weils einfach schöner als der "normale" mplayer ist) und es werden keine videos angezeigt (egal welches format), der gibt nur audio aus. und ich hab keinen plan, ob ich irgendwas falsch gemacht hab (unbewusst?) und wie ich das wieder "hinbiegen" kann
<Tremere> gut so mrkramps? ^
<mrkramps> Tremere, ich bin erst nach deiner anfrage dem channel beigetreten … entschuldige, dass ich es nicht erraten konnte
<mrkramps> codecs alle installiert?
<mgolisch> anderen ausgabe treiber gewaehlt?
<Tremere> codecs sind über "lubuntu-restricted-extras" installiert. an der ausgabe bin ich grad
<Tremere> ich wollte damit nur wissen, ob ichs ausführlich genug geschildert hab mrkramps. wollte dir nicht zunahe treten.
<mrkramps> lubuntu-restricted-addons auch installiert?
<Tremere> gerade eben. bin noch an der ausgabe
<mgolisch> es geht mit mplayer es kann also nicht an codecs liegen
<mgolisch> sonst wuerde da ja auch nix gehen
<Tremere> ich glaub ich habs
<Tremere> ich check das jetzt mal mit ner dvd
<Tremere> klappt. jetzt muss ich nur rausfinden, wie ich das seitenverhältnis dauerhaft ändern kann.
<v0ronwe> sorry, war kurz raus, was war jetzt die lösung?
<Tremere> ich hab einfach nur den ausgabe-treiber geändert.
<Tremere> so simpel und ich komm nicht drauf xD
<v0ronwe> kk
<Tremere> funzt. danke leute ^^
<Tremere> bin dann ma wieder wech. bis denne. cya
<Hootch> Sagt mir lieber warum XChat beim Schreiben ein Delay hat ... :(
<Hootch> fc
<v0ronwe> Hootch: langsames Internet vllt.?
<v0ronwe> oder sind andere clients ohne delays?
#ubuntu-de 2015-08-21
<LupusE> hi
<eTeddy> hi
<eTeddy> bei uns stürzt immer mal sporadisch Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS ab. Lt Logfile (http://paste.ubuntu.com/12139823/) konnte ich als Verursacher "nouveau" eingrenzen. Nun die spannende Frage BUG in Software oder Hardware defekt? Der Rechner selbst ist relativ neu (evtl. 1 Jahr oder weniger alt), die Grafikkarte ist allerdings die aus dem alten Rechner...
<dadrc> Wasn das für eine Grafikkarte?
<jokrebel> nouveau? NVidia-Karte? Vielleicht mal nen proprietären Treiber versuchen? eTeddy
<OCP001> Hallo, ich würde gern Xubuntu 14.04.3 LTS parallel zu Windows 8.1 Pro installieren.
<OCP001> für Xubuntu habe ich eine zweite Festplatte eingebaut
<OCP001> wird UEFI und SecureBoot unterstützt?
<stevieh> UEFI ja, SecureBoot weiss ich nicht, kannste aber ja abstellen, oder?
<stevieh> einfach mal probiern.
<OCP001> bekomm ich da keine Probleme mit der bestehenden Windowsinstallation? Bei jedem Booten umschalten wollt ich vermeiden
<OCP001> achja, kann ich zum installieren die normale amd64-DVD nehmen oder gibt es für UEFI spezielle Installationsmedien?
<k1l> beides wird unterstützt. und was meinst du mit umschalten?
<k1l> ja, die install isos könnne uefi und oldschool bios
<OCP001> ich weiß nicht, wie das schon installierte Windows reagiert, wenn ich nachträglich SecureBoot ausschalte. Und ich möchte nicht jedesmal den Bootmodus umschalten, wenn ich zwischen
<OCP001> Xubuntu und Windows wechsle
<stevieh> na, das kannste ja mal probieren
<OCP001> deshalb würde ich am liebsten die BIOS/EFI-Einstellungen so lassen, wie sie sind.
<k1l> eigentlich sollte der uefi bootloader da ein menü anbieten was du booten willst
<OCP001> ok, dann lad ich mir die aktuelle ISO und probier es aus.
<stevieh> so isses
<OCP001> danke erstmal soweit
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, _hds_ hast Du es jetzt?
<_hds_> sry, die ersten Versuche 
<DerProfessor> OK
<Guest15248> Hallo Leute, ich habe hier ein Xubtuntu 14.04 mit einer NVIDIA Geforce 9500GT und bekomme keinen Sound über HDMI. Könnte mir jemand helfen?
<dadrc> Guest15248: Welcher Treiber?
<Guest15248> ich habe den treiber nvidia-current per apt-get installiert
<ppq> Guest15248, wird sie denn in den soundeinstellungen angezeigt als ausgabegerät?
<Guest15248> nein
<Guest15248> mit aplay -l hab ich es geprüft und über die grafische oberfläche in den soundeinstellungen
<ppq> und in lspci?
<ppq> da sollten zwei einträge sein, einer für grafik und einer für sound
<k1l> alsamixer mal geguckt ob da was MM als gemutet ist?
<Guest15248> bei lspci wird die grafikkarte angezeigt und der onboard sound, aber nicht der hdmi sound
<Guest15248> alsamixer erkennt den sound der grafikkarte nicht
<ppq> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1875127
<ppq> offenbar hat die 9500gt gar keine soundkarte
<ppq> sondern nutzt für hdmi sound den ausgang des onboard sounds
<ppq> laut dem thread muss man da nen kabel verbinden
<Guest15248> vielen herzlichen dank für die information
<Guest15248> ist bei ger 9500gt so, dass man per kabel das soundsignal mit einspeisen muss
<ppq> jo
<Guest15248> ich habe gerade das kabel an die 9500gt angeschlossen. jetzt bräuchte ich noch weitere hilfe, wie ich das jetzt zum laufen bekomme, damit ich sound über hdmi bekomme
<eTeddy> dadrc: NVIDIA Corporation G94 [GeForce 9600 GS] (rev a1)
<eTeddy> jokrebel: Hm.. ich dachte nouveau wäre ok, es passiert ja auch nicht immer
<dadrc> eTeddy: Würd jetzt auch vorschlagen, den offiziellen Treiber von Nvidia mal zu probieren
<David1977> gibt wohl nun auch eine PPA dafür: http://www.webupd8.org/2015/08/new-official-proprietary-gpu-drivers.html
<Guest15248> habe gerade den offiziellen treiber von nvidia installiert und einen reboot gemacht. jetzt statet xfce nicht mehr
<eTeddy> ok frage ich mal anders, welche grafikkarte wird denn von linux ubuntu am besten unterstützt? Dann schieß ich mir so eine in der Bucht - idealerweise mit 2x DVI
<sash_> Intel-Grafikkarten :)
<sash_> "Karten"
<David1977> auch wenn ich da jetzt nicht DER Experte bin...mit NVidia hatte ich bisher aber auch nie irgendwelche Sorgen
<stevieh> eTeddy: eher daddeln oder nicht? 
<eTeddy> stevieh: Wenn daddeln = spielen, dann eher nicht. Hauptsächlich Office, Bilder, Videos...
<stevieh> dann eine der älteren erprobten lüfterlosen NVS Karten... 290 oder so...
<stevieh> http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/121582271011?lpid=106&chn=ps stramme 10€ :-)
<sshh> Wenn ich ssh mit key habe, PermitRootLogin auf no und PasswordAuthentication no, kann ich nicht mehr mit fillezilla auf den Server zugreifen, gibt es ein FTP Programm, indem ich auch Keys verwenden kann?
<sash_> sshh: Filezilla kann das: https://wiki.filezilla-project.org/Howto
<sash_> sshh: Alternativ sshfs oder scp
<ppq> jo, man muss nur den key hinzufügen in den fileilla einstellungen
<sshh> wo?
<ppq> bearbeiten - einstellungen - sftp
<sshh> ok hab es
<Hootch> Kennt jemand das Problem, dass beim Tippen eine Verzögerung auftritt und Buchstaben verschluckt oder verspätet angezeigt werden?
<ppq> kenn ich nur bei ssh
<ppq> wenn das netzwerk gerade nicht so super ist
<Hootch> bei mir hackt es manchmal auf dem desktop und suche schon nach einer weile nach der ursache
<Hootch> oje .. was für ein deutsch :( sorry
<ppq> was sagt htop? load/cpu/ram?
<Hootch> 0.10 - 0.50
<Hootch> ich tippe auf load, wenn die kiste was tut. aber ich komm nie über 1.0
<ppq> alles unkritisch
<Hootch> ja dachte ich auch. es nervt halt
<ppq> jo
<Hootch> jetzt läuft z.B. alles flott
<ppq> kannst ja mal versuchen es zu reproduzieren und dann htop im auge behalten
<Hootch> kurz nach dem start bis ca. 3-5min
<Hootch> beim thunderbird mail sync .. aber das ist ja ok
<Hootch> und ich glaub cinnamon ist da nicht die beste gui :)
<Hootch> wenn es um multitasking geht
<ppq> sonst mal auf verdacht dmesg überfliegen
<Hootch> sieht gut aus. dort kein dienst oder gerät was muckt
<Hootch> +ist
<stevieh> syslog schauen? 
<stevieh> oder ist am gleichen USB port was schlimmes und die Tastatur kommt nicht mehr durch?
<ppq> was istn das für hardware? wenn das sone uralt-kiste ist, ist klar, dass die in die knie wenn es gut was zu tun gibt :)
<ppq> +geht
<Hootch> i5-3.3Ghz, 16GB RAM
<ppq> dann eher nicht ^^
<Hootch> Ich hab cairo-dock gelöscht, weil es rum muckte. Doch das Verhalten bekomme ich immer noch hin und wieder *kratzt an der tischplatte grummel*
<Hootch> und und .... ich will kein win10 drauf spielen :D
<stevieh> na, dann probier doch mal ein normales ubuntu
<Hootch> stevieh: schau ich mal in ruhe. Ich mag das ding, es nervt grad etwas und ich suche noch den Grund
<stevieh> abgesehen davon sollte cinnamon eher schlanker sein... 
<Hootch> stevieh: ne das ding frisst schon gut ram
<Hootch> stevieh: Ich find Unity hässlich und das Fensterkonzept mit Knöpfen, Aktionsleisten ist zum ... !
<stevieh> abgesehen davon, dass das eher jetzt offtopic wird: lass dich mal drauf ein. Mir hats am Anfang auch gar nicht gefallen...
<eTeddy> Hootch: Was sagt denn iotop?
<DerProfessor> * Hootch hat die Verbindung getrennt (Ping timeout: 246 seconds)
#ubuntu-de 2015-08-22
<Merwco> jemand da?
<edtoast_46> Join #ToastIRC Today
<edtoast_46> Join #ToastIRC Today
<edtoast_46> Join #ToastIRC TodayJoin #ToastIRC TodayJoin #ToastIRC TodayJoin #ToastIRC Todayv
<edtoast_46> Join #FoxToast please there is free porn and cookies!!!\
<dreamon_> Wie frägt man über die Konsole ab, ob ein bestimmter Prozess läuft. ps aux | grep ProzessName → kenne ich. Aber ich würde das gerne in einem Script als Abfrage habe. In einer If Abfrage
<sash_> dreamon_: Entweder das parsen, ansonsten gibts auch noch pgrep.
<bekks> pidof
<dreamon_> DANKE! bekks, sash_ 
<Hootch> Gibt es cmd-tools bei der Anlage von vhost in Apache? Um die config files aus vorlagen zu erzeugen?
<k0tze> hallo, da es so wie ich das sehe keine Linux Treiber für meinen Trekstor Ebook Player 7 gibt, habe ich eine VMware mit einem Microsoft Produk gestartet, allerdings scheint er ihn auch nicht zu erkennen. Er taucht unter "Virtual Machine->Removeable Devices" nicht auf.. Jemand ne idee?
<bekks> Welche Virtualbox-Version setzt du ein, und welches Ubuntu?
<k0tze> 14.03 LTS vmware ist 7.1.2 build-2780323
<bekks> "vmware" ist kein Produkt, sondern eine Firma.
<bekks> Setzt du VMware Workstation ein?
<k0tze> ne den ganz normalen Player "VMware® Player"
<bekks> Sind die VMware Tools in deiner VM installiert?
<k0tze> also ich habe mal draufgeklickt auf install vmware-tools aber seitdem steht unter virtual-machine "Cancel Vmware tools installation"
<k0tze> ich versuchs mal manuell..
<bekks> Und dann musst du die natürlich noch in der VM installieren...
<bekks> -Nur auf den Menüpunkt klicken macht da nichts, das steht auch in der Doku :)
<k0tze> "open-vm-tools ist schon die neueste Version.
<k0tze> also apt-get sagt "open-vm-tools ist schon die neueste Version."
<bekks> NEin.
<bekks> Nicht auf dem HOST installieren.
<bekks> IN DER VM.
<k0tze> achso... gut dann versuch ich das ganze mal
<El_Presidente> abend
<El_Presidente> wie wechsle ich bei ubuntu 15.04 am schnellsten die dns server?
<bekks> In den Einstellungen deiner Netzwerkverbindung.
<El_Presidente> ja das ist klar, dass ich die via network manager editieren kann
<El_Presidente> nur ist das eben nicht sonderlich komfortabel
<bekks> Das IST der komfortable Weg.
<El_Presidente> unter windows habe ich mir ein netsh script geschrieben
<El_Presidente> einfach rechtsklick drauf und gut
<bekks> Weder ist Ubuntu Windows noch gibt es netsh unter Ubuntu.
<El_Presidente> ach wirklich ;)
<bekks> Dafür gibt es nmcli
<El_Presidente> ah ja
<El_Presidente> das sehe ich mir mal an
<El_Presidente> vielen dank
<Hootch> Kann man mit Linux auch AMD Karten nutzen oder gibt es zuviele Probleme mit den Treibern?
<Hootch> dddd ddddddfff fasdfasdfasdf
<Hootch> ups .. sorry
<bekks> Klar kann man die nutzen.
<bekks> Aber meistens will man das nicht :P
<Hootch> Treiber für Linux werden weiterentwickelt und sind oft aktuell? Darum hab ich meist NVIDIA drin
<dreamon_> Gibt es ein Kopier/Backup Programm, das bei sehr großen Dateien (images, oder VDI...) nur den Teil überträgt der sich geändert hat. Angenommen zwischen dem letzten Backup und dem neuen Backup haben sich nur ein paar bytes einer 20GB Datei geändert. 
<dreamon_> Wäre doch umständlich wegen der paar bytes 20GB zu übertragen.
<_moep_> rsync aber das is halt kein eines "paket" du kannst dann halt mittels pipe nen tar.gz draus bauen
<Rochvellon> joa, nennt sich inkrementelles backup. im wiki sind einige backup-programme aufgelistet
<dreamon_> _moep_, Nein ich wills nicht komprimieren nur auf dem neuesten Stand halt. "Datensicherungen" (Ubuntu Backup Programm) kopiert es bei der kleinesten Änderung komplett neu.
<Rochvellon> dreamon_: ich nutze back in time
<dreamon_> Rochvellon, Hast du das bei großen Dateien so beachten können?
<dreamon_> beobachten
<Rochvellon> dreamon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Back_in_Time
<dreamon> Rochvellon, Eine (unveränderte) Datei benötigt hiermit nur einmal Plattenplatz im Backup (auch wenn sie Teil vieler Snapshots ist), eine veränderte Datei wird aber immer komplett neu gesichert (Nutzung von rsync, nicht rdiff). Snapshots von großen veränderlichen Dateien (z.B. virtuelle Festplatten) nehmen also viel Backup-Platz in Anspruch, wenn sie nicht vom Snapshot ausgenommen werden.
<dreamon> Rochvellon, "eine veränderte Datei wird aber immer komplett neu gesichert" → hört sich nicht so an
<Rochvellon> also wenn du nur die änderungen von dateien sichern willst, brauchst du rdiff
<bekks> rsync
<bekks> Das tut per default genau das, was gewünscht ist.
<bekks> Ansonsten kann man ein Dateisystem benutzen das inkrementelle snapshots erzeugen kann.
<Rochvellon> bekks: jedoch nur über ssh
<Rochvellon> bzw. rsyncd
<bekks> Rochvellon: rsync arbeitet per default mit ssh, von daher mache ich mir da jetzt keine Gedanken :)
<Rochvellon> auch von verzeichnis zu verzeichnis im gleichen dateisystem?
<bekks> Ja.
<Rochvellon> hm, ist das neu, bekks?
<bekks> Nein.
<dreamon> Das werde ich gleich mal testen. 
<bekks> Die Beechnung von Deltas dauer für gewöhnlich länger als das Backup der gesamten Datei.
<Rochvellon> hm, dann müsste das wiki diesbezüglich geändert werden
<bekks> Daher lohnt es sich viel mehr, für das Backupziel Dedplizierung einzusetzen.
<bekks> Rochvellon: Dann mach das doch? :)
<Rochvellon> habe kein konto :D
<bekks> Kannst du dir ja anlegen.
<dreamon> Das Zeitproblem hab ich vermutet. Er muß ja vergleichen demnach ist die dauer bestimmt länger. Dieses Dedplizierung wird wohl Quersummen enthalten um festzustellen wo die Änderung aufgetreten ist. Das wird rsync nicht unterstützen .. oder?
<bekks> Deduplizierung teilt Daten in Blöcke auf und berechnet Hashwerte darauf.
<bekks> rsync unterstützt die Übertragung von Deltas, aber es unterstützt keine Deduplizierung, weil es kein Dateisystem ist.
<dreamon> Interessant. Müssen beide Dateisysteme dieses verfahren unterstützen (Quelle und Ziel) Ext4 wird nicht dazu gehören?
<bekks> Ich schrieb vorhin: "Daher lohnt es sich viel mehr, für das Backupziel Dedplizierung einzusetzen."
<bekks> ext4 unterstützt keine Deduplizierung.
<kaldl> Ist hier jemand der sich mit der Erstellung von Debian-Paketen auskennt? Ich versuche ein .deb Paket durch gegebenen Quellcode zu erstellen, Kompilation und Benutzen funktioniert ohne Probleme, nur das Erstellen des Paketes nicht. Ich habe es bereits mit checkinstall und alien versucht, wahrscheinlich ist es ziemlich einfach lösbar. Der Code um den es geht: https://github.com/openstreetmap/mod_tile 
<bekks> Was ist die Ausgabe von checkinstall?
<_moep_> kaldl: hast du mal den debian maintainer guide gelesen?
<kaldl> bekks: Checkinstall läuft ohne Probleme durch, ich glaube ich übergebe einfach nur die falschen Parameter, da nach der Installation über das .deb Paket, nicht wie beim Kompilieren von Hand, danach einige Libraries fehlen
<bekks> checkinstall kompiliert nichts, es baut das, was du vorher kompiliert hast, in ein PAket ein.
<kaldl> Im Prinzip ist meine Frage nur, wenn ich mittels "./autogen.sh
<kaldl>  ./configure
<kaldl>  make
<kaldl>  sudo make install make install-mod_tile" kompilere, was ich checkinstall übergeben muss um daraus ein funktionierendes Paket zu erstellen
<bekks> Man benutzt checkinstall statt make install.
<dreamon> Ist btrfs schon soweit das man es empfehlen kann? 
<maredebianum1> Neue Platte (SSD), neue SSD: wie jetzt Partition verschlüsseln? Da es eher eine $HOME-extension ist, am liebsten mit dem Key für encfs im Homeverzeichnis und mounten beim einloggen, entw .Private. Gibts dazu Erfahrungen oder sollte ich das anders lösen?
<Rochvellon> also suse und oracle bieten unterstützung dafür, facebook setzt es produktiv ein und im kernel 4.0 ist noch ein patch hinzugekommen, der ein platte-ist-voll-bug behebt, wenn die platte noch gar nicht voll ist, dreamon
<Rochvellon> selbst setze ich btrfs mit komprimierung auf dem schleppi ein und kann bisher noch nichts negatives dazu sagen, dreamon
<dreamon> Rochvellon, Hört sich gut an. Wählt man die komprimierung seperat aus?
<Rochvellon> maredebianum1: du kannst bei der installation von ubuntu anhaken, dass /home verschlüsselt wird, dann hast du encfs und kann mich bisher nicht beschweren diesbezüglich. bedenke jedoch, dass / und swap dabei nicht verschlüsselt werden und ggfls. sensible daten beinhalten können
<Rochvellon> dreamon: ja, die komprimierung musst du explizit selbst anstoßen. im wiki gibt es dazu ein tutorial
<bekks> Sowohl Suse, Oracle als auch Facebook setzen aber auch Patches ein, die nicht in andere Distros geflossen sind.
<maredebianum1> Rochvellon: danke dir, die Standard-Home-Verschlüsselung habe ich, wollte die halt um eine weitere Partition "erweitern" (ecryptfs ist das wohl <> encfs/userland). Vielleicht ist eine Neuinstallation mit LVM sinnvoll. Oder noch mal überdenken, ob die neue Partition nicht einfach zu /home wird. das sollte sich ja mit einem rsync als root leicht erledigen lassen. Das versuch ich jetzt mal als erstes.
<bekks> Installationen ohne LVM sind nicht sinnvoll - und benötigst du wirklich Verschlüsselung?
<maredebianum1> bekks: ja, es ist ein Laptop...
<maredebianum1> bekks: und mit LVM habe ich mich noch nicht ausgiebig beschäftigt, das ist dann etwas "interessanter", wenn man mal ein Live/anderes System startet (die  Befehle zum mounten muss ich dann erst wieder nachsehen).
<bekks> Das ist genau so langweilig weie Partitionen, vom Aspekt her das von einer livecd aus einzubinden.
<maredebianum1> bekks: stimmt schon, und inzwischen ist auf den Live-CDs i.A. alles nötige drauf. Neuinstallation hatte ich aber gerade erst ;)
<bekks> 1Dann kannst ja direkt nochmal eine machen, können ja noch nicht so viele Daten sein.
<maredebianum1> bekks: / mit 20G war zu klein. Und die "konservative" Softwarepaketinstallation (reduziertes dpkg --get-selections) bedeutet, ich musste viele Tools/Pakete nachinstallieren. An sich nicht das Problem (wäre man wirklich immer online), aber doch Mühe. Zumindest im Vergleich mit "noch eine Partition einbinden".
<bekks> Mein gesamtes System braucht keine 10GB. Mein /data braucht deutlich mehr, mein /home kommt mit 2GB locker aus.
<maredebianum1> bekks: ich dachte auch, dass 20G reichlich sind, aber dann kamen zu vielen kleinen noch einige größere Dinge dazu, das summiert sich ganz schön schnell. /data soll hier auch verschlüsselt sein und ist daher im home, das halte ich aktuell schwerlich unter 90G. Daten und Auswertungen blähen sich relativ schnell auf, ähnlich wie Kompilate, ~/.cabal/ z.B. belegt hier >1G...
<bekks> Also ich komme seit Jahren mit 10GB für / hin.
<maredebianum1> bekks: ich nimmer, hab aber auch so Sachen wie ROS zusätzlich, R/pyhton/java Zeug, relativ komplettes latex etc: dpkg-query -Wf '${Installed-Size}\t${Package}\n' | sort -n ist mein Freund ;) BTW, auf server lief mal wegen zu vieler Kernel die Platte voll (>5G von 10G geputzt).
<maredebianum1> bekks: und neuerdings noch Docker, da geht der Platz dahin ;)
<Rochvellon> maredebianum1: es wäre auch interessant, mit btrfs zu arbeiten, dann hast du auch keine starren grenzen für die partitionen
<maredebianum1> Rochvellon: btrfs ist durchaus interessant, auch wegen der vielen neuen Features. Ich lass da halt immer gerne andere erst ein bisschen Beta-Testen vor Produktiv-Einsatz. Aber so gesehen ist die Gelegenheit für eine btrfs Partition da ;)
<maredebianum1> Rochvellon: "Warning: Btrfs v3.12 IS EXPERIMENTAL", na mal sehen wies läuft. Danke euch allen.
<bekks> All dieser Quatsch hat nichts in / zu suchen...
#ubuntu-de 2015-08-23
<edtoast_46> w
<edtoast_46> hey dont want this to sound like spam but can anyone join #toastirc ? Thankyou
<huschke> moion..jemand wach ?
<huschke> jemand wach 
<thllht> hallo, könnte mir vielleicht jemand kurz helfen? In Nautilus ist ein Kopiervorgang eingefroren und nun reagiert auch der Browser nicht mehr, aber der Mauszeiger bewegt sich noch. Ich schreibe von einem anderen Rechner.
<thllht> Ich kopiere Dateien von einer externen auf eine andere externe Festplatte. Bei den anderen Dateien hat alles gut geklappt.
<jokrebel> thllht: Ist das vielleicht einfach nur eine sehr große Datei(en)?
<thllht> Hmmm, das ist schwer zu sagen. Es ist ein Ordner mit sehr vielen Dateien. Ich hatte ihn gestern auf eine andere Platte kopiert, um die eine anders zu partionieren
<thllht> da hat ja alles funktioniert.
<thllht> Könnte es am Dateisystem liegen? Ich will den Ordner von einer ext4- in eine ntfs Partition kopieren.
<sash_> Ja, das ist performancetechnisch oft sehr grausam.
<sash_> Und Nautilus hat das oft auch nicht so gerne.
<jokrebel> da ntfs microsoft-Kram ist kann sich das dann schon deutlich länger hinziehn; ja
<thllht> mittlerweile ist er ganz abgeschmiert. keine Reaktion mehr. Habe den REISUB gemacht und die Festplatte abgestöpselt. 80 Prozent wurden von ihr kopiert.
<thllht> also des Ordners
<thllht> Wie könnte man den vielleicht rausfinden, welche Datei genau Probleme macht? Vielleicht Dateien mit Sonderzeichen, die ntfs nicht kann oder so?
<thllht> oder irgendwas mit Rechten?
<thllht> in welchem log könnte ich denn vielleicht rausfinden, bei konkrte welcher Datei der Kopiervorgang abgebrochen wurde? Dann lösch ich die eine einfach
<sash_> Gar nicht, probier es mal über die Shell mit rsync --progress (und weiteren Optionen)
<sash_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync
<thllht> also (von mir als fortgeschrittenem Laien) den Kopiervorgang einfach neu starten und dafür anstatt Nautilus rsync verwenden?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Wobei Dir bei der Kopie von ext4 nach ntfs alle Rechte verloren gehen.
<thllht> ist ja nur Musik. Solle dann wohl egal sein...
<thllht> ich versuchs mal
<thllht> danke
<dreamon> Frage: Was wird hier → https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installieren_auf_Btrfs-Dateisystem#Daten-komprimieren → mit diesem Befehl kopiert? → sudo cp -apr /mnt/@/* /mnt/@plus/ 
<dreamon> Was macht /mnt/@/* ?
<dreamon> Ein paar Zeilen tiefer wird das wieder gelöscht. 
<musca> dreamon:  anscheinend wirkt die Mountoption compress nur auf neu erstellte Dateien, deshalb wird alles einmal umkopiert ... also neu geschrieben und dabei komprimiert, dann wieder an den originalen Speicherort verschoben
<dreamon> Ich verstehe nicht was /mnt/@/* macht. Was kopiert er denn da? In meinem Fall möchte ich die Partition nur als Backup verwenden. Komprimiert wäre gut. 
<bekks> Dann lies mal die drei Zeilen Text unter "Daten komprimieren". Da steht das. :)
<dreamon> Der hier →Als Beispiel wird hier davon ausgegangen, dass sich das Rootverzeichnis @ auf der Partition /dev/sda1 befindet.
<bekks> Richtig.
<dreamon> Versteh ich leider immer noch nicht. Er mountet doch /dev/sda1 nach /mnt. Habe ich das so zu verstehen, daß sda1 schon daten enthält und nachträglich komprimiert wird? 
<bekks> Die Frage war: "Was ist dieses @?" - Die Antwort: "Das Rootverzeichnis."
<bekks> Und da brtfs ein COW Dateisystem ist, ist deine Annahme richtig. @ wird nach @plus kopiert, anschliessend wird @ gelöscht und @plus zu @ gemacht.
<bekks> Ist aber auch alles dort erklärt.
<musca> dreamon:  steht in den drei Zeilen:   Da compress bei der normalen Installation nicht berücksichtigt wird (und auch nur mit Risiken realisierbar ist), ...
<dreamon> bekks, Danke. Das war genau mein Denkfehler. Dachte die HDD ist frisch formatiert und leer. 
<huschke> nabend
<huschke> jemand da ?
<musca> ja, huschke ist da.
<huschke> moin
<huschke> kleine frage
<huschke> ich habe 4gb ram
<musca> noch eine?
<huschke> aber wenn ich im terminal den befehl free eingebe sehe ich andauernd: 3919mb
<huschke> ich habe ein 64 bit system 
<huschke> warum erkennt der die vollen 4gb nicht ?
<huschke> taskmanager zeigt auch immer 3919 mb an 
<musca> vielleicht wird ein Teil für die Grafik abgezweigt?
<huschke> bei windows sehe ich unter system immer 4gb
<huschke> ich habe eine geforce mit 1gb ram drinne
<huschke> ist das bei linux anders als bei windows mit dem ram 
<huschke> wenn ich aber ein 32 bit system instaliere zeigt mir der befehl ram sogar 4010mb 
<huschke> und beim 64 bit system nur 3919
<huschke> normalerweise müsste doch bei 4gb ram irgendwo 4096 stehen bei 64 bit system und nicht 3919mb oder
<musca> huschke:  um mal weiterzukommen, zeig docht mal bitte die Ausgabe auf  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<musca> dazu am bessten auch gleich die Ausgabe von:   cat /proc/meminfo
<huschke> musca: bei dem befehl habe ich auch nur 3919mb
<huschke> moment
<bekks> huschke: Entscheide Dich erstmal ob du hier oder in #ubuntu weiterfragst.
<bekks> Crossposting ist nicht schön.
<huschke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12175790/
<huschke> dachte hier reagiert keiner mehr
<huschke> kann ja sein das ihr beschäftigt seid
<bekks> Also seit 19:34 beschäftigt man sich hier mit Dir...
<huschke> aso ;_;
<huschke> 4gb ram sibnd für mich : 4294967296
<huschke> aber linux zeigt : 4013840
<huschke> kb und b
<bekks> Und wieviel Bytes sind 4013840kB?
<bekks> Und wieviel Bytes zeigt Windows Dir da an?
<musca> und wo?  An einigen Stellen zeigt Windows glatt aufgerundete 4GB an, um die Anzahl der Supportanfragen wegen angeblich fehlendem Speicher zu senken
<huschke> n #ubuntu-de
<musca> huschke:  willkommen
<huschke> jo
<huschke> ich schnall dat alles nich mehr #
<bekks> Was denn?
<huschke> mit dem ram 
<bekks> Was denn?
<huschke> schnalle nicht warum der beim 64 bit system bei 4 gb nur 3,9 anzeigt 
<huschke> und beim 32 bit system sogar mehr
<bekks> Das hat TJ- Dir in #ubuntu erklärt. Und pauljw hat Dir dort einen sehr brauchbaren Rat gegeben.
<huschke> 64 bit system: 3919mb ....32 bit system:4010mb 
<bekks> Und wieso ist es wichtig, was ein 32Bit System anzeigt, wenn du gar keins hast?
<huschke> hatte das letzte woche drauf
<bekks> Ja, und das ist trotzdem JETZT egal.
<bekks> Weil Du JETZT kein 32Bit System mehr hast.
<huschke> kann das nicht mehr alles lesen was paul gesendet hat..hab gerade falsche fenster geschlossen 
<huschke> normalerweise muss der doch 4096 anzeigen 
<bekks> NEIN.
<huschke> bei 64 bit
<huschke> windows zeigt 4gb an 
<bekks> Windows ist EGAL.
<bekks> Windoes rundetr auf und ab wo es nur geht.
<huschke> aha
<bekks> Das sagte man Dir aber auch schon.
<musca> ich kann wegen des Crosspostings nicht mehr sinnvoll mitdiskutieren --> Tagesschau
<huschke> also ist das in der systemsteuerung dort ein aufgerundeter wert ?
<bekks> huschke: Lies was man Dir sagte.
<bekks> Ich habe keinen Bock alles dreimal zu wiederholen.
<huschke> kann das nicht mehr lesen 
<huschke> bin gewrade ausversehen hiuer raus
<huschke> kannst du mal den log kopieren 
<huschke> dort
<huschke> eben bei zippy hochladen 
<bekks> Nö.
<huschke> is ja gut man 
<bekks> Die Arbeit darfst Du dir selbst machen: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<huschke> egal..ich instaliere mir jetzt wieder wiundows,weiul linux müll ist..alles muss man nachkonfigurieren ,nix läuft gescheit
<huschke> alles müll 
<erle> haha
<huschke> und programme bekommt man auch kaunm dafür
<bekks> Tschüss.
<erle> tschau
<huschke> jo 
<bekks> So jemand hat Windows wirklich verdient.
<erle> echt...irgnorant
<erle> war jemand auf der froscon?
<bekks> Bestimmt. Aber das ist ein Thema für #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<erle> oops, sry
<dreamon> Ich hab glaub mist gebaut. Habe vdfuse(manuell installiert) und dann nachher gemerkt das es ein Packet gab. Jetzt hab ich das hier an der Backe. → http://paste.ubuntu.com/12176336/
<bekks> Schau Dir halt an was da genau fehlschlägt.
<dreamon> Und wie mach ich das?
<bekks> Schau in das genannte Script, und finde heraus warum es fehlschlägt.
<dreamon> Welches Script ist das? Das hier? → E: /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/vdfuse failed with return 1.
<bekks> Zeile 16 und 17 sagen Dir, um welches Script es geht.
<dreamon> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten des Paketes initramfs-tools (--configure):→ Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück → Demnach "post-installation-Skript"
<dreamon> Und wo ist das zu finden.
<bekks> dreamon: Unter /var/lib/dpkg
<Ordin> Ich habe ein Problem bei der Installation von wine. Es kommt eine Fehlermeldung die besagt, dass es von wine1.6 abhängt, welches aber nicht installiert werden soll. Ich habe mich da weiter durchgearbeitet und bin bei dem Paket wine1.6-i386 hängen geblieben. Bei dem steht dabei, dass es keinen Installationkanidaten gibt. Ich benutze ein 64-bit System und komme nicht mehr weiter.
<jokrebel> Ordin: Am besten mal den kompletten Output von "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in einen NoPasteService hochladen und uns den Link dazu geben.
<dreamon> bekks, Danke für deine Hilfe. Aber da komm ich nicht weiter. Das ist ein Verzeichnis voller Zeug. Da brauch ich einen Blindenführer
<bekks> dreamon: dort liegen unter anderem preinstall und postinstall scripts. Erkennebar an dem Namen "irgendwas.postinst".
<bekks> Und jetzt ein bisschen Transferleistung ;()
<bekks> ;)
<Ordin> jokrebel: http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?711499
<jokrebel> Ordin: Aber das sieht doch gut aus. Wie versuchst Du Wine zu installieren?
<Ordin> jokrebel: Mit sudo apt-get install wine, zumindest im ersten Versuch. Das das gut aussieht ist ja das schlimme, ne Fehlermeldung wäre mir lieber.
<jokrebel> Ordin: Zeig das doch auch mal komplett her.
<Ordin> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12176787/
<dreamon> bekks, Hmm.. Im /var/lib/dpkg/info gibt es viele dieser Dateien. Aber keine die ich mit vdfuse in verbindung bringen könnte. → Liste → http://paste.ubuntu.com/12176802/
<jokrebel> Ordin: Dann zeig mal noch ein apt-get -f install
<Ordin> jokrebel: Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<Ordin> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut.       
<Ordin> Statusinformationen werden eingelesen.... Fertig0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<Ordin> sry, war keine Absicht
<jokrebel> Ordin: Versuch doch mal apt-get install wine1.6
<dreamon> bekks, Was ist aber gefunden habe ist das install-script das ich mal gestartet hatte. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12176868/
<bekks> Wundervolles Script. So zerschiesst man sich ein System.
<Ordin> jokrebel: Da kommt dann das bei raus:http://paste.ubuntu.com/12176803/ Und wenn ich noch weiter gehe und wine1.6-i386 mache das hier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12176808/
<bekks> dreamon: So wie es aussieht legt sich einer der initramfs hooks auf die Nase, die dein wundervolles Script installiert hat.
<jokrebel> Ordin: Ein 32bit-wine sollte eh besser nicht in ein 64bit-System reingeprügelt werden.
<_moep_> wieso nicht?
<Ordin> OK, aber das wird aber als Abhänggkeit angegeben.
<_moep_> wird doch eh emuliert
<dreamon> bekks, Davon gehe ich auch aus. Vielleicht sollte ich es Schritt für Schritt rückgängig machen.
<bekks> dreamon: Ja.
<Ordin> jokrebel: http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/vivid/wine1.6. Ich werde nicht drumherum kommen
<dreamon> bekks, Die Dateien die reinkopiert wurde lösche ich alle raus und mache zum Schluß ein → update-initramfs -k all -c → Ist diese Vorgehensweise zielführend?
<jokrebel> gibt doch auch 64bit http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/vivid/wine1.6-amd64
<Ordin> jokrebel: Ja,aber das andere war das normale Wine Paket und das hat sowohl deines als auch die 64 bit version als Abhängikeit.
<Ordin> Weiß denn einer von euch was es damit auf sich hat, wenn ein Paket keinen Installationkanidaten hat?
<jokrebel> vielleicht sind Deine Quellen unvollständig?
<bekks> dreamon: Damit kriegst du zumindest die Scripte wieder weg, die dahon kopiert wurden.
<Ordin> jokrebel: Das ist zwar möglich, aber ich glaube, ich habe alles drin. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12177018/ Du kannst ja mal drüber schauen
<k1l_> Ordin: mach mal ein "apt-cache policy wine1.6-i386"
<Ordin> k1l_: Sieht ziemlich leer aus um ehrlich zu sein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12177096/
<k1l_> fahr nochmal ein "sudo apt-get udpate" und dann den befehl nochmal
<k1l_> um es kurz zu machen: auf meinem vivid findet er das paket. also evtl ist einfach nur der mirror gerade kacke. sonst mal auf den mainserver stellen
<dreamon> bekks, Ok. Puh. Jetzt lief es wieder ohne Probleme durch. Danke. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-mount-virtualbox-drive-image-vdi-in-ubuntu-12-1012-04.html → leider scheint es virtualbox-fuse als Packet nicht mehr zu geben.
<bekks> Ich habe seit ich virtualbox einsetze noch nie etwas wie vdfuse gebraucht.
<Ordin> k1l_: Gute Idee, da hatte ich auch früher schon Probleme mit, hätte ich auch drauf kommen können. Aber es nütz nichts ich kann es immer noch nicht installieren. Hast du in deiner sources.list eigene Einträge für 64-bit stehen? Ich habe meine aus einem 32-bit System übernommen, vielleicht ist das der Unterschied
<dreamon> Ich bräuchte es nur zu Backup zwecken. Ohne die Virtualbox starten zu müssen. Ich habe es ein paar Tage verwendet lief gut. Nur das mit den Fehlermeldungen beim Upgraden, hat mich nun gezwungen es zu entfernen.
<k1l_> Ordin: nein
<k1l_> Ordin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12177278/
<k1l_> ich sehe bei dir aber auf anhieb nicht, dass da was fehlen würde
<bekks> dreamon: Dazu brauche ich kein vdfuse. Ich sichere ausgeschaltete (und sogar eigeschaltete) virtuelle Maschinen ohne vdfuse.
<dreamon> bekks, Die ganze Virtuelle Maschine wollte ich gar nicht sichern, sondern nur ein paar Dateien. Die VDIs sind doch etwas groß
<bekks> dreamon: Ich sichere Snapshots.
<dreamon> bekks, Auf brtfs?
<bekks> dreamon: Und wenn ich spezifische Dateien aus einer VM sichern möchte, tue ich das mit ssh.
<bekks> dreamon: Nein. Ich sichere Snapshots der virtuellen Maschinen.
<dreamon> bekks, Schon wenn es aber ein Windows in der VM ist.? So konnte ich es bequem mounten und einfach die paar Dateien Sichern. 
<bekks> dreamon: Wenn es ein Windows in einer VM ist, sichere ich per Netzwerkfreigabe.
<dreamon> bekks, Schon, aber dazu muß es laufen.
<bekks> Richtig...
<bekks> Was zur Sicherung einzelner Dateien auch nicht tragisch ist.
<dreamon> Ich hab schon ein paar scripts gemacht, die das schön durchführen. Und nur bricht mir das vdfuse einfach so weg. 
<dreamon> nur=nun
<dreamon> Vielleicht sollte ich eine Virtuelle Maschine mit 12.04 machen und damit das Backup auslösen ;) 
<bekks> dreamon: Oder mal dein Backupkonzept überdenken.
<dreamon> Das man das vdfuse auf 14.04 rüberbekommt ist nicht so ohne weiteres Möglich?
<bekks> Du kannst versuchen es selbst zu kompilieren, zu paketieren, und dann zu nutzen.
<dreamon> bekks, Das Paket hier → https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/amd64/virtualbox-fuse → Ist für 13.04
<dreamon> bekks, Danke für deine Hilfe. Das mit kompilieren und paketieren werd ich mir wohl genauer anschauen.. Auch wenn ich noch nicht weiß wo ich da am besten Anfange. Sources finde und wi man vorgeht. Aber ich bleib mal hartnäckig.
<tech9> moin, ist bildschirm ausschalten dasselbe wie bildschirm abdunkeln??
<mrkramps> tech9, nope
<tech9> oh
<tech9> also wird beim ausschalten (laptop) mehr strom gespart als beim kompletten abdunkeln?
<mrkramps> tech9, die möglichkeit besteht
<ppq> beim laptop nimmt sich das nichts. hauptsache die hintergrundbeleuchtung ist aus
<ppq> angenommen, "komplett abdunkeln" = hintergrundbeleuchtung aus
<tech9> ok also wäre es beim laptop egal ob 100% abdunkeln oder per xset dpms force off ausschalten
<mrkramps> tech9, du kannst das auch einfach testen
<mrkramps> für abdunkeln :$ xset s blank ; xset s activate
<mrkramps> und für ausschalten:$ xset dpms force off
<tech9> für das abdunkeln habe ich ein applet im panel. Nur das ausschalten beim deckel schliessen klappt nicht
<tech9> und bin jretzt darüber xset dpms force off gestolpert, darum frage ich nur
<mrkramps> tech9, letzteres kann auch an einer diharmonie mit systemd bzw. logind liegen
<mrkramps> --diharmonie ++disharmonie
<tech9> ok
<mrkramps> ich muss übrigens auch zugeben, dass diese ganzen xserver sachen noch aus der zeit von röhrenmonitoren stammen und ich keinen plan habe, ob tft/lcd-monitore da überhaupt einen unterschied machen
<mrkramps> wie ppq schon sagt, wenn hintergrundbeleuchtung aus, dann ist eigentlich gut
<tech9> ja ok, ich bleibe dann beim Abdunkeln. Ist ja wie gesagt ein Laptop.
<tech9> Ich weiß ja das man Linux dauer-on haben kann, aber ich schalte den Laptop mehrmals am Tag komplett aus, wenn ich ihn so 20 mins nicht brauche. Strom sparen und so. Oder ist es eher schädlich für die Hardware?
<mrkramps> tech9, das kann man hin und her diskutieren
<mrkramps> die hardware kann von einem kaltstart genau so schaden nehmen wie vom dauerbetrieb
<tech9> also wie man es macht...macht man es vielleicht falsch hehe
<mrkramps> aber ich sag mal, wenn der einmal an ist, kann man den besser in den standby versetzen, wenn der eine weile nur nicht gebracuht wird
<tech9> ok, dieses bereitschaft dingsbums nutze ich auch öfters mal. 
<mrkramps> ich halt mich so an die regel, dass der rechner aus ist, wenn ich nicht im haus bin
<tech9> ok
<mrkramps> aber das muss halt jeder für sich selber entscheiden
#ubuntu-de 2016-08-22
<laya> who
#ubuntu-de 2016-08-23
<philspain> abend
<philspain> jmd da? hab da ein problem :)
<philspain> ubuntu 16.04. kann nicht auf var/www ordner zugreifen (weder von root noch von user). erstaunlicherweise kann ich allerdings files dort drin erstellen....
<philspain> drwxrwsr-x  2 ghost www-data 4096 Aug 23 00:51 html
<philspain> mein user (ghost) ist in der group mit www-data.... bei cd var/www kommt file/dir not exists... weiss jmd was das sein koennte? sry bin neu dabei
<philspain> solved, thx
<seiya> moin. ich hab da mal eine frage. habe einen 4k tv im konferenzraum hängen und würde gern 6-7 chomefenster verteilt drauf anzeigen lassen. das aber jedes mal manuell zu machen nervt. ist ein odroid mit ubuntu mate 16.04 64bit. leider läuft wmctrl nicht dadrauf. gibt es da alternativen oder könnte man so etwas vielleicht mit einem phyton script schneller selber schreiben 
<LetoThe2nd> seiya: wenns nicht zwingend mate sein muss, awesome oder sonst irgendein tiling wm deiner wahl.
<LetoThe2nd> seiya: die lassen sich üblicherweise auch recht gut scripten
<k1l> hätte jetzt auch an einen tiling WM gedacht.
<sash_> Ich würde ja eher Chrome entsprechend launchen. Skript schreiben, x Instanzen starten mit selber window-size und entsprechender Positionen
<sash_> --window-size und --window-position
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: auch ne schöne idee.
<seiya> okay vielen dank schon mal für die antworten. glaube auch das mir ein skript am besten gefällt. aber schau mir tiling noch mal an. 
<seiya> hat vielleicht jemand eine gute quelle für so ein script. ich google sonst natürlich auch. aber kann ja sein das jemand sich damit schon beschäftigt hat
<seiya> das problem ist das der odroid c2 leider nur mate zur verfügung stellt. 
<koegs> seiya: das ist ein einfaches bash-script was die chrome-fenster mit entsprechenden optionen aufruft, da braucht man kein beispiel :)
<k1l> aber andere WMs sind doch in dne ubuntu quellen. und die liefern auch arm packages
<koegs> jo, hab hier auch awesome-wm aufm PI2 laufen
<seiya> ja okay das ist gut. sehr nette community, dankeschön
<seiya> weiß vielleicht jemand ob javaFX für arm arch noch weiter supported wird oder ob das bald tot sein wird. hoffe ja nicht :)
<k1l> das ist seit anfang 2015 aus den java arm builds rausgenommen
<seiya> ja stimmt aber wurde das nicht an das open jdk projekt übergeben um dort erstmal zu überleben 
<k1l> https://jaxenter.com/jdk-arm-without-javafx-end-javafx-embedded-114212.html
<k1l> openjfx gibts ab 15.10 in ubuntu. allerdings bei 16.04 nur für s390x. für 16.10 aber wieder für alle arch
<ente__> Seit dem letzten Autoupdate von 16.04 habe ich bei Cube 2 Sauerbraten ein schlieren bzw. iwie laggt es (FPS sind konstant bei 120fps, trotzdem habe ich kurze Aussetzer). Weiss jmd, wie ich herausfinden kann, was geupdated wurde?  Passende Release Notes habe ich bis dato noch nicht gefunden.
<RedNifre> Ich glaube ich habe gerade versehentlich einen hardlink mit ln erstellt. Wie mache ich das rueckgaengig, ohne dass der Dateiinhalt verschwindet? Wenn ich es per rm loesche, wird dann nur der "Link" geloescht oder auch die BLoecke?
<Balu> RedNifre: Beim Löschen eines links mit rm wird nur der link gelöscht. Das Ziel, auf das der Link hinweist, bleibt unberührt.
<RedNifre> Wie werden eigentlich die Bloecke freigegeben? Hat jeder inode so eine art reference counter?
<RedNifre> Oder wie merkt das Dateisystem dass ich den letzten Link geloescht habe?
<sdx23> RedNifre: ls und/oder stat zeigen den counter an
<Balu> Über solche technischen Details weiß ich nichts. Da müsste einer der "Spezialisten" antworten.
<geser> RedNifre: ja, das wird über einen Counter gezählt, wenn der auf 0 fällt werden die Blöcke freigegeben
<geser> hast du dich bei einem "ls -l" nicht gefragt, was die Zahl (bei Dateien) zwischen "rwx" und dem Benutzer bedeutet?
<RedNifre> Nein, wenn ich etwas nachschlage das ich nicht kenne entdecke ich dabei in der Regel >1 weitere Dinge die ich nicht kenne, ich wuerde also niemals fertig werden.
<RedNifre> Bei "." steht da uebrigens 2 und bei ".." 66, ich frage mich was das bedeutet...
<geser> was da bei Verzeichnissen genau gezählt wird, müsste ich jetzt selber nachschauen
<RedNifre> hast du dich bei einem "ls -la" nicht gefragt, was die Zahl (bei . und ..) zwischen "rwx" und dem Benutzer bedeutet
<RedNifre> ;)
<geser> bisher noch nicht :)
<RedNifre> Vielleicht bedeutet es wieviele Minuten man noch zu leben hat?
<geser> RedNifre: bei Verzeichnissen, gibt die Zahl die Anzahl der Verzeichniseinträge an (inkl . und ..). Das wäre dann auch geklärt :)
<||arifaX> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich auf nem 16.04 eine virtuelle Soundkarte bekomme? (benötige den sound in xvfb)
<frostschutz> ||arifaX, eine die den sound als datei aufnimmt oder eine die das einfach ins nirvana schickt?
#ubuntu-de 2016-08-24
<anticom> Hi all o/
<anticom> Ist es möglich eine gruppe zu den sudoers hinzuzufügen? Falls ja wie?
<anticom> Hab schon mal ein wenig rum gegoogled aber nichts substantielles gefunden
<k1l_> pack den user in die sudo gruppe
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/adduser/
<geser> anticom: genauso wie einen Eintrag für einen User auch, nur fangen Gruppen mit einem % an
<anticom> geser: Ah, danke
<rentier_> Huhu! Das Ubuntu-Tablet BQ Aquarius M10 in der FHD-Version ist aktuell wohl nur mit Android lieferbar. kann man da auch selbst Ubuntu aufspielen?
<Rudz> olaall
<Rudz> @all
<koegs> Rudz: wie meinen?
<k1l_> rentier_: bei den handys ging das. beim tablet weiß ich es nicht. frag mal in #ubuntu-touch (englisch)
<rentier_> k1l_, thx
<Rudz> hi
<Rudz> jemand kurz zeit?
<koegs> Rudz: einfach fragen und schauen ob jemand antwortet
<Rudz> ok reg mich grad mal wieder über kde auf... (cinnamon user) hab meinem kollegen gerade kubuntu installiert um ihm linux schmackhaft zu machen und hab nun das problem dass ich es nicht hinbekomme das anklicken auf dem desktop mit doppelklicken. auch wenn ich im kde settigns bei mouse auf doppelklicken umschalte funktioniert es nur mit einfachklick k
<Rudz> ann doch echt net sein....
<Rudz> jemand ne idee?
<koegs> bin kein KDE-User, sorry
<Rudz> :(
<Rudz> finds echt schade damit vergrault man neue user
<koegs> ein Bug ist ein Bug, so es denn einer ist, der kann gemeldet werden
<koegs> und kann halt auch mal vorkommen
<Rudz> ja der bug ist aber schon uralt deswegen benutze ich cinnamon aber finde es halt schade für neueinsteiger ist kde eigentlich super u nnd wegen so kleinigkeiten hakts immer desweiteren hab ich noch nen bug den ich schon vor 2 jahren oder so hatte man loggt sich in kde ein un d immer geht der dateimanager auf oder dolphin.... echt schade
<Rudz> sowas
<koegs> Rudz: scheint wohl echt ned für den desktop zu gelten, die option
<Rudz> ja leider ausser den 2 sachen wär ich ja voll zufrieden wobei ich cinnamon vorziehe aber um leute von windoof wegzubekommen macht das ganze nicht einfachen ich nutze seit ca. 15 jahren linux und hab mich langsam an solche bugs gewöhnt aber ich finds halt echt schade das sowas über einige releases anhält....
<Rudz> würde mich auch sehr freuen wenn das kde projekt mal plasma mobile weiter vorantreibt hab die schnauze von google und android voll...
<koegs> Rudz: wenn du dich noch ein bisschen auslassen möchtest, dann ist #ubuntu-de-offtopic der bessere Ort dafür :)
<nagetier> wobei ich persönlich KDE für Umsteiger ja alles andere als passend finde.. würde da eher zu Xfce greifen
<nagetier> wobei einem das auch zu schlicht sein könnte
<Rudz> will mich ja net auslassen finde es nur schade wäre ich softwareentwickler würde ich auch gerne dabei helfen was zu verbessern aber bin leider nur entwickler für fertigungen automation cnc/cam... und ja mit xfce werde ich die leute sicher nicht zum umsteigen bewegen leider...
<nagetier> läuft wunderbar, und fancy grafikzeugs kann man da auch aktivieren
<Rudz> ja aber windoofuser das schmackhaft zu machen wird schwer...
<Rudz> mir wurds auch reichen
<jokrebel> ein wirkliches Supportgespräch ist es trotzdem nicht (mehr)
<piendi> Moin zusammen :)
<Erebaria> Hallo, jemand da?
<jokrebel> nö
<Erebaria> Ich benötige bitte Hilfe: habe gestern von 14.04 das Update aufs Neue gestartet. Ab der Hälfte hing es, heute hab ich den schwarzen bildschirm, nen nicht funktionierenden Mauszeiger und das wars...
<jokrebel> Erebaria: Frag einfach Deine Ubuntu-Support-spezifische frage
<jokrebel> Erebaria: Schon versucht, das ganze "wieder aufzunehmen" mit dem Upgrade?
<Robert_Zenz> Erebaria, definiere: "Ab der Haelfte hing es".
<Erebaria> nein, ich hab angst dann ein halbes/kaputtes system zu haben. per tastenkombi oder stecker ausmachen?
<Erebaria> hing: ging nicht weiter, das detailbild zeigte immer das gleiche bild
<Robert_Zenz> Erebaria, ich nehme an du meinst den Update-Manager?
<Erebaria> Ja 
<Robert_Zenz> Erebaria, und du hast das dann abgebrochen und was gemacht?
<Erebaria> nicht abgebrochen, laufen lassen. gestern ging der bildschirm samt maus noch, heute schwarz und eingefrorene maus. 
<Erebaria> Das update, der grüne balken, hing fest, das detailbild blieb glei h. 
<Robert_Zenz> Erebaria, kannst du noch auf ein virtuelles Terminal wechseln (Strg+Alt+F1)?
<Erebaria> tastatur läuft nicht 
<Erebaria> Der Pc hat irgend eine Macke, hoffte mit dem Uodate 
<Robert_Zenz> Erebaria, dann kannst du noch probieren die Tastatur-Kontrolle von X zu entfernen mit Alt+Druck+R und dann nochmal probieren.
<Erebaria> Update wird das. Kernel oops, Fehler mit einer Systemanwendung, 
<Robert_Zenz> Erebaria, wenn das nichts bringt hast du ein Problem.
<Erebaria> Keine Reaktion. Aus- und einstecken hilft auch nicht. 
<stevieh> neu starten und daumen drücken. Wenn nicht -> neu installieren.
<Robert_Zenz> Erebaria, wie meinst du "Kernel oops"?
<Erebaria> Ich habs leider nicht aufgeschrieben. In der Meldung, die vor dem Update kam, damit also nix zu tun hat, war die Rede davon. 
<jokrebel> Erebaria: Du hast bereits ein halbes kaputtes System ;-)
<Erebaria> Ich ahne es, jokrebel ^^
<Erebaria> Also Stecker ziehen, testen, neu installieren? Beide Partitionen, eine ist wun?
<jokrebel> und wenn Du "hoffte die (Hardware?)Probleme mit dem Distributions-Upgrade in den Griff zu bekommen" meintest... hmmm
<Erebaria> Ja, hoffte.... *hust* Man sollte kein Linux haben, wenn man keine Ahnung hat. Es läuft einfach besser als win. 
<Erebaria> Oder man fragt einfach früher um Hilfe...
<jokrebel> naja - mal angenommen es liegt kein Hardwaredefekt vor könnte man schon per Live-CD und chroot den Distributions-Upgrade-Vorgang wieder aufnehmen und fertigstellen - Oder halt (noch einfacher) falls man noch auf eine Konsole kommt, von dort aus.
<Erebaria> Er hat beim einschalten gesponnen, aber er lief wenn er lief. Live Cd, irgendwo könnt ich noch eine haben. 
<Erebaria> Soll das eine aktuelle sein? Kann ich mit der Installations cd was anfangen?
<jokrebel> wenn es eine aktuelle ist, ja
<Erebaria> Das ist eine für 14.04, ist das aktuell?
<jokrebel> naja - aktuelle ist 16.04 ... ist halt schon 2 Jahre alt
<Erebaria> mist
<jokrebel> kommst Du denn nicht mal mehr auf eine Konsole?
<Erebaria> Die tastatur ist tot
<Erebaria> die maus auch 
<Erebaria> Müsste ich nicht zumindest win starten können?
<jokrebel> strg+alt+f2
<Erebaria> Maus bekommt Strom, Tastatur nicht. Gleicher Usb Eingang. Dann ist die Tastatur kaputt??
<jokrebel> Und woraus schließt Du diese Erkenntnis abgesichert?
<t4r_> irc://irc.zombiesec.net:6667/ZOMBIESEC
<jokrebel> Aber sollte es tatsächlich ein Hardwareproblem sein, ist hier der falsche Ort
<Erebaria> Die Maus hat ein Logo, das leuchtet. Bei der Tastatur kann ich den Nummernblock aktivieren, und das leuchtet sonst. 
<jokrebel> Erebaria: Boote doch mal die Live-CD und schau ob da alles geht
<Erebaria> Also stecker ziehen, cd ein, starten? 
<jokrebel> versuch es doch erst mal mit ...
<jokrebel> strg+alt+f2
<jokrebel> wenn da ein Terminal-Login kommt, gut
<Erebaria> hab ich mehrfach 
<Erebaria> Geht nicht
<jokrebel> wenn nicht. Magic-Sys-Reqest (siehe Ubuntuusers-Wiki)
<Erebaria> Ok, vielen Dank!
<jokrebel> also Alt+Druck+ (R E I S U B)
<Erebaria> Ha, das geht! Tastatur doch nicht kaputt :-D 
<Erebaria> Failed start kernel......
<jokrebel> wo - von der Live-CD?
<Erebaria> Nein normal ich muss die cd reinkriegen. win läuft, dann mach ich das da. 
<jokrebel> ?
<jokrebel> was willst Du mit Windows da reparieren? Das wird nix
<Erebaria> Ich bekomme ohne win das laufwerk ni ht auf. 
<nagetier> Erebaria: oft haben die einen Notauswurf, so ein kleines Loch an der Vorderseite
<jokrebel> und im BIOS/UEFI-Bootvorgang sollte es auch auf gehn 
<Erebaria> ich suche moment
<Erebaria> Jetzt muss ich noch dem bios sagen, dass es von cd startet?
<erebaria> Bei windows gibts das laufwerk nicht mehr. ich verzweifle. 
<bekks> Was hat das jetzt mit irgendwelchen vorher geschilderten Problemen zu tun? :)
<erebaria> Sorry, ich bin grade rausgeflogen. 
<erebaria> Gut, ich suche den Fehler. Vielen lieben Dank für die yHilfe! 
<jokrebel> erebaria: Du wirst ein Ubuntu (vermutlich auf einer ext3 oder ext4 Partition) nicht mit Windows repariert bekommen
<bekks> erebaria: Der Fehler ist, Windows zu booten um Ubuntu zu reparieren ;)
<jokrebel> aber ich deutete das bereits an wenn ich mich recht erinnere ... vielleicht solltest Du Dich einfach erst mal ein wenig mehr in Linux einlesen. Im Ubuntuuserswiki gibt es sehr gute Einsteigerseiten und weiterführendes
<erebaria> Ich weiß. Ich hab die Installationscd per Hand ins Laufeerk geschoben, das Bios startet "removable" als erstes, tut es aber nicht. 
<bekks> erebaria: Hat die CD jemals gebooted?
<bekks> Und wie sonst, wenn nicht per Hand befördert man die CD ins Laufwerk?
<erebaria> Ja, hat sie, zu Installation, sie ist also richtig. 
<bekks> Also irgendwann 2014 hat sie mal funktioniert?
<erebaria> Genau. 
<bekks> Ok, also gibt es keinen Grund, dass sie heute noch funktionieren sollte.
<erebaria> Jap, ich les mich mal ein ;-) 
<erebaria> Klar, warum sollte sie nicht funktionieren? Das laufwerk gibt keinn Ton von sich. 
<bekks> Die CD ist zwei JAhre alt.
<bekks> Du hast sie bestimmt nicht die ganze Zeit in der Hand gehalten und vor allen Beschädigungen geschützt.
<erebaria> Ich hab Cds die deutlich älter sind und die funktionieren. Nicht in der Hand, sondern in einer Spindel geschützt ;-) 
<bekks> Was halt genau nichts heissen muss, nach so langer Zeit.
<erebaria> Nein, aber die Chancen sind gut. Ich müsste aber hören, ob er versucht die cd zu leen, und das tut er nicht. 
<bekks> Booted irgendeine andere CD in dem LAufwerk noch...?
<erebaria> nö
<jokrebel> naja - die Vermutung eines Hardwaredefekts stand ja schon von Anfang an im Raum...
<fledl> Hi, ich versuche Ubuntu 16 in 'ner Virtual Box mit 'ner zweiten Netzwerkkarte zu versehen. enp0s3 habe ich schonmal. Wie finde ich den Namen der zweiten Netzwerkkarte?
<fledl> ein lspci -nnk | grep -i net -A2  bringt mich nicht wirklich weiter - da stehen beide Netzwerkkarten drin
<dadrc> ifconfig -a
<fledl> dadrc: oh... so simple? Danke. 
<fledl> läuft
<dadrc> =)
<JoeBlue> Ho
<JoeBlue> Hi :-)
<JoeBlue> anyone works with wine?
<bekks> JoeBlue: This channel is german only ;)
<JoeBlue> I got some old windows graphic program- works fine - just import BMP, JPG aint works :-(
<JoeBlue> also dann übersetzte ich das mal :-)
<JoeBlue> Hallo
<JoeBlue> Also ich habe ein altes Windows - Art Grafik Programm - das funkt super mit wine under Ubuntu
<JoeBlue> nur beim Grafik import happerts gewaltig  :-D
<JoeBlue> Wo könnte ich da mit einer Lösung am Besten ansetzten?
<bekks> Am Alter der Applikation. Windows Art wurde schon vor dem Aussterben der Dinosaurier abgekündigt.
<JoeBlue> Alter
<JoeBlue> kennst du Wilcom?
<JoeBlue> Arbeite in ner Nische - Stickerei - embroidery
<JoeBlue> würde sehr gerne ganz auf Linux umsteigen
<bekks> Was genau nichts daran ändert...
<JoeBlue> aber sollange das Teil nicht arbeitet verdiene ich nix
<bekks> Nimm halt eine Windows VM, für SO alten Windowskram.
<JoeBlue> so einfach is das ;-)
<JoeBlue> wilcom ist ein sauteures Profi Programm
<bekks> Ja und?
<JoeBlue> ne VM bringt das mit der Grafik nicht :-(
<JoeBlue> aber danke
<JoeBlue> Versuch mal Autocad auf nen Terminal zu installieren ohne Mega Xerver ...
<bekks> Es setzt Technoligien ein, die a) so alt sind, dass es selbst bei MS niemanden mehr gibt, der das noch kennt, und b) selbst wine nicht mehr sauber unterstützt, aufgrund des Alters.
<bekks> *Technologien
<JoeBlue> egal
<bekks> Bau eine VM, und los. Die ist auf jeden Fall performanter als wine.
<JoeBlue> Legacy hin Legacy her
<JoeBlue> die Software muss laufen
<bekks> blabla.
<JoeBlue> ja genau
<bekks> Die Lösung kennst du.
<JoeBlue> :-)
<JoeBlue> nö eben nicht
<bekks> Dann lies das Backlog.
<JoeBlue> aber  ich hab ja Talente
<JoeBlue> welches genau bekks?
<bekks> Lesen gehört wohl nicht dazu.
<JoeBlue> doch
<JoeBlue> 4 bis 5 Bücher noch
<JoeBlue> aber ich hab kinen Bock
<JoeBlue> kainen
<JoeBlue> Ich liebe Debian
<JoeBlue> somit will ioch das Zeug auf "meiner" Maschine
<JoeBlue> Ich hb nicht viel - aber warum soll ich nicht die Dinge die ich mag vereinen?
<JoeBlue> Und Debian kann alles
<JoeBlue> C
<JoeBlue>  c++
<JoeBlue> C#
<JoeBlue> Java etc ...
<bekks> ups
<bekks> So.
#ubuntu-de 2016-08-25
<stevieh> wie bekomm ich denn den long name eines logins heraus? 
<koegs> stevieh: in der /etc/passwd?
<stevieh> sonst no way?
<koegs> was schwebt dir vor?
<stevieh> irgendnen shell befehl, der mir den long name gibt?
<stevieh> usershow ;-)
<koegs> frische virtualbox vm mit 2GB RAM und 8GB HDD, jemand ne Ahnung warum mich der Kubuntu Installer nicht auf Continue drücken lässt im "Install third party"-Dialog?
<geser> stevieh: "getent passwd $USER | cut -d: -f5" vielleicht geht es auch eleganter
<stevieh> ja, werde wohl nicht dran vorbei kommen.
<koegs> hat sich erledigt, neue VM angelegt, jetzt macht er weiter
<zeitsofa> Moin zusammen, vielleicht habe ich hier etwas mehr Chancen. Ich kämpfe gerade mit Openvpn und der Tatsache, das im Logfile von OpenVPN die ClientIP die IP des DMZ GW's ist. Ich hab mal einen Nopast angefertig in dem Man den Aufbau etwas besser erkennen kann: http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?1119792 - habt ihr noch eine Idee wie ich dem dem externen GW das bei bringe via iptables?
<deem> zeitsofa: kommt der traffic denn schon mit der ip des gw beim vpn an?
<deem> ich tippe da ja mal auf ein masquerading am gw
<zeitsofa> ja sobald es durch das gw geht - is die ip anders. und ja aktuell ist das das MASQ an - weil ich das für ein paar sachen brauche - fürs vpn aber eben nicht :(
<deem> dann solltest du auf dem gw das masq für dein vpn ausschalten
<zeitsofa> und genau da stolper ich drüber
<deem> keine ahnung ob iptables negative regeln aka "not" kennt, aber falls doch, wäre das vermutlich das mittel zur wahl
<rentier_> Huhu! Was wird alles an meim Rechner nicht mehr gehen, wenn ich von 14.04 auf 16.04 gehe?
<koegs> rentier_: ich würde am besten mit ner live-cd testen ob alle deine hardware unterstützt wird
<rentier_> koegs, an der Hardware ist hier aber echt schon lange nix mehr gescheitert ;-) (dachte eher an neue Bugs)
<geser> deem: ja, iptables kann auch not, ansonsten geht es auch über die Reihenfolge der Regeln, in dem man z.B. den Traffic für das VPN ACCEPT vor der Regel für das Masquerading
<ppq> rentier_, kommt in erster linie darauf an, ob das 14.04 verbastelt ist oder nicht (PPAs etc.)
<ppq> da ich es meistens mit verbastelten installationen zu tun habe, würd ich immer frisch installieren statt das release-update zu machen. oder halt auf 14.04 bleiben, da spricht ja auch nichts gegen.
#ubuntu-de 2016-08-26
<samtux> moin
<samtux> habe hier ein kleines problem, von dem ich nicht weiss wohin ich es zuordnen kann
<samtux> habe einen rechner mit slackware-current als system, auf dem ich verschiedene distros in qemu installiere und teste
<samtux> läuft mit allen distros gut - bis auf lubuntu
<samtux> wenn ich nämlich versuche unter lubuntu do-release-upgrade zu machen, füllt sich der ram und der swap des host-rechners in wenigen sekunden voll und qemu stürzt ab mit der meldung "Speicherzugriffsfehler"
<samtux> der host-rechner hat 3G ram und 8G swap und der vm sind nur 512mb ram zugewiesen
<samtux> wie kann es sein, dass der gesamte speicher voll wird?
<samtux> mit anderen distros, wie devuan, slackware, manjaro oder void passiert das nicht
<samtux> liegt das an lubuntu oder an qemu?
<samtux> installiert ist übrigens lubuntu 15.04
<se1ya> moin moin. ich hab da mal eine frage zu remote. würde gern per remote auf meinen odroid c2 gehen, aber ich will nicht das eine neue session gestartet wird, sondern das er das bild abgreift. ist das mit tightvnc möglich
<k1l_> samtux: 15.04 is schon lange tot. teste mal mit einem 16.04
<samtux> k1l_: deswegen der versuch mit do-release-upgrade ;)
<koegs> se1ya: ich empfehle x11vnc dafür
<k1l_> samtux: finde da nichts zu
<koegs> se1ya: http://c-nergy.be/blog/?p=8361 <- gilt auch für 16.04
<Approach> Kennt sich jemand mit SOGo aus? Versuche es gerade zu installieren. Habe apache und sogo soweit eingerichtet das ich zur login maske komme. Nun stelle ich fest das ich postfix, ldap, dovecot alles selbst administrieren soll
<Approach> Kennt einer eine einfache alternative?
<deem> das gehört zwar hier nicht hin, aber schau dir mal iredmail als beispiel an
<deem> ich weiß zwar nicht was sogo ist, aber klingt nach mail
<Approach> deem: SOGo ist der clone von outlook360 oder wie auch immer das produkt sich nennt. Dort kann man alles miteinander sharen.
<Approach> iredmail sieht auch intressant aus bloß bei den Lizenskosten kann man sich schon fast von microsoft das Paket holen
<deem> gibt auch ne community edition
<deem> dinge, die das interface nicht kann, kann man sich via mysql selbst eintragen
<deem> oder man nimmt zarafa, zb
<kante> hallo, ich installiere gerade lubuntu auf mein laptop. leider habe ich beim download die 14.04.5 erwischt, wie kann ich direkt auf 16.04 upgrade?
<kante> ...upgraden?
<deem> das sollte direkt aus dem installer heraus gehen. bin mir allerdings nicht sicher in welcher version sie das eingebaut haben. andernfalls kannst du auch nach der installation ein upgrade auf 16.04 machen
<deem> ubuntu schlägt das idr automatisch vor
<Lengsdorfer> hallo, nochmal neu 16.04 installieren dürfte weniger stressig sein
<Lengsdorfer> also, wenn das gerät jetzt noch jungfräulich ist
<deem> Lengsdorfer: er installiert doch gerade erst. was ist daran denn stressig, direkt ein release-upgrade danach zu starten?
<Lengsdorfer> man hört nix gutes drüber :)
<deem> oO
<kante> muss do-release-upgrade mit sudo-rechten gestartet werden? 
<Lengsdorfer> sehr wahrscheinlich
<samtux> hab heute das do-release-upgrade auch von 14.04 auf 16.04 in qemu probiert, hat aber nicht funktioniert, weil der speicher vollgelaufen ist, sowohl auf dem gast- als auch auf dem host-system :(
<samtux> weiss aber nicht woran das liegt
<samtux> ob an qemu oder am do-release-upgrade script
<samtux> wäre für mich also auch interessant ob's auf echter hardware klappt
<alex______> hallo
<alex______> Und zwar hätte ich mal kurz eine Frage. Ich möchte gerne einem Benutzer die Rechte für ein Verzeichnis geben, welche gleich zu den Rootrechten sind.
<alex______> akutell sind die Rechte drwxr-xr-x
<alex______> möchte aber, dass der Benutzer auch genau schreiben darf
<BlackMage> alex______:  was ist das für ein Verzeichnis?
<alex______> ein ganz normales Verzeichnis
<BlackMage> entweder du änderst die Gruppe auf eine in denen auch der Benutzer ist oder du nutzt ACL(was bei den Dateisystemen ext3,ext4 und Reiserfs aber erst explizit aktiviert werden muss)
<CaTaCaS> Hallo community, ich hab da mal ein kleines Problem mit dem GTK2 und GTK3 Thema. Ich möchte Firefox anpassen, das er GTK2 und nicht GKT3 nutzen soll. Ich finde aber die firefox.sh Datei nicht, um er sort zu ändern, bin schon seit drei Tagen bei
<dadrc> firefox.sh? Wo hast du denn das her?
<CaTaCaS> http://askubuntu.com/questions/8336/how-can-one-make-firefox-ignore-my-gtk-theme-entirely
<CaTaCaS> Ganz unten, letzter Post
<CaTaCaS> Ich möchte gerne das Firefox GTK komplett ingoriert, oder auf GTK2 umstellen. Besser wäre komplett GTK zu ignorieren
<dadrc> gibt's bei mir, welche Ubuntuversion hast du und wie  hast du den Firefox installiert?
<CaTaCaS> Das ist das Problem, ich bin aktuell auf ArchLinux mit KDE Plasma 5, ich weiß das ich hier falsch dafür bin, aber ich hoffe, das die Ordner mit den Dateien trotzdem gleich ist, und ich weniegstens einen Tip bekomme
<CaTaCaS> Bin seit 3 Tagen dabei, und finde nichts
<dadrc> … keine Ahnung, wo Arch den Firefoxkram speichert, sorry.
<CaTaCaS> welche Datei wäre den, die man anpassen müsste?
<CaTaCaS> Wen es die firefox.desktop Datei ist, die hab ich bei Arch gefunden
<dadrc> Der Typ sagt firefox.sh, unter Ubuntu gibt's die =)
<dadrc> CaTaCaS, hast du mal die Leute in #archlinux gefragt?
<dadrc> Die könnten sowas wissen
<dadrc> oder #archlinux.de, falls du lieber auf deutsch fragen willst
<CaTaCaS> firefox.h finde ch unter Arch garnicht, und mit #archlinux kann ich mich nicht ferbinden
<CaTaCaS> .sh
<CaTaCaS> *verbinden
<dadrc>  /join #archlinux
<dadrc> das geht nicht?
<samtux> die firefox.sh gibt's unter arch nicht und auch unter slackware nicht
<CaTaCaS> ich komme damit in den Channel  #archlinux-unregistered
<CaTaCaS> Das weiß ich jetzt auch, aber wie bringe ich arch bei, das Firefox nicht auf GKT zugreifen soll
<dadrc> CaTaCaS, das heißt, du musst deinen Nick registrieren
<dadrc> Siehe https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/IRC_channel
<CaTaCaS> ok, wie registriere ich den mein Nick, die Seite ist leider auf einem sehr hohen English :(
<dadrc> CaTaCaS, /msg NickServ REGISTER <password> <mailadresse>
<CaTaCaS> Das hab ich verstanden, aber was ist REGISTER, ist es der Nickname?
<dadrc> ne, REGISTER schreibst du einfach so, wie es da steht
<CaTaCaS> ok, ader was wäre dan mein NickName, dan hätte ich nur ein Passwort
<CaTaCaS> Oder log ich mich mit e-mail und Passwort an?
<dadrc> Hast doch einen Nick
<dadrc> CaTaCaS
<dadrc> Wenn dir das Englisch auf der Seite zuviel ist, solltest du aber eher in #archlinux.de fragen
<CaTaCaS> Jetzt verstehe ich es nicht, aber ich regestriere mich ja ohne CaTaCaS einzugeben
<dadrc> Heißt doch aber gerade so, das reicht
<Frickelpit> Aber du sagst NickServ, dass er deinen momentan benutzten Nick registrieren soll.
<CaTaCaS> ok, das heißt einfach, in den Channel #archlinux-de mit dem Nick reingehen, dan wird man auf Archlinux-de-unregistered weitergeleitet, und dort die Regisration mit dem Befehl durchführen
<Frickelpit> Kannste auch schon vorher machen
<CaTaCaS> Hab mich gerade auf #archlinux-de gegangen, dort sind 4 Leute, und man braucht keine registration
<Frickelpit> #archlinux.de
<CaTaCaS> ich bin auf 'archlinux-de mit 3 weiteren Leuten 
<Frickelpit> Das ist toll aber nicht der Channel, wo du hin solltest.
<CaTaCaS> ok, klar
<CaTaCaS> Bin gerade bei der registration
<CaTaCaS> "/msg NickServ REGISTER Passwort E-mail    und dan einfach Enter?"
<CaTaCaS> Hab es abgeschickt, es wird was von einem Tag gesagt, muss ich jetzt 24h warten, bis die registration abgeschlossen wird
<Frickelpit> CaTaCaS: [20:38:34] [Notice] -NickServ- Registered : Aug 26 18:34:54 2016 (3m 40s ago)
<Frickelpit> scheint nicht so
<Frickelpit> du kannst mit /msg nickserv help dir alles anzeigen lassen, wie man mit nickserv kommunizieren kann
<Frickelpit> CaTaCaS: btw. [20:38:34] [Notice] -NickServ- CaTaCaS has NOT COMPLETED registration verification
<CaTaCaS> Ich hab eine e-mail bekommen mit einem langen Befehl, muss ich den jetzt hier eingeben?
<rentier_> Huhu! Ich bin schon wieder versehentlich auf irgend so eine Tastenkombination gekommen
<rentier_> und jetzt ist der Skype chat im Vollbild und ich krieg ihn nicht wieder klein
<rentier_> weil die Fensterknöpfe weg sind
<Frickelpit> wenn das so in der mail steht, vermutlich. Aber nicht wenn du in einem Channel bist, nutz dafür das Serverfenster des Clients CaTaCaS
<Frickelpit> rentier_: F11? *rat*
<rentier_> es war wahrscheinlich eher was im Bereich Strg (rechts)
<rentier_> oder auch eine von diesen dummen Windows Tasten
<CaTaCaS> Hat alles Super geklappt, ich bin ich #archlinux.de drin, ich Danke Euch
<sash_> rentier_: f11 wirds eher sein. Ansonsten halt mir alt+f4 töten.
<rentier_> f11 macht im Skape chat gar nichts
<Frickelpit> kannst du das Fenster mit gedrückter Alt-Taste verschieben?
<CaTaCaS> Nochmal eine kleine nachfrage, die Regestrierung ist abgeschlossen, aber wie komme ich jetzt mit meinen Datein rein in #archlinux.de
<debitux> CaTaCaS: du warst doch gerade schon zwei mal drinne
<debitux> und bist wieder raus
<CaTaCaS> ja, muss leider raus
<CaTaCaS> Rein kahm ich über den Befehl in der E-mail, der ist abe nur einmal gültig
<CaTaCaS> Sorry, musste wieder mal neu starten
<CaTaCaS> Wie lautet den den Befehl, wen man sich in Regestrierte IRC Channelf rein möchte
<michag86> Ist hier jemand fit, was updateprobleme von 14.04 auf 16.04 angeht?
<michag86> ich habe massig pakete die sich nicht konfigurieren lassen, alles hängt am ende daran, dass sich initscripts nicht konfigurieren lässt
<debitux> CaTaCaS: hast du denn inzwischen deinen nick registriert bei nickserv? dann einfach /chan #archlinux.de
<CaTaCaS> Ich hab Ubuntu 16.04 getestet, Mir gefiel der neue Softwaren Center nicht
<debitux> CaTaCaS: das hier ist ein SupportChannel, für Diskussionen etc -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<CaTaCaS> Regestriert hab ich, aber ich komm nicht rein
<michag86> http://pastebin.com/DnzXZ0Ms <- vielleicht hat da jemand ne idee?
<michag86> ich glaub ich hab ne lösung... https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/sysv-rc-durch-update-fehlerhaft/
#ubuntu-de 2016-08-27
<Cloudstrike> Hallo jemand da? :)
<Cloudstrike> und zwar sind wir auf einer lan und haben ein kleines netzwerk problem mit ubuntu, wir haben 2 unitymedia router an einen ubuntu server angeschlossen was wiederrum mit einem Tunnel an einem Server extern im Rechenzentrum verbunden ist. Wenn wir 8.8.8.8 mit einem Client anpingen kommt das Paket nicht zum Client durch.
<Cloudstrike> http://i.imgur.com/8fvU9Hn.jpg?1
<tilt> schwierige frage
<tilt> zuwenig infos über das vpn setup
<tilt> traceroute schonmal probiert?
<tilt> ist das vpn überhaupt up? :D
<Cloudstrike> tunnel105 ist kein Problem
<Cloudstrike> 101 pingt in beide Richtungen
<Cloudstrike> aber die Pakete werden nicht geroutet auf den rechten Router
<tilt> ist der rechte router, der, der auf der entfernten seite steht?
<Cloudstrike> nein der ist lokal
<tilt> ah verstehe, ja
<Cloudstrike> rechts lokal
<tilt> meinst du es ist ein rouiting problem auf eurem lokalen ubuntu server?
<Cloudstrike> jo
<tilt> wird das VPN von den unitymedia kisten aufgebaut?
<tilt> der server sieht gar nix davon?
<tilt> oder anders gefragt: könnt ihr von lokal die 172.16.20.58 pingen?
<tilt> was ich auch nicht verstehe, wieso gibt es 2 VPNs?
<Cloudstrike> frage 1: nö, frage 2: verstehe ich nicht, frage 3: können lokal pingen, wenn wir den 2 tunnel raus machen geht es dann, frage 4: weil wir 2 verschiedene modems tunneln
<Cloudstrike> http://pastebin.com/raw/uDFvk8Jh
<tilt> Cloudstrike: sry war abwesend
<Cloudstrike> kein ding :)
<Cloudstrike> gelesen?
<tilt> Cloudstrike: ah, ok, also der Ubuntu-server baut ein VPN auf?
<tilt> zwei sogar ;)
<tilt> (ich würd erstmal eines zum laufen bringen)
<tilt> ich les mal dein pastebin ... secpls
<Cloudstrike> eins läuft ja
<Cloudstrike> aber der zweite nicht, ist ein zusätzlicher rückkanal
<tilt> huhm! irgendwas in den logs?
<tilt> :) sehr allgemein gehaltene frage
<Cloudstrike> nop
<tilt> ist das ein IPSEC VPN oder was läuft da?
<Cloudstrike> vpn tun device
<tilt> openvpn?
<Cloudstrike> jap
<tilt> ist remote der server?
<tilt> ja jetzt versteh ich so langsam
<tilt> das eine geht, das andere sozusagen nicht bzw. baut auf aber verhält sich nicht wie erwartet
<Cloudstrike> genau :)
<Cloudstrike> pakete kommen an aber funktionieren irgendwie nicht
<tilt> evtl. weil die route vom anderen vpn die antwort shreddert
<tilt> "zusätzlicher rückkanal" bedeutet ja erstmal nix
<tilt> das erste vpn steht und der server pusht euch routen, und alles passt
<Cloudstrike> also jetzt funzt
<Cloudstrike> es
<tilt> hha
<Cloudstrike> mit einem anderen router/server
<Cloudstrike> gleiche config
<Cloudstrike> wtf
<Cloudstrike> naja egal hauptsache es läuft :D
<Cloudstrike> so downstream wird loadbalanced nur noch upstream 
<tilt> cool :) herzlichen glühstrumpf
<andreas_> hi
#ubuntu-de 2016-08-28
<gmask> nabend zusammen, ich würde gerne eine wlan bridge erstellen, folge dafür dem tutorial:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-ubuntu-linux-setting-wireless-access-point/ . Habe probleme mit der Netzwerkkonfiguration.  Das ubuntu fungiert als router mit dnsmasq,  eth0 ist mit dem isp verbunden. eth1  muss mit br0 gebdirgedt werden
<gmask> meine aktuelle config + den versuch mit der bridge http://paste.debian.net/hidden/2534086d/
<gmask> scheint nicht ganz einfach zu sein ?
<hangman23> huhu
<mrkramps> uhuh
<jokrebel> was liegt an?
<hangman23> ich hab ein windows 10 tablet, dell venue 11 pro, und wollte gern ubuntu installieren. Das normale Ubuntu läuft auch super und ist von den linux distris die ich probiert hab am "besten". Allerdings gefällt mir einiges noch nicht so, gibt es noch anderen Ubuntu versionen die man für soetwas nehmen kann ?
<mrkramps> hangman23, für tablets mit touch eher nicht
<mrkramps> vielleicht mal etwas konkreter, was dir nicht an Unity passt
<jokrebel> hangman23: Was genau "gefällt Dir nicht"? Ubuntu hat einige verscheiden Desktopenvironments die man ale recht einfach zusätzlich achinstallieren kann.
<hangman23> naja, ich hatte unity probiert, manche bedienelemente waren arg klein udn lassen sich nciht seperat skalieren (da wär kde vmtl die bessere wahl gewesen) sonst ist es auf dem tablet ganz angehm
<hangman23> was mich allerdings arg stört ist die fehlende bildschirmtastatur
<mrkramps> hangman23, onboard
<mrkramps> müsste eigentlich sogar vorinstalliert sein
<mrkramps> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Barrierefreiheit/onBoard/
<hangman23> onboard war nicht vorinstalliert, aber hatte ich auch gefunden, ist allerdings auch nicht immer da, auf dem sperrbildschirm fehlt sie "manchmal"
<hangman23> nagut, Danke, damit wäre die primäre frage zumidnest geklärt
<mrkramps> hangman23, und wegen der größe, vielleicht mal die dpi erhöhen
<mrkramps> wobei eigentlich ab 14.04 in den Monitoreinstellungen die Skalierung gesetzt werden können sollte
<jokrebel> gute Nacht
<hangman23> ja, man kann skalieren, aber eben immer alles, wenn das eine groß genug ist ist das andere viel zu groß, aber das könnte man vielleicht hinbekommen
<hangman23> das tablet ubuntu sieht eigentlich ganz nett aus, nicht sehr viel anders aber dennoch ein paar nette funktionen. Ich finde nur nciht viel dazu, bis auf ein Tablet wo es vorinstalliert ist. Oder ich hab arg was übersehen und das ist einfach ein paket was ich nachisntallieren muss ?
<blackbaron> hello
<blackbaron> hi
<k1l_> hi
#ubuntu-de 2017-08-21
<ShiroNeko> morgen. was wäre die einfachste möglichkeit zwei mysql instanzen mit unterschiedlichen versionen auf einem server laufen zu lassen?
<ShiroNeko> ubuntu 14.04
<MadPsymon> https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/mysqld-multi.html
<le_bot> Title: MySQL :: MySQL 5.7 Reference Manual :: 4.3.4 mysqld_multi — Manage Multiple MySQL Servers (at dev.mysql.com)
<MadPsymon> schau dir mal das an
<moveax> alternativ gibt es auch docker / vagrant und co
<MadPsymon> jo das wäre mein 2. Vorschlag gewesen ;)
<moveax> :)
<moveax> kommt halt darauf an wofür man das braucht :)
<ShiroNeko> soll zum testen einer migration sein. idee ist nicht auf meinem mist gewachsen, ich solls aber umsetzen
<moveax> was musst du denn vergleichen?
<moveax> ob die datenbanken 100% übereinstimmen? oder nur ob es unterschiede gibt?
<apollo13> kein problem, mach ne 2. installation nach /usr/local, schreib dir startscripts und pass die config entsprechenden an
<apollo13> MadPsymon: mysqld-multi ist aber eher dafür ausgerichtet, dass die gleiche mysqld vesion ist
<apollo13> also bzw du musst halt weiterhin selber kompilieren und den pfad anpassen
<ShiroNeko> es geht darum obs bei einer migration von 5.5 zu 5.7 zu problemen kommt. daher sollen die datenbanken nacheinander migriert werden und im notfall einfach auf die alte mysql version als fallback gegangen werden
<apollo13> ja es kommt zu problemen, es ist schließlich und endlich mysql :D
<ShiroNeko> fände es auch einfacher auf einen zweiten server zu gehen, aber darf ich nicht 
<MadPsymon> apollo13: okay bin nur beim surfen drüber gestolpert :)
<NTQ> Ich hab eine Mailbenachrichtigung zu einem Thema im ubuntuusers-Forum bekommen, bei dem ich aber gar nicht berechtigt bin es zu sehen. Kann sich das jemand erklären?
<ppq> NTQ, war wohl ein bug https://twitter.com/ubuntuusers/status/899360375107452929
<le_bot> Title: ubuntuusers auf Twitter: "Schuldigung für den vielen Spam. Wir sind dran." (at twitter.com)
<NTQ> ah, na dann. ;-) Hab kein Twitter
<DaVu> Vielleicht war es ein alter Beitrag und man hat über die Jahre hinweg die Berechtigungen geändert?!
<DaVu> aber die Twitter-Meldung könnte natürlich auch ein Grund sein. ;)
<jokrebel> Im Zweifel einfach mal in #ubuntuusers nachfragen
<ppq> glaub die haben das inzwischen schon oft genug gehört :)
<rentier> Huhu! Ich hab mir ein neues Festplatten-Dock geholt, es geht aber anscheinend nur mit SSD. Festplatten sieht nur gparted, ewrkennt aber nicht die Partition
<rentier> ich meine sogar, es hätte anfangs (vorgestern) auch mit einer Festplatte geklappt, kann es aber nicht beschwören. Wie kann so was denn sein?
<rentier> Ist jetzt so ungefähr der dritte Versuch, nachdem das letzte Dock vor nem halben Jahr oder so einfach den Dienst quittierte. Ich hab zwei davon am Rechner, um zwischen externen Platten hin und her kopieren zu können, und langsam wird es echt lästig
<jokrebel> ist das nur ein Gehäuse oder vielleicht etwas mit nem eigenen Betriebssystem
<rentier> jokrebel, es ist ein ganz einfaches Logilink, ein Dock zum Einstecken, dieses hat noch nicht mal einen "Kopier-Knopf" wie gewisse andere Produkte
<rentier> jokrebel,  es sind natürlich meine Backup-Platten, als ich zuerst die "nicht zugeteilt" Meldung im gparted sah, bekam ich schon fast einen Herzriss, aber im anderen Dock ist nach wie vor alles sichtbar
<leszek> evtl. ein strom problem
<rentier> jokrebel, das andere hat sogar noch nen SATA-Port, aber das neue ist nur USB3
<Frickelpit> siehe leszek, eigene Stromversorgung?
<Frickelpit> 3,5" mit USB3 wird eng
<rentier> leszek, Frickelpit  aber es hat sein eigenes Netzteil! Meint ihr das ist kaputt oder was?
<rentier> leszek, Frickelpit man hört die Platte ja immerhin anlaufen...
<leszek> ich hab auch so ein usb3 dock hier. Hier kann ich es am laptop nur an einen usb anschluß anschließen damit alles reibungslos läuft. 
<rentier> das ist alles SO ätzend, ich hatte schon mal eins und alles ging
<Frickelpit> rentier: wenn es zwei Docks sind, einfach mal einen Kreuztausch der NT machen zum testen
<leszek> also mal nen anderen usb anschluß versuchen. 
<rentier> aber dann von eim Tag auf den anderen nicht mehr und seitdem, alles ich bestelle erweist sich als Müll
<leszek> oder nen usb verlängerungskabel mal anschließen und dann anschließen und schauen ob es klappt. Das klappt nämlich mit dem dock an einem anderen laptop bei dem keiner der usb anschlüße das dock richtig erkennen will bzw. die platte drinne.
<rentier> Frickelpit, leider sind die Docks nicht identisch, aber gute Idee, ich kuck ma ob die Netzteile kompatibel sind
<leszek> danach dann die usb geschichte unbedingt anschauen. Ich hab schon zig von diesen "billig" Docks gehabt die alle das gleiche phänomen bei unterschiedlichen rechnern zeigten.
<leszek> einziger großer nachteil wenn man es über ein usb verlängerungskabel anschließt ist, dass man evtl. die usb 3 geschwindigkeit nicht ganz erreicht
<rentier> Mift! der geräteseitige Stecker ist leicht unterschiedlich
<phsta> Hi! Nutzt von Euch jemand erfolgreich das Neo-Tastaturlayout?
<koegs> phsta: bezieht sich deine Frage konkret auf Ubuntu? sonst wäre #ubuntu-de-offtopic der bessere channel zum labern
<phsta> koegs: Ja, es funktioniert bei mir nämlich nicht. Die Keycodes scheinen nicht richtig anzukommen.
<c0dec> test Oo
<moveax> oO tset
<c0dec> ah gut funktioniert :D
<k1l_> tojoko: frag ubuntu support sachen doch hier
<k1l_> "systemüberwachung" gibts
<tojoko> sorry. da muss ich immer soviel überlegen. Was ist schon offtopic? - Aber die frag war, wie kill ich die eclipse? gibt's etwas vergleichbares zum taskmanager? Aus ps-aux werde ich gerade nicht so richtig schlau.
<Robert_Zenz> tojoko, einen der vergleichbaren Prozessmanager nehmen (system monitor), oder ansonsten xkill und auf Eclipse klicken.
<tojoko> danke. hat so semi gut funktioniert. Aber wieder was gelernt.
<passt> hallo, ich versuche mit einem Surf-Stick von AldiTalk eine mobile Breitbandverbindung herzustellen.
<dadrc> Stick wird nicht ordentlich erkannt?
<passt> Der Stick wird erkannt und ich kann auch über den Einrichtungassistent den richtigen Tarif "24 Hour Flatrate" auswählen. Beim Verbinden mit diesem Tarif werde ich aber nach einem PAsswort für diesen Tarif gefragt.  Passwort für 
<passt> Es ist nicht der Pin oder mein User Passwort.
<passt> Der Stik wird erkannt.
<dadrc> https://www.prepaid-wiki.de/tarife/ALDI_TALK#24-Stunden-Internet-Flatrate ← da steht, das passwort ist gprs
<le_bot> Title: ALDI TALK (at www.prepaid-wiki.de)
<dadrc> mehr kann ich dazu aber auch nicht sagen, da wirst du dich sonst an den support von aldi talk wenden müssen
<_moep_> pin würde ich noch deaktivieren
<_moep_> nervt nur
<tojoko> kann mir jmd. folgende Fehlermeldung erklaeren:
<tojoko> UnitTest++ - Debug" does not support the current platform. Skipping...
<tojoko> "UnitTest++ - Release" does not support the current platform. Skipping...
<sdx23> Deine aktuelle Plattform scheint von dem UnitTest++ nicht unterstützt zu werden, weswegen es übersprungen wird.
<tojoko> die datei gibt es unter http://wiki.codeblocks.org/index.php/UnitTesting (erste größere) - was koennte ich für linux oder unix noch eintragen? ubuntu?
<le_bot> Title: UnitTesting - CodeBlocks (at wiki.codeblocks.org)
<tojoko> sdx23, verstehe ich nicht, aber danke - dann probiere ich es nochmal auf dem netbook.
<sdx23> da sollte schon "Unix;" stehen, würde ich meinen
<tojoko> tja, danke, das bestaetigt meine Weltsicht! :)
<tojoko> ich könnte es höchstens mal umdrehen bzw. den windows teil rauslöschen.
<tojoko> nope, doesn't help
<jokrebel> wer kennt da mehr drüber? https://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Sicherheitsupdate-Angreifer-koennten-Thunderbird-lahmlegen-3808656.html?utm_content=buffer5c70c&utm_medium=social&utm_source=plus.google.com&utm_campaign=buffer
<le_bot> Title: Sicherheitsupdate: Angreifer könnten Thunderbird lahmlegen | heise Security (at www.heise.de)
<k1l_> https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/security/advisories/mfsa2017-20/
<le_bot> Title: Security vulnerabilities fixed in Thunderbird 52.3 — Mozilla (at www.mozilla.org)
<jokrebel> und weiß man schon, wann das in Ubuntu (zB. 16.04 LTS) ankommen wird?
<k1l_> guck im cve tracker und bugreport dazu
<k1l_> ubuntu.com/usn da kann man die cve suchen und dort sind weitere details verlinkt
<tojoko> nope. i don'T get it. i might try codeblocks under windows. got no clue at all. sorry for speakin' english.
<jokrebel> k1l_: Dort find ich aber leider noch nichts aktuelles über Thunderbird
<k1l_> "needs triage"
<k1l_> du musst wie gesagt im cve tracker die cves suchen. in der übersicht wirds nur aufgeführt wenn es fertig behandelt ist.
<junglist> heyho. wie kann ich den dateipfad eines programms rausfinden:?
<jokrebel> hmm - danke soweit. Find es trotzdem nicht; aber deshalb kommt das Update dafür ja eh auch nicht schneller oder langsamer
<k1l_> junglist: which programmname
<junglist> danke dir
<junglist> nächste frage: will eine datei nach /usr/games kopieren vom downloads ordner. 
<junglist> das geht nicht mit ctrl+c ctrl+v
<junglist> ich nehme an wegen rootrechten?
<k1l_> ja, weil das so nicht gedacht ist :)
<junglist> kann ich das umgehen? brauche das für chocolate-doom
<k1l_> packe deine datei in den "bin" ordner in deinem home verzeichnis. dann ist das nach dem erneuten einloggen in deinem PATH
<junglist> usr/bin oder bin?
<k1l_> nur bin. du willst doch, dass es in deinem PATH ist, oder?
<k1l_> bzw, chocolate-doom ist auch in den paketquellen
<junglist> ja, aber mach brauch die original .wad
<junglist> die ist nicht dabei
<junglist> *man
<k1l_> achso, du kannst die iwad datei auch angeben beim programmstart. dann kannste die in irgendeinen ordner in deinem home packen
<k1l_> chocolate-doom -iwad ~/Spiele/Doom/bla.wad 
<junglist> hmm
<junglist> IWAD file '/home/jonas/downloads/doom1.wad' not found!
<junglist> ist aber im downloadsordner
<k1l_> das ist kein windows, hier ist groß und kleinschreibung wichtig :)
<k1l_> du kannst den pfad auch mit der tab-taste vervollständingen lassen
<k1l_> der downloadsordner hat sicher ein großes D
<junglist> exakt. danke dir
<junglist> exakt. danke dir
<tojoko> irgend jemand irgend welche erfahrungen mit codeblocks und kann mir ev. helfen, wie ich And add ../UnitTest++/src to the compiler search directories on the project level of our LeapYear project. And add ../UnitTest++/Deliv/Release/libUnitTest++.a to the link libraries of the project  verstehen soll?
#ubuntu-de 2017-08-22
<Hiege> hallo
<MadPsymon> morgen
<Hiege> Ich habe mal eine frage zu dateirechten, also folgende zusammenstellung, auf dem ubunt server ist nextcloud und Logitechmediaserver installiert, aber der LMS kann nicht die musik abspielen die in der nextcloud ist. chmod 775 -R Nextcloud löst das problem, aber die nextcloud änderst das von alleine zurück
<Hiege> der lms läuft unter meinem nutzer und dem habe ich auch in die gruppe www-data gesteckt, ich darf jetzt in die ordner aber der LMS will nicht
<_moep_> nextcloud laeuft doch afaik als www-user
<Hiege> ja
<_moep_> hm nicht sicher, ob es daran liegt
<_moep_> da ich LMS nicht kenne
<Hiege> der LMS läuft wie gesagt unter meinem nutzer, ich dachte der darf dann alles, was ich darf.
<_moep_> da muss ich passen^^
<koegs> grundsätzlich erstmal gucken ob im normalzustand die leserechte für "other" gesetzt sind
<koegs> bzw. ob der ausführende User leserechte im nextcloud ordner hat
<Hiege> nein normalzustand ist 770, aber da ich in der gruppe www-data bin, darf ich lesen und schreiben im nextcloudordner, ps aux sagt der LMS würde unter meinem Nutzer laufen
<koegs> was man so liest läuft der unter nem eigenen user
<Hiege> https://pastebin.com/i1F3MBSJ
<le_bot> Title: drwxrwx--- 7 www-data www-data 4096 Aug 11 14:34 data daniel@daniel-server:/med - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> ehm, da steht nur dein grep...
<koegs> nix von dem server
<koegs> http://wiki.slimdevices.com/index.php/Debian_Package
<le_bot> Title: Debian Package - SqueezeboxWikitext('pagetitle') ?> (at wiki.slimdevices.com)
<Hiege> aso also ist das am anfang nicht der ausführende nutzer bei der ausgabe von ps aux ....
<koegs> Hiege: als erstes steht der nutzer, aber ganz hinten steht der prozess und da siehst du doch "grep" oder nicht?
<Hiege> okay
<Hiege> verstehe
<Hiege> danke koegs, funktioniert jet, jetzt ist der richtige nutzer in der richtigen gruppe
<_moep_>  /query zeitsofa 
<_moep_> ups
<zeitsofa> moin moin :)
<doev> moin
<doev> kann ich mit nslookup einen ganzen Adressblock abfragen?
<doev> hat sich erledig. habe ein script gefunden.
<Frickelpit> doev: dig hat einen batch mode
<doev> Frickelpit, dann könnte dig mir mal alles zu 192.168.0.0/16 sagen?
<geser> doev: wenn der DNS-Server dir einen Zonentransfer dieser (Reverse-)Zone erlaubt, dann ja
<doev> geser, kenne mich nicht ganz so gut aus.
<doev> ; Transfer failed.
<geser> dann musst du doch wohl jede IP einzeln abfragen
<doev> Wir haben das Problem, dass unserer externer Admin mauert. Und ich suche nach potentiellen Informationen.
<geser> (hoffentlich ist die Reverse-Zone auch gepflegt, sonst nützt dir dig/nslookup auch nicht viel weiter)
<doev> Der Admin macht eigentlich gute Arbeit.
<doev> .... mauert halt nur.
<moveax> wie sende ich einen prozess in den hintergrund und logge zusätzlich den gesamten output?
<moveax> php /var/www/sdlops/web/index.php notify start & >> /tmp/notify_log
<moveax> tut nicht was ich möchte
<moveax> das ampersand ans ende schieben hat es gebracht
<doev> ... für mich ist das ein Undzeichen :)
<moveax> :)
<moveax> kaufmännisches und geht auch
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo allerseits. Was ist den so der coolste pdf reader?
<Lengsdorfer> +n
<k1l_> evince reicht nicht?
<Lengsdorfer> weiß nicht. ich hab nur eben gesehen, dass es immens viele gibt
<jokrebel> dann probier doch einfach erst mal den, der eh schon dabei ist ;-)
<Lengsdorfer> den probier ich schon eine ganze zeit. ich wollt nur wissen, obs was cooleres gibt.
<k1l_> Lengsdorfer: fehlt dir was an features?
<k1l_> !pdf
<le_bot> Informationen zu PDF finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PDF
<k1l_> hier gibts eine übersicht sonst
<kirsten> Hallo, ich will in meinem alten Rechner Asus p5b-deluxe eine SSD Festplatte einbauen, damit er etwas schneller wird. Ich werde Ubuntu neu installieren. Gibt es einen Trick, damit ich danach nicht alles neu installieren muss??? also z.B. das homeverzeichnis kopieren oder so???
<leszek> kirsten: grundsätzlich warum willst du neuinstallieren? 
<leszek> Du könntest doch auch einfach die Daten der alten Festplatte auf die neue SSD kopieren
<kirsten> hm, ok, mir war nicht klar, dass das auch gehen würde.
<k1l_> ja das geht
<jokrebel> ansonsten kann man sich natürlich auch das Home sichern und auch die Paketliste (und die dann nach einer grundinstalltion nachinstallieren)
<kirsten> ich dachte auf einer neuen Festplatte müsste man auch neu installieren. 
<leszek> ne muss man nicht
<leszek> ich hab das schon ein paar mal gemacht
<jokrebel> man kann sie sogar einfach klonen und dann einbauen
<kirsten> und wie geht das? denn wenn die neue SSD drin ist, habe ich ja noch gar kein Betriebssystem
<leszek> jokrebel: jo ich habs immer kopiert, weil die alte festplatte meist ne komplett andere größe hatte als die neue ssd. 
<jokrebel> alte (oder auch neue) per USB-Adapter dranhängen - mit LiveSystem booten und dann kopieren/klonen
<leszek> kirsten: bei einem pc würde ich die ssd einfach reinpacken und dann mit nem live system von festplatte auf ssd kopieren oder clonen
<kirsten> ah!
<leszek> beim laptop wie jokrebel sagt :)
<kirsten> womit würdet ihr kopieren und was genau muss kopiert werden?
<Schubser> das Asus p5b deluxe ist doch ein motherboard, also in einem pc richtig_
<kirsten> ja
<leszek> also ich hab die kommandozeile benutzt und rsync -av oder sudo cp -a /media/quelle /media/ziel
<leszek> vorher die partitionen eingerichtet
<Schubser> dann kannst du einfach die neue festplatte erg'nyend yu der alten einbauen
<leszek> natürlich könntest du auch klonen per dd nur dann sollte festplatte ungefähr die selbe größe haben wie die ssd und sollte nicht größer sein
<Schubser> erganyend meinte ich 
<kirsten> oh, jetzt wird es kompliziert
<Schubser> ergaenzend... hahaha
<kirsten> also das mit den Partitionen, die müssten dann ja genau so sein, wie auf der alten Festplatte
<jokrebel> ich nehm gern Clonzilla für so etwas
<leszek> kirsten: nicht unbedingt. Die größe kann unterschiedlich, wenn du nur die Daten kopierst
<kirsten> Clonzilla gibt es für Ubuntu?
<leszek> aber im prinzip macht es sinn die gleichen partitionen zu verwenden, da diese ja auch eingebunden werden, wie z.B. wenn du ein separates /home hast
<Schubser> ja sie sollten ersmal so vorhanden sein wie auf der alten... gibt dazu ja clone tools bin aber noch neu in der linux welt und weiss nicht welche man da nimmt.
<kirsten> http://wiki.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php?title=Clonezilla habe da gerade was gefunden! damit werde ich es dann machen
<le_bot> Title: Clonezilla – Ubuntu-Forum Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu-forum.de)
<jokrebel> kirsten: Clonzilla ist ein LiveMedium. Im laufenden System ist reines Klonen eher nicht sicher möglich soweit ich weiß
<leszek> möglich wird es sein, aber wirklich machen sollte man es nicht
<leszek> ein live medium ist da pflicht
<Schubser> ja auf jeden fall
<kirsten> ja super, danke!
<Schubser> d akann ich auch gleich mal ne frage los werden... spricht was dagegen eine home partition fuer 2 ubuntusysteme zu nuzen?
<leszek> Schubser: meine Erfahrung spricht dagegen
<jokrebel> jein
<leszek> konfigurationsdateien bei programmen und unterschiedlichen versionen auf verschiedenen systemen sorgen für probleme immer wieder
<jokrebel> man müsste schon einiges beachten. 
<Schubser> hmm... ich finde die idee praktisch
<leszek> das andere sind die berechtigungen die manchmal in die hose gehen
<Schubser> achso ok, verstehe
 * jokrebel rät auch eher davon ab
<Schubser> muss ich mir das wohl anders ueberlegen und noch bissl nachlesen
<Schubser> danke 
<jokrebel> was hast Du denn eigentlich vor?
<Schubser> ich habe ubuntu mate und mint auf 2 partitionen installiert und will gucken welches system mein favorit wird... wenn ich mal das eine, mal das andere nutze fand ich die idee praktisch immer ein home verzeichnis zy haben, weches ich in beiden nutzen kann
<Schubser> also fuer meine musik videos usw
<leszek> Schubser: nutze für beide eine home partition aber nutze unterschiedliche namen und linke dann per symlink musik und videos 
<leszek> unterschiedliche namen = für den user account natürlich
<jokrebel> dann nimm dafür besser ein separate Datenpartition 
<Schubser> ok verstehe. 
<leszek> ja oder so
<jokrebel> hmm - quer verlinken würde wohl auch gehen. Ich persönlich fände das aber eher verwirrend. Ich bleib da lieber bei 2 separate /home aber die Daten dann eben nicht in /home/user/Bilder etc. sondern auf ner gemeinsamen Datenpartition
<Schubser> wuerde die nutzung verschiedener anmeldenamen auf einer home patrition die problme verhinder?
<jokrebel> oder eher zusätzlich verwirren?
<Schubser> hahaha... ich glaube da steckt dann verwirrungspotential drin 
<jokrebel> wenn Du natürlich strickt nach /home/user-mate und /home/user-mint trennst (das dann aber tatsächlich auch immer nur mit dem jeweiligen OS nutzt!) könnte das vielleich klappen 8weil dann ja quasi durch die Brust ins Auge doch jeder sein eigenes /home/xy hätte ... aber sinnvoll fände ich das nicht
<jokrebel> und die eigentlich intension eines gemeinsame /home hast Du dann ja doch nicht ;-)
<apollo13> ich würde gleiche user mit gleicher id in beiden systemen verwenden und user-mate bzw user-mint als homedir setzen
<apollo13> /home/user ist dann dein eigentliches und darauf symlinkst dann was du brauchst
<apollo13> was natürlich so oder so scheiße sein wird bei dem ansatz: jedes config file was nen pfad hardkodiert verliert diese info
<apollo13> und seis nur "last viewed" im vlc oder so
<jokrebel> wie gesagt. Ich finde am einfachsten und auch übersichtlichsten mit zwei kleinen getrennten /home und ner gemeinsamen Datenplatte/-partition
<apollo13> ja aber selbst das ist imo lästig, ich würde einfach ubuntu gnome installieren und gut ist
<apollo13> :)
<jokrebel> WOBEI: Schubser sind das 2 gleiche Ubuntus?
<apollo13> was würde das ändern?
<jokrebel> also zB. beide 16.04 LTS 64bit nur mit unterschiedlichem Desktop? Was spräche dann eigentlich gegen EINE einzige Installation aber halt mit dem Mate UND dem MINT Paket für die Oberfläche?
<apollo13> leszek: btw, rein technisch gesehen würde ich von mint stark abraten
<apollo13> jokrebel: dass wenn die beide zb auf gtk aufbauen ganz andere menüeinstellungen oder so in gewisse configs schreiben könnten?
<apollo13> mint ist doch keine oberfläche sondern nen eigenes system?
<k1l_> mint ist ein ubuntu, bei dem die sicherheitsupdates blockieren damit ihnen ihr gefrickel nicht auseinanderfällt. davon kann man nur abbraten
<apollo13> ^ dat
<jokrebel> hu? Dachte, dass es inzwischen auch ne Mint-DE für das echte Ubuntu gibt. Mag sein, dass ich da jetzt falsch liege
<k1l_> man kann auch einfach ubuntu mit mate oder cinnamon installieren und ein grünes wallpaper nehmen
<k1l_> mint ist kein desktop. die nutzen mate oder cinnamon. die gibts aber auch beide in ubuntu
<leszek> Mint hat halt ne eigensinnige Updatepolitik
<apollo13> jokrebel: ich dachte das mint-de wäre mate :D
<jokrebel> ah - cinnamon heißt deren Oberfläche. Sorry mein Fehler
<leszek> ich wills ja nicht installieren :P Schubser war es doch
<jokrebel> Schubser: Also mit Ubuntu und Mint-Linux würd ich dann natürlich auch dringend von so etwas abraten. Aber Ubuntu mit den DEs Mate und Cinnamon wär kein Problem. Hab einige Installationen wo ich zwischen (ich glaub bis zu 5 verschiedenen) DesktopEnvironments hin und her wechseln kann, alles unter der dem selben GrundOS
<Schubser> ich wollte auf meinem notebook 2 distributionen etwas laenger testen um mich dann zu entscheiden in welche ich mich dann tiefer einarbeite. bin halt noch linux neuling und noch bissl orientierungslos. hab schon einige livesysteme ausprobiert und bin dann bei ubuntu mate und mint cinnamon haengen geblieben
<Schubser> wobei mich ubuntu mate bisher am meisten anspricht
<k1l_> ubuntu hat auch cinnamon in den paketquellen
<k1l_> man kann auch mehrere desktops gleichzeitig auf ubuntu installieren und dann am login screen auswählen welche man bootet
<Schubser> ja da hatte joknebel schon angesprochen dann einfach mehrere desktopenviroments auf einem system zu installieren. den gedanken hatte ich auch schon, wusste aber nicht ob das geht.
<jokrebel> und mehrere Linux nebeneinander - da muss man schon alleine wegen Grub aufpassen und wissen was man tut
<Schubser> ich such mir hier gerade in den hexchat einstelliungen nen wolf. weiss jemand wo ich die tastatur auf de umstellen kann
<tomreyn> Schubser: das ist keine anwendungseinstellung (als nicht hexchat) sondern benutzerkonten-spezifisch - kannst du in den einstellungen setzen.
<Schubser> sehe ich auch gerade. hab das das system gerade frisch aufgesetzt und da waren wohl die einstelluneg noch nicht gesetzt
<tomreyn> unter xfce ist es im desktop-menü unter einstellungen -> tastatur -> Layout (könnte auf deutsch anders heißen)
<Schubser> hab es gerade geändert, danke! :)
<tomreyn> an sich fragt der dich während der installation wie du's gern hättest
<tomreyn> allerdings nur für die sstemweiten einstellungen
<Schubser> ja hatte ich auch entsprechend eingestellt, wurde dann aber scheinbar nicht übernommen. war noch auf englisch gestellt. jetzt passt es :)
<Schubser> evtl eine problematik aus der gemeinsamen /home partition
<tomreyn> oh du nutzt die mit mehreren linux-installationen? dann kann es sein dass eine der anderen das überschrieben hat, ja.
<tomreyn> ich würde an deiner stelle die anderen distributionen eher in ner VM testen. virtualbox kannst Du so verwenden dass es sich anfühlt als wärest du direkt in das andere system gebootet. aber du kannst halt immer schnell zum hauptsystem zurück wenn dir danach ist.
<Schubser> ja das habe ich als naiver anfänge mir so gedacht und installiert. werde ich mich später dran machen müssen, das nochmal zu ändern. ist ja eh noch alles ganz frisch aufgesetzt
<tomreyn> na ja multi-boot ist jetzt nicht wirklich falsch, ist nur etwas aufwändig...
<Schubser> naja mein notebook hat nicht so viel power. ich dachte es wäre mit vm überfordert
<Schubser> ist halt nur ne amd A4 cpu verbaut
<tomreyn> ah ok das mag sein
<tomreyn> hmm ja das würde wohl keinen spaß machen seh ich grade
<tomreyn> wenn du was geld auf seite legen kannst und dir was neues leisten magst und amd lieber als intel magst dann kommen da in kürze neue laptops mit leistungsfähigen amd-cpus
<Pntr> Kommt hier jemand aus Hannover?
<jokrebel> das würde wohl höchstens nach nebenan passen Pntr 
<jokrebel> !ot
<le_bot> Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Pntr> Ohh. Danke :)
<ika_hoch1>   /script remove iset.pl
#ubuntu-de 2017-08-23
<doev> hi
<dadrc> selber!
<doev> Würde gerne eine Mail an unseren Mailserver schicken, mit ssmtp.
<h4s3> dj8es@darc.de
<doev> ... mir ist der Rechner abgeschmiert, sorry
<doev> also: ssmtp ich@firma.de << EOF
<doev> ... schreiben und EOF
<doev> Dann hängt ssmtp
<doev> .... egal, erstmal essen gehen.
<doev> andere Frage: traceroute -n 192.168.1.2 ergibt bei mir eine Liste mit 30 Einträgen, jeweils mit "* * *" ... wie kann ich das interpretieren?
<MadPsymon> * beim traceroute bedeuten, dass der betroffene host nichts zurückmeldet
<MadPsymon> https://serverfault.com/a/733006
<le_bot> Title: linux - What does having * * * mean in the command traceroute ? and How can you cope with that situation? - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<doev> aber warum zeigt es 30 Stationen an?
<MadPsymon> weil 30 die maximale anzahl an hops ist
<doev> d.h. der hängt schon bei der ersten Station?
<doev> in der Liste tauchen nur Gateways auf? Switches nicht?
<vlt> doev: Switche arbeiten auf einer tieferen Schicht.
<MadPsymon> nur layer 3 geräte
<doev> ok.
<doev> Traceroute wird wohl an verschiedenen Stellen per Firewall geblockt. Kann ich da was machen?
<frostschutz> doev, kommt drauf an was genau du siehst/meinst. es ist relativ normal, von ein paar knoten beim traceroute keine antwort zu bekommen
<doev> frostschutz, aber wenn 30 Knoten überschritten werden, stimmt doch was nicht, oder?
<frostschutz> kommt drauf an. wohin machst du denn ein traceroute? dein eigener server, der ping-pong spielt?
<doev> frostschutz, versuche das von verschiedenen Stellen zu denen ich zugriff habe. Mal traceroute, mal tracert.
<geser> doev: du kommst an den Firewall-Regeln der Hops unterwegs nicht vorbei (sonst wäre ja auch die Firewall-Regeln unnütz, wenn man sie einfach umgehen könnte)
<tomreyn> hmm ich hab hier immer wieder das 'problem' dass die umlaute in dem was einzelne user schrieben falsch angezeigt werden - bei den texten anderer leute sieht's aber korrekt aus. also ein encoding-problem wohl.
<tomreyn> ich würde ja normalerweise drauf tippen dass ich dann ein unicode-problem hätte aber das kann ich nicht wirklich glauben.
<PBeck> ahoi
<tomreyn> bei doev oben z.b. waren die äöü durch fragezeichen ersetzt. liegt'S vielleicht an diesen einzelnen usern bzw. deren irc-clients?
<tomreyn> hi
<tomreyn> hab xubuntu mit englischer locale unter 16.04 laufen. irc-client ist hexchat (aus dem ubuntu-repo) mit monospace-schriftart.
<gkm> Hi
<frostschutz> tomreyn, die schicken das mit iso-8859 statt utf-8, und manche clients schlucken es dann stillschweigend trotzdem und andere halt nicht. IRC ist halt auch so ein steinzeitprotokoll :)
<tomreyn> ah vielleicht verwendet doev ja iso-8859-15 und in kombi mit der englischen locale gibt's dann darstellungsfehler.
<tomreyn> yo :)
<tomreyn> aber warum nutzt man denn in 2017 noch 8859-n ... :-/
<frostschutz> vor ein paar jahren gabs noch schelte wenn man stattdessen utf-8 nutzte... so ändern sich die zeiten ;)
<gkm> woran kann es liegen das usb speicher unterschiedlich eingebunden wird mal gar nicht, ein stick der gerade dran ist kann nix löschen oder ausschneiden....
<ShiroNeko> jemand hier der eventuell erfahrung mit hhvm unter ubuntu 16.04 hat?
<k1l> tomreyn: bei dem doev kommt bei mir mit deutschem hexchat auch nur müll an.
<tomreyn> k1l: okay dann is ja alles gut, danke. dachte schon es wäre meine seite ;)
<k1l> (he)xchat hatte mal den zwitter encoding modus. aber der wurde wieder rausgeschmissen, weil eigentlich eh alle utf8 nutzen
<tomreyn> ja, wer nicht doev oder python oder mysql ist nutzt seit >=10 jahren utf-8. https://askubuntu.com/questions/3248/what-is-the-default-character-encoding
<le_bot> Title: 10.04 - What is the default character encoding? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<apollo13> tomreyn: was hat das mit python zu tun?
<apollo13> jeder mensch der halbwegs vernünftig python schreibt arbeitet mit unicode…
<tomreyn> apollo13: ja, heute sowieso,. die waren nur eins der projekte die erst spät auf utf-8 by default umgestiegen waren.
<tomreyn> oder, na ja, später als andere jedenfalls.
<apollo13> naja das default file encoding war ascii aber das hat einen schnell getötet, realistisch hat da eh jeder # -*- codig: utf-8 -*- drin gehabt, default hin oder her
<apollo13> zumindest solang man kein amerikaner ist :D
<tomreyn> ja, viele außer schweden haben auch schon länger utf-8 mit mysql benutzt ;)
#ubuntu-de 2017-08-24
<cic-31106> Liebe Community! Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner WiFi-Verbindung an meinem neuen Laptop. Genaue Beschreibung ist hier: https://pastebin.com/zRxHEzVw
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu WiFi enabled, can’t connect though - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<cic-31106> Schon mal Danke für Eure Hilfe!
<jokrebel> was passiert denn beim Verbindungsversuch? Oft gibt es Probleme, wenn Sonderzeichen in SSID oder Passphrase sind. Auch der so genannte Mixed-Mode (WPA + WPA2) macht gern Probleme. Genau so, wenn der Kanal (glaub) über 12 liegt. Man hört auch von Problemen wenn der n Modus aktiv ist
<axarix> Kennt hier jemand ein Forum, ein Chat oder ähnliches für Ältere? 
<Fuchs> axarix: hat vermutlich nicht viel solches auf freenode, aber Du kannst ja mal mit alis schauen,  /msg alis help list
<Fuchs> axarix: ansonsten www.netsplit.de
<Anticom> Tag zusammen. Weiß jemand zufällig ob irgendjemand ne ppa für eclipse unterhält? ich bräuchte Eclipse Oxygen CDT auf meiner kiste und bin absolut kein fan von herunterladen+installieren
<jokrebel> auf den ersten  *Such* https://launchpad.net/~eclipse-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa sieht das eher so aus, als sei das veraltet
<le_bot> Title: PPA for Eclipse Team : “Eclipse Team” team (at launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> aber durchsuch mal https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=eclipse
<le_bot> Title: Personal Package Archives : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> Anticom: möglicherweise kann Dir auch https://askubuntu.com/questions/767020/how-to-get-eclipse-mars-4-5-in-ubuntu-16-04/767026 weiter helfen
<le_bot> Title: How to get Eclipse Mars 4.5 in Ubuntu 16.04? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> aber ich muss jetzt weg und hab auch von eclipse keine Ahnung
<Anticom> jokrebel: naja wenn's google nicht auf anhieb findet, dann wird's wohl keine ordentliche ppa geben
<Anticom> danke trotzdem
<c0dec> hallo mal wieder kennt jmd einen raspian channel ? :)
<k1l> !alis
<le_bot> alis ist ein Service-Bot zur Suche von Kanälen auf Freenode. Mehr Informationen und Hilfe dazu unter /msg alis help list oder in #freenode . Beispiel: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<k1l> c0dec: ^
<k1l> oder halt direkt #raspbian oder so
<Fuchs> "auf Freenode"  *weint* 
<kikiki> hi, also, ich wohne in wiesbaden, studiere in mainz uns benötige einen live usb zu machen, damit ich es in meinem leeren notebook installieren kann. Problem: ich benötige einen Rechner mit administrator privileges, damit ich mit ihn und rufus den live usb machen kann.
<kikiki> ich habe an der uni gefragt, sie helfen aber nicht
<k1l> geh mal beim örtlichen CCC oder LUG vorbei.
<kikiki> ich google ccc mal...
<frostschutz> hau einfach irgendeinen studi an, wird doch jemand mit schlepptopp rumlatschen an so ner uni
<kikiki> a ja, das habe ich schon einmal gemacht, aber ich habe so viele ablehnungen gekriegt...
<kikiki> meinst du https://www.ccc.de/?
<le_bot> Title: CCC | Startseite (at www.ccc.de)
<dadrc> https://www.cccmz.de/ wär die ortsgruppe da bei euch
<le_bot> Title: Chaos Computer Club Mainz / Wiesbaden (at www.cccmz.de)
<dadrc> Jeden Dienstag ab 19:00 OpenChaos
<kikiki> einfach.geil. dadrc 
<kikiki> dadrc:  wie findet man das ortliche lug in mainz-wiesbaden?
<frostschutz> hast du auf deinem laptop nicht wenigstens freedos oder irgendwas?
<kikiki> frostschutz: überhaupt Nichts, ich wollte qubes installieren, habe aber UEFI probleme und kann nicht booten
<dadrc> Google, wie den CCC Mainz auch :
<kikiki> habe Nichts gefunden...
<dadrc> komisch, https://www.pug.org/mediawiki/index.php/Startseite ist in den Top 5 für "LUG Mainz"
<le_bot> Title: PUG (at www.pug.org)
<frostschutz> kikiki, ist ein cd laufwerk vorhanden? in manchen computerzeitschriften sind manchmal live-cds dabei
<kikiki> frostschutz: keinen laufwerk, nur 1 usb3 port und einen usb2 port (sag man Haffen als in Port auf Deutsch?)
<kikiki> frostschutz: aber nicht schlimm, ich hoffe, die Leute beim CCC gener mir helfen können
<kikiki> ach, ich hatte nach LUG, nicht PUG gesucht
<frostschutz> ansonsten halt in ein internetcafe gehen
<kikiki> ... sie möglicherweise schutzen auch ihre Rechner mit admin privileges...
<kikiki> würde ich sagen
<kikiki> ansoten würde jeder alle mögliche apps installieren
<kikiki> ansonsten*
<kikiki> es ist aber eine gute idee, ich frage der besitzer
<frostschutz> kost halt geld :)
<kikiki> so teuer kann es nicht sein
<kikiki> n8
#ubuntu-de 2017-08-25
<MadPsymon> Morgen
<Longbottom> Hi, ich hab von Amazon einen Gutschein Code, den ich in der Nvidia GeForce Experience Software (gibt es offenbar nur für Windows) eingeben soll. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, wie man das unter Linux machen kann?
<dadrc> Könntest versuchen, den Kram in Wine zum Laufen zu kriegen
<dadrc> Würd ich mir aber keine großen Hoffnungen machen
<moveax> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/4k06u6/geforce_experience_on_linux_with_windows_virtual/
<le_bot> Title: Geforce Experience on linux with windows virtual machine? : linux_gaming (at www.reddit.com)
<moveax> da gibts nur ganz hacky zeug
<moveax> ich denke du bist schneller wenn du es einfach auf einer windows maschine eingibst
<ShiroNeko> dumdidum
<Schlawiner> di dum (Nr. 5.397)
<k1l> Schlawiner: bitte keine bots/skripte
<Longbottom> dadrc, moveax: Danke, auch wenn es nicht viel hilft.
<mmpmmpmmp> Hallo, ich habe eine Gateway aufgesetzt eth0 und eth1 statische IPs zugewiesen und shorewall eingerichtet. wenn ich die Gateway neu starte kommen Clients aus dem internen Netz nicht raus. Erst wenn ich shorewall restart mache, obwohl shorewall schon läuft. Was passt da nicht?
<Frickelpit> statefull oder stateless?
<mmpmmpmmp> stateless
<mmpmmpmmp> es sind nur einzelne ports von extern nach intern freigegeben. Von intern nach extern ist alles frei.
<karlivoxi> welche Ursachen kann es haben wenn ich nach dem ich ein Video anschaue alles hängt, es geht nichts mehr. Ich schalte den Rechner dann aus (Power 3Sek.). Und gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit die Prozesse zu stoppen, ohne die Harte variante?
<DaVu> karlivoxi: was für ein Video, welcher Playersoftware, welche Grafikkarte, welcher Treiber
<DaVu> bzw. die Ursachen könnten sein: Das Video, Die GraKa, die Playersoftware oder der Treiber ;)
<karlivoxi> flashplayer,  da passiert aber nicht immer
<DaVu> woher kommt das Video? Youtube?
<karlivoxi> dann müsste es doch immer passieren, wenn man die selben Treiber und Grafikakarte nutzt?
<karlivoxi> ja youtube
<DaVu> passiert es immer beim gleichen Video?
<DaVu> wenn nicht...welche Grafikkarte und welchen Treiber verwendest du?
<DaVu> Es könnte auch sein, dass dein Browser abschmiert. Dann könntest du mal per Terminal schauen, ob der Prozess noch läuft....
<DaVu> ps -u <benutzername> | grep -i <browsername>
<DaVu> und dann ggf: kill <processID>
<DaVu> ist aber auch keine gute Lösung, btw
<karlivoxi> habe den Rechner nicht vor mir, ein alter lenovo... glaube nvidia, ja
<DaVu> ok, dann komm wieder, wenn du vor dem Rechner sitzt
<karlivoxi> nein ich kann nichts mehr machen... 
<DaVu> so wird das nichts
<karlivoxi> Terminal wie öffnen, wenn ich die Tasten nicht reagieren?
<DaVu> So gern wie wir dir auch helfen würden. Aber wir können es nicht, wenn du nicht am PC bist. Wir brauchen ggf. Ausgaben von Logfiles etc...
<DaVu> du könntest auch eine Konsole mit STRG+ALT+F3 bekommen
<DaVu> dann musst du dich mit deinem Benutzernamen und Passwort einloggen, dann den Befehl ausführen und dann ggf. mit STRG+ALT+F7 wieder zurück zur normalen Gui
<DaVu> aber da du nicht am Rechner sitzt, ist das alles Rätselraten und verschwenden nur unsere Zeit
<holgersson> karlivoxi: Du kannst mit ctrl-alt-F-Tasten vom X-Server zu den TTY wechseln.
<DaVu> ^^
<holgersson> (Sorry, hier laggt grad alles :-/)
<DaVu> korrekt. So ist es besser ausgedrückt. Danke ;)
<holgersson> ^^
<karlivoxi> ok danke 
<holgersson> karlivoxi: Außerdem kannst Du die Ausgabe von Programmen in der Konsole umleiten, bspw. mit "firefox &> systemfreeze-firefox-$(date +%y-%m-%d)
<holgersson> karlivoxi: > (oder 1>) ist Standardausgabe, 2> ist Fehlerausgabe, &> leitet beides um.
<holgersson> karlivoxi: Und der date-Teil im Beispiel ruft date auf, damit Year-Month-Date in der Logdatei steht :)
<karlivoxi> was ist systemfreeze-firefox
<DaVu> der Name der Textdatei, die erstellt wird
<DaVu> durch den Befehl oben
<karlivoxi> :)
<karlivoxi> achso, klar
<DaVu> sicher, dass es dir klar ist? ;) 
<karlivoxi> ja ja,  firefox im hintergrund laufen lassen und die Fehler in die Logdatei
<DaVu> nein
<karlivoxi> bzw. den prozess in den hintergrund dränfen
<DaVu> Firefox läuft dabe nicht im Hintergrund
<DaVu> oder doch...kann sein
<DaVu> da mag ich mich irren
<karlivoxi> bzw. im "bash" Hintergund
<holgersson> Nein, "&>" gehört hier zusammen
<karlivoxi> achsno neee sory.. klar im Vordergunrd
<karlivoxi> hatte &  allein gedacht :)
<DaVu> da war ich mir auch gerade unsicher
<DaVu> Aber wie gesagt, bringt das alles nicht, wenn du nicht am Rechner sitzt ;)
<holgersson> Sowas probiere ich immer schnell aus :-Þ
<karlivoxi> aber gute Idee ;-)
<dreamon_> Frage. Wollte gerade 17.04 parallel zu einem Win10 installieren. Secureboot hab ich ausgeschaltet. Leider kann ich nicht auswählen parallel installieren. Er bietet mir das nicht an.
<dreamon_> Wenn ich ein Livesystem boote dann kann ich die Partitionen auch nicht sehen. Gparted schimpft und sagt was von 512Byte .. 
<dreamon_> Win10 zeigt die Partitionen an, auch cfdisk. Aber der Installer und gparted scheinen damit nicht klar zu kommen
<platoon23> moin
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Du musst dringend vorher Win10 dazu zwingen _richtig_ runterzufahren soweit ich weiß
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Hab ich eigentlich mit shutdown /s /t 0 eigentlich gemacht. Aber gparted erkennt gar keine Partition. Ist aber auch GPT.
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot/ kennst Du?
<le_bot> Title: Dualboot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> wurde das Windows 10 im UEFI Modus installiert? Glaub das geht dann nicht (oder nicht so einfach)
<jokrebel> siehe auch https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot_Partitionierung/
<le_bot> Title: Dualboot Partitionierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> http://www.wikihow.com/Dual-Boot-Windows-10-and-Ubuntu-16.04 und hier noch was für Windows 10
<le_bot> Title: How to Dual Boot Windows 10 and Ubuntu 16.04 (with Pictures) (at www.wikihow.com)
<jokrebel> ob nun 16.04 oder 17.04 sollte glaub ich nicht so viel ausmachen
<jokrebel> fastboot muss jedenfalls sicher aus sein
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Ist ein Notebook mit vorinstalliertem win10, glaub Sony wars. cfdisk erkennt die Partitionen. Wenn ich auf manuell Partitionieren gehe zeigt er keine Partitionen an.
<dreamon_> Im Wiki steht → Außerdem sind derartige Rechner in der Regel werksseitig mit einer GPT-Partitionstabelle versehen, was bei einer Installation mit MBR eine besondere Handhabung erfordert.
<jokrebel> naja - das gilt es dann wohl erst mal als aller erstes rauszufinden (und hoffenltich hast Du mit gparted und cfdisk noch nichts verbogen) und nicht nur einer Vermutung folgen
<jokrebel> !uefi
<jokrebel> !efi
<dreamon_> what gebts da unterschiede. ARGH. M$ die stehlen mir noch den letzten Nerv
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Ich hab am Ende eine recovery gelöscht. Aber das ist mir wurst, außerdem hab ich ein Backup (wie es sich gehört :)
<jokrebel> http://de.lmgtfy.com/?q=wiki+uefi+ubuntu
<le_bot> Title: LMGTFY (at de.lmgtfy.com)
<jokrebel> bin leider in Eile und muss gleich weg dreamon_ 
<dreamon_> jokrebel, hat Zeit..
<jokrebel> Les Dich mal ein zum Thema MBR GPT BIOS (U)EFI ... hab da selber (wegen nur alten Geräten) nur theoretische Erfahrung. Aber man hört immer wieder Leute weinen, wenn Sie da zu Blauäugig und per try & error angegangen sind
<mgolisch> wieso auch als mbr installieren? wenn das ding uefi ist
<jokrebel> ka
<jokrebel> zu wenig vorinformiert?
<jokrebel> oder die falschen Halbwahrheiten gefunden
<jokrebel> bis nachher
#ubuntu-de 2017-08-26
<dreamon__> Habe mit dd eine HDD gespiegelt. Gparted zeigt mir → "The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes"
<dreamon__> Eine Lösung sei → sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=2048 count=1
<dreamon__> Aber Gesund sieht das nicht aus, oder?
<tomreyn> das würde die ersten 2 MB der festplatte mit nullen überschreiben.in den ersten 512 bytes befindet sich der master boot record mit partitionstabelle und bootsignatur.
<ppq> tomreyn, "bs" nimmt werte in byte, das wären also zwei KiB. aber wieso dreamon__ die ersten 2 KiB seiner platte nullen möchte ist mir schleierhaft
<dreamon__> ppq, Weil der hier schreibt das man es damit fixen könnte. → https://codeyarns.com/2017/02/04/gparted-block-size-warning/
<le_bot> Title: GParted block size warning – Code Yarns (at codeyarns.com)
<dreamon__> Gparted zeigt mir → "The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes" Und läßt mich nicht Partitionieren
<ppq> dreamon__, da geht es um einen usb-stick, auf den jemand ein hybrid-iso zur linuxinstallation dd't hat.
<ppq> dass die partitionstabelle da murks ist, ist doch klar
<ppq> bei dir geht es doch um etwas ganz anderes
<ppq> was er da tut ist, dass er einfach die partitionstabelle löscht, und ein bisschen was dahinter
<dreamon__> Wie kann ich das verstehen mit der Blocksize. Was ist das Problem. Habe von einer 1TB auf eine 1TB mit dd kopiert.
<ppq> schöner "fix" :)
<dreamon__> ppq, Daher fragte ich auch hier. War mir zu suspekt
<ppq> wenn alles funktioniert, gibt es kein problem
<dreamon__> ppq, Es funktioniert ja. (war ein Windows 10 Rechner). Jetzt wollte ich aber Ubuntu aufspielen. (dualboot) jetzt ist es ein Problem. 
<dreamon__> gparted zeigt mir den Fehler an. Auch die InstallationCD weigert sich ein Dualboot zu machen. Weil er wie ich vermute auch die Partitionstabelle GPT nicht einlesen kann.
<ppq> das klingt ja alles sehr vermurkst
<ppq> sicher die daten und setz alles sauber neu auf
<dreamon__> Windows Bootet ohne Probleme. Warum sollte ich das neu aufsetzen. Kann man die Blocksize nicht korrigieren lassen. Backup hab ich und zu Jeder schandtat bereit ;)
<tomreyn> ppq: huch ja hast recht
<tomreyn> dreamon__: falls du nochmal klonen kannst (da soriginal noch da hast) dann erstell nächstes mal die partitionstabelle auf dem zielmedium selbst und kopier / klone dann nur die einzelnen partitionen.
<dreamon__> tomreyn, Wenn ich 1:1 kopiert habe, dann hab ich doch das original. Also nehm ich eine Leer HDD und erstelle eine Partitionstabelle. Hmm. Sind bei Windows 10 ca. 6Stk 
<dreamon__> Dann werde ich aber wohl auch bootfähig machen müssen .. 
<dreamon__> Verstehe nicht so richtig was das eigentliche Problem ist.
<tomreyn> dreamon__: ich bin mir auch gar nicht sicher ob's eigentlich ein Problem gibt oder Du vielleicht nur ne veraltete GParted-Live-Version verwendest.
<dreamon__> tomreyn, Ich hab mir das neues Image 0.29 von der Homepage direkt geladen. Verhält sich genauso auf parted zeigt das Problem an. 
<dreamon__> neuestes | auch
<tomreyn> dreamon__: und die warnung wird nur für den klon angezeigt, nicht für das original?
<tomreyn> dreamon__: was für ne festplatte (modellnummer) ist denn der klon?
<dreamon__> tomreyn, Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Der Klone ist eine SSD 1TB und Originale eine normale HDD
<dreamon__> Aber damit hats wohl weniger zu tun?
<dreamon__> Model kann ich im moment nicht sagen ist eingebaut.
<tomreyn> "sudo hdparm -i /dev/sdX" wobei X für die Festplatte / SSD steht
<tomreyn> ohne -i wird dir auch die geometry des jeweiligen Speichermediums angezeigt
<dreamon__> tomreyn, Samsung SSD 850 EVO 1TB Welche WErte wäre interessant?
<tomreyn> dreamon__: geometry
<dreamon__> gemetry : 121601/255/63, sectors = 1953525168, start = 0
<tomreyn> und "sudo blockdev --getbsz /dev/sdX" wobei X für die Festplatte / SSD steht
<dreamon__> 4096
<dreamon__> Die alte zeigt die gleichen Werte an
<tomreyn> hmm ist bei mir auch so sowohl bei ner festplatte als auch bei ner ssd, ich schätze das sind doch nicht die richtigen werte.
<tomreyn> dann weiß ich leider auch nicht, vielleicht kannst du die meldung von gparted mal im kontext posten
<tomreyn> äh parted
<dreamon__> tomreyn, Ich werde heute noch etwas rumfummeln. Meist wenn ich die Kiste länger verlasse, dann fällt mir noch was ein. Halte dich auf dem Laufenden.
<tomreyn> zeigt "sudo parted /dev/sdX print" die warnung an?
<dreamon__> nein. Jetzt zeigt gparted auch komischerweise eine Partitionstabelle an.
<dreamon__> Das hat er jetzt nieee gemacht. 
<tomreyn> hmm also die befehle die ich hier gepostet habe dürften das nicht ausgelöst haben.
<dreamon__> Da kam immer ignorieren und dann machte ich cancel und dann kam nochmals ne meldung. dann war die Grafik leer
<tomreyn> vielleicht ohne sudo ausgeführt? ;)
<dreamon__> neee.. so doof bin ich auch nicht mehr ;)
<dreamon__> Aber was sein könnte ich hab immer windows mit shutdown /s /t 0 runtergefahren.
<dreamon__> Vorhin dachte ich mir probierst mal in der Gui unter energieoptionen den Schnellstart abschalten.
<dreamon__> Eventuell da ist nochmal ein Unterschied
<dreamon__> tomreyn, Jetzt zeigt der Installer auf einmal  "neben Windows installieren" an. Das hat er vorher nie getan.
<dreamon__> tomreyn, DANKE!
<dreamon__> Der Fehler erscheint zwar, aber man kanns ignorieren ohne Auswirkungen
<wobelingers> ich habe auch usbstick
<wobelingers> aber ich habe mit den sticks immer probleme wenn man zu oft die formatiert mit gpard oder einen lowlevel formatierung werden die kaput
<wobelingers> das vertragen die chips nicht so ich habe viele usbstickst auch noch flash speicher karten
<wobelingers> die sind alle kaputo
<wobelingers> und wenn man mit tsdisk auslesen tut oder die sectoren wieder herstellt gehen die auch kaput
<wobelingers> so jetzt bin ich gleich mal wieder weg
<wobelingers> ich werde jetzt noch schnell mir papers zum zigaretten drehen holen bis dann cu later
<jokrebel> !ot
<le_bot> Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<wobelingers> noch jemand da
<wobelingers> wenn mal einer wieder da ist kann ja mal schreiben bis dann cu later
<wobelingers> ich bin gerade am rechner
<kirsten> Hallo, ich möchte meine HD gegen eine SSd eintauschen. Haube mit cloneziller http://wiki.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php?title=Clonezilla eine Kopie von der HD auf die SSD gemacht (hat super geklappt). Wenn ich jetzt die HD ausbaue und die SSD an dieser Stelle einbaue, dann bleibt der Bildschirm schwar und nichts passiert. hat jemand eine Idee, was ich falsch gemacht habe?
<le_bot> Title: Clonezilla – Ubuntu-Forum Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu-forum.de)
<jokrebel> so ganz ohne Fehlermeldungen kaum ohne funktionierende Glaskugel ;-)
<jokrebel> *scuzi*
<kirsten> ja aber ich bekomme ja keine Fehlermeldung
<kirsten> ok, dann mache ich es jetzt anders: ich werde dann einfach Ubuntu neu installieren. Vorher mache ich mir eine Kopie von meinem Homeverzeichniss. Gibt es auch einen Trick, um mir die Installation all meiner Programme zu erleichtern?
<jokrebel> jede Menge vermutlich. Im groben: Homeverzeichnis sichern und auch die Liste der installieren Pakets 
<kirsten> Liste der installieren Pakets " wo finde ich die???
<jokrebel> sollte sich aber im Wiki auch jede Menge finden lassen.. Ich hab grad den Kopf nicht frei genug um Dir das rauszusuchen. Gogglen nach "wiki ubuntu hd ssd" sollte aber da (bevorzugt aus dem ubuntuusers Bereich) sicher hilfreiches liefern
<tokam> Hallo, ich habe heute einen neuen mp3 player bekommen und etwas Musik aufgespielt.... danach funktionierte er nicht mehr.
<tokam> nachdem ich ihn abgezogen hatte und wieder eingesteckt.
<tokam> komischer weise gab es bereits vor dem abziehen einen error beim aufkopieren von daten.
<tokam> ich hatte lediglich ein anderes gerät abgezogen das am usb hub hing
<tokam> wenn ich nun mit fdisk auf sdd zugrifen will bekomme ich 
<tokam> fdisk: /dev/sdd kann nicht geöffnet werden: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler
<tokam> Wie kann ich das Gerät noch retten
<tokam> ich sehe das gerät aber noch bei lsusb
<Frickelpit> Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler deuten meistens auf einen Hardwarefehler hin. Interner oder externer Speicher?
<tokam> externer usb stick
<tokam> aber ganz neu und hatte heute noch funktioniert
<tokam> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0182C7Z4Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<tokam> der hier
<Frickelpit> Ich würd da nicht allzuviel hoffen
<tokam> also reklamieren?
<tokam> ich habe nie musik damit abspielen können, aber eben das Gerät mounten können
<Frickelpit> Jo, würd ich zumindest tun. So ein Teil sollte™ beim Kopieren nicht übern Jordan gehen.
<tokam> aber es kam beim Aufspielen zu einem Fehler und nach dem Remounten war es hin.
<Frickelpit> ggfs. mal formatieren, wenn möglich
<tokam> fdisk kann es nicht öffnen
<tokam> ich könnte es nullen
<tokam> aber dann wäre wohl auch das betriebssystem des sticks futsch?
<Frickelpit> möglich, ich kenn das Teil und seine Partitionierung nicht.
<tokam> die lassen sich gar nicht anzeiegen
<tokam> root@localhost:~# dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sdd
<tokam> 0+0 Datensätze ein; 0+0 Datensätze aus; 0 Bytes kopiert, 0,000701654 s, 0,0 kB/s
<tokam> das ding ist hinüber
<Frickelpit> Wenn man sich die Bewertungen ansieht, auch keine große Überraschung
<Loetmichel> tokam: hat das ding evtl einen SDslot?
<tokam> nein
<Loetmichel> oder ist das ein player mit festem flash?
<tokam> fester flash
<Loetmichel> schade, sonst hätte es evtl im OS einen eigenen "format" befehl
<Loetmichel> gugg ma in die anleitung, evtl gibts da was
<tokam> einen reset
<tokam> aber der funktioniert auch nicht
<Loetmichel> dann is wahrscheinlich der flash im sack
<Loetmichel> und da kam der error her
<tokam> ja
<tokam> doof bei neuware
<Loetmichel> das "OS" ist eher nicht im selben flash
<Loetmichel> das hat normal einen eignen speicher
<ppq> tokam, dann sollte zurückgeben ja kein problem sein. einfach als defekt reklamieren
#ubuntu-de 2017-08-27
<kirsten> Hallo, ich versuche gerade von einer alten 
<kirsten> Platte auf eine neue ssd Platte umzuziehen, wie im Ubuntu Wiki "umziehen" beschrieben ist. Ich glaube ich sehe den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht. ich poste Euch mal meine fstab und blkid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25406524/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<kirsten> kann mir jemand sagen an welcher stelle ich die fstab verändern muss? die neue Platte sollte eigendlich die sda sein
<dadrc> Der Rechner bootet schon von sda
<kirsten> hm, irgendwas stimmt da aber nicht, denn er bootet nicht.
<dadrc> oder von sdg, du scheint die Partitionen mitsamt UUIDs umgezogen zu haben
<kirsten> ich habe sie mit cloneziller kopiert#
<kirsten> das ist doch irgendwie merkwürdig
<dadrc> Es stecken aber gerade die alte und die neue Platte dran, beide Platten haben die gleichen Partitionen mit den gleichen UUIDs
<dadrc> Halt ich nicht für seltsam, dass da nichts geht
<dadrc> Zieh mal eine der beiden ab und versuch dann zu booten
<kirsten> ok, bis später
<kirsten> also ich lasse nur die ssd dran
<kirsten> also die neue
<dadrc> sollte egal sein, wenn das Klonen funktioniert hat
<dadrc> Also ja, hau rein
<kirsten> ok
<kirsten> Hallo,
<kirsten> ich habe jetzt nur die ssd dran. leider bootet sie nicht. http://paste.ubuntu.com/25406611/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Die UUIDs stimmen aber … wo sind denn die beiden Platten hin, die unter /media gemountet werden?
<kirsten> die habe ich abgestöpselt
<kirsten> die habe ich abgestöpselt
<kirsten> die habe ich abgestöpselt
<dadrc> ... einmal hätte gereicht :>
<kirsten> ups also nur 1x gestöpselt
<dadrc> wie weit kommst du denn beim booten?
<kirsten>  gleich nach dem Bios wird es schwarz. sollte ich die anderen Platten besser wieder dran stöpseln?
<dadrc> ja, sonst wird sich das beim booten beschweren, aber das klingt so, als hättest du beim Klonen Grub vergessen
<dadrc> Oder dein BIOS weiß nicht, von welcher Platte es booten soll
<dadrc> Hast du das überprüft?
<kirsten> ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich meine cloneziller hat mir das angeboten und ich habe ok gedrückt
<kirsten> wie kann ich das denn überprüfen?
<dadrc> Dann guck mal im BIOS, von welcher Platte der Rechner bootet
<dadrc> Wenn da die SSD eingestellt ist und es trotzdem nicht geht, fixen wir Grub
<kirsten> da habe ich die ssd eingestellt#
<dadrc> Okay …
<kirsten> ich meine, wie kann ich überprüfen, ob grup da ist?
<dadrc> Live-CD hast du da, oder?
<kirsten> Grub
<kirsten> darüber chatten wir gerade
<kirsten> also ja
<dadrc> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur/#chroot-Methode ←dann das da
<le_bot> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kirsten> hm, kann man nicht erstmal irgendwo sehen, ob Grub nicht vielleicht doch da ist?
<kirsten> sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt  xy, wäre mein mir sda1  richtig?
<dadrc> jo
<dadrc> grub2 testen … hm.
<kirsten> cp: '/proc/mounts' und '/mnt/etc/mtab' sind die gleiche Datei "  muss mich der Hinweis beunruhigen?
<dadrc> nö
<dadrc> sudo file -s -N -F';' /dev/sd*|egrep 'GR|ID=0xee|data$'| tr -s ';' '\n'
<dadrc> das da könnte sinnvolle Infos ausgeben
<kirsten> installation beendet. Keine Fehler aufgetreten. - jetzt wird es spannend. ich starte mal neu
<kirsten> sudo file -s -N -F';' /dev/sd*|egrep 'GR|ID=0xee|data$'| tr -s ';' '\n' da bekomme ich folgende Meldung:  sudo: Hostname ubuntu-mate kann nicht aufgelöst werden: Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt
<kirsten> naja, ich starte jetzt einfach mal neu...
<kirsten> Hallo, mein Umzug von HD auf SSD ist dan Eurer Hilfe gelungen. Danke nochmal! Jetzt aber noch eine Frage: die alte HD hatte 150 GB die neue SSD hat 250. Kann ich jetzt einfach in Gparted der sda1 mehr GB zuweisen? wäre es auch sinnvoll linux swap von 4,94 GB zu vergrößern?
<dadrc> mehr swap brauchst du eigentlich nicht
<dadrc> ansonsten … jo, Partition vergrößern klappt im Allgemeinen
<kirsten> ok, danke
<markus__> hi! wo sollte man feature requests einbringen?
<dadrc> markus__, für Ubuntu?
<markus__> ja
<dadrc> launchpad.net ist wahrscheinlich ein guter Anfang, das ist der offizielle Ubuntubugtracker
<markus__> ok danke
<markus__> was würdet ihr davon halten, wenn mconnect mit der gnome extension integriert werden würde. wäre dann der einzige mir bekannte gnome desktop, der eine smartphone integration mitbringt.
<kirsten> Hallo, ich versuche gerade mit gparted meine Partition zu ändern. Leider ist dabei extendet linux swap rechts im Weg. ich kann dass zwar löschen, anschließend bekomme ich aber nur eine neue swap partition extendet bekomme ich leider nicht hin
<kirsten> also sda1: ext 4 (möchte ich vergößern , sda2 : extendet (kann ich zwar löschen, bekomme ich aber anschließend nicht neu. sda5: swap, kann ich löschen und auch wieder neu anlegen#
<dadrc> mach mal einen screenshot von gparted
<kirsten> ah, ich glaube ich habe es gerade selbst gelöst, wenn man swap gelöscht hat, kann man extendet verschieben
<kirsten> Hallo, ich habe meine HD auf eine SSD gecloned. Danach startete Ubuntu rasend schnell. Weil die neue SSD 250 GB hat und somit 100 GB größer ist, als die alte, habe ich danach mit Gparted ssa vergrößert. Jetzt dauert es sehr, sehr lange, bis Ubuntu startet. Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte? 
<kirsten> hat niemand eine Idee?
<sem2peie> Mal ein bootchart erstellt ?
<kirsten> die swap-partion hatte danach 4.97 GB, davor 4. 93 könnte es daran liegen?
<kirsten> ähm, nein. muss mich da einlesen, wie das geht
<sem2peie> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/BootChart/
<le_bot> Title: BootChart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kirsten> ok, ich starte mal neu, bis später!
<kirsten> also mit bootchart 
<tomreyn> falls kirsten nochmal rum kommt: der grund warum es langsam bootet wird ggf. sein dass sie ihre swap-partition gelöscht hat und fstab da noch drauf verweist.
<k1l> wundert mich, dass es überhaupt bootet. systemd ist da sehr sehr empfindlich was fstab angeht
<tomreyn> vielleicht tut's das ja inzwischen nicht mehr ;)
<sem2peie> ubuntu bootet eigentlich nicht wenn irgend ein eintrag in der fstab fehlt 
<sem2peie> ich hab hier zig laufwerke und wenn da mal ne uuid fehlt öffnet er nach ner weile das terminal 
<sem2peie> in älteren versionen wurde man noch gefragt ob man warten oder das einhängen überspringen will 
<sem2peie> aber das sieht man auch im bootchart wenn da nen laufwerk blockt 
<k1l> sem2peie: das ist wie gesagt weniger ubuntu spezifisch, als dem wechsel von upstart zu systemd geschulded
<sem2peie> ich hab ja nicht gesagt das es absichtlich entfernt wurde , aber früher war das verhalten mal anders da ist ubuntu auch mit fehlerhaften einträgen gestartet 
<sem2peie> k1l wird der wechsel zu systemd und gnome nun wenistens mal konsequent umgesetzt ? kann man sich als nutzer für zukünftige versionen auf nen sauberen desktop und initsystem freuen ? 
<k1l> o_O
<k1l> wo wurde systemd denn nicht sauber umgesetzt?
<sem2peie> wurde doch ne zeit lang parallel mit upstart genutzt 
<k1l> nein
<sem2peie>  Unity in der Version 7 benötigt noch Upstart. Wann Upstart endgültig aus Ubuntu entfernt wird, ist derzeit unbekannt.
<k1l> es wurde erst upstart genutzt und mit 16.04 wurde zu systemd gewechselt. es wurden vorher schon teile von systemd genutzt, das lag aber daran, dass die orginal-projekte von systemd übernommen wurden. somit wurden die programme aus systemd rausgepopelt und mit upstart benutzt
<k1l> dieser satz ist mehr als veraltet
<sem2peie> artfull wird aber vermutlich auch noch kein gnome 3.8 haben oder ? 
<k1l> 3.24
<k1l> https://didrocks.fr/2017/08/03/ubuntu--guadec-2017-and-plans-for-gnome-shell-migration/   und weitere blogreihe, wenn dich das thema so interessiert
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu @ GUADEC 2017 and plans for GNOME Shell migration · ~DidRocks (at didrocks.fr)
<sem2peie> mhm ja wie komme ich da jetzt auf 3.8
<sem2peie> 3.18 nutze ich gerade unter xenial und 3.22 auf gentoo 
<dadrc> newsflash: 18 > 8
<sem2peie> ändert aber nichts daran das die ubuntu gnome version paar ziemlich bescheuerte bugs durch zusätzliche patche hat > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/1502476
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1502476 “Totem menubar is displayed in fullscreen mode duri...” : Bugs : totem package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<k1l> sem2peie: guck mal aufs datum
<sem2peie> ist immer noch aktuell 
<k1l> das ist wohl auch in debian drin. und die shippen kein unity
<k1l> ist also eher an sich ein gnome problem. bei gnome ist auch nicht alles super, wie einige gerne weißmachen wollen. hat einen grund warum es da auch zig forks gibt und das ewige drama um nautilus etc.
<Fussel> hihi nautilus
<Fussel> da hatte ich mich auch schon festgefressen
<sem2peie> das will ich auch nicht abstreiten für mich ist die shell zbsp auch unbrauchbar und bei nautilus muss man alles umkonfigurieren  
<kirsten> Hallo, folgendes Problem: ich habe meine HD gegen eine SSD ausgetauscht und einfach die Daten mit cloneziller kopiert. Danach bootete der Rechner rasend schnell. Dann habe ich die Bootpartition also sda1 vergrößert mit Gparted, weil die neue SSD um 100 GB größer war. Jetzt braucht der Rechner sehr, sehr viel länger um zu booten. die neue Swap-Partion ist etwas größer geworden, als das Original. Kann es daran liegen? 
<kirsten> ui, ich sehe gerade, dass sudo blkid mir für die swap-partition eine andere  UUID anzeigt als in der fstab verzeichnet ist. vielleicht liegt es daran. ich trag mal die andere UUID in die Fstab ein
#ubuntu-de 2019-08-19
<rentier> Servus, mein Thunderbird erkennt mitunter keine Attachments mehr, hat jemand eine Ahnung, woran das liegt?
<rentier> Hier ein Pastebin mit Quelltext / Headerzeilen: https://pastebin.com/WV7d2Q30
<le_bot> Title: From - Mon Aug 19 14:14:51 2019 X-Account-Key: account3 X-UIDL: 1MmSkt-1ihqYr2 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<rentier> Da hängt offensichtlich ein Attachment namens "E-K 2020 Technology Release_Final.docx" dran, aber es wird im T-bird nicht angezeigt und ich kann es nicht lokal speichern
<rentier> (Ende hab ich im Pastebin natürlich abgeschnitten)
<drc> das sieht ein bisschen komisch aus, da wechselt zwischendrin der boundary-tag
<rentier> @drc soll heißen das hat der Mailer des Absenders falsch konfiguriert?
<drc> nicht unbedingt. ich wollt wirklich nur anmerken, dass ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob das so sauber ist
<drc> könnte man nachgucken, ob das in multipartmails erlaubt ist
<rentier> Im Web-Interface meines Mailproviders tauchen die Attachments jedenfalls einẃandfrei auf...
<drc> rentier, mach mal about:config auf und setz mailnews.display.show_all_body_parts_menu auf true
<drc> Dann solltest du unter "Ansicht → Nachrichteninhalt" die Option "Alle Teile des Inhalts" haben
<drc> Siehst du dann die Anhänge?
<rentier> drc wie mach ich denn im T-Bird about:config auf? Ich hab da nicht mal eine Adressleiste
<drc> Extras → Einstellungen → Erweitert → Konfiguration bearbeiten
<rentier> drc jou tatsache, da ist er... und noch drei weitere kryptische html dokumente, aber egal
<LupusE> das klingt fuer lich nach einem aktiven spam/malwarefilter. und das der gut funktioniert.
<doev> Hallo. Bisher hatte ich meine Monitore an einer PCI-Grafikkarte. Jetzt habe ich auf die onboard Karte gewechselt, was zunächst einwandfrei funktioniert hat. In der "nvidia-smi" zeigt mir aber immer noch an, dass /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg 180MB verbraucht. Wie kann ich die Karte komplett frei machen?
<Fussel> doev: welcher anschluss?
<Fussel> also vom monitor
<markus__> hallo, ich würde gerne eine custom iso erstellen mit einer anderen tool-auswahl
<markus__> eventuell auch noch ein paar kleinigkeiten wie angepasste xfce-leisten und hintergrundbild
<markus__> es gibt einige tools dafür - habe gerade linux live kit probiert und das war auch sehr einfach - das fertige iso läuft aber nur auf einer CD und lässt sich nicht auf einen stick flashen
<markus__> was würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen? uck? cubic? oder andere tools?
<_derdude_> jemand da?
<LupusE> markus__: wir wuerden empfehlen ausprobieren. wenn man ein cd-image auf usb haben will hilft auch sowas wie unetbootin oder etcher.
<markus__> dachte ich mir aber etcher hat gemäckert, dass keine partition oder fs oder sonstwa im image war
<markus__> mit qemu als cd konnte ich booten
<markus__> am stick am pc nicht
<markus__> dacht nur jemand hier hat erfdahrungen mit sowas
<LupusE> nunja. meine erfahrung belaeuft sich auf 'netinstall'. ein custom image habe ich bisher nicht gebraucht. wie es aussieht aus gutem grund.
<markus__> kann mksquashfs chroot image/casper/filesystem.squashfs wirklich fast einen halben tag dauern?
<markus__> vor allen die zahlen machem nich stutzig - hab aktuell 170Mio von 1 milliarde?!
<markus__> hab den fehler gefunden - er konnte /proc nicht umounten und daher hing es
<slave2> exit
<markus__> welchen Ordner oder welche Datei müsste ich in /etc/skel ablegen um auch den Desktophintergrund in ein image zu übernehmen?
<markus__> .config/xfce4 hab ich schon und damit alle Leisten, Plugins, etc. genau wie ich es möchte 
#ubuntu-de 2019-08-20
<glick> hallo ist da ein deutsches offtopic channel?
<k1l> glick: ja, #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<glick> danke
<dreamon> Moin. Gibts eine bequem Möglichkeit vom Android Handy auf Ubuntu Daten zu übertragen? Das anstecken, bestätigen dann Ordner suchen, Datei suchen.. nervt, weil zu Umständlich.
<j0k> wie würdest Du es Dir denn besser vorstellen?
<j0k> und ja, man kann wohl durchaus auch übers internet 2 Verzeichnisse synchron halten wenn man das möchte
<dreamon> Vorgestellt. Ich tippe am Handy auf verteilen .. wähle PC und schups is im Verzeichnis im Ordern "SOWIESO"
<dreamon> Eventuell gibts eine App die das irgenwie mit Ubuntu schön hinbekommt.
<dreamon> Gerne auch mit ssh Übertragung..
<dreamon> mal schaun → https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/how-to-connect-your-android-device-on-linux/
<le_bot> Title: How to connect your Android device on Ubuntu Linux (at www.howtoforge.com)
<LupusE> dreamon: am einfachsten idt wohl das OBEX Protokoll aus Bluetooth.
<LupusE> bevor ch mich mit MTP rumshclage hole ich id ekarte aus dme telefon und uebertrage dateien so.
<j0k> wo ist das große Problem per USB?
<j0k> SD Karte ausbaun is ja da noch mal ne ganz andere Aufwandsnummer
<LupusE> usb is tnicht das problem. MTP sucked. hier mit nem sony (android 8).
<dreamon> LupusE, +1 
<dreamon> An meinem Huawei P20 ist es auch so, mal gehts dann wieder nicht.. das nervt.
<dreamon> Ich versuchs nun mal per SFTP zu übertragen.. 
<LupusE> und dann geht es nur, wenn das geraet entsperrt ist, und spert sich bei aktiver dateiuebertragung.
<LupusE> totalcommander ist leider auch nur ein leichtes pflaster.
<dreamon> Gerade hab ich es hinbekommen. Gibt bei Totalcommander ein sftp plugin. Damit konnte ich kopieren. 
<dreamon> Bedienung ist etwas Gewöhnungsbedürftig. 
<MrTux889> CHallo
<j0k> MrTux889: Hallo
<k1l> dreamon: oder ein ganz anderer ansatz: über nextcloud sync.
<LupusE> dann waere je nach dateimenge zu klaerne ob google drive nicht einfacher ist.
<k1l> falls (am besten zu hause wegen wlan speed) eh schon ein nextcloud läuft kann man das ja einfach "mitnehmen"
<koegs> dreamon: vielleicht ist sowas ja auch interessant für dich https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/11/connect-android-ubuntu-gsconnect
<le_bot> Title: How to Connect Your Android Phone to Ubuntu Wirelessly - OMG! Ubuntu! (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<ubudesk> moin
<ubudesk> vatern hat ubuntu aktualisiert dabei kam es zu problemen, soweit kommt er wieder ins system aber das internet geht nicht sprich die namensauflösung
<ubudesk> ping an 8.8.8.8 geht 
<ubudesk> öhm in der resolv date fehlt nameserver 127. usw
<ubudesk> was kann man da machen
<ubudesk> hab soviel probiert aber komme nicht weiter
<ubudesk> wo finde ich die configurationsdatei für das network interface selbst bei mir sind da keine einträge vorhanen
<ubudesk> https://pastebin.com/LUdAJeT5
<le_bot> Title: cat /etc/network/interfaces # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8) - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ubudesk> warum zum teufel steht da nichts drin?
<MadPsymon> die neueren Versionen nutzen netplan
<MadPsymon> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netplan/
<le_bot> Title: Netplan › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubudesk> MadPsymon: danke auch bei der 16.04.
<ubudesk> ?
<MadPsymon> Im Wiki steht ab 17.10.
<ubudesk> okay
<ubudesk> MadPsymon: ich versteh nicht warum ich selbst bei mir keine eintragungen finde
<MadPsymon> bist du dir mit dem 16.04 sicher? Bei mir unter 19.04 sieht die Datei genauso aus wie dein paste
<ubudesk> MadPsymon: sollten da nicht ein paar ip adressen drin stehen?
<MadPsymon> ich weiß nicht, ob das nicht beim update zurückgesetzt wird
<Frickelpit> ubudesk: Das wird vermutlich vom NetworkManager geregelt und kann in der GUI eingerichtet werden
<MadPsymon> aber ohne die genaue ubuntu Version ist das alles nur Rätselraten
<ubudesk> also ich hab versucht die einstellungen mit meinem ubuntu zu vergleichen
<ubudesk> vaddern hat update von 16 auf 18 gemacht was fehl schlug, ich hab die 16.04 
<ubudesk> habe statische ipadressen festegelegt und diese finde ich nirgendwo außer in der gui
<ubudesk> die einstellungen aus der gui wollte ich bei ihm eintragen
<ubudesk> naja wie auch immer was ist das problem wenn in der resolv conf der nameserver fehlt?
<ubudesk> ich diesen nachtrage mit nano und nach dem neustart isser wieder weg
<ubudesk> was soll das? ;)
<MadPsymon> seht da in der ersten Zeile '# Generated by NetworkManager'? ;)
<MadPsymon> *steht
<ubudesk> :)
<ubudesk> https://pastebin.com/iQzSCk9P
<le_bot> Title: cat /etc/resolv.conf # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) gener - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ubudesk> wenn die zeile mit dem nameserver fehlt kommt es dann zur namensauflösungsproblemen? frag nochmal zur sicherheit
<ubudesk> wenn ja kann man das reparieren?
<MadPsymon> läuft der systemd-resolved.service?
<ubudesk> guter ansatz
<ubudesk> mom 
<ubudesk> muss befehl suchen
<Frickelpit> systemctl status
<Frickelpit> und dann den Service dahinter
<apollo13> unabhängig ob systemd-resolved rennt oder nicht
<apollo13> das file wurde zumindest mit resolvconf vermurkst
<apollo13> mit systemd-resolved steht normalerweise "This file is managed by man:systemd-resolved(8). Do not edit." oder ähnlich drin :)
 * Frickelpit tippt immer noch auf den NetworkManager
<Frickelpit> einfach mal in /etc/netplan schauen, was da für .yaml Dateien liegen und was da drin steht als renderer
<ubudesk> Frickelpit & MadPsymon: systemctl status systemd-resolved.service 
<k1l> wo kommt die 127.0.1.1 da drin her?
<ubudesk> ist das der richtige befehl? bei mir ist der inaktiv
<apollo13> k1l: dnsmasq
<apollo13> am lokalen host
<ubudesk> k1l: ist die bei mir auch falsch
<apollo13> ps -ef|grep dnsmasq
<apollo13> da sieht man dann normalerweise auch schön dass er von nm gespawned wurde
<ubudesk> was soll ich jetzt machen?
<apollo13> dns=dnsmasq in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf auskommentieren wahrscheinlich
<apollo13> wenn du den nicht verwenden willst ;)
<ubudesk> ich versuche die ausgabe von: ps -ef|grep dnsmasq zu bekommen
<ubudesk> mom
<ubudesk> https://deshalbfrei.org:5443/upload/b355f0df8e189841752f37b55ef9f6feb29c8a25/8b5zYI2uQFPz0Jt7R0rw4xkZwlFCMBLNnhsSrKhL/20190820_154230.jpg
<ubudesk> sry geht leider nur als bvild
<ubudesk> ne geht alles nicht
<ubudesk> network manager gelöscht wieder installiert zwischen durch neu gestartet
<ubudesk> alles kaputt 
<ubudesk> natürlich auch dienste gestartet
<ubudesk> was ist da los
<ubudesk> wtf
<doev> warum hast du den network manager gelöscht?
<j0k> was auch immer Du da rumfrickelst 
<ubudesk> [15:34:04] -*- Frickelpit tippt immer noch auf den NetworkManager
<doev> also der Network Manager kann schon nerven.
<ubudesk> würde ssh in dem fall funktionieren?
<LupusE> wer auf den NM schipft hat noch nicht mit netplan gearbeitet.
<doev> ubudesk, in welchem Fall denn?
<ubudesk> bei einem auflösungsproblem
<LupusE> was sagt 'apt searhc netplan' ist das installiert?
<doev> DNS? klar, wenn du die IP angibst
<ubudesk> k
<ubudesk> hab keine ahnung und von netplan schon garnicht
<Frickelpit> ubudesk: deswegen schrieb ich ja u.a. [15:34:26] <Frickelpit> einfach mal in /etc/netplan schauen, was da für .yaml Dateien liegen und was da drin steht als renderer
<ubudesk> Frickelpit: ich hab das terminal nicht direkt vor mir
<LupusE> oh, Frickelpit hatte die idee schon. hatte ich im backlog nicht gesehen.
<k1l> das problem ist das hier: ubudesk> vaddern hat update von 16 auf 18 gemacht was fehl schlug, ich hab die 16.04 
<k1l> also gucken welcher dns da gerade werkelt. den ans laufen kriegen, dann das upgrade zu ende mache
<doev> Ich habe auch ein Problem. Bei jedem Systemstart meldet XFCE ein Problem mit einer Systemanwendung. Es sagt aber nicht welche es sein könnte. Jemand eine Idee?
<ubudesk> k1l: wie heraus bekommen welcher werkelt?
<k1l> doev: hat xfce ein eigenes log? sonst mal ins syslog gucken
<k1l> ubudesk: ubudesk für mich klingt das so als ob da jetzt durch das abgebrochene upgrade der wechsel der dns technik nicht sauber gelaufen ist.
<ubudesk> k1l: möglich
<ubudesk> und nu neu installen?
<doev> lol, im syslog sind nur fehler vom NetworkManager drin.
<LupusE> ich glaube der vorteil der /etc/resolv.conf ist, dass sie beim neustart wieder zurueckgesetzt wird.
<LupusE> also kurz nen dns eintragen, upgraden, neu starten.
<ubudesk> LupusE: ging nicht
<Frickelpit> Ja, wenn man da 127.0.1.1 einträgt, ohne dnsmasq geht das auch nicht
<ubudesk> k
<Frickelpit> trag mal den public DNS von google ein z.B.
<ubudesk> also direkt 8.8.8.8
<doev> ah nee: Das könnte es sein: fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0"
<ubudesk> k
<doev> wäre schön wenn ich den Grund für die Meldung abschalten könnte.
<k1l> doev: schau mal ins xorg.log
<doev> Ich vermute es hängt damit zusammen, dass ich an der onBoard-Karte die Monitore habe und für die Nvidia-Karte nur den Treiber installiert habe. Das scheint Xorg noch nicht zu raffen. Bis auf die Fehlermeldung läufts aber wie gewünscht.
<LupusE> ichhabe vor 2 jahren aufgehoert nach dem 'systemprogramm' zu suchen, das imme rabstuerzt. hier ist es ein kde.
<doev> im Xorg.log steht nichts drin
<ubudesk> danke an alle hat geklappt
<k1l> ubudesk: dann würde ich jetzt "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" laufen lassen damit er sich die restlichen updates zieht
<ubudesk> k1l: danke, eine frage noch wie bekomme ich unter gnome den benachrichtungsdienst deaktiviert?
<k1l> ubudesk: man kann glaube ich die notifications in den systemeinstellungen abstellen
<ubudesk> k1l: danke
<j0k> was war noch mal bei nem Livestick der benutzername und das Passwort?
<j0k> also laut Terminal ist der Benutzername anscheinend lubuntu … aber wie kann ich mich wenn ich mich aus der GUI auslogge wieder einloggen?
<j0k> ah! In den Lubuntu Desktop kann ich mich einfach so wieder einloggen. Aber warum geht ein Wechsel zu cinnamon nicht?
<j0k> und ich dachte man kann sich mal schnell ein persistente Cinnamon basteln ;-/
<j0k> schade irgendwie. Dachte eigentlich ich könnt da aus nem persistent Lubuntu durch nachinstallieren von Cinnamon und ausloggen mal schnell bei Cinnamon wieder einloggen und so nen Peristant Cinnamon Stick draus machen
<Robert_Zenz> j0k, sorry, ich hab' die Diskussion verpasst, wieso geht das nicht?
<j0k> da war keine Diskussion. Eher ein Monolog. Und wieso es nicht geht weiß ich ja auch nicht
<j0k> was war noch mal bei nem Livestick der benutzername und das Passwort?
<j0k> also laut Terminal ist der Benutzername anscheinend lubuntu … aber wie kann ich mich wenn ich mich aus der GUI auslogge wieder einloggen?
<j0k> ah! In den Lubuntu Desktop kann ich mich einfach so wieder einloggen. Aber warum geht ein Wechsel zu cinnamon nicht?
<j0k> und ich dachte man kann sich mal schnell ein persistente Cinnamon basteln ;-/
<j0k> ...sorry an alle andern für den doppel Post
<j0k> Robert_Zenz: Man kann sich ausloggen und ohne Passwort bei Lubuntu wieder einloggen. Aber wenn man über das Icon oben auf Cinnamon wechselt geht das eben nicht 
<j0k> obwohl das nachinstallieren von Cinnamon in der Persitantumgebung problemlos ging
#ubuntu-de 2019-08-22
<dreamon> moin. Mal so in den Raum hineingefragt. Gibts ein Programm das mir aus GPS getaggten JPGs ein Bild einer Karte anzeigt wo es gemach wurde. Ich weiß exiftool gps auslesen und in Google reinwerfen und schauen. Nur wenn man viele Bilder hat doch sehr umständlich.
<dreamon> Quasi zu jedem Foto eine Datei "Foto_map.jpg" anlegen und dort ein Bild der Karte rankleben.
<stevieh> schau dir mal digikam an
<dreamon> stevieh, Hab ich schon. Das zeigt zwar ein Karte an aber miese Qualität. Ansonsten verlinkt er auf Google über Browser..
<stevieh> ok
<stevieh> sonst kenn ich nix
#ubuntu-de 2019-08-23
<j0k> in 18.04 mit Gnome Shell sieht man die Akkuanzeige nur wenn kein Netzteil angeschlossen ist. Wie ändert man das?
<Fussel> mit draufklicken?
<j0k> muss man dafür extra irgendwelche Extensions oder das Settingtool installieren?
<Fussel> bei mir geht das im gnome classic so
<j0k> ich hab da aber nen Rechner vor mir mit der neuen Gnome Shell Oberfläche und da soll auch wenn er grad am laden ist sichtbar sein wie voll der Akku schon ist 
<j0k> Fussel: sobald das Netzteil eingesteckt wird ist das Symbol nicht mehr zu finden
<j0k> und wenn man vorher draufklickt gibt es dort keine einstellmöglichkeit wie etwa "immer anzeigen"
<j0k> zieh ich den Netzstecker erscheint das Symbol wieder mit der Prozentangabe
<Fussel> j0k: dann ist der akku voll
<Fussel> sonst wird angezeigt wie schnell er in etwa geladen ist
<j0k> nei eben nicht - zeigt grad mal 22% momentan
<Fussel> wo?
<Fussel> ist der etwa nicht mehr sooo fit?
<j0k> dochdoch der hält noch gut
<j0k> und risch abgestöpselt zeigt der schon auch über 90%
<j0k> *frisch
<Fussel> komisch
<Fussel> ist aber kein handy :D
<Fussel> also wobei der halbe rechner aus akku besteht
<j0k> es liegt wohl am Netzteil. Mit nem anderen Netzteil geht es. Komischerweise kommt beim (schlechten) Netzteil einstecken der entsprechende Ton und das Symbol verändert sich.
<Fussel> womöglich reicht dies schlechtere netzteil nicht aus
<j0k> witzigerweise geht auch die Hintergrundhelligkeit hoch wie eben mit Netzteil, aber zum auch noch Laden reicht die Spannung wohl nicht aus
<Fussel> kann sein
<j0k> hat auch hinter der Kommastelle ein bischen weniger
<Fussel> grenzwertig
<j0k> aber das scheint dann eher nichts mehr für den Supportkanal zu sein
<j0k> Danke soweit
<Fussel> jo
#ubuntu-de 2019-08-24
<j0k> Hat eigentlich jemand hier nen Fingerabdruckleser (hier ein ThinkPad T430s) erfolgreich am laufen? Gibt es da zum entsperren tatsächlich nur die Möglichkeit mit "leerem Passwort im Schlüsselbund" wenn man nach dem einloggen nicht trotzdem noch den Schlüsselbund entsperren will per Passworteingabe?
<apollo13> j0k: habe mein t430s gerade durch t490 ersetzt, aber ja ich hatte den fingerprint reader am laufen
<apollo13> inklusive gdm und sudo support
<apollo13> und nunja, wie soll er denn automagisch den schlüsselbund entsperren wennst nur nen finger als "passwort" hast ;)
<j0k> also tatsächlich, wenn man nach dem Hochfahren ohne Passworteingabe einloggen will, nur möglich, wenn man das Passwort des schlüsselbunds leer lässt (mit allen nachteilen wie unverschlüsselt gespeichert und so)?
<apollo13> naja wie solls denn sonst gehen?
<apollo13> und vernünftiger weise ist eh die gesamte platte verschlüsselt dann ists auch eher egal ob der schlüsselbund nochmals nen passwort hat oder nicht
<j0k> mag sein…
#ubuntu-de 2020-08-17
<duesen> Hallo! Ich versuche, die Tastaturbelegung an einem X220 mit US-Tasten (und Deutschem Layout) zu ändern, und komme nicht weiter. 
<duesen> Das Probelm ist wie hier beschrieben: https://thinkwiki.de/Tastatur_(wiederaufbereitet)
<duesen> Also, die Taste mit dem <> feht zwischen Shift und Y, ich muss <> und | irgend wo anders hin mappen.
<duesen> Die beschriebene Lösung passt leider nicht, /usr/share/kbd gibt es nicht mer. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, sind die Keyboard-Layouts jetzt unter /usr/share/X11/xkb, und funktionieren anders. 
<duesen> Ich hab schon versucht, /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/de anzupassen, das hatte aber keinen Effekt.
<duesen> Auf dem Gerät uist momentan noch ein 18.4 installiert, ich habe aber auch 20.4 zum testen hier.
<duesen> Für Ideen wäre ich dankebar!
<Longbottom> Nach dem Update auf kubuntu 20.04 habe ich in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf eine Zeile "options snd-hda-intel dmic_detect=0" hinzugefügt, um Sound hören zu können. Siehe z.B.: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-oem-osp1/+bug/1864061
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1864061 “PCI/internal sound card not detected” : Bugs : linux-oem-osp1 package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Longbottom> Nun hab ich aber das Problem, dass ich nach jedem boot pavucontrol aufrufen muss, und unter Konfiguration das eingebaute Tongerät auf "Analog Stereo-Ausgabe (ausgesteckt) (nicht verfügbar)" ändern muss, und anschließend unter Ausgabegeräte "Line-Ausgang (ausgesteckt)" einstellen muss, damit der Ton kommt.
<Longbottom> Ich vermute, dass pavucontrol diese Auswahl nicht abspeichert, da es fälschlicherweise erkennt, dass alles ausgesteckt ist. Hat jemand eine Lösung dafür, so dass ich das nicht bei jedem Start tun muss?
<Longbottom> Muss mal rebooten.
<Longbottom> So wieder da. Hab versucht mit pacmd die Konfiguration zu dumpen und wieder zu laden. Das ging nicht, aber ich werde das bei Gelegenheit wieder probieren.
#ubuntu-de 2020-08-19
<deem> Hey, ich hab da mal ne Frage. Ich nutze die ufw auf meinem Server mit Ubuntu 20.04. Der default incoming ist deny, aber wenn ich auf Port 31000 zugreife, bekomme ich trotzdem eine Antwort vom System. Das sollte doch eigentlich nicht funktionieren, oder?
<LupusE> definiere 'zugreife'. Was sollte denn dort antworten?
<deem> Der Container, der auf dem Port lauscht. Aber ich hab gerade herausgefunden, dass Docker böse ist und einfach an ufw vorbei die iptables ändert
<LupusE> Wenn Du einen Service auf dme Server laufen hast, und dieser auf Port31000 lauscht, und Du von aussen auf den Port zugreifst, dann sollte der Service doch antworten.
<LupusE> ich hoffe nicht das der container dort antwortet. sondenr ein service, der im container arbeitet.
<deem> Das ist mir schon klar. Die Frage war hier eher, warum der Service antwortet, obwohl der default incoming auf deny steht, aber da ist docker dran schuld
<LupusE> das waere der naechste schritt der analyse gewesen. die lokale firewall soll das betriebssystem schuetzen. aber ob die prozesse im container noch zu diesem zu schuetzenden betriebssystem gehoeren ist philosophie.
#ubuntu-de 2020-08-22
<sers> :>
<sers> hi
#ubuntu-de 2020-08-23
<tojoko> hi
<tojoko> Kann ich ubuntu vom Stick aus updaten?
<tomreyn> tojoko: hi. du meinst die ubuntu-installation auf dem usb-stick, oder eine ubuntu-installation auf der festplatte / ssd?
<tomreyn> und wie kommt's zu der frage?
<tojoko> der rechner ist alt und langsam und ursprünglich hatte er nicht viel freien Speicher dachte ich - letzteres problem hat sich wohl gelöst, aber ein update der hd von usb zu fahren erscheint mir praktisch.
<tomreyn> das ist eher unpraktisch, nur was was man in notfällen macht. und schneller wird dadurch nichts, die daten müssen ja am ende imme rnoch auf die festplatte geschrieben werden.
<tomreyn> zum schneller machen braucht man in der regel neuere hardwarekomponenten, z.b. die hdd durch ne ssd ersetzen.
<tojoko> tomreyn, das ist geplant, die liegt auch schon hier - das schaffe ich aber heute nicht mehr.
<tomreyn> dann nutz die zeit für was anderes sinnvolles. ;-)
<tojoko> danke, habe es rausgefunden, sollte funktionieren.
<tokam> Hi Junge
<tokam> Hi Jungs
<tomreyn> Hi Mädels
